#ubuntu-touch 2012-07-17
<isforinsects> I notice the vocab page doesn't define a 'click', are multi touch clicks not supported?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-15
<crocket> Does anyone plan to buy an ubuntu phone next year?
<roasted> crocket: I'm holding out on getting a new phone now to see how things shake out into the future. It's impossible to say I will or won't just yet.
<crocket> I'm so excited to become freed of iOS.
<galaxy-nexus-n00> its a terrible UI, that only lasted about 15 mins, restoring now...
<jman> just flashing the 13-07-14 daily image onto galaxy nexus and having trouble connecting to wifi, is this a known issue?
<jman> im re-boostraping now, will see if its still a problem
<jman> well, i got it working using the "clone device network settings" - ie it copied the wifi profile from my laptop to the Nexus
<jman> should I file this as a bug?
<Noskcaj> jman, check it's not already filed, if not file one.
<jman> Noskaj thanks, I will have a look and do so
<phillysnexus> can any one help me out im trying to flash ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 i installed all the tools the ppa everything went fine until the end i got an error saying not enough data space or something like that so i tried the manual way of placing the files on my /sdcard/ and renamed them to autodeploy.zip then flasdhed them through recovery and the flash goes normally no errors i hit reboot system now and it boots into android
<phillysnexus> my sd card
<Noskcaj> What are the minimum requirements for ubuntu touch?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch for touch computers | http://askubuntu.com/q/320141
<ax562> What's up mbm?
<dholbach> good morning
<ax562> anyone know how to flash images using moto-fastboot.linux?
<dejello> Is the install order for the flipped images important?
<Noskcaj> would the nexus 2 support ubuntu touch?
<Suraj> Hello
<popey> hi
<popey> Noskcaj: does it support cyanogenmod?
<Suraj> I have viewsonic G-tablet with 2.2 android ...i want to remove android and install ubuntu on it....how can i do it please give me step by step installation ..
<Noskcaj> popey, yes, i''m worried about it's specs though. 512mb RAM specifically
<popey> Suraj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is it listed there?
<Suraj> 512 mb ram and 16GB space in tab
<Suraj> there is not listed my tablet ....
<flo__> Noskcaj, my phone has 512mb RAM and only ~380mb available for linux/CPU, and ubuntu touch works. its not really snappy though.. The small /data partition size seems to be problematic though
<Noskcaj> Suraj, It seems you'd have to port it yourself then
<Suraj> Noskcaj, an you please explain me in some detail...
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Suraj> hello
<rickspencer3> hey popey is there a handy web link for the daily image release notes?
<rickspencer3> I guess "change log" would be a better term
<ogra_> rickspencer3, not yet, cdimage needs to learn about that
<ogra_> we currently only have that function on jenkins
<rickspencer3> thanks oga
<rickspencer3> ogra
<ogra_> (we had more pressing issues to fix first to make QA happy, it is on the TODO)
<rickspencer3> ogra, is there a different schedule for the phone that this?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<ogra_> should there be ?
<rickspencer3> I ask because I keep hearing about a beta in July, and I"m not sure what folks are talking about
<rickspencer3> ogra_, no, I think everything is good and correct and that there should be one schedule
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and i doubt we can do a beta that early
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, it's probably just a marketing check point or something
<ogra_> we are still not on the final image architecture yet
<rickspencer3> I'll take care of it
<seb128> ogra_, seems like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled.changelog is still updated?
<ogra_> seb128, we still build the old images for ports
<seb128> oh ok
<ogra_> they dont use flipped yet
<ogra_> this is due this week
<ogra_> then we'll stop publishing the old ones
<sil2100> oSoMoN: piiing! :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! The webbrowser-app fails to build from source since the weekend
<sil2100> It seems to be some missing header
<sil2100> oSoMoN: could you deal with that when you're around?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Get Out of the Dog House Day! :-D
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: unity8 but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> ARGL "!
<ogra_> popey, no image today (again, sigh)
<popey> erk
<ogra_> funnily i see unity8 in the next ppa
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
 * ogra_ doesnt get that
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison unity8
<ogra_>     unity8 | 7.81.3+13.10.20130714ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/next/ubuntu/ saucy/main armhf Packages
<ogra_>     unity8 | 7.81.3+13.10.20130710ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main armhf Packages
 * ogra_ scratches head
<ogra_> why the heck did the original one come from the phablet ppa
 * ogra_ curses that PPA mess
<ogra_> oh, it didnt
<ogra_> there is just an entry for it
<ogra_> but the newer one is installed
 * ogra_ retries the build .... there is no reason for it to fail, nothing changed since yesterday 
<didrocks> oSoMoN: the private headers have been removed by latest qtwebkit upload. We can reexpose them, but knowing stability of those… do we really have any other way and need them?
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe remove unity8 from the phablet-team ppa if you are puzzled about them :)
<ogra_> didrocks, not puzzled about them, nothing changed sicne yesterday ... and yesterdays image built (with the version from the next ppa)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, needing help to debug in case of another failure?
<ogra_> yeah, well, i'm just preparing a clean chroot here, do you have an ideaa from the top of your head ?
<didrocks> ogra_: not really, apart from the unity manual upload with the -common package change
<ogra_> oh, where is that ?
<ogra_> i only see mterrys change
<ogra_> and that doesnt look manual
<didrocks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-July/005688.html
<didrocks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-July/005689.html
<ogra_> oh, we use any unity7 deps ?!?
<ogra_> bah
<didrocks> ogra_: I wonder if unity-lens-applications maybe play a role into that
<didrocks> (just a wild guess)
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking of which, are those changes backported to trunk? ^
<didrocks> ogra_: tell me if you need any help
<didrocks> sil2100: there is as well 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu2
<ogra_> yeah, let me examine it, thanks for the help
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity one is in trunk, let me check -apps
<sil2100> didrocks: the -apps one is not in ;/ Let me try and merge it in
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! daily release should show that btw
<mhr3> lool, ping?
<didrocks> sil2100: prepare is yellow, even for unity though
<didrocks> A version (7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu3) is available at the destination for that component but is not in trunk which is still at 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu2. Ignoring that component for source: unity, branch: lp:unity, series: saucy.
<didrocks> sil2100: only ubuntu2 has been backported
<sil2100> I see that now, so that makes 2 things to fix
<didrocks> sil2100: even 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu2 hasn't been backported in fact, it's a UNRELEASED version that has this version
<didrocks> sil2100: so the changelog doesn't match
<mhr3> sil2100, were the double comparisons fixed yet?
 * mhr3 needs to test stuff on phone and unity-common is not built because i386 is broken :/
<sil2100> mhr3: some autolanding issues I see in the MR from Trevi
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, so looking at the change it should have everything needed in libunity-core-6.0-7 to make unity8 installable
<didrocks> ogra_: unity8 doesn't depend on -common either…
<ogra_> right, so why is it uninstallable
<ogra_> core provides common, it should just resolve
<seb128> ogra_, didrocks: what's the issue?
<ogra_> uniyty8 is uninstallable in ubuntu-touch
<mhr3> sil2100, cool
<ogra_> apparentlly sinc ethe second change from slangasek
<ogra_> (the first one happened before yesterdays image build)
<seb128> ogra_, what ppa is unity8 coming from?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I skimmed again on -changes, and didn't see anything else which can impact
<didrocks> oh oh oh, one sec
<ogra_> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> next ...
<didrocks> no, it's not that
<didrocks> unity8 doesn't need libunity-core anymore
<ogra_> seb128, that package is inn the sunday image just fine
<ogra_> but uninstallable today
<didrocks> unity8-private depends on libunity-core-6.0-7
<ogra_> hmm, though it could be that neither of the slangasek changes were in yesterdays build, let me check ... there was only ~1h between that upload and the image build
<didrocks> ogra_: ah yeah, that would be good so that we don't focus on the wrong thing :)
<ogra_> ARGH
<ogra_> /usr/share/doc/libunity-core-6.0-7/changelog.Debian.gzre-6.0-7/changelog.Debian.gz
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 Jul 14 10:08 /usr/share/doc/libunity-core-6.0-7/changelog.Debian.gz -> ../unity-services/changelog.Debian.gz
<ogra_> dangling symlink on the images
<ogra_> well, 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu1 is on the image
<didrocks> ogra_: on Sunday's build?
<ogra_> so its one of both changes he did
<didrocks> not today's, right?
<ogra_> today doesnt build :)
<ogra_> so no
<didrocks> that's weird, unity8 rebuilt
<didrocks> it has the right libunity-core-6.0-7 dep
<ogra_> yes, and that one is on the image
<didrocks> what can possibly happens…
<didrocks> ogra_: are you in a chroot?
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_:  demo-assets-scopes : Depends: unity-common (>= 7.0.0)
<seb128> is that the issue?
<didrocks> ah, demo-assets-scopes is installed?
<didrocks> can be that one
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but there is a provides, no ?
<seb128> provides are not versioned
<seb128> they can't match a >=
<ogra_> oh
<didrocks> but why did it complain from unity8, as ogra_ told?
<ogra_> now who maintains that demo stuff
<didrocks> demo-assets-scopes should be a recommends
<didrocks> not a depends
<didrocks> the seed are depending on it
<asac> hi guys
<ogra_> yeah, they have to
<didrocks> hey asac
<ogra_> touch images are built without recommends
<asac> i am back with pain in the back (flying is not good for me :))
<didrocks> ogra_: what's the message exactly you are getting on uity8?
<seb128> asac, wb, sorry for your back
<ogra_> didrocks, how would that make unity8 installable though ?
<didrocks> asac: urgh :/
<asac> getting old :)
<ogra_> the package apt-complains about is unity8, not the demo assets
<didrocks> ogra_: right, that's my question, it shouldn't, or there is something else…
<asac> so have to get a coffee... will be back in 3-5 minutes
<seb128> didrocks, the message is "ubuntu-touch : Depends: unity8 but it is not going to be installed"
<ogra_> right
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_: the apt messages can be confusing
<ogra_> sadly there isnt much more
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> it might be because it prefers to hold libunity-common or something because of the demo assets
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but scope-demo-assets is a recommends, not a dep, so it shouldn't impact
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> yeah, can be that way
<ogra_> didrocks, its a dep of ubuntu-touch
<seb128> didrocks, they are deps
<seb128> not recommends
<ogra_> we dont have any recommends in use on touch
<ogra_> it is explicitly dsabled (dont ask)
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't say the contrary :)
<didrocks> ogra_: just that it shouldn't block unity8, but yeah, maybe it's blocking installing the libunity-core-* package
<seb128> let's fix the asset and see if that's enough?
<didrocks> and so unity8
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> not fan of depending exactly on a sonamed version though
<didrocks> seb128: doing a MP against demo-assets?
<seb128> didrocks, I can
<didrocks> thx!
<ogra_> tell me once it builot, we install it from the phablet PPA i think
<ogra_> (so it needs copying i guess)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, it's not under dailies
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison demo-assets-scopes
<ogra_> demo-assets-scopes | 0.25-0ubuntu1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main armhf Packages
<ogra_> yeah
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yep, I need them, there’s no way around it, otherwise we’ll have to remove the thumbnailing functionality
<oSoMoN> didrocks: (re-private headers, sorry for the late answer)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, I'll readd what Mirv removed. Will take some time for qtwebkit to rebuild, I think don't expect a release of the apps stack today I'm afraid, sorry :/
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<oSoMoN> didrocks: no worries
<oSoMoN> didrocks: do you know what the rationale was for removing the headers?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I think they are removed in debian and mirv wanted to align
<didrocks> oSoMoN: also, first, they shouldn't be exposed :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks: that’s debatable, they’re semi-private really, …
<didrocks> oSoMoN: maybe they should be fixed upstream, did you open a bug to ask them to be moved to the supported header dir?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I don’t think that’s an upstream issue, upstream marks them as private, but as I understand it it’s ok to compile and link against them if you understand that your app might break with future changes
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I guess both points of view can be argued and considered valid, but the fact is, we have a use for those headers, so we need them :)
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so, what can we do now to make it work again, at least temporarily? As a build failure basically blocks the whole Apps stack
<sil2100> And when that happens, the touch guys attack us that there are no new releases going on ;/
<oSoMoN> sil2100: ship the private headers again is the only solution I can see
<asac> ok
<lool> mhr3: pong
<didrocks> sil2100: who is attacking?
<mhr3> lool, hey, how was holiday? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: asac for instance ;p
<didrocks> asac: don't be mean ;)
<asac> not yet today :)
<lool> mhr3: sunny!  too bad my kid got sick the first days, but we enjoyed the rest of the week
<ogra_> sil2100, he has a bad back, so at least physical attacks wont work for a while
<asac> my attack bat is still in my luggage somewhere :()
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> Oh noes
 * didrocks sights at the qtwebkit branches being a mess :/
<sil2100> Is LP down?
<sil2100> I got a sad smiley when trying to load my account page!
<flo__> it's down for me, too
<popey> yes
<ogra_> lovely
<sil2100> Noooo
 * popey stabs reload repeatedly
<ogra_> proper timing FTW !
<mhr3> lool, at least you didn't get sunburn if you had to take care of the kid ;)
<popey> "lol"  https://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<mhr3> lool, anyway would need to talk to you about some customization specifics, would you have a moment later today or tomorrow?
<lool> mhr3: With pleasure
<mhr3> lool, cool, i'll send an invite for tomorrow, will let you process mails today ;)
<lool> mhr3: Sorry, took me a while to check calendar
<lool> mhr3: in 2 hours would be fine
<lool> mhr3: if that's ok with you
<mhr3> lool, tomorrow would be better, forgot my headphones at home, hangouts aren't great without them...
<mhr3> lool, 11:30 tomorrow ok?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: does those look like the headers you need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876971/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, what are you doing now? looking at the new packages that needs daily release and pushing those?
<lool> mhr3: sure
<lool> mhr3: thanks for the invite
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yes, those are the ones I need
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, uploading
<oSoMoN> didrocks: awesome, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_: ok, I reproduced the issue in a pbuilder, the issue is not the assets
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yw, sorry for the breakage :)
<didrocks> seb128: argh… cool that you reproduce though!
<ogra_> seb128, what else ?
<seb128>  libunity-core-6.0-7 : Conflicts: unity-common
<ogra_> and what forces -common ?
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876982/
<seb128> ogra_, let me install aptitude :p
<didrocks> seb128: stop requesting the impossible! :-)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876983/
<seb128> ogra_, seems to be the assets that brings it in
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but from where ?
<ogra_> it shouldnt even exist anymore
<sil2100> didrocks: I was re-merging the missing versions to unity and unity-lens-apps before LP died
<sil2100> didrocks: and publishing stacks
<didrocks> sil2100: launchpad is back for 7 minutes FYI :)
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> oh man, that looks like a lot of packages have the versioned >= 7.0-0 in their deps
<seb128> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> seb128, on unity-common
<seb128> which ones?
<ogra_> unity-lens-applications and demo-assets-scopes are the installed ones
<seb128> ogra_, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/demo-assets/dont-depends-on-unity-common/+merge/174719
<seb128> I just dropped the depends there, the binary only has a schemas override and unity is pulled it by the seeds anyway
<seb128> seems cleaner than depending on a soname version
<seb128> which would break every time unity abi changes
<didrocks> seb128: ah, if it's just an override, fine, no dep needed indeed :)
<seb128> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/7.0.0+13.10.20130702-0ubuntu2
 * ogra_ waits for bzr to update
<ogra_> oh, right
<didrocks> seb128: approved!
 * didrocks clicked on the rev
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<seb128> sorry it took me a while
<ogra_> didrocks, is LP so much faster for you or did you do it locally ?
<seb128> the vcs is some 300Mb
 * ogra_ still sees "updating diff" 
<seb128> ogra_, he clicked on the rev
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> you can see the diff there
 * ogra_ missed that line 
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, it's easy when there is only one or 2 revs :)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Damn...
<didrocks> sil2100: what about?
<sil2100> indicator-session FTBFS for powerpc because of a failing unit-test
<sil2100> And it's blocking everything ;/
<seb128> can we drop ppc yet?
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> +++
<popey> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<ogra_> seb128, that would break all these PPC phones out there though
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> popey: you aren't good at math and arithmetic suits, are you? :p
 * ogra_ remembers he had to fix adbd on PPC in his first upload
<popey> keyboard stuck ☻
<ogra_> so that adb works on PPC phones :)
<seb128> ogra_, didrocks: locally built update demo-assets made apt-get install happy in my pbuilder
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
<didrocks> seb128: sweet! I think ogra_ will just have to copy ppa once built!
 * seb128 hugs ogra_ back
<ogra_> didrocks, any idea where the binary will come out ?
<ogra_> for copying
<didrocks> ogra_: let me dive into the upstream merger config
<didrocks> ogra_: I have no idea of what I'm doing FYI, but let's see :p
<ogra_> didrocks, welcome to the club then :P
 * ogra_ flies blind as well ... but as long as i dont hit walls with full speed ...
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I think I have to look at the phablet-land jenkins job
<didrocks> ogra_: from the code, it should be ppa:phablet-team/ppa, if the changelog is released
<didrocks> oh, maybe that's what we forgot about
<didrocks> seb128: once your branch is merge, we need another one I guess
<didrocks> with UNRELEASED -> saucy
<seb128> didrocks, no automagic for this one?
<didrocks> seb128: from reading the code, none
<seb128> that makes sense, the ppa has no daily version either
<didrocks> also no commit collects
<seb128> didrocks, the changelog is "saucy", not UNRELEASED
<seb128> didrocks, do we need a manual upload?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but it needs to be a newer version
<didrocks> for phablet-land to upload to the ppa
<didrocks> from what I read
<seb128> didrocks, let me bump revision
<didrocks> seb128: same branch? I can stop this run
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, perfect, that means i dont need to copy at all
 * didrocks reverted to needs review
<seb128> didrocks, yes, run shouldn't be long, there is no build, just packing the archive
<didrocks> seb128: you need to bump, put your commit message into it and change UNRELEASED -> saucy
<seb128> didrocks, there is no UNRELEASED
<seb128> didrocks, I'm just adding a changelog entry
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> that's what I mean, add a changelog entry with the content
<didrocks> (but here, if I dch -i, it's UNRELEASED by default, hence the UNRELEASED -> saucy ;))
<sergiusens> dch -U; dch --release
<seb128> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~seb128/demo-assets/dont-depends-on-unity-common/revision/43
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> sergiusens: dch -r you mean :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: doing that for years, but thanks ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks: I actually use --release
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let's see now, should upload at the end of the run
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<asac> sil2100: hey ... so did you get a handle on whats going on with sdk and the app autopilot failures?
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_: the asset change got merged in but I don't see a ppa upload, not sure if we should do that manually...
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really know, sergio left, the code seemed to assume that was enough though
<didrocks> DEBUG: Calling: ['dput', 'ppa:phablet-team/ppa', 'demo-assets_0.25-0ubuntu2_source.changes']
<didrocks> Successfully uploaded packages.
<didrocks> so it was uploaded apparently
<didrocks> but yeah, nothing in the ppa
<seb128> when was the upload?
<didrocks> the job ran 20 minutes ago
<didrocks> so it would have been published by then
<didrocks> or maybe launchpad ppas are broken
<seb128> right, it should show up in the UI
<seb128> oh, but xnox said earlier that launchpad cron jobs were not all back after the launchpad issues
<seb128> I wonder if that's still an issue
<seb128> xnox, ^ do you know?
<seb128> seems like Laney did upload that went through though
<xnox> seb128: no idea, it should be, my archive uploads got accepted. ask around on #launchpad-ops.
 * xnox looks at gazzilion ndk's and sdk's in the android tarball, ponders why we ship them.
<annerajb> hello, this script ./extract-files.sh can take a zip file. which format should the zip file be?
<robertbuhren> hi there, i just tried using ubuntu touch on my galxy nexus and i had many problems with the touchscreen: Presses missed, Buttons not working/no visual feedback (exspecially in the settings app). Is this "normal" behaviour?
<flo__> robertbuhren, can't tell if it's normal, but doesn't happen on my HTC Desire Z
<robertbuhren> flo__: does the "Cellular" button work in the settings app?
<flo__> robertbuhren, no
<seb128> ogra_, didrocks: 2013-07-15 11:00:18 DEBUG   File demo-assets_0.25.orig.tar.gz already exists in Phablet, but uploaded version has different contents.
<ogra_> sigh
<flo__> robertbuhren, "Background" works for me (cellular is probably not implemented yet?)
<robertbuhren> flo__: ah ok, so i guess it's just not implemented yet
<seb128> ogra_, you are member of that team, you can upload
<seb128> ogra_, I will copy the files on my people page, you can sign and dput?
<ogra_> seb128, i dont get that, it isnt native or anything
<ogra_> it should just re-use the tarball
<seb128> ogra_, no, it's not ... I don't know what's going with that jenkins setup
<ogra_> very strange
<seb128> do you want to wait for rsalveti or sergio or ricmm to be around to see if they can help us?
<didrocks> not sure how the upstream merger is handling it, it should download the tarball from the ppa, it unpacks it, weird…
<seb128> or do you want to manually upload?
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i think thats better
<ogra_> (waiting)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you are the one usually complaining about the too much waiting :p
<ogra_> i would have to bump the upstream version ... not sure what that would break
<didrocks> yeah, we can wait on upstream merger, not on dailies, funny ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: why would that break?
<ogra_> didrocks, no idea, i dont trust CI anymore
<didrocks> you mean the upstream merger?
<ogra_> i bet it will fall over until someone fixes the upstream branch again
<ogra_> if i do a manual upload with bumped upstream version
<seb128> ogra_, I would just do the manual upload and let them sort out their lander issues then
<didrocks> [BUILDDEB]
<didrocks> split = True
<didrocks> the package is in split mode, weird that the tarball changed
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: I would do as seb128 propose
<asac> sil2100: you are SDK, right? one thing we notices is that your autopilot test package name uses a different syntax... e.g. you use camel case (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot includes UbuntuUiToolkit) rather than what everybody else does: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot -> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<asac> guess might make sense to consolidate
<asac> thomi: ^^
<didrocks> asac: sil2100 isn't working upstream, he's on the destkop team, on my team
<asac> ok
<didrocks> so helping getting stuff delivered :)
<asac> jppiiroinen: ^^
<asac> didrocks: good to know... is he the SDK liaison you provide?
<asac> or rather app team liaison?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i'm a bit scared since that package belongs into bfillers realm, if i break that demo images that marketing might use might break
<didrocks> asac: he's taking care of multiple stacks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=2
<didrocks> asac: and taking mirv's stack while he's on holidays (so sdk for the next 2 weeks)
<didrocks> ogra_: my bet is rev41 changed upstream source
<didrocks> and as seb didn't bump the upstream version part
<sil2100> asac: I'm only helping things getting released ;) I'll propose a branch in a moment that would protect us from such problems more
<didrocks> that's what recreating with split mode the new upstream tarball
<annerajb> anybody have and idea why this happens I cant build ubuntu touch. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02890.html i get that same error when building
<didrocks> rev 40 created 0.25
<didrocks> ogra_: rev 41 was never released and is from Date: 2013-07-05 16:05:06 UTC
<didrocks> (that's why the on demand only model doesn't work :p)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> didrocks, well, there is probably a reason that wa held back ...
<ogra_> *was
<didrocks> ogra_: I hope not, trunks should always be reusable
<didrocks> or in that case and needs to be helf back, just don't merge
<didrocks> held*
<ogra_> dont tell me :)
<didrocks> ok, qtwebkit building locally, time for some exercise outside
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, so ... we are running into several breakages due to the fact that we use PPAs and archive changes arent catched by britney for them, asac asked me if there is a way to include the commonly used PPAs into the briitney runs (i guess not, but thought i should ask :) )
<cjwatson> ogra_: Not realistically
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<ogra_> (probably technically if you have a fultime dev working on it for a year)
<cjwatson> It would in *theory* be possible to set up a separate migration instance for given PPAs or something
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> Well, no, a couple of weeks
<cjwatson> It's probably not actually horribly difficult to run as a separate job
<ogra_> i was using ogra measurements, not cjwatson ones :)
<cjwatson> Just not as part of proposed-migration as such
<ogra_> (unit issue) :)
<cjwatson> However, there would be a problem if there were synchronised transitions between the primary archive and the PPAs
<cjwatson> If we declared that out of scope, it's not so bad
<cjwatson> I won't have time to help with it until late August though
<cjwatson> I'm slightly reluctant in some ways to make it easier for people to do out-of-archive development when we know we want it all in the archive, though :)
<ogra_> yeah, and by then we should have gotten rid of PPAs
<ogra_> i think iots good to plan it for the future, but it is unlikely that it can help us with the current issue
<ogra_> cjwatson, i think the mgmt vision is to actually use more PPAs than less in the future (not that i agree a bit with that though)
<cjwatson> Right, there's no way I can cram it in in the next few weeks - click demo, saucy releng sprint, debconf
<cjwatson> well, there's more PPAs, and there's more long-lived PPAs
<cjwatson> this is basically equivalent to branches in a VCS
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> branches are good; but it's well-understood software engineering that branches that take a very long time to land equate to technical debt and are costly
<cjwatson> So in general I think having a way to do safe migration between development and staging PPAs (or similar) would be a great thing to have
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> And I'd be happy to help set it up, just not this month :)
<ogra_> yup
<asac> cjwatson: hey. don't worry about next few days for this topic :)
<asac> ... next few days its on me to get stuff that is in our primary images into the archive. Everybody seems to agree that whatever is in our official treunk images should have zero tolarnce to be in a ppa :). so lets make that happen first
 * cjwatson nods
<asac> and then as you said, mid/long term we should look how we support topic branches and topic images etc. for stuff that just can't go on trunk - which also is a valid engineering concept that needs to be efficient :)
<asac> ok... /me goes to poke PRD and see if we can remove something from 13.10 goals :)
<asac> stgraber: do you remember the "key use cases" for this MMS feature?
<asac> i remember folks saying it's super essential, but I have never used in in my life, so need a memory refresh at best :)
<ogra_> asac, it is used a lot in the US i was told
<ogra_> (i had wondered the same and asked ...)
<asac> interesting
<asac> ogra_: who told you that?
<ogra_> probably you dont need to seel your granny to pay for it over there
<ogra_> awe and ither USians
<ogra_> *other
<asac> ok. i guess its really a tech that was trying to make old phones a bit smarter wrt exchanging content
<asac> like my nokia n90 didnt have whats app or good email etc.
<ogra_> it was the media feature before you had email on the phones
<asac> right
<asac> or "whats app" as i said
<ogra_> not sure how big whatsapp is in the US :)
<asac> but i think people didnt use MMS here until there were smartphones and cheap flat data
<ogra_> i know its more used than SMS in europe
<asac> because before it was just massively expensive to shovel any type of serious data :)
<asac> ogra_: it is big... its the biggest app of all time
<asac> most installed world wide
<asac> guess that cannot happen just through europe :)
<ogra_> well, i only know about europe :)
<ogra_> never used it myself
<asac> yeah i think its no. 1 in iphone and android app store or somethign
<ogra_> well, anyway MMS is something the US wants apparently
<ogra_> and it doesnt seem to hard to make it work
<cjwatson> My wife sends me MMSes a fair bit.  I remember having to install weird rubbish on the N900 to make them work
<asac> ack. i will check with those folks
<asac> right. but nothing is hard to make work. its just that we have zillions of easy things not yet done
<ogra_> (only judging from what tony does though, i have no deep technical insight)
<ogra_> PIN/PUK code was surely more important than MMS ... but thats there now
<ogra_> (lacking UI, but so will MMS)
<asac> yeah... well i just look at the phone as it is now
<asac> and wonder how all the stuff will happen :
<asac> :)
<asac> that is not working right now
<ogra_> by magic ... and much coffee
<ogra_> :)
<esigolo> ogra_: Programmer - an organism that turns coffee into software. so true :)
<TioBorracho> Hi everyone
<TioBorracho> anyone up to help me boot ubuntu touch on a GNex?
<asac> ogra_: http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/paid-apps/ https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/topselling_free
<ogra_> asac, yeah, i probably should stop living under a rock :P
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: lol. magische miesmuschel :)
<asac> wonder if that is a german fetish :)
<ogra_> popey, so where do i find that ebook reader i see all over G+ ? thats the one thing holding me back from using my grouper daily
<TioBorracho> Doing it manually from osx :(
<ogra_> asac, LOL
<asac> ogra_: ranks 7 on googleplay :)
<ogra_> TioBorracho, following the install wiki ?
<asac> ogra_: plz install and let me know if its adictive :-P
<ogra_> TioBorracho, since we switched to the new container model the order of installing the zips is important
<ogra_> asac, install what, whatsapp ?
<TioBorracho> <ogra_>: I tried following the manual installation gere:
<TioBorracho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess#Manual_Installation
<ogra_> asac, it is probably not more addictive than SMS ... i send like 5 a year ... no danger here :P
<asac> ogra_: i know whats app ... i dont know magische miesmuschel. i think thats exactly what you need when waiting for buidls :)
<ogra_> TioBorracho, hmm, then it should just work, whats failing ?
<ogra_> asac, oh, that was an app name
<TioBorracho> I installed recovery, ok
<TioBorracho> I copied adb push ../Downloads/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip, ok
 * ogra_ didnt get that
<asac> ogra_: right. it ranks Noo=. 7
<asac> in the link above
<asac> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hr.Mirk0s0ft.MagischeMiesmuschel&feature=apps_topselling_free#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLG51bGwsImhyLk1pcmswczBmdC5NYWdpc2NoZU1pZXNtdXNjaGVsIl0.
<TioBorracho> rebooted recovery and the first magic was done
<popey> ogra_: I'd like to know too! :D
<TioBorracho> then adb push ~/Downloads/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip, ok
<ogra_> heh
<TioBorracho> rebooted recovery, autodeployed
<ph0ne> what language do you use to make apps for ubuntu
<TioBorracho> and then when rebooted system it just stays in the Google screen
<ogra_> ph0ne, QML or html
<ph0ne> cool
<ogra_> TioBorracho, for how long did you let it sit there ? the first boot usually takes a little long
<ogra_> (the 20130714 image definitely works here)
<TioBorracho> mmm, some minutes, I expected to see another screen at least... I will let it run for some more time again to see what happens
<ogra_> asac, oh, it is an oracle app ... telling you the fjutscha !
<ogra_> TioBorracho, normally it should turn black after the google logo for about 30sec and then boot into the UI
<asac> ogra_: is awe off today?
<TioBorracho> I reinstalled everything and trying again
<esigolo> ogra_: i sent some emails for whatsapp support asking for an app for ubuntu touch ! no answer at all!
<asac> jhodapp: hey ... Platform APIs - multimedia: QtMultimedia APIs, probably implemented over GStreamer - is that started?
<asac> or even the actual plan?
<esigolo> Tomshardware "Is an Ubuntu Phone in Verizon's Future?" http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Verizon-Wireless-Ubuntu-CAG-Carrier-Advisory-Group-Canonical,23485.html
<TioBorracho> patience pays off
<TioBorracho> thanksç
<ogra_> asac, awe isnt off afaik, but its still early for the US
<ogra_> TioBorracho, awesome !
<asac> kk
<AskUbuntu> Can't update my Ubuntu phone with phablet-flash | http://askubuntu.com/q/320263
<Crankygeek> Good Morning, I have a Galaxy Nexus from Verizon, as I step through the install instructions, everything goes fine until I get to the actual flash command. I get an error stating I have an unsupported device.
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: testing grouper, sticking ubuntu-boot.img into zip, results in reboot loops on grouper. Using the boot.img from flipped zip, boots correctly. Have you tested ubuntu-boot.img as now generated by android build for fitness?
 * ogra_ hasnt ... i didnt know that code was already merged
<ogra_> xnox, do you have build logs for the creation of ubuntu-boot.img ?
<xnox> ogra_: let me see.
<ogra_> it should pull the ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd package from LP and then create a normal boot.img from that
<davmor2> ogra_, popey:  I can still reproduce the dodgy apps lens on thursdays image over the weekend, it only seems to happen after a couple of hours of opening and closing apps and using apps.  It's hard to pinpoint it more than that
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877343/
<xnox> ogra_: it does generic-initrd, but only uses initrd-touch from that.
<ogra_> xnox, thats fine, it is a link to the versioned img
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, well, except if mkbootimg doesnt follow symlinks ...
<xnox> ogra_: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/out/host/linux-x86/bin/acp /«PKGBUILDDIR»/out/target/product/mako/ubuntu/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/usr/lib/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/initrd.img-touch /«PKGBUILDDIR»/out/target/product/mako/ubuntu-ramdisk.img
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877345/
<xnox> it does acp of initrd first, then uses it.
<ogra_> well, that should theoretically copy the real file
<Crankygeek> Good Morning, I have a Galaxy Nexus from Verizon, as I step through the install instructions, everything goes fine until I get to the actual flash command. I get an error stating I have an unsupported device, autodetect fails device.    Should I try adding the -d (not really sure what a flipped image is and would like the ability to reflash back to the android OS later on.
<ogra_> Crankygeek, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_Nexus#Variants .... i dont think your device is actually a maguro
<ogra_> the devices wikipage should have a working version though
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jhodapp> asac, yes
<xnox> ogra_: so the config used for grouper doesn't match the one in the initramfs-tools for ubuntu touch.
<jhodapp> asac, that's an existing project that was ported to GStreamer 1.0 by a community member
<ogra_> xnox, thats fine ...
<asac> jhodapp: ok... i think at some point we should have a clean C-API in between that hides gstreamer so we can jettison that at some point :)
<asac> lol
<asac> but don't sweat it for now... let's get stuff going first
<jhodapp> asac, yeah tvoss and I have talked about doing something like that before
<asac> tvoss: has to come up with a good C api that will hide gstreamer
<tvoss> asac, +1 :)
<jhodapp> asac, I'm not sure I'd call a C API clean though ;)
<asac> also hide dbus fwiw :)
<sfeole> sforshee: ping
<asac> jhodapp: well. once we are confident to say that we will support the API forever and always provide backward compatibility - and its useful ... its clean for me :)
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877394/ well, difference is bootsize & cmdline for grouper at least
<jhodapp> asac, GStreamer will be hidden behind QtMultimedia though...that's already a much cleaner API
<asac> yeah but its C++
<jhodapp> asac, yeah :)
<seb128> oh, speaking of gstreamer
<seb128> do you guys still use 0.10?
<jhodapp> seb128, no, 1.0
<ogra_> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-read :D
<jhodapp> seb128, at least for Ubuntu Touch stuff
<seb128> jhodapp, ok
<seb128> dpm, ^
<ogra_> xnox, bootsize is automatically set by mkbootimg (unlike abootimg that needs a value in the config) ... not so sure about cmdline, but i dont think it should do any harm
<jhodapp> seb128, why do you ask?
<seb128> dpm, I read your g+ post on music that recommends to install  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<seb128> dpm, is that a typo or is the music app using the old gstreamer?
<ogra_> xnox, OH !
<seb128> jhodapp, ^
<seb128> jhodapp, I read https://plus.google.com/u/0/115054251212417394181/posts/1oAr9QaQ8DN
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, that cmdline is essential ... thats a grouper only hack
<seb128> jhodapp, which recommends installing gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ogra_> xnox, try if it works if you use the ubuntu-boot.img with that change
<jhodapp> seb128, as soon as I land this new gstreamer backend, the music app can be rewritten to not call into GStreamer directly
<seb128> ok
<jhodapp> seb128, I'm not sure why they would have started with 0.10 though, that's completely legacy now
<seb128> jhodapp, right, which is why I was asking ;-)
<jhodapp> hehe
<seb128> jhodapp, let's see what dpm says
<jhodapp> ok
<gema> ogra_: do we have an image today yet?
<ogra_> gema, nope, waiting for someone who knows the demo-assets trunk branch to fix it
<gema> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> it is messed up and i dont want to fiddle with it without knowing what i do
<gema> ogra_: sounds good, I was wondering if I had to throw a fist at jenkins
<ogra_> (and in turn it prevents ubuntu-touch from being installable)
<ogra_> i think jenkins DTRT ... just not that branch
<davmor2> ogra_: go on fiddle with it you know you want to ;)
<ogra_> i could ... definitely
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you know this early build system might be a bad idea ;)
<ogra_> but i couold also run my car against a wall driving full speed ...
<gema> ogra_: ignore davmor2 he's trying to break the image even before it is created
<ogra_> being able to doesnt necessarily mean its a good idea :)
<sforshee> sfeole: hi
<davmor2> gema: It's already broken, besides I broke it good ofver the weekend :D
<ogra_> gema, yeah, i suspect he is scared jenkins might replace him some day
<sfeole> sforshee: hey
<sfeole> sforshee: going back to the powerd discussion we had last week, is there anything that we should note on the wiki page specifically to powerd-cli test?
<sforshee> sfeole: looking at the page, I'd suggest noting that what it's testing is the powerd dbus API and that the criteria for passing is that all tests pass
<om26er> bug 1201105
<ubot5> bug 1201105 in touch-preview-images "[mako] rild consumes 100% CPU when MobileData is disabled" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201105
<sfeole> sforshee: ack
<om26er> that's problematic for dogfooding
<ogra_> bfiller, !
<bfiller> ogra_: !
<dpm> hey seb128, reading the scrollback now
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> ogra_, grab bfiller so he can fix the image, quick ;-)
<dpm> seb128, I could not find the 1.0 fluendo plugin, and the 0.10 one worked for me. I must admit I didn't look too hard, though. Do you know the package that contains the mp3 codecs for gstreamer 1.0 ?
<ogra_> bfiller, so we have an issue with demo-assets ... unity in the archive dropped the unity-common package over the weekend ... demo-assets still depend on it ... seb128 submitted a fix, but trunk (https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/demo-assets/trunk) seems to have an unreleased change so CI doesnt kick in ... i didnt want to mess it up even more so left it as is for now
<seb128> bfiller, we need demo-assets' trunk uploaded to the ppa
<ogra_> yeah, seb128 writes more effective than me :P
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-fluendo-plugins-partner/1:0.10.21-1
<seb128> dpm, it builds both binaries
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/gstreamer1.0-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<popey> sweet ogra_
<bfiller> ogra_: so is there an MR you need me to review?
<ogra_> bfiller, no, there sseems to be a former commit (41) that was never released
<ogra_> so sebs fix doesnt get published
<bfiller> ogra_: let me look
<seb128> bfiller, we basically need http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/demo-assets/trunk/revision/42 uploaded to the phablet ppa to unbreak the image
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but 41 never made it ...
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=demo-assets&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> it wasnt clear why and i was fearing it might break something if i blindly upload
<bfiller> ok, just needs a bump in changelog I think, we do want rev 41 releeased, I'll do an MR
<ogra_> hah, so hloding back was actually valuable ....
<ogra_> great :)
<cjwatson> Any PolicyKit experts hanging around here?  I'm trying to work out the proper way to tell it that installing click packages through PackageKit doesn't require admin auth
 * ogra_ guesses pitti knows a lot about PK
<ogra_> (who isnt in this channel)
<seb128> cjwatson, pitti is your best guess I think
<cjwatson> OK
<TioBorracho> Is there a way to connect to wifi with PEAP?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_address-book-app/+merge/174760 related to the discussion ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: was it reviewed for NEW?
<sil2100> didrocks: I made a packaging review for that, approved by Ken - but I'll double check the dependencies
<didrocks> sil2100: please check the dep, then, we need to preNEW
<didrocks> so have any archive admin +1
<didrocks> (most of the time being seb128 or I)
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> sil2100: let's say we'll handle that before tomorrow, approving the MP
<didrocks> bfiller: FYI ^
<bfiller> didrocks: thank you!
<bfiller> and sil2100
<didrocks> yw :)
<popey> ogra_: had someone else report dodgy wifi with the 20130714 image
<WebbyIT> Hi all, I don't understand how to change visibility of an object. First I define an alias property alias deleteRectangleVisibility : deleteRectangle.visible, then I use deleteRectangleVisibility = true, but it doen't work! Why?
<ogra_> popey, hmm, mine is fine here ... was that with romaing APs a lot ?
<popey> yeah, fine here too
<popey> but victorp says his in the office is ropey
<sil2100> didrocks: checked the deps, they mostly look sane - some are from universe, but those are the packages we are anyway using in other projects daily-released - there's just one dep I think is a bit (just a bit) risky - qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin, which is in universe and does not guarantee binary compatibility as it's still in development
<sil2100> But besides that, it's ok
<victorp> popey, yeap. it was 14.  I have a galaxy nexus btw
<ogra_> popey, did you tell him to remove the tinfoil wrap from his tablet ?
<victorp> dunno if it makes a difference
<victorp> ogra_, pst
<ogra_> i have one here too
<ogra_> no issues, but i didnt carry it around the whole weekend
 * victorp shrugs
<victorp> I am reintalling 10
<victorp> I will let you know if that connects to the wifi
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I think we'll have to trust all qt5* anyway
<ogra_> (so it didnt have to change APs)
<ogra_> victorp, oh, it doesnt connect at all ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll do a preNEW later today, but please deploy (I've pulled the list)
<ogra_> wow
<didrocks> sil2100: you can even run it today if you want
<victorp> ogra_, nope. 2g and 5g
<ogra_> victorp, even if you disable mobile data in the UI ?
<popey> ogra_: am sat near victorp and i can't get on the canonical-5GHz-an
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ remembers there was a discussion about 5GHz a while ago ... 
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you remember ?
<ogra_> i forgot the details sadly
<rsalveti> yeah, don't remember much, maybe awe
<rsalveti> but afaik it should work in there
<rsalveti> xnox: so I tested maguro, mako and manta, will test grouper
<rsalveti> xnox: but can't see why that wouldn't work
<ogra_> rsalveti, grouper is tegra ... needs a console=tty1
<ogra_> i guess we need to patch that into the config for the boot.img
<rsalveti> oh, so that's an extra argument you added, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> why do we need it?
<ogra_> else you end in a reboot loop
<rsalveti> right, and what is the reason of that? just curious
<ogra_> plymouth causes a hard reboot if there is no console device
<rsalveti> got it
<rsalveti> fun
<ogra_> (though i wonder why plymouth would run ... it should be all diverted)
<ogra_> (or overridden in case of upstart jobs)
<xnox> rsalveti: i've hacked up together a BOARD_KERNEL_UBUNTU_CMDLINE, as we need that on flipped grouper only.
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> xnox, can you test if adding the console arg fixes the broken img for you ?
<rsalveti> xnox: can you check if that would cause any side effect for the android image?
<xnox> rsalveti: will send a patch against build & device once I finish this round of compiling.
<rsalveti> otherwise we can just add that by default
<xnox> rsalveti: true.
<xnox> rsalveti: ack will test unflipped with that arg.
<rsalveti> xnox: thanks
 * ogra_ has no clue yet how we will do our bootanim ... but we might require a console everywhere depending on the design 
<ogra_> (no idea if it is actually planned to use plymouth or something else from Mir)
<xnox> ogra_: i think we will be using plymouth, and slangasek i believe was going to port plymouth to work on top of Mir.
<rsalveti> ogra_: it'll probably be plymouth over mir
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> ah, k
<rsalveti> as the system compositor
<rsalveti> mir needs to be the first thing to take control of the graphic stack
<popey> ogra_: can't get on canonical-2.4ghz-g either
<ogra_> very strange
<ogra_> anything intresting in syslog ?
<popey> a very busy syslog!
<ogra_> aha
<popey> 42M
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> well, tail -f .... do a connection attempt and copy paste that
<popey> kk
<rsalveti> hm, can't get on-line with 14 here
<rsalveti> after a clean flash
<rsalveti> popey: using mako?
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: how is 3g happening cause I don't see a nm entry for it unless it is somewhere other than /etc/NetworkMangaer/system-connections
<ogra_> rsalveti, i was thinking if we shouldnt probably modify stgraber's adbd patch to use /bin/login isntead of /bin/bash btw
<ogra_> rsalveti, sinc i think we dont want to have it run as root all the time, this seems like an easy way around
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877608/
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, might be
<rsalveti> popey: same for me
<ogra_> hmm, i'm connected fine but then did originally use phablet-network-setup
<stgraber> ogra_: that'll make things like "adb shell reboot -f recovery" a bit harder to do (and well, any kind of scripting on top of adb...)
<rsalveti> right, indeed
<ogra_> popey, the log looks like you should see malliit up and a passphrase input ...
<rsalveti> what happened with mako
 * rsalveti looks for kernel changes
<stgraber> ogra_: how hard would it be to run it the same way as Android where it starts as a user and can be respawned as root with "adb root"?
<rsalveti> seems the config is there
<popey> i did enter the passphrase
<ogra_> stgraber, well, but we cant keep that adb setup for release
<popey> it then sat and span and never connected
<rsalveti> popey: same here
<rsalveti> popey: ogra_: is 13 a good one?
<rsalveti> guess 13.1 was the one with powerd fixes
<stgraber> ogra_: sure but we're still pretty far from that
<stgraber> ogra_: so let's not make it a pain for developers until then ;)
<popey> rsalveti: i think so.
<popey> 14 was fine for me, but I think it wasn's sufficient to test it connected to my home network perhaps?
<popey> i suspect my testing will need to include disconnecting and reconnecting
<stgraber> ogra_: for release, I'd expect us to ship with it disabled, maybe have some way to turn it back on with some dev options (but only running as a user) and having "adb root" be rejected (same as Android really)
<popey> because I only found this issue later on yesterday evening when people popped in here to mention it
<ogra_> stgraber, well, we are trying to get rid of users ... (theoretically) ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, 13.1 should be good and 14 too ... 11 was the last before hell broke loose
<rsalveti> popey: ogra_: we should also tested with a clean flash (-b), and connecting/disconnecting via the indicator
 * ogra_ waits for his confused bip to settle ... 
<stgraber> ogra_: run it as nobody, surely that must exist ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, nobody wont be able to execute stuff, will it ?
<stgraber> ogra_: it'll give you a pretty useless shell, same as you get in Android until you do "adb root"
<ogra_> well, its nothing urgent anyway
<popey> rsalveti: ok, will add those to my tests
<ogra_> but we should test the opportunities before release
<ogra_> i personally would prefer login simply because it goes through pam
<ogra_> currently we lack a lot here
<popey> rsalveti: does -b wipe my /home ?
<ogra_> =b wipes the world :)
<AskUbuntu> Bad color of backgroundColor in a MainView when fixed to "#F1E1A3" | http://askubuntu.com/q/320292
<ogra_> (it formats userdata)
<ogra_> iirc
<rsalveti> yeah, -b wipes everything
<rsalveti> so not necessarily the best choice if you want to keep some data around
<rickspencer3> ogra_, popey is there a known reason why my Nexus phone is not connecting to wireless?
<ogra_> rckwe wish we knew :)
<rsalveti> popey: cleaning up /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections should be enough then
<ogra_> rickspencer3, ^^
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: that's the issue we're debugging atm
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it just showed up for the first time
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, ack
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: are you using a maguro?
<rsalveti> or mako?
<rickspencer3> mako
<rsalveti> yeah, hopefully it's mako specific, but let me also flash my maguro to see
<ogra_> rsalveti, victorp sees it on maguro
<rsalveti> ogra_: doesn't work with 13.1 either
<ogra_> we had a NM upload on fri
<rsalveti> even with phablet-network-setup
<ogra_> well, i am currently connected with mine
<ogra_> with a pre-existing config though
<sil2100> didrocks: uh, if you don't mind, I'll propose another merge to cu2d-config
<ogra_> using NM 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu16phablet1
<sil2100> didrocks: since I forgot to re-enable integration tests for the phone stack
<didrocks> sil2100: another merge, for what exactly?
<didrocks> ok
<popey> yeah, mine was connected fine to a pre-existing connection
<popey> it doesn't like new connections
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, seems right
<ogra_> cyphermox_, already up ?
<rsalveti> popey: stop ofono
<rsalveti> popey: service ofono stop
<ogra_> the first one was fine :)
<ogra_> (we should drop "service" all that extra typing :P )
<rsalveti> weird, once it connected at least once (not sure if really ofono related), it seems to be accepting new connections again
<rsalveti> time to reflash
<ogra_> thats why i asked victorp above if it works if he disables mobile data in the UI
<ogra_> (didnt get an asnswer yet)
<victorp> ogra_, sorry i just reinstall an older image from 10 jul and works fine
<ogra_> might be that it connects actually, but leaves the default route on 3G
<popey> rsalveti: stop and start ofono or just stop ofono?
<ogra_> stop ofono and try to connect
<popey> ok
<ogra_> if that works, start ofono again
<rsalveti> popey: just stop ofono
<popey> nope, still not connecting
 * popey reboots and starts again
<rsalveti> I got mine to connect, just not sure what happened for it to work
<ogra_> remove the SIM
<ogra_> mine just works reliably
<ogra_> even when deleting the connection and re-creating it
<ogra_> (and i have no SIM)
<ogra_> so it is definitely related to 3G data i think
<ogra_> grouper (which has no 3G at all) works reliably too here
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, probably related with ofono as the patch was ofono related (in 16)
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> still can't connect
<popey> rebooted, stopped ofono, try connecting
<popey>   State:             connecting (need authentication)
<popey> constantly in nm-tool
<cyphermox_> that looks like something that would have changed in the UI
<cyphermox_> popey: that's for wifi?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> (ofono is stopped)
<popey> yes
<cyphermox_> you can't do anything to ofono that will change how wifi reacts
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-15-155055.png
<popey> thats what I see
<cyphermox_> check the connection file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, look for a password-flags=1 line
<popey> i dont have that in any connection
<cyphermox_> so you have password= lines instead?
<popey> odd, my home connection isn't in that list anymore
<cyphermox_> in what list?
<popey> list of files in that directory
<popey> there are files for various wifi networks
<cyphermox_> right
<popey> and there's active_ws_connection.conf
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections# grep ass *
<popey> Orange:password=orange
<cyphermox_> but that's not the one you're trying to connect to are you?
<cyphermox_> I mean, the home connection
<popey> indeed
<popey> trying to connect to the canonical ones
<popey> i just tried phablet-network-setup and now it's connected
<popey> so wifi does work, it just doesn't work when driven from the UI
<cyphermox_> popey: yeah, that's what I expect
<popey> ah okay
<popey> good. i am happy to meet your expectations!
<cyphermox_> popey: if you look at the files and compare them, I think you'll see new ones have different settings
<rsalveti> yeah, if you run phablet-network-setup right after flash it works
<rsalveti> seems it doesn't work after trying to connect via the indicator
<popey> will do once I finish unbricking one of the design team phones
<ogra_> so its the indicator changes
<cyphermox_> I think the indicator expects that because there is no polkit to tell it otherwise, it can just create per-user connections and try to use the keyring to keep the passwords
<cyphermox_> I'm going to reflash to see
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877722/ suggestions?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877723/
<rsalveti> the first one is via phablet-network
<rsalveti> and second via indicator
<rsalveti> there's no password when creating it via indicator
<popey> it showed up fine, then rebooted into recovery and now wont flash
<popey> it says "FASTBOOT STATUS - FAILWrite fail" on the screen
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: right, that's wrong if there is no psk written
<cyphermox_> since you don't have a way to ask for the password yet via UI I guess
 * popey tries reboot recovery
<slangasek> ogra_: is the unity-common issue sorted out now?  (Sorry, would've caught this myself - or rather, proposed-migration would have - if only all these packages were in saucy :( )
<rsalveti> dednick: Saviq: seems we got a regression in the network indicator
<rsalveti> not creating the password for the AP, so unable to connect to a wifi ap
<ogra_> slangasek, proposed would, if there was one for random PPAs
<ogra_> :)
<popey> can someone help me debug why flashing maguro is failing with "FASTBOOT STATUS - FAILWrite fail" during flashing userdata?
<popey> is it a bricked/broken device or is it recoverable?
<ogra_> slangasek, should be sorted now, but other issues showed up
<sergiusens> popey: I can
<popey> thanks.
<sergiusens> popey: after my standup
<popey> k
<sergiusens> a few minutes
<popey> will try and flash a mako in the meantime
<Saviq> rsalveti, latest image is it?
<ogra_> Saviq, right
<rsalveti> Saviq: yes, after the unity8 indicator merge
 * Saviq checks
<rsalveti> Saviq: not sure if it's expecting polkit, cyphermox_ might know better
<cyphermox_> seems like it is the case yeah
<nik90_office> mehow_: ping
<Saviq> cyphermox_, rsalveti what does "is expecting" means? do we not have polkit on the device?
<cyphermox_> Saviq: not working properly for the UI stuff
<ogra_> Saviq, we dont have proper session mgmt
<ogra_> so we dont properly register with logind until Mir/lightdm are there
<ogra_> which in turn causes polkit issues
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, but did something change between last week and now?
<ogra_> well we got the new indicators :)
<ogra_> so creating new connections doesnt work
<ogra_> phablet-network-setup does seemingly
<jibel> I noticed that the overlayfs kernel module exists on grouper but not on mako or maguro, will all the devices have support for overlayfs or only grouper unless it is a configuration error on grouper
<ogra_> (so if no UI is involved it works fine)
<sergiusens> popey: want to do a hangout or just irc?
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, only the indicator work
<jibel> ?
<popey> sergiusens: hangout is cool
<rsalveti> nothing at the core level
<asac> cyphermox_: rick mentioned someting about wifi being broken since friday?
<asac> cyphermox_: do you know if thats on desktop or phone>?
<asac> cyphermox_: or both?
<ogra_> jibel, i think it is a mistake that it is on grouper
<Saviq> rsalveti, ogra_ we'll get right on it
<ogra_> jibel, we dont use it anywhere and dont plan to
<rsalveti> asac: that's the issue we're discussing
<rsalveti> asac: check backlog :-)
<cyphermox_> asac: I'm looking at it
<jibel> ogra_, okay, so better not to rely on it for any kind of testing. thanks!
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox_> asac: It's specifically on the phone
<asac> rsalveti: cyphermox_: so we would like to have a good wifi test for lab
<ogra_> asac, you are to slow
<asac> if you don't discuss that then ensure you also do that after fixing it
<rsalveti> we even replied rick already
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> all in flux already :)
<cyphermox_> asac: we a few nice autopkgtest tests in NM for wifi
<ogra_> cyphermox_, but do they involve usage of the indicators ?
<asac> maybe you phonedations folks can CC me on any rick escalation you follow up on :)
<rsalveti> we should probably have an autopilot for it as well
<rsalveti> like to use the indicator
<ogra_> yeah
<awe_> +1
<cyphermox_> ogra_: not really, though there are indicator tests
<rsalveti> as this issue seems to be related with the indicator and not NM itself
<sergiusens> popey: ack one sec
<cyphermox_> ogra_: the big issue is how we still don't have a working polkit because the UI doesn't get matched properly as a local session
<ogra_> cyphermox_, i know ... we need Mir first :(
<cyphermox_> right
<rsalveti> mir and lightdm
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> lightdm is a feebie :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox_> I can still spend time to look more at polkit in the current state, but there are more pressing issues :)
<ogra_> Mir is the blocker
<ogra_> cyphermox_, well, probably asac to decide
<ogra_> i assume it wont be a quick hack
<ogra_> but take its time
<cyphermox_> well, it could be, but I don't know logind well enough to make it that quick
<slangasek> didrocks: so do you happen to have an ETA for getting the rest of the unity stack uploaded to saucy?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: and well, it did look like it was doing mostly the right thing too
<didrocks> slangasek: I think sil2100 would know more, there has been some build and then tests issues, ^
<cyphermox_> renato: around?
<didrocks> slangasek: we had to remerge your changes in, and it seems the upstream merger isn't capable of it
<didrocks> slangasek: why?
<slangasek> didrocks, sil2100: but the "can't coexist in the archive" issues have all been sorted out?
<rsalveti> jezz, why grouper is so slow to flash
<didrocks> slangasek: unity-common, you mean?
<slangasek> didrocks: well, precisely because my changes broke the touch build, since the touch build had a dependency on unity-common that was invisible while I was preparing the upload
<slangasek> and the way to fix this once and for all is to get rid of the ppa
<didrocks> slangasek: we had demo-assets failing the image to build AFAIK, but this is sorted
<asac> cyphermox_: we want to have everything in archive by end of this month latest. given the painful experience caused by stuff out of archive in past few days (preventing image production). i am in the position of saying, whatever it takes to get us there is OK
<didrocks> slangasek: well, don't tell me about the ppa…
<slangasek> didrocks: yes, the present issue is sorted
<slangasek> :)
<ogra_> didrocks, the point is slangasek would have sorted it himself if he had known
<ogra_> didrocks, but there was no way for him to know
<rsalveti> asac: the issue with polkit is not related with the ppa
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but why talking to me about it? this isn't under daily release…
<slangasek> didrocks: I know, I'm preaching to the choir - I'm not blaming you, just asking when we think the ppa can go away
<asac> i am sure slangasek is willing to discuss pragmatic options for stuff that we will not be able to merge cleanly into the mainline package
<didrocks> slangasek: I have no idea, this isn't on daily release, this isn't a ppa I'm maintaining :)
<slangasek> heh
<ogra_> didrocks, so lets me rephrase slangasek .... when can we get unity8 into daily :)
<asac> slangasek: end of month is deadline
<sil2100> didrocks: do I have permission to directly merge-in the merge with the directly-pushed changes?
<didrocks> the only ppa I'm maintaining is "next", which is used for unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: please do
<cyphermox_> asac: but that's not the problem; it would make me very happy if mir could land, that would fix that issue
<didrocks> as unity8 needs more time before entering distro apparently
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it kind of is ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, Mir is in a PPA too :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, right
<Saviq> cyphermox_, rsalveti, ogra_, thing is the code for network agents has just been copied as-is from lp:indicators-client :/
<Saviq> not to mention it should all happen in the backend :P
<asac> cyphermox_: is your issue about a MIR preview image?
<asac> first step for me is to establish zero ppa policy for our main images
<asac> then next step is to look at "preview and topic images"
<Saviq> and I've completely no idea what/how to debug there, it's all G :|
<ogra_> asac, cyphermox_'s issue is about us not having proper session mgmt until Mir and lightdm are in the image
<didrocks> asac: there is no Mir in any image AFAIK
<asac> ogra_: what was the problem preventing us from producing image today? which package was broken?
<ogra_> asac, our session cant properly register with logind as is, we need lightdm
<slangasek> asac: Mir needs to land in the touch image, not just in a preview desktop image; so Mir needs to get into the archive
<asac> ogra_: so we were able to produce an image todayu? its just borken?
<ogra_> asac, today it was demo-assets ... due to a change in the archives unity7 package
<rsalveti> problem with the broken image was unity8
<cyphermox_> Saviq: where is that code?
<rsalveti> and demo-assets
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: lp:unity8
<slangasek> given how long the ppa question has dragged out, I think we should not put Mir into the touch images until it's in the archive
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: ok
<asac> slangasek: sure. MIR is scheduled to land in two weeks or so. with zero-tolerance for PPA on real images that will be covered
<slangasek> otherwise there'll always be "one more thing" in the ppa
<ogra_> asac, i could trigger a build right now, but wanted to wait what comes out wrt the wlan breakage
<slangasek> ok
<olli_> Saviq, ping
<TioBorracho> Hi!
<Saviq> cyphermox_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files/head:/plugins/Unity/Indicators/Network/
<Saviq> olli_, pong
<TioBorracho> again :D
<TioBorracho> trying to do something with my ubuntu phablet
<TioBorracho> Here at work I jhave only PEAP secured wifi
<olli_> Saviq, on the u8 from archive thread - can we or can't we pull Unity8 from archive into the build?
<rsalveti> Saviq: but the backend didn't change
<asac> ogra_: ok... demo-assets is in a ppa, but could go into archvie?
<TioBorracho> is there a way to connect, at least editin manuyally the networkmanager files?
<asac> e.g. in this way slangasek would have noticed that the upload broke it i guess?
<ogra_> asac, i guess it could technicallz ...
<ogra_> asac, definitely
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, nothing on our side from there changed, either (/me does some checks with the indicators merge reverted)
<ogra_> britney would have blocked
<slangasek> asac: yes - in fact, proposed-migration would've prevented the image from being broken at all
<asac> ok let me get on my mission then :)
<asac> right
<ogra_> asac, demo-assets is bfiller land ....
<Saviq> olli_, there is no unity8 in the archive, it's only built into the PPA to not cause people to try it and be disappointed because it doesn't really do anything outside of surfaceflinger
<ogra_> he can decide if it can go i i think
<ogra_> *in
<Saviq> olli_, that's the only reason why it's kept back
<Saviq> olli_, and there's no unity8 on Mir ready for consumption yet
<ogra_> Saviq, we could just do an armhf build for now
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> and drop all other arches
<Fabian2309> hello
<Fabian2309> is it possible to install the ubuntu on my asus tablet?
<Saviq> didrocks, you're not going to like that ↑
<popey> Sweet! Thanks sergiusens
<Saviq> ↑↑
<ogra_> that would still break if you install on arm without SF in place ...
<sergiusens> np
<ogra_> but the occurence might be more rare
<ogra_> Fabian2309, see the devices page if there is a port for your device
<ogra_> !devices| Fabian2309
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I think the rationale makes sense TBH, we need to build on Mir
<ubot5> Fabian2309: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<asac> ok so it was agreed to get our unit8 w/o MIR into archive now :)
<asac> didrocks: will you do that?
<Fabian2309> Thanks guys
<asac> didrocks: or do you need slangasek to help?
<didrocks> asac: I'm still waiting for the latest blocker to get fixed (it's under review) to get Mir into the distro
<Saviq> didrocks, we need lp:unity-api in, too
<didrocks> asac: then, as there is no integration tests, we are going to run on xmir the unity integration tests
<didrocks> Saviq: unity-api-action or unity-api?
<Saviq> olli_, unity-api
<didrocks> Saviq: IIRC, this is is already dealt and daily release
<Saviq> didrocks, only into next AFAIK
<asac> didrocks: i am talking about unity8 without MIR
<asac> e.g. what we have on our images now
<asac> can we get that in now?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, part of the same stack, it will transition as the same time
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> asac: see Saviq's answer
<asac> i dont see a clear yes or impossible  :)
<Saviq> asac, possible - yes, wanted - not my call
<didrocks> asac: it's a no from what he told
<asac> so i take it as a yes, it will be in by tomorrow
<cyphermox_> Saviq: if the code was moved, is it normal that there would still be a /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/chewie/chewie-network-menu-server
<olli_> Saviq, distracted, otp, 1 sec
<Saviq> cyphermox_, that's the "server" part
<asac> Saviq: its agreed
<asac> olli and pat agreed.
<Saviq> cyphermox_, which is https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-server still
<didrocks> agreed on what?
<cyphermox_> it doesn't seem to me like your client part of whatever in unity8 is actually registering as an agent with NM
<Saviq> cyphermox_, indicator-server is a temporary indicator-sound and -network provider for phablet
<ogra_> asac, unity8 without Mir wont solve much except the porposed/britney issue though, dont expect many things to be fixed due to it
<Saviq> cyphermox_, it's going to go away after the "real" indicator-sound and -network get up to par
<ogra_> asac, the main issue with the session mgmt is caused by Mir/lightdm missing
<didrocks> apart from bad press as "unity8 sucks, it has no window management, nor any app can run"
<asac> i dont care
<asac> right now its about establishing zero-ppa policy
<asac> on everything that goes into image
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> asac: you don't care about bad press?
<didrocks> and no integration tests running?
<asac> so we will always have an image
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, bad press from whom ?
<didrocks> ogra_: people trying unity8 on desktop
<asac> didrocks: we alreayd have unity8 on our phone image
<asac> so this will not change a thing
<ogra_> didrocks, if you only build armhf nobody will install it
<didrocks> asac: it won't react the same on the destkop
<asac> didrocks: disable it for x86 then
<rachelliu> it always displays no devices in List of devices
<ogra_> didrocks, if that isnt enough introduce a temp. dep on one of the container packages
<didrocks> asac: can I get someone from on your team helping on that? it needs patches on daily release and the package then
<asac> i think unity8 on desktop should not be avilable until we have mir and thats the next step
<didrocks> asac: I have too many request until Thursday right now, can't add that
<didrocks> especially as it wasn't planned
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: it's still using the server from chewie, so the only thing that was migrated was the UI part of the indicator
<asac> didrocks: who would be able to help you? ogra?
<didrocks> maybe
<ogra_> i could surely drop arches from control, yeah
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: well, if everything was copied and adjusted then we should be seeing everything working as before
<didrocks> ogra_: drop for control lp:cupstream2distro, we need a way with tests to bypass for unity8 the "required archs", but still monitoring arch:all
<cyphermox_> so obviously, something's missing
<asac> i think ogra has highest interest to get this sorted\
<ogra_> and add a dep on i.e. lxc-android-config for extra safety
<didrocks> so 2 things to do
<rsalveti> Saviq: is there an easy way to use the indicator client from chewie to test the network issue?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, it's indicator-client
<Saviq> the package
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's built out of unity8 now
<Saviq> indicators-client
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe the patch on i386 won't be needed, but you need to special case to not monitor amd64 for the unity8 stack
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure, but do we have an easy way to use that one instead of the one in unity8?
<rsalveti> just to check if it'd still work
<ogra_> didrocks, i'll take a look later
<Saviq> rsalveti, ah you mean the one from lp:indicators-client you mean?
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks :)
<rsalveti> so we know the server side is working as expected
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, I'm checking it now
<olli_> asac, Saviq, didrocks, so I am back now
<olli_> large backlog
<rsalveti> Saviq: ok, cool
<cyphermox_> it's just missing a call to nm_secret_agent_register() in the initializer
<didrocks> asac: not sure how you want to do with the 0 ppa policy starting feature freeze btw
<didrocks> asac: as I doubt we'll have a clearance for packages like the indicators used by unity7 as well
<asac> i am thinking about that :)
<olli_> asac, I don't think it would be good to push U8 into archive if it's not working on anything but the phone
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: indeed, there's only nm_secret_agent_unregister
<ogra_> olli_, as long as it isnt installable on anything but the phone ...
<olli_> asac, I'd rather do what ogra_ suggested and do an arm only build
<olli_> ogra_, ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: has demo-assets been decided to land? Our end images shouldn't even add that package
<asac> olli_: sure. thats what i suggested when i said lets do it for "phone only"
<sergiusens> ogra_: I would completely remove it so it's not a _demo_ anymore and more of a product
<rachelliu> hi, can someone help. I'm having trouble detecting the device after unlocking it and not sure why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877870/
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, they are in the image and i wonder how we would test i.e. video playback without them
<olli_> asac, stupid q: why can't you just fix your test setup to not worry about whether a component is coming from a PPA or archive
<ogra_> sergiusens, beyond that, yeah i would drop them too, but i think they are needed for some tests
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, but once the real video lens is in use this will be a pain...
<ogra_> olli_, the -proposed migration tool can only check against official packages from the archive
<asac> olli_: thats part of mid/long term.
<olli_> heh
<olli_> such is getting u8 into archive ;)
<ogra_> olli_, we had several occurences where the images broke and it took several manhours to find the cause
<cyphermox_> how long is it likely to take if I try to compile unity8 on my maguro? :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me change the packaging to make a demo-assets-videos and demo-assets-video-lens then
<olli_> go fix your tool ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: 10' iirc
<ogra_> olli_, whereas the existing tests would have prevented the breakage if no PPAs would have been involved
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: a bit, I can build it with my mako
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877880/, right?
<ogra_> olli_, point is that PPAs were never intended to build official images from ... thats a completely new requirement ... there is no easy and fast way to solve that
<olli_> Saviq, didrocks, what issues do we have in pushing u8/SF into archive, have it work on the phone only and then enable it later for other archs when Mir support lands
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: I guess
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: I would have put it in the secretagent code in unity8 dirclty
<olli_> ogra_, tongue in cheek statement of mine
<cyphermox_> since you can also have a auto-register property
<Saviq> olli_, it was only a "bad press" decision
<sergiusens> rachelliu: can you run 'adb kill-server' then run 'sudo adb devices' ... if that works please tell me
<ogra_> olli_, on the u8 side it should be a one line change to debian/control ... the test and CI setup will need more
<Saviq> olli_, so that people don't find it in the archive since it's not ready yet
<Saviq> cyphermox_, can I test?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: right
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877885/
<didrocks> Saviq: olli_: I'm thinking about one issue: once we want to reenable i386/amd64, we have to do it in one shot
<didrocks> and hope from packages, every works, with tests :p
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: will test yours
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it gets test runs today ...
<ogra_> so that shouldnt change
<ogra_> (and passes them)
<didrocks> ogra_: won't on i386 and amd64
<ogra_> rigth
<ogra_> t
<didrocks> as we're going to blacklist them ;)
<ogra_> if they dont pass after the swithc they will have to be fixed indeed
<olli_> didrocks, your concern is a potential regression in test results between archs?
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox_: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/reenable_tests_for_phone/+merge/174807 <- could anyone of you check this? I already tested it manually on the AP job, the tests are failing but the config is ok ;p
<olli_> i.e. even though tests pass on arm, they might fail on 32/64
<didrocks> olli_: yeah, that, and no more way to enable them back until "flipping the switch back on", so in distro
<didrocks> olli_: hoping the first landing will be the right one
<didrocks> people won't be able to bzr bd and have a package to test on i386 and amd64
<olli_> didrocks, not sure I understand (hoping the first landing...)
<olli_> hm
<olli_> Saviq, ^
<ogra_> they would have to revert the one line change
<olli_> ah, I see
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! approving then, can you check with bfiller on the tests?
<sil2100> didrocks: poked renato already, I'll poke Bill as well
<Saviq> olli_, yeah, I'm reading, but I don't know all the archive stuff didrocks knows, although we *are* running all our tests on i386 now
<didrocks> sil2100: doing the new preNEW review now
<Saviq> didrocks, ah but if we only built for armhf, we couldn't any more
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> that's what I'm hilighting
<ogra_> ught, we dont test on armhf at all atm ?
<olli_> Saviq, I think the question is: if we push U8 in archive for arm only, you won't be able to build i386/AMD64 packages locally anymore
<Saviq> olli_, ogra_, yeah, if we only build for armhf, we don't get CI outside of devices any more
<ogra_> even thought thats our released arch
<olli_> asac, ^
<Saviq> ogra_, only build tests, not UI nor autopilot
<olli_> so that is a blocker to me imho
<ogra_> definitely
<ogra_> but also a release blocker altogether
<olli_> fun
<olli_> not...
<Saviq> so that's the thing, we need to push it all or nothing
<olli_> I have to go prep for a meeting
<olli_> Saviq, where is U8 at today... you said it would only work on SF
<Saviq> olli_, it does *real* stuff only on SF
<olli_> Saviq,
<Saviq> olli_, on X11 it fakes app management
<Saviq> ogra_, depending on something that's only armhf is effectively the same thing - you can't install on !armhf, so no autopilot testing, right?
<Saviq> [...] that happens on i386 atm
<olli_> Saviq, so if we push to all 3 archs we would get our testing covered but would have non-functional packages
<Saviq> olli_, yeah, they would only include fake apps (images)
<olli_> well, less functional packages on i386/AMD64
<ogra_> Saviq, i was under the impression that all tests of the touch image happen on touch HW
<Saviq> olli_, i.e. what you get now if you install from ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<olli_> yeah
<ogra_> (by QA that is ... )
<Saviq> ogra_, only smoke testing
<olli_> asac, I guess we need to weight the pros/cons
<olli_> asac, are you still in the US?
<asac> no
<olli_> I am in meetings for 2h
<asac> but we can talk talk
<asac> after
<asac> let me set an alarm :)
<asac> (on my android phone)
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: don't you need to wrap 'self' with NM_SECRET_AGENT?
<Saviq> rsalveti, `apt-get install indicators-client-plugin-network; chewie-client`
<ogra_> asac, well, we have the choice ... dropping all testing and building for armhf or keeping the testing but getting bad press :P
<ogra_> asac, beyond the point that we do not test at all on our release architecture indeed
<asac> ogra_: getting bad press because you can just run apt-get install... or we migrate all saucy users to unity8 automatically?
<ogra_> (atm)
<asac> can we land it and not auto migrate folks (just to know whats possible)
<ogra_> asac, apt-get
<ogra_> we dont auto migrate anyone to unity8
<asac> ok so once it lands people can apt-get install unity8 on desktop, but they won't get it by default.
<ogra_> but it will break badly if you install it without surfaceflinger running
<ogra_> which you dont have on desktop
<Saviq> ogra_, where "break badly" == "fake stuff"
<asac> ogra_: but how does daily-release then test stuff on desktop? Is that for MIR?
<asac> above folks said we won't get daily-release testing on desktop anymore ... so just wonder
<ogra_> asac, i have no idea
<Saviq> asac, ogra_, we're testing against fake backend
<ogra_> asac, apparently the testing only happens on x86 at all
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, the package looks good, just a small cleanup: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/address-book-app/small-fixes/+merge/174812
<Saviq> asac, ogra_, and there isn't really much integration testing there yet, either
<Saviq> it's being improved now
<asac> so is unity8 installabale for archive stuff at all? or would folks jsut get "dependencies can not be fulfilled"?
<pete-woods> mterry: thanks for the review! :)
<asac> Saviq: ?
<ogra_> it has to be installable for the x86 testing i assume
<Saviq> asac, it's installable
<asac> ogra_: well. could be it gest a fakebackend from the ppa
<Saviq> asac, but with a fake app/window management backend == images
<asac> that we could not put in archive... hence folks would still not be able to install
<asac> on x86 without the ppa
<asac> Saviq: that backend is shipped as part of the unity8 package?
<Saviq> asac, unity8-fake-env
<Saviq> asac, could probably be built out relatively easily
<asac> yeah.
<asac> well. let me have a call with olli
<asac> in 2 hours or so
<didrocks> bfiller: oSoMoN: we really need to discuss where we standardize putting the assets and qml files. Some are putting under libexec and others under usr/share. Who would be the best guys for this meeting?
<asac> going through all reasons etc. guess we have enough info and options :)
<asac> didrocks: pmcgowan is currently checking whether we can kill demo-assets or whether we put it in the archive
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<didrocks> asac: demo-assets is not the only one, there are quite a bunch of stuff in the phablet-ppa
<Saviq> asac, demo-assets is all the stuff that's in the video and music scopes, if we get rid of those we'd be empty bunny
<didrocks> asac: last time I tried to put demo-assets to distro, people got back to me telling "no no no" :p
<bfiller> didrocks: probably me and oSoMoN, if you have recommendations where they should go let me know and I will help to make it happen
<Saviq> asac, but I agree with didrocks here ↑
<didrocks> bfiller: we need qml/Qt5 tech people :)
<bfiller> didrocks: then get Kaleo to come for sure
<didrocks> bfiller: right, I think I'll invoke Saviq as well :p
<didrocks> that should be enough
 * didrocks writes a note to schedule a meeting
<ogra_> didrocks, there is a lot of stuff in the phablet PPA that is just old cruft
<ogra_> we dont use the majority of packages from there ... it just hasnt been cleaned up for a while
<asac> didrocks: right. lets see. we have to pragmatic and change our dogma about what is suitable for archive and what not if we want to go serious about not having ppas for producign our official daily images
<didrocks> ogra_: looking at the phablet config, it seems to continue pushing some stuff, not sure what's active, do you have the list from building the iso?
<sergiusens> Saviq: ogra_ from an upstream merger perspective the medium tests could run on maguros
<didrocks> asac: TBH, I'm more pragmatic that you imagine, if we follow the acceptance criterias, we would have almost nothing
<asac> didrocks: i know, i know :)
<asac> didrocks: just telling you that i am on your side
<didrocks> asac: good ;) I tried to find the right balance
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, but it should be less than 10 packages i think, we just discussed in our standup to clean up the old cruft
<didrocks> asac: the unity8 stuff is more for not deceiving people wanting to "let's check the latest unity on my desktop"
<Saviq> sergiusens, they're not runnable on maguros yet, thomi and veebers are fixing them for us now (should be done by Wed)
<didrocks> and having an omgubuntu article within the hour :p
<asac> ogra_: can you send me a summary from what came out of that?
<didrocks> ogra_: ah better than I thought, I would love having the summary as well :)
<ogra_> asac, from what exactly ?
<didrocks> of those packages
<Saviq> sergiusens, but anyway they'd take huge amounts of time - not feasible to be ran on every CI
<ogra_> didrocks, asac np, sure
<asac> ogra_: thought you said you reviewed the stuff that phablet team has in their ppa still
<asac> and decided what to do
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I’d invite Kaleo to this discussion, too
<ogra_> asac, no, i said we discussed doing it in our standup today
<asac> ah :)
<asac> ok... then i just wait
<ogra_> asac, which ended like 30min ago
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ... and ask tomorrow again :P
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'm betting running on device would be faster than running in that VM
<ogra_> yeah, i'll have the list of whats actually used by then
<ogra_> np
<Saviq> sergiusens, right...
<sergiusens> asac: there is one unhandled dep, indicator-messages, it needs to be addressed in the archives so the phone-app can land as well
<sergiusens> Saviq: in December I ran all the tests after an image build and it didn't take more that 10' and it was a lazy attempt
<Saviq> rsalveti, chewie-client errors out on me, trying with unity8 built pre-indicators-merge
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, there's actually less tests to run there, too (only one res == scenario)
<asac> sergiusens: isnt indicator now in unity?
<asac> or was that something else people said above?
<Saviq> asac, indicator-messages is backend
<Saviq> asac, indicator UI is in unity8 now
<ogra_> they are trying to track down the bug
<asac> Saviq: ok that makes sense
<sergiusens> asac: not the same
<sil2100> didrocks: see it now! Reviewing ;)
<asac> didrocks: whats the reason indicator-messages not doing daily-release to archive?
<Saviq> rsalveti, cyphermox_, ok so the "old" plugins indeed still work
<asac> didrocks: guess would break unity7? :)
<Saviq> cyphermox_, you said you have a probable fix?
<didrocks> asac: the old one is
<cyphermox_> trying now
<sergiusens> asac: it is doing daily release, but the integration with phone-app is missing
<didrocks> asac: the new one would break unity7
<didrocks> asac: that's one of the last part of the convergence indicators/hud/bamf jungle we had
<didrocks> asac: and lucky you, it's almost over :)
<didrocks> it's merged in unity8 AFAIK now
<didrocks> Saviq: isn't it? ^ (indicator-messages part used by the phone?)
<Saviq> didrocks, it's not, yet
<ogra_> messages isnt yet afaik
<ogra_> the others are
<didrocks> Saviq: but planned soon?
<Saviq> didrocks, messages on phone is provided by lp:indicator-server
<Saviq> didrocks, scratch that
<Saviq> didrocks, yes it is used, sorry
<didrocks> ah ;)
 * Saviq is getting confused with all the indicators
<didrocks> Saviq: *indicat*
<Saviq> what's an indie cat?
<ogra_> indie cat .... ?
<Saviq> aren't they all?
<ogra_> *meow*
<Saviq> I have two, they're very indie if you ask me
<Saviq> if you ask them, then you'd see!
<asac> i want a hardcore cat :)
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: do you still have a backtrace for the Empty! issue ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: ** (process:829): WARNING **: Registration successful.
<cyphermox_> I can't find one of the bugs
<rsalveti> but still can't connect
<cyphermox_> ok
<didrocks> Saviq: asac: happy to see that you are in a relatively as sane state as I am right now :)
<cyphermox_> then watch what goes on in syslog on NM's side as you try to connect to a *new* network
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: bug 1195787
<ubot5> bug 1195787 in touch-preview-images "Network indicator shows empty list after associating" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195787
<cyphermox_> thanks
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877968/
<cyphermox_> isn't it a dupe of bug 1191822 ?
<ubot5> bug 1191822 in Unity 8 "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<Saviq> cyphermox_, rsalveti that's fixed in unity8
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: I'm concerned that because you already created the connection, if you didn't delete it first, NM will ask the agent for the password but it will not be able to give it
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: kind of, this was used later on to track the new indicator work, when it got merged in unity8
<rsalveti> Saviq: not the real issue
<rsalveti> the crash is still happening
<rsalveti> it's just that the shell is restarting the indicator successfully now
<didrocks> sergiusens: fginther: just a kind reminder, please try to sort the projects in ascii order :)
<cyphermox_> Saviq: if something is fixed in unity8, please mark the bug as fixed, if it's indeed a different issue than the nm_object crash
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: so we had 2 issues
<didrocks> sergiusens: fginther: in the stack config, that will help :)
<Saviq> cyphermox_, isn't it marked fixed there?
<rsalveti> the nm_object crash and the indicator ui not handling the server restart
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/unity-action-api-daily/+merge/174816
<rsalveti> the crash is the one that still needs fixing
<cyphermox_> Saviq: ah, sure, my bad, sorry
<Saviq> cyphermox_, there's one that isn't, though
<Saviq> dednick, bug #1195787 - should be fixed after the merge into unity8, right?
<ubot5> bug 1195787 in touch-preview-images "Network indicator shows empty list after associating" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195787
<Saviq> cyphermox_, I tried your patch
<Saviq> cyphermox_, didn't help, and syslog is quiet :/
<cyphermox_> you'll need to enable debug logging
<Saviq> cyphermox_, right, lemme
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, I believe it is a 2 fold problem. There was an issue with the model not repopulating when the network indicator crashed.
<cyphermox_> python /usr/lib/NetworkManager/debug-helper.py --nm debug --domains=core,agents
<dednick> Saviq: not sure why it's still happening. if the server restarts, it should repop. maybe another issue in model.
<Saviq> dednick, does it still happen?
<Saviq> dednick, that's the question, actually :)
<dednick> Saviq: somebody was seing it on friday. rsalveti ^
<rsalveti> dednick: the crash is still happening, the only change that got in is that the indicator is now repopulating the aps correctly after the crash
<rsalveti> Jul 15 16:40:12 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[3794]: <debug> [1373906412.493473] [nm-agent-manager.c:1124] save_done_cb(): (:1.30/com.canonical.settings.network.nm-agent/32011) agent failed save secrets request 0x1bdf9c8/(null): (4) Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: ^
<dednick> rsalveti: so it's re-populating correctly? you just see it flashing no results then they come back?
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877993/
<rsalveti> dednick: yeah, that's working fine
<dednick> rsalveti: ah. ok. thnks
<rsalveti> but the indicator server is still crashing
<rsalveti> that's why I removed the dup for 1195787
<dednick> rsalveti: ya. is there another bug for that?
<rsalveti> bug  1195787
<ubot5> bug 1195787 in touch-preview-images "Network indicator shows empty list after associating" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195787
<dednick> rsalveti: not doing that anymore ;) . Can we update the bug title/description?
<rsalveti> dednick: sure, doing as we speak
<dednick> rsalveti: ok thanks.
<Saviq> cyphermox_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5878007/
<Saviq> doesn't look debugg-y :/
 * Saviq tries again
<cyphermox_> no, if you restart NM you need to reset the debug levels
<dednick> Saviq: you know how to make the device forget network passwords?
<Saviq> dednick, remove /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877993/
<cyphermox_> that said, I don't understand why you even bother to register a secret agent if there is no keyring; you could just as well have NM write the connections straight to file since it's a phone
<Saviq> now we're talking
<Saviq> cyphermox_, don't ask me, the whole thing was overcomplicated, and we're just hoping that indicator-network is going to take over ASAP
<annerajb> Has the Porting guide be updated for the flipped image?
<rsalveti> annerajb: not yet, we hope to finish it this week
<rsalveti> and announce at the m-l
<Saviq> cyphermox_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5878018/
<rsalveti> yeah, same as mine
<Saviq> ah jeez
<Saviq> dednick, I think here's the issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5878032/
<Saviq> dednick, that's the diff between ours and lp:indicators-client's code
<Saviq> dednick, can it be?
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> well, no :/ they're just unused props
<dednick> Saviq: considering they're the same :)
<pinqvin> hello
<pinqvin> anyone here for help?
<pinqvin> I want to know does phone calls and messages work on current ubuntu-phone version?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, are you in on the demo-assets discussion
<dednick> Saviq: new indicator-settings recently. might try old version.
<Saviq> dednick, I reverted unity8 to pre-merge and it worked
<pmcgowan> pinqvin, calls and messages work fine on the supported phones
<pinqvin> nice what about battery life?
<Saviq> dednick, no idea TBH, it's the same freakin' code
<dednick> Saviq: i c. pre-merge only uniy8? or pre-merge image?
<Saviq> dednick, just unity8
<dednick> Saviq: :/
<Saviq> dednick, current, unity8 minus the indicators merge == working
<pinqvin> so in samsung nexus all works fine?
<dednick> Saviq: dont suppose you know how to connect to wifi through command line? :)
<Saviq> dednick, phablet-network-setup from host
<dednick> Saviq: ahha. easy peasy
<pmcgowan> pinqvin, yes
<pmcgowan> pinqvin, its basic functions of course
<pmcgowan> and changing daily
<pinqvin> ok thanks but will ubuntu use more battery than android on nexus?
<pmcgowan> should be about the same depending on what you are doing, we have  not yet optimized app management for example
<pinqvin> ok
<dpm> fginther, could you join us on #ubuntu-app-devel for a question on jenkins & core apps?
<fginther> dpm, one moment
<dpm> sure, no rush
<ogra_> didrocks, asac http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878062/ ... thats the list of packages installed from the phablet PPA currently (actually more than 10, i lied ... due to deps that also are in the PPA)
<om26er> which package is to report bug for chewie-network-menu-server ?
<didrocks> ogra_: gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0: that's a source?
<asac> ogra_: can you put a team/manager name next to them?
<didrocks> I thought ofono was merged in distro
<asac> e.g. bfiller, saviq, chicken, etc. ?
<asac> so i know whoe to bounce them to?
<ogra_> asac, a random one ?
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :P
<asac> well, the right one :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: ofono is a major rework we're currently doing
<asac> i guess i can guess on my own
<asac> for not for all out of my head
<rsalveti> phone-app needs indicator-messages, which I'm not sure yet what would be needed there
<ogra_> didrocks, oops, thats a false positive, yeah, ignore that one
<rsalveti> 4 packages are from nm
<rsalveti> the indicators, which is expected since we're still using the custom indicator server
<didrocks> rsalveti: isn't that ofono2 that you pushed?
<rsalveti> hopefully to be replaced by the desktop ones soon
<didrocks> I'm lost :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: no, that's telepathy
<didrocks> ah, telepathy-ofono, but ofono wasn't updated
<didrocks> but we can build telepathy-ofono with the old one
<rsalveti> didrocks: why can't we include the demo-assets into the daily CI?
<rsalveti> and maliit, which is the one sergiusens is working on
<sil2100> didrocks: ubuntu-geoip doesn't have integration tests, but I guess that at this stage it's ok - it has unit tests that run on make
<didrocks> rsalveti: I asked at the time on the list, and it was "no, we don't need it"
<sil2100> didrocks: so I guess I would add it
<didrocks> rsalveti: but I'm happy to include it, shouldn't be a breaking-ground package :p
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<rsalveti> didrocks: right
<rsalveti> didrocks: guess it'd make sense, as we're still using them in the image
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind adding demo-assets to the list? shouldn't be a big one ^
<didrocks> sil2100: and maybe webapps-demo? ^
<didrocks> rsalveti: thoughts? ^
<rsalveti> bfiller: sergiusens: ^
<rsalveti> don't see why not, but bfiller should know better
<rsalveti> pmcgowan as well ^
<sil2100> didrocks: to the list of NEW packages?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep ;)
<rsalveti> time for lunch
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, whats the question?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: if we can include demo-assets* and webapps-demo in the archive
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, right or get rid of them, not sure yet
<rsalveti> and make them part of the daily CI
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> maybe it was pat telling no, I don't remember who ;)
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878078/ thats all i know, no idea who owns the indicatoirs or the webapps-demo (the rest is just deps)
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^ just pick a decision with pmcgowan, I don't care, I just want one we stick with :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm also thinking of adding indicator-location, since it's related, but it has no tests
<sil2100> So maybe for some other time...
<didrocks> sil2100: check with lars, tedg and so on please :)
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe they have convergence plan with something else
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will do that tomorrow then
<didrocks> sil2100: and please refresh the list, I think we had little progress on those, I'm afraid we are still way behind what we should
<didrocks> be*
<didrocks> sil2100: to be at daily_release: False == 0
<sergiusens> didrocks: ofono2 was probaly telepathy-ofono2
<didrocks> (or move them to the "online" release that we should renamed to "no-daily")
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<didrocks> rename
<rsalveti> brb
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, sorry for the confusion
<sergiusens> rsalveti: maliit doesn't need daily ci, does it? we are not upstream
<sil2100> didrocks: true true, but some of the branches are ready, so all that needs to be done is an ACK and the config changed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: no, we just need to push them
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe preNEW as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: mind prepping a list for me?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, sergiusens we are upstream for the keyboard plugin now
<rsalveti> right, that would need ci indeed
<Saviq> cyphermox_, I think I found the issue
<rsalveti> just the framework that needs to be manually pushed
<Saviq> dednick, the token passed to authenticate() is invalid
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! I'll just poke Robert to give me updates on his parts of branches
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect, thanks!
<dednick> Saviq: hm.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: for what is to be maliit-plugins-ubuntu
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yes
<cyphermox_> Saviq: well, there's also the fact that save_secrets isn't implemented
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: but not for maliit-plugins nor maliit-framework... I do have packaging branches for those two, tmoenicke is still working on the split up so there's no source yet
<cyphermox_> we don't have a keyring do we?
<Saviq> cyphermox_, it's saving to /etc/
<cyphermox_> not so much
<cyphermox_> Saviq: save_secrets gets called and does nothing
<Saviq> cyphermox_, I mean NM is
<Saviq> cyphermox_, not that we're doing it
<cyphermox_> IIRC NM doesn't automatically just write settings to /etc, you need to tell it to create the connections as system-wide rather than agent-owned
<Saviq> cyphermox_, it was working, wasn't it! ;)
<Saviq> cyphermox_, I mean that I see the issue in our code, but the *agents haven't changed one bit
<Saviq> dednick, NetworkIndicatorPage.qml:52
<dednick> Saviq: tbh, i have no idea where token is coming from
<Saviq> dednick, token: token - first of all that's circular
<Saviq> dednick, it's passed in onSecretRequested
<ogra_> asac, and updated ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878111/
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<dednick> dang
<dednick> Saviq: _network.push(passwordPageComponent, {"token": token} ); - should do it i think.
<Saviq> dednick, checking
<dednick> ninja first build -- boring....
<ogra_> asac, and completed http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878124/
<Saviq> dednick, cyphermox_ works!
<dednick> [89/340] ... grumble...
<pinqvin> is samsung Nexus S (GT-I9023)  supported phone ?
<Saviq> cyphermox_, rsalveti, dednick https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-network-page/+merge/174828
<Saviq> rsalveti, cyphermox_ was there a bug about this?
 * ogra_ doesnt think so 
<ogra_> Saviq, there was a rickspencer3 coming into the channel asking to have it fixed :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, fwiw, I'm having problems with my dishwasher as well
<ogra_> rickspencer3, we'll snd you a team
<ogra_> *send
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, you and your travelling, who needs new networks anyway...
<Saviq> dednick, will you review? this needs to land asap
<dednick> Saviq: doing now.
<ogra_> Saviq, ricmm needs to re-locate frequently to places with working dish washers apparently
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> s/ricmm/rickspencer3/
<dednick> Saviq:  +1
<ogra_> popey, i respun todays image to check the archive integrity, there is a 15.2 image now, but still with the broken wlan ... i'll do another re-spin for that once it landed
<Saviq> ok, bug #1201529 then
<ubot5> bug 1201529 in Unity 8 "Unable to associate with a new password-protected network" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201529
<cyphermox_> Saviq: so does that fully solve the issue?
<Saviq> cyphermox_, yes, AFAICT
<cyphermox_> cool
<Saviq> cyphermox_, and the pword does get saved to /etc
<cyphermox_> alright
<mterry> ricmm, can you force a rebuild of https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/+recipe/unity8-mir-daily ?   The current build is requiring an out-of-date mirserver
<cyphermox_> Saviq: so I'll test on my side too
<Saviq> cyphermox_, there should be a fixed unity8 package coming soon
<Saviq> cyphermox_, in the MR, I mean
<cyphermox_> yeah
<Saviq> well, still probably like 15mins away
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-ci/266/
<ricmm> mterry: yea, was trying to fix it deeper somewher eelse
<ricmm> give me a few minutes for the launchpad timeouts to disappear ;)
<mterry> ricmm, yeah, those are all over the place for me
<ricmm> even the build request dialog timesout
<cyphermox_> cool
<annerajb> rsalveti: Meanwhile is there any informal post, notes or anything like that that I can use.
<rsalveti> Saviq: cool, seems the mr is already approved
<rsalveti> we just need to trigger the CI once it's merged
<rsalveti> ogra_: are you waiting this to land before triggering a new build?
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<ogra_> rsalveti, i did a 15.2 already but will re-spin for the fix
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok
<rsalveti> approved 56 minutes ago, guess we need to wait a few still
<rsalveti> let me find the job at jenkins
<rsalveti> estimated remaining time ~20min
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry... i'm busy doing a barbecue aside :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<flo__> are there any plans for a new unflipped image? I've manually added the unity-next PPA to my sources which fixed the strange dependency problems, but I guess a new image could be useful
<ogra_> flo__, you can install the pending one with phablet-flash --pending ... but there will be a re-spin soon
<flo__> oh, I've never used that flash tool, and I guess most users just download zips from XDA and the preinstalled zip from cdimage.ubuntu.com via their browser
<flo__> so it's good to know there will be a new image soon :) thanks
 * kenvandine hugs phablet-flash
<flo__> I'd probably use it if that phone had a little more flash memory. 1g is just not enough for the standard image ;(
<flo__> on data, that is
<bfiller> pmcgowan: confirming webapps-demo just contains desktop files and icons for the webapps
<bfiller> pmcgowan: should rename to webapps-touch? other suggestions?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, that sounds good to me
<rsalveti> Saviq: lol, seems to be almost impossible to land a mr against unity8
<rsalveti> /usr/include/c++/4.8/type_traits:98: confused by earlier errors, bailing out
<rsalveti> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.
<rsalveti> great
<kenvandine> "confused by earlier errors"
<kenvandine> lol
<rsalveti> amazing haha
<ricmm> thats when you know you have to take a break
<ricmm> even the compiler bailed out
<Saviq> ricmm, rsalveti yeah, that was a bad one
<asac> doanac: mako security didnt really run (0 of 0 result)
<asac> gema retriggered a similar one last week, so guess that can be done too
<doanac> asac: looks like mako-security failed because of network flakiness
<asac> doanac: can you retry that part?
<doanac> i think so.
<asac> doanac: so on second though ... if I see:
<asac> adb -s 0149BD7E0A019003 forward tcp:32995 tcp:22
<asac> and then
<asac> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -p32995 phablet@localhost rm -rf /home/phablet/workspace
<asac> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<asac> i wonder if that means that not even lo is up
<asac> gues thats the case
<doanac> asac: i think it was a network glitch. its re-running and looking better
<asac> so that doesnt really feel like a wifi prob
<asac> well. i am just saying that its not a wifi glitch
<asac> or we shou8ld just run ifconfig lo up
<asac> in case lo only gets brought up if wifi succeeds
<asac> see what i mean?
<doanac> i think its a mute point. We shouldn't even be requiring a working ssh connection to do testing
<asac> so this makes me wonder
<asac> + adb -s 0149BD7E0A019003 forward tcp:32995 tcp:22
<asac> what if there are two jobs running?
<asac> aren't then both tryuing to open 32995
<asac> and then it fails?
<doanac> we don't allow two jobs to run
<asac> sure?
<asac> isnt https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/47/console
<asac> on the centralized jenkins?
<doanac> yes, but like i said, we shouldn't be requiring SSH. that's the real issue
<asac> also true
<asac> still it coudl be that we dont even see a network issue here
<asac> doanac: have you seen that we run network-setup twice?
<asac> first it succeeds
<asac> 22 KB/s (266 bytes in 0.011s)
<asac> Network setup complete
<asac> then we run it with -i
<doanac> that installs the ssh server
<asac> and it times out
<doanac> so it could be apt failing or something
<doanac> i just want to throw away this whole failure vector
<asac> do you know what is echoing this "network not ready" stuff?
<doanac> no.
<asac> ah ok
<asac> its the tools
<asac> anyone can run "nmcli -t -f devices con status" on their device connected device and paste?
<asac> wow
<asac> so my phone doesnt turn on
<asac> but i can adb shell into it
<asac> while the battery charging thing is going
<asac> anyone else ended up in such state?
<rsalveti> Saviq: failed again
<rsalveti> amazing
<rsalveti> now it was because of jenkins
<rsalveti> Caused by: java.io.IOException
<Saviq> rsalveti, that's just crap
<Saviq> jenkins this time...
<cyphermox_> bbl
<cyphermox_> still fighting bluetooth --- going to get dinner and then I'll get back on it
<shoerain> phablet-flash is a nice self-contained tool, kudos!
<annerajb> can anybody lend me a quick help to get ubuntu touch compiling everytime i run 'brunch epicmtd' i get a no rule to make target/device/samsung/epicmtd/ubuntu-boot.img
<asac> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-ip-state-after-sleep/+merge/174879
<asac> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/improve-network-bringup-console-output/+merge/174880
<asac> doanac: also have you seen the odd | tr -d '\r' :)
<asac> that feels like someone rather wanted "| head -n1" or something
<asac> cyphermox_: what does nmcli c status return?
<asac> always exactly one line?
<asac> or could it hyave more than one if you have two connnections active?
<asac> err always 0 or 1 line i meant to ask
<asac> doanac: ok cool. so maguro has now results
<asac> but some are not good and some are missing
<asac> not sure
<asac> check for default, phone app for sure
<asac> and thne probably a few others
<mbybee> Hi all
<mbybee> Got a (hopefully) quick question about developing for Ubuntu Touch
<mbybee> I installed qt per the Ubuntu Touch getting started guide, connected my Ubuntu touch mobile, set it for development, etc
<mbybee> But how on earth do I set up my little test project to run there?
<mbybee> I can't find anything under kits that allows Ubuntu Touch
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> Ubuntu touch will not boot on my Motorola Droid 4
<mbybee> I'm sure it's just a simple setting or something, just not seeing what to set it to
<zzarr> just a black screen
<asac> zzarr: how did you get the bits you installed?
<asac> (just curious... most likely won't be able to help)
<zzarr> I've installed saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip + phablet-20130412-cm_maserati.zip via safestrap 3.11
<asac> zzarr: where did you find phablet-20130412-cm_maserati.zip ? also in docs
<asac> ?
<zzarr> xda-developers / hashofcodes have it
<annerajb> any idea how to fix my build issue.
<zzarr> I've tried to build Ubuntu touch from scratch too, but failed
<ogra_> rsalveti, Saviq, just upload it to the archive and be done :P
<asac> 00:06 < rsalveti> now it was because of jenkins
<asac> 00:06 < rsalveti> Caused by: java.io.IOException
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<asac> oh didrocks is gone
<asac> wanted to post it for him
<asac> as we talked about it the other day
<ogra_> he is usually gone at 6pm
<asac> doanac: so what do you think of jenkins :-P
<ogra_> (or between 6-8 some time)
<zzarr> maybe I should try to solve the build issue
<asac> zzarr: we switched the way we produce images fundamentally... we couldn't update the porting guide yet
<asac> might be touch to figure that...
<ogra_> building for ports didnt change
<annerajb> zzarr so trunk is broken?
<asac> ogra_: but folks mentioned that the porting guide needs updated now that ocntainer flipped
<mbybee> Oh - nm, I found it. It was launching, I just couldn't find the app :)
<zzarr> could you guide me?
<ogra_> just make sure your device specific zip gets regulary rebuilt (every time a change to platform-api or hybris happens it needs to be re-rolled)
<zzarr> or is it too much problem?
<ogra_> asac, ports arent flipped yet
<asac> ogra_: is it the "we still supporet the preview image" thing that allows him to do that?
<asac> ah yeah
<asac> well, but we have zero clue if that still works, right?
<ogra_> it didnt chage
<asac> or are you still running preview images daily :)?
<asac> so we dont pull new stuff?
<asac> kk
<ogra_> no, but it didnt change
<asac> then we might want to check if the very last image worked
<zzarr> annerajb don't know
<asac> if we are sure
<asac> then yeah >)
<ogra_> well, whats important is that you have your device specific zip regulary rebuilt (preferably daily)
<ogra_> if the hybris version doesnt match the one in the armhf zip it is likely to not work
<ogra_> but that hasnt changed either :)
<asac> ogra_: i was in this odd mode... i couldnt boot device, even battery out for 20 seconds made just the "load icon" appear... but i could use adb shell etc.
<asac> now reboot fixed it
<ogra_> the unflipped armhf.zip should still work for ports that have recent HW zips
<ogra_> asac, battery and cable removed ?
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> just pulling the battery with that cable plugged in wont help
<asac> ok now that its up it seems the battery was fully discharged
<asac> maybe that was a force thing
<asac> so ... nevermind
<asac> right. but it was all gone while i went to the fridge and came back :)
<ogra_> zzarr, a build from 20130412  is very unlikely to work with a saucy userspace
<doanac> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-ip-state-after-sleep/+merge/174879 that has no changes in the branch.
<doanac> i think you pushed both changes into the 2nd MP you made
<ogra_> zzarr, try an older userspace (something from april)
<annerajb> zzarr: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/ubuntu-boot.img', needed by `/home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_epicmtd-target_files-eng.annerabj.zip'.  Stop.
<ogra_> zzarr, or ask the porter to rebuild phablet-20130412-cm_maserati.zip
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<asac> doanac: strange... well. its the first commit of the other branch :)
<asac> i repushed
<ogra_> rsalveti, i have seen that more often now, i thought that code wasnt merged yet
<zzarr> I tried to follow the guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting but I couldn't find extract-files.sh under Retrieving the proprietary...
<rsalveti> ogra_: that was in theory fixed last friday
<rsalveti> zzarr: need a bit more of your output
<zzarr> I've tried that, but I don't think hashofcodes are active
<doanac> asac: i have no authority on that branch, so you'll have to get someone else's approval for that
<asac> doanac: sure
<ogra_> rsalveti, annerajb was the one having the issue
<asac> just wanted to show
<doanac> but seems sensible
<rsalveti> zzarr: extract-files.sh is part of the device repo
<asac> doanac: if you have other wishes :)
<Hashcode> zzarr: it's been a while since we tested extract-files.sh
<rsalveti> device/<manufacturer>/<device>
<Hashcode> zzarr: feel free to use this repo for vendor files instead:
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, there was a race which we fixed last friday
<Hashcode> zzarr: actually which device?
<asac> doanac: so one thing is that if there is ever two devices connected, it would never get an IP i am sure
<ogra_> annerajb, so did you repo sync since friday ?
<ogra_> to get that fix
<zzarr> I'm not able to find it under device/motorola/maserati
<doanac> asac: why can't 2 devices connect?
<asac> doanac: but waiting for cyper to confirm if nmcli c status can have a list length > 1
<asac> doanac: well if you check how it remembers iface
<Hashcode> zzarr: yeah someone else mentioned it was missing over the weekend.  I'll have to see what happened.
<doanac> ah - 2 connections on the phone
<asac> doanac: and then how it waits for IP ...
<asac> then it would never succeed on IP
<zzarr> okey
<Hashcode> zzarr: Droid 4?
<zzarr> yes
<asac> doanac: right... like ifconfig |grep wlan0eth0
<zzarr> Droid 4 is correct
<Hashcode> use this as vendor/motorola/maserati: git@github.com:STS-Dev-Team/android_vendor_motorola_maserati.git
<asac> doanac: but wouldn't explain flakyness... at least we can see now if it fails during IP or during device bringup :)
<asac> which can be helpfull.. and get a dump of all connections
<Hashcode> and this as vendor/motorola/omap4-common: git@github.com:STS-Dev-Team/android_vendor_motorola_common.git
<doanac> yep
<Hashcode> zzarr: and let me know if that works
<zzarr> what is the exact line I should write in my terminal?
<Hashcode> sorry, you'll need to add that to a file in .repo.local_manifests
<Hashcode> er .repo/local_manifests
<Hashcode> Lemme get you a pastebin
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<Hashcode> I should say this tho
<Hashcode> the motorola omap4 builds are broken atm
<annerajb> ogra_: i did all this checkouts last night so it should have but let me run it again.
<Hashcode> rsalveti: the ubuntu first swap is now live in the builds right?
<asac> awe_: so ifconfig -a on maguro is quite busy
<asac> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879047/
<awe_> and?
<asac> awe_: any clue what all that stuff is?
<awe_> radio stuff
<Hashcode> zzarr: i need to do some catchup on the Moto's.  We can't support the Ubuntu first build style in safestrap yet. :/
<ogra_> good stuff :)
<rsalveti> Hashcode: I'm also rebasing our code to match CM 10.1.2
<asac> awe_: do you know if nmcli c status can never return more than one device?
<asac> err connection?
<rsalveti> that might help getting the remaining stuff that is needed to be more compatible with some other devices
<Hashcode> rsalveti: that will help, but I still need to patch the boot menu stuff
<rsalveti> right
<zzarr> how long before a fix do you think?
<awe_> asac, not sure what you're asking?
<asac> hmm
<Hashcode> zzarr: probably about a week.  We just got the Moto QCOM's up and running.
<Hashcode> But those are unlocked, so it was easier
<zzarr> a week :D, that's nothing
<awe_> asac, AFAIK nmcli dev will show a connection for mobile  /ril_0, and a connection for wifi ( wlan0 )
<Hashcode> Don't hate me if it doesn't happen right away :)  Might need a new version of Safestrap to make it work.
<asac> awe_: can 'nmcli -t -f devices c status | wc -l' ever be > 1 ?
<asac> awe_: yeah... this code uses "con" and not "dev"
<zzarr> do you think I'll be able to run a full ubuntu desktop on my lapdock?
<Hashcode> zzarr: not until we finish the HDMI fixes.
<asac> awe_: so i assume it could be that it goes and has two connections with status?
<asac> awe_: do you have a device that is connected to 3g and wifi at hand?
<asac> what do you get?
<asac> nmcli -t -f devices c status
<ogra_> asac, what do you want to achieve ?
<awe_> asac, no..booting it now
 * awe_ was busily writing code & unit tests
<zzarr> where will I be able to find the fix? (once it's done)
<asac> ogra_: well, we have a central script in our infrastructure that uses something that would fail to detect that network is up
<asac> if there was ever more than one line coming back
<asac> e.g. one entry for wlan0 and one for ril0
<Hashcode> zzarr: oh you'll see it fixed in CM
<Hashcode> first
<Hashcode> zzarr: and I can't gaurantee it'll work via lapdock
<ogra_> asac, route -n|grep ^0 ... then split off the last item
<zzarr> okey
<Hashcode> zzarr: the idea was to support the native HDMI output tho
<awe_> asac, for what purpose, is this a test suite?
<asac> no
<asac> what is done is:
<asac> iface=`nmcli -t -f devices c status`
<zzarr> so HDMI don't work in cm?
<asac> to get the iface
<asac> and then
<awe_> asac, for what purpose???
<asac> to figure whether a device has a connection :()
 * ogra_ is wonderig that too 
<Hashcode> zzarr: that's right.  We're still demangling the HDMI driver in the kernel from Motorola's code.
<asac> awe_: whether its online
<asac> thats in phablet-network-setup :)
<ogra_> asac, so just sheck if it has a route
<awe_> ah... OK
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-ip-state-after-sleep
<ogra_> instead of all that nmcli stuff
<asac> err
<asac> lp is broken
<awe_> phablet-network-setup should go away as soon as we get working indicators
<awe_> cough, hack...
<zzarr> do you think it's possible for you to notify me when it's fixed?
<asac> awe_: do you see the code? struggling to use bzr on lp :)
<asac> awe_: so i feel that code mighyt fail miserably to figure that there is an IP :)
<Hashcode> zzarr: I really can't make "notification" lists :/  I have too many different devices for that. :(
<asac> if it runs into ril0 and wlan0 up
<asac> awe_: can you confirm?
<asac> look at the tr -d '\r'
<asac> whats that? crack?
<Hashcode> zzarr: I'd watch the CM 10.1 build threads and you'll see the shouts of joy once we fix HDMI
<zzarr> yes
<Hashcode> zzarr: are you running a custom ROM
<Hashcode> zzarr: ?
<ogra_> asac, ask the author ?
<aloisiojr> hi all, after the flipped image, how can i use setprop/getprop inside the android-chroot?
<zzarr> the stock rom with custom apps
<annerajb> ogra_: i ran it. it didnt work.
<ogra_> aloisiojr, you can use it from ubuntu, not in the chroot
<annerajb> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/ubuntu-boot.img', needed by `/home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_epicmtd-target_files-eng.annerabj.zip'.  Stop.
<zzarr> I live in Sweden and there for have a version with fixed GSM
<asac> ogra_: well, i just wanted the answer if nmcli c status can give me more than one result :) but guess only cypher knows it
<rsalveti> annerajb: after repo sync?
<annerajb> ogra_: yup
<Hashcode> zzarr: yeah the CM build doesn't support GSM very well on the Droid 4.
<rsalveti> annerajb: if so, mind pasting your entire log?
<awe_> asac, to answer your question posed above, yes the count can be greater than 1
<asac> awe_: how about just using:
<annerajb> rsalveti: how can i do a make clean with brunch?
<asac> awe_: nm-tool | grep State:.*connected.*global
<asac> :)
<asac> is there a shorthand to nm-tool to just output the status?
<ogra_> asac, well, i wouldnt use all that toplevel stuff anyway in scripts
<rsalveti> annerajb: I usually just call 'make clean'
<asac> ogra_: well. thats you :)
<ogra_> there are more elegant ways :)
<rsalveti> it removes the stuff from out/
<aloisiojr> ogra_: i see, is there any way to run a native android app making use of the properties?
<awe_> how 'bout getting rid of the tool, and making indicator work
<asac> ogra_: elegant is a matter of taste :)
<awe_> ;D
<annerajb> rsalveti:i do too thought wasnt sure since i thought brunch was some sort of replacement to make
<rsalveti> asac: "as always; this code is there for inspiration and haven't tested it."
<asac> awe_: well. we need to check if device is online during provisioning in lab
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> so that doesnt help
<rsalveti> who do you want to inspire?
<aloisiojr> i noticed that set the properties outside the android chroot does not make any effect inside it
<asac> rsalveti: because i didnt have a working device at all
<asac> until i solved it :)
<rsalveti> annerajb: it calls make later on
<asac> i think it should be made better this way
<asac> but i have no idea how to effectively work :) ... i guess thats what i mean
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: should make
<ogra_> aloisiojr, how do you know ?
<annerajb> rsalveti: running it again while saving the output
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: they are sharing the same property system
<rsalveti> which is the android init
<zzarr> okey, but people are working on a solution, I havn't seen any activity for a while and thought maybe my phone wasn't "interesting" any more
<rsalveti> so if you run 'sudo setprop foobar barfoo', you'll see that var inside android as well
<ogra_> aloisiojr, note that android-chroot doesnt get you into the running environment, it only chroots into the container
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: fact 1: getprop <no params> returns nothing
<zzarr> sorry for poor english, it's not native
<rsalveti> right, might be the issue with android-chroot
<aloisiojr> ogra_: i know
<rsalveti> I'd recommend you setting up adb to start inside the android container
<rsalveti> and then use it from there
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, its an issue with lxc shielding the container
<rsalveti> either via usb or tcp
<ogra_> we dont really have a way to enter it
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: do you have wifi working in there?
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: fact 2: the property I've set is not making any effect
<ogra_> right, switching adb over is one of the options
<rsalveti> if so, it's easier to use adb over usb, running it inside android
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: no, it's not working
<Hashcode> zzarr: you're doing just fine w/ English.  I've heard much worse from native speakers.
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: weird question :P
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: inside the device :P
<Hashcode> zzarr: Mainly, it's my dev time that's been limited lately.  Too many devices.
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: yes, i understood that, no, the wifi inside the device is not working
<ogra_> Hashcode, send some over ... if that frees up your time i'll happily take some new devices
<zzarr> I would realy like to help, so once HDMI is fixed and saftstrap can install ubuntu I'll install and tell what I think of it
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: right, then you can still use adb over tcp, let me get you the commands
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: nice
<Hashcode> ogra_ Lol, I hope you can take over about 10.
<asac> so the jenkins bot was attached to my merge request
<Hashcode> That would leave me a nice 4-5 to support.
<asac> does that mean someone looked at it and tries it now?
<Hashcode> zzarr: I'd also look around, I had heard it was possible to get GSM working on CM10.1 but I don't use it on a GSM network so I can't confirm.
<ogra_> asac, yeah, a virtual butler ...
<asac> ogra_: how does it decide that i am a trustworthy contributor?
<ogra_> asac, PS Jenkins is just running automatically ... has no humans attached
<zzarr> hashcode, is there any thing I can do?
<zzarr> (to help)
<Hashcode> zzarr: not really :/
<ogra_> it just checks if you i.e. have a commit message set and if it can be built
<asac> i got booted from all ubuntu teams recently, so i would define myself as a not trustworthy guy by the powers of policy :)
<Hashcode> thanks tho
 * asac grumbles
<asac> ok
<ogra_> asac, iirc the canonical team has some specialities
<asac> ok
<ogra_> and that one you cant leave :)
<ogra_> (unless you resign)
<asac> is there no button? :)
 * asac needs to try for the sake of checking our infrastructure
<ogra_> it is fully moderated
<asac> so even leaving i can't without approval?
<asac> that would be odd
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879086/
<asac> ogra_: i have a "leave the teawm" button :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, i never had the urge to try :)
<asac> i guess thats the way you express if you cant to quit
<asac> guess if i quit i will use that way :)
<asac> no mail, nothing
<asac> just leave team
<zzarr> May I wounder what's the problem with the HDMI driver? (is it impossible to use the stock one?)
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: but if getprop, when running from the ubuntu side, is not working properly, then you might be missing some changes in android
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_system_core.git;a=commit;h=b721b9ca28de2f69810cd98ff676c4265cc39a49
<rsalveti> the communication goes all via /dev/socket/property_service (which is a socket created by the android init service)
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: getprop is working from the ubuntu side
<ogra_> well, setprop should too :)
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: and setprop?
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# setprop foo bar
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# getprop foo
<rsalveti> bar
<ogra_> unless you dont have the right permissions for the socket
<rsalveti> right
<aloisiojr> ogra_: rsalveti: both are working
<rsalveti> cool
<aloisiojr> only from the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> then you should be able to follow what is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879086/
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: i'll try
 * rsalveti bbl
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: let me know if it didn't work
<rsalveti> time for some dinner
<ogra_> heh, dinner
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: so, I won't tell you anything, it did work :P
 * rsalveti kicks ogra_ 
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> better kick unity8
<rsalveti> late for you already
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> nah, early again :)
<rsalveti> yeah, that's hopeless
<ogra_> 1am here
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: great
<ogra_> not later than for asac
<rsalveti> but asac is still in the wrong timezone
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: ogra_: tks
 * ogra_ is always in a mid atlantic TZ ... 
<zzarr> hashcode, when the fix is out, will you upload a new  phablet-yyyymmdd-cm_maserati.zip?
<annerajb> ogra_: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM warning: /bin/bash: line 1:  5898 Killed                  javac -J-Xmx512M -target 1.5 -Xmaxerrs 9999999 -encoding UTF-8 -extdirs ""
<annerajb> ogra_: java vm out of memory?
<asac> rsalveti: no i am here :)
<asac> in EU
<asac> not saying my body is though :)
<asac> but its 1:30
<ogra_> annerajb, what do you do with java ?
<annerajb> ogra_: me nothing make this: host Java: bouncycastle-host (/home/annerabj/android/out/host/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/bouncycastle-host_intermediates/classes)
<ogra_> annerajb, i think you dont want that ... sergiusens and rsalveti are better at this though :)
<annerajb> rsalveti: sergiusens any idea why this is building when i run make?
<ogra_> afaik java is only used to sign the zip at the very end of the build .... if there are other java invocations they are most likely wrong
<ogra_> (i.e. you should disable building this bit)
<sergiusens> ogra_: not used to sign the zip anymore, I removed that part
<ogra_> ah, so we dont need it at all
<ogra_> so it is *definitely* wrong then :)
<sergiusens> annerajb: what requires bouncycastle?
<sergiusens> might be something device specific
<annerajb> ogra_: then why it's on my make? i did repo sync like and hour ago
<ogra_> annerajb, and what arte you building for ?
<ogra_> *are
<annerajb> epicmtd device.
<sergiusens> annerajb: run mka showcommands
<ogra_> annerajb, if you are porting for a device it pulled that stuff in from your device repo ... thats the actual porting work you have to do :)
<ogra_> drop that bit from your devices build setup
<annerajb> ogra_: that makes sense.
<sergiusens> annerajb: do you have the device repo at hand?
 * sergiusens is cooking right now and warns people to expect delays
<mterry> rsalveti, in your mir branch of session-manager-touch, I think maybe you forgot to bzr add the lxc override files?
<annerajb> sergiusens: no idea where is that file? .repo/manifest.xml?
<sergiusens> annerajb: first run 'mka showcommands' it will give you a better idea of why it fails
<annerajb> sergiusens: it failed again let me get the output.
<ogra_> mterry, lxc override files should come from lxc-android-config (unless there is something strange with the Mir branch)
<mterry> ogra_, ::shrug:: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/with-mir/view/head:/debian/ubuntu-touch-session.install
<ogra_> mterry, oh, weird
 * ogra_ wonders why thats needed
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<asac> last for now: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool/+merge/174893
<ogra_> it isnt upstart job overrides ... it is in-container-overrides
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> mterry, ignore me :)
<asac> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool/+merge/174893
<asac> not sure if you are the reviwer/owner of this stuff
<asac> note it includes two other commits in separate merges
<asac> err wait
<asac> that was dump :)
<popey> ogra_: should phablet-flash grab a new file today?
<popey> ogra_: sorry, just got in
<asac> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool/+merge/174894
<asac> that one is the better one
<ogra_> popey, there is one in pending, but it has the wlan issue still
<asac> ogra_: the new image doesnt fix it?
<popey> hmm, phablet-flash isn't finding it
<ogra_> asac, unity8 doesnt build
<ogra_> popey, well, there is 15.2
<ogra_> it should find it
<asac> ogra_: so you said we still dont have a build with the wifi fixed?
<asac> say
<ogra_> yes
<popey> Download directory set to /home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130714
<asac> ogra_: and the reason is again that unity8 in ppa failed?
<asac> after we uploaded the wifi fix?
<popey> thats me running phablet-flash -d mako
<asac> or was the wifi fix the stuff that triggerted build failure?
<ogra_> asac, Saviq and rsalveti were working on it ...  but the first attempt the compiler fell over for unknown reasons, the second attempt jenkins  had a java error
<ogra_> dunno if they tried a third time yet
<asac> so the fixed by unity8 mp?
<popey>   Installed: 0.15+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> we wait for a 20130715
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ ls -l /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/|grep pending
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 cdimage cdimage   10 Jul 15 17:44 pending -> 20130715.2
<ogra_> popey, ^^^
<ogra_> must be phablet-flash
<popey> dont understand why it's not grabbing pending
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me check
 * popey pokes sergiusens 
<sergiusens> should of been fixed
<ogra_> ah, just a lazy popey then :)
<ogra_> upgrade !
<ogra_> :)
<popey> wat
<popey> 00:52:08 < popey>   Installed: 0.15+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> popey: do you want pending or current? current works fine here
<ogra_> (/me was kidding)
<ogra_> sergiusens, pending
<asac> ogra_: so that kind of sucks, right?
<sergiusens> popey: Saving to: ‘/home/sergiusens/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130715.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip’
<ogra_> and that used to work ...
<sergiusens> still works
<asac> e.g. that unity8 is always failing
<ogra_> asac, well, i slowly get used to it :P
<asac> this ppa has like 26/2
<asac> fail/success ratio
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<popey> sergiusens: what command you running?
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey I'm guessing proxy
<asac> it never works :/
<sergiusens> popey: phablet-flash -D -d maguro --pending
<asac> wth
<asac> i hope this ppa gest wiped and re-setup regularly :)
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> asac: the next ppa will most likely never dissappear
<sergiusens> unless theres a big push for it
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it would help if things in it could actually build :)
<asac> right
<asac> that was my point
<sergiusens> popey: let me plug my device
<ogra_> asac, honestly i think that were rather builder issues than PPA related
<sergiusens> when we were opening up we had to use daily release for some reason
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, the builders are very sensitive
<ogra_> it would have failed in daily too ...
<asac> is daily release devirtualized?
<asac> or why is that better?
<ogra_> the compiler fell over first ... then jenkins had a java error
 * ogra_ doesnt know if it is virtualized or not ... but the erros are more in the infra. around than in the PPA itself
<asac> ogra_: i dont even see the build failure
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-16
<asac> in which ppa is that done?
<sergiusens> ogra_: asac the ppas we use are all real
<asac> ok
<asac> so now i wonder where the jenkins uploads go to
<asac> or how that things tests builds
<asac> (if not in a ppa)
<sergiusens> asac: jenkins has pandas hooked up to it
<asac> ok. how can i find the right job
<asac> for a build attempt?
 * popey stabs poxy proxies
<ogra_> <rsalveti> Saviq: lol, seems to be almost impossible to land a mr against unity8
<ogra_> <rsalveti> /usr/include/c++/4.8/type_traits:98: confused by earlier errors, bailing out
<ogra_> <rsalveti> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<asac> ogra_: sure, but where is it?
<asac> where can i see this in the infra
<ogra_> dunno
<asac> or was that a local result?
<ogra_> nope
<sergiusens> asac: if it's a merge, jenkins votes upon the merge with links to the logs
<ogra_> it usually sends you a mail with the log link if a build fails
<asac> ogra_: so seems there are manual uploads
<sergiusens> asac: if it's daily release, it's a manual check
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk
<asac> the last commit
<asac> merges such an upload
<asac> i dont see any merge request though
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/unity/unity8-mir
<asac> guess that must be it?
<sergiusens> asac: the daily release ones don't have an easy way to check upon but manually looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-network-page/+merge/174828
<ogra_> thats the related merge
<asac> ok so they crewated a new project calle unity8
<asac> tricky
<asac> would have thought it would be in unity :)
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding/87/console
<ogra_> thats whats linked from there
<Saviq> asac, it was in lp:unity/8.0, but it's unmanageable in LP to keep two different codebases under the same project
<ogra_> Caused by: java.io.IOException
<Saviq> yeah, as usual, when stuff's important, everything fails on jenkins
<asac> Saviq: can one just request a new review by the bot to get him rekick a job?
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> asac, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/88/console
<Saviq> asac, it's already running
<asac> ah
<asac> but is that the approach?
<asac> i dont have s-jenkins mapped
<Saviq> asac, you just re-approve
<asac> what ip is that?
<asac> 97?
<Saviq> 10.97.2.10
<asac> or 98?
<sergiusens> asac: 10.97.2.10
<asac> oh
<asac> a new :)
<asac> i had two other
<ogra_> you probably had the ones without java failures :)
<ogra_> this one has them builtin it seems
 * ogra_ heads bedwards
<asac> Saviq: ok so re-request and then approve triggesr jenkins to come back
<asac> sounds good
<asac> ogra_: n8
<popey> ogra_: 15.2 still doesn't do wifi
<asac> check the dashboard tomorrow :)
<asac> lol
<popey> you of course knew this and I am late to the party
<ogra_> popey, did you read what i wrote above ? :)
<popey> no ☻
<popey> go to bed ☻
 * popey hugs ogra_ 
<ogra_> <ogra_> popey, there is one in pending, but it has the wlan issue still
<ogra_> :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey gets the bed warm for ogra_ 
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> susie wont like that
<ogra_> hmm, or perhaps she would ...
<popey> haha
<ogra_> who knows
<popey> n
<popey> n
 * ogra_ &
<asac> yeah so we have different jenkins versions it seems... the one we hit hear seems to be 1.424.6 while 10.97.0.1:8080 is already rocking the 1.480.3
<sergiusens> popey: so what was the issue with phablet-flash?
<sergiusens> asac: well I know of no reason why the former wasn't upgraded
<asac> let me guess
<asac> a) we have custom developed plugins that need to be ported
<matv1> I am confused about the desktop 'image' that was once pitched as Ubuntu for android and is now being offered on the OEM and Operator page of the Ubuntu phone. . Is it ever going to be part of a 'regular' phone distro? is it to be concidered proprietary?
<asac> b) we rely on plugins that are not avialable for the new one
<asac> c) we found other issues
<asac> d) we veoted and upgrade and never looked back :)
<asac> sergiusens: ?
<asac> e)?
<sergiusens> asac: might be the denial to shutdown at the time the .1 server was upgraded
<sergiusens> asac: I know there's planned downtime at the end of July
<sergiusens> so d?
<asac> yes
<matv1> anyone ?
<asac> matv1: which image is that?
<sergiusens> matv1: Ubuntu for Android is not really the topic of discussion here, but in essence it is operator driven, I don't think you will find it on cdimage if that's what you were looking for
<mterry> robert_ancell, how do I enable mir/unity mode in lightdm?
<matv1> I know. But isnt the docked-device that runs as full desktop that is now offered to OEMS the same thing as the old Ub for Android
<matv1> I mean halfway down  this page
<matv1> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems
<asac> matv1: well, the elements would still look look roughly the same if you refer to http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/503/u/img/devices/converged-device-440x267.jpg
<sergiusens> matv1: there is no Android as you know it in Ubuntu Touch
<sergiusens> the target is pure Ubuntu convergence
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you have a way to check if the builders can reach http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/click_packages/ ?
<sergiusens> the image builders that is
<sergiusens> if they are different
<matv1> yea but I am guessing the way to lauch the desktop is some kind of virtualization
<asac> not with ubuntu touch
<asac> dont know exactly how ubuntu android offering does that
<asac> but the experience looks pretty much the same when docked as both solutions offer a full ubuntu desktop goodness
<asac> for users
<matv1> I see. So in touch, you are actually using the phone OS itself?
<asac> matv1: not sure what that tries to say
<matv1> as oposed to the android solution where I am sure virtualization was involved
<asac> i have no clue about that as i said :)
<asac> ubuntu phone that we work on here doesnt use virtualization afaics :)
<matv1> okay
<asac> not saying that we will never use some or all the convepts of virtualization in some form to achieve something of course :), but the kernel boots and we start stuff pretty much "normally" here
<popey> sergiusens: not sure, got it flashed in the end
<asac> Saviq: doesnt look so good
<asac>  #88 that is
<asac> armhf buld fell over
<asac> maybe panda-1 is down?
<asac> can you force on a different executioner?
<asac> do you have any rights?
<Saviq> asac, no, I don't
<Saviq> fginther, help
<asac> i really think that device might be busted
<asac> failed abunch of stuff in a row
<Saviq> yeah
<asac> everything fails a bunch of stuff...
<asac> http://s-jenkins:8080/computer/ps-panda-4/builds
<asac> do you guys ever succeed any build?
<Saviq> asac, not tonight it seems...
<asac> ps-panda-5 seems to be an option
<asac> it succeeded builds during the last 3 hours
<asac>  ps-panda-7
<asac> is also strong
<asac> very strong :)
<asac> Successunity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding #85
<asac> even succeeded to do that 4h 5min
<asac> Saviq: is fginther the rigth guy?
<Saviq> asac, yeah, he's on dinner, though
<asac> only option?
<sergiusens> asac: this MR has no code https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-ip-state-after-sleep/+merge/174889 ... going to check if it's just a launchpad issue
<Saviq> asac, should be back after, and no, we can harass someone else in #ps-qa on i.c.c
<Saviq> even though they've bounced me towards fginther for now
<sergiusens> asac: Saviq I have access
<asac> thomi: veebers: do you know about the s-jenkins?
<asac> can you help us direct a job to a certain panda?
<Saviq> sergiusens, ps-panda-1 needs to go away http://s-jenkins:8080/computer/ps-panda-1/builds
<thomi> asac: yes, Saviq was just asking us that
<asac> cool
<asac> so i am only in #qa
<asac> and #ubuntu-quality
<asac> can we shut down #ps-qa :)
<asac> i really have enough lists
<asac> err channels
<sergiusens> the group doesn't exist anymore
<thomi> sergiusens: ummm... excuse me?
<asac> sergiusens: is there a way you can reboot panda's ?
<thomi> sergiusens: we still exist :)
<sergiusens> thomi: Product Strategy doesn't exist anymore
<asac> well, the name might be under discussion
<mterry> robert_ancell, poke
<thomi> we still call outselves PSQA, I guess the name stuck :)
<asac> the folks are certainly there and just operate in a meaningful vacuum :)
<asac> thomi: so what can we do about all those pandas?
<asac> can we do a complete PDU pipeclean reboot of everything and reflash :)? or just turn off and have someone tomorrow check?
<thomi> asac: sergiusens can help you now, or fginter can help you when he gets back after dinner
<sergiusens> thomi: asac Saviq I marked panda-1 as offline, no builds should go there
<annerajb> sergiusens: http://pastebin.com/y9XWCZ7C
<asac> sergiusens: panda-4 is also bogus
<asac>  at least risky :)
<thomi> asac: if it's something that requires physical intervention you can contact rfowler or retoaded, or file an RT
<asac> sergiusens: can we somehow route a job to an explict board?
<annerajb> sergiusens: i assume that's device specific stuff that should be removed?
<asac> i would really like to run this exactly on panda-7
<bjv> Is there a changelog available for the new flipped daily builds?
<sergiusens> asac: if I shut that one down we will have only one panda
<asac> sergiusens: but you cant bring them back then, do you?
<sergiusens> asac: do you know what's up with the calxeda servers?
<sergiusens> asac: yes I can
<asac> coming, but not avaialble :)
<asac> so not an option today
<asac> sergiusens: can you really pipeclean some
<asac> ?
<asac> like reflashing from scratch, checking whats up with them?
<asac> (just wondering)
<asac> how sure? if you are sure you can bring panda-4 back you could disable it
<bjv> cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ no longer contains saucy-preinstalled.changelog   & ubuntu_stamp like cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview did
<asac> start the unity8
<asac> so it goes to 7 and then bring it back
<sergiusens> asac: I already disabled panda-4
<asac> :)
<asac> panda-5 is still there, no?
<asac> 5 and 7
<bjv> Q: is that because apt-get dist-upgrade is now able to update all system components, to include kernel and lxc android adaptations, etc. ?
<sergiusens> asac: but if you want it to run on panda-7 I have an easier solution
<bjv> because https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades still states that some parts cannto be updated
<sergiusens> asac: I just restricted unity8 to panda-7
<asac> cool
<asac> when will it start?
<asac> what is your guess>
<sergiusens> asac: well bamf is currently building on it now, I can retrigger the land
<sergiusens> asac: do you have the MR handy?
<sergiusens> this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-network-page/+merge/174828
<asac> i think it was about http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/88/console
<asac> i think thats the one
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-network-page/+merge/174828
<asac> that one refers to 88
<asac> so i guess thats correct
<sergiusens> asac: so now you have it waiting on panda-7 http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding/
<Saviq> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> asac: I would just fasttrack this to be honest unless you want to continue with this experiment
<asac> hmm it says "all are offline"
<asac> hope its normal
<sergiusens> asac: there's only one
<cyphermox_> let's have those restarted or something
<sergiusens> asac: :-/ I got the label wrong, fixing..
<asac> sergiusens: whats fasttracking?
<asac> upload straight to archive?
<cyphermox_> asac: sergiusens: unity8 fix-network-page should get landing soonish
<sergiusens> asac: this is my gripe with upstream merger, ci builds and runs tests and votes. When you Happrove, you have to run the same thing again. I would argue to only do that if there were merges in between
<sergiusens> asac: fasttracking would be to skip the full package build and tests (which already ran) and have the rest of the process complete
<asac> sergiusens: after approve it goes to ppa first
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. after build approving?
<sergiusens> asac: nope
<sergiusens> asac: that's daily release... want to set somethig up for tomorrow? I'll walk you through everything
<asac> so fasttracking means: upload to the ppa the image picks up without testing build?
<asac> sergiusens: well. do whatever it needs us to do to get a new image :)
<annerajb> sergiusens: i think all my issue went away by running make multiple times. now it's complaining about missing blobs (but i cant get adb to work on virtual box and windows)
<asac> what i tried to understand is what you plan to do ... just upload to archive (e.g. through an untested jenkisns job for instance)
<sergiusens> asac command acknoledged
<asac> sergiusens: so thats what we usually do then?
<asac> bypass the build tests?
<asac> (if it doesnt go ahead in infrastructure)
<sergiusens> asac: it's not the tests that fail, it's the package build
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: it's landed
<sergiusens> asac: I'm still completing my thoughts from over the weekend for that process document
<asac> no thats fine... just try to understand the fasttracking operation :)
<sergiusens> asac: skip builds and tests
<asac> ight
<asac> and then commit to archive
<asac> etc.
<bjv> sergiusens: is a changelog available for daily builds?
<sergiusens> asac: fairly confident of it since it already ran once and worked
<asac> right
<bjv> sergiusens: cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/ is no longer being updated
<robert_ancell> mterry, yo
<asac> sergiusens: do you know if it goes through proposed testing this way?
<sergiusens> bjv: there isn't really much work going in there, what do you need?
<sergiusens> asac: after this, the daily build process comes up and picks up on all the trunks that have updates and runs tests again pushes to ppa:ubuntu-unity/next the build in that ppa is what goes into proposed
<mterry> robert_ancell, hihi.  Just playing with lightdm and my greeter branch on my nexus4.  How do I get lightdm to not want to spawn X?
<asac> right so now it goes to ppa
<asac> gest build
<asac> gets tested
<asac> and then pushed to archive through poropsed
<asac> gotcha
<asac> thanks
<sergiusens> annerajb: I'm not a Windows person, but you could install adb on Windows
<robert_ancell> mterry, not spawn X at all?
<sergiusens> asac: in a nutshell, yes
<annerajb> well not sure if extract-files.sh will run but ill give it a shot thanks
<mterry> robert_ancell, well...   work with mir on my nexus4 at least.  If it's xmir, that's fine.  But the lightdm.log file said it couldn't find the X executable
<robert_ancell> mterry, i.e. run a native Mir greeter and not through XMir?
<asac> sergiusens: do you know if most packages we do in daily-release us cmake or automake ... or somewhat balanced?
<asac> use
<sergiusens> asac: cmake for almost everything we did for ubuntu touch
<sergiusens> asac: it's our prefered tech
<bjv> sergiusens: I noticed that. I was wondering what the difference was between cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ and pending/
<sergiusens> bjv: that's not ubuntu-touch-preview though, this is the _flipped_image
<sergiusens> bjv: pending may break bad, current may break but not bad
<bjv> sergiusens: so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130714/ is the same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130712/ ?
<bjv> only flipped?
<sergiusens> bjv: no
<bjv> because there is no ubuntu_stamp in  20130714/
<bjv> oh
<sergiusens> bjv: ubuntu-touch-preview is unflipped, ubuntu-touch is flipped
<bjv> sergiusens: i cannot find a changelog on the web for the flipped, ubuntu-touch though
<sergiusens> asac: I don't recall where it was documented, but tvoss was one of the authors of it
<bjv> or list of packages/versions
<sergiusens> bjv: there isn't any
<sergiusens> bjv: ubuntu-touch uses pure cdimage build scripts whilst ubuntu-touch-preview was an artifact copy of what we built on jenkins
<Saviq> sergiusens, aborted? did you push manually?
<sergiusens> Saviq: not manually
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, fast-tracked, k
<sergiusens> Saviq: yup
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> Saviq: as I said, no reason to run build+tests all over again if the CI one worked... IMO at least
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, and especially when we can see what was really failing
<Saviq> sergiusens, q, now, will daily release pick it up still? curfew passed over an hour ago?
<bjv> sergiusens: ah, I see
<Saviq> anyway... I'm gonna go sleep now...
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks again
<bjv> sergiusens: can .manifest files not be produced with the cdimage scripts for Touch?
<asac> is there a way we can easily produce a kernel/build/whatever that we can start with 256m, 512, 1024m etc.?
<asac> like a "maguro-265m edition" build :)
<asac> guess 512m would be more interesting for now
<annerajb> wonder if extract-files.sh can be made to work thru adb over TCP/IP
<iBelieve> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> mhall119, concerning merge requests for the File Manager app, will I have the other 2 devs still review my merge requests? That's what the Touch Developer docs seem to say, but I haven't seen either of the other 2 doing that, so I'm a little confused.
<sergiusens> Saviq: regarding the question, cyphermox_ can still manually trigger
<mhall119> iBelieve: it's best practice to get somebody else to review every MP
<iBelieve> mhall119, that's what I thought, but I was just checking. Thanks!
<mhall119> no problem
<mterry> robert_ancell, heyo!  I timed out earlier, if you responded to me
<robert_ancell> mterry, I said: "i.e. run a native Mir greeter and not through XMir?"
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah, ideally.  I have the mir branch of unity and it can work.  I just want lightdm to spawn my greeter, but it complains about X not being available
<robert_ancell> mterry, right, lightdm doesn't support native mir greeters/sessions yet. I am currently working on that
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh OK.  But it supports Xmir, eh?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes
<dejello> Hello
<annerajb> hmm did somebody changed anything? 3 hours ago the envsetup.sh worked fine now i get this dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./libhybris_0.1.0+git20130606+c5d897a-0ubuntu10.dsc
<fginther> Saviq, ping
<annerajb> i think i got it fixed brunch has to be run once before make to setup some files like the kconfig
<fginther> Saviq, ps-panda-1 has been taken offline
<sergiusens> fginther: I forced unity8 to build only with ps-panda-7
<sergiusens> fginther: although it is a hot fix
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<fginther> sergiusens, does it build under qemu?
<sergiusens> fginther: I don't think so, the unit tests would fail
<fginther> sergiusens, :-(
<sergiusens> fginther: it was one of the first reasons we needed real hardware ;-)
<fginther> sergiusens, I fear we may be short on arm builders starting tomorrow morning
<annerajb> what hardware you guys are using to compile?
<fginther> panda boards
<annerajb> http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=5375897#!tab=features
<Cruellyricist> Hey all.
<fginther> annerajb, yeah, I
<fginther> I'll take a few of those :-)
<annerajb> fginther: i work for hp they are awesome.. * i r biased lol*
<Cruellyricist> I just jumped in the IRC for a quick question that i can't seem to find an answer to...
<fginther> annerajb, HP demoed one at UDS in copenhagen. it was a nice looking box, despite the jet engine sound
<Cruellyricist> Will Ubuntu touch only support the ARM architecture? Or will i be able to load it on just about any tablet or slate?
<sergiusens> Cruellyricist: we are only focusing on arm these days, but only because we are basing out of cyanogenmod. So if it runs on CM, it will run easily
<annerajb> fginther: i havent seen a fully loaded one yet but i bet is loud lol
<sergiusens> a port to a different device is not out of the question, but you just need to do more work
<Cruellyricist> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4456#kf this is specifically why i asked... I would LOVE to load Ubuntu touch on this baby when it sees its first full release.
<Cruellyricist> It seems so right for it... Then again I'd also load it on the Microsoft Surface too...
<Cruellyricist> Anyone, feedback?
<annerajb> yay Running:  mkyaffs2image -f -c 4096 -s 128 /home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/data /home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/userdata.img annerabj@annerabj-VirtualBox:~/android$
<rsalveti> asac: that's simple, you just need to limit the memory via kernel argument
<rsalveti> amazing, unity8 just got published
<thomi> anyone seen Saviq?
<anasp> how i can install ubuntu phone to alcatel onetouch idol ultra
<Noskcaj> anasp, port it
<anasp> noskcaj  can you gave a little introduction
<dholbach> good morning
<anasp> morning
<Noskcaj> anasp, the info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<asac> rsalveti: would it work? e.g. without graphcs driver gonig crazy?
<asac> ogra_: hi
<asac> did folks get the stuff through yesterday still?
<asac> i dropped out at 4am (like 5 hours ago :))
<ogra_> dunno, i went to bed before
 * ogra_ gets some coffee to wake up
<asac> ogra_: hehe... ok thought you aklready checked
<asac> didrocks: do you know if unity8 made it through this morning?
<didrocks> asac: I think it did, as he was luckily not building on ppc
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/+sourcepub/3365714/+listing-archive-extra
<asac> i think thats it
<didrocks> (the rest is blocked on the ppc build)
<didrocks> asac: right, that's the one
<asac> that one has powerpc
<asac> pending
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it will build-dep forever
<didrocks> we don't have qtdeclarative building on ppc because of v8
<asac> can you check if it made it into the archive?
<asac> we need a new image
<asac> still
<didrocks> asac: which archive?
<asac> saucy
<asac> real thing
<didrocks> asac: hum, I see no decision on the ML for the archive yet
<didrocks> s/ML/emails/
<asac> err
<asac> whatever place
<asac> we currently use to get it on image
<didrocks> asac: "next", it's where you set it
<asac> ic
<didrocks> so you have it
<asac> ogra_: kick off image builder if the last one failed then
<asac> didrocks: do you know how to kick off image build?
<didrocks> asac: we have daily-build ppa as a staging env (where it's testing) -> daily-build-next
<didrocks> ooopsss
<didrocks> sorry:
<didrocks> daily-build ppa -> distro
<didrocks> daily-build-next ppa -> next ppa
<asac> right ... yeah i remember
<asac> didnt sleep much :)
<asac> so have to wake up too
<didrocks> I read that! :)
<didrocks> asac: on image build -> unfortunately, not
<asac> ic
<asac> kk
<didrocks> asac: you just get close to the first coffee machine you cross :)
<asac> lol
<asac> yeah... i have coffee now
<asac> goes up from now on i am sure :)
<asac> bah ... it tastes pretty bad :)
<didrocks> asac: well… it's your coffee, so are you to blame? :p
<seb128> bah, I remember the time where asac was claiming that sleep is for the weaks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: he's getting old…
<seb128> yeah
<ogra_> asac, the scheduled build starts in 20 min ... relax :)
<seb128> oh, and good morning german friends ;-)
<seb128> and didrocks
<ogra_> moin moin :)
<didrocks> hey again seb128!
<seb128> so reading the backlog, it's "stay away from the current image"?
<ogra_> seb128, wait 1.5h for the new one, or make sure to immediately upgrade unity8 after install
<seb128> ok
<ogra_> (or just use phablet-network-setup to configure your wlan
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> the network indicator is broken ...
<ogra_> s/is/was/
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> heh ...
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-network-page/+merge/174828
<ogra_> so it took only 7 jenkins retries and 14h to get  that 2 line fix in :P
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, and it was fast-tracked in the end
<asac> seb128: i am awake :) ... so good morning
<ogra_> Saviq, LOL !
<Saviq> ogra_, it was a HW failure
<seb128> asac, good morning ;-)
<ogra_> goota love our infrastructure
<Saviq> ogra_, some of the pandas were acting up
<ogra_> we shouldnt use them anymore
<asac> we have someting != pandas ?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, we have calxeda machines since over a year
<asac> was told they dont work :)
<asac> actually the work since a few days
<ogra_> dunno how many nodes, but i think a magnitude more than we have pandas in the DC
<asac> but still need to be brought up
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> and wont be enough to also have them for daily bot i think
<asac> (but i only think)
<ogra_> i coulld copy/paste you that very same sentence from several IRC logs over the last year
<asac> that they worked?
 * ogra_ heard that to often to belive in it until he sees the first package build coming out of one
<ogra_> asac, that they dont work, but just have been brougt up and will be available soon
<asac> we were now told that they worked, survived stress tests etc.
<ogra_> if i hear it i always have to think of vinyl ... and scratches ....
<asac> lool: i think i am in now... feel free to pop in when you are ready
<ogra_> .oO( ah ... the needle jumped back 3 months again)
<asac> slangasek: how does the calxeda box look like?
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: image build kicked?
<ogra_> asac, 10:32 our time is when the scheduled build runs anyway
<ogra_> (the builder runs other builds before )
<ogra_> (and we only have one thats half way reliable)
<timp> is a 20130716 image building now?
<timp> I like to test something that probably went in saucy last night, so if its building I'll wait with my new phablet-flash
<ogra_> it should be burped up by cdimage in around 1h
<timp> ok, thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Corn Fritter Day! :-D
<ogra_> yummy, popcorn
<seb128> ogra_, seems like a different thing
 * seb128 googling for corn fritter
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> nothing to do with frying :)
<seb128> hum, I wonder if the image changed that much since the previous download I had
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, when jenkins merges latestsnapshot, is that before or after the ppa build?
<seb128> or if rsync is just not working great on those images
<didrocks> Saviq: this is on publication, meaning, when publishing to "dest"
<didrocks> (if manual approval for publication, this is after this approval as well)
<Saviq> didrocks, so it's already available in dest at that point?
<Saviq> didrocks, as in, for people to download?
<didrocks> Saviq: when dest is a ppa, I think launchpad takes ~10 minutes to publish it
<ogra_> seb128, the armhf zip is always completely downloaded
<ogra_> the device specific ones work fine
<seb128> ogra_, :-(
<didrocks> Saviq: if it's -proposed -> release, it's taking a little bit more time
<Saviq> didrocks, k thanks
<ogra_> seems that putting a tar.gz into a zip doesnt work so well
<ogra_> even though the tarball is gzipped with --rsyncable
<seb128> ogra_, the armhf zip is the biggest one
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, image based updates will solve that
<ogra_> since they already are diffs
<ogra_> (before downloading)
<Saviq> didrocks, so... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145055955/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.unity8_7.81.3%2B13.10.20130716ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz says "Finished at 20130716-0311"
<Saviq> didrocks, but latestsnapshot got merged at -0332
<didrocks> Saviq: no, don't look at the build log not the changelog
<didrocks> nor*
<didrocks> Saviq: look at when the MP was submitted
<Saviq> didrocks, -0327 then
<Saviq> and -0332 LP marked it merged
<didrocks> Saviq: it's even a little bit before, it's when the MP is submitted
<didrocks> not merged :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, -0327 is submitted
<Saviq> didrocks, so about 10 mins later it was available?
<didrocks> Saviq: approximately, yeah (it seems publishing a ppa doesn't follow a deadline rule like for distro publishing, but it's in practice ~10 mins)
<didrocks> why?
<timp> hmm.. I get the feeling that after I install a new phone image and the phone reboots, my laptop always gets disconnected from my wireless network
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm doing a crisis report about yesterday's wifi fail
<cjwatson> ogra_: I understand that we actually have them physically in London now, which is a major step :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok
<ogra_> cjwatson, yay !
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, that gives me some confidence it will actually happen :)
<cjwatson> infinity has been mocking one of them being shipped with cardboard baffles
<cjwatson> didrocks: how do you mean doesn't follow a deadline rule?
<cjwatson> didrocks: the PPA publisher tries to run every five minutes, just like the primary archive publisher; IIRC it generally only manages to run once every ten (similarly, the primary archive publisher doesn't actually manage to run every five-minute slot)
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, sometimes, I'm under the impression it's taking 15 minutes to publish, sometimes 5, is that because one publication is taking more time? (and just one is publishing at a time)
<didrocks> cjwatson: what is the discrepancy influenced by, number of total new packages in all ppas?
<cjwatson> didrocks: since it takes about ten minutes, that means that there's a range depending on when you upload relative to the publisher starting ...
<cjwatson> didrocks: just as for the primary archive :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: I was under the impression that distro publishing was taking ~30 minutes for primary archive
<ogra_> back then ... in the old days
<cjwatson> didrocks: outdated :)
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: we sped it up a fair bit recently
<ogra_> it is breezingly fast nowadays
<didrocks> cjwatson: outdated from how long? I remember staring last month or even closer to it :)
<didrocks> oh nice!
<cjwatson> a couple of weeks
<didrocks> not that outdated then! :)
<didrocks> great news anyway ;)
<cjwatson> didrocks: the PPA publisher walks over all PPAs, so it has some constant cost with its current design
<cjwatson> didrocks: it's now about five minutes if it only has to operate on saucy-proposed, and around 20 if it has to do things involving saucy
<didrocks> excellent news :)
 * ogra_ hasnt had a build that took more than 1h from dput to binary-in-archive since a while 
<didrocks> ogra_: you're working on too small packages ;)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ogra_: new image arrived?
<ogra_> still building
<ogra_> should be ready any minute
<ogra_> hmm, build is done, nothing published and i didnt get any failure mail
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i'm just to impatient ... it is publishing
<ogra_> asac, there now ... phablet-flash --pending to get it
 * ogra_ rsyncs
 * ogra_ goes afk while the sync runs
<Saviq> asac, bare time report after yesterday's fail is in your email
 * popey flashes
<lool> mhr3: Hey
<lool> mhr3: can't physically join the meeting location you've proposed  :-)
<mhr3> lool, hehe, no worries, you'll join virtually
<mhr3> just give me a sec to get the wired network and stuff
<asac> gema: gimme a few
<lool> mhr3: grabbing a coffee in the mean time
<gema> asac: only because you ask nicely ;)
<asac> ogra_: we have pending? nice!!
<asac> :)
<mhr3> lool, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cd522c45ba33d085c4186ba86183e50fcd3b98fa
<asac> ogra_: can you confirm that i dont loose my content in /home/phablet?
<popey> asac: correct, don't use -b
<popey> asac: if you use -b it will wipe _everything_
<Saviq> \o/
<ogra_> asac, right, /home content is preserved
<popey> ogra_: my mako has a dead battery so can't flash that for a bit. grouper flashed though..
<ogra_> ok
<davmor2> Morning all how's the images today?
 * ogra_ still has a few mins until sync is done
<dholbach> hey rsalveti - do you think it'd make sense to have an editing session for the porting guide update - where we'd update it in a etherpad together?
<dholbach> I'm sure people like sergiusens, ogra and others would be able to help
<dholbach> (I could probably fix a few small things and proof-read)
<ogra_> dholbach, prob is that i'm trying to do a port since two weeks but there is always comeing some package or image issue in my way, so i dont really have much first hand info i could add
<ogra_> i'm trying to invest a day during this week to get my SGS2 ported with flipped
 * ogra_ flashes maguro
<AskUbuntu> 3G Data connection assistant on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/320596
<popey> dholbach: when you do update it, I'd like to test the process
<dholbach> popey, cool
<popey> dholbach: off to oscon next week so prefer if it could be updated this week ☻
<dholbach> popey, that's not in my hands
<dholbach> popey, I'm not an expert when it comes to all of this
<ogra_> woah, the boot got a *lot* slower
<ogra_> (at least the first boot)
<popey> hmm, my mako flat out wont boot
<ogra_> it took like a minute with black screen here
<ogra_> i guess the new ubuntu-touch-session runs slower ...
<ogra_> which is weird, when i tested for ricmm it was actually a lot faster
<ogra_> i wonder what changed vs the stuff i tested for him
 * ogra_ removes wifi config to test if that works now
<ogra_> ah, second boot is faster
<ogra_> yay, wifi works fine
<ogra_> apps run, i can browse, looks fine
<ogra_> ah, and the dashboard tests are done too
<ogra_> hmm, mako still missing though
<davmor2> popey: how did the mobile thing go yesterday?
<ogra_> hmm, do we have others with mako to test ? grouper and maguro look fine
 * ogra_ would like to mark the image good
<popey> this has been on charge for 2 hours and still wont boot
<ogra_> not even when holding the power button down for a while ?
<davmor2> popey: is it the phone? if so try taking the battery out if you can
<ogra_> n4 makes that hard :)
<ogra_> you need a glass cutter i suppose :)
<ogra_> i think the n4 has the power button wired in a way that it does a hard reset when holding it though
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought there was a rule that europe passed that said all batteries should be accessible with x amount of screws
<ogra_> well, it has screws :)
<ogra_> i was just joking with the glass cutter
<davmor2> ogra_: mind you the same people also said that there should only be one power supplier and settled on micro usb oh apart from a certain fruit based product that shall remain nameless
<ogra_> hehe, well, they always went their own non-std way in the past
<didrocks> popey: I had the same thing the other day
<didrocks> popey: you have to plug it
<didrocks> and press the power button for *60s*
<popey> i have held it for 10 seconds
<popey> blimey
 * popey holds and types
<didrocks> it will get out hibernate
<popey> nope
<asac> ogra_: so talked to gema... we will use --pending now for producing the dashboard
<ogra_> asac, yeah, looks like thats already happening
<asac> i think it might be implicit
<asac> because it still pulls the latest by date?
<asac> or you say that the team was faster than us?
<asac> and just fixed it
<asac> ?
<didrocks> popey: To bring the Nexus 4 out of hibernation:
<didrocks> 1. Plug Nexus 4 to a wall charger.
<didrocks> 2. Press and hold the Power button for 60 seconds
<didrocks> popey: this is what worked for me ^
<ogra_> asac, oh, indeed, it could just pull latest
<asac> ogra_: so please ensure we get results on dashboard
<popey> yeah, just tried that
<asac> you have jcollado to poke jobs
<didrocks> popey: there is an alternative: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/mobile/eREo__Lhuwg/Kuly9n_cmscJ
<asac> in case they return nothing
<asac> or weird stuff
<ogra_> asac, dashboard looks fine except that mako is sill missing
<asac> ogra_: once dashboard is not regressing, we propagate if manual test looks fine too
<xnox> davmor2: ogra_: do be honest, micro-usb is crap - it's still not upside-down reversible & it's limited to low wattage, hence iphone's charge quicker since it mandates higher W
<ogra_> an given popey's issues we dont have a mako test at all yet ...
<asac> ogra_: ?
<asac> please compare with results from yesterday
<ogra_> since he is usually the only manual mako tester
<asac> there are bunch of tests not yet finished
<ogra_> asac, green today ....
<asac> we want all the autopilot tests that succeeded at least to be there and those that are orange
<ogra_> 100%
<ogra_> all fine
<asac> ogra_: look at the test count
<asac> ogra_: it didnt run everything yet
<ricmm> is jenkins down?
<asac> ogra_: just the quyick tests
<asac> ogra_: so wait :)
<ogra_> 11 tests passed
<asac> ogra_: compare: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3010/
<ogra_> looks all good ...
<ogra_> mako isnt even listed
<davmor2> xnox: I didn't say it wasn't justifiable it is more that fact that everyone else is happy to go along with the standard except apple
<asac> ogra_: its not the truth yet
<asac> ogra_:  with http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2998/
<asac> ogra_: the green doesnt say anything until we have results for all of those
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, you need to integrate the number of tests running :p
<ogra_> asac, it says 11tests, 11passes per arch
<asac> ogra_: so work with jcollado to find out of those jobs are still running etc.
<popey> davmor2: micro usb is the single worst mobile phone connector [FACT] ☻
<asac> ogra_: look at the other
<ogra_> dont tell me thats not true ...
<didrocks> that's why for daily release, we fail if we have less tests results than the previous run :p
<asac> ogra_: its not all tests... it just is one test suite ... the rest is still running
<ogra_> what good is a dashboard if it doesnt show the right numbers :)
<asac> we want all results to be there
<asac> ogra_: it shows the right number, it doesnt show what hasnt finished yet.
<asac> gema and folks are working on making that better
<asac> so you see what to wait for before approving
<asac> ogra_: so check with jcollado if those autopilot jobs are still running ... otherwise he might want to run them etc.
<asac> jcollado: can you check?
<asac> e.g. are all the autopilots running?
<asac> or are we waiting for dashboard publishing?
<jcollado> asac: Let me see
<jcollado> asac, ogra_: Umm, I see that the smoke test case run, but not the downstream projects. I'll trigger those jobs to run manually now.
<asac> jcollado: all the autopilots, security etc.
<asac> yeah
<jcollado> asac: Yes, I've scheduled eventstat-saucy-touch-armhf-install-idle-maguro, saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-sdk, saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-security and smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro.
<asac> jcollado: do we know why that happens?
<davmor2> popey: works for me :P
<ogra_> popey, what woudld you chose ? thunderbolt ?
<popey> thunderbolt is better than any usb connector
<ogra_> lol
<popey> all usb, A, B, full size, mini, micro, they all suck giant donkey balls
<jcollado> asac: Today jibel was trying to figure out why the jenkins instance was restarted. I don't know why that happened, but that probably affected the job execution.
<popey> ogra_: lisettte has a device in the same state as mine
<popey> oh, maybe not, hers at least gives google logo, mine doesn't
<ogra_> jcollado, there were jenkins HW issues last night, not sure that was the same machine though (it failed CI stuff)
<jibel> jcollado, several machines rebooted, I suspect a power failure, retoaded is on the case
<sergiusens> ricmm: ^^
<jcollado> ogra_, jibel: Ok, thanks.
<ogra_> bah, still no buildd stamp in the image ... hurry up IS !
<sergiusens> ogra_: hey, did you see my last question last night?
<ricmm> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, nope
<sergiusens> ogra_: if there is a way to check if the image builders can see http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/click_packages/
<ogra_> hmm, not beyond having livecd-rootfs try it and print results in the build log i guess
<ogra_> probably cjwatson has a better way
<ogra_> shouldnt be hardd to add a temporary script that tries a wget or so
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, I'll ask him when I get back, need to drive my partner now
<sergiusens> thanks
<ogra_> yeah, i can do that too unless he comes up with something better
<sergiusens> great, I'll get to that in a bit
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs$ grep -r people.canonical
<ogra_> live-build/auto/config:SEEDMIRROR=http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<ogra_> ah, seems to already be used anyway
<ogra_> (like we were told before as i now remember)
<davmor2> popey: do you happen to know if there is a bug against the browser/webapp for twitter in that you can't scroll your timeline
<popey> davmor2: yes, i filed one
<popey> bug 1190212
<ubot5> bug 1190212 in webbrowser-app "Unable to scroll in twitter web page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190212
<davmor2> popey: I was about to ask that :)
<AskUbuntu> Is Ubuntu Touch compatible with Oppo Find 5 | http://askubuntu.com/q/320624
<popey> finally got mako to boot!
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> popey, well, asac wants us to wait for the dashboard ... and since there seem to be jenkins issues i think there is no hurry
<popey> had to repeatedly plug/unplug the charger to get it to flash red, then press power button and it woke
<popey> well I'll flash anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> once it charges a bit
<popey> 3%
<ogra_> to me the image looks good enough to mark
<xnox> ogra_: are vendor/cm bits required for ubuntu-touch build?
<xnox> ogra_: we don't really use their ringtones do we?
<rickspencer3>  /msg popey hey, no mako build today? any idea what is up?
<sil2100> sergiusens: hello!
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3>  /me notes the negative impact of unexpected spaces?
<popey>  /msg rickspencer3 yeah!
<sergiusens> xnox: no, you can delete that, the fonts, the layout xmls and what not
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey
<popey> rickspencer3: ogra_ was planning on marking it good. i had problems with my mako today not working
<rickspencer3>  /kick popey
<popey> just flashing it now
<popey> ☻
<xnox> sergiusens: ack. but it looks like some prebuilds are still copied across.... sysinit et al.
<rickspencer3> thanks popey
<sergiusens> xnox: are you still picking them up from the private branch?
<rickspencer3> popey, is that why it is not showing up on reports.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<popey> not sure about that.
<sergiusens> xnox: I can clean it up now if you want
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'm doing a packaging review of demo-assets right now, and I noticed that all the graphical assets inside are not copyrighted in debian/copyright - is there some common license you wish to use for all those?
<xnox> sergiusens: vendor/cm is from git. No, it's ok. I'll just add it my list of excludes when generating the tarball for the package.
<popey> i dont actually know how reports.qa.u.c is built... gema ?
<sil2100> sergiusens: since, for instance, there are some .png's in there
<sergiusens> sil2100: I thought we were dropping demo-assets from the image, pmcgowan ?
<xnox> sergiusens: i'd rather keep "brunch" command working, without modifying our fork of cynogenmod too much.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, asac asked me to wait for the dashboard to finish, but sadly jenkins was acting up
<pmcgowan> sil2100, right but you probably didnt know that
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> rickspencer3, from my perspective the image is fine
<rickspencer3>  /me tries phablat-flash
<pmcgowan> sil2100, but we will still have packages for samples in the ppa, so good to get it straight
<ogra_> (i would mark it good after hearing that popey can make calls)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, phablet-flash --pending ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we use a creative commons license, let me get a reference
<popey> ogra_: just made a call
<sergiusens> xnox: ok, I'll take a look at the priv bzr branches, brunch should keep on working for our case
<ogra_> rickspencer3, that will give you the one waiting for approval
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ah, ok, since didrocks mentioned to me yesterday to conside demo-assets for daily-release, so hm, I thought it will still be valid
<ogra_> popey, yay
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: demo-assets has images from imdb (or similar)
<xnox> sergiusens: well, vendor/cm is in git =) not in private bzr.
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-133714.png
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, those we dont own for sure
<xnox> sergiusens: unless there is a private bzr of vendor/cm.....
<sil2100> pmcgowan, sergiusens: for some of our graphics we used CC BY-SA 3.0 usually
<sergiusens> xnox: yup, I know about vendor/cm, it's only in git
<pmcgowan> sil2100, exactly
<pmcgowan> for ones we made
<xnox> sergiusens: ok. =) so i'm using the one and only then.
<ogra_> popey, you are sideways
<popey> I am!
<sergiusens> xnox: yes, one vendor/cm to rule them all ;-)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we are going to restructure the "demo" packages and leave them in the PPA and not in build
<sergiusens> xnox: we can probably rename it to vendor/ubuntu :-P
<ogra_> geez, why do all maguro tests show failed ?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, are you doing a weekly update email?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, so there is no plans for daily-releasing any "demo" packages, yes?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thats the proposal yes
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: for the meeting? let me think really hard... everything is in progress from last week
<pmcgowan> sil2100, just forwarded the email to you
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yes thanks
<pmcgowan> dont think too hard
<sil2100> pmcgowan: thanks!
<ogra_> asac, so obviously all the dashboard tests are failing due to not being able to connect to dbus by whatever reason (dbus is just fine on the image here and does it's duty), should i still wait until dashboard finished (likely with 99% failure) or shouldnt we rather finally give something to the waiting users
 * ogra_ really thinks we shouldnt depend on dashboard tests until they actually work reliable
<sergiusens> ogra_: where was the dashboard
<sergiusens> ?
<ogra_> gema, is it a known issue that utah cant connect tp dbus on the phones ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<sergiusens> ty
<ogra_> i suspect they dont run as the phablet user
<sergiusens> most likely, so no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<ogra_> or use a wrong way to become that user
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> Jul 16 11:38:45 ubuntu-phablet utah: 11:38:45.192 ERROR importer:51 - Could not find any typelib for Gdk
<om26er> mfisch, Hi!
<ogra_> yeah, that too
<ogra_> though the dbus errors dont seem realted to gdk
<sergiusens> oh org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> yeah, the gdk thing is probably utah specific
<ogra_> which is nonsense
<ogra_> dbus runs else we wouldnt be able to do the manual tests indeed
<ogra_> so i suspect it simply doesnt run as phablet user
<sergiusens> ogra_: well if my memory works well, from the logs they are running as a utah user, going to be very complicated if they don't run as phablet
<om26er> is there a way to turn on the screen from command line through powerd ?
<gema> ogra_: doanac is the right person to talk about that
 * ogra_ just doesnt want to hold back the image the whole day for that 
<om26er> or any other way for that matter
<sergiusens> om26er: powerd-cli
<ogra_> sergiusens, ack
<gema> sergiusens: we can run as phablet, that's not a problem
<gema> sergiusens: I'd rather you check with doanac how they are actually run now
<ogra_> gema, that will surely help to get the dbus  address
<gema> ogra_: which job are you looking at?
<ogra_> currently maguro, the others seem to still not run
<sergiusens> gema: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/7/consoleFull
<ogra_> and mako is completely missing
<gema> ogra_: yes, doanac was trying to get those running yesterday, I don't know where that ended
<gema> the job tha provisions mako was failing
<gema> ogra_: I agree we need to get them running stably
<gema> doanac: will be online soon
<ogra_> right, my point is more towards asac, i dont want to block the publishing of the images based on that
<gema> ogra_: asac and I have been discussing that this morning, we are not going to do that
<ogra_> until we know they run at least half way reliable
<gema> ogra_: we are going to hook you and maybe sergiusens in the process and get all the issues fixed, the PS QA guys are helping the teams get their testing to a reliable place
<gema> ogra_: a lot of work is going into making these reliable
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> (i wasnt doubting that the plan is to make them more reliable :) )
<gema> nobody is planning to hook the image publishing to a bunch of failing tests
<ogra_> well, currently we do
<gema> ogra_: right now the dashboard is running tests after the images are published
<ogra_> since i was asked to hold back publishing until all tests ran :)
<om26er> sergiusens, i tried: 'sudo powerd-cli display on dc' screen is still off :/
<ogra_> gema, unlikely
<sergiusens> om26er: why sudo?
<ogra_> gema, it should run the images from /pending
<gema> ogra_: I don't believe the tests are running until theres a new image in current
<ogra_> gema, while phablet-flash by default pulls from /current ....
<gema> ogra_: I know, I need to talk to doanac about that, this is a requirement from this morning
<ogra_> and i'm the person moving them from one to the other manually
<gema> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> so currently the 0716 image isnt released
<ogra_> waiting for me to pulll the trigger
<ogra_> which i think i will just do now ... manual testing was fine across the board
<om26er> sergiusens, You must be root to run powerd-cli
 * ogra_ does
<gema> ogra_: I suggest we implement this later in the week
<gema> ogra_: we need some time to create the jobs that'll run on pending images
<ogra_> yeah, np
<ogra_> gema, phablet-flash has a switch for that, do you use it for flashing ?
<popey> hmm, ogra_ when the battery goes to complete zero, is it expected that the date/time reverts to 12:00 1970?
<sergiusens> om26er: was the screen always black? what does logcat say?
<gema> ogra_: yes, but right now we are not using it
<gema> ogra_: we need to configure some jobs to do that in the lab
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens, ogra_ (and anyone else), I put up http://pad.ubuntu.com/rw9y4Sk0D7 where we can update the porting guide together
<dholbach> maybe that'll make it a bit easier to get the work started
<ogra_> dholbach, doesnt make sense before we have code :)
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<ogra_> dholbach, the current porting process hasnt changed
<om26er> sergiusens, i don't see any change in logcat when i run powerd-cli
<ogra_> only if we moved ports to flipped it will
<dholbach> ogra_, and that's not what we want?
<ogra_> dholbach, ratrher end of the week i'd say
<xnox> dholbach: ogra_: and even then, we will try to make $ . ./build/envsetup.sh && breakfast $foo && make otapackage
<xnox> generate everything that's needed.
<dholbach> people already asked for updates of the guide, that's why I thought it'd make sense to start the work on the update
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, but the modifications you will have to do will change
<ogra_> and none of us has yet run through that process with a new tree
<xnox> (well sans failing at various bits that need "fixing-up" aka "porting" until it finishes building that is =)
<ogra_> exactly
 * om26er what does telepathy do when a call/sms notification appears to lighten the screen
<ogra_> just writing a guide out of the blue wont work
<dholbach> ogra_, no, not "out of the blue"
<dholbach> but rather update the current guide where necessary
<ogra_> i'm running a phablet-dev-bootstrap since a few hours here ... and hope to have a flipped SGS2 port by end of the week
<ogra_> i will take notes along the process
<dholbach> cool
<ogra_> dholbach, right, but we need to identify the changes first :)
<ogra_> .... 20130716 marked current btw ....
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<ogra_> rsalveti, summary: all better than yesterday
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, great
<rsalveti> nobody going crazy before I start my day
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> lately nobody == asac :P
<ogra_> haha
<popey> ogra_: is there an easy "on device" way to tell what you're running on?
<popey> like something in /proc or /sys?
<ogra_> getprop|grep cm.device
<dholbach> ogra_, xnox: I could imagine that even if some bits needs fixing up, the information you have would already help and if it's just in a "tips" bullet points section
<popey> nice one thanks
<ogra_> oh, even without grep
<ogra_> getprop ro.cm.device
<ogra_> thats better
<popey> much!
<rsalveti> dholbach: sounds good
<rsalveti> dholbach: will try to get to it during the next few days :-)
<rsalveti> meanwhile I'm trying to finalize some of the work in phablet.u.c
<dholbach> I'll send a reminder mail to all of you :)
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> i'll happily get to it once i have assembled some notes by doing it myself
<ogra_> as i said, by enmd of the week i should have a port
<xnox> dholbach: i see.
<dholbach> thanks guys
<flo__> thanks dholbach (for making sure the porting guide gets updated at some point in time :) )
<pitti> hello
<pitti> so I got a nexus 4 today and bought/cut a sim card for it; that works (tested under android)
<pitti> is there any magic to make this actually work under current u phone builds? it neither asks me for a PIN, nor use it in the phone app
<popey> pitti: any logs?
<asac> rsalveti: lol
<pitti> popey: which one
<pmcgowan> pitti, there is a command line method to give the PIN
<pmcgowan> is that what you need?
<popey> pitti: under ~/ubuntu-touch-session/
<asac> rsalveti: i try to keep the stuff in /msg so you can't push back anymore :-P
<asac> j.k.
<rsalveti> lol
<pitti> pmcgowan: could be -- this is pretty much a virgin install, and my first time that I try this
<popey> pmcgowan: is that documented on the wiki?
<asac> rsalveti: also was stitting here yesterday/today till 4:30am
<asac> trying to understand how the pain goes when stuff doesnt go through daily-release :)
<asac> but i was up and runnig at 9:30
<pmcgowan> popey, just in an email as I recall
<pmcgowan> not sure where mterry is on the UI
<rsalveti> asac: hahah, did you feel the jenkins/panda pain?
<pitti> meh, it forgot my wifi connection again, hang on
<asac> rsalveti: yeah i observed it
<asac> and took notes
<mterry> pmcgowan, on PIN UI?  That's a good thing for me to work on today actually
<rsalveti> asac: good
<ogra_> Saviq's notes are great too though
<sergiusens> ogra_: +1
<asac> yeah ... have to read those still :)
<sergiusens> well Saviq +1
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> mterry, indeed
 * ogra_ hugs mterry 
<mterry> pmcgowan, (mzanetti was going to look into it in a bit, but I have some cycles today; mzanetti: I'm going to look at the backend part of it)
<asac> ogra_:  did our contacat disappear?
<asac> jcollado: ah :) ... sry forgot your nick
<ogra_> heh
<asac> jcollado: so mako seems to be missing
<ogra_> he is there, the tests fail badly missing a dbus connection though
<asac> and maguro has a bunch of jobs panding
<ogra_> yeah there are 5 still outstanding
<asac> ogra_: do you see the same locally?
<asac> e.g. when running the autopilot with autopilot run ?
<ogra_> not when i manually use the device, no
<ogra_> its simply that the tests dont run as the phablet user
<ogra_> so they dont get access to the session bus
<ogra_> see backlog :)
<asac> ogra_: they ran the days before
<jcollado> asac, ogra_: In which jenkins job  are you interested? From what I see, raring-touch-mako-smoke-default has been disabled after two failures. Is that the one you're looking for?
<asac> jcollado: guess thats it, yes
<ogra_> jcollado, saucy indeed
<didrocks> asac: hum, daily-release != upstream merger for once more (backlogging :p)
 * jcollado looks for the saucy job
<asac> didrocks: ok i will distinguis between those two bots :)
<ogra_> jcollado, todays saucy smoketests of maguro on the dashboard
<ogra_> that was the one i specifically looked at
<pitti> popey: which log is interesting? ofono-setup.log?
<didrocks> asac: thanks!
<pitti> popey: that just says "ofono/ofono/account0 initialized"
<ogra_> pitti, grep ofono /var/log/syslog might be more intresting
<jcollado> asac, ogra_: Maguro or mako?
<ogra_> jcollado, maguro
<rsalveti> pitti: do you need pin to unblock the sim card?
<ogra_> mako is missing completely
<pitti> rsalveti: yes
<asac> jcollado: mako is completely down
<asac> jcollado: maguro has a few jobs missing still on dash
<ogra_> so hard to look at :)
<asac> but also failed hard
<pitti> rsalveti, ogra_: so would it help to install android again, disable the pin, reinstall ubuntu?
<rsalveti> pitti: so we just have support to unlock in ofono, not in the app yet
<rsalveti> pitti: you can unlock using the ofono scripts
<rsalveti> pitti: install the ofono-scripts package
<pitti> rsalveti: I can't put it in my normal phone, I just cut the sim card to fit into the n4
<ogra_> rsalveti, should be seeded, shouldnt it ?
<pitti> yep, I have it
<sergiusens> ogra_: it is
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<rsalveti> pitti: then /usr/share/ofono/scripts/unlock-pin "pin" <pin code>
<ogra_> funny, what other options are there for "pin" ?
<ogra_> (teh script name kind of implies i want to unlock the pin, doesnt it _
<rsalveti> a few, guess could be pin2 puk puk2
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<jcollado> ogra_: Regarding maguro, both saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-security and smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro failed
<ogra_> jcollado, yes, because they dont run in the pahblet session
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: the dbus issue might be related with the new session manager
<ogra_> they should be run as the phablet user, so you get access to the session dbus
<rsalveti> but we should always run the tests as phablet user
<pitti> rsalveti: nice, works now; thanks!
<ogra_> yes
<rsalveti> pitti: great
<pmcgowan> pitti, sweet
<asac> rsalveti: right. so it might be a genuine real issue
<jcollado> ogra_: What do you mean?
<rsalveti> asac: the issue is running it as root instead of phablet user
<ogra_> rsalveti, it might expose it ... but as you said, testes need to run as phablet user
<asac> rsalveti: i thoguth folks used phablet-test-run
<asac> which should do the right thing (TM)
<ogra_> jcollado, the errors are obviously caused by not being able to attach to dbus
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^
<asac> e.g. i couldnt run any autopilot test locally without using that
<ogra_> jcollado, dbus is provate to the phablet user
<ogra_> *private
<asac> e.g. just root -> autopilot run
<ogra_> you need to sudo -u phablet when running the tests
<asac> will fail miserably and the results we seeen the last days match what i saw as phablet user
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, we discussed with ogra_ earlier ;-)
<ogra_> else you wont get access to the session dbus
<sergiusens> rsalveti: RTFBacklog ... LOL
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I did, but too long to notice all the details in there
<jcollado> asac, ogra_: Regarding mako, saucy-touch-mako-smoke-default didn't run I guess for the same reasons didn't run some of the maguro jobs. Running them now.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what is the outcome?
<ogra_> jcollado, great
<sergiusens> rsalveti: wait for doanac to connect
<rsalveti> cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but most likely they are running as a utah user, so missing the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and stuff like that
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> right
<asac> rsalveti: coming?
<asac> or did i kill your invite?
<rsalveti> asac: yup, 1 se
<rsalveti> sec
<slangasek> asac: calxeda box> sorry, what do you mean?
<jdstrand> rsalveti, ogra_: fyi, the security tests are broken into two parts: privileged/ and unprivileged/. the former need to run as root
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, that's fine
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, as long as they dont need session bus access thats fine
<jdstrand> no, they do not
<ogra_> yeah, all fine then
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: summary sent
<ogra_> the app tests actually need to interact with the session bus
<jdstrand> I didn't read all scrollback, just say the mentioning of the security tests and 'must run as the phablet user'. please ignore me then :)
<jdstrand> s/say/saw/
<ogra_> slangasek, we want more infinitys to bring it up faster :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, awesome thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it's the autopilot tests that fail they need a dbus session :-)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I just wanted to make sure we didn't swing too far the other way :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: oh, I added really basic security manifests to the click packages and they are here now: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/click_packages/
<kenvandine> Saviq, i just did a update and after reboot can no longer connect to the session bus over ssh or adb
<jdstrand> sergiusens: nice!
<jdstrand> sbeattie: ^
<kenvandine> Saviq, do i maybe need to reflash?
<ogra_> kenvandine, update as in re-flash ?
<kenvandine> apt-get :)
<kenvandine> i flashed on friday
<ogra_> well, the whole session mgmt was completely reworked
<ogra_> most likely that gets in your way
<ogra_> i would re-flash with 0716
<jdstrand> sbeattie: note that the ubuntu-filemanager-app and ubuntu-terminal-app should use '"template": "unconfined"' as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click
<kenvandine> ogra_, where can i get that? not on cdimage
<mterry> rsalveti, you packaged ofono-qt for saucy.  Is it maintained upstream still?
<jdstrand> sbeattie: I mention that cause as soon as the click apparmor hook is implemented, those two may blow up :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, definitely on cdimage ... and phablet-flash will get it by default
<kenvandine> oh... i was looking at the wrong url :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: initially I just set them all to be like the calculator app, will make these discriminations as we start to have hooks
<ogra_> kenvandine, heh, i hope we can wipe that old cruft soon
<rsalveti> mterry: yes, still alive but without a lot happening there
<rsalveti> we're mostly the ones doing changes in there
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yeah, that's what I figured. that is probably fine, but note the terminal and file manager apps will either need to be unconfined or need a permission set not supported by the sdk (cause they are expected to have wide access)
<kenvandine> ogra_, thanks!
<sergiusens> jdstrand: understood, if it's only those two, I'll make the autochange now
<sergiusens> pwd
<sergiusens> ls
<sergiusens> oops
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that would be great. have policy groups as empty (or omit it), and then add that template line
<Saviq> ogra_, is that why I can't "restart ubuntu-touch-session" anymore?
<sergiusens> Saviq: you should be able to restart unity8 as the phablet user (let me check the name and recall upstart user sessions)
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah, so we're under upstart now, sweet
<rsalveti> Saviq: yup, no more shell scripts :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, unity8 is unity8
<Saviq> unknown job: unity8, though :/
<jdstrand> oh, that is good to hear
<Saviq> -bash: /home/phablet/.dbus-session: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> ricmm: ^
 * sergiusens flashes to see
<ricmm> probably need to get rid of that from .bashrc
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ jcollado the autopilot tests may be failing to to that
<ricmm> in the hooks
<sergiusens> that being upstart
<ogra_> sergiusens, no
<ogra_> they fail due to running under the wrong user ... the switch to upstart just exposes it more widely :)
<ogra_> that they worked before was a matter of luck (or even insecurity)
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure, but it may also fail as the shell needs to be stopped to test the apps
<ogra_> ah, then they need to be reworked for this
<ogra_> fun, since we will change the whole thing again once lightdm enters the picture
<jdstrand> sbeattie: if you didn't see in backscroll, sergiusens is updating the security manifest to unconfined for those two
<ogra_> ricmm, ++ .... we should hopefully end up with a default .bashrc by release :)
<ricmm> ogra_: yes, the .bashrc we have right now used to source the old hack
<ogra_> yep
<ricmm> right now we are using the same dbus session job that the desktop uses
<ogra_> also /etc/environment is quite a mess
<mfisch> om26er: hey
<om26er> mfisch, hi
<om26er> mfisch, I wanted to ask a way to turn on the screen from commandline, powerd-cli does not seem to work for me
<kenvandine> ogra_, ok, so reading the scrollback... sounds like right now we just can run apps from a console?
<ogra_> kenvandine, ? you always could
<kenvandine> i still fail to connect to the session bus
<ogra_> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_SDK_Alpha
<ogra_> scroll down a bit
<kenvandine> oh... my .dbus-session file is old
<mfisch> om26er: did you turn the screen off with the power button or via timeout?
<om26er> mfisch, yeah, I turned it off with the power button
<mfisch> om26er: the power button overrides all states
<mfisch> om26er: if you let it timeout instead the display on calls will work
<mfisch> om26er: this is somewhat covered in the testing section of the wikipage
<om26er> mfisch, hmm, it would actually work for my cases, since the purpose is to do that in the lab, where we don't have physical access to the phone
<mfisch> om26er: then how did you press the power button?
<om26er> mfisch, i did that locally on my phone for testing, but the actual tests will run in the lab
<mfisch> om26er: sorry, I thought you said "wont work", yes, it should work fine for you
<om26er> mfisch, is there a way to simulate the power button?
<om26er> mfisch, as I am not sure if powerd-cli will work as it does not return prompt unless ctrl+c is pressed
<om26er> example:
<om26er> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo powerd-cli display on dim
<om26er> Requesting Display On
<om26er> Requesting Brightness Dim
<om26er> ** Message: Got cookie: 3f26f743-9f20-4e3c-b0ea-5dce8f8bad58
<om26er> Display State requested, cookie is 3f26f743-9f20-4e3c-b0ea-5dce8f8bad58.
<om26er> Press ctrl-c to exit.
<mfisch> om26er: thats right, because it kills requests when the caller dies on dbus
<mfisch> om26er: so we just wait
<davmor2> pmcgowan. ogra_ : I'm not sure if this is filed in the right place but you'll get the idea https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1201830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201830 in platform-api "Clocks need to sync better and use the same backend" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah, thinking about timed derivative
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm not sure either, but thanks for that one ... definitely annoying
<rsalveti> haha, yeah
<mfisch> om26er: what are you trying to do exactly?
<om26er> mfisch, i want to turn on the screen each time autopilot tests are run in the lab. and then unlock the screen with a swipe
<mfisch> om26er: once the screen is on, and you swipe the screen it will stay on for 60 seconds
<mfisch> due to the activity timer
<om26er> mfisch, let me try that here
<mfisch> om26er: so you could have a script kill powerd-cli
<mfisch> om26er: we can always investigate adding some extra debug interfaces as well if they're needed
<kenvandine> ricmm, is there a hack i can use to access the session bus again?
<kenvandine> it has been sooooo handy to be able to test stuff over ssh :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, just sudo -u phablet -i isnt enough ?
<om26er> mfisch, what would be most useful is if we send a signal through powerd-cli to turn on the screen, similar to pressing the power button
<kenvandine> ogra_, nope
<kenvandine> unable to connect to session bus
<mfisch> om26er: and powerd-cli display on isn't enough because it holds the request and waits?
<ogra_> hmm that should actually work, you could probably dump the address somewhere on session startup
<kenvandine> it used to get dumped to .dbus-session
<kenvandine> but it isn't anymore
<om26er> mfisch, yep, exactly
<kenvandine> that's what ricmm was pointing out a bit ago
<om26er> mfisch, something like: powerd-cli display on 60 (which won't hold command prompt)
<mfisch> om26er: can't you simulate that by wrapping it in a script?
<mfisch> om26er: I'd say we could add an interface to poke the activity timer, but that code is moving into Unity
<sforshee> mfisch: I'd rather that the cli have a timeout after which it releases the request than an interface to poke the activity timer
<sforshee> mfisch: remember, the inactivity timeout will be moving to unity
<om26er> mfisch, i tried: powerd-cli display on dc & /home/phablet/unlock_screen.py (which worked) I should just kill powerd-cli after that
<sforshee> om26er: how about this: powerd-cli display on cd & ; sleep 60; killall -INT powerd-cli
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah, thats a bug
<om26er> sforshee, we don't need to keep powerd-cli running for 60 seconds as we generate a touch event with unlock_screen.py so the screen would be on for 60 seconds anyways.
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> om26er: you can also change the activity timeout if you want it longer, although that setting will likely change when the code moves to unity
<om26er> mfisch, we won't need to do that since during autopilot test run a lot of touch events are generated so the screen won't turn off
<mfisch> om26er: perfect
<mterry> mzanetti, btw, I've started lp:~unity-team/unity8/ofono (currently has a simple qml plugin that proxies libofono-qt for us)
<sil2100> jhodapp: hi!
<jhodapp> hey sil2100
<sil2100> jhodapp: I have a question related to qtubuntu-sensors
<sil2100> jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1190698
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190698 in qtubuntu-sensors "should libqtubuntu_sensors.so.1.0 be a private lib?" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: what do you think? Is that a private lib or a standard public lib?
<sil2100> How is it used?
<sil2100> jhodapp: since I want to clear this out
<sil2100> (and fix if needed)
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure, let me check (it's been months since I've looked at this code)
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, well it's not intended to be used by any app directly, so I guess in that sense it's meant to be private
<jhodapp> sil2100, but I don't know if it should/could be moved for use with how Qt5 expects things to be set up
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's a Qt5 plugin, yes?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah
<jhodapp> sil2100, it implements some parent classes from QtSensors
<jhodapp> sil2100, so here's what I would say...if you can make it private and it still works with various apps, then that's how it should be
<sil2100> jhodapp: what current apps use this library?
<jhodapp> sil2100, to my knowledge, only qtubuntu utilizes it directly
<jhodapp> sil2100, though it's been somewhat changed since I last touched it
<jhodapp> sil2100, just open an app that has orientation change working and make sure it still rotates
<mbybee> Hi all
<mbybee> Is anyone else seeing weird time zone type issues with the "clock" app?
<popey> can you be more specific?
<mbybee> Sure - so I set the OS level timezone already, per the doc, and the purple initial screen is correct tz
<mbybee> the clock shows UTC
<mbybee> If I browse down to world and add my local area (AZ), I get something REALLY random for time
<mbybee> So the center of the clock shows 00:43 (UTC)
<mbybee> and the current location shows 12:43AM
<mbybee> It's 8:43 AM here
<popey> what does "date -u" on the device say?
<popey> ooh, it's showing utc for me too
<mbybee> Tue Jul 16 15:43:53 UTC 2013
 * popey files a bug
<popey> thanks for spotting mbybee
<mbybee> Thanks popey :)
<mbybee> Loving Touch so far - can't wait to be able to distribute my own apps for it
<mbybee> I made a quickie one for G+, btw, in the QT creator
<mbybee> Not sure if you guys noticed, but if you go into Gmail (via app or web), the Drive/Calendar/Mail links work - but G+ just messes everything up
<mbybee> So I made a dedicated app for G+ - just based off the generic web template
<popey> nice
<mbybee> I think it's Google fault, actually ;)
<mbybee> How would I package this to submit it to you guys?
<mbybee> or would it be a feature request?
<popey> mbybee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1201858
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201858 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock reports time in UTC by default." [Undecided,New]
<popey> could you confirm that please
<mbybee> I added myself as 'it affects me too' - did you want any other info in there?
<popey> mbybee: qtcreator has an option to create a package. you could put it on launchpad and let us know the link and we could test it
<popey> no, thats fine, thanks
<mbybee> Ok, I'll poke around in there and find that option. I'm new to the tool, so it'll take me a bit
<ogra_> stgraber, so i'm looking at your dbus upstart job for X sessions ... why dont we use dbus-launch anymore ? seems doing a dbus-daemon --session makes us miss some stuff
<stgraber> ogra_: I'd have to dig through what I did a while ago to give you specifics, but the main reason was that dbus-launch wouldn't let us grab the PID and have upstart handle the respawn and re-attach properly
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, k ... we are not able to attach to it anymore in the new model
<ogra_> since ~/.dbus/ doesnt get populated (which i think dbus-launch does automatically)
<ogra_> (attaching from another session but being the same use doesnt work to i.e. launch apps via ssh)
<ogra_> s/use/user/
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS should be in the environment
<ogra_> it seemingly isnt for ssh users
<ogra_> or if it is, it might be wrong
<stgraber> ah, yeah, I'd indeed expect ssh not to have it set
<ogra_> seems we used to create ~/.dbus-session in the former iteration of the touch session setup ...
<ogra_> let me see probably just dumping the vars in there helps
<kenvandine> export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=`sed 's/.*DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=//' /proc/$(pidof unity8)/environ | sed 's/UPSTART.*//'`
<stgraber> or we could generate the .dbus/... stuff, it's just a file that's <system UUID>-<display number> (with the latter not existing in Mir so not too sure what libdbus will try to use) and contains DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<kenvandine> does wonders :)
<ogra_> haha
<stgraber> kenvandine: initctl list-env | grep DBUS :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-NYQGkgcmzr,guid=04a8863d22e6ea4a8624ee5d51e4059c
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> works via adb
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-NYQGkgcmzr,guid=04a8863d22e6ea4a8624ee5d51e4059c
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> i also have it via ssh
<ogra_> i dont get why kenvandine needs to export it separately
<kenvandine> initctl list-env fails too
<kenvandine> initctl: Rejected send message
<kenvandine> as the phablet user
<ogra_> yeah, i have the same here
<ogra_> that rather points to upstart then ...
<kenvandine> but the sed trick in my .bashrc works fine :)
<ogra_> yeah, but thats not a fix werer can ship ... .bashrc needs to be the default again :)
<ogra_> without all our hackery
<ogra_> -rer (i didnt type that, wheer did that come from)
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env| grep XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> thats the issue i guess
<ogra_> hmm, even exporting it doesnt make initctl work
<AskUbuntu> To restore Android the command ./flash-all.sh does not work | http://askubuntu.com/q/320704
<ogra_> HAHAHAHA !
<ogra_> i think i found it ...
<ogra_> a simple typo
<ogra_> hmm, no, thats not enough
<ogra_> though that typo must go
<mbybee> Ok - does anyone have a couple minutes to help a QT noob figure out how to deploy a QT package to launchpad? The publish is grayed out, build is grayed out, test/debug/run on ubuntu touch all work fine
<mbybee> Google isn't being helpful for me lol
<davmor2> popey: is your phone up and running now?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: if you take a photo you can scrap please,  then goto into the gallery select the photo open the hud and select auto enhance what happens to the photo
<popey> known bug
<davmor2> popey: ah cool
<popey> guess who filed it ㋛
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1180345
<davmor2> popey: your kids
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180345 in gallery-app "Auto enhance crashes gallery app and deletes photo" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> hehe
<ogra_> rsalveti, one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/session-manager-touch/upstart-session-typo/+merge/175066
<ogra_> (still doesnt fix anything, i think the whole setup is a bit weird)
<davmor2> popey: I know they do your testing for you really ;)
<popey> this is true
<davmor2> popey: when does the minecraft app land ;)  that's your kids happen then right well as long as they can get you off the phone and tablet :D
<mterry> katie, poke about demo/discoverable first boot bits.  Was there any further thoughts on "what happens if user swipes into their session during demo?"
<davmor2> s/happen/happy
<rsalveti> ogra_: happroved
<ogra_> thx
<rsalveti> ogra_: will you merge && push?
<ogra_> rsalveti, there are more issues
<ogra_> rsalveti, but yeah, will do
<mterry> katie, oh, nm.  I see that we expect the user to swipe into session now
<katie> mterry, hi, yes
<rsalveti> ogra_: more? :-)
<katie> mterry, so its a contained journey - they can't exit without clicking on the 'exit' or skip intro text
<katie> mterry, did you see the video? its a link from the spec
<ogra_> rsalveti, XDG_SESSION_DIR doesnt end up in the env
<mterry> katie, yup, makes sense.  And launcher/indicator knowledge will extend to greeter
<ogra_> rsalveti, i fear thats the cause of all the test failures ...
<mterry> katie, watching
<katie> mterry, great
<ogra_> rsalveti, also /var/log/upstart/ubuntu-touch-session-setup.log has: "mkdir: cannot create directory '': No such file or directory"
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, right
<ogra_> that whole two fold upstart job thing looks pretty weird to be honest
<rsalveti> I think that was just following what was supported on upstart, not sure
<rsalveti> ricmm: ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#non-graphical-sessions-ubuntu-specific
 * ogra_ reads
<ogra_> ah, yeah, k
<ogra_> yay, so the error from the log is gone at lest
<ogra_> *least
<ogra_> but i still dont get XDG_SESSION_DIR in my env
<ogra_> wowm so starting clock-app from cdmline while some other app is running in teh shell  makes the terminal get stuck , i cant even ctrl-c ... until i close the running app in the shell
<ogra_> (and clock-app doesnt come up)
 * ogra_ wonders if thats related to what sergiusens told today
<ogra_> hmm, if i dont have any app running in the shell i cant get my terminal back in adb
<sergiusens> ogra_: are you launching from an adb shell?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i can get my prompt back if i start another app on the shell and stop it
<sergiusens> ogra_: the not showing up is related to what I mentioned... you also need to add a -desktop_file_hint=[path to desktop file]
<ogra_> yeah, i'm used to that last bit
 * sergiusens doesn't recall the extact switch, it's too long
<ogra_> its dashes, not underscroes i think
<sergiusens> ogra_: it should still be in your Running Apps
<ogra_> ah, no, actually underscores are right
<ricmm> ogra_: give me 5 as im in the car
 * ogra_ gives ricmm 5
<ogra_> :P
<sergiusens> if not, app lens where you can focus it, if it's not in focus the appmanager sigstops the app
<ricmm> and its --destop_file_hint=
<ogra_> stop IRCing while driving !
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> popey: ping
<ogra_> doesnt change a thing in behavior
<ogra_> and i dont see it in the running apps list
<ricmm> in a taxi :)
<popey> nik90: pong
<nik90> popey: I saw your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1201858
<nik90> Did you set the correct location in the clock app?
<popey> nik90: actually no, there seems to be an issue there
<popey> nik90: there's no way to add a location
<popey> nik90: and there's something wrong with the tabs along the top, i can't switch to timer/stopwatch
<popey> ogra_: do you have the clock installed, can you test that?
<nik90> popey: Really? Since when did switching tabs break?
<nik90> I did not commit anything recently which could affect that
<ogra_> jodh, are you still around ? i have some issue with http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#non-graphical-sessions-ubuntu-specific ... (XDG_SESSION_DIR doe not end up in the users env)
<popey> only just noticed nik90
<ogra_> popey, works fine here
<nik90> popey: Is this happening on your phone or the desktop?
<popey> phone
<nik90> because I cannot reproduce it
<popey> hmm
 * popey reboots
<ogra_> it is extremely slow though
<ogra_> oh, because ueventd acts up
 * ogra_ reboots too
<nik90> ogra_: which device are you trying it?
<popey> pfft, works now
<ogra_> maguro
<nik90> the galaxy nexus?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the tabs are all fine
<nik90> ogra_: yeah we need to do lot of performance optimisation for the clock app. colin king already created a bug report about it
<ogra_> apart from alarm telling me it isnt implemented, everything seems to work just right
<nik90> tackling it now
<popey> odd i cant add a city now nik90
<popey> i searched for london, found it, tapped it, it goes back to the clock
<popey> and doesn't update
<popey> nik90: lemme do a video for you
<nik90> popey: you need to look at the world cities and then click it again to set it as your current location
<nik90> tapping it in the search results will only add it to the list
<popey> it doesn't show up
<popey> i.e. it doesn't get added to the list
<ogra_> oh, thats supposed to work ?
<ogra_> hasnt worked for me ever
<popey> damnit, kids just came home
<popey> going to be a noisy video
<popey> hmmm, this phone is whacky
<popey> it's been sat at the google screen for ages
<nik90> ogra_: that is supposed to work since 2 weeks ago actually. But will take a loot
<ogra_> i'm stuck with only UTC in the list
<ogra_> also if i scroll up to see the list it is hard to scroll down again
<Elv1313> Hi, what is the official Contact API if I want to access Contacts from my Ubuntu Phone application?
<popey> i have UTC and Er in mine
<ricmm> ogra_: ok im back
<nik90> the clock app is showing UTC by default for everyone since it cannot detect the user's location.
<ricmm> so whats sthe issue?
<popey> nik90: right, but i cant add a city from the list of cities to the main screen
<popey> but now, my phone won't boot
<nik90> popey: is there a way you can try to remove the local storage database and try later?
<popey> i will when i get this thing booted
<nik90> okay
<nik90> Because on my side I am perfectly able to add a world city and then set it as my current location
<ogra_> ricmm, well, dbus not being connectable if you log in via adb or ssh ... but it seems the dbus address is in the env ... what isnt in the env is XDG_SESSION_DIR ... not sure you can help with that, i suspect thats an upstart issue
<ricmm> jodh: ping
<ricmm> ogra_: well we manually set up XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, not SESSION_DIR
<ricmm> this is usually all handled by the pam login
<ogra_> ricmm, yeah, well, still doesnt help, initctl doesnt work
<popey> ok, this is odd. the device wont boot and it's gona back to giving me a red light
<ricmm> ogra_: initctl works for me
<popey> like it did this morning, but it's been charging all day, can't imagine it's dead battery
<slangasek> what exactly are you trying to do?
<ricmm> if I ssh in, not adb
<ogra_> ricmm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881553/
<slangasek> ogra_, ricmm:
<slangasek> you're trying to connect to the upstart user session with initctl?
<ogra_> wrks with neither for me
<ricmm> ah list-env
<ogra_> slangasek, thats what stgraber suggested to get the dbus pid
<Strike_Riki> Hey guys, can anyine give me the full bug list for the Galaxy Nexus (maguro)
<ogra_> slangasek, for the session bus
<popey> ah, ueventd killing cpu
<slangasek> ogra_: well, that only helps if you're already inside the session ;)
<ricmm> youd need to export UPSTART_SESSION
<ricmm> from list-sessions
<ogra_> popey, yeah, seems it got worse ... i never had it on maguro, now its there every second boot
<Strike_Riki> [color=red] anyone? [/color]
<ogra_> slangasek, well, i'm the owning user of the session (the actual issue that got me here is that autopilot cant connect to dbus)
<ogra_> since we switched to upstart
<ricmm> you own it but that doesnt mean you are in it
<popey> Strike_Riki: the bugs are spread over a number of apps, what specificially you looking for?
<slangasek> right - UPSTART_SESSION=$(initctl list-sessions | awk '{ print $NF; quit }') initctl $stuff
<ricmm> you need to join it if you want to list the env and export it, I guess
<Strike_Riki> Can i get basic functionality? e.g. GSM, WiFi, Sound, and many of the other core functions
<slangasek> however, it becomes questionable what the right behavior here is if you ever have more than one upstart session on the system
<ricmm> the session does have dbus and all the stuff you want, you just arent in it if ssh'ing in
<popey> yes Strike_Riki
<slangasek> not a problem on the phone, will be a problem down the line
<ricmm> slangasek: is there a nice way to make all ssh sessions spawn inside of the upstart session by default?
<popey> but "many of the other core functions" is very vague
<slangasek> ricmm: no
<popey> Strike_Riki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus gives current status
<ricmm> ok
<Strike_Riki> There is a video posted on youtube by Jono Bacon showing the latest updates. However, i cannot find a place to download it.
<popey> Strike_Riki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ricmm> well I guess we could hack it into .bashrc
<slangasek> ricmm: you can do not-nice things with /etc/profile, I guess?
<ricmm> or that
<popey> Strike_Riki: that video is already outdated
<seb128> slangasek, there is only one user session by user usually though no?
<slangasek> /etc/profile.d/phablet-be-crazy.sh
<Strike_Riki> It is?
<Strike_Riki> How close it to being bugless?
<popey> Strike_Riki: no software is bugless
<ricmm> slangasek: right now we already have some ugly stuff in bashrc, maybe we can keep it there ;)
<slangasek> seb128: that's not a safe assumption, particularly if we ever switch to having upstart sessions for console logins
<slangasek> ricmm: fair enough :)
<ricmm> and yes, we will go multi user later via lightdm to handle user logins
<Strike_Riki> Well, i mean no noticeable bugs. I have looked at ther spread sheet and a lot of things are working. But aside from the core functions, i have 2 more questions.
<Strike_Riki> Can i install android apps on there?
<seb128> slangasek, ogra_, ricmm: we should just make the dbus script dump the env in e.g ~/.cache/upstart/dbus-env or something and then we can source that file from .bashrc
<popey> Strike_Riki: no
<Strike_Riki> And which apps have the most bugs?
<ogra_> seb128, ++
<AskUbuntu> How to Install UBUNTU on a SHV-E250L? | http://askubuntu.com/q/320736
<ricmm> that involves overriding the normal session dbus script
<ogra_> seb128, thats what i was planning ... but i *see* the dbus address in my env
<popey> Strike_Riki: i dont know, you'd have to go through each app and see
<popey> Strike_Riki: things change daily
<ogra_> ricmm, nah, just dumping the vars in place
<ricmm> even if we have pam login and lightdm we will still need ssh access to join the session
<Strike_Riki> Alright. Do i need a different kernel to run it?
<ogra_> ricmm, worse is that autopilot actually seems to run via adb
<ogra_> which doesnt process pam at all
<popey> Strike_Riki: everything you need is downloadable from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Strike_Riki> Alright, thanks for the link.#
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm, that's new to me, we used to do ssh to get a fully configured session in the proper namespace for autopilot
<Strike_Riki> Is there an app-store?
<popey> not yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, then i'm wrong
<Strike_Riki> SO i can only use thhe pre installe dapps?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i thought it used adb all the way
<Strike_Riki> So* Installed*
<ricmm> well, if you want to source the dbus addr you'd need to make the dbus.conf (I would do it in unity8.conf, which we ship)
<ogra_> sergiusens, then i dont get why the phablet user isnt used though
<popey> Strike_Riki: no, you can install your own apps or write your own
<ricmm> dump it into a file
<ricmm> you can then source in bashrc
<ricmm> pretty ugly, might as well just do the list-session and join it in bashrc, then parse and export
<ricmm> if we are going the ugly way ;)
<ogra_> ricmm, right, but it seems i dont need to, i have it in my env ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: there's an phablet-test-run in phablet-tools
<ogra_> the point is that i still cant start apps
<ogra_> sergiusens, and thats whats run for the dashboard tests ?
<ricmm> DBUS session is your env?
<ricmm> how?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env |grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-NYQGkgcmzr,guid=04a8863d22e6ea4a8624ee5d51e4059c
<ogra_> dunno
<ricmm> lol
<ogra_> from the upstart dbus,conf i guess
<popey> nik90: whereabouts is the database used by the clock?
<ricmm> you exported the list-env from the session?
<ricmm> otherwise you shouldnt have it, I dont
<Strike_Riki> Can i install a apk?
<ogra_> no, thats a fresh boot
<ogra_> fresh ssh session
<popey> Strike_Riki: you already asked if you could run android apps and I said no. so installing apk.. no.
<kenvandine> ogra_, but is that the right address?
 * ogra_ checks bashrc ... we might have made a mess in that in the past 
<kenvandine> or is that from a left over .dbus-session file?
<ogra_> kenvandine, good question
<ricmm> ir probably is
<kenvandine> i had a stale file
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's out of my reach
<Strike_Riki> Can i convert an app to an installeable?
<ogra_> let me check if the file gets surced by bashrc
<ricmm> ogra_: do initctl list-env and export that address, you should be able to launch apps
<sergiusens> doanac: hey, regarding tests, ogra_ and me would like to know how they were run
<popey> Strike_Riki: depends on the app
<ogra_> # export the phablet shell dbus session on normal login shells
<ogra_> source /home/phablet/.dbus-session
<ogra_> export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<ricmm> what I'm saying is lets join upstart and export the dbus session in bashrc
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> ricmm, well, lets just update the file :)
<nik90> popey: hmm..in the desktop it is under .local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Database
<nik90> popey: here is where all core apps using sqlite storage store their databases in.
<popey> hmm
<ricmm> ogra_: if you are going to do that, do it in unity8.conf
<popey> not all ☻
<ricmm> which we are currently shipping
<ogra_> and be done
<popey> nik90: /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/ for example
<nik90> popey: only core-apps though, clock, calendar, weather
<popey> right
 * popey deletes and reboots
<ogra_> ricmm, either that or ship a dbus.override ... i'm undecided
<ricmm> unity8.confis better than a new file
<popey> gah
<seb128> ricmm, ogra_: no
<popey> every time I reboot, the clock flips back to 1970
<ricmm> otherwise, do it in bashrc by joining upstart
<nik90> popey: the system time?
<ogra_> seb128, what else ?
<ricmm> I'm still vouching for doing the right thing in bashrc that pam would do
<seb128> ricmm, ogra_: do it in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/dbus.conf imho ... that's where we set it
<ricmm> which is join the upstart session
<popey> yes
<ricmm> and set up the env from there
<popey> it fixes after a few seconds
<ogra_> seb128, right, so i shoudl fix it upstream ?
<ricmm> seb128: you set the env there, but not write it to a file
<ricmm> that would be an override from us
<ricmm> guys... it is not broken
<seb128> ricmm, right, just add the line to dump it to a file in there?
<seb128> ogra_, "upstream"? do it in ubuntu...
<ricmm> the session is indeed present in the upstart session
<seb128> ogra_, or who do you call upstream?
<ricmm> we just happen ot need it in our ssh sessions :)
<ogra_> seb128, does desktop still use ~/.debu/session/ ?
<ricmm> dbus.conf only exports it in the env, it sets up no file
<ogra_> seb128, upstream as in the dbus package
<seb128> ogra_, desktop uses upstart yes
<popey> nik90: all working fine after deleting that database
<ogra_> seb128, so you likely want that file structure too ?
<nik90> popey: you scared me for some time :)
<seb128> ricmm, right, I was suggesting to add 1 line to write the env to a file as well
<popey> nik90: sorry ☻
<seb128> ogra_, well, I'm fine having a file with the env, maybe better to use .cache/upstart/dbus though
<ogra_> ok, i'll start with a simple file then
<seb128> ogra_, no reason to pollute ~
<ogra_> well, we have the reading stuff in bashrc already
<ricmm> shipping an override is pollution imo
<ricmm> thats why I said just do it in bashrc :_
<ricmm> you dont need to read a file, just join the session
<ogra_> ricmm, no override
<nik90> popey: anytime I make changes to the database, I am not exactly sure how to restart the user's database. So this might occur again as I update the database
<ricmm> we gain something from that too, you need to join the session to launch apps with upstart-app-launch
<ogra_> ricmm, directly in the .conf
<ricmm> we dont ship that .conf
<ogra_> ricmm, "fixing" dbus :)
<ricmm> I think exposing the session in a file requires broader discussion
<ricmm> this is the same dbus job used in desktop
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -S /usr/share/upstart/sessions/dbus.conf
<ogra_> dbus: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/dbus.conf
<ogra_> fixing *dbus*
<ogra_> ;)
<ricmm> its not broken!
<Strike_Riki> popey i would want to convert Tapatalk or the XDA App and Google Hangouts/Talk. Can i do that/
<Strike_Riki> ?*
<ogra_> ricmm, normally dbus-launch creates ~/.dbus/session/.....
<popey> Strike_Riki: if you're a developer, sure.
<ricmm> sure but our desktop no longer uses that
<ogra_> ricmm, we srtopped using dbus-launch
<popey> hmm, rild using 100% cpu
<Strike_Riki> How would i go about doinng it?
<ricmm> anyways, up to you how you want to do it
<ricmm> but we *need* to be in the upstart session by default, for ssh and adb
<ricmm> so it might be better to just do it in bashrc
<ricmm> :)
<popey> Strike_Riki: You need to be a developer, and from your questions you don't sound like one.
<ricmm> two birds one stone
<popey> phone crashed after rild went wild
<ogra_> ricmm, all i want is to be able to have autopilot not fail all tests due to missing dbus address
<Strike_Riki> Cheers ;) i have mad a few ROM's, never played with Ubuntu Touch though.
<ogra_> ricmm, and the dbus package owns the file we want ... i could make it conditional on the session that runs if the file is created or not
<ricmm> dbus spawns before the DESKTOP_SESSION is set, so no
<Strike_Riki> Is there no way to sideload an app?
<ogra_> bachrc *has to* get rid of all these awful hacks
<popey> Strike_Riki: what kind of app?
<beidl> Strike_Riki: Android ROM "development" is nothing compared to what is happening here
<ricmm> we dont want that file .dbus/session/ is legacy
<Strike_Riki> The apps mentioned
<doanac> sergiusens: getting back from lunch. you want to know how we launch the autopilot test in our smoke jobs?
<ricmm> ogra_: I agree, the test scripts need to set their env correctly by joining the session
<ogra_> ricmm, bashrc cant be the answer
<popey> Strike_Riki: dude. that's three times now.
<ricmm> ogra_: but seems like we have to do it
<popey> Strike_Riki: no, you can't install android apps on ubuntu touch.
<ogra_> hacking up shell defaults cant be an answer
<ricmm> no, I completely agree that the hack needs to go away
<ricmm> but it is the same way it would work on your desktop
<ogra_> ricmm, no, we have to do it right :)
<asac> ogra_: what happened to the dashboard stuff?
<ricmm> if you setup a ssh server and login to it, you wont see your upstart session
<ricmm> or dbus
<asac> did it turn out that we have big regression in dbus/image?
<Strike_Riki> okay. Thanks.
<asac> who fixes the stuff?
<ogra_> asac, dbus issues due to the new upstart session
<ogra_> asac, i'm on it
<ogra_> once we have agreed on a fix :P
<ricmm> asac: this is related to the testing environment
<asac> right.
<asac> do you talk to doanac?
<ricmm> we removed hacks to facilitate people's life, now we are putting them back in somewhere else
<ogra_> ricmm, i think i'll go with seb128's suggestion and just do it in dbus
<asac> how about just making it work now and then landing a clean fix at best using a qa team maintained abstraction tool :)
<asac> :)
<asac> ok i am out for a bit
<asac> so no hurry :)
<ricmm> no idea what you mean with that tool ;)
<ricmm> ok :)
<ogra_> ricmm, i cant imagine that desktop doesnt want that as well
<ricmm> well frankly I'm waiting for lunch in my table, so do it in dbus
<ogra_> in which case the dbus job is just the right place
<asac> i am sure you know what i mean ... something that always just does the right thing
<asac> and that we use both for local dev as as in the lab to do the duty
<asac> of the main use cases
<asac> like phablet-network-setup is one example
<asac> phablet-test-run would be another option etc
<asac> ok out
<asac> 1-2h
<popey> anyone else see 1970 on the welcome screen on boot? https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1201910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201910 in touch-preview-images "Date is set to 1970 on boot" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> popey: yes. connect to network and reboot, to make ntpdate kick in.
<ricmm> ogra_: lunch almost here, will you do it in dbus then?
<ricmm> the hack will remain in bashrc either ways
<popey> xnox: actually it is updated by the time i shell in and run the date command
<ogra_> ricmm, yeah, and ask seb128 for review
<popey> xnox: but i dont like seeing 1970 when I boot the phone and demo to people ☻
<slangasek> ogra_: does bug #1201865 make sense to you?  I don't see any ubuntu-touch-session-phablet job in today's image
<ubot5> bug 1201865 in upstart "upstart on nexus4 is frequently writing :sys:power_supply-device-changed event messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201865
<xnox> popey: if one flashes the device from cold boot (battery died to the point of not being able to boot the device) and boots, you will briefly see the wrong time.
<ricmm> ogra_: we need to join the default sessions to upstart somehow, or provide helper tools like asac said for launching apps
<popey> xnox: we should never show 1970
<ricmm> ogra_: so either we do a helper or add the next hack to bashrc
<ricmm> we can talk about it after I have lunch
<popey> it's a known date that we could omit displaying
<xnox> popey: that's why be default, ubuntu desktop images boot without clock visible  / without datetime indicator ;-)
<popey> hah
<ogra_> ricmm, well, lets discuss that later, i want to stop working after the upload ...
<ogra_> ricmm||lunch, and we should also involve foundations and desktop into that discussion
<xnox> popey: it's small things, and typically people do not notice the things that are missing. hence it's the dirty little secret of live-cds ;-)
<ricmm||lunch> ogra_: I thought thats what we have been doing just now
<ogra_> ricmm||lunch, just because seb128 discusses with us doesnt mean cross team consensus :)
<ricmm||lunch> I'm all for 0 hacks in bashrc, nothing in dbus.conf and proper env setup by whoever wants to use the system
<ogra_> ricmm||lunch, i bet slangasek might have a different view :)
<ricmm||lunch> technically we are just enabling a hack for fast development, he already said there is no better way to do it
<ricmm||lunch> either profile.d or bashrc
<ogra_> slangasek, the bug is fine, thats the new upstart session
<ricmm||lunch> if you want to wait for the upload, ship it in dbus for now
<slangasek> ogra_: how?  the only upstart job I see in today's image is /etc/init/ubuntu-touch-session.conf, which does not log to /var/log/upstart/ubuntu-touch-session-phablet.log
<ogra_> slangasek, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#non-graphical-sessions-ubuntu-specific ... seems when the session is called with the user the username gets appended to the logfile
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> wait
<slangasek> how?
<slangasek> that only happens for jobs which specify an 'instance'
<slangasek> /etc/init/ubuntu-touch-session.conf does not
<ricmm||lunch> there is another one, forgot its name
<slangasek> regardless, this aggressive output to the log is a bug in whatever's logging
<ricmm||lunch> ogra's link points to what james hunt advised us to do
<ricmm||lunch> we have the exact same arch defined there
<ricmm||lunch> and yes, the problem is aggressive logging
<ricmm||lunch> we have had that one for a while to tackle ;)
<ricmm||lunch> ok lunch or my wife will dump me
<slangasek> none of that explains why cking is seeing a /var/log/upstart/ubuntu-touch-session-phablet.log
<slangasek> the ubuntu-touch-session job in ubuntu-touch-session 0.56 will *never* log to that log file
<ricmm||lunch> 0.58 is currently in the image
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> well, i have that logfile here and it is updated every time i start the session
<slangasek> why do I not have 0.58, if I just phablet-flashed
<slangasek> :/
 * slangasek tries again
<rsalveti> slangasek: maybe image failed to flash somehow
<slangasek> apparently, grr
<slangasek> oh, "not enough space in /data", that's interesting
<pmcgowan> yeah that gets me all the time
<slangasek> it's also incorrect
<cking> more like annoying, has anyone got the defacto solution to when one sees that "not enough space in /data" error?
<rsalveti> what do you mean by defacto? cleaning up old builds?
<pmcgowan> I delete the old zips
<rsalveti> we could append something to remove old files, like the old images, but kind of scary
<slangasek> I don't have old zips; I just have a system that's lying :)
<rsalveti> what we can do is self-erase the zips after the flash is done
<slangasek> /dev/mmcblk0p23  4.6G  1.9G  2.7G  41% /data
<rsalveti> I think it requires 3G
<sergiusens> slangasek: 3 is the cutoff
<ogra_> get a new phone
<slangasek> meh, why is the error message reporting the used size?
<rsalveti> if you don't care about your files in there, phablet-flash -b will do the work for you
<slangasek> ogra_: it's an N4. :P
<sergiusens> cking: logs use to pile up too
<ogra_> yeah, you need an N4.5
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> slangasek: a better error message would help indeed
<cking> like flash is a free resource to fill ;-)
<slangasek> and the space in /data is limited because of the move in progress to the system partition ;)
<ogra_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881662/do you think thats ok ?
<seb128> ogra_, do you need to use that filename for compat reasons?
<rsalveti> popey: regarding bug 1201910, do you get that at every flash?
<seb128> ogra_, I would prefer it under .cache/upstart if possible, to not clutter ~
<ubot5> bug 1201910 in touch-preview-images "Date is set to 1970 on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201910
<ogra_> seb128, well, we source it from bashrc currently
<ogra_> ok
<popey> rsalveti: only just noticed it today
<popey> when a friend came over and I demo'ed the phone ☻
<rsalveti> popey: clean phone? after flashing android? flashing with -b?
<popey> not -b, just a reboot
<popey> it's been flashed many times
<rsalveti> oh, then it might not be storing the date correctly
<rsalveti> as it gets the right time later on once you're connected due ntp
<popey> just did it again
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-190638.png
<ogra_> seb128, and specific filename you would like ?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ adb shell
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<popey> Tue Jul 16 19:06:57 BST 2013
<seb128> ogra_, no
<ogra_> or is dbus-session fine
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> popey: right, might be an issue with mako specifically
<rsalveti> will try to reproduce
<rsalveti> popey: was that after running completely out of battery?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-190734.png  time updated in the indicator, then *just* after I took that screenshot, the welcome screen updated to http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-190820.png
<popey> no
<popey> just after an "adb reboot"
<rsalveti> hm, right
<slangasek> failed to copy '/home/vorlon/Desktop/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130716/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip' to '/sdcard/': Is a directory
<popey> 20130716, 180801, Charging, Good, 98, 376, 4360000, 3200000, 4336155
<popey> battery is pretty full
<slangasek> do I not have a current version of phablet-flash?
<pmcgowan> popey, what happens if you suspend/resume
<popey> pmcgowan: via what method? tap power?
<pmcgowan> sure
 * popey reboots to test
<sergiusens> slangasek: you seem to, that's just the result of an 'adb push /home/vorlon/Desktop/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130716/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/'
<pmcgowan> I think it will re-read the time info
<pmcgowan> not reboot
<slangasek> sergiusens: yes, and I have no /sdcard/
<popey> i need to reboot to get back to 1970
<slangasek> so is my filesystem broken, or is my phablet-flash broken?
<popey> </marty_mcfly>
<rsalveti> slangasek: were you playing with the ro fs work?
<pmcgowan> back to the future
<sergiusens> slangasek: filesystem
<slangasek> Do I need to bite the bullet and phablet-flash -b?
<pmcgowan> heh
<slangasek> rsalveti: no
<popey> no
<popey> that doesn't fix it
<sergiusens> slangasek: you can also from recovery do a 'format userdata and /data/media'
<slangasek> ok, phablet-flash -b it is
<sergiusens> slangasek: no
<rsalveti> slangasek: -b might indeed help, but interesting that recovery might have failed to mount that partition for some reason
<sergiusens> slangasek: it will potentially break your partitioning
<slangasek> rsalveti: oh.  it wasn't in recovery.
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-191046.png  <- thats after a reboot, then once the welcome screen appeared, I tapped power, then waited then tapped again to wake
<slangasek> when I 'adb shell'ed in, it was Ubuntu.
<rsalveti> then 'adb reboot recovery' failed
<sergiusens> slangasek: is your image old?
<slangasek> sergiusens: clearly ;)
<sergiusens> might be he has the broken getprop
<slangasek> I don't have any getprop
<sergiusens> so reboot into recovery
<rsalveti> yeah, that's it
<sergiusens> manually
<sergiusens> and from there do
<pmcgowan> popey, will try on the latest image once its downloaded, have not seen that
<sergiusens> phablet-flash -d mako
<popey> k, easy to reproduce
<rsalveti> popey: flashing with -b to see here
 * popey does it to grouper to see if it does same
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-16-191333.png
<popey> yes happens on grouper too
<popey> but goes back to 2000 not 1970
<rsalveti> popey: that's probably the hardware default for initial clock
<popey> yeah
<rsalveti> popey: please run: adb reboot; adb wait-for-device; adb shell date
<rsalveti> here I always get the right values (near the values used before reboot)
<rsalveti> crw-rw---- 1 system system 253, 0 Jul 16 18:16 /dev/rtc0
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think his RTC battery drained due to draining the system battery heavily
<popey> k
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, but it seems to be happening with his grouper as well
<asac> so in case i am brave and boot with mem=512m (how do i do that?) ... and the system fails miserable (like shell gets killed because of OOM etc.)
<popey> its ~98% now though
<asac> will i be able to get back to normal boot easily?
<ogra_> dbus fix uploaded ... should be fine with tomorrows build
<rsalveti> asac: just need to change the boot args, with abootimg
<ogra_> asac, abootimg ...
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb reboot; adb wait-for-device; adb shell date
<popey> Thu Jan  1 07:29:27 BST 1970
<popey> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> popey: mind pasting your dmesg?
<popey> sure
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881707/
<popey> [    2.538989] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: setting system clock to 1970-01-01 06:29:23 UTC (23363)
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> ogra_: is that in archive?
<rsalveti> asac: yes
<ogra_> asac, uploaded a second ago
<rsalveti> abootimg -x <bootimg from saucy>
<asac> hmm
<asac> so i do:
<ogra_> oh, abootimg you mean
<rsalveti> change the config to include the mem=512 argument
<asac> i dont know :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, huh ?
<asac> boot image is /boot/an*.img ?
<rsalveti> then create it with 'abootimg --create saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+maguro.img-new -f bootimg.cfg -k zImage -r initrd.img-touch
<asac> seems not
<rsalveti> ogra_: just to change it in his host machine
<ogra_> abootimg -i $(find /dev -name boot|head -1)
<asac> its only on my phone
<ogra_> do it on the device
<ogra_> no need for that bootimg nonsense
<asac> what shall i hack then ogra_ ?
<ogra_> you can just change it on the fly
<asac> isw there a config file + update-*
<ogra_> no
<asac> you mean on the phone?
<rsalveti> ogra_: just so if in case he wants that to be auto generated when testing the images
<asac> interrupting boot?
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> asac, adb in ... then run the above command
<asac> well i want to see what happens for now :)
<ogra_> that shoudl spit our the current config
<ogra_> (from running ubuntu)
<asac> abootimg -i $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) ?
<asac> how do i change the kernel line?
<ogra_> first run that command
<ogra_> (patience ... )
<ogra_> do you get proper output ?
<asac> ok
<asac> have it
<ogra_> abootimg -u $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) -c "cmdline=mem=512m"
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881725/
<ogra_> that sets mem=512m
<ogra_> then reboot
<ogra_> abootimg -u $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) -c "cmdline="
<ogra_> that sets the empty cmdline back
<rsalveti> popey: wonder if that is the side effect of the udev rules
<rsalveti> 70-mako.rules:ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="rtc0", OWNER="system", GROUP="system", MODE="0660"
<rsalveti> which changes the permission and such
<rsalveti> under /lib/udev/rules.d
<rsalveti> there's no need to change stuff for rtc (in theory)
<ogra_> asac, and rsalveti is indeed right,  if you want to autogenerate that for test images you better use abootimg on a boot.img file before flashing it
<ogra_> for changing it on a running img the above is better though
<Mihir> Hello ,
 * ogra_ goes afk for a while 
<rsalveti> popey: can you check what happens after running reboot from the device?
<rsalveti> instead of using adb
<asac> rsalveti: looks good... rebooting :)
<asac> ogra_: errr you
<rsalveti> adb reboot will just reboot the device directly, without setting anything up
<asac> guess it will fail miserably given that almost 300M are GPU
<asac> can we force making that smaller?
<rsalveti> asac: I'm not sure the gpu memory is shared with the system there
<asac> i guess an SoC WITH 512m would rather ship a bit least aggressive GPU
<asac> rsalveti: free shows 710m
<rsalveti> I believe it might be a pre-allocated part of it
<asac> so i guess its GPU
<rsalveti> right, that's why
<asac> rsalveti: wonder... if you have a 512m SoC how much would GPU eat at max? 128?
<rsalveti> 512m would probably give ~400mb to the system
<asac> if so we could boot with adjusted mem
<asac> to get a better approx about our main mem
<rsalveti> that depends, just get an android device which has 512mb
<asac> so the log-in screen is there
<asac> let me see
<asac> if that actually did anything
<asac> mem=... didnt work
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881750/
<asac> it was seenb by kernel
<asac> but free is not believing us
<asac> hackish kernel?
<rsalveti> mem=1G vmalloc=768M
<asac> hmm.
<asac> not sure how to get that away
<rsalveti> not sure if that's already coming from the bootloader
<asac> guess we want vmalloc=512m or 386m maybe
<asac> guess so
<asac> would kernel parse last or first mention of a parameter?
<rsalveti> not sure, would need to see the code
<rsalveti> apw: rtg: might be able to help you on that
<apw> asac, i would say that most parameters just set some global
<apw> so in the common case the last one most likely
<apw> of course some are special and the first locks, so it cannot be guarenteed either way
<asac> yeah i try using vmalloc=512m now
<asac> lets see
<asac> no luck
<asac> also we have swap
<asac> which i dont really want
<rsalveti> popey: so in theory rebooting via 'reboot' should set up your clock correctly
<asac> are we waiting for lifecycle before we kill swap?
<popey> ok, will try now
<rsalveti> popey: adb reboot breaks that logic and makes the hardware to keep whatever it was using before
<asac> swap isnt that big anyway... can we just kill it?
<popey> rsalveti: reboot as root?
<rsalveti> popey: your hardware is not setting to the same date/time at every reboot, right?
<popey> takes a while..
<rsalveti> popey: yes
<popey> ok, rebooting
<rsalveti> popey: I know, but at least once :-)
<popey> yes, that came up with the right time
<rsalveti> asac: not so sure, swap was useful when using browser
<apw> swap fundamentally affects the kernels ability to cope when we have too little memory, even if it is tiny
<rsalveti> but that was a workaround for the mwc demo
<rsalveti> ideally we'd have no swap
<asac> rsalveti: well, we certainly don't want to hide that browser is going beyond budget :)
<rsalveti> popey: cool, then just run adb reboot to see
<asac> maybe a demo flag :)
<popey> k
<rsalveti> asac: sure
<popey> rsalveti: adb reboot came back with the right time
<rsalveti> popey: right, then the reason is that /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf is only called during reboot
<rsalveti> with timed that might need to change
<rsalveti> popey: so you can either close the bug or change that to be 'date/time not set right after setting the system clock'
<rsalveti> the hardware one, I mean
<popey> k
<rsalveti> brb
<Cruellyricisti> Hey all. I have a short question for the IRC. I asked yesterday but i wasn't on long enough to get an answer...
<Cruellyricisti> Will U Touch support x86?
<ogra_> rsalveti, asac, i think the reserved ram is ducati
<asac> yeah, but for me neither adding vmalloc nor mem to the end of cmdline has any effect
<asac> i dont know how to change it
<asac> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881750/
<ogra_> i think the device has a) a bootloader hardcoded cdmline, b) the kernel cmdline and c) the cmdline we hand over in bootimg
<ricmm> ogra_: back, with a full belly
<ogra_> ptobably your mem arg doesnt override something that was set before
<asac> is there a trick ?
<ricmm> ogra_: what did you end up doing re upstart?
<ogra_> ricmm, well, dbus change is uploaded to read from ~/.cache/upstart/dbus-session ... the barchrc mangling stuff updated to ues that file instead ...
<asac> something that i coyuld do? i guess we would have to hack the kernel :)?
<ricmm> you mean write to .cache/upstart/ ?
<ogra_> ricmm, that bit i will pix by putting a snippet into /etc/profile.d/ instead ... so slangasek doesnt need to suggest it all the time (and we can finally say we use it) :)
<ogra_> ricmm, right, write
<ogra_> s/pix/fix/
<ricmm> awesome
<ogra_> and desktop can use it from there too
<ricmm> while at it, how would you feel about a profiile.d hook to make all terminals join the phablet UPSTART_SESSION by default
<ricmm> for now, at least
<ogra_> mdeslaur had some securooty concerns though
<ogra_> *security
<ricmm> so peopne can ssh -> start application APP_ID="foo"
<ogra_> i guess we need to show all our evil hacks to the security team at some point :)
<ricmm> yes
<mdeslaur> ogra_: shall I start assigning the CVEs now? :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mdeslaur, after FF
<ogra_> :P
<mdeslaur> hehe
<ricmm> frankly I dont approve of any hacks just to ease app launching
<ogra_> ricmm, sure, go ahead with the UPSTART_SESSION stuff
<ricmm> not even the dbus one :) a default ssh login shouldnt be in the context of the running ui session
<ogra_> ricmm, well, this was more to unbreak autopilot
<ricmm> actually this is to perpetuate autopilot's broken behaviour
<ogra_> we are on a phone after all ,.... and starting X apps on a machine you ssh in with the same use works too
<ricmm> shouldnt autopilot set up its running environment?
<kalikiana> ricmm, what's the alternative to launching from ssh?
<ogra_> it probably should
<ogra_> ricmm, my point is that X has exactly the same behavior
<kalikiana> for development it's a bit hard to avoid
<ricmm> ogra_: yup I know
<ogra_> ricmm, through ~/.dbus/session/$sessionid
<ricmm> kalikiana: no option, just set up your correct environment
<ricmm> if you need to launch apps in the running session, join the session
<ogra_> so i dont think what we do is massively wrong
<ricmm> or we put in the hack, but if we have the hack then we dont take complaints ;)
<ricmm> its not wrong for now, in our single user scenario and heavy development
<kalikiana> ricmm, would it be possible to output a message with the right command when ssh'ing in?
<kalikiana> knowing exactly what to do is the biggest hurdle
<ricmm> I'll send an email today explaining the upstart session to the list
<ricmm> with ogra's changes you will be in dbus tho
<ricmm> so should be transparent to launch them as you always have
<kalikiana> with the latest updates it "half" worked when I did what I used to do
<kalikiana> wrong dpi and no uitk
<kalikiana> if it was very obvious what to do without reading and asking, I wouldn't mind the exact invokation much
<kalikiana> that's from my pov anyway
<ogra_> tomorrows image will work as usual
<nik90> kalikiana: I heard from Kaleo that you are working on a search box widget.
<nik90> kalikiana: Do you plan to implemented instant search as part of that so that it searches as you start typing?
<ricmm> kalikiana: what device do you have?
<nik90> popey: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1172869 still valid?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172869 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Timer label updates before the timer hand reaches destination" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> nik90: lemme see
<kalikiana> ricmm, galaxy nexus
<ricmm> pixel ratio shoudld be fine as long as you are phablet then
<ricmm> the default fits gnex
<popey> nik90: hmm, arguably it's not a problem... e.g. as the second hand goes from :31 to :30 the text switches from :31 to :30 as the hand leaves :31. which is true, because at that point it's 30.9999, then 30.9998 etc
<kalikiana> I login as phablet user, yes
<nik90> popey: tbh both text and hand start moving at the same time. However text updates instantly while the hand takes less than a second to reach its new destination.
<nik90> popey: I do not think it is an issue.
<kalikiana> I guess it could be that qtcreator's spawning ssh changed in some other way. I'll try updating the image again tomorrow and see if it works
<nik90> popey: do you mind if I close it?
<popey> nik90: sure
<popey> nik90: _however_ it _is_ an issue for clocks which go forward ☻
<popey> e.g. stopwatch
<kalikiana> nik90, search box widget is a bit ambiguous… in app search. your app defines "I am searchable", you can trigger it from the dash, the search view(s) replace(s) the header with a searchbox. the dash integration part is WIP
<nik90> kalikiana: oh. I thought you were making a widget which is like a textfield and search a listview for an item.
<nik90> my mistake
<nik90> popey: true, but the difference in updates between the text and the hand is very very small that I do not think it can be noticed
<nik90> *difference in update frequency*
<popey> ☻
<popey> I notice ☻
<popey> but I am annoying like that, and happy to let it lie as there are other more important things to do
<nik90> alrite I will keep it open for the stopwatch and clock. But I do not see a way to fix it.
<nik90> if I start asking the text to wait until the hand has finished its transistion, I will accidentally add more bugs
<popey> yeah, it should be low priority
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: the glib commit for the nm-glib bug is this one right? https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=31fde567a95ff8f50b6b0e75d4010da9b73514ed
 * cyphermox_ is confused as to how this would affect the bug; it doesn't seem to be touching any related code
<kalikiana> nik90, essentially yes. it goes further and adds tight shell integration, and have you not worry about all the details
<kalikiana> so: you define your search resuls view
<kalikiana> you don't care how it is invoked
<kalikiana> nik90, in what context are you asking about search?
<nik90> kalikiana: I need such a widget in the clock app to search world cities that I present in a listview to the user.
<nik90> kalikiana: currently I have implemented it myself, but thought a universal search textfield to search through a list would be useful for some of the core apps
<ricmm> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/livecd-rootfs/join-upstart-session-default/+merge/175101
<ricmm> what do you think about that? simple
<asac> doanac: so there will be a new image for today
<asac> with the fix so we can hopefully run stuff :)
<asac> we need to punch stuff through
<ogra_> ricmm, but from a new file in /etc/profile.d/ ;)
<ricmm> oops right
<ricmm> ogra_: any preferred number?
<pmcgowan> ricmm, ogra_ what does it take to enable the nexus 7 in tablet mode?
<ogra_> ricmm, as you like :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, what does "in tablet mode" mean ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, make it behave like a tablet
<pmcgowan> go landscape, havea sidestage
<kalikiana> nik90, you'll want to use the search stuff then. I'm not sure exactly when it'll be ready but during this week or next dash integration will be implemented, maybe we can catch up again when there's something to try
<nik90> kalikiana: sure.
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dunno, i have no clue how tablet mode gets enabled :) happz to learn about it :)
<kalikiana> nik90, actually I'd be interested if you can point me at your current code, to see what requirements you have, what api you'd need etc
<ricmm> ogra_: pmcgowan we would need to translate input if we want it to default like that
<pmcgowan> must be in the boot somewhere
<ricmm> technically 0,0 is top left when looking at the n7 in portrait
<ricmm> so it would take some hacks, as the default hw orientation is actually portrait
<mhall119> rsalveti: sergiusens: I've created an MP to add the last of the Core Apps to the daily touch builds, if you can review them when you have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/touch-remaining-coreapps/+merge/175105
<asac> pmcgowan: i think we said that sidestage etc. would only be on larger devices... so maybe its a unity runtime check or something?
<ricmm> ogra_: refresh the MR
<pmcgowan> ricmm, is that the magic you never figured out?
<asac> pmcgowan: e.g. based on screensize etc.?
<pmcgowan> asac, I have gotten feedback from the head of design to perhaps make it do sidestage
<asac> also remember N7 is kind of in maintenance mode, we prefer to not look too deep there :)
<pmcgowan> yeah
<ricmm> pmcgowan: I stopped because design discarded the idea, you know that :(
<pmcgowan> ricmm, I never did ;)
<ogra_> ricmm, hmm, looks good, now i wonder if we shouldnt just ship that file in ubuntu-touch-session :D and thats actually one hack less then ;)
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: I think it'd probably be good to have a kernel patch to always use the latest argument, if possible
<rsalveti> so we could overwrite the ones passed by the bootloader
<ricmm> ogra_: right, good idea
<ogra_> rsalveti, definitely ... i also wonder if our packages actually ship the android defined cmdlines
<ricmm> will re-MR
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: yes, found with git bisect
<ogra_> rsalveti, i was suspecting before that we dont
<ogra_> since we have packages
<ogra_> (but havent looked at the kernel config yet)
<rsalveti> ogra_: what do you mean by our packages?
<rsalveti> kernel you mean?
<rsalveti> I believe that's just from the bootloader
<rsalveti> but yeah, need to check
<sforshee> rsalveti, mfisch: MR for emergency low-battery shutdown: request state
<sforshee> oops
<sforshee> I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/low-battery-shutdown/+merge/174861
<rsalveti> ogra_: should I take https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/touch-remaining-coreapps/+merge/175105 or want to do it yourself?
<rsalveti> sforshee: cool, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, feel free
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> rsalveti, i have to catherd another image build
<ogra_> for the dbus fix
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, cool
<mfisch> sforshee: I can look in a bit
<ricmm> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/session-manager-touch/join-upstart-session-by-default/+merge/175106
<ogra_> ricmm, drom the .sh :)
<ricmm> builds and works
<ogra_> *drop
<ogra_> ah, no, dont
<ogra_> seems thats common schema
<ogra_> how ugly :P
<ricmm> :)
<ricmm> yup
<ogra_> looks fine
<ricmm> rsalveti: can you take a look at ^
<asac> do we need to change anything on the infra side now that the fix landed? or will autopilot stuff just work again?
<rsalveti> ricmm: -su: initctl: command not found
<rsalveti> when adb shell; su - phablet
<sergiusens> asac: ?
<rsalveti> initctl is not under phablet's path
<asac> sergiusens: autopilot tests failed completely in todays image
<asac> sergiusens: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3010/
<rsalveti> ricmm: might want to use /sbin/initctl instead
<asac> i was told fix is in archive or close to be there
<asac> and then ogra wanted to spi a new image so we might hit something with a useful dashboard
<rsalveti> ogra_: changed back to needs review
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, why ?
<sergiusens> asac: oh, I'm not sure of what doanac is using in utah, if he's using phablet-test-run from phablet-tools, no, and it's me who needs to update
<asac> :(
<asac> thought you guys had talked about it
<asac> doanac: ^^
<rsalveti> ogra_:  	#adb shell; su - phablet
<rsalveti> -su: initctl: command not found
<sergiusens> asac: pinged a couple of times but didn't get a reply
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, so we need to fix adb
<asac> doanac: !! :-P
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, it's under /sbin
<rsalveti> ogra_: wouldn't hurt to use the entire path there
<ogra_> traditionally ubuntu has /sbin in the users path
<asac> sergiusens: lets see
<asac> we might be able to see it
<asac> in logs
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3010/
<asac> going to gallery aopp
<ogra_> so yeah, we should fix it there, why is that not set properly though ?
<asac> going to build
<asac> it worked before
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, indeed, we need to fix the path as well
<asac> it surely was a change in behaviour
<asac> if behavioyur is exactly like before
<ogra_> rsalveti, you adb in as root and sudo to phablet, no ?
<asac> it willw ork
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but with su -
<ogra_> well, shouldnt make a difference ...
<rsalveti> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<rsalveti> ogra_: it does, the - makes it use a clean env
<ogra_> oh, its the /etc/environment mangling i guess , we dont use d-i to create it, yeah
<asac> sergiusens: Running command: utah-autopilot run -v gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor.TestAlbumEditor.test_add_photo
<asac> in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/7/consoleFull
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, wow, not even /usr/sbin
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<asac> bzr branch lp:utah :)
<rsalveti> now how that gets set
<ogra_> livecd-rrotfs ?
<sergiusens> there's a user config hook
<sergiusens> 01-
<ogra_> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/48-setup-env.chroot
<ogra_> god
<ogra_> we need to clean that up
<ogra_> *whine*
<rsalveti> maybe /etc/login.defs
<rsalveti> yup
<asac> sergiusens: i think thats where the code lives
<rsalveti> ogra_: the path there is fine
<rsalveti> only matching path I found locally was /etc/login.defs
<sergiusens> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/smoke-touch-apps/changes
<asac> whats that?
<asac> ah the definition
<asac> how it does the jobs
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, gets from /etc/login.defs
<doanac> asac: sergiusens: i don't use phablet-test-run.
<sergiusens> doanac: yeah just saw
<doanac> it required ssh and such we can't always use for our tests
<ogra_> rsalveti, strange
<asac> sergiusens: so will our fix make infrastructure just work?
<asac> e.g. a new image can succeed again?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> why do i get a fine path on a desktop then
<doanac> sergiusens, asac: I run autopilot stuff with:
<doanac> 'export $(grep SESSION /home/phablet/.dbus-session)',
<doanac>         'sudo -i -u phablet {} \\'.format(env),
<doanac>         '  DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS autopilot $*',
<sergiusens> asac: not sure, doanac do you stop the shell?
<sergiusens> doanac: if you do, that code needs to be updated
<doanac> sergiusens: i launch the script listed above via an upstart job
<rsalveti> ogra_: at your host: echo $PATH; sudo su - <your user>; echo $PATH
<ogra_> why woudl i do sudo su - :P
<ogra_> sudo -u user -i
<rsalveti> right, whatever :P
<rsalveti> just to reproduce the issue
<ogra_> yeah, k
<doanac> sergiusens: so what do i need to update specifically?
<ogra_> bit thats the sudo (or su) invocation ...
<ogra_> *but
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, seems related with su
<ogra_> we cant fix user behavior indeed
<rsalveti> su will not set the env correctly
<ogra_> well, you tell it to do that with the -
<rsalveti> well, that just tells it to use a clean env
<rsalveti> Provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.
<rsalveti> that's a lie
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> so feel free to fix login :)
<sergiusens> doanac: so you never stop the shell and the tests just work?
<rsalveti> ogra_: more interesting:
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i
<rsalveti> initctl: Unable to query session directory
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> see ricmm's fix above
<rsalveti> that's with his fix
<doanac> sergiusens: what do you mean by "stop the shell"?
<sergiusens> doanac: for running apps, like the gallery
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, hmm
<doanac> i run "adb shell initctl emit <my signal>" and the upstart job will launch a script that runs the commands i listed above
<rsalveti> ogra_:   * Removed unity8 from touch [armhf i386]
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> after running ./update in the meta package
<sergiusens> doanac: ok, just interesting that it works since the shell would be locked
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep XDG
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<sergiusens> doanac: can I see the full code instead of the snippet?
<ogra_> rsalveti, so you miss the XDG stuff for the session dir
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm ? thats weird, it should just use the ppa
<rsalveti> right :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: got it, not using the next ppa there
<rsalveti> ogra_: will add that there
<ogra_> it did before
<doanac> sergiusens: we have a "utah-autopilot" script here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L131
<rsalveti> are you sure?
<ogra_> we ship unity8 since a while
<doanac> that's what i use to run autopilot stuff.
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, but that was because it was also part of the phablet-team/ppa
<ogra_> it wouldnt be shipped if it wasnt used by meta
<rsalveti> not anymore
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> yeah, makes sense
<doanac> sergiusens:  we then have typical upstart code like: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L119
 * ogra_ wasnt aware the ppa was cleaned up :)
<ogra_> yay
<ricmm> rsalveti: I pushed the change
<rsalveti> where is ricmm haha
<rsalveti> oh, there you go
<rsalveti> :-)
 * ogra_ pokes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/dbus/1.6.12-0ubuntu2
<ogra_> whay does it now promote ... hmpf
<sergiusens> doanac: this is the shell restart part http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L142
<doanac> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> doanac: unity8 is an upstart user session now
<doanac> sergiusens: okay. I need to update this ASAP then
<rsalveti> ogra_: you say '~/.dbus-session' in your changelog, but the code is using $HOME/.cache/upstart/dbus-session instead
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that expected?
<doanac> can you just  do a "stop unity8" or something?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, mdeslaur pointed that out too ...
<asac> doanac: so new imagese are probably coming out in 1-2h
<asac> :)
<ricmm> doanac: technically you can
<ogra_> i was to lazt to just upload for a changelog fix :)
<sergiusens> doanac: in theory stop/start unity8 as the phablet user should work once that new package is built
<ricmm> doanac: if you have joined the upstart session, which with my MR wshould happen by default
<ogra_> rsalveti, $HOME/.cache/upstart/dbus-session is right
<ricmm> when su - phablet or ssh'ing as phablet
<doanac> ricmm: okay thanks
<rsalveti> -bash: /home/phablet/.dbus-session: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, then we need to change ^ as well, right?
<asac> doanac: is there an easy way for sergiusens to try utah-autopilot to really see if his updated system will suceed?
<rsalveti> to source from the right file
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, already done, see livecd-rootfs
<ricmm> that is changed
<ricmm> yup
<asac> just saying that we would know for sure then
<asac> and just can sit back :)
<asac> and click buttons
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> rsalveti, that should go into a profile.d snippet as well
<rsalveti> just pushed
<rsalveti> yeah
<doanac> asac: install and run the "run_utah_phablet.py -N lp:~doanac/+junk/autopilot-utah-example/master.run"
<rsalveti> that would be even better
<ogra_> but i'll keep that for tomorrow since we want to build a new image
<rsalveti> hate to see stuff coming into .bashrc
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_>  well /etc/environment looks worse than our bachrc stuff
<asac> sergiusens: could you run the above line?
<asac> on your local/patched to latest system? ... of course just if you have it at hand
<rsalveti> ogra_: details
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> heh
<doanac> sergiusens: you might add "--skip-install" so it doen't install a new image your system
<sergiusens> doanac: asac ack
<sergiusens> asac: I'll need to update, but not to worry
<ricmm> ogra_: how long for your dbus package to hit archive?
<rsalveti> ogra_: just pushed new meta
<rsalveti> mhall119: merged
<ogra_> ricmm, well, it sits there  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/dbus/1.6.12-0ubuntu2
<ogra_> in proposed ...
<ricmm> he usual rodeo
<ricmm> the*
<seb128> ogra_, you screwed up the changelog entry, but thanks for actually fixing the location ;-)
<ogra_> well, livecd-rootfs was uploaded afterwards
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, you are not the first to point it out
 * ogra_ will make a t-shirt for the next sprint "i screwed up the changelog entry" 
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> ricmm: happroved
<ricmm> \o/
<rsalveti> ogra_: lol
<ricmm> ogra_: order a few
<ricmm> M for me
<rsalveti> "yes, we used a ppa"
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> we trust jenkins
<rsalveti> we got a lot
<ogra_> doanac, so for the next image you might want to source the file from the new location (see the code, ignore the changelog) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881676/
<ricmm> ogra_: add something in bashrc that symlinks to that file
<ricmm> j/k j/k ;)
<ogra_> HAHA
<pmcgowan> are the launcher apps still hardcoded somewhere?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yes, in unity8
<doanac> ogra_: ack.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: if you assign to me, I can update
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ok, I think calendar got renamed or something
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you make it dynamic and secure as well? :P
<rsalveti> remembers the entire secure talk when demoing it
<ogra_> secure because hardcoded ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure, can we enable rw on /? trust me
<rsalveti> sure :-)
<sergiusens> :-P
<sergiusens> boiko: still around?
<boiko> sergiusens: yep
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens, whats the prob, we even have it world writable now :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: hahah
<rsalveti> guess ssh complains all the time here
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> popey: I know this is late, but can you quickly check if you are able to see the correct sunrise/sunset times for your location?
<ogra_> and by correct you indeed mean that he needs to stay up to verify ?
<nik90> ogra_: :-)
<nik90> ogra_: he can just check with google
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ sighs ... dbus seems to have quite some deps to check ... of britney went on vacation without telling us ... 
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> s/of/or/
<popey> nik90: ok
<popey> yes, its accurate nik90
<popey> 05:01 / 21:10 which agrees with me googling for sunset/sunrise times
<nik90> popey: I just fixed it and released the bug, but I got a comment saying it was wrong. Thanks for checking
<nik90> I realise it is getting late
<popey> nah, its fine
<stgraber> and finally, upgrade using gpg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882103/ (not very visible as the files are valid ;))
<sergiusens> ogra_: I was being sarcastic ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, really ?!?
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> sergiusens, rsalveti: can one of you commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882107/ to the recovery git branch and kick a rebuild of android?
<stgraber> (yeah, that contains a tar.xz as base64, hopefully git am won't mind)
<rsalveti> stgraber: sure
<stgraber> rsalveti: thanks!
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can take care of the git push, got my hands at the phablet-saucy stuff
<sergiusens> stgraber: yeah, give me a couple
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I can push it, will have to push in both branches
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ping you back to trigger a new build
<stgraber> in theory we'll be feature-complete after that one. There may be some way of improving performance (in the worst case the .tar.xz is currently read 4 times...) but for the normal update (first flash and delta updates from there), it's not too bad (read twice and smaller files)
<ogra_> xnox, binary blobs for qemu ?
<stgraber> even in the worst case, a full reflash took a bit over 5min on my nexus4, though getting measurements on maguro would be nice (should be much easier once I finish my phablet-flash changes)
<xnox> ogra_: i believe there are google vendor files and blobs for qemu yeah.... unless they are simply prebuilts and source is available somewhere.
<rsalveti> some scary greps all over, hope it's all behaving properly :-)
<ogra_> xnox, i would expect the latter
<ogra_> xnox, they wont be in our tree indeed :)
<ogra_> and i doubt in CM trees either
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: at the moment I'm looking at consolidating & hopefully removing "prebuilts/ndk/" from the tree. Some thinks compile to API level 9, some to 8, our libc is 10 and AOSP is at 14
<xnox>  /o\
<ogra_> (there once was a cyanogenmpd 2.x emulator  or so .... but i havent seen something newer)
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, it seems dead, that one.
<rsalveti> xnox: what would the the benefit of that?
<rsalveti> just saving disk space?
<ogra_> smaller sourcer package
<ogra_> -r
<rsalveti> I wonder if that will cause issues with our porters
<rsalveti> might need to check a port coming from ICS
<rsalveti> I'm kind of against just removing most of stuff for now, prefer doing the clean up later
<xnox> rsalveti: well, it's mimimum versions of the ndk, so things should be forward portable. our blobs do work with libc at 10, so that should be an ok baseline. but our tree at the moment compiles stl/libc yet other packages use includes from and link against prebuilts/ndk/*
<rsalveti> xnox: right, that's why I was interested to see if there would be any other dependency with ports coming from ICS (using ics blobs but in a jb - 4.2.2 image)
<xnox> prebuilds/ndk is 472MB of legacy stuff (many levels) and I can't be rebuilding them all, nor uploading blobs into the ubuntu-archive.
<xnox> rsalveti: right this is not removed from the repo forest, but not used/excluded in the archive build.
<sergiusens> ogra_: can we turn off syncing of jenkins ubuntu-touch-preview?
<xnox> i feel that: brunch $foo should just-work(tm) and generate ready-to use images.
<rsalveti> xnox: right
<rsalveti> sounds fine then
<ogra_> sergiusens, do ports work with flipped ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, but the livebuild is broken for unflipped
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh
<xnox> my package correctly creates zips for both flipped and unflipped.
<ogra_> yeah, i'll remove the job from nusakans crontab
<xnox> and system/boot images.
<ogra_> xnox, your package wont be used on modotola droid :)
<om26er> sergiusens, hey! will you be working for messaging-app and dialer-app CI jobs ?
<sergiusens> om26er: yes
<om26er> sergiusens, I could if you want
<sergiusens> om26er: don't worry, focus on getting good autopilot tests ;-)
<xnox> ogra_: ah, gotcha..... i obviously do not have the unflipped ubuntu tarball......
<ogra_> yeah, and it should be long dead, but we havent verified a port ourselves yet
<ogra_> i'll do that this week
<om26er> sergiusens, sure, it kind of falls into my job so wanted to make sure if you were comfortable.
<ogra_> there is just always another emergency holding me back
<rsalveti> sergiusens: one thing, we never tagged a saucy build for flipped, right?
<rsalveti> sorry, unflipped
<rsalveti> xnox: where are you pushing your stuff?
<xnox> debian/ dir is at: git@github.com:xnox/android.git
<xnox> and manifest.xml is just locally editted to remove stuff.
<xnox> and uploaded into the ppa
<xnox> <om26er> sergiusens, I could if you want
<xnox> arh.
<xnox> ignore.
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive/android
 * xnox needs new batteries for my mouse.
<om26er> *his
<sergiusens> om26er: no sweat
<boiko> sergiusens: hey, did you by chance had time to look into the CI and autolanding for those new branches?
<sergiusens> boiko: where are your MRs, need to get to it now
<boiko> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/packaging/+merge/175140
<boiko> sergiusens: for the other two branches I think salem_ didn't do the MRs yet
<rsalveti> stgraber: pushed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you trigger a new android build?
<om26er> boiko, for future ref, I am your QE ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: err, I was reviewing the diff!
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I said I'd take care of it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll create
<sergiusens> rsalveti: must of missed it since I thought I read phablet-saucy
<boiko> om26er: oh, sorry, didn't know you were also in charge of setting that up, good to know
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, just said that I'd push it because I had my hands in the phablet-saucy branch already :-)
<boiko> sergiusens: sorry for that, I should have asked om26er instead
<rsalveti> so I just pushed in both branches
<sergiusens> boiko: don't worry, we have different plans for these projects
<sergiusens> boiko: so the telephony-service would still depend on indicator-messages in the phablet-team ppa
<boiko> sergiusens: yes, that didn't change :/
<sergiusens> boiko: good thing i checked :-P
<ogra_> asac, looks like dbus might still take a while, the dependency checks  are still running (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html)
<boiko> sergiusens: yeah, the only thing is that the UI is not there anymore, but the rest is still the same
<salem_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/dialer-app/dialer-app-noautopilot/+merge/175141
<stgraber> rsalveti: thanks!
<salem_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/messaging-app-noautopilot/+merge/175142
<stgraber> sergiusens: let me know once you kick the build, I'll monitor and test once it's done
<sergiusens> stgraber: kciked
<sergiusens> *kicked
<stgraber> thanks
<sergiusens> salem_: thanks
<dkessel> i have a question on the default user's folder names in ubuntu touch. on normal ubuntu, certain folder names, like "Desktop" or "Music" are automatically when a user is created. and the thing that happens is that the folder names are translated to the user's (or system's) language.
<dkessel> should an ubuntu touch app expect user folders to be translated this way? if so, how would it find the correct folder for music, for example?
<mhall119> dkessel: apps should expect translated folders, yes, I think for things like ~/Music/ there is an XDG method of retrieving the actual name
<ahayzen> dkessel, you want XDG_MUSIC_DIR (look at the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs)... i looked into this for the music-app but couldn't figure out how to query XDG from javascript
<dkessel> ahayzen, yeah. I found bug 1198909, which is about this issue.
<ubot5> bug 1198909 in Ubuntu Music App "Fails to scan Music folder for non-English locales" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198909
<dejello> hello
<ahayzen> dkessel, yh i was looking at tht yesterday...
<asac> ogra_: :/
<asac> ok
<dkessel> ahayzen, mhall119 , thanks for your help so far. i am in contact with danielholmen to fix my problems. good bye, see you the other day
<ahayzen> dkessel, thanks cyas :)
<annerajb> hello everybody
<ogra_> asac, dbus is there, build started
 * ogra_ vanishes
<xnox> asac: that's normal. if it's not considered for >>1h than there are things to fix. otherwise it's typically <<30minutes after fully build across all arches to be copied over into release pocket.
<xnox> hmm... it was 4h.
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+publishinghistory
<annerajb> how can i debug a broken recovery? I installed it on my device but it's giving me a error installing is there anything like a serial connection on desktops for the phone?
<RobbyF> sweet. latest build is awesome
<RobbyF> can someone remind me/correct me, is there a way to 'exit' an application that your in besides from the home screen
<ogra_> asac, build failed, something seems wrong with the buntu-touch-coreapps-drivers PPA i'll check tomorrow
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens , ^^^ in case one of you wants to look (no idea whats wrong there ... w3m cadejo.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/saucy/ubuntu-touch/ from nusakan has the live builder logs)
<rsalveti> will check
<ogra_> (nothing changed in the code that could have impact on that ... )
<ogra_> Fetched 11.4 MB in 31s (364 kB/s)
<ogra_> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers_daily_ubu
<ogra_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ogra_> thats the error
<rsalveti> right, probably a sync error when fetching the data from launchpad
<rsalveti> ogra_: we should trigger it again, want me to do it? so I can watch once it's done
<ogra_> well, i'll trigger a new build but wint be around in care it fails
<ogra_> running
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti seems to be a common ppa issue, jenkins sometimes fails due to this
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> it is the first time i see it
<rsalveti> saw that a few times already
<rsalveti> even when running apt-get update
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> we'll see (well, you, i'll be off :) )
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-17
<dejello> Hey all, I don't suppose there's any update to the porting process?
<annerajb> I have a question what should be the output of the flipped image build? should there be a zip file on the out/target/samsung/epicmtd or w/e?
<annerajb> dejello: i havent heard anything except probably by the end of this week a updated guide. been waiting the whole week to finish this port thought i am still on the building phase.
<dejello> Thanks, I've been waiting as well and trying to see if I could get a build working :)
<annerajb> dejello: what device you porting too?
<dejello> Nook Tablet (acclaim) and Nook HD+ (ovation) and after I get ovation again will be the HD (hummingbird).  I've had acclaim for a bit, just had ovation a day before they added the ubuntu-boot.img stuff.  Admittedly I haven't worked too terribly much as I have been exhausted from work and such...
<dejello> I am learning all this as I go as well, new to building and porting so it's an experience
<dejello> reading, reading and more reading
<asac> rsalveti: you think .2 is good? :)
<asac> doanac: maybe do some love to the QA jobs in case they are stalled :)
<asac> mako/maguro .2
<asac> i guess
<rsalveti> asac: needs testing still
<asac> rsalveti: yeah. lets hope :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: is it ok if live-build hooks are in python?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: don't know, something to try, only used it with shell scripts
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, I'm guessing yes because of the shebang, either that or I need to install curl or similar, hmmm, or cat > < EOF a python script :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why do you need to run python in there?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: because I get urllib out of the box
<sergiusens> rsalveti: to download click packages
<rsalveti> oh, right =\
<sergiusens> rsalveti: right now I just hacked in curl to the install list, seems I have a different problem to solve first :-P http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5882703/
<rsalveti> oh, weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: solved, was a permission issue
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so if we have curl added to the ubuntu-touch meta I can get this script in to see if it can work from the builders (++ chances it would)
<sergiusens>  or use a python script, going to give that a go right now
<sergiusens> to avoid adding unnecesary deps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, as a hack you could just install curl before running your script
<rsalveti> but yeah, if python is a go it should probably be a better way to go
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, and uninstall post, feel dirtier :-P
<rsalveti> sure, just a temporary hack
<annerajb> rsalveti: or anyone is this the correct output of a working build? http://pastebin.com/mdHB7s0C or should there be a zip file somewhere in there?
<rsalveti> annerajb: most files are correct, but in the end you should also get a zip file called cm-10.1-<date>-UNOFFICIAL-<device>.zip
<rsalveti> I'd probably guess that the build failed at some point
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882777/
<rsalveti> this is how it looks here after successfully finishing up a build
<annerajb> rsalvetti: yeah it failed but every time i ran make again it worked and got me to this point so i thought running make again was fixing it. apparently is making it skip the failed target.
<annerajb> rsalveti: ill run again a make clean and log the places that it's failling
<rsalveti> right, might be easy to track, just need the failed output
<rsalveti> usually a broken dependency somewhere
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/livecd-rootfs/click/+merge/175178 ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sounds fine, just "scares" me that we're pulling stuff from your people.canonical (in the official images), but other then that it looks fine
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you might want to ping cjwatson to review it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack, although he was the one with the original idea to copy them to my people/~
<rsalveti> yeah, just to get this reviewed by someone that knows more about the image policies than me
<sergiusens> rsalveti: would be good to get a final ack from him
<sergiusens> rsalveti: or ogra_ when he wakes up
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<DaveSpex> hellow
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well if you can add a comment so the MR doesn't feel so lonely that would be nice :-)
<DaveSpex> anybody can tell me, how can i install apps and where to find it?, and any google hangout alternatives?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<annerajb> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882904/ It didnt require me to do make multiple times. i just typed make clean and make and it compiled on the first pass. or at least it didnt stopped building.
 * rsalveti trying to open paste.u.c
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just added a comment there
<rsalveti> annerajb: interesting, might be because the image uses the yaffs2 format
<rsalveti> not sure if you'd get a zip file because of that
<rsalveti> which phone is this?
<annerajb> epicmtd
<sergiusens> annerajb: what command did you run?
<sergiusens> annerajb: mka bacon?
<annerajb> sergiusens: . build/envsetup.sh;repo sync; brunch epicmtd; make;
<sergiusens> annerajb: brunch or breakfast? as brunch would do the build and not need to run make after
<sergiusens> annerajb: do a 'make bacon' now
<rsalveti> hm, but cyanogenmod produces a zip, something might be missing in our env
<rsalveti> sergiusens: there's the entire build log in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882904/
<annerajb> i ran mka showcommands and it didnt show the commands, but let me run make bacon now.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah I'm seeing it
<rsalveti> make otapackage might be useful as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: make has droid as the default target
<annerajb> sergiusens: this is the last lines of the mka bacon
<annerajb> i thought that was fixed on a commit done friday
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you need bacon for the zip
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, bacon calls otapackage first
<sergiusens> bacon is also the target when doing brunch
<annerajb> sergiusens: also found this after the last lines make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....No command 'arget' found, did you mean:
<sergiusens> arget?
<annerajb> this is a fresh install so there may be missing dependencys dpkgs
<rsalveti> yeah, you should get 'Running custom releasetool' or 'Running releasetool' printed at least
<annerajb> let me save the output of mka bacon
<rsalveti> build/core/Makefile, check the INTERNAL_OTA_PACKAGE_TARGET rules
<annerajb> sergiusens: this is the output http://pastebin.com/wAi6EpQ7
<annerajb> rsalveti: ack
<sergiusens> ah, if that's disabled it may be why no zip
<sergiusens> annerajb: isn't that trimmed?
<rsalveti> should have more
<rsalveti> maybe it just stopped
<rsalveti> while it's downloading the initrd
<annerajb> sergiusens: doubt it (thought it's not a make clean); i ran mka bacon > output.log
<annerajb> rsalveti: i see what you mean.
<annerajb> rsalveti: sergiusens i confirmed if i run mka bacon it ends at http://pastebin.com/Ky5SA5h9
<rsalveti> now need to debug why the ota rules are not being used
<rsalveti> might be disabled by your device config files
<annerajb> rsalveti: where is that file?
<annerajb> rsalveti: this is the output of mka otapackgage http://pastebin.com/36pb3W41
<sergiusens> device/$vendor/$device
<rsalveti> check if it's setting TARGET_RELEASETOOL_OTA_FROM_TARGET_SCRIPT for example
<rsalveti> but that would still echo something
<rsalveti> would need some not so fun makefile debugging
<annerajb> rsalveti: grep -RiI 'TARGET_RELEASETOOL_OTA_FROM_TARGET_SCRIPT' BoardConfig.mk:TARGET_RELEASETOOL_OTA_FROM_TARGET_SCRIPT := ./device/samsung/epicmtd/releasetools/epicmtd_ota_from_target_files
<sergiusens> mka showcommands otapackage
<rsalveti> that's new to me
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it unhides all the hides
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> quite verbose indeed
<sergiusens> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/messaging_and_dialer/+merge/175184
<rsalveti> that should help
<annerajb> sergiusens: http://pastebin.com/MS2ExEkq
<sergiusens> fginther: some will fail to build, but we can't land in PPAs anymore
<sergiusens> ake: *** No rule to make target `/home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/ubuntu-boot.img', needed by
<sergiusens> cm_epicmtd-target_files-eng.annerabj.zip
<sergiusens> annerajb: rsalveti seems a zip is possible
<rsalveti> yeah, this is the issue
<sergiusens> I say repo sync if you haven't in the past 6 days
<rsalveti> and then run mka showcommands bacon
<rsalveti> that will show if it was able to download the package successfully
<annerajb> sergiusens: i repo sync quite a few times in the past few days since i installed this vm yesterday. but ill do it again
<sergiusens> oh, vm
<sergiusens> annerajb: make sure it has networking and that you can reach launchpad
<annerajb> sergiusens: it has network because repo sync donwnloaded stuff which launchpad url should it reach the http one?
<sergiusens> annerajb: if when you do a . build/envsetup.sh you get a hybris download, you are ok
 * sergiusens is off to bed
<sergiusens> way past bed time
<annerajb> same here thanks for the help
<rsalveti> annerajb: after repo sync, paste the output of 'mka showcommands bacon'
<rsalveti> that should help finding the issue as well
<annerajb> rsalveti: this is the output of mka showcommands bacon after the repo sync http://pastebin.com/TS9Ebi5a
 * annerajb be back in 15 minutes
<rsalveti> yeah, it's trying to use ubuntu-boot.img before downloading the file
<annerajb_> rsalveti: this is the latest message i got from you since i DC [23:59] <rsalveti> yeah, it's trying to use ubuntu-boot.img before downloading the file
<annerajb_> BRB
<rsalveti> which was in theory fixed with http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_build.git;a=commitdiff;h=93a7af46f77e0f05187b9aabefa6c72b37a49511;hp=38f399e8bd0292024cdae7cabbdab5aa04fa141b
<annerajb__> rsalveti: back
<rsalveti> annerajb: which was in theory fixed with http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_build.git;a=commitdiff;h=93a7af46f77e0f05187b9aabefa6c72b37a49511;hp=38f399e8bd0292024cdae7cabbdab5aa04fa141b
<rsalveti> can you check if you have such commit as part of your 'build' repository?
<annerajb> i saw that on the mailing list and i think it was there when i checked two hours ago
<annerajb> rsalveti: your change is on my working copy
<rsalveti> right, your board declares BOARD_CUSTOM_BOOTIMG_MK
<rsalveti> probably because it's creating the fs as yaffs2
<annerajb> i assume that should be removed for ubuntu so it can create a zip right?
<rsalveti> no, guess that's just a corner case I'm not yet handling properly, let me investigate that more
<annerajb> rsalveti: all right
<rsalveti> annerajb: just to check if this is indeed the issue, remove line 1217 from build/core/Makefile
<rsalveti> annerajb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883021/
<annerajb> rsalveti: and run what?mka bacon? or mka showcommands bacon
<rsalveti> could be the showcommands
<annerajb> rsalveti: that fixed it
<annerajb> Package complete: /home/annerabj/android/out/target/product/epicmtd/cm-10.1-20130717-UNOFFICIAL-epicmtd.zip md5: 6010ed46fff7db28d07b7830297b00af
<rsalveti> annerajb: that's why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883028/
<rsalveti> your device defines BOARD_CUSTOM_BOOTIMG_MK, which is basically then using a custom tool to build the image
<rsalveti> that's from device/samsung/epicmtd/shbootimg.mk
<annerajb> hmm i see. so is that zipe file and flashing recovery all i need?
<rsalveti> annerajb: are you trying with flipped or unflipped?
<annerajb> rsalveti: no idea dont know how to know which one i am using
<rsalveti> you should probably try unflipped first, which would mean you now need to install the produced zip via your recovery
<rsalveti> and then install the ubuntu zip, which you can get from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/raring/monthly-06/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rsalveti> your case is a bit special, as the file system is yaffs2 (mtd)
<annerajb> all right so to try the unflipped image i use regular clockwork recovery (not the recovery on the out folder)
<annerajb> after that install the zip i just built
<annerajb> and then raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rsalveti> yeah, then the ubuntu zip
<rsalveti> let me also reply the mailing list
<mattyw> When I try to follow the instructions on number 1 here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ I get an error Depends: Dropping letters, anyone else seen this?
<AskUbuntu> Depends dropping-letters error when trying to get the ubuntu-touch sdk preview | http://askubuntu.com/q/320989
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy International Criminal Justice Day! :-D
<jcollado> Today I'm not seeing any /etc/device-services file in a nexus4 device. Is this because of a change in the image?
<jcollado> ogra_: Maybe you know this? ^
<ogra_> jcollado, we switched to upstart user sessions (actually on monday iirc)
<jcollado> ogra_: I'm not sure of what do you mean, but phablet-test-run still relies on those files to enable/disable the shell.I guess I'm missing something.
<ogra_> jcollado, do you know if you use phablet-flash -b for provisioning the devices for the dashboard tests ? (i.e. if home gets wiped)
 * ogra_ was kind of assuming that, but the test failures for the last image indicate otherwise
<ogra_> asac, so it looks like  $HOME isnt cleared for the dashboard tests , which means there is an old .bashrc sourcing dbus info from the wrong place, i just uploaded a fix for that case (but it might not make the new build since that runs already it seems, i'll trigger a new one immediately after)
<ogra_> jcollado_afk, right, to disable the shelll you need to use upstart commands now
<ogra_> yay, my new S4 arrived
<kalikiana> I guess "When working on flipped images, detection does not work and would require -d" is an outdated error message at this point?
<kalikiana> got it just now because the phone preferred to stay charging and phablet-flash doesn't like it
<ogra_> yes, it should work now
<popey> ogra_: do we have a new image from last night?
<kalikiana> a more appropriate message might be "If the phone is charging, shut it down and try again"
<kalikiana> fwiw "adb reboot" is what I do to resolve the situation
<ogra_> popey, yes, but it has dbus issues still, and i wasnt fast enough with the fix to get it into the running build either i fear
<timp> when are builds created? from when (what time+timezone) is 20130716 ?
<popey> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> timp, the default cronjob starts at  08:32 UTC and runs ~50min-1h
<timp> ogra_: ok, thanks. so 20130716 is more than a day old
<ogra_> timp, note that there is job queuing though, which means that if a former build runs longer we start delayed
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> there were 16.1 and 16.2 builds
<timp> ok, thanks. then probably the image that I need is building right now
<asac> jcollado_afk: ogra_: so can we do the cleaning in the test suite?
<asac> or in some infra script
<asac> sounds easy enough i fthats the case
<asac> but... did you reproduce?
<timp> ogra_: that is odd, phablet-flash downloads 20130716 for me, not .2
<kalikiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1202126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202126 in Phablet Tools "Outdated flipped image error when flashing while charging" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> timp, because phablet-flash by default downloads the blessed image from /current ... 16.2 wasnt tested, so it wasnt blessed ... running phablet-flash --pending would give you .2
<asac> ogra_: rsalveti: so guys  can you take a device, learn how to reproduce what is runon infra
<asac> and do that?
<timp> ogra_: ok. I need something that went into ui toolkit yesterday late, so I'll wait for 17 :
<asac> and in the meantime stopp the presses
<asac> nothing more going int
<asac> all stopped
<ogra_> asac, well, whatever autopilot does atm to stop the shell (why is that needed and not being fixed btw) needs to be switchedd to initctl/upstart
<timp> but I guess I'll need --pending for that
<xnox> ogra_: "blessed" gives me shiver flashbacks of trying to boot apple's crippled EFI, with partitions required to be "blessed"
<asac> ogra_: well, stop the presses
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<ogra_> asac, ?
<asac> we have to stop daily-release or something i guess
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> what?
<ogra_> what ???
<asac> ogra_: nothing more goes in until we have fixed the dashboard
<asac> we seem to still not know whats going on
<asac> more stuff flows in
<asac> we haven't backed out
<ogra_> asac, without the upload i just did the dashboard wont be fixable
<didrocks> asac: sorry, can you give context?
<ogra_> so please let me go on building
<ogra_> asac, we dont need to release the builds
<asac> didrocks: dashboard is read. autopolit doesnt run. folks broke it with a dbus related upload
<asac> they have been digging around
<asac> no success
<ogra_> nonsense
<asac> we had no green on dashboard since last week
<didrocks> asac: here, some tests are passing
<asac> didrocks: that doesnt matter
<didrocks> asac: well, I think ogra_ just don't rebuild any image
<didrocks> or publish them
<asac> sometghing might run somewhere.... what matters is that what we run doesnt work
<ogra_> asac, the dbus issues are clear, what wasnt clear was that autopilot doesnt run on freshly provisioned devices
<asac> didrocks: no
<asac> no more packages
<asac> only packages related to fix this problem
<didrocks> asac: well, you are telling we have "false red"
<didrocks> not "false green"
<asac> didrocks: depends
<ogra_> asac, so there is old config cruft in ~/ which the new upload works around
<asac> good
<ogra_> but
<asac> so lets wait till that stuff is in
<asac> and we hit green
<ogra_> when i uploaded the new daily build was already running
<ogra_> (and we cant stop live builders)
<asac> in the meantime we cannot accept other stuff.
<ogra_> so the next iage is needed
<ogra_> *image
 * didrocks is finding the discussion puzzling
<didrocks> or confusing at best
<ogra_> asac, just calm down, its all known and being handled, just takes a bit
<asac> ogra_: well, every day all was known and handled, but then something new happened before we hit green
<ogra_> give the fixes a chance :)
<asac> so if now mr. Y uploads something else
<asac> and it busts you
<asac> the story continues
<ogra_> how are we supposed to debug if not with having the dashboard tests run
<ogra_> i dont upload something else
<ogra_> i react to a flaw in the test setup
<asac> ogra_: you are not doing that
<asac> but others
<asac> are uploading still
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/469/
<asac> so right now didrocks might just have uploaded the next bomb
<asac> or someone else
<ogra_> thats fine as long as they dont add additional breakage
<ogra_> the issues are in one specific area nothing else touches
<didrocks> if everything in the sdk is passing tests and that's wrong, we should really question our tests
<asac> how can we get this uynder control after 4 days of constant breakage if not by saying that folks have to stop something?
<ogra_> and none of the other uploads will touch that area
<asac> just looking for answers
<didrocks> asac: do you mind sending an email to everyone telling that we are not releasing anything anymore?
<asac> ogra_: but they might juyst shoot yoru stuff
<ogra_> asac, there was definitely a communication issue
<didrocks> asac: I don't want to be help responsible for that
<didrocks> as last time I asked for a freeze, everyone got crazy
<asac> well, if folks would be willing to back stuff out
<didrocks> I'm fine putting everyone on manual publication meanwhile
<didrocks> everything*
<asac> then we could continue uploading and backout everything one by one
<didrocks> asac: just please warn them so that I don't get a ping every 30s about "why dailies didn't happen for us?"
<asac> didrocks: sure... if we do it we warn them..
<ogra_> asac, i dont know if anybody warned QA about the switch to upstart user sessions, thats the firs issue here .... the other is that a hack was dropped that exports the dbus info into non local logins since there was no knowledge that the tests depend on it
<asac> ogra_: so lets wait for this
<Mihir__> Hey any one who is working on Calculator core app there ?
<didrocks> asac: so, ack on putting everything on manual publication?
<asac> if this doesnt fix it, we do it and start backing out.
<ogra_> asac, what jcollado_afk mentioned above might have additional impact though ...
<ogra_> which backing out wont solve
<didrocks> ok, I'll wait for asac's red alert ;)
<asac> jcollado_afk: can you coome to keyboar?
<ogra_> autopilot needs to be ported to use upstart session mgmt to kill the shell ....
 * didrocks puts his red phone next to his laptop
<ogra_> seems we cant run it while the shell runs
<asac> lol
<ogra_> and atm they use a hack that rips unity8 out of the session startup
<timp> Mihir__: I think most app-development talk goes on in #ubuntu-app-devel
<asac> gema: is there anyone else who knows about autopilot and utah who is available right now?
<ogra_> as i understand
<asac> we need to teach ogra and folks how how to use utah and exactly reproduce what we see there
<ogra_> asac, well, i can read logs
<gema> ogra_: do you have access to the lab?
<ogra_> no need to run it for that :)
<ogra_> gema, i have vpn access
<gema> cool
<ogra_> no magners account though ... in case thats needed
<gema> ogra_: so whilst jcollado comes back I will show you how to find the right job
<gema> and utah command
<ogra_> ok
<gema> ogra_: then he can tell you how to set up your devices and stuff if it is not clear from the job
<sil2100> gusch: ping! Hi!
<gusch> sil2100: pong
<gema> ogra_: give me an autopilot job as an example?
<gema> whichever you are trying to figure out
<sil2100> gusch: since today, one AP test for gallery-app seems to fail
<ogra_> gema, for what issue exactly ?
<sil2100> gusch: gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoViewer.test_nav_bar_share_button
<sil2100> gusch: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/470/testReport/
<gema> ogra_: I don't know, I guess you are trying to diagnose something
<gusch> sil2100: and I have no idea why
<ogra_> gema, not really, diagnosis should be done already :)
<sil2100> gusch: nothing changed in the UITK by any chance?
<gema> ogra_: or else why does asac wants it right now
<gema> what is the rush ?
<asac> ogra_: the problem is that you still guess when looking at logs. doanac explained how to run the stuff exactly like in utah yesteday
<gusch> sil2100: and it's not the only one, there have been some other (random) failing ones as well
<sil2100> 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'visible'
<asac> gema: ogra thinks the current seen problem is now fixed
<ogra_> gema, one was a dbus issue https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/8/console.... for which fixes are in but not in an image yet ... the other is a code issue that running wont solve
<asac> but we of course dont know what is next without runnign exactly what utah runs a few times
<ogra_> s/running/running utah/
<asac> and reproducig the issue
<gusch> sil2100: well - the sharing component - no idea if that got an update, or the SDK
<gusch> sil2100: works fine locally for me
<ogra_> asac, we know what is next but i need jcollado_afk to fconfirm, then we can fix utah
<asac> gema: so that :)
<gema> asac: understood
<asac> we need someone to land stuff in utah for us. folks have been digging around for days
<asac> and when we landed a fix another breakage came etc.
<gema> asac: who is digging?
<ogra_> asac, in multiple different issues
<asac> everyone here
<ogra_> asac, dont mix them up :)
<asac> sure, just saying that if we cannot get it under control
<gema> asac: ok, what do you mean land stuff in utah?
<asac> we have to set all development to manual
<asac>  mode
<asac> e.e.g nothing goes in until we fix this issue etc.
<sil2100> gusch: did you try with the most recent SDK and stuff?
<ogra_> asac, we can and we will
<gema> asac: ok, so you want people to be able to reproduce with utah locally
<asac> gema: they say they cannot see the issue
<gema> asac: not necessarily manually, but definitely on their devices
<gusch> sil2100: at least with what's in saucy
<asac> i forwarded a mail to them telling how to run utah-autopilot not sure if they tried it
<gema> ok, I can work with andy in creating a video training
<gema> for that
<gema> asac: us teaching every developer one by one doesn't escale
<sil2100> gusch: it might be a recent change, so maybe try adding ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build and use the SDK components from there
<sil2100> gusch: since I didn't publish SDK yet because I want to make sure all Apps are ok
<gusch> sil2100: "file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/MediaViewer/MediaViewer.qml:459: ReferenceError: caller is not defined" that is weired - and weired it's only for the sharing
<asac> gema: i dont know how you do that.
<asac> its just that we need to know whats going on right now
<gema> asac: we create a hangout and make it public, andy explains exactly how to run those things locally on their devices
<asac> ogra_ and rsalveti upload without having ever reproduced this
<gema> maybe we have someone like ogra or rsalveti asking questions
<asac> so its completely digging in the dark
<gema> and then we make it available to everyone for watching
<asac> i am not swure. i have sent instructions
<gema> asac: ok, then let's see if those have any effect
<gema> first
<ogra_> gema, asac, the current issue is that the exiting dbus fix assumes the tests run on a freshly installed device that has no pre-existing stuff in $HOME
<gusch> sil2100: "ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build" will kill my machine - I played that game way too often - sorry
<ogra_> which doesnt seem to be the case, so it still fails
<asac> ogra_: you got myu mail from last night?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> it has the instructions how to run autopilot in utah style
<ogra_> again i dont need to run utah to know whats wrong
<gema> ogra_: the tests right now are not reprovisioning
<asac> ogra_: but you can check now if after your upload everything is good
<gema> ogra_: and that is done on purpose to have a more realistic environment
<asac> this would calm me down
<ogra_> gema, yeah, there is a fix that will handle that on our side
<asac> and give me believe :)
<ogra_> gema, just waiting for it to hit an image
<gema> ogra_: ok, sounds good
<asac> if folks look at log, upload the symptom they see, they might hit another symptom
<gema> asac: all is good, ogra_ and I have an understanding
<asac> ok super
<gema> that things are going to be better
<gema> and I will track that
<ogra_> gema, but there is another issue that jcollado_afk pointed out
<asac> so will we test before upload if our upload fixes stuff?
<gema> ogra_: yes, I know, the apps crashing sometimes
<ogra_> gema, no
<gema> ogra_: not handling options properly
 * asac goes off for a bit
<gema> ogra_: ok, another one?
<asac> to not make everyone completely zero productive :)
<ogra_> there is some weird bug in unity8 that forces you to stop the shell to test apps
<gema> asac: thanks ;)
<asac> what i need are new dashboard results
<asac> thats all i need
<asac> freseh, well run dashboard results :-P
<ogra_> due to that bug you guys have a hack in autopilot that stops the shell before running tests
<gema> ogra_: yes
 * asac looks away to not see how that is done
<ogra_> the code for stoppin the shelll needs to be adjusted to work with upstart sessions
<gema> ogra_: do you have a bug for that?
<ogra_> asac, well, the underlying bug needs to be fixed
<gema> I can nag thomi and veebers to get this fixed overnight
<ogra_> gema, no, i didnt have a chance to file one since asac hammers me on IRC since i heard about the issue :P
<gema> ogra_: no worries he is going to be quiet for a while, make sure you file a bug that is clear and has all the info in it (or the NZ timezone will not allow this to happen quick) and I will make sure it does
<ogra_> right, i need to look at the code and can probably even come up with a patch
<gema> ogra_: that'd be even better
<ogra_> first i want to see if the fiormer fix makes the dbus issues pass though ... it is uploaded and needs a new image (missed the currently building one, so it will take another 90min or so)
<gema> ack
<gema> ogra_: I understand that you and doanac are in touch regarding starting to run tests on --pending?
<ogra_> yep
<gema> cool
<sil2100> gusch: well, if you only enable it for a moment and install UITK from it and then disable it, there's no risk
<sil2100> gusch: since the UITK and SDK elements in daily-build are now ready for publishing
<sil2100> So today you'll have the same thing in saucy anyway
<gusch> sil2100: well then - there is no difference in waiting a bit ;)
<gusch> sil2100: I'm in no hurry :p
<sil2100> gusch: but I don't want to publish the SDK if I have no 100% surness that it doesn't break apps! ;p
<gusch> sil2100: argh - we really need to run app-tests when integrating SDK ...
<sil2100> gusch: we run, but not all of them
<sil2100> gusch: the ones that we run did not fail, but hm
<gusch> sil2100: as part of jenkins? really? nice
<sil2100> Actually I wonder what could be the problem with that test
<sil2100> gusch: we run them daily, before daily release
<timp> would be even better to run apps tests before approving a merge for SDK
<timp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1192944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192944 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Run application tests when merging a branch into ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> gusch: I also poked om26er to help out, so maybe he'll know what could be up
<ogra_> hmm, whats up with the milaing list ?
<ogra_> *mailing list
 * ogra_ just got a bunch of really old mails 
<gusch> sil2100: there is no newer SDK in the daily build
<xnox> ogra_: somebody cleared unapproved / non-member posts?
<ogra_> yeah, probably
<ogra_> do you see it too ?
<ogra_> else i might have to blame my mailserver
<didrocks> gusch: there is: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-ui-toolkit&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<xnox> ogra_:
<xnox> ogra_: yeah...
<ogra_> ah, good
<xnox> ogra_: well ubuntu-phone mailing list is the one i guess you are referring to.
 * ogra_ fires off a 20130717.1 build 
<ogra_> xnox, yep, thats the one
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> moin moin
<davmor2> how are the images this morning :)
<sil2100> gusch: you did an update first? Since I remember I was fixing things due to new dependencies in the UI toolkit
<ogra_> davmor2, ignore 20130717 and wait for 20130717.1 (currently building)
<sil2100> om26er: could you coordinate with gusch about the AP issues of gallery-app?
<davmor2> ogra_: good to know thanks :)
<om26er> sil2100, I am working on fixing that test and for future I think you can ping me for test failures for Apps
<gusch> sil2100 didrocks weired, now it's there ... installing
<dpm> mardy, are you around and can you join us on #ubuntu-app-devel for a question on Online Accounts?
<gusch> sil2100: even with this latest SDK, it works fine locally
<gusch> om26er: what's the issue with that test?
<om26er> gusch, the mouse moved to the share button on the toolbar but the click somehow did not register hence the menu did not appear
<om26er> mostly due to slowness in jenkins
<om26er> gusch, I think the workaround (fix?) would need to happen in click_item() increase in the delay before clicking will likely fix
<om26er> "hey go to the share button but wait Xseconds before clicking because our VM is slow"
<gusch> om26er: we should start using "self.pointing_device.click_object()" instead of the click_item()
<om26er> gusch, I created that method to workaround this issue in jenkins before
<gusch> om26er: no idea if that would help, but it would be the proper function to use
<gusch> om26er: ah - I thought it's a part of autopilot
<om26er> gusch, click_object() would result in more failures
<veebers> gema, ogra_: Hi, my ears were burning :-) Are you talking about the code in phablet-test-run that stops the shell etc.?
<gema> veebers: I think ogra_ is , yes
<om26er> sil2100, hey, so all these tests run in a single VM, one after the other? how much ram does the VM have?
<veebers> gema, ogra_: I believe sergiusens or om26er would be the ones to talk to re: that. I think they're familiar w/ that code
<gema> om26er: if you are running tests on a VM on an overloaded jenkins server and the tests do not pass because it is too slow
<om26er> veebers, gema I am supposed to fix that, once service unity8 start/stop works
<gema> om26er: the solution is not to increase the timeout
<gema> om26er: we need to talk about that
<veebers> om26er:  ah cool
<gema> om26er: cool
<ogra_> om26er, should work with the next image
<ogra_> 17.1
<om26er> ogra_, would it work with dist-upgrade or something android side will be needed? aka reflash
<om26er> gema, I think its fine for the cases where there is only one app' tests are run. but for the cases where we run autopilot tests for the whole image, we may need to increase the RAM of the VM
<ogra_> dist upgrade to the latest ubuntu-touch-session (0.59) whould do it
<ogra_> *should
<gema> om26er: no, if VMs are too slow for this kind of testing then we test on bare metal
<om26er> ogra_, I reported a bug yesterday where 'service restart ubuntu-touch-session' would break dbus somehow i.e. qdbus says connection refused
<gema> om26er: but we don't mess with reasonable timeouts that will then make failed tests pass in hw
<gema> om26er: it doesn't matter how much memory you give to the VM if the server that runs them is overloaded, that is an environmental issue that needs to be resolved outside the tests
<gema> om26er: unless you think the timeouts are unreasonable even for HW
<om26er> gema, timeouts are not needed for our desktops as all tests pass. so its indeed an environment issue
<gema> om26er: then don't change them, let's figure out where to run those VM tests
<om26er> gema, i mean if i run tests locally they always pass, but they do have a tendency to fail in jenkins (due to slowness)
<om26er> gema, ok, great
<gema> om26er: that is a confusing statement, since jenkins is just a glorified cron
<gema> om26er: tests fail on the virtualised environment , rather
<gema> right?
<gema> om26er: do the tests pass when you run them on a VM at home?
<om26er> gema, yep, I meant that
<gema> om26er: let's try to be precise with these things or else we all end up blaming jenkins or utah or the lab and get confused
<om26er> gema, never tried in a VM here, always run natively
<gema> om26er: try on a VM
<om26er> gema, will do
<gema> om26er: thanks
<om26er> np :)
<jcollado> asac, ogra_: I'm back.
<gema> jcollado: I think we don't need you
<gema> jcollado: ogra_ has everything under control
<jcollado> gema: Ok. Thanks.
<ogra_> jcollado, thanks for pointing it out though
 * ogra_ wasnt aware you hacked /etc/device-services, i thought you just killled unity8
<sergiusens> asac: gema ogra_ it's still failing because the change that was mentioned yesterday didn't happen here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L142
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, yeah, the dbus-session needs to be sourced from the new location ... and it needs to use initctl to stop unity8
<popey> I spy 20130717.1
<om26er> ogra_, hey! I have the latest ubuntu-touch-session now but: 'service unity8 restart' still says "unity8: unrecognized service"
<ogra_> om26er, are you the phablet user ?
<ogra_> you need to be in the users session
<ogra_> (root cant see user sessions)
<om26er> tried both way. as phablet user with ssh, and over adb as root
<ogra_> and you used "initctl stop unity8" ?
<om26er> ogra_, THAT, I was using 'service unity8 stop' now it works
<ogra_> (initctl list should also list all apps in the session)
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> om26er: they are not running on VM but on real hardware, beefy machines with 4 to 8G of RAM…
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list|grep unity
<ogra_> unity7 stop/waiting
<ogra_> unity-panel-service stop/waiting
<ogra_> unity8 start/running, process 632
<ogra_> now thats really intresting
<om26er> I just noted that
<didrocks> om26er: most of the thing which induced slowliness is autopilot itself when run with rmd
<ogra_> where do unity7 and unity-panel-service come from
<ogra_> its not a biggie since they dont run, but something seems to register them in upstart
<om26er> didrocks, I am thinking what's going to be the solution for that. should we just delay the click ?
<didrocks> om26er: not sure, you can ssh/use kvm on the machine, you should have videos as well
<didrocks> on the jenkins job
<om26er> didrocks, I saw the video
<didrocks> ok, maybe this delay is induced by unity7
<didrocks> as we are seeing a lot of stuff running slowly on it
<didrocks> om26er: does the video seems slow?
<om26er> didrocks, the video seems to also show that the environment is loaded quite heavily given the video is slow
<om26er> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> om26er: the video is 7fps
<om26er> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/470/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoViewer.test_nav_bar_share_button%20(with%20mouse).ogv
<didrocks> om26er: otherwise rmd was getting crazy
<om26er> didrocks, i am sure if that suite is run again the same test will pass. it wen't haywire that time only due to environmental issue
<didrocks> om26er: hum, weird though that one both config, it failed, isn't it?
<om26er> didrocks, that's the head scratching part :/
<asac> sergiusens: ok... don't give up getting that in :)
<asac> thanks!
<om26er> didrocks, i do think increase in the delay will fix though
<didrocks> om26er: so I don't trust a new run will fix those, autopilot doesn't introspect the app to know that something is loading?
<asac> sergiusens: maybe you can tell gema exactly what was discussed?
<asac> unkless you already did
 * asac out again doing other stuff
<om26er> didrocks, we do make sure (in the test) that before moving the mouse make sure the toolbar is fully visible. What we may need to also assert is that the toolbar is not animating before moving the mouse
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, not sure how feasable it is though
<om26er> It could be that the "spread" state of the toolbar becomes true even when the minor part of the toolbar is visible on screen.
<didrocks> om26er: I would do either way: have a WI to have this done and implemented. If the media apps team needs to get their stuff quickly, timeout as workaround, but noted as such and removed timely :)
<didrocks> om26er: right, that would make sense
<didrocks> sil2100: so at leat, it confirms we can publish the sdk stack ^
<om26er> didrocks, sil2100 can you point me to the sdk change? I want to run this specific test with the latest sdk you guys talking about
<didrocks> om26er: oh, you didn't try with it? I thought you did
<didrocks> om26er: ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> grab latest sdk packages
<didrocks> sil2100: wait then! ^
<dinky_> Hi everyone, just trying to sort out google contacts sync with syncevolution. Not having muuch luck. The directions here spew errors at me: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html Anyo
<dinky_> Anyone sort this on a recent build?
<om26er> didrocks, that's actually a regression in the sdk :p
<om26er> oh the irony
<didrocks> om26er: ah, so sil2100 was right to refrain it :p
<om26er> file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/MediaViewer/MediaViewer.qml:459: ReferenceError: caller is not defined
<didrocks> om26er: stop blaming jenkins/the machines running tests :p
<didrocks> Kaleo: timp ^
<didrocks> sil2100: so, no forced release of the sdk please :)
<om26er> didrocks, right ;) it has happened for us in ps-qa jenkins jobs in the past though
<didrocks> om26er: I wonder why gusch can't reproduce though
<didrocks> om26er: trust daily-release infra ;)
 * greyback hates that nasty click when his nexus seems to get stuck in a reboot loop
 * om26er didn't knew there was a UI toolkit update in the context as well.
 * ogra_ notes popey answers to mails from feb. 
<popey> oh
<popey> didnt see the date
<popey> has someone let a load of moderated mail through?
<om26er> ogra_, hey
<om26er> ogra_, can we pass arguments while starting a service? I would like to start unity8 with -testability for example
<gusch> didrocks: I see that "caller" error only on jenkins (and I do have meanwhile the new SDK)
<ogra_> om26er, hmm, i think so, i guess through a variable parameter that you need to export when callin initctl... xnox do you happen to know that ?
<om26er> gusch, I have the same issue here as well.
<ogra_> popey, looks like, there are really ancient mails among them
<popey> i blame callum
<xnox> om26er: start unity8 MY_VAR=foobar
<xnox> om26er: will make $MY_VAR available in the environment.
<ogra_> xnox, what would MY_VAR be for a command option
<ogra_> i.e. if you want unity8 --foople
<xnox> om26er: your job file, then should use a variable.
<xnox> om26er: alternatively you can use an override file "echo 'exec unity8 --foople' > unity8.override"
<ogra_> xnox, ah, thanks, i guess we should change the unity8 job then to accept something like $OPTIONS and use it if set
<xnox> om26er: you can place override files in any of XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/upstart or XDG_CONFIG_HOME/upstart locations: ~/.config/upstart, /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntu/upstart, /etc/xdg
<om26er> xnox, cool, thanks. Will try and let you know
<ogra_> i guess ~/.config/upstart will do
 * popey updates https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Installation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM
<sil2100> didrocks: :D
 * sil2100 sometimes learns from experience
<didrocks> sil2100: nice call ;)
<Laney> sergiusens:
<Laney> Preparing to replace phablet-tools 0.15+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1 (using .../phablet-tools_0.15+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<Laney> Unpacking replacement phablet-tools ...
<Laney> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/phablet-tools_0.15+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tests/__init__.py', which is also in package hud-tools 13.10.1+13.10.20130717-0ubuntu1
<xnox> Laney: bug in both packages, as top level "tests" module should never be shipped.
 * xnox was pondering to write lintian check for it, as too much automatic setup-tools does that a lot.
<Laney> yes
<ogra_> gema, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/utah/fix-dbus-location/+merge/175254 ... (not sure who can approve it, but that should solve all dbus issues)
<ogra_> (it wouold be a lot better if it would just rely on the users environment that explicitly exporting though)
<ogra_> (but before asac wants to stop everything again, i rather leave the hack in since it is known to work :P )
<gema> jcollado: ^^
<gema> jcollado: can you review and approve?
<gema> or reject, whichever you feel is better :P
<jcollado> gema: Yes
<gema> jcollado: thanks
<ogra_> the get_phone_shell_cmds()  function needs to go or at least be rewritten from the ground up
<ogra_> but thats something jcollado knows already :)
<ogra_> (in shell i would just do something like: "pgrep unity8 >/dev/null 2>&1 && initctl stop unity8"
<ogra_> )
<om26er> sergiusens, do we still want to keep compatibility for non-flipped images in phablet-test-run or should I just remove it ?
<ogra_> just drop it
<popey> ogra_: 20130717.1 seems good here
<ogra_> non flipped will be completely dead by end of the week
<ogra_> (it is currently in a weird zombie state)
<ogra_> popey, yeah, but i fear we will still see red tests on utah ...
<om26er> xnox, ogra_ thanks, that worked fine.
<ogra_> there are teo fixes that need to go in .... (one is the MP above, the other the unity8 initctl stuff above)
<popey> k
<ogra_> s/teo/two/
<jcollado> ogra_: Ok, so no more updates to /etc/device-services (which doesn't exist anymore) and just "initctl start/stop unity8" ?
<xnox> ogra_: is dbus-session hack specific to ubuntu touch?
<xnox> ogra_: cause i don't have ~/.cache/upstart/dbus-session here =) but wish I had.
<xnox> ogra_: it's for autopilot ubiquity, in my case.
<ogra_> jcollado, right, you should be able to test with initctl status unity8 (or pgrep as shown above) if it runs
<ogra_> xnox, dbus creates it
<xnox> ogra_: but that location seems odd, shouldn't it be, $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/dbus-session ?
<ogra_> make sure to have the latest
<xnox> ogra_: ah, I didn't log out in a while.
<ogra_> xnox, feek free to improve, but note that utah currently hardcodes the location
<ogra_> *feek/feel/
<ogra_> not sure if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR always reliably points to ~/.cache/upstart/
<jcollado> ogra_: "pgrep unity8" returns a pid, but any initctl command returns "initctl: Unknown job: unity8"
<xnox> ogra_: no, it points to a logind assigned location in /run/, e.g. /run/user/1000/
<ogra_> jcollado, how do you call it ?
<jcollado> ogra_: $ initctl status unity8
<jcollado> initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<ogra_> hablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl status unity8
<ogra_> unity8 start/running, process 1459
<xnox> ogra_: as we don't want to keep that file persistent acroos multiple logins.
<ogra_> jcollado, are you the phablet user ?
<ogra_> it only works in the users env
<xnox> jcollado: you are probably not running as the phablet user. You need to be on the same UPSTART_SESSION.
<ogra_> not as root
<jcollado> ogra_: Yes
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env |grep UPSTART
<ogra_> UPSTART_SESSION=unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/532
<ogra_> you shoudl see something similar
<xnox> jcollado: initctl list-sessions
<xnox> jcollado: and then export UPSTART_SESSION=$whatever is above, e.g. "unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/...."
<jcollado> $ env | grep UPSTART
<jcollado> UPSTART_INSTANCE=
<jcollado> UPSTART_EVENTS=filesystem
<jcollado> UPSTART_JOB=android-tools-adbd
<jcollado> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list-sessions
<jcollado> 547 unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/547
<jcollado> xnox: Let me try that export
<ogra_> jcollado, make sure to have ubuntu-touch-session 0.59 or bigger installed
<ogra_> from there on the var should be in the users env
<jcollado> xnox: After the export, seems to work fine.
<ogra_> hmm, ubuntu-touch-session definitely should do that export
<ogra_> in all cases
<jcollado> ogra_: Version 0.58
<ogra_> ah, phew
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> upgrade it then and all should be fine
<jcollado> ogra_: From what I see in the channel, my understanding was that I needed to "phablet-flash -b", but the flash failed (not sure why). Do I need to re-flash or just upgrade the packages?
<ogra_> just apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> that should give you even 0.60
<om26er> is there a way to login as user (and not root) with adb on flipped images
<ogra_> nope
<jcollado> ogra_: Upgraded to 0.60, rebooted to make sure and still I get the "Unknown job: unity8"
<ogra_> only sudp -u phablet -i
<ogra_> *sudo
<ogra_> jcollado, do you see UPSTART_SESSION in your env ?
<jcollado> ogra_: Nope. Same output as above:
<jcollado> $ env | grep UPSTART
<jcollado> UPSTART_INSTANCE=
<jcollado> UPSTART_EVENTS=filesystem
<jcollado> UPSTART_JOB=android-tools-adbd
<ogra_> ls /etc/profile.d/
<ogra_> is there an upstart-phablet.sh file ?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-17-125732.png  made me smile today ☻
<popey> I did indeed take 1 photo!
<om26er> ogra_, cool, this did what I wanted: adb shell '$@' sudo -u phablet -i initctl start unity8
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> popey, well, does it change if you take another one ?
<popey> ogra_: i haven't dared take another photo :D
<ogra_> heh
<popey> (yes)
<popey> love this
<jcollado> ogra_: Yes
<jcollado> $ ls /etc/profile.d/
<jcollado> dbus-source.sh  upstart-phablet.sh
<ogra_> hmm, then i dont get why it isnt executed for you
<ogra_> jcollado, it clearly works for om26er
<ogra_> (and for me)
<ogra_> jcollado, is that via adb (and then sudp -u phablet -i) or via ssh
<ogra_> *sudo
<jcollado> ogra_: adb
<om26er> flipped ?
<ogra_> hopefully
<ogra_> unflipped on nexus is dead and done since weeks
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep XDG
<ogra_> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/32011
<ogra_> do you have XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in your env ?
<jcollado> ogra_: I tried using ssh and that works
<ogra_> well, adb should too
<jussi> Is Mirv on holidays?
<ogra_> jcollado, did you log out and in after installing the new package ? it indeed needs a new login for the changes to take effect
<jcollado> ogra_: I rebooted
<ogra_> since we source from /etc/profile.d
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> thats really strange
<jcollado> $ env | grep XDG
<jcollado> XDG_SESSION_ID=c3
<jcollado> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/32011
<jcollado> (with adb)
<ogra_> ok, thats good
<ogra_> i dont get why UPSTART_SESSION isnt there though, it is exported from the exact same place that sets XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<ogra_> jcollado, /sbin/initctl list-sessions | awk '{ print $NF; quit }'
<ogra_> does that retunr anything
<ogra_> unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/532 is what i get here
<ogra_> (and thats also what the prifile.d snippet should put into UPSTART_SESSION
<ogra_> )
<jcollado> $ /sbin/initctl list-sessions | awk '{ print $NF; quit }
<jcollado> unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/547
<ogra_> *profile
<ogra_> wow, so weird
<ogra_> why is it not exported then
<ogra_> like for everyone else
<xnox> ogra_: jcollado: we only setup upstart-user session for graphical login, adb / ssh / sudo will not get you an upstart-session.
<ogra_> xnox, wrong :)
<xnox> thus initctl list-sessions hack is needed to fetch the currently running session.
<xnox> ogra_: what have you done ogra and where?! =)))))
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/profile.d/upstart-phablet.sh
<ogra_> # Join the phablet Upstart session
<ogra_> uid=$(getent passwd "$USER"|cut -d: -f3)
<ogra_> export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/$uid"
<ogra_> export UPSTART_SESSION=$(/sbin/initctl list-sessions | awk '{ print $NF; quit }')
<xnox> the best of upstart cookbook =)
<ogra_> xnox, every login in touch should automatically join the session that way
<xnox> ogra_: but that assumes that a session is present. if the session leader is topped (e.g. unity8) the session dies.
<ogra_> the session leader isnt unity8 :)
<ogra_> its ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> unity8 is just one app in it
<ogra_> s/app/job/
<ogra_> so you can kill the shell and still have the rest of the session up
<ogra_> (and can restart the shell etc)
 * xnox clearly needs to upgrade to latest image and poke around it.
<xnox> this all sounds way too awesome =)
<ogra_> yeah, we started actually making use of upstart :)
<ogra_> though that still doesnt tell what jcollado's issue is
<ogra_> i dont get that
<ogra_> jcollado, initctl list
<ogra_> doe that return a list of jobs ?
<ogra_> (if not, whats the error)
<xnox> ogra_: initctl --user list
<xnox> is better, as that restricts to talking to user-session init only.
<ogra_> not if i actually am the user and UPSTART_SESSION exists
<ogra_> the export should properly restrict it already
<jcollado> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884013/
<xnox> ogra_: sure the default is to look at environment vars, but if we are troubleshooting a problem with environment..... without vars $ initctl list will default to system init.
<ogra_> jcollado, that looks like you are not properly sudoed to phablet
<xnox> jcollado: yeah, that's system wide init.
<ogra_> jcollado, how did you become phablet ?
<jcollado> su phablet
<ogra_> ah no
<xnox>  /o\
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<om26er> jcollado, hey
<ogra_> or su phablet - (but that will likely mess up your path)
<xnox> jcollado: don't use su =) ever. it doesn't setup / enherit proper environment. Unless that's your goal to get a clean environemnt, which doesn't correspond to user environment at all.
<om26er> jcollado, have you recently run autopilot tests on touch ?
<jcollado> ogra_, xnox: That was indeed the problem. Thanks a lot.
<ogra_> YAY !!!
 * ogra_ dances
<xnox>  \o/ win
<om26er> I see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884025/
<xnox> om26er: does DISPLAY=:0 help at all?
 * xnox checks
<ogra_> om26er, oh, wow, why would autopilot fire up dbus at all ? it shoudl just attach to the runnign session bus
<jcollado> om26er: I'm kind of desperate with that. phablet-test-run doesn't work for me right now. At first I though it was because of phablet-test-run not being updated to use the upstart commands and ignore the /etc/device-services file. However, even running autopilot from a terminal app in the phone itself return dbus problems.
<ogra_> where is the autopilot source
<xnox> ogra_: it does everything over dbus, and it can / should connect to running one. but it depends on how the wrapper is written.
<om26er> ogra_, lp:autopilot
<xnox> om26er: i'd like to know where is phablet-test-run is at?
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, i suspect another hardcoded dbus session address case
<om26er> xnox, lp:phablet-tools
<ogra_> xnox, phablet-tools
<xnox> om26er: cause you are launching that from host system, instead of the phablet@ user.
<sergiusens> om26er: where is your MR?
<om26er> sergiusens, didn't propose yet, its without the MR
<ogra_> xnox, it should sudo -u phablet during run ...
<sergiusens> om26er: branch?
<xnox> om26er: jcollado: do not use phablet-test-run, it's for unflipped / legacy only....
<sergiusens> xnox: no, it should work on both
<jcollado> xnox, sergiusens: Yes, there's some code to detect if the image is flipped or not.
<om26er> sergiusens, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/phablet-tools/adapt_to_latest_changes_in_touch_image/revision/131
<sergiusens> xnox: there's a chroot check, it will fail wrt to the new dbus/upstart change
<om26er> tests run fine if logged into the phone, they only fail for phablet-test-run
<om26er> this error: DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<om26er> that error appears when autopilot tests are tried to run as root
<ogra_> om26er, make phablet-test-run switch to the phablet user first
<ogra_> at least for all tests that need dbus
<sergiusens> om26er: that should be the default
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^^
<sergiusens> let me see if anyone changed that
<ogra_> what should be the default ?
<xnox> sergiusens: but exec_with_adb is not guarded, and does chrootcmd.
<ogra_> running as root ?
<xnox> ogra_: all autopilot tests need dbus
<sergiusens> ogra_: ssh phablet@localhost "autopilot ..."
<ogra_> ah
<xnox> well it's not "just" that.
<xnox> ssh -o NoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost=yes -t $USER@$TARGET_IP -p $TARGET_SSH_PORT "bash -ic \"$@\""
<ogra_> yeah, that shoould work unless you then firsse up a subshell with cleared env
<popey> ogra_: ???????? no permissions
<sergiusens> xnox: autopilot depends on dbus, the object tree is exported there
<ogra_> *fire
<popey> what does that usually indicate?
<ogra_> popey, no permissions i would guess :)
 * xnox ponders if "bash -ic" wrapping is playing up.
<om26er> popey, fastboot ?
<sergiusens> popey: device keys need to be accepted
<popey> FUNNY MAN
<popey> thats from doing adb devices
<popey> on a samsung galaxy
<sergiusens> popey: against pure android ?
<popey> no, its one i flashed yesterday
<popey> remember ☻
<ogra_> popey, it indicates that the udev rule is not catching ut
<popey> er, monday
<ogra_> *it
<popey> raring machine with adb tools from ppa
<sergiusens> also that
<popey> unplug/replug maybe
<om26er> popey, sudo adb kill-server;sudo adb start-server (used to fix for me)
<popey> yeah ta
<ogra_> restart adb as root
<ogra_> right, what om26er said
<popey> kk thanks chaps
<ogra_> (you could figure out the right runes and send a patch for adb's udev rule if you feel like
<popey> unfortunately the device is remote from me, in london
<popey> if I get hold of a device at oscon next week I may
<ogra_> ah, well, then restarting adb should just do
<popey> ogra_: is 20130717.1 safe for me to recommend to design people to flash?
<ogra_> popey, yes, it will only fail autopilot until we fixed that
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ jcollado gema heads up that once the new image upgrader is in, all this may break again
<popey> great, will still need --pending yes?
<ogra_> popey, meaning by asac definition it wouldnt be safe to release :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<popey> pfffft, he worries too much
<ogra_> dont tell me :)
<ogra_> well, he wants all gree on the dashboard (which is what we are working on atm)
<ogra_> *green
<ogra_> but a broken testsuite doesnt necessarily mean bad image :)
<asac> sergiusens: who lands that?
<Kaleo> didrocks: what?
<ogra_> asac, foundations
<asac> sergiusens: whoever lands that should prep with QA so that doesnt happen
<asac> and coordinate that
<ogra_> asac, there will likely bee a massive breakage once that happens
<asac> slangasek: cjwatson: stgraber: ^
<ogra_> due to the fact that so many parts use hardcoded assumptions all over the place
<ogra_> (and due to the fact that likely not every single bit is prepared to have the rootfs completely readonly)
<cjwatson> asac: I believe that's on stgraber
<asac> stgraber: can you comment on that?
<ogra_> sergiusens, so once we have that autopilot stuff back running, i'd like to merge your click package installer ... note that it would be nicer to not use the hooks for new cod but properly integrate it into live-build/auto/config|build ... but we can do that later
<asac> stgraber: lets chat a bit later... have to run to something for 1.5h
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure, I will fix on cjwatson comments I'm just reading now
<ogra_> asac, stgraber will likely not be able to do much, the tests will fail and need adjustment etc ... i guess that should be a cross team effort across all teams
<om26er> jcollado, sorry missed you message, so you have your device running flipped image right ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i didnt notice colin had commented
<asac> ogra_: yes, but not in cowboy/firedrill mode inside the archive; prep outside, accept some pain, keep everyone happy
<asac> good deal :)
<sergiusens> ricmm: can you send an email to the lists wrt upstart user session changes?
<ogra_> asac, too many pieces to do it outside of the archive ... we should instead prepare for a day or two with broken image to speed it up ... after we have one rocksolid build (imho)
<ogra_> asac, but your call in the end :)
<asac> no ... we have been through that discussion :)
<ogra_> yes, it will cost us a lot more time to land it then
<asac> a firedrill is more expensive than anything else
<asac> people bleeding out, working all night etc.
<asac> having less energy afterwards
<asac> so that must never be the plan.
<ogra_> if it is planned in advance i dont see an issue
<ogra_> the unplanned breakage harms us
<ogra_> not the planned one
<asac> we cnanot have images broken without a firedrill mode
<asac> thje costs for that are engineering wide
<asac> doing it properly is always more efficient long term
<asac> properly meaning without breaking the main integration baseline
<ogra_> we dont release broken images ... there will just not be an update released for one or two days (i belibve we can even do it in one with poroper planning and reviews in advance)
<asac> thats not acceptable. we want to get confirm about issues fixed from the images in dashboard each and every day. every day we dont see that we have to get folks do stuff manuallyt etc. eg.g. costs all over the place
<asac> anyway have to run
<asac> bbiab
<om26er> mzanetti, ping
<Saviq> om26er, he's away on Qt Contributors' Summit
<om26er> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> om26er, he does pop in sometimes, but not often
<Saviq> mzanetti, can we help maybe?
<Saviq> om26er, btw, the unity8 job for upstart is a user-session one, so it's there in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<Saviq> om26er, but unfortunately it's not working due to some ways the session is set up
<om26er> Saviq, that fixed now. I have it working
<sergiusens> Saviq: should be working today
<Saviq> om26er, ah cool
<Saviq> sergiusens, cheers
<om26er> Saviq, there is a feature request for the unity8 upstart job though. we should be able to give command line parameter
<Saviq> sergiusens, om26er shouldn't the unity8 upstart job live with unity8 btw?
<Saviq> !!! infographics are real !!!!
<Saviq> pete-woods, you ROCK
<Saviq> "1 photos captured today"
<popey> hehe
<popey> Saviq: please confirm bug 1202165 ☻
<ubot5> bug 1202165 in touch-preview-images "Welcome screen says "1 photos" - should be "1 photo"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202165
<Azelphur> Does anyone know if Ubuntu phone plans to have xmir in the future?
<om26er> Azelphur, the phone will run mir
<Azelphur> om26er: doesn't it already run mir?
<om26er> Azelphur, not yet, I hope a few weeks (if not days)
<Azelphur> o.O, what is it running on now?
<sergiusens> Saviq: that's an open question, I may think so
<om26er> Azelphur, SurfaceFlinger currently
<sergiusens> om26er: I'm going to reconstruct your MR and drop unflipped
<Azelphur> I see :)
<om26er> sergiusens, ok
<ogra_> Azelphur, and i dont think there are plans to installl XMir by default (only Mir) ... but you will be able to do that yourself in developer mode
<Azelphur> are the apps in the additional downloads section supposed to work? I clicked on most of them and nothing happens
<sergiusens> 14.04 might have it
<Azelphur> ogra_: sweet
<ogra_> nah, they are just pretty pictures
<marcoceppi> So, tethering support on the roadmap at all?
 * marcoceppi uses this feature extensively
<ogra_> click package integration is on its way, then there will be installlable apps in the shell too
<om26er> sergiusens, also fix exec_with_ssh() :)
<sergiusens> om26er: I'm on that
<Saviq> popey, indeed
<popey> ta
 * cjwatson is sweating through revising the click hooks design/implementation at the moment
<Azelphur> ogra_: sweet, it's looking cool, might dual boot my phone so I can watch the development
<sergiusens> om26er: but it's easier without unflipped
<kalikiana> Azelphur, I think of them as teasers. every cuple days more teasers turn into nice things :-D
<cjwatson> (literally; heatwave)
<ogra_> heh, here too
<Azelphur> kalikiana: yea haha, I noticed how the stuff that is done is really nice, and the stuff that isn't is non-existent :P
<ogra_> not that hot though ... we're still below 30
<kalikiana> Azelphur, the settings app is like that. I love the looks but many pieces don't work just yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, seriously, drop all that unflipped code
<ogra_> we wont go back :)
<Azelphur> kalikiana: yea, I went around pressing all the buttons :P
<cjwatson> only barely below here; it's 29
<ogra_> phew
<sergiusens> ogra_: I know, I'm dropping :-)
<Azelphur> Is there a page with documentation for Ubuntu phone app developers?
<ogra_> :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: :D
<popey> Azelphur: developer.ubuntu.com
<kalikiana> Azelphur, this one maybe http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<popey> thats the startpoint
<Azelphur> cool, ty
<pete-woods> Saviq: now we just need to get lots more data sources added!
<popey> Azelphur: and feel free to ask in here or #ubuntu-app-devel
 * Saviq needs to get the freakin' microSIM adapter to start dogfooding... :/
<Azelphur> cool :)
<ogra_> i would borrow you mine, but my arm is to short to hand it to you
 * ogra_ streches .... see ... 
<didrocks> Kaleo: I think sil2100 already told you, but the sdk stack regressed some media autopilot tests
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet, but now you did ;) I think I need to add this one test to the list of tests ran on SDK
<sil2100> Since it slipped through our fingers
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<Kaleo> didrocks: so, what's the bug report
<Kaleo> ?
<sil2100> om26er: ^ ?
<didrocks> Kaleo: just the messenger here when people don't transmit the message :p
<om26er> Kaleo, in the gallery-app clicking on the share-button does not show the dialog
<om26er> Kaleo, terminal says: file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/MediaViewer/MediaViewer.qml:459: ReferenceError: caller is not defined
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/media_stack_fix/+merge/175278 <- fix packages list and that one additional test
<didrocks> sil2100: great! approving, feel free to deploy once merged :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: FYI, sil2100 refreshed the list ^
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, you're online! Np ;)
<sergiusens> xnox: ogra_ what am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884222/
<ogra_> sh -c probably ?
<jibel> what is the upstart event on touch to know that wlan is ready to use?
<didrocks> sergiusens: $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is interpreted by bash/sh before you executes sudo
<didrocks> execute*
<didrocks> (so it's $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from root's env)
<sergiusens> didrocks: makes sense!
<sergiusens> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: didrocks what about now? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884232/
<sergiusens> reason autopilot is failing is because the env isn't being exported
<didrocks> ah, this is more interesting :)
<ogra_> quoting ...
<didrocks> yep, what ogra says
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i sh -c 'env |grep DBUS'
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-nRITxeJvsr
<Kaleo> didrocks: the people being sil2100 ?
<Kaleo> sil2100: where is the bug report?
<Kaleo> or om26er ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: a copy/paste of that returns SUDO_COMMAND=/bin/bash -c sh -c env\ |grep\ DBUS
<sil2100> Kaleo: well, I don't know the exact problem, but om26er would know more
<sergiusens> let me see what's going on with my env
<Kaleo> sil2100: that's not my question :)
<sil2100> Kaleo: I just found that newer SDK caused an AP failure
<Kaleo> sil2100: didrocks: om26er: when there is a failure, first thing to do is bug report
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, worst case just read the file direclty and source it
<sil2100> Kaleo: right ;) om26er should do that, as he probably knows most
<Kaleo> sil2100: good
<Kaleo> om26er: you there? :)
<om26er> reporting
<sil2100> Kaleo: I would just submit a bug report like 'AP test fails'
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, but I was trying to avoid that
<Kaleo> om26er: thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/dbus-session
<ogra_> yeah, thats definitely better indeed
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, read it in .bashrc
<Kaleo> sil2100: om26er: so I assume then that nobody has been working on the issue then?
<sil2100> Kaleo: moooost probably
<Kaleo> sil2100: om26er: when did we notice?
<om26er> Kaleo, an hour ago
<Kaleo> om26er: ok :)
<Kaleo> fresh
<didrocks> Kaleo: hum, we did notice 4 hours ago rather, gush tried first to reproduce it but couldn't
<didrocks> Kaleo: then, om26er reproduced it 2h30 ago
<Kaleo> didrocks: so there is something wrong in the process
<didrocks> from the logs
<Kaleo> didrocks: first, bug report should be made
<sergiusens> ogra_: if I add what's in .bashrc to .profile it works fine
<Kaleo> didrocks: then I think since it seems that SDK is marked as culprit, a person from the SDK should work on it right away
<Kaleo> didrocks: how can we make sure that happens?
<om26er> didrocks, Kaleo previously we have been thinking it a general test failure, the dialog not appearing was discovered ~1h ago or a bit longer
<didrocks> Kaleo: you and timp were pinged for that on that channel, not sure if any other communication has been done
<didrocks> 13:06:09      om26er | didrocks, that's actually a regression in the sdk :p
<didrocks> om26er: it's 15:40 now here
<om26er> didrocks, wow time flied or something
<didrocks> Kaleo: I don't know, I hope that sdk will have better regression tests soon to not rely on autopilot tests from apps
<ogra_> sergiusens, ??
<ogra_> sergiusens, we ship whats in bashrc in /etc/profile.d/ snippets now
<Kaleo> didrocks: that's unrelated
<stgraber> ogra_, asac, sergiusens: What's QA doing that'll fail with read-only? Read a good chunk of the backlog but I'm still confused :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: if there is an issue, it needs to be dealt with properly
<ogra_> sergiusens, are you on the last ubuntu-touch-session package ?
<didrocks> Kaleo: it clearly is seeing the regressions we had lately
<sergiusens> stgraber: installation of additional things without enabling developer mode
<ogra_> stgraber, we dont know, thats the point :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: and the workaround we had to put in place in the tests with that
<Kaleo> didrocks: it's not
<ogra_> stgraber, we switched to upstart sessions and the whole testing fell over ... now we try to remove all the hardcoded paths etc
<Kaleo> didrocks: so timp did not see the ping because his internet & irc died
<om26er> bug 1202201
<Kaleo> didrocks: I did not because I was sleeping
<ubot5> bug 1202201 in gallery-app "Share dialog does not appear with latest SDK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202201
<ogra_> stgraber, i expect that switching to image upgrades will cause similar issues
<stgraber> sergiusens: ah yeah, that'll definitely fail unless they can get their stuff running from a standalone directory on the data partition (so not installing extra stuff) or run in developer mode (which would be bad as test results will likely differ due to / being rw)
<ogra_> stgraber, due to the readonly nature, due to different FS structure, due to no apt available etc
<om26er> Kaleo, is it fine for gallery-app or should I add ubuntu-ui-toolkit as well ?
<ogra_> stgraber, the point is that we need to check in advance
<asac> stgraber: what you should do is really check with qa how the run the image and which tools
<stgraber> ogra_: fs structure "should" be fine, we've got a bunch of extra stuff but in theory I have at least the same stuff as you currently do, but yeah, they'll have to cope with readonly, I don't think switching to devel mode is the right thing for them to do
<asac> and give it a try and see
<asac> if there are issues work with them
<asac> in that way you can protect from the most issues. there might be more if it hits real infra
<ogra_> stgraber, right, which means we will likely need changes in the test suites
<MacSlow> tmoenicke, ping
<ogra_> stgraber, and we need to identify them
<asac> but :)... we caan minimize the risk by prepping
<stgraber> asac: who's writing those tools/tests?
<ogra_> QA
<tmoenicke> MacSlow: pong
<stgraber> ogra_: QA is a rather big team ;)
<asac> stgraber: gema can connect you to someone to assist you... right now we work with doanac and jcollado, but there might be someone better.
<asac> gema: stgraber would like to check with someone to see how he can see what impacts his big landing has
<ogra_> stgraber, well, there are plety f areas we are currently fixing just for the upstart switch
<ogra_> stgraber, (they all use the same hardcoded paths etc)
<ogra_> stgraber, so it really spans across a multitured of code trees
<ogra_> *multitude
<stgraber> asac: ok, I'll see if I can find some time to test that QA stuff, though I only have two days of work left before I leave for London and then I'll be on vacation and conferences for 3 weeks after that (well, still working 1-2days a week) and unfortunately I have higher priority bugs and features to get to by then, so I can definitely help someone in QA setup a readonly device and give pointers as to how to fix the tests but I doubt I'll be 
<stgraber> oh, I have a feeling that one will get cut... let me know where and I'll paste the rest...
<asac> stgraber: well, we definitely don't want to land stuff that will break our QA infrastructure
<seb128> Cimi, Saviq: overlay-scrollbar bug fix commited, jfyi
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<ogra_> stgraber, ... give pointers as to how to fix the tests but I doubt I'll be  ...
<ogra_> thats where it was cut
<stgraber> ogra_: thanks
<stgraber> "I'll be able to do much more than that"
<ogra_> stgraber, did you ever try to run the tests that are shipped with phablet-tools ?
<ogra_> i think getting that to work would be a good start
<ogra_> if there are changes required they should be easy to port over to utah and other bits
<stgraber> asac: sure and I'm certainly not for rushing the feature in. On paper we're only supposed to have the thing working end-to-end on all devices by end of August (deadline for landing the UI), until then, I don't really mind having both systems in parallel and switch once the blockers have been resolved (proper testing on all devices, regression free and click packages working by default at least)
<ogra_> (at least thats the case for the dbus and upsatart changes we fix atm)
<annerajb> hello
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, please not parallel images again
<asac> stgraber: i would suggest to check whats going on now
<asac> and then we can assess looking on the details
<ogra_> stgraber, also landing it in august will be way to late to shake out bugs
<stgraber> ogra_: well, that's what I'm doing at the moment ;) but yeah, I'd like to avoid having half the users on each
<ogra_> this is a massive architectural change of the whole image foundation
<asac> what we need to check though if that decision then has good/complete enough data, e.g. did we check what the impact on our QA infrastructure is? are there other areas with impact that we haven't thought about
<ogra_> there will surely be lots of bugs to shake out we will only get through user testing
<ogra_> so landing as early as possible is a req. imho
<asac> it really depends on the impact. hence i would like to know the impact first :)
<stgraber> asac: yeah, I plan on testing the phablet tests as soon as I can, which likely means late this afternoon (today is my meeting day so I'm stuck until 2:30pm)
<asac> stgraber: yeah. if you have questions just ping me... happy to talk
<ogra_> asac, the impact of switching in august only  and thus having bad bugs by release is surely worse than switching asap and having time to shake them out
<asac> I don't have enough details to make such assessment. but note that you also imply that the only other solution from landing today will be to land it late in august :)
<asac> or something'
<asac> thats also not decided
<asac> known
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> asac, well, we change the complete underlying architecture of the image to something we never did before
<ogra_> in the past such a change would have happened across two cycles
<ogra_> just leaving us 6 week to fix the issues (in case we switch end of august) is extremely risky
<ogra_> not to mention that this is only the preparation for another heavyweight change that will come after this
<ogra_> (repartitioning the device and working with partitions instead of images)
<ogra_> we would only do the second part mid sept. then
<sil2100> jhodapp: hi! Do you know if I can build/compile qtubuntu-sensors on amd64? Since it's missing some headers it seems
<ogra_> which well, might give us less then 4 weeks to fix issues
<asac> so as you say, the risk is very risky, because we cannot even assess the risk yet :)
<asac> e.g. hence, we need to prep better
<asac> check exactly what will be broken
<ogra_> asac, well, then we should not release by 13.10
<asac> ensure we have a plan and resourcing to really address that. then make a decision where to do that
<ogra_> these two changes are so massive that they would have deserved a full release cycle for testing them imho
<ogra_> it looks all good on paper but we have no real world testing yet
<ogra_> they are as bad as the container flip was ... which we are far from having shaken out completely yet
<stgraber> ogra_, asac: just took a look at phablet-test-run, it indeed won't work at all on readonly images as it relies on being able to do in-place changes to files and install packages with apt and dpkg. I expect this would work perfectly if in developer mode but then we'd be in a pretty different mode from our standard devices so I'm not sure how much value the test results would have
<ogra_> yeah, that wont test what the enduser gets at all
<asac> stgraber: right. we need overlayfs or massive rewrite of infrastructure?
<ogra_> ugh
<asac> we basically need to be able to produce custom images outside and then flash those
<ogra_> overlayfs is a no no
<asac> an-overlay-fs ... thats about approach
<stgraber> it could be changed to do a first prepartion pass where it installs everything in devel mode, then reboot in user mode (readonly) and run the tests which should work for most of the cases, however that means we wouldn't be able to test the upgrader (as the delta images won't work on a device that has been in devel mode)
<ogra_> it will kill your battery and performance
<asac> how to ensrure we can reasonably well test our read-only iamges
<ogra_> asac, by completely reworking the test suite
<stgraber> asac: overlayfs would effectively mean writable / (even if not persistent) which would still hide most of the bugs we hope in catching through QA
<asac> stgraber: yeah. better would really move the isntall and prep stuff out so we can run them up front
<ogra_> we need to test the actual setup the enduser gets
<asac> before flashing the image
<ogra_> else the tests  are pointless
<stgraber> asac: so effectively the same thing as running in devel mode except that you also get the overlayfs bugs on top :)
<asac> yeah.
<ogra_> and you need to have hacked up kernels
<ogra_> and someone needs to maintain overlayfs for 3.0 kernels ...
<asac> i think we need an officially vetted way to oproduce customized image derivates
<asac> that add tests
<asac> and also daily-release stuff
<ogra_> for 14.04 that sounds like a good plan
<asac> so that the image we test is as close as it can get
<asac> or we move all tests to click packages
<stgraber> asac: ideally, QA should rework their tools to be runnable from a standalone directory and not require package installation, that way we can run them on a perfectly clean device and at the end just flush the directory without any impact on the device
<ogra_> the image we test needs to be the image the enduser gets
<ogra_> asac, the testsuiote needs to be adjusted
<asac> yeah. so they would want a testing pack
<asac> that we unpack
<sergiusens> ogra_: can you add curl to the touch meta?
<ogra_> instead of the images
<asac> that would include autopilot stuff and libs
<asac> and stuff
<ogra_> sergiusens, uh, shudderm, cant we use wget ?
<asac> and the tests
<asac> that thing can then be unpacked to a directory
<asac> stgraber: ? or what would you imagine?
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh yeah, sorry, let's use wget
<ogra_> sergiusens, only half the deps and so much saner
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, so we should have a test click package
<stgraber> asac: yeah, that'd work fine. We have writable persistent directories they can use (/userdata/...), so they'd need to rework their setup to be self contained and ship it as a tarball or something that's unpacked there, test runs and then we flush it
<stgraber> asac: with the advantage that anyone can run that on their device without leaving any trace of the testing tools afterwards
<asac> stgraber: ok. however
<ogra_> instead of fiddlign with the image architecture to have something completely non std which makes testing moot
<asac> thats nowhere shorterm
<asac> also we cannot afford to turn off dashboard for amonth :)
<asac> so compromise MUST be that we start testing with developer mode
<ogra_> ++
<asac> so gyuess yoiu just need to focus on checking whether dev mode can be enabled well
<ogra_> but need to move the suite asap
<asac> and that it works with that
<asac> and we will pickup the next level after getting this in
<ogra_> dev mode will be the same as you have today
<stgraber> asac: right, we can run in developer mode for now, it's just a "touch /userdata/.developer_mode && reboot" away, so that's easy, however this will hide bugs for sure (any bug triggered by the device being in read-only mode)
<asac> yeah i know i know :)
<ogra_> (except that yoou have loop mounted imgs instead of the weird setup we use now)
<asac> stgraber: ok then just check in your testing discussed above that your landing doesnt cause autopilot regressions
<annerajb> rsalveti, hey i got the bootstrap to install fine this time.
<asac> otherwise talk to QA folks to address whatever that is
<asac> doanac: awake?
<asac> :)
<stgraber> asac: if we have regressions it'll likely be bugs on my side, my goal from the beginning was to be identical to flipped images but read-only, so if they run in read-write, the result should be identical (or we indeed have something to fix)
<stgraber> asac: anyway, have to go to my meetings now but can help run tests later
<asac> stgraber: yeah, so lets try to check before landing so we know the impact and then decide later today or tomorrow whats next
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets check later
<asac> ogra_: do you know if the infrastructure stuff for the dbus dashboard thing landed?
<annerajb> rsalveti, unfortunately the ubuntu raring link you told me to install goes on a reboot loop and ends the third time on the recovery
<ogra_> asac, i submitted an MP ... one sec didnt check if jcollado has landed that
<jcollado> ogra_, asac: Not yet.
<asac> jcollado: whats up?
<ogra_> asac, not yet then :)
<asac> stuck?
<jcollado> asac: No, I just want to check with doanac since he knows that code better than me.
<asac> doanac: !! :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, seeded and updating meta now
<sergiusens> ogra_: thanks
<jcollado> asac: We have our daily meeting in 12 minutes, so I'll talk to him then.
<asac> so you waited all these hours?
<asac> anyway
<asac> check with him quickly and also kick off all those jobs again once it landed
<asac> thx
<annerajb> sergiusens :how can i debug a reboot loop since this phones have no serial?
<ogra_> well, at least these 15 tests that ran were all successful :)
<ogra_> I: Checking Release signature
<ogra_> gpgv: Signature made Mi 17 Jul 2013 16:06:44 CEST using DSA key ID 437D05B5
<ogra_> gpgv: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<ogra_> E: Invalid Release signature (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)
<asac> network issue
 * ogra_ glares at his scree
<ogra_> n
<asac> most likely
<asac> or not?
<ogra_> well, you can still see me
<ogra_> or not ?
<asac> lol
<ogra_> same machine :)
<asac> thought you saw that on the phones in lab
<diwic> Device detected as /bin/bash: getprop: command not found
 * ogra_ tries again 
<asac> just run update one more time
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah, it is the new PPA
<ogra_> we had that during image build too last night
<ogra_> silly coreapps PPA ... has to go .... we need click !
<sergiusens> it's very common with ppas
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: comming
<diwic> any idea where I can find the "getprop" command?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i lierally saw that the first time last night ... in 8 years that i work with our infrastructure
<diwic> okay, using -d
<sergiusens> ogra_: 20% perhaps of the jenkins build failures come from that
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i'm lucky we never used PPAs in images before then i guess
<ogra_> bah, i clashed with Laney
 * ogra_ fixes his liecd-rootfs branch 
<mattyw> anyone else encountered this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/320989/depends-dropping-letters-error-when-trying-to-get-the-ubuntu-touch-sdk-preview
<popey> yes
<popey> working to fix it
 * popey leaves same as a comment ☻
<mattyw> popey, ok cool, thanks, no need to be sorry :)
<mhall119> popey: what's the issue with it?
<popey> mhall119: read your email ☻
<popey> morning btw
<mhall119> popey: that's just precise though right?
<cjwatson> Silly question: does PolicyKit work at all on ubuntu-touch?
<cjwatson> Not as in can you actually get prompted, but does it know that the phablet user is active?
<popey> yes mhall119 and quantal
<mhall119> ah,I didn't notice that tha AU question specified 12.04
<asac> jcollado: did doanac show up?
<asac> can we land and try if that helps?
<ogra_> no need to "try" we know it does :P
<Kaleo> didrocks: gusch: om26er: this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1202201) I have seen for weeks on the device; nothing new there
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202201 in gallery-app "Share dialog does not appear with latest SDK" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ogra_: well, then it should just land
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it doesn't work
<asac> and someone should still ensure that the jobs finish successfully
<annerajb> how important is this?? on the ubuntu bootloader i get E: Cant' open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command sergiusens ?
<Kaleo> gusch: om26er: is that the issue you are working on for a few hours now?
<sergiusens> annerajb: not important
<om26er> Kaleo, it was working for me today, till I updated the sdk
<ogra_> asac, my MP is only half of it, i think jcollado was working on the other bit (stopping the shell to be able to run the tests)
<Kaleo> om26er: it was not on my phone for weeks really
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, om26er did before/after comparison
 * annerajb wonder why it dosnt boot raring then...
<Kaleo> om26er: you testing on the nexus S?
<ogra_> asac, i dont know the status of that second part (though i know jcollado had the right fix)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I updated the MR/MP btw for click
<sergiusens> annerajb: you need to use saucy
<ogra_> sergiusens, will merge after meeting
<annerajb> sergiusens, oh that's what rsalveti gave me yesterday
<asac> ogra_: ok. well i would at least like a status update
<sergiusens> annerajb: my guess is missmatch of hybris and platform api
<om26er> Kaleo, desktop
<gusch> didrocks Kaleo om26er working on that one (Action.onTriggered does not have the caller)
<ogra_> asac, you need a secretary ... :)
<Kaleo> om26er: not good :)
<annerajb> sergiusens, wait i am using raring
<Kaleo> om26er: I actually have yesterday's image on my phone
<Kaleo> om26er: and it's broken too
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, I agree its been broken last 5 images
<annerajb> raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<pmcgowan> fwiw
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: more I think :)
<om26er> Kaleo, so what you are seeing on the phone is a dialog that depends on having a sharing service setup
<Kaleo> gusch: so is it an issue in the gallery or the toolkit according to you? do you need help?
<om26er> Kaleo, that's why you see a transparent black thingy on the phone
<gusch> Kaleo: btw. ToolbarButton can't be disabled
<Kaleo> gusch: it can be I guess: enabled: false
<gusch> Kaleo: well - no Idea if Actions should pass the caller or not
<Kaleo> gusch: (do you mean it does not *look* disabled?)
<sergiusens> annerajb: I'm 99% sure it's because of a missmatch in libs or missing hw drivers for graphics
<gusch> Kaleo: it grays out, but onTriggered is still fired
<Kaleo> gusch: ok, bug report
<annerajb> sergiusens, how can i debug this since this is not a desktop i can attach a serial too :(
<doanac> asac: i'm on. in a meeting, but am going to fix things today
<gusch> Kaleo: where are your bugs?
<sergiusens> annerajb: adb logcat?
<Kaleo> om26er: so that means that the whole feature has been broken for a long time
<Kaleo> gusch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<asac> doanac: today might be not before my end of day
<gusch> Kaleo: thx (just discovered 5 minutes ago)
<ogra_> well, the fixes are well known
<Kaleo> gusch: so, do you need help?
<ogra_> shouldnt take long to merge them
<asac> i want to see it go green and get the results
<om26er> Kaleo, well the share menu on the desktop is just a dummy icon. on the device however its W.I.P.
<asac> right. hence we should merge them
<asac> :)
<gusch> Kaleo: I can sort it out
<Kaleo> gusch: ok
<Kaleo> gusch: I'll leave you to it then
<annerajb> sergiusens, i am at the bootloader right now and it says exec line 1 logcat not found.and when the phone is restarting i cannot connect to it thru adb since it's restarting
<gusch> Kaleo: but is the Action{ onTriggered()} supposed to pass the caller, or not?
<gusch> Kaleo: the ToolBarButton{ onTriggered()} does, but for Actions it might not be the case - no idea about the design there
<gusch> Kaleo: but for consistency it should be the same I'd say
<Kaleo> gusch: I don't understand what you mean
<annerajb> sergiusens, every time i reboot i endup on the ubuntu logo cwm based recovery menu
<Kaleo> gusch: you are taking about http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-actionitem.html#triggered-signal ?
<Kaleo> gusch: it gives you the caller when fired, yes
<gusch> Kaleo: ah - ok - so it should
<sergiusens> annerajb: flipped or unflipped?
<Kaleo> gusch: same for http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-action.html#triggered-signal
<gusch> Kaleo: but no - does not anymore since yesterdays SDK
<annerajb> sergiusens, rsalveti told me yesterday to try unflipped first if i recall correctly how can i be sure which one i have?
<asac> doanac: ok thats good... once the stuff land, please repoke the jobs of todays image etc.
<asac> and get everything "greenish" :)
<gusch> Kaleo: and that's why this bug showed up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1202201
<ogra_> annerajb, do you end up an an android root with adb shell ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202201 in gallery-app "Share dialog does not appear with latest SDK" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> annerajb, that would be unflipped
<Kaleo> gusch: I think I understand
<apw> ogra_, the 4 devices which of those did we have problems with the kernel command ling just not being changable ... when we wanted to turn off apparmour we just couldn't do it from the kernel command line cause it had no effect one of the devices
<Kaleo> timp: still around? :)
<annerajb> ogra_, when i type adb shell i endup at ~ #
<gusch> Kaleo: so according to the documentation, that's another bug
<ogra_> apw, manta iirc
<Kaleo> gusch: so solving this would solve the gallery issue right?
<Kaleo> gusch: so it's definitely a toolkit bug; can you add that info to the bug report?
<gusch> Kaleo: yep - from my POV it's a regression
<gusch> Kaleo: yep
 * ogra_ relocates for meeting
<apw> ogra_, ok thanks ... and for any of the others are we seeing the bootload always slamming on any other parameters ?
<gusch> Kaleo: I could move that bug to the SDK
<annerajb> sergiusens, when i type adb shell i endup at ~ # is this a flipped image??
<ogra_> apw, not sure, i think rsalveti saw them having no effect with mako recently
<apw> these bootloaders SUCK
<ogra_> apw, ++
<popey> annerajb: root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<popey> thats what a flipped image shows for me
<annerajb> then i guess i have a unflipped image. since i dont see that. thought i am not at the OS since the OS dosnt boot i think i am at the bootloader/recovery adb shell
<gusch> Kaleo: but anyway I will add my workaround, as I knowh who's calling (and I like it more to use the id directly)
<stgraber> rsalveti, ogra_, sergiusens: so I have some work planned to add a image bootstrap option to phablet-flash so that people can use that to retrieve the latest recovery partition image, flash it, push the latest full image and get a working image based system. Is phablet-flash the right place to add that or would you prefer a standalone tool?
<sergiusens> stgraber: everyone will want to use that, although there is a lot of legacy stuff in there
<sergiusens> stgraber: if you outline the process I can get it going if you want
<stgraber> sergiusens: that'd be great, I can give you a bit of python code that does what I want when passed the model name, then if you can add that as a --bootstrap-image option (or similar), that'd save me quite a bit of time
<sergiusens> stgraber: sounds good to me
<Kaleo> gusch: thanks for all the work, we'll take it from there
<ogra_> stgraber, any reason for that ?
<ogra_> stgraber, i thought we will have the new recovery in all builds anyway
<sergiusens> ogra_: we do, that's why I want the outline ;-)
<ogra_> so a normal phablet-flash -b would get you what you need
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh sorry, didnt read all of it
<gusch> Kaleo: thank sil2100 didrocks and om26er
<didrocks> gusch: no worry, thanks you!
<gusch> didrocks: I would have kept blaming jenkins ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I expect we already have code to grab the recovery image, the bits I'll need to add is basic parsing of system-image.ubuntu.com and initial flash of those files. It's going to be a bootstrap-only option as once that's done, you should update from the device with system-image-cli instead of phablet-flash on your machine
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll also make that option flush any existing data on the device and put it behind a pretty scary warning to avoid most people using it until we make it the default
<didrocks> gusch: ahah, trust it ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, uuh, evil
<ogra_> stgraber, that means people that want to keep their data wont test it
<stgraber> (I mostly want it there so I can get QA and other very advanced testers to use it instead of having to manually push stuff to their device with fastboot and adb)
<stgraber> ogra_: that's kind of the point at the moment ;)
<ogra_> also note that QA actually seems to require to keep stuff in the homedir
<ogra_> so you would break that
<stgraber> ogra_: right, initial flash will flush their data, but upgrades done after that (from the device) won't
<stgraber> ogra_: so I guess that'll be fine for QA. For the other testers, once we're confident enough that the image setup works, we can drop the "format data" call to the upgrader and add some data transition code
<annerajb> how do i know if my bootloader is installed correctly if the recovery menu has the ubuntu logo at the background??
<jhodapp> sil2100, I don't know about qtubuntu-sensors on amd64, although I'm not sure what the point is in building it for amd64
<ogra_> stgraber, right, but as i understand the data needs to be on the phone before flashing
<ogra_> stgraber, we wouldnt have had so many issues today if we culd just have wiped /home/phablet/
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, ok, I guess I'll see what I can do once I understand how their stuff works... I'd have expected they run the --bootstrap-image which wipes the device clean, then boot it, push stuff to /home/phablet, install all their tools and then from there on, it's going to be persistant (unless they call --boostrap-image again instead of using system-image-cli for the updates)
<sil2100> jhodapp: I built it already, but there seem to be some problems with headers - but that's a different story
<sil2100> Thanks!
<stgraber> ogra_: I mean, it's simple enough not to wipe /data clean, but then we have to figure out exactly what to move where which is much trickier, so as a first implementation, having bootstrap wipe everything is much easier ;)
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! :) So I tried the Argument api by the SDK team. It work nice ! But I will have to ask them an I/O Api to manipulate files :) So I can't really implement the arguments api for now
<ogra_> stgraber, no, i was told they want "real world tests" which means they only flash but dont bootstrap (which preserves all of /home plus the network connections)
<jhodapp> sil2100, np
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, then on the image based devices, they'll just call "adb shell system-image-cli" which will update the device but won't flush the data
<ogra_> stgraber, i guess its fine if home is preserved over all subsequent upgrades
<ogra_> so they have to bootstrap once
<stgraber> ogra_: with the image based setup they should really only use phablet-flash for the very first flash, not after that
<ogra_> just need to make sure thats the case indeed
<stgraber> right, good, so we agree
<annerajb> http://pastebin.com/yhwdivmp this is theoutput i get when i type adb shell on what I think is the boot loader does it look correct?
<ogra_> annerajb, thats clearly an android environment
<sil2100> bfiller: hi!
<bfiller> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> bfiller: since Ugo seems to be away, could I poke you about something? Since there is the ubuntu-ui-extras project, which lp:ubuntu-ui-extras is an empty branch, but there are some sub-branches in it
<sil2100> bfiller: I would like to know what is the status, and if any of the sub-branches should be pushed and made as lp:ubuntu-ui-extras ? What about daily-releasing this?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-extras
<bfiller> sil2100: going to have to look into this after I finish the call I'm on. will get back to you soon
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, wget is seeded and meta uploaded, so only  your MP is missing (and an image rebuild)
<sergiusens> ogra_: and colin's latest click upload (if it's not in yet)
<sergiusens> there was a tiny bug
<ogra_> ah, k
<annerajb> ogra_, that means that my image is unflipped right?
<ogra_> annerajb, do you have a google logo on screen while adb'ed in ?
<ogra_> or is it just black
<annerajb> ogra_, on the backgroudn of the cellphone i have the ubuntu circle logo and it says at the top cwm-based recovery v6.0.2.8
<ogra_> annerajb, well, thats recovery, what do you get in a normal boot
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont think i get a normal boot. this is the only thing it boots too no matter how many restarst i do. it always ends up here
<ogra_> annerajb, what devie was that ?
<annerajb> epicmtd
<ogra_> *device
<ogra_> and you are porting it yourself ?
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> so did you produ.ce a zip for the device already ?
<annerajb> ogra_, yes yesterday with the help of sergiusens and rsalveti i got the makefiles to produce cm-10.1-20130717-UNOFFICIAL-epicmtd.zip
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> and did you flash it already too ?
<sil2100> gusch: hello!
<sil2100> gusch: can I poke you about one more thing? This time related to qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake
<gusch> sil2100: shoot
<sil2100> gusch: would you mind if I got rid of the cameraplugin-fake-tests package? Since it only installs unit tests, and I don't think we need a package that installs unit tests
<WebVisitor-0> hello.
<sil2100> Those should be only ran during build, right?
<WebVisitor-0> Does anyone know what is needed for providing multitouch support under Debian 6.0?
<WebVisitor-0> Currently it's only supporting single touch operation.
<WebVisitor-0> Using kernel 3.10.1
<annerajb> ogra_, yes yesterday and after i flashed it it changed the backgroudn logo from the cyanogen mod one to the ubuntu one.
<popey> WebVisitor-0: kinda offtopic here ☻
<ogra_> WebVisitor-0, linkely nobody in thei channel ...
<gusch> sil2100: get rid of them - truth is - they are only there, becauso I didn't manage to get rid of them ;)
<ogra_> *this
<sil2100> gusch: ACK ;)
<popey> WebVisitor-0: maybe ask in #debian on oftc ?
<ogra_> annerajb, right, but recovery is different from the normal boot ... so if you boot, do you see thr google logo for a while, then it reboots and goes into recovery ?
<WebVisitor-0> Already asked in Debian foruns. But no response in there.
<ogra_> WebVisitor-0, well, this channel is rather for the ubuntu phone OS
<ogra_> (and tablet OS) ....
<annerajb> ogra_, i see the samsung logo and after that the galaxy s and cyanogen mod animation and then it ends up on recovery.
<WebVisitor-0> I got this link from the bottom page of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<WebVisitor-0> Thats why I asked here :-(
<popey> ahh, we stole the channel from that project
<ogra_> annerajb, ok, try the following from your pc: adb shell cat /proc/last_kmsg >logfile.txt
<ogra_> annerajb, then dump the content of that file to a pastebin
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-17-170108.png <- note "Carrier" is "Aubergine". My carrier is Orange in the UK. Has someone done a global s/Orange/Aubergine/g or something?
<WebVisitor-0> popey do you know where can I get more info on MultiTouch then?
<annerajb> ogra_, been asking for that the whole morning let me go ahead and get the paste bin last line says attempting watch dog reset.
<ogra_> popey, that would be awe_ then :)
<WebVisitor-0> Is there some dedicated channel for that?
<popey> WebVisitor-0: no
<ogra_> annerajb, yeah, the last line doesnt help much :)
<annerajb> ogra_, also a bunch of messages about permission denied http://pastebin.com/XqxGp3Bv
<WebVisitor-0> OK guys
<WebVisitor-0> I will keep looking
<WebVisitor-0> thanks
<ogra_> annerajb, so by the stuff it tries to start this looks like you are actually not building the userspace for your device (looks like it tries to start some services a maguro device would use)
<ogra_> init: cannot execve('/system/vendor/bin/pvrsrvinit'): Permission denied
<ogra_> this is the first error i see
<popey> awe_: a possibly amusing bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1202279
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202279 in touch-preview-images "Carrier is "Aubergine" should be "Orange"" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> annerajb, pvrsrvinit is a tool used by OMAP chips , you rarely find them in samsung phones ...
<ogra_> annerajb, i think while you already build the right kernel, your userspace does not use the right repo yet
<annerajb> hmm thats weird because i only did breakfast epicmtd so i should have anything thats from another device unless my device makefiles are wrong
<annerajb> ogra_, is the user space the raring-preinstalled zip?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats the ubuntu userspace
<ogra_> what i'm talking about is the minimal android rootfs you need
<ogra_> which is in your cm-10.1-20130717-UNOFFICIAL-epicmtd.zip
<annerajb> which is the one produced by brunch epicmtd
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> something is wrong there
<annerajb> ogra_, so i should start looking into why my userspace is using omap tools like pvrsrvinit
<awe_> popey, looks like a bug for seb128
<awe_> popey, no i18n translations in the ofono layer
<awe_> ;)
<ogra_> you seem to use the maguro build in userspace while using the epicmtd kernel
<ogra_> awe_, oh, so a french aubergine is an english orange ... now that finally makes sense :)
<seb128> awe_, popey: the backend of that screen is simply not implemented
<popey> haha
<popey> ah okay
<seb128> awe_, how do we can the carrier name btw? ;-)
<annerajb> ogra_, which makefile specifies that maguro is what it should build?
<seb128> popey, nothing on that screen actually do anything (maybe we should try to communicate that)
<awe_> seb128, pretty sure it comes thru as a latin-1 string from the operator
<ogra_> annerajb, i think you simply miss some CM branch for your device in the manifest.xml
<ogra_> i guess the build just falls back to maguro
<seb128> awe_, what I mean is "does ofono provide a dbus api I can call to get the info" ;-)
<ogra_> because that bit is missing
<annerajb> ogra_, i used the automatic tools i never touched the manifest.xml myself let me open it up
<ogra_> annerajb, you didnt follow the porting guide ?
<awe_> seb128, yes... you should.  Looks like that's already being used though...
<awe_> seb128, I think the issue is that settings gets the operator name from ofono, and it's "Orange". and it
<kriskropd> #machinelearning
<awe_> it gets translated to Aubergine?
<annerajb> ogra_, i did so if the porting guide tool (i think it was brunch) didnt got the right file itś the tools fault :P
<seb128> awe_, no, "Aubergine" is a placeholder label, we just did the UI in the panel
<awe_> lol
<ogra_> WOW !
<seb128> awe_, if you tell me what I can call I can replace that by actual datas
<seb128> awe_, which is why I'm asking if you have a dbus method or something I can call :p
<xnox> doanac: jcollado: not so long ago ^^^^^ very far in the morning here we were discussing how to make autopilot tests work and properly source dbus-session var from the new location and properly stop unity8 inside the user session init.
<xnox> =))))
 * ogra_ just accidentially hit enter when typing porting into chromiums url bar (instead of navigating to the right line)
<awe_> seb128, one sec...
<ogra_> guess what the second hit on google for "porting" is
<doanac> xnox: i'm try to test people's patches right now
<ogra_> :D
<annerajb> ogra_, phablet-dev-bootstrap i think was the command that i ran
<ogra_> right after wikipedias description of the word
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/exclude-tests/+merge/175328
<annerajb> ogasawara, after that i typed breakfast epicmtd
<ogra_> annerajb, well, you need to tell the tree that it should build for yur device somehow
<awe_> seb, you need to query org.ofono.NetworkRegistration properties for the current operator details
<cyphermox_> ^ I ran into a file conflict with hud-tools as I upgraded.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^^^
<annerajb> ogra_, :i passed my device name to both of those commands
<awe_> seb128, if you haven't, install 'ofono-scripts', and run ./list-modems on a phone with a valid SIM
<ogra_> annerajb, well, cross check against https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Manual_.28deprecated.29
<awe_> or 'get-operators'
<annerajb> ogra_, already on it
<ogra_> annerajb, if the automatic way doesnt work, follow the manual one to check what the automatic one did wrong :)
<awe_> seb128, I'll assign the bug to you.  You can close it out if we have a work-item for the task already
<seb128> awe_, ok, thanks for the info
<seb128> awe_, yeah, assign the bug to me
<awe_> seb128, done
 * awe_ really goes for lunch now
<seb128> awe_, thanks
<seb128> awe_, enjoy ;-)
<annerajb> ogra_, this is how my .repo looked before doing it by hand http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884766/
<sil2100> tvoss_: piiing!
<sil2100> tvoss_: hello ;)
<sil2100> tvoss_: we're having some problems with using the platform-api headers
<asac> doanac: jcollado: any status update? i saw a few results coming in, but not sure if that was luck :)
<asac> will drop off soon (so dont worry:))
<sil2100> ricmm: ping
<sil2100> ricmm: maybe you would be able to help, as libplatform-api-headers on amd64 installs the headers to /usr/include/ubuntu-1, but all headers inside use ubuntu/blabla.h
<doanac> asac: i'm trying to get my phone set up to test
<doanac> its running now
<asac> awesome
<jono> popey, hey
<jono> popey, are you QAing the phone images?
<ogra_> popey, hide !
<jono> lol
 * jono puts hand in front of ogra_ :-)
<tvoss_> sil2100, how come? about to jump onto a hangout. Mind pinging ricmm?
<ogra_> jono, popey and i currently do manual tests  until the automated ones fullly work
<jono> ogra_, right
<jono> ogra_, so phablet-flash only installs the blessed daily?
<jono> does --pending bring in the auto-built daily?
<ogra_> right, --pending gives you the most recent build
<ogra_> default installs what is in /current on cdimage instead
<sil2100> tvoss_, ricmm: libplatform-api-headers installs, for instance, /usr/include/ubuntu-1/status.h
<ogra_> (which is the blessed one)
<sil2100> tvoss_, ricmm: while insides have things like: #include <ubuntu-1/status.h>
<tvoss_> sil2100, ack, what's the issue?
<sil2100> Sorry
<sil2100> #include <ubuntu/status.h>
<tvoss_> sil2100, yeah, there is a symlink created on package installation
<sil2100> (since I modified by hand to point to ubuntu-1
<sil2100> )
<sil2100> Oh
<davmor2> ogra_: did 17.1 build in the end and does it work?
<sil2100> tvoss_: could it be that during upgrade the old directory was not removed and now the symlink cannot be installed?
<doanac> ogra, asac: what image do i need? I'm running 20130717.1 and it still uses /home/phablet/.dbus-session
<tvoss_> sil2100, not sure ... didrocks ^, can you help here?
<rsalveti> apw: I only had issues (cmdline) with manta, there others worked fine when changing the kernel cmdline in the abootimg config file
<sil2100> tvoss_: siiince, I have /usr/include/ubuntu, but it's a directory
<rsalveti> apw: so yeah, we can't necessarily trust we'll be able to dynamically change the boot arguments
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<doanac> ogra_, asac: n/m
<popey> davmor2: see last link in the topic
<tvoss_> sil2100, weird, then your theory should be correct
<apw> rsalveti, thanks thats what i wanted to know for what i am being asked to do anyhow, thanks
<ogra_> doanac, it just doesnt delete it if it exists :)
<didrocks> tvoss_: sil2100: do we need to have ubuntu-1, do we expect installing/supporting multiple version of the -dev API?
<rsalveti> annerajb: so does it work after just flashing the cm zip?
<rsalveti> I mean, you should at least get a black screen
<rsalveti> if so, please paste your logcat output
<tvoss_> didrocks, you told me that having a versioned include-dir is good style :)
<rsalveti> once we know everything in there is working as expected, we can test it with the ubuntu image
<annerajb> rsalveti, ogra_ has been helping me out and apparently my userspace is different than the kernel
<didrocks> tvoss_: are you sure? I bet you mix people :p
<annerajb> rsalveti, http://pastebin.com/XqxGp3Bv thatś the log cat
<rsalveti> ogra_: annerajb's device might be a pain to port to flipped, as it's the 'mtd' type (using yaffs2 instead of ext4)
<rsalveti> might have some other specifics as well, we need to check that in detail later on
<tvoss_> didrocks, you said on the mp your eyes are bleeding less :)
<xnox> tvoss_: didrocks: i'm not sure there is any point in having versioned include-dirs. If sonames are different, runtime is co-installable. We can even name libfoo1-dev if we want, and some packages do that. But don't use versioned header paths, in the source tree.
<ogra_> rsalveti, argh
<tvoss_> xnox, didrocks otp now, will come back to you later
<rsalveti> annerajb: oh, a bunch of permission denied, weird
<xnox> tvoss_: didrocks: instead, configury / cmake /pkgconfig can point to -I /usr/include/ubuntu-sdk/1/
<didrocks> tvoss_: interesting, maybe I didn't express myself good enough, but I think we shouldn't
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, his log shows a lot of maguro stupp (pvrsrvmgr)
<ogra_> rsalveti, or are there other samsung omap devices ?
<didrocks> xnox: we need to have a stragegy for those headers, we'll discuss it
<xnox> tvoss_: didrocks: but developers in their source code should still simply write #include <ubuntu/magic.h>
<rsalveti> ogra_: should have, let me find what is the soc used there
<rsalveti> might even be omap3
<tvoss_> xnox, +1
<ogra_> rsalveti, ouch ...
<xnox> tvoss_: didrocks: throught magic of gcc -isystem they can be anywhere, even in a local dir / repo /checkout / anywhere on filesystem.
<ogra_> annerajb, so ignore what i said then, seems your usespace might be fine
<annerajb> rsalveti, Platform:	Samsung Exynos 3 < that?
<xnox> tvoss_: didrocks: e.g. it's used a lot around android. From gcc point of view all paths are relative, and flags determine the locations of what is "considered systemwide", don't think too much in terms of Debian Policy and typical packaging properties. but instead look at other sdk's.
<rsalveti> ogra_:  1GHz Samsung-Intrinsity S5PC110, with PowerVR SGX540
<xnox> e.g. all of apple's andorid's window's SDKs, simply ship a tarball with "usr/include" in it.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> Hummingbird
<rsalveti> annerajb: yeah
<ogra_> that explains the pvrsrvmgr stuff then
<xnox> and then you just point your compiler: gcc -isystem path/to/my/local/unpakced/../current/(symlink)/usr/include
<annerajb> ogra_, but we still have the permission issue
<ogra_> yes
<xnox> thus a package in it self should just installer headers into $prefix/include without any versioned dependenices, those are added later.
<sil2100> tvoss_, ricmm: can you guys change that in lp:platform-api then? I think that sounds safer than ln -s, as it just prooved to be buggy ;p
<rsalveti> annerajb: so first goal is to have a useful android image, which can start surface flinger and such
<tvoss_> sil2100, yup
<tvoss_> sil2100, mind filing a bug and assigning it to me?
<rsalveti> you can even use the surface flinger tests we have
<rsalveti> then once we know it all works, we can flash the ubuntu one
<sil2100> tvoss_: working on it!
<annerajb> rsalveti, all right link to the surface fligner test image?
<xnox> sil2100: hardlinks should be acceptable, soft links not so much.
<ogra_> rsalveti, he cant even boot into android userspace yet
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that's the first step :-)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> annerajb: mmm ubuntu/hybris/compat/surface_flinger/
<xnox> sil2100: e.g. andoird's 14 abi/api levels are generated by "adding changes into lowest possible level , and hardlinking into upper ones"
<rsalveti> that should give you /system/bin/direct_sf_test
<didrocks> xnox: maybe you should just do the MP to fix this? It seems it will be the quickest :p
<xnox> didrocks: where is the MP in question? me just jumped into a conversation? =))))
<didrocks> xnox: there is none, it's something that needs to be fixed
<didrocks> in lp:platform-api
<didrocks> so that sil2100 can land https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-sensors/lib_private/+merge/175331
<davmor2> popey: the last link is wrong I tell you ;)
<annerajb> rsalveti, my /system/bin/ is empty
<rsalveti> what? something is very wrong in there
<rsalveti> maybe if failed when flashing your zip?
<annerajb> rsalveti, yay foudn something critical process service manager exited 4 times in 4 minutes rebooting into recovery
<rsalveti> annerajb: check if out/target/product/epicmtd/system has everything in there
<rsalveti> you can also extract the zip file to compare
<rsalveti> and then understand why it might have failed the flashing via recovery
<popey> davmor2: fixed! :D
<annerajb> rsalveti, you mean the zip i build or the one i downloaded from ubuntu.com?
<rsalveti> annerajb: the one you built
<rsalveti> you don't need the ubuntu one yet
<xnox> didrocks: sil2100: right i need to poke that in-depth. I'm EOD and need to run out. Can I just claim bug #1190698 as I don't think rpath is the right answer here.
<ubot5> bug 1190698 in qtubuntu-sensors "should libqtubuntu_sensors.so.1.0 be a private lib?" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190698
<davmor2> popey: Nexus Status: Pop :D
<annerajb> rsalveti, ok so there must have been a issue flashing because the zip/system/bin contains a bunch of binaries
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> xnox: sure, add the platform-api bug task then to fix the ubuntu-1
<didrocks> tvoss_: FYI ^
<xnox> didrocks: ubuntu-1 is a well typo, and has been removed from proposed fix already.
<popey> davmor2: /topic
<popey> bah
<popey> davmor2: you don't see  "Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM"
<cyphermox_> renato_: can you please clear this up?? what piece of the stack for the network indicator actually talks to NM to list access points and stuff?
<davmor2> popey: I see pop http://ubuntuone.com/2BYe6VAgirY0lV2nOwztAz
<annerajb> rsalveti, what should i clear before trying to flash the recovery?
<annerajb> rsalveti, wipe cache? data/factory?
<popey> davmor2: file a bug in your irc client ☻
<rsalveti> annerajb: both
<rsalveti> annerajb: which recovery are you using as well?
<sil2100> tvoss_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1202309
<rsalveti> cwm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202309 in platform-api "libplatform-api-headers needs to make its headers accessible through #include <ubuntu/*.h>" [High,New]
<davmor2> popey: my just be a refresh thing
<ogra_> rsalveti, he has an ubuntu logo, so that part worked
<annerajb> rsalveti, yes 6.0.2.8 but it has a ubuntu logo on the background
<rsalveti> oh, so it's our own recovery
<tvoss_> sil2100, thx
<davmor2> popey: hmmm no .17 builds for my phone then and will this auto update each day?
<annerajb> rsalveti, yes should i be using it? itś the one that was part of the  build i did yesterday
<rsalveti> annerajb: in theory, yes :-)
<rsalveti> annerajb: I know recovery dumps the log in /cache/recovery
<rsalveti> you can get inside that when booted in recovery, adb shell
<rsalveti> maybe you can find more there about what might be happening
<annerajb> rsalveti, it failed saying something about symlinks failed but the first time it ran fine the second time is when i usually get that message so i think something may not be clearing up correctly
<annerajb> rsalveti, got it OOM
<annerajb> rsalveti, http://pastebin.com/8cxgJ9Ba this device has a smaller /system partition so it may be running out of memory because i either failed to apply a patch correctly or i have extra stuff that i didnt delete when i made the bootstrap
<MIhir> hey..
<MIhir> what is other channel for development ?
<MIhir> discussion ?
<andrea_> ubuntu-app-devel
<rsalveti> annerajb: weird, in theory this zip should be smaller than the original one from CM
<rsalveti> annerajb: can you try flashing that with another recovery?
<annerajb> rsalveti, in that case i may have inputted the wrong numbers on the partition space change i did.
<rsalveti> right, could be as well
<sil2100> bfiller: hmm, would you mind if I remove phone-app from the daily-release config/
<sil2100> bfiller: since I guess it's still valid that this package gets removed and is deprecated, yes?
<bfiller> sil2100: well we still need it the build until we have a replacement, fine with it staying in the ppa until we have a replacement as it won't go in the archive
<annerajb> rsalveti, i verified and i have the patch applied that was applied to get quantal to build i am going to try another recovery.
<sil2100> bfiller: but no new merges will go in related to it, right?
<sil2100> bfiller: since it's already in the archive right now, so at least it won't disappear
<sil2100> Wait, no
<sil2100> I'm wrong
<sil2100> Scratch that...
<bfiller> sil2100: there might be some merges that still need to happen as bug fixes until we land the newer stuff
<sil2100> bfiller: right, ok, so let me leave it for now
<sil2100> bfiller: any news related to ubuntu-ui-extras ?
<bfiller> sil2100: not yet, been in meetings for last hours, will look as soon as off phone
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, if anything, send me an e-mail about it if you can, since I need to EOD pretty soon
<annerajb> rsalveti, BTW i have to do a factory stock rom because clock work recovery cannot install because it needs the /system partition also the version i have of clock work recovery is 5.0.2.7
<annerajb> rsalveti, if i try to install with that version of CWR it fails because it can´t read the device property from the /system partition
<rsalveti> oh, quite old
<rsalveti> maybe twrp
<annerajb> all right let me update to a later CWR
<annerajb> thought this one installed fine the quantal build
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: rsalveti happroved
<annerajb> rsalveti, i looked at the clock work website and the latest version they have for my device is the one i have 5.0.2.7 maybe the latest recovery 6.0.2.7 uses too much memory making it go oom while installing?
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure, you could also try flashing the original cm image (10.1.2) with the latest cwm you have
<rsalveti> and see if the error happens there
<rsalveti> otherwise it might be something specific to your port
<rsalveti> alright, time for some lunch now
<annerajb> rsalveti, original cm image from where?
<annerajb> rsalveti, bona petit
<rsalveti> annerajb: http://www.get.cm/?device=epicmtd
<rsalveti> as your port is probably based on that code anyway
<rsalveti> and the image there might be even bigger
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<sergiusens> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/test_update/+merge/175355
<sergiusens> ogra_: habemus build?
<sergiusens> ogra_: also https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/locationless/+merge/175320
<sergiusens> boiko: hey, where are we at?
<boiko> sergiusens: telephony-service packaging MR passed and was approved by tiago
<boiko> sergiusens: for the other two (dialer-app and messaging-app) CI passed, but tiago needs to fix some things in the MR itself
<kenvandine> Saviq, the gsettings-qt api break has landed, the unity8 branch for background settings should be safe to land now
<Saviq> kenvandine, cheers
<kenvandine> Saviq, the latest CI run failed so i triggered a rebuild
<kenvandine> i'll top approve it when that passes
<bfiller> sergiusens, ogra_ : can one of you review this to add address-book-app to the seed: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-address-book/+merge/175359
<Saviq> kenvandine, there's no review from our people yet
<Saviq> kenvandine, so please let us do our stuff :)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> sorry... i thought it was :)
<kenvandine> it's not waiting on anyone else, so likely not in anyone's queue
<kenvandine> want me to add a reviewer?
<ogra_> bfiller, merged
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks
<sergiusens> boiko: ack, thanks
<boiko> sergiusens: thanks for looking into that
<ogra_> i'll wait with the meta upload since i know that there is another seed merge from ricmm waiting
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/locationless/+merge/175320
<ogra_> sergiusens, merged too
<ogra_> sergiusens, why would we have a new build btw ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_,  no 17 today?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought we wanted to try the click packages
<ogra_> sergiusens, as i understood asac he wants to see the dashboard green before i can start a new one
<doanac> gema, asac: i've got utah tested and working on touch images again. the unity8 fix is in, the dbus session is in, the --pending is in, and now i'm waiting for the PPA to build
<doanac> 0.14.2 will be released shortly and I'll be able to kick off smoke testing again
<ogra_> (that is, the tests need to work first)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not released, you could install it using --pending
<pmcgowan> ogra_, anything wrong with it?
<sergiusens> doanac: heads up on the image updates stuff that is comming
<ogra_> (17 failed dues to a PPA error, 17.1 is fine)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nothing except the new rule is that we are not allowed to release them if the dashboard isnt gree
<ogra_> n
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok ty
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it works  absolutely fine though
<ogra_> (teh test suite is broken)
<pmcgowan> gotcha
<pmcgowan> yar
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> now thats intresting
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3038/
<ogra_> Summary of smoke testing for saucy touch image 20130717 ? on maguro
<sergiusens> ogra_: so first step is to get a new build with tests and then add the click hook?
<ogra_> i wonder why it adds the question mark
<ogra_> sergiusens, dunno, i thought doanac would be able to re-run them once he finished his loacl tests
<ogra_> sergiusens, but i can also just roll a new image anyway i guess ... let me do that livecd-rootfs merge :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, did cjwatson's fix land already ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me check, oh, I have a merge conflict I'm just seeing now :-/ ... changelogs have been change! Go figure :-P
<sergiusens> change[d]
<ogra_> yeah, i would have handled that :)
 * ogra_ saw it already 
<gema> doanac: sounds good
<gema> doanac: let me know when it lands in the lab so that we know which images are tested with the --pending change
<ogra_> gema, seems the system picks them up anyway and several people want a fresh build
<doanac> gema sure
<ogra_> gema, so i'll just trigger a build later and utah should just do its job :)
<ogra_> (that will then be 20130717.2)
<doanac> ogra_: note: the 0.14.2 utah ppa still hasn't finished building. so i still need time before I can deploy to our server
<gema> ogra_: awesome
<ogra_> doanac, we still need a merge of sergiusens stuff before i can start a build, that will still take a while, no worries
<ogra_> i guess you will be done before we are ready
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/click/0.1.5
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, still in proposed
<ogra_> (and waiting for ppc it seems)
<sergiusens> Fix infinite recursion in ClickUser.click_pw.
<ogra_> yeah :)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.1.5/+build/4802230
<ogra_> start in 5h
<ogra_> that doesnt look good
<sergiusens> ogra_: I wonders why powerpc builders build private jobs :-P
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<ogra_> security stuff
<ogra_> i guess
<annerajb> rsalveti, i ran df -h on a loop while insatlling the bootstrap i build yesterday and the system partition ran out of disk space. ill have to look into trimming that image.
<ogra_> sergiusens, merged, but i'll refrain from releasing livecd-rootfs until click is in
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's good enough
<ogra_> i dont really want to risk an endless click loop at buildtime :)
<jimmy__> Hi there
<sforshee> rsalveti, mfisch: another powerd MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/clean-up-cli-output/+merge/175376
<mfisch> sforshee: ah, I forgot to to the last one too
<mfisch> sforshee: I'll do both now
<sforshee> mfisch: thanks
<mfisch> sforshee: commented on the upower on
<mfisch> sforshee: can we delete asac's reviews?
<sforshee> yes
<mfisch> sforshee: I'm +1 on removing the "We get signal" call, but when MMS works, we'll need to retest it all, it might be a different signal
<mfisch> sforshee: approved the CLI review
<mfisch> sergiusens: who is working on/owns the browser app?
<sergiusens> mfisch: oSoMon
<mfisch> sergiusens: thanks
<sforshee> mfisch: we don't need the "we get signal" print. If you enable debug the same information will be printed for any unknown signal.
<sforshee> mfisch: responded to your comments on the upower MR
<stgraber> sergiusens: here's the bootstrap script for the readonly image based setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885313/
<stgraber> sergiusens: we plan on sending a call for early testers (for people who have a spare device and don't mind loosing data) on Friday, so it'd be great if we could have that code as a --bootstrap-image option in phablet-flash by then (otherwise I'll just link to that script directly)
<mhall119> stgraber: will we have a way for those folks to install apps?
<stgraber> mhall119: not until click packages are fully working (I'll make it very clear in the blog post, that it's read-only with no way of running apt)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> rsalveti: the apps I added to the ubuntu-seeds branch, those are still being installed from .debs not .click packages right?
<stgraber> what I really want to get is feedback on all 4 supported models and making sure that basic functions (telephony, network, ...) work as well as they do on flipped
<stgraber> then hopefully soon after that, we'll get click working and we can go with a bigger pool of testers
<stgraber> and soon after that, just make it the default and be done with it :)
<mhall119> stgraber: I'll let you know if camera and audio don't work on the N7 :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: ack
<sergiusens> stgraber: it's going to happen today :-)
<sergiusens> stgraber: I'll be testing on two devices and also check what's needed for testing since it's a hot topic ;-)
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool, thanks!
<stgraber> sergiusens: I tested on mako and grouper. grouper had a problem (cache partitioning not mounting) which I now fixed, so it'll be good in the next image.
<stgraber> sergiusens: if you test with grouper, it'll work, however further updates with system-image-cli won't, so you'll need to re-bootstrap with the next daily to get the fix
<sergiusens> ok, no worries, these are not final systems :-)
<stgraber> maguro and manta may be affected by the same bug, not sure, in any case, I expect a bootstrap to work and updates to be broken, so as long as you re-bootstrap tomorrow, you'll be fine
<stgraber> I've got to run for very late lunch and some errands but should be back in an hour or so
<annerajb> sergiusens, where can i find direct_sf_test in the raring-preinstalled-phablet-armfh*.zip  ??
<mfisch> sforshee: approved the upower mp
<sforshee> mfisch: thanks
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: hey, are you around?
<annerajb> ogra_, now when i boot it seems to be on android since it shows root@android:~#
<annerajb> ogra_, and it has the ubuntu partitions loaded
<ogra_> great
<annerajb> ogra_, thought i get a black screen where is /var/log/messages??
<ogra_> black screen is good that means surfaceflinger works :)
<ogra_> (something else doesnt though)
<ogra_> use logcat
<annerajb> i am watching the logcat output dont see anything meaningful let me figure out how to get this into a file
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/Zb8Yy04x i dont see anything apart fromt he time stuff that's error level messages
<ogra_> annerajb, hmm, i dont see it starting any of the ubuntu-android bits ... like uchroot or ubuntuappmanager
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<annerajb> ogra_, where should those binarys be let me take a look if they are there
<annerajb> ogra_, i found uchroot in /system/bin
<ogra_> yeah, android in the unflipped images should execute it
<annerajb> i tried running ubuntu_chroot shell and it said cannot determine your username.
<rsalveti> mhall119: yes, sergiusens is working on converting them to click packages
<annerajb> and if i run uchroot it hangs and dosnt appear to do anything ogra_
<rsalveti> uchroot will only work if you also installed the ubuntu zip
<rsalveti> but first let's make sure the android one is working as expected
<rsalveti> so it seems the device is now up and running correctly
<ogra_> SF runs
<rsalveti> annerajb: can you run ps to see if you have ubuntuappmanager running?
<annerajb> rsalveti, it's running
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> then just flash the ubuntu zip now
<annerajb> hmm i did lol rsalveti this is running the ubuntu zip
<annerajb> rsalveti, a whole ps  http://pastebin.com/ZsWanKkF
<ogra_> which zip did you download ?
<rsalveti> annerajb: I mean, did you also flashed the raring zip I pasted you yesterday?
<annerajb> raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<annerajb> rsalveti, yes i did
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the one
<rsalveti> then check if you have the ubuntu rootfs under /data/ubuntu/
<annerajb> i do rsalveti
<rsalveti> annerajb: then just need to check why 'ubuntu_chroot shell' might not be working for you
<rsalveti> annerajb: did you enable all the required kernel configs?
<rsalveti> otherwise it'll fail when enabling the container
<annerajb> rsalveti, i applied some kernel changes but werent from the wiki page was from the last guy that got the image working for quantal i am missing some namespace kconfig variables that have to be enabled
<annerajb> so ill do all the kernel changes and recompile and see if i can get another build tonight
<rsalveti> annerajb: cool
<annerajb> thanks for the help rsalveti and others
<rsalveti> getting close :-)
<annerajb> rsalveti, how should i build now make clean; make? or make clean; brunch epicmtd?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: by using the raring image, won't platform-api break since the refactor was after?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: don't think we had any api/abi changes in there
<rsalveti> the refactoring happened mostly in the ubuntu side
<annerajb> rsalveti, if i would like to have this stuff on git. i assume i shoudnt merge request that into cyanogen mod since it will break the android version so where should i store the android changes make a fork on github and commit the changes there?
<rsalveti> annerajb: pushing stuff in your personal github account would be a good start, we can then merge it in phablet.u.c later
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yeah, sorry, we're temporarily one builder short on powerpc - that'll be sorted out later this week
<annerajb> all right. rsalveti also didnt tell you how i fixed the running out of disk issue..
<rsalveti> we hope to have gerrit in place soon, then once merged you'll be able to propose merge requests there
<rsalveti> annerajb: what was the problem?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I've scored click/0.1.5/powerpc up insofar as it'll make much difference
<annerajb> rsalveti, had to delete all the apks in /app and /media/audio /media/bootanimations.zip after that when installing the bootstrap i build yesterday it was left with 300k of disk.
<rsalveti> annerajb: right, cool
<sergiusens> cjwatson: thanks for the update
<annerajb> rsalveti, are those apks really necesary when installing the bootstrap? i assume there are other phones where there may not be a lot of space ont he system partition.
<rsalveti> annerajb: probably not
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, is the network indicator broken today?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it shouldn't, using which image?
<pmcgowan> 17.1
<rsalveti> I think we didn't yet publish today's build
<pmcgowan> I am connected but it says not
<rsalveti> hm, let me flash that
<rsalveti> but I know ogra_ tested it already
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I dont see thumbnails in history yet
<bfiller> pmcgowan: checking
<ogra_> rsalveti, i didnt test todays build since it was clear that asac didnt want it released, popey tested though
<rsalveti> right, flashing it now to see
<rsalveti> ogra_: next one should be all good right?
<rsalveti> seems doanac fixed all the issues already
<ogra_> rsalveti, hopefully
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i would trigger a build but then we cant have sergiusens click work in
<ogra_> needs this fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/click/0.1.5.... which is stuck waiting for a free powerpc builder
<rsalveti> oh, wget will now be installed by default
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> hahaha
<rsalveti> that was so annoying
<pmcgowan> ogra_, cant we disable powerpc builds for things
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> how long will that take?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, thats the archive, no we cant
<ogra_> click n the ppc link ... it should tell you the ETA
<rsalveti> yeah, don't trust that
<ogra_> last time i checked it was 5h
<rsalveti> 2h now
<rsalveti> 18 jobs (2 hours 40 minutes)
<ogra_> ah, so it moved forwatd 3h within 1h
<rsalveti> queue, so should be done soon indeed
<cjwatson> I scored it up
<cjwatson> But I'll just force it into the release pocket
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> so i can upload livecd-rootf then
<ogra_> +s
<ogra_> i held that back to not hit an endless loop :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: working for me, check your versions of these: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5885486/
<pmcgowan> bfiller, let me make sure it flashed, probably no space
<pmcgowan> bfiller, bah nm
<annerajb> rsalveti, how can i setup a proxy for downloading the ubuntu-ramdisk.img??? i am behind a proxy and it's not downloading it
<pmcgowan> gets me every time
<bfiller> pmcgowan: although I am seeing some issues I wasn't seeing during testing, some thumbnails are empty
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs uploaded
<rsalveti> annerajb: hm, need to check that
 * ogra_ sets an alarm to be notified once it hits the achive and goes afk
<rsalveti> it downloads the debs with urllib2
<annerajb> rsalveti, i setup the http and apt proxys let's see if that fixes it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: should I also move the upstart job to maliit-framework or should that be a new upload?
<sergiusens> so we can sync it better
<rsalveti> sergiusens: let's take that as another upload
<rsalveti> annerajb: in theory urllib2 will use the http_proxy env variable
<rsalveti> just need to check if it's indeed using http there, instead of https
<cjwatson> There, you'll have click 0.1.5 in saucy after the next publisher run
<sergiusens> \o/
<cjwatson> Which will start in ~3mins
<rsalveti> annerajb: yeah, using https
<annerajb> rsalveti, all right just setup all the proxys in upper case and lower case and it's been building for a while in retrospective i shold have run make bacon
<rsalveti> xnox: you said you'd be replacing the pull-lp-bin tool as well, any progress on that?
<rsalveti> that might handle proxy better as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: he's EOD iirc
<rsalveti> hahha, he's always on-line
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: thanks for the review
<oSoMoN> I’ll take the liberty of top-approving myself, seeing that it’s trivial enough and has been approved by one person + jenkins already
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN: yeah, I think that you can do it, certainly does not break anything
<DJJeff> is ummmmm usb tethering possible? http://i.imgur.com/FszXfdO.png
<asac> ho
<asac> ttyt
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens, build running
<popey> ogra_: to finish tonight?
<ogra_> 50min
<ogra_> popey, dont worry about testing
<popey> no?
<ogra_> we need to wait for the dashboard anyway
<ogra_> well, you can if you feel like
<vthompson> balloons_, do you have a second for some hand holding with autopilot (trying to get playing a song in music-app to work)?
<stgraber> sergiusens: so does that look easy to integrate?
<sergiusens> stgraber: I'm on it, I was just using python2 though, never migrated since I need to work on precise and never check
<stgraber> sergiusens: should be easy enough, just import urlretriever from urllib instead of urllib2.request
<stgraber> I believe that's the only py3 specific bit in that code
<balloons_> vthompson, shoot
<vthompson> balloons_, excellent. So I have an UbuntuShape that I want to test that the image.source changes to a different icon when clicked. However, I can't seem to get access t the UbuntuShape's image attribute.
<Azelphur> Is there any docs for dual booting Ubuntu touch?
<vthompson> balloons_, I get the following: AttributeError: Class 'UbuntuShape' has no attribute 'image'.
<balloons_> what's the qml file show?
<popey> Azelphur: i have seen someone dual boot on nexus 7
<Azelphur> popey: nice
<popey> http://barrenfrozenwasteland.com/2013/03/dual-booting-android-and-ubuntu-touch-on-the-nexus-7/
<vthompson> balloons_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885798/
<balloons_> vthompson, ahh.. add an objectName for the image
<vthompson> balloons_, do I have to then reference this by the objectName?
<balloons_> vthompson, then do the select_single type Image and objectName=yourname
<annerajb> Is Ubuntu touch gonna have a menu option for rotate lock?
<vthompson> balloons_, select_single is one of the functions in your emulator?
<balloons_> vthompson, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html
<balloons_> vthompson, it's the normal introspection routine
<balloons_> vthompson, so self.app.select_single('Image', objectName='shapeImage')
<vthompson> balloons_, Ok does the UbuntuShape still need an objectName? I get the following error: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'source'
<annerajb> rsalveti: what's the best way to know if somebody is working on a port so I don't waste effort on a port
<annerajb> Is there a wiki page?
<popey> annerajb: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Ports
<popey> annerajb: sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<annerajb> popey: thx
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! How are you ? :) Do you know if the sdk team is working on file I/O ?
<popey> Chocanto: hi, how do you mean?
<Chocanto> popey: I mean if the file I/O api is planned, or if they are working on :)
<popey> The SDK team have lots to do ☻
<popey> I don't believe direct file io is something we are doing
<stgraber> ogra_: ah cool, you're already doing a touch build, I was just about to kick one
<Chocanto> popey: Ok :) It was just to know, because I need it for docviewer ^^
<popey> Chocanto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus see "Content management"
<Chocanto> popey: to avoid having to use the temporary launcher, and use Arguments and I/O api of sdk team
<Chocanto> Ah thanks, I didn't know the existence of this page ^^
<popey> sorry about that Chocanto
<Chocanto> nono, that's good :) It was just because mhall asked me to test Arguments in docviewer, but I can't without file I/O. But I'll wait ;)
<mhall119> Chocanto: I didn't think the docviewer had to do any IO in QML
<mhall119> or your wrapper
<mhall119> I thought it just passed file paths to other plugins
<Chocanto> mhall119: That's juste because I need to know the mimetype of the file, and other usefull informations about it.
<Chocanto> mhall119: I can do it with a plugin
<mhall119> ah, I see
<Chocanto> mhall119: Because arguments work nice and exactly fit with what we need, so I can get the filepath
<mhall119> so then are you just going to make a plugin to give file meta-data like mimetype?
<mhall119> there might already be something like that somewhere
<Chocanto> mhall119: I hope, but if not yes I will do.
<mhall119> ok
<Chocanto> mhall119: Did you asked tsdgeos about the poppler package ?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-18
<mhall119> no, not yet, let me put that on my todo list for tomorrow
<Chocanto> mhall119: No sorry, It's not a hurry, take your time !
<mhall119> no need to apologize Chocanto :)
<Chocanto> mhall119: Ok ok ^^
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch for Thinkpad x200 tablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/321327
<DJJeff> is ummmmm usb tethering possible? http://i.imgur.com/FszXfdO.png
<balloons_> vthompson, yes you still need to assign it an objectname to image
<balloons_> upi dpm
<balloons_> you don't need an objectname for ubuntushape
<IllegalOpcode> nsi
<kanwisher> phatablet seems to wait for ever on "waiting for device" after it restarts the device
<kanwisher> i can even see a device in 'adb devices'
<DJJeff> fuck ya, finally got reverse USB TETHERING to work so I can get internet on my Ubuntu Touch over USB :)
<DJJeff> gonna make a howto/video and post it up later :)
<kanwisher> DJJeff: very cool
<DJJeff> only took putting eth0 and usb0 on my ubuntu laptop into bridge mode then on my android doing netcfg rndis0 dhcp
<DJJeff> inside of a root@android shell prompt
<DJJeff> fired up wireshark on usb0 and was able to see the DHCP DISCOVER packets
<annerajb_> rsalveti: i been trying to deploy the raring zip and it's running out of space on the device. should i skip installing that and just use the bootstrap i build?
<annerajb_> also the install script dosnt fail the frecovery on a error untaring it goes along fine
<annerajb_> http://pastebin.com/4NsCPqd7
<vthompson> balloons_, Yea, I'm still stuck.
<vthompson> balloons_, I have the following branch in the works if you want to give it a go: lp:~vthompson/music-app/autopilot-test-for-play-track
<rsalveti> annerajb: well, you need to install the ubuntu image somewhere where you have enough space at least
<annerajb_> rsalveti: or start deleting stuff from the image till it installs :P ima look into it make sure i didnt made any mistakes and you where mentioning earlier of a test to run before installing the kernel that's in the bootstrap you remember about that?
<rsalveti> annerajb: sure, but seems surfaceflinger is running just fine in your env, so it should be working
<rsalveti> so just need to enable the kernel configs and install the ubuntu zip there
<annerajb_> i tried to run it by hand and it seg fault. rsalveti already did the kernel changes but now the ubuntu zip is running out of space.
<annerajb_> thought it may have been out of space without the changes i did since it's not failling when the tar command fails on the deploy script
<rsalveti> right
<annerajb_> btw rsalveti not sure if this is normal but it's using around 900mb (probably more since it never finishes extracting) does that sound about right???
<rsalveti> yeah, it uses a bit more than 1gb
<annerajb_> Oo i found a 9mb log file in /var/log/
<annerajb_> in the raring-preinstalled*.zip
<rsalveti> yeah, we still need to optimize that
<dejello> Hello all
<crocket> It seems people are not psyched about ubuntu devices.
<kanwisher> is there a way to enable hdmi out on the nexus 4 with ubuntu
<johny___> hello
<johny___> i have a nexus 7, whoi is the correct dist, for this nexus?
<wilee-nilee> johny___, YOU can install the touch or saucy
<wilee-nilee> as far as what this channel is orientated with
<johny___> thankssss
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> hi dholbach
<rickspencer3> btw, I'm back in Berlin today :)
<sil2100> gusch: hello! I see some updates on the bug #1202201
<ubot5> bug 1202201 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Share dialog does not appear with latest SDK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202201
<sil2100> gusch: it seems that simply the way things are done changed, so I guess gallery-app will have to be modified instead?
<dholbach> hi rickspencer3
<gusch> sil2100: in the works https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-no-album-share/+merge/175275
<gusch> sil2100: but jenkins coudn't land it yesterday
<sil2100> Jenkins is a b*tch lately
<sil2100> Since my other branch can't land as well, because of: ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Error during build execution
<sil2100> Whatever that means
<sil2100> Need to poke QA
<rickspencer3> gema, ^
<gusch> sil2100: if hope that now jenkins has a low load, I'm more lucky ...
 * gema has been poked and is looking at it
<gema> jibel: sil2100 is having autolanding issues, could you or didrocks look into that?
<didrocks> gema: what is autolanding?
<gema> didrocks: that's what I was wondering :P
<didrocks> gema: we told to not use those terms, upstream merger or daily release
<gema> didrocks: ack, then I need to go back to my dash guys and undo a comment I made yesterday
<gema> didrocks: he is having problems with upstream merger, I guess?
<didrocks> gema: I think he's talking about upstream merger, which is managed by your team FYI ;)
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake-saucy-armhf-autolanding/1/console
<sil2100> Errors like these
<didrocks> gema: yeah, it's your/fghinter's team
<gema> didrocks: understood
<didrocks> gema: to come back to terminology, do you mind working with fghinter to remove all the terms of "ci" or "autolanding" from jenkins jobs and docs?
<gema> sil2100: I have heard of that error yesterday, we changed martin's key for a differnt one and some builds have been giving problems
<didrocks> gema: people are confused and we never know if they are talking about usptream merging or daily release
<gema> sil2100: (you can see it if you search on the console for "error")
<didrocks> (or even image build sometimes)
<gema> sil2100: I am going to have to wait for fginther to come online later to fix (or some of the other folks in the US)
<gema> sil2100: but it is an easy one to fix, if I am reading the log right
<gema> sil2100: sorry about that
<gema> didrocks: no wonder, I am confused as well
<gema> didrocks: I am starting to gain an understanding, though
<didrocks> gema: from my side, I've already done this cleanup, so I think the upstream merger one is the one remaining to clean
<didrocks> gema: then, it will take time for people to change their terminology, but with patience and repetition… :p
<gema> didrocks: it is going to help that we put the right terminology on the dash we are landing this week
<gema> I am going to make sure of that in today's meeting
<didrocks> gema: I hope so :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<gema> didrocks: so your stuff (landing on the distro) is daily release, right?
<didrocks> gema: exactly
<gema> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> gema: distro or "feature ppa"
<didrocks> but yeah, called daily release :)
<gema> didrocks: ok, it makes sense
<gema> autolanding was an overloaded term, that's the problem
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> as CI
<didrocks> that's why I kept repeating to not using them as soon as I see them being used :)
<sil2100> gema: thanks ;) Too bad we have to wait, but good that it's fixable
<didrocks> sil2100: gema: won't that be a case of pushing to trunk to unblock the stack?
<rickspencer3> gema, there is no other way to get sil2100 unblocked other than waiting  for 3+ hours for someone in the US?
<sil2100> There's also gusch's branch that is a bit more important that probably fails because of the same reasons
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-no-album-share/+merge/175275 <- same thing during autolanding, the armhf lander fails
<didrocks> asac: please ensure that fghinter is around on Monday's meeting, I see a lot of merging failures lately (and we had to push unity to trunk as well directly)
<gema> rickspencer3: right now there isn't , but this is only going to happen today, tomorrow we won't have this problem again
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if we merge directly to gallery-app's trunk gusch's fix?
<rickspencer3> gema, how come? there's only one person who can fix the issue?
<sil2100> didrocks: CI jenkins said it's OK, just one of the autolanders dies
<didrocks> sil2100: same, as long as you build locally and we ensure to have a daily just after that, I'm personnaly fine with it
<gema> rickspencer3: no, there's plenty of them, they are all in the US
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, sounds good then :)
<gema> rickspencer3: or in NZ and already gone
<sil2100> gusch: you want to push it to trunk or should I do it ;) We have a green light!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: gema: FYI, we are workarounding with merging directly to trunk manually, as we did have build runs successfully first and daily release.
<rickspencer3> didrocks,  good
<gema> didrocks: ack, in any case I need to fix this later today
<rickspencer3> every day is precious
<didrocks> gema: oh completely, please get that fixed asap :)
<rickspencer3> we can't lose a whole day due to infrastructure issues
<gusch> sil2100: I approved (again)
<gema> didrocks: will do
<sil2100> gusch: oh, not sure if that will help ;/ It'll fail on armhf again
<sil2100> gusch: ok, then once it fails again I'll merge directly
<sil2100> gusch: so I'll take care of it
<gusch> sil2100: ok - thx
<timp> is image 20130717.2 working?
<timp> gusch: I saw the uitk bugs that showed up in gallery-app
<timp> gusch: the toolbutton.enabled I'll check later; I guess it will be easy to fix
<gusch> timp: the it's weired to once have the caller, and once not
<gusch> timp: but in the CHANGES file, I didn't see that API change
<Saviq> timp, current is 20130716, so that's the latest "known to work"
<timp> Saviq: do you know what is not working in 20130717.2? Or when there will be a new image that works?
<timp> gusch: triggered can still take a parameter (not called caller), so I didn't think the API changed. But I did not take into account that in onTriggered: you use the name of the variable
<timp> my mistake.. should have been in CHANGES
<Saviq> timp, today's image is in the works around now
<Saviq> timp, should be up in ~2hrs I think
<Saviq> timp, not sure what's (not) working in 17.2 - just flashed now to see
<timp> Saviq: ok, thanks
<timp> Saviq: I also flashed it just now, I need some stuff that's not yet in 0716
<Saviq> timp, well, shell came up, so that's 90% success
<timp> Saviq: yes, for me too :)
<timp> gusch: ToolbarButton still has the caller parameter, but I think that can be removed as well. In PopupUtils.open(), the id of the button can now be passed directly
<timp> gusch:  I see there is already an MR that fixes it :)
<Saviq> timp, everything seems to be working, not sure why it's not current
<Saviq> ogra_, popey, any reason why wasn't 17.2 promoted to current?
<gusch> timp: yep, and using ids of the buttons directly (I like that more than using caller)
<timp> gusch: ok, good. The code is more clear like that.
<ogra_> Saviq, because the automatic tests didnt pass http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<popey> \o/
<Saviq> ogra_, ah, so that's automagic now :)
<ogra_> nope
<timp> ogra_: why didn't they pass?
<ogra_> but i'm not allowed to pull the trigger until they pass
<ogra_> timp, i just got to the kbd, no idea :)
 * popey flashes it anyway to test
<ogra_> i will too
<timp> ok
<timp> I don't understand http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ . since when is 28/106 45.7%?
<ogra_> that QA math, ask them :)
<timp> (pass rate for maguro)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, did I understand correctly that today's image built, but there were smoke test failures?
<ogra_> probably different tests have different weight
<rickspencer3> for 20130718
<rickspencer3> ?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, 18 is still in the press
<ogra_> rickspencer3, thats 17.2
 * ogra_ is happy it built, that means there should be the first click packages on it
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, so we're still waiting to see if 18 passes?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i watch every image atm, so yes, 18 too
<ogra_> looks like the utah dbus issues are still there :/
<ogra_> Jul 18 01:24:30 ubuntu-phablet utah: s.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-JIoEvd8Big: Connection refused#012}}}
<ogra_> sigh
<timp> 17.2 seems to work for me
<ogra_> timp, well, its an error in the test suite
<timp> ah
<timp> gusch: can you run gallery on the phone using the "run app on device" option in QtC?
<timp> gusch: it tells me: sed: can't read /home/phablet/dev_tmp/gallery-app/gallery-app.desktop: No such file or directory
<ogra_> when switching to upstart user sessions some hardcoded stuff broke
<timp> gusch: is that caused by some cmake config issue that should create the .desktop file?
<gusch> because the desktop file in in  /home/phablet/dev_tmp/gallery-app/desktop/gallery-app.desktop (desktop sub dir)
<gusch> timp: and that ;)
<timp> I only see gallery-app.desktop.in there
<gusch> timp: so it's the cmake issue, and the sub-dir
<gusch> timp: I never used the QtCreator to run my app on the device
<timp> gusch: why do you use .desktop.in? is it for the tr()?
<popey> 17.2 is painfully slow on first boot
<Saviq> ogra_, re ↑, how do I stop unity8 on the device remotely? if I try `ssh stop unity8` or `ssh "bash -ic 'stop unity8'"` it doesn't cut it
<gusch> timp: correct - for translation
<timp> hm
<popey> 3fps when unlocking
<popey> if that
<Saviq> ogra_, I generally end up with "Unknown job: unity8"
<timp> gusch: so if you change the language after installing gallery-app, the translation is not updated?
<Saviq> popey, maybe it's still loading the scope data?
<gusch> timp: that should work - but the translation there includes quite some "magic"
<Saviq> popey, seems to work fine here
<popey> its okay after a minute
 * Saviq flashes again
<gusch> timp: ask oSoMoN if you need to know more about the .desktop translation
<Saviq> gusch, timp no magic, really :)
<Saviq> gusch, timp the .desktop file gets CMake-mangled to remove the tr() from around the fields
<Saviq> gusch, timp, and gettext extracts it from there before that
<Saviq> gusch, timp, the "receiving side" then uses the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain domain to translate those strings runtime, is all the magic :)
<timp> ah, ok. sounds good :)
<gusch> translate those strings runtime == magic ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> trying to use qtmultimedia to play a sound I get
<seb128> defaultServiceProvider::requestService(): no service found for - "org.qt-project.qt.mediaplayer"
<seb128> does anyone know what that's about?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Nelson Mandela Day! :-D
<ogra_> \o/
<Saviq> seb128, I'd say you need gstreamer
<seb128> Saviq, it's my desktop, I've gstreamer and rhythmbox and totem play ogg just fine (which is what I'm trying to play)
<Saviq> seb128, ah
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, is the click installation really so quiet ? i'm looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130717.2/livecd-armhf.out ("Setting up click packages", nothing more)
<cjwatson> ogra_: There's normally some output
<ogra_> hmm, then i guess something is wrong
<ogra_> we need a "click.manifest" :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: There must be, since if you look at the hook it should say "Setting up $package" for each one
<cjwatson> ogra_: So clearly nothing to do with click - it's just failing to actually call it
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5886881/ works fine here, does it, for you?
<Saviq> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5886883/ here's my set of installeds
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't know exactly why, but the lb_chroot_hooks step is taking a suspiciously long time compared to the previous build, so I'd suspect a timeout
<cjwatson> i.e. network problem
<asac> anyone checked why mako is completely busted now?
<ogra_> yeah, i wonder if the machine is actually reachable under the external name
<ogra_> probably needs to say lillipilly
<cjwatson> The name shouldn't matter
<cjwatson> It's the same IP address either way
<cjwatson> You might try archive-team.internal though; but before messing about I suggest checking with IS
<ogra_> well, the seed mirror is people.u.c
<cjwatson> Oh, but archive-team.internal doesn't serve user home directories
<ogra_> so it should work
<cjwatson> I hope it's people.c.c, not people.u.c
<cjwatson> (Besides, archive-team.internal will soon become a different machine)
<ogra_> but the seeds are processed in config ... which is outside of the build chroot i think
<cjwatson> What have the seeds got to do with anything?
<ogra_> they are pulled from people.u.c
<ogra_> so it should work without issues
<cjwatson> Oh, preinstalled does a germinate run
<ogra_> yes
<cjwatson> Seeds are pulled from people.c.c, not people.u.c
<ogra_> but in the config step
<cjwatson> Please make that distinction clear in your mind as they are separate machines
<ogra_> oh, yeah,, sorry
<ogra_> it ususally is .... finger memory
<cjwatson>                 *.ubuntu.com)           MIRROR=http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/
<cjwatson>                                         SEEDMIRROR=http://archive-team.internal/seeds/
<seb128> Saviq,
<seb128> $ qmlscene sound.qml
<seb128> defaultServiceProvider::requestService(): no service found for - "org.qt-project.qt.mediaplayer"
<ogra_> oh, where is that
<cjwatson> So in fact they are pulled from archive-team.internal, not people.c.c
<cjwatson> top of live-build/auto/config/
<Saviq> seb128, do you have the QtMultimedia plugins installed?
<seb128> Saviq, I didn't have phonon from those packages, but still the same issue after installing it
<Saviq> seb128, hmm
<cjwatson> I think you need to get a firewall hole explicitly opened to people.c.c
<seb128> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5886905/
<cjwatson> archive-team.internal is soon not going to be on lillypilly, so you cannot rely on having Sergio's home directory available from that
<ogra_> hmm, or make /~ available
<cjwatson> No, that will break soon
<asac> sergiusens: have you checked my phablet-tools contributions?
<ogra_> yeah, ttyped to fast :)
<Saviq> seb128, libqt5multimedia5-plugins
<Saviq> seb128, those are the plugins that actually talk to different backends
<gema> ogra_: I saw you kicked the build yesterday night in the end, what status did you and andy leave the tests ?
<gema> ogra_: everything moved to pending?
<ogra_> gema, nope, still everything failing
<seb128> Saviq, that fixes it, thanks!
<seb128> Saviq, shouldn't qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin depends on it?
<ogra_> 20130718 should come out soon (daily job)
<gema> ogra_: yes, I see that, but are they running on the pending images?
<cjwatson> I mean, /~user/ is available from archive-team.internal right now - but we *will* be breaking that soon and I'll have no sympathy at all if you relied on it :-)
<Saviq> seb128, not really
<ogra_> lets see, the former image night have hit a race with updating utah
<Saviq> seb128, as you could provide a different set of backends
<Saviq> seb128, as we do on the device
<cjwatson> So I think opening a firewall hole is the right answer at the moment
<ogra_> gema, if i can belive the dashboard, they are
<Saviq> seb128, but it should be recommended (and I do have it installed, not manually)
<gema> ogra_: the dashboard doesn't lie (yet)
<gema> ogra_: thanks
<seb128> Saviq, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples  qtmultimedia5-examples mediaplayer-app recommends it
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<Saviq> seb128, we might need to fix something there indeed
<seb128> Saviq, should ubuntu-system-settings do the same?
<ogra_> cjwatson, where does /seeds live on that machine ? we could probably just have another /click there
<seb128> Saviq, seems wrong to recommends it, especially if that's wrong for the touch image
<Saviq> seb128, yeah indeed
<cjwatson> Well, it's in ~ubuntu-archive/public_html/
<seb128> Saviq, seems like we should have a virtual "qtmedia-backend" provided by libqt5multimedia5-plugins and whatever we use on touch and recommends that
<seb128> Saviq, anyway, if that works out of the box on the touch image no big deal
<cjwatson> But I'm not sure that's going to be at all convenient for you to update
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for the help ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<cjwatson> I dunno, I guess we could create a mirror job
<ogra_> so cant we just link the dir (or copy it) for now .... if the machines change there will be changes needed anyway and we also dont plabn to keep it in a homedir i think
<cjwatson> How does Sergio update his repository at the moment?
<cjwatson> Just manually?
<ogra_> hmm, good question
<cjwatson> Hmm, click_copy.py
<ogra_> might be cronned, i'm not sure
<tester56> As ubuntu touch relies for drivers partly on android stuff: google has reportedly a backdoor to access phones ... will this also be part of ubuntu touch?
<cjwatson> Not sure of the proper arguments though
<asac> ogra_: so what happened to mako? is that completely broken now?
<ogra_> asac, i have no idea, lets please wait for 18 to come out, it might have been that utah was upgraded in the middle of the 17.2 runs or some such
<ogra_> i'm not sure the fixes made it in time for that image
<asac> when is 18
<asac> ?
<asac> can we produce one now?
<ogra_> sat in the queue when i looked 1h ago, lets see
<ogra_> still, server is building atm .... should be done soon
<pitti> hey all
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's waiting to build, can't speed it up any more
<asac> lets overclock :)
<asac> the panda
<asac> ;-P
<asac> cant be more flaky anyway
<asac> panda on 4GhZ with big gamer FAN
<pitti> right after booting on the n4, rild permanently uses > 80% CPU and ofonod takes > 10% (no wonder it runs out of juice so quickly); that's with an unlocked SIM card; can somebody confirm?
<ogra_> yeah, but we'll need a fridge for it then
<didrocks> asac: I propose water cooling :)
<asac> i guess you need both :)
<ogra_> pitti, what takes 80% CPU ?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-server-omap4/latest/livecd-20130718-armhf.out <- waiting for that to finish
<pitti> ogra_: rild, as I said
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> (the logs only mirror every hour, so don't read too much into that)
 * ogra_ was looking directly on cadejo
<cjwatson> Yep
<pitti> ogra_: I was about to strace it to find out what these two actually do when I do a call, but ofono constantly spews thousands of polls, reads, and writes even when not doing (visually) anything
<ogra_> pitti, better wait for tony, its his area of expertise ... we have a bug open for rild issues though, just trying to find it
<pitti> killing ofonod respawns it with the same result
<pitti> ogra_: do you get the same? (mostly just looking for a confirmation here, not debugging yet)
<ogra_> pitti, i dont have a SIOM
<ogra_> *SIM
<ogra_> and i only have a galaxy nexus ... they use different rilds
<ogra_> pitti, bug 1197656
<ubot5> bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1197656 ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188404
<asac> ogra_: which fixes?
<ogra_> asac, dbus
<asac> ogra_: ok... that might prevent installing with phablet-flash?
<ogra_> no
<asac> just checking because thats what we see
<ogra_> what do you see ?
<ogra_> and wghgat do you run exactly
<asac> ogra_: did you run phablet-flash --pending on mako on .2?
<ogra_> *what
<ogra_> asac, no mako
<pitti> ogra_: ah, thanks; I think I have something else, I'll file a bug
<ogra_> only maguro here
<asac> ogra_: see see phablet-flash falling over on mako
<asac> we see
<ogra_> popey, ^^^
<ogra_> asac, i think popey tested yesterday evening
<cjwatson> Does anyone know what IP address lillypilly might be able to use to contact the PS Jenkins?  http://10.97.2.10:8080/ doesn't appear to work from there
 * ogra_ doesnt 
<pitti> ogra_: acually no, I just see more debug messages; I think it's the same, I'll try the fix
<pitti> ogra_: thanks for pointing out!
<asac> ogra_: 11:07 < ogra_> asac, i have no idea, lets please wait for 18 to come out, it might have been that utah was upgraded in the middle of the 17.2 runs  or some such
<ogra_> :)
<asac> oops
<asac> ogra_: --pending seems to download 16 image
<asac> not 17.2
<asac> can this be true?
<asac> maybe our /pending doesnt work?
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs-2.161$ get-touch-img-ver -p
<ogra_> 20130717.2
<ogra_> that script uses the same code phablet-flash uses
<ogra_> so it should pick up 17.2
<asac> ogra_: ok here i see it goes for 17.2
<cjwatson> cdimage@nusakan:~$ ls -l cdimage/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 cdimage cdimage 10 Jul 17 23:44 cdimage/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending -> 20130717.2
<ogra_> and the phablet-flash change from tonight seems to only touch test code
<popey> ogra_: i flashed mako an hour ago
<ogra_> popey, with 17,2 i suppose
<popey> yes
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> asac, fix the proxy :P
<asac> good point
<popey> sound indicator is empty
<ogra_> 18 started ...
<ogra_> popey, give it some time
<ogra_> there is a bug open for that
<ogra_> bug 1181299
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<popey>  09:23:42 up 57 min,  0 users,  load average: 1.56, 1.63, 1.57
<popey> is that long enough for it to appear? ☻
<asac> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<asac> go there
<asac> ogra_: the .img fils are timestamped 16 Jul
<ogra_> asac, i'm always there :P
<asac> is that normal?
<ogra_> asac, thats android stuff
<ogra_> comes from a jankins build that runs before
<asac> do we run that daily?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> we will soon start using packages for that bit
<ogra_> xnox is nearly there
<ogra_> then and android buits wont be daily anymore and you might see even older dates
<ogra_> (we could build the package daily indeed, but since it only needs rebuilds when it actually changes that would be a waste)
<xnox> ogra_: correct. last stretch is to test if i can disable ICU from libmedia, and then it will be ready for security-team review for archive upload.
<xnox> ogra_: well, it does at the moment still embed kernel, platform-api, hybris. so when those change, my package needs a rebuild. But the loger term plan is to combine those three at livebuild stage, to avoid this dependency triggered rebuilt.
<ogra_> exactly
<pitti> ogra_: yay, a tame and working ofonod now \o/
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<popey> Just
<davmor2> popey: tis always morning on the tinterwebz
<davmor2> popey: is https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0 actually up-to-date cause according to it the last time the phone were tested was the 12, there was no image for maguro since the 16 yet mako had one for 17.2, manta just doesn't have a build and the n7 is way back
<davmor2> popey: or is this something that is manually meant to be updated and you're the only one doing it for the n4 ;)
<popey> correct
<popey> you can request edit access
<popey> pat owns it
<popey> davmor2: what do you mean "the n7 is way back" ? you mean it's more broken?
<davmor2> meh ignore me I saw it as 11 not 17.1
<davmor2> popey: I only gave it a cursory glance flicking between screens :)
<davmor2> popey: odd question is there an option on the page to request write permission? if so where please
<popey> top right i think
<popey> click share
<ogra_> 20130718 is up
 * ogra_ goes to watch the dashboard 
<davmor2> ogra_: out of interest why is current looking such a mess?  Bits are the 16th and others the 12?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> ah, i see what you mean, probably because the android build from the 12th was good enough :)
<davmor2> okay
<ogra_> theoretically they should ahve been from the 15th for the 16th image, might be that there was a jenkins issue
<ogra_> (weekend etc ...)
 * popey flashes again
 * ogra_ wonders when the dashboard will notice there is a new build 
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: My pip for the photos I took got wiped is the data source not stored in home?
<timp> Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130718/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<timp> let's see if that works :)
<popey> davmor2: bug 1202559
<ubot5> bug 1202559 in touch-preview-images "Welcome screen doesn't show history beyond today" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202559
<ogra_> davmor2, no idea where thats stored ... file a bug, we definitely should preserve that data, no matter where it lives
<popey> davmor2: tap it to refresh it
 * popey filed that this morning
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> popey: nothing
<popey> taken any photos today?
<davmor2> popey: nope
<popey> well thats my bug then
<popey> it only shows what you did today
<popey> confirm pls
<davmor2> popey: done
<popey> ogra_: 20130718 doesn't look good. nothing on screen but top shows unity8 running... power button doesn't wake display
<ogra_> i'll take a look once my rsync finished
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887142/ is my dmesg
<davmor2> popey, ogra_ tis working here on maguro
<davmor2> oh hang on though I seemed to of regained the music artwork
 * popey reboots it
<davmor2> ogra_: is the demo music stuff meant to be gone?
<popey> works on second boot
<popey> davmor2: takes a while to appear (well did yesterday's image)
<popey> i see it here on 20130718 on mako
<davmor2> popey: ah hang on my phablet-flash seems to of gotten 20130716 that would be why
<popey> plum
<davmor2> popey: is there a command to get latest?
<popey> phablet-flash --pending
<davmor2> popey: ta
<popey> gets from...... /pending
<asac> ogra_: so 18 is not good?
<popey> ok, 20130718 is good for me on mako
<popey> odd that it's not showing up at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<kalikiana> not sure battery ran out, I'm suspecting because when I wanted to shut it down yesterday it was again stuck in "chargin" mode without usb cable
<popey> kalikiana: i found unplugging/replugging the usb cable a few times "woke" the phone up
<kalikiana> popey, I saw the it pretended to charge after unplugging, and even when I long-pressed power - I thought it might just still be shutting down and left it over night, now it's empty
<kalikiana> I get it also stuck in "charging" sometimes after plugging in USB with it being off before
<kalikiana> so something about that charge logic is fishy
<kalikiana> only adb then can fix it
<ogra_> asac, dunno, still 10min to rsync for me, popey seems to have no luck though
<popey> ogra_: it's fine.
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: it looks fine here on the Magoru
<ogra_> just took long at first boot as usual ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> seems it is good
<ogra_> ah, an dthere is 18 on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<popey> yeah, just appeared
<davmor2> hmmm that'll be a bug then,  my conversations list seems to of magically change chronological order
<Saviq> ogra_, q: any idea how to remotely call `stop unity8`? `ssh stop unity8` as well as `ssh bash -ics 'stop unity8'` come back with "unknown job: unity8"
<ogra_> initctl stop unity8
<ogra_> as phablet user
<popey> will try that next time
<davmor2> I can foresees a time when initctl stop unity8 will become ogra_ nick
<ogra_> popey, thats a step the automatic tests do anyway
<ogra_> if that fails, the suite fails
<Saviq> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887190/ :/
<Saviq> ogra_, it works when I *log in*, but not if I run a command
<Saviq> ogra_, bash -ic doesn't help either
<ogra_> Saviq, try with ssh phablet@maguro sh -c 'initctl stop unity8'
<Saviq> ogra_, been there, done that - same thing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887202/
<Saviq> ogra_, we're even using "bash -ic" so that we get all the env vars
<ogra_> why did you add tehse quotes
<davmor2> hmm unity8 17.8 % cpu and 20.7%mem, with init not far behind at 12.2 and mem .3 and surfacflinger 3rd with 7.9 and 5.9
<ogra_> Saviq, also really, use initctl
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, otherwise it complained that it was missing the name
<ogra_> which name ? unity8 ?
<ogra_> gimme a sec, my phone is just flashing
<Saviq> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887214/
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> i know it works with adb ... since thats what we use in the testsuite
<ogra_> but there is no reason it shouldnt work the same via ssh
<ogra_> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -c 'initctl stop unity8'
<ogra_> iirc
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks, that will work, too
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -c 'initctl stop unity8'
<ogra_> unity8 stop/waiting
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ adb shell sudo -u phablet -i sh -c 'initctl start unity8'
<ogra_> unity8 start/running, process 1227
<ogra_> yeah, that works here
 * ogra_ doesnt get why ssh doesnt
<timp> why does image 20130718 have an old UITK version?
<timp> old == of some days ago
<diwic> uhm, ueventd is eating 100% CPU here
<mallorquin> hello everybody i have one question!
<ogra_> diwic, reboot
<ogra_> its a race
<diwic> ok
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, so if you dont log in to ssh the dbus address isnt exported ... seems /etc/profile.d/ isnt processed then
<ogra_> not sure why that would affect initctl though
<cjwatson> timp: It seems to have the current version in saucy
<cjwatson> i.e. 0.1.46+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> timp: 0.1.46+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1 only *just* got copied to saucy-proposed, so will presumably land in saucy soon
<mallorquin> I installing on nexus7 grouper, but afther install Sourcer version with adb tools " version -l " say me " Nexus 4 mako occam " its correct?
<timp> cjwatson: ok, thanks. So it is still automatic and all I need is a little patience.
<ogra_> Saviq, ssh phablet@maguro "sudo -u phablet -i initctl stop unity8"
<ogra_> Saviq, that one will work
<ogra_> (will force /etc/profile sourcing)
<ogra_> cjwatson, any idea why ssh doesnt do that if you dont actually log in ?
<davmor2> popey: if you do top on your phone and get the keyboard out of the way is the last entry cut in too by the bottom to the terminal?
<Saviq> ogra_, interesting
<didrocks> ogra_: once the apps migrates to the release pocket, you can maybe trigger a new image build to check the smoke tests are done
<user82> what happened to "whosthere". is there an alternative?
<didrocks> FYI, all AP tests we run on desktop as part of dailies pass now
<user82> whatsapp is a killer criteria for many people to use ubuntu touch
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-18-123812.png
<davmor2> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/0AhxMGyB95SGqxJkFa8MOQ  p.s. thanks for your screenshot script :)
<davmor2> popey: now slide the keyboard down
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> popey: it used to be the same for the keyboard but that looks like it got fixed
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, which apps ?
<didrocks> ogra_: the gallery_app in particular
<cjwatson> ogra_: /etc/profile is read for me when I "ssh localhost" in a container
<ogra_> ok
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-18-124002.png
 * popey stabs rild eating the cpu alive
<davmor2> popey: wow that is really high
<mallorquin> the nexus 7 have de SO of nexus 4 ?
<popey> bug 1188404
<ubot5> bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188404
<ogra_> cjwatson, ssh phablet@192.168.2.114 "env"|grep DBUS doesnt get me the DBUS address ... logging in gives it to me ... the address is exported from an /etc/profile.d ssnippet
<davmor2> popey: thanks so it look like it is a magoru issue only then although I might try on the n7 too
<popey> I can do that now
<cjwatson> ogra_: It doesn't source /etc/profile if you supply a command
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> ogra_: Because then you aren't in an interactive login shell
<ogra_> right
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-18-124240.png
<davmor2> popey: ta so it look like it is just the lower res on the maguro then :)
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> popey, i think the branch for the ofono fix is already approved, should land today
<ogra_> come on dashboard ... do something
<popey> great
<popey> I am worried about going to the US next week.
<popey> Don't want my phone to go nuts over 3g
<ogra_> yeah, ask for a salary raise in advance
<popey> need to be able to reliably kill 3g roaming
<popey> heh
<davmor2> popey: you know the power switch on the side, that'll do it ;)
<om26er> phablet-flash -b is just not working :/
<ogra_> fastboot -w complaining ?
<om26er> it downloads everything, reboots to the bootloader mode but after that it keeps on < waiting for device >
<ogra_> i think there was a fix that didnt land yet
<ogra_> wait for sergiuiens
<om26er> and we just killed a phone :p
<ogra_> you cant kill them :)
<om26er> ogra_, fastboot -w erases user data
<ogra_> yup, but has issues doing so at times
<om26er> ogra_, it kind of for this case, since its in the lab ;)
<ogra_> which means that sergio changed -b completely
<om26er> killed for the day is appropriate
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> you need a remote power switch :)
<om26er> well I am still in the bootloader mode, though I don't know how to flash from here
<ogra_> do you have console access to the machine that it is attached to ?
<om26er> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> sudo as well ?
<om26er> ogra_, yep
<om26er> and very high speed internet as well, we anything needs to get downloaded
<ogra_> well, it should work to sudo fastboot flash *-recovery.img and sudo fastboot reboot
<om26er> *if
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sudo afstboot reboot recovery that is
<ogra_> *fast
<om26er> ogra_, we have adb access in recovery mode?
<ogra_> ... unless the device isnt actually in fastboot mode indeed
<ogra_> om26er, indeed :)
<ogra_> not in bootloader mode, but in recovery
<om26er> ogra_, it seems we cannot boot into recovery from commandline (while in fastboot mode)
<ogra_> hmm, you should be able to
 * ogra_ tries locally
<fginther> sil2100, ping
<ogra_> om26er, oh, right, it can only reboot to bootloader or normal system ... odd
<davmor2> popey: daft question time, how do I add a feed to the rss reader, there doesn't seem to be an options page like there was before
 * om26er could flash back to android but there is still 'android debugging' disabled on first run :/
<ogra_> om26er, there is a slightly fiddly way that could work ... pull the boot.img modify its cmdline and add "break=bottom", flash with fastboot to boot, trigger a normal boot and you should get an adb shell inside the initrd ... from there adb reboot recovery should work
<om26er> ogra_, I already rebooted :p and it showed google logo, then the battery icon on the screen and screen wen't off. Now no adb or fastboot for that device.
<om26er> BUT I have a mako as well :p
<ogra_> ah, sad
<ogra_> gema, are we sure the utah dbus fixes landed yesterday ? the tests seem to still have the same dbus errors
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<om26er> ogra_, you means something like this: DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-i0wV0w6JjV: Connection refused
<om26er> ?
<ogra_> om26er, yeah
<om26er> ogra_, that happens when we restart ubuntu-touch-session during the autopilot test run
<ogra_> the new  DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS code should have fixed that
<ogra_> oh, why would you do that ?
<om26er> ogra_, we edit /etc/device-services to remove unity from it, then restart ubuntu-touch-session to kill unity
<ogra_> i thought you only stop unity8
<sergiusens> ogra_: wait, what?
<ogra_> om26er, all that was fixed in quite some effort yesterday i thought
<sergiusens> ogra_: why would we restart everything now?
<om26er> ogra_, there is a merge proposal for phablet-tools pending which switches to initctl stop/start unity8
<ogra_> om26er, it should only restart unity and should have the proper session bus address
<ogra_> restarting the whole sessuon will kill the session bus indeed and the exported address will be wrong until you re-login
<sergiusens> om26er: utah imports the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from the file directly, not a good idea because it's one more point of failure
<ogra_> om26er, pending ? i thought that was in already
<sergiusens> better to login
<om26er> ogra_, it was working a few days (weeks) ago due to some reason
<gema> ogra_: I don't know
<ogra_> it hasnt worked since we switched to upstart sessions
<om26er> ogra_, I am reviewing and I was flashing the device with 'phablet-flash -b' for that
<ogra_> and yesterday at least 4 people worked on getting these fixes into utah
<ogra_> i dont get how they could not land there
<om26er> sergiusens, phablet-flash -b does not work. tried on two devices
<sergiusens> om26er: ? you may have a broken bootloader
<popey> om26er: what type of device, i can test here
<om26er> popey, both were maguro
<sergiusens> broken as incorrect
<popey> ah, only have mako here
<ogra_> om26er, when does utah run phablet-flash -b
<om26er> sergiusens, the device was already running ubuntu touch
<ogra_> i dont see that in the code
<sergiusens> om26er: can you be more specific on how it doesn't work?
<om26er> ogra_, I don't think it does but I am talking about this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/test_update/+merge/175355 (where I was asked to phablet-flash -b)
<om26er> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887349/
<ogra_> om26er, i'm talking about http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/ which blocks us since days to release an image
<ogra_> and the code in there is supposed to have been fixed yesterday
<gema> ogra_: om26er is talking about the same thing, I have asked him to look into some failures
<gema> ogra_: didn't you and doanac got that fixed yesterday?
<sergiusens> om26er: your fastboot udev rules are the cause there
<gema> ogra_: or who were you dealing with?
<ogra_> gema, doanac told me it worked for him in clocal tests and he was waiting for it to land in the utah main branch when i went to bed
<om26er> sergiusens, what should I change?
<sergiusens> om26er: gema I'm logging into that server and checking
<gema> ogra_: ok, same he told me
<sergiusens> om26er: need to see the id's
<gema> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> so i was expecting it to be there by now
<gema> ogra_: me too
<ogra_> but apparently it still fails with dbus errors
<ogra_> and now om26er tells me there are other fixes needed than utah
<om26er> ogra_, I think in UTAH we use "phablet-test-run -n" which kills and restarts ubuntu-touch-session
 * ogra_ is confused
<gema> doanac: ping
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/utah$ grep phablet-test examples/run_utah_phablet.py
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/utah$
<ogra_> doesnt look like
<sergiusens> ogra_: there are two different issues being discussed here...
<ogra_> and i also dont see code for phablet-flash -b
<ogra_> sergiusens, phew, thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: and two different infrastructures
<sergiusens> not sure why they are being mixed up
<om26er> well actually both are interlinked.
<ogra_> yeah, ok
<ogra_> the logs i see only use run_utah_phablet.py
<om26er> ogra_, I don't see there is any way tests can run in UTAH without phablet-test-run they might be forking it in their scripts
<sergiusens> om26er: not really, it fails on ps-android-sandybridge for a reason totally unrelated to why it failed on utah
<ogra_> and in these logs the dbus error occurs
<sergiusens> om26er: they don't use phablet-test-run!!!!
<om26er> sergiusens, i am flashing the device because I want to get that MR tested, phablet-tools need to be fixed for autopilot tests to run successfully on the device
<sergiusens> om26er: yeah, but it is not related to utah
<sergiusens> people don't know everything about all the infrastructure diffs and the case of discussion was utah
<gema> sergiusens: every time something fails it is either "jenkins" or "utah"
<gema> sergiusens: I agree we need to start being more specific
<kalikiana> hm is it a bug that phablet-flash apparently re-flashes even if there's no new image?
<kalikiana> it seems a little pointless
<ogra_> gema, is there any way to know which utah version is currently running ?
<kalikiana> just noticed in the log afterwards that it didn't use any new files but still went ahead
<ogra_> 0.14.2ubuntu1 seems to have all fixes
<timp> kalikiana: yes it seems to re-flash for me also
<popey> i think that's how it's designed
<timp> would be nice if phablet-flash asks you what to do in that case
<popey> but it can't tell what version is on the device, or doesn't test that
<sergiusens> timp: with image based upgrades this won't be a problem anymore
<sergiusens> om26er: this is your problem on ps-android-sandybridge http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887385/
<kalikiana> sergiusens, what does that mean exactly? I thought it's already an image and a separate boot loader image
<sergiusens> om26er: if you use sudo, it works, which means missing udev rules
<timp> sergiusens: ETA for image-based upgrades? :)
<sergiusens> timp: stgraber will send a call for testing on Friday (tomorrow). I'm making the mods to phablet-flash as soon as firefighting stops
<om26er> sergiusens, so we need the udev rules updates? but how :p
<timp> sergiusens: so soon. awesome :)
<ogra_> popey,
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs$ adb shell cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130718)
<ogra_> popey, it can :)
<sergiusens> kalikiana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<popey> pmcgowan: can you give davmor2 access to the status spreadsheet as he has a maguro and can update for that
<pmcgowan> popey, sure
<davmor2> popey: I requested it via gdocs :)  but thanks for the +1 :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you see any typo in this udev rules? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887398/
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, actually you could do it, but done
<popey> oh, didnt think i had ownership
<om26er> ogra_, sergiusens so UTAH was indeed using the restart ubuntu-touch-session till yesterday, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/revision/968
<ogra_> sergiusens, not on first sight, no
<pmcgowan> popey, as long as you have edit access you can share
<popey> oh
<sergiusens> ogra_: what happens with ACTION if the device is always connected?
<ogra_> sergiusens, note that i'm not sure if /var/run/ConsoleKit/database exists on logind machines
<sergiusens> ogra_: this is precise :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, it will change and add once you reboot it
<sergiusens> saucy is using TAG+=uaccess
<ogra_> sergiusens, perfect
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sergiusens whats the situation with tests not running? sorry if this is redundant
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: seems utah isn't using an updated version
<ogra_> pmcgowan, breaking on dbus still, even though the fixes should be in
<sergiusens> ... of itself
<ogra_> gema, who could find out which version is running on the machine (it would really help if the currently used version would be dumped into the logs)
<asac> sergiusens: here :) ... who can review/land https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/test_update/+merge/175355 ?
<asac> seems utah would need that
<ogra_> asac, utah doesnt use the pahblet tests
<ogra_> it has its own
<asac> ogra_: well they use phablet-flash :)
<asac> anyway, gema said they need it in order to make stuff better asap
<ogra_> asac, the redundant equivalent is examples/run_utah_phablet.py in the utah branch
<asac> so i trust here :)
<asac> her
<ogra_> they use phablet-flash for flashing
<asac> maybe they want to move to use that instead of their own? don't know the background
<ogra_> not for the tests ... read the logs :)
<asac> she said they need it
<sergiusens> asac: the blocking on that MR is udev rules
<ogra_> + /usr/share/utah/examples/run_utah_phablet.py -s R32D102RPZL --results-dir /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/saucy-touch-manta-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/clientlogs --skip-install --skip-network --skip-utah -N -l /tmp/gallery-app-autopilot/master.run
<ogra_> from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-manta-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/10/consoleText
<asac> sergiusens: whats that?
<sergiusens> asac: the workstation being tested on doesn't seem to be processing the udev rules correctly
<ogra_> asac, /usr/share/utah/examples/run_utah_phablet.py is fixed, but the machine running the tests doesnt seem to use the latest version of it
<ogra_> thats the only issue we have with the dashboard atm
<ogra_> phablet-tools is totally unrelated
<ogra_> phablet-test-run is a redundant copy of run_utah_phablet.py (or the other way round, no idea which one was first) to replicate the same tests locally
<sergiusens> om26er: gema ogra_ fixes the fastboot issue on sandybridge, there was a custom udev rule overriding the one from android-tools-fastboot
<ogra_> oh my
 * sergiusens thanks udevadm monitor
<ogra_> could we stop hacking up oour production machines ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: this predates any android-tools-fastboot udev rule existence
<ogra_> oh, probably from nx7 desktop tests
<sergiusens> ogra_: prior ;-)
<ogra_> prior we never had a need for such rules :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ogra_ whats the bottom line, someone is fixing the test box?
<pmcgowan> dont leave me hangin
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i'm waiting for info from gema ... we dont know which utah version is running on the machine
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well someone with access to it should
<pmcgowan> who is that someone?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the fixes were merged last night and it was verified they work in a local test
<pmcgowan> yes
<ogra_> but it doesnt seem that they reached the utah machine
<pmcgowan> so maybe two issues? utah update and the udev rule being wrong?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: doanac I guess, gema would know
<ogra_> nope
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: udev rule being wrong is not a blocker
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> the udev rule is related to phablet-test-run, not related
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: and fixed btw (I did have access to the conflicting box)
<pmcgowan> vg
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, you have access? so are you checking on utah?
<ogra_> all we need it to make sure the right utah version is used for the tests
<pmcgowan> we should have a test for that ;)
<ogra_> well, we should have the script just run "dpkg -l utah" as the first thing and dump that to the log
<ogra_> we do that on pretty much every other build machine where such info is essential
<pmcgowan> makes sense
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: no, no access to utah
<sergiusens> only logs and launchpad code
<ogra_> pmcgowan, full in the hands of QA
<pmcgowan> fginther, can you assist us with this test setup
<oSoMoN> didrocks: hey, can you remind me again what was the problem with assets under /usr/lib*, apart from lintian complaining about it?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's just duplicated data that aren't arch-specific
<didrocks> oSoMoN: once things calm down and as I'm seeing everyone coming with their own solution, I would like to have a meeting with you, Kaleo and some other folks to ensure we decide on standard on where to install things
<didrocks> oSoMoN: just not as long as Mir didn't land to distro please :)
<fginther> pmcgowan, checking
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ok, I’m asking because I’m refactoring the browser’s architecture, moving everything that shouldn’t be public out of the plugin and into the app (and consequently a number of QML files and assets are going to be installed under /usr/share/), and in that branch I have only one asset left for the plugin, so I was wondering if it would be acceptable to ship it under /usr/lib*? it’s only one tiny  and cute png file ;)
<ogra_> fginther, oh, i wonder if its related to your mail :)
<ogra_> (that utah didnt land)
 * ogra_ only saw the mail now
<didrocks> oSoMoN: depends on how cute it is… :p more seriously, what's blocking it for not being in usr/share?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I guess I could use robru’s trick with symlinks, but it feels overkill for one asset
<oSoMoN> didrocks: but nothing blocking
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, I think we should come with a better solution, keep it there for now and we'll discuss afterward how we can handle it
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ok
<fginther> ogra_, I doubt utah was impacted (I don't even think we build utah in our jenkins)
<ogra_> fginther, ok
<ogra_> sad, that would have been so easy :)
<xnox> oSoMoN: there is nothing wrong with libraries shipping it's data files under /usr/lib/$package/, even at times preffered. E.g. i am sure some gnome components ship gtkbuilder (plugable) files there, similarish story with like icu transliteration tables.
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: if it's really cute, no one would mnd
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: that’s what I thought :)
<xnox> oSoMoN: also all of *.py files are under /usr/lib/ as they are python-runtime dependant, despite being mostly "arch:all" packages. Thus if the plugin is tied with ui description file, than it is preffered to ship them together in /usr/lib.
<fginther> ogra_, sergiusens pmcgowan, can you restate the problem for jcollado?
<sergiusens> fginther: seems the utah infra isn't updated with the version that has the fixes for touch
<ogra_> jcollado,, fginther, the fixes to utah dont seem to have made it into production
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan: I've updated it and added my initials in brackets to the end  I figure it is a clean way to distinguish who has done the update but feel free to remove it if you don't want that in there
<oSoMoN> xnox: even under arch-specific dirs, like e.g. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ ?
<xnox> oSoMoN: yes.
<oSoMoN> xnox: cool, I’m all good then :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ^
<jcollado> ogra_: So you mean that the utah package hasn't been updated in a machine? Which one?
<popey> davmor2: did consider that, but figured it's google docs, with history, so we can see who edited what
<ogra_> jcollado, whatever is behind http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<xnox> oSoMoN: arguably, since I doubt that file is different between architectures you can ship it in /usr/lib/webpluginubuntuqml/plugin.qml
<xnox> oSoMoN: as the packages are co-installable if "clashing" files are identical md5sum =)
<ogra_> jcollado, see the touch tests there, they still expose the same dbus errors which should be fixed
<xnox> oSoMoN: thus avoiding duplication if you have both armhf & amd64 plugin installed =)
<didrocks> xnox: qml files are the same between archs
<didrocks> xnox: and I doubt we want to ship all assets in multiple packages
<didrocks> xnox: assets should be in usr/share/
<didrocks> which is the discussion here
<xnox> didrocks: in general, I agree. but there can be exception.
<oSoMoN> xnox: the issue is that the assets are expected to be in the same dir as the QML files, and the QML files should be in the same dir as the QML plugin, which is an architecture-dependent *.so
<xnox> oSoMoN: what are you shipping again? if it's an icon, shouldn't it be provided by the theme and/or installed into the theme?
<didrocks> xnox: it's icons, images
<didrocks> xnox: so I really think they should be in usr/share
<davmor2> popey: I was thinking more that the general public could tell, but also that devs could tell so they could ask if I could reproduce something with a certain build :)
<oSoMoN> xnox: not an icon, it’s a PNG used as a UI element
<didrocks> xnox: btw, sil2100 is pending on your on your branch with the solution you came for include dirs yesterday :)
<jcollado> ogra_: You're looking at results for build 20130718 for mako, maguro and manta, right?
<popey> davmor2: anyone can see the history
<didrocks> oSoMoN: on other apps, there are icons :)
<xnox> oSoMoN: and how exactly is a PNG resolution independant? =) surely it should be SVG?
<ogra_> jcollado, exactly,. the fixes for the failures went into utah yesterday and the errors should not occur anymore
<davmor2> popey: ah okay, again I only use gdocs to add info so never looked into it :)
<davmor2> removed the dm :)
<xnox> didrocks: i thought, it's resolved now. one sec.
<jcollado> ogra_: This morning om26er asked me about the version installed in the lab machine that runs those jobs and the package seems to be up to date.
<didrocks> xnox: oh? nice :)
<ogra_> jcollado, hmm, that is weird
<ogra_> jcollado, 0.14.2ubuntu1 is the version we need
<ogra_> according to the bzr branch
<om26er> the one on phoenix is: 0.14.2ubuntu1-r971~precise1
<xnox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/fix-1202309/+merge/175482
<oSoMoN> xnox: the UITK has a mechanism to scale assets automatically depending on the value of a grid unit, and the PNG provided should cater for all our supported resolutions, despite not being resolution-independent (but I think that’s irrelevant to the current discussion)
<didrocks> xnox: so, it's not the big "fix" and solution you wanted yesterday?
<ogra_> om26er, hmm, the branch only has raring in the changelog, but f871 should be the good one according to bzr
<xnox> didrocks: no, but it's the correct one for now. see comments https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1202309
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202309 in platform-api "libplatform-api-headers needs to make its headers accessible through #include <ubuntu/*.h>" [High,New]
<didrocks> you talked for 10 minutes how things should be versioned, I'm disappointed you didn't provide the implementation of it :p
<jcollado> ogra_: Maybe is something related to the daily/stable PPA (0.14.2ubuntu1-r971~precise1 vs 0.14.2ubuntu1~precise1)
 * jcollado checks
<ogra_> jcollado, well, r971 in bzr should be the right version
<ogra_> do if we can trust that versioning it should be good (which doesnt explain why the identical error persists in the logs though)
<xnox> didrocks: i can provide implementation for it, but the default headers will still be accesible from /usr/include/ubuntu/*.h And i'd want two versions to play with, otherwise i'd have a metapackage pointing to default implementatin out of a set of multiple implementations, where only single implementation exists at the moment.
<ogra_> s/do/so/
<jcollado> ogra_: Yes, indeed tag "0.14.2" was created for rev.971, so they should be the same pacakge.
<jcollado> package
<xnox> didrocks: so post 13.10 release, I can provide/implement the versioning.
 * ogra_ doesnt get that 
<didrocks> xnox: you can be sure we'll have another evolution of the API before 13.10 ;)
<xnox> didrocks: oh, ok.
<didrocks> xnox: will keep you posted then!
<jcollado> ogra_: What I mean is that we have two different PPAs, the daily one and the stable one, but the packages each PPA right now are the same.
<lool> cjwatson dholbach: Hey, the PK changes for Click: are these in the images already, or what's the best way to get them there?  Seems Sebastian and Richard are still discussing longer terms plans which are in a too distant future
<xnox> didrocks: and upstream will continue to build both, and not remove the old one / change inline?
<ogra_> jcollado, right, i just dont get why the tests would still fail
<pmcgowan> jcollado, asac informs me some of your qa brothers are looking into this
<pmcgowan> jcollado, can you try to confirm that so I am not wasting your time
<lool> cjwatson: we were just chatting with Roberto on landing his scope to search + install clicks, and he lacks download service (Manuel on it with Barry) and the PK changes
<xnox> didrocks: (or like imply ifdef magic to be able to build "old.so" and "new.so")? or use versioned symbols to include both apis, in single .so?
<didrocks> xnox: I think that's the goal for platform-api
<ogra_> asac, who is looking into it ?
<asac> rfowler, waiting also for doanac to confirm the exact thing afaiui
<xnox> didrocks: ok.
<jcollado> ogra_, pmcgowan, asac: Ok, let me check with rfowler and doanac
<mardy> seb128: hi! I need to leave soon, I won't be able to attend the SystemSettings meeting
<mardy> seb128: OTOH, I don't have anything to report
<seb128> mardy, hey, ok
<seb128> mardy, I was going to ask if you had anything
<seb128> mardy, do you plan to look at the unitymenumodel support or is that not on your list? I'm unsure who owns that one
<ogra_> jcollado, do you have an idea where /usr/local/bin/utah-autopilot comes from ? it seems to be a wrapper around the code in question and i cant find such a file in the utah branch
<asac> jcollado: coordinate with gema and your folks to avoid directors sending you on an overloaded road :)... just help folks like ogra etc. for now
<asac> i guess
<asac> but really coordinate with yhour team
<jcollado> ogra_: That file is created by run_utah_phablet.py to run autopilot tests just after booting
<jcollado> asac: Ok
<jcollado> ogra_: I'm going to run some tests with the device to check if I get the same problem and troubleshoot it.
<tvoss_> sil2100, didrocks in case you haven't seen https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/fix-1202309
<ogra_> jcollado, thanks ... btwm, theoretically all that exporting of the dbus address shouldnt be needed, "sudo -u phablet -i"  should automatically have the address in the environment
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind taking care of this? ^ (had a quick look, I think that's good)
<ogra_> exporting it is kind of redundant
<ogra_> (but shouldnt do any harm)
<jcollado> ogra_: Ok
<om26er> can we have bash-completion in the image, atleast till the final release.
<ogra_> om26er, thats quite some overhead
<om26er> ogra_, its 173k only
<ogra_> no, i mean running it
<sil2100> Looking!
<popey> if om26er gets bash completion i want man pages!
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> haha
<om26er> oh man
 * ogra_ wants changelogs 
 * sergiusens wants everything to just work
<bobweaver> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/blobs/b9ccb579c4c93f23e6ceeea26b07d418ad4e5562/examples/qml/script/shell/main.cpp
<bobweaver> woops wrong window sorry about that
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: can one of you answer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43700742#post43700742
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so you mentioned some fixes to phablet-test-run, does that mean you have a version which doesn't attempt to push stuff through /data/ubuntu on flipped?
<ogra_> stgraber, you wish ... no
<ogra_> stgraber, currently we try to get tests working at all
<om26er> sergiusens, you can simplify fetch_artifact() in the MR if you want to: adb -s $ANDROID_SERIAL pull /tmp/test_results.xml $RESULTDIR
<sergiusens> stgraber: wait, is that all you need? that's changeable in phablet-test-run
<om26er> else I'll just approve now and do a MR to change that later
<sergiusens> om26er: I'll change with stgraber's comment, I must of missed that one
<om26er> sergiusens, in this MR or another ?
<sergiusens> om26er: same MR
<om26er> ack
<sergiusens> om26er: done
<ogra_> mhall119, i think rsalveti was working on merging 4.2.2
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, that's the first problem I saw ;) After that, I'll at least need to add some code to put the device in developer mode and reboot it (so that phablet-test-run can actually write files to memory)
<sergiusens> ogra_: he is
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119: look for the phablet-saucy in phablet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> stgraber, note that you likely need to do the same changes in utah
<annerajb> hello
<stgraber> sergiusens: I also suspect all that SSH code could go away now that adbd is running on the ubuntu side but it may not be worth the effort
<ogra_> stgraber, examples/run_utah_phablet.py in lp:utah is the equivalent to phablet-test-run
<ogra_> (no idea why it doesnt just use phablet-test-run, i guess that would be easier)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm going to make one out of these
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, thanks. I'll try to get phablet-test-run working first as I can actually test that one, then I'll propose some changess against UTAH and QA can take care of it
<mhall119> sergiusens: what the phablet-saucy?
<sergiusens> mhall119: the git branch with the 4.2.2 changes rsalveti is working on
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mathrb> Hello, i would like to know if there is a Windows tutorial on how to install ubuntu touch on a nexus  ?
<seb128> is sound supposed to work on grouper?
<seb128> things hand when I try to play a sound from qtmultimedia there
<cjwatson> lool: packagekit-plugin-click is in the archive, but not quite on the image yet.  Before it can land I need to upload some changes to PackageKit itself.  I hope to do this today or tomorrow (I'm trying to focus on the hook changes today).
<popey> seb128: no
<popey> seb128: bug 1187865
<ubot5> bug 1187865 in touch-preview-images "Audio doesn't work on Nexus 7" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187865
<seb128> popey, hum, k, thanks
<cjwatson> lool: Oh, there's also the problem that you currently need a .pkla file for it to be useful, since apparently PolicyKit doesn't work on touch yet.  I might upload that in click as a temporary workaround
<sergiusens> mhall119: trying to reply after 10 captcha failures
<ogra_> write a sript for the captcha login :P
<popey> some people would pay good money for that
<ogra_> :)
 * sergiusens gives up
<ogra_> forums are so annoying
<popey> Yes. Yes they are.
<mhall119> sergiusens: I can reply, just let them know that it's being worked on
<mhall119> sergiusens: I don't see a phablet-saucy on http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb though, can you give me a link to pass along?
<sergiusens> mhall119: this is my reply to the thread http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887740/
<sergiusens> mhall119: so phablet-saucy is a branch inside each of the git repos, e.g.; look at the heads in http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_system_core.git;a=summary
<mhall119> cool, I'll just copy/paste and sound way smarter than I am :)
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<kalikiana> meh, lucky I don't need to do too much in the phone, bash is such a pain
<kenvandine> ogra_, would it be a bad idea to flash with pending right now?
<ogra_> kenvandine, runs fine for me
<kalikiana> not even colors and it cannot properly handle line breaks
<kenvandine> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> kalikiana, through ssh it can :)
<ogra_> thats not bashs fault
<mhall119> kalikiana: yeah, I think it's adb that messes it up
<mhall119> the Terminal app in the phone works fine :)
<kalikiana> ogra_, I wasted too much time re-configuring ssh after flashing…
<kalikiana> so I use adb shell
<ogra_> yeah, well, if i use adb i do 8% of the stuff through pipes on my lappie
<ogra_> 80%
<mhall119> I wonder if adb isn't setting a good $TERM variable
<kalikiana> what does that mean?
<ogra_> adb shell /system/bin/logcat -d | less
<ogra_> for example
<kalikiana> ah. but then you get no completion
<mterry> katie, poke about pin unlocking
<ogra_> that gives me the data from the phone in my local shell
<kalikiana> I don't exactly know all the folders by heart
<ogra_> ah, k, yeah that makes it more complicated indeed
<seb128> popey, should the touch-preview-images bug reassigned to their correct component or should the project be kept, to have an overview, with the correct source added to the list?
<seb128> popey, e.g should I reassign https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1202279 or just do "also affect system settings"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202279 in touch-preview-images "Carrier is "Aubergine" should be "Orange"" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> seb128, for packages in the archive we should use the proper distro bugflow
<sergiusens> seb128: from what I recall we were only going to log stuff there that was not in ubuntu archives yet
<seb128> ogra_, well, I do, but I don't mind listed the project as well for tracking
<ogra_> we need to come up with something here anyway
<seb128> ogra_, sergiusens: thanks, I'm going to reassign
<ogra_> like a touch tag or so
<lool> cjwatson: ah *policy*kit, right, I was heavily confused for a sec; alright, thanks for the updates, I was just double-checking the PackageKit changes had someone looking after them, thanks a lot
<annerajb> anybody see anything weird on this lgso of my cellphone it's not showing anything it just have a black screen. logcat > http://pastebin.com/izdcBy7X dmesg > http://pastebin.com/D5HCaBmD ps > http://pastebin.com/3jgqndLs
<rsalveti> morning
<annerajb> rsalveti: morning
<katie> mterry, hi
<rsalveti> pitti: thanks for testing the ofono mr
<rsalveti> annerajb: hey, able to flash the ubuntu zip after all?
<annerajb> yeah and with 400mb to spare on the 918gb partition
<rsalveti> seems it didn't start the ubuntu container from your ps list
<rsalveti> can you use 'ubuntu_chroot shell'?
<mterry> katie, hi!  Are there mockups or design guidance for how the "SIM card unlock" interaction should happen?
<rsalveti> mhall119: yeah, we hope to announce the phablet-saucy branch soon
<popey> seb128: thanks for re-assigning. I wasn't sure where to put that one.
<annerajb> rsalveti: it says su cannot determine your username
<seb128> popey, yw, good news is that we got it working using qtsystems and ofono
<seb128> popey, so that should be fixed on tomorrow's image
<popey> nice!
<popey> do the roaming switches work seb128 ?
<popey> (going to america on sunday, don't want to run up a huge bill) :D
<seb128> popey, no, none of that panel works, we are adding a warning UI as well :p
<popey> ah okay
<popey> i should find some way to block 3g
<katie> mterry, yes
<katie> mterry, I'll ping you a link
<cjwatson> lool: Do you know if there's a plan anywhere to get PolicyKit working, BTW (well, I think it kind of works but the session isn't considered active)?  I know other people have had to work around this - I saw a patch to network-manager as well
<rsalveti> xnox: please don't disable icu, it's used by some binary blobs
<xnox> rsalveti: sqlite binary as well or no?
<xnox> rsalveti: ok. I guess then i'm done and can prepare an upload for security team to review.
<rsalveti> broadcom/grouper/proprietary/glgps uses libicuuc.so it seems
<rsalveti> probably not
<ogra_> cjwatson, once we use lightdm that will magically start working
<ogra_> cjwatson, the hacked up session we have atm simply doesnt register with logind
<lool> cjwatson: I know we want to get rid of the patches so it's on the radar, but I'm completely unable to tell you who's after it
<rsalveti> xnox: binaries is usually fine, just concerned about libs as it might be required by the blobs
<cjwatson> ogra_: Ah, cool
<katie> mterry, here is the SIM PIN stuff https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#heading=h.y8mp9oy60bxd
<katie> mterry, and then I also made this doc: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1FyQXYlVoGJxIVAr_2ofvZl0au1F1Xv2ek5zydr2ziaM/edit#
<katie> which is an attempt to point to all SIM related UI designs
<mterry> katie, aha, I had seen that first link after all, just couldn't find it again
<mterry> katie, where you talk about installing the SIM, you say a non clickable notification.  But what if the SIM needs to be unlocked, but is inserted during the session?
<annerajb> rsalveti: this is the line failling in the ubuntu_chroot     exec $CHROOT $ROOT /bin/bash -c su -
<katie> mterry, good catch
<katie> mterry, I guess we should show the same SIM PIN prompt at this point. It can be dismissed, in which case the notification will be shown
<mterry> katie, so an interrupting prompt?  I guess not so bad, since user just inserted it.  not like we are interrupting a movie
<mterry> katie, if dismissed, they can unlock how?  remove/insert again?
<katie> mterry, just discussing this with mpt
<rsalveti> annerajb: did you enable all the needed options in your kernel?
<katie> mterry, on talking to mpt it makes sense to have an indicator that says SIM locked (that appears in the same space as SIM error)
<jdstrand> jcollado: hey, can you restart http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3053/security/?
<jdstrand> jcollado: (Total count is 0, the tests didn't run)
<annerajb> rsalveti: yes
<jcollado> jdstrand: Yes, I see some SSH problem in the log. I've rescheduled it.
<jdstrand> jcollado: thanks
<jcollado> jdstrand: No problem
<rsalveti> annerajb: because that's the line that starts the container itself
<flo__> annerajb, I once had the same issue, re-flashing helped in my case (probably flashing didn't work because /data didn't have enough free storage). Not sure what the error message means or where it comes from though
<annerajb> flo__: data shows around 300mb free but ill give it another try thanks
<flo__> the flash process is like this: *copy tar.gz to /data   * extract tar.gz    * delete tar.gz from /data. so you will always have about ~300mb free after the flash
<flo__> at least last time I checked :)
<mpt> katie, mterry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=115&rev1=114
<annerajb> flo__: all right i was having issues earlier by running out of space on /data while extracting but this last time i flashed it didnt ran out of memory so it may have failed extracting or something like that
<doanac> rsalveti, ogra_: I think I may see the root issue of the qa-smoke issue: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/smoke-saucy-touch-apps-mako/24/console
<doanac> that was our most recent run and it somehow flashed the 20130716 build
<doanac> it should have grabbed "pending" but didn't (I think)
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> doanac, i know there are proxy issues in lexington, pmcgowan has them if he works from the office
<ogra_> i wonder if thats the same
<sergiusens> doanac: \o/
<doanac> ogra_: ah - that's interesting. because that script grabs the right image from my house
<doanac> let me poke around in the lab
<sergiusens> doanac: can you print out the phablet-flash command output in the console?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we use still wget, right ?
<sergiusens> doanac: or in a different jenkins job
<doanac> sergiusens: yea - was going to add that as a debug today
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsync to find out what pending is and then wget
<ogra_> i wonder if it has an option to force the proxy to update when it requests the download
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> rsync
<ogra_> i wonder if rsync even gets through
<sergiusens> ogra_: well the build would fail if not
<sergiusens> the flash*
<sergiusens> wget --no-cache ?
<ogra_> if the http traffic is already proxied i dont want to know what rsync does
<pitti> rsalveti: yw, I'm happy that it stopped draining power like made :)
<pmcgowan> yeah I could never get past that once its confused
<doanac> hmm, just ran phablet-flash by hand in the lab and it started downloading todays image. let me poke more
<ogra_> sergiusens, that might help, i need to read the manpage :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: sends no-cache in the headers, I know that proxy servers are free to ignore it though
<ogra_> yeah, that looks like it could help
<ogra_> according to the description in man
<ogra_> if the proxy IS maintaines ignores it we can probably ask IS to change that :)
<sergiusens> rsync seems to go straight through
<ogra_> good
<doanac> ogra_, sergiusens, rsalveti: i've got the issue. the jenkins job was using a branch to run utah. I need to update it to use the released utah
<ogra_> ++
<doanac> that's why it wasn't using --pending
<rsalveti> doanac: awesome
<doanac> its a simple fix and i'll kick everything off
<doanac> see what happens
<ogra_> so i wasnt actually wrong, good ... i wonder what jcollado saw then when looking on the machine for the utah version
<ogra_> there seems to be a discrepancy
<doanac> i think he didn't read the logs close enough to see I was executing utah from a branch and not the system pkg
<doanac> semi-amusing patch for the fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887950/
<jcollado> ogra_, doanac: No, I didn't see that. Which job was affected by that?
<rsalveti> doanac: :-)
<sergiusens> didrocks: question, if I have commit #1 without manual changelog entry, then commit #2 the same way, and commit #3 with a changelog entry, will daily release just use what's in commit #3 or will it aggregate?
<mattyw> has anyone else seent this when trying to build the music-app? music-app.qml:287 Cannot assign to non-existent property "filterDirectories"
<didrocks> sergiusens: daily release just care about what's in trunk mainline (what you see with bzr log), if the commit has a change in debian/changelog, it won't list it, if the commit hasn't one, it will collect
<sergiusens> didrocks: if I read that correctly, it never uses it: "if the commit has a change in debian/changelog, it WON'T list it"
<didrocks> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> didrocks: so the only purpose is to bump the version then, right?
<didrocks> sergiusens: or having a personal changelog if you don't like your commit message :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> sergiusens: that can be useful to blame someone else for your changes (discret attribution :p)
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, my goal was to write a changelog and include what was in the previous commits in between daily releases to build up something nice, I guess that won't work
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, you needed to use #nochangelog in your previous commit message
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can cheat with adding: * Automatic snapshot from revision <rev>
<didrocks> sergiusens: where rev is the rev after the commit you don't want to list
<sergiusens> didrocks: cheating sounds good!
<didrocks> are you so ashame of your commit message? :p
<sergiusens> but I will leave it for next time
<didrocks> ok!
<sergiusens> didrocks: no, but I wanted to rewrite with bullets and sub bullets
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<popey> can someone with ubuntu touch on a device and some music confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1202730 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202730 in Ubuntu Music App "Music plays too fast on device" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> lool: I've uploaded the various pieces to get the PK plugin into the image and hopefully working by default; should be in tomorrow's images
<lool> cjwatson: \o/  thanks
<lool> ralsina: ^
<lool> cjwatson: I guess it should work equally on the desktop?
<cjwatson> lool: Not yet, due to incompatibility with aptdaemon
<cjwatson> lool: It works in an LXC container
<cjwatson> lool: I'm not worried about this yet because convergence is not this month's target ;-)
<om26er> popey, could be specific to some codecs your music use, My test song plays fine
<ogra_> or device specific
<WebbyIT> Another countdown? :D http://www.ubuntu.com/
<iBelieve> WebbyIT, maybe a demo of convergence???
<popey> om26er: mp3s?
<om26er> popey, yeah
<om26er> WebbyIT, wow
<om26er> iBelieve, do you plan to have an icon for 'Home' in file manager?
<iBelieve> om26er, right now it lives at the top of the Places popover. Do think it should be more obvious, like in the toolbar?
<om26er> iBelieve, the Home in places having an icon will suffice.
<om26er> iBelieve, i don't think we need to go to home that frequently to have it in the toolbar
<iBelieve> om26er, okay, thanks for the input. The toolbar is already rather full, especially once I add a settings sheet and rename the the settings popover to options.
<om26er> iBelieve, do you have any guess, why our icons in the file manager toolbar are blurry but the one's in other apps look fine ?
<oSoMoN> fginther: ping
<iBelieve> om26er, the icons where? In the toolbar, or the file/folder icons, or the icons in the places popover?
<om26er> iBelieve, in the toolbar
<iBelieve> om26er, do you have a screenshot? Are you on a real device?
<iBelieve> om26er, here is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/3KgxODX.png
<om26er> iBelieve, they look fine in your screenshot. let me upload mine
<iBelieve> om26er, are you testing it on a phone? If so, I think I can guess what the problem is.
<om26er> iBelieve, yep, I am on a phone
<om26er> iBelieve, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=264942
<iBelieve> om26er, my guess is that it is because of the difference in resolution. The icons I'm using are copied from the ubuntu-mobile icon theme so they don't look pixilated, but I rendered them at 16 px.
<om26er> iBelieve, understood
<iBelieve> om26er, if you want to file a bug (or I can), I'll try and fix it.
<om26er> iBelieve, so you would need new icons with better resolutions ?
<om26er> or pixels if you must
<iBelieve> om26er, the toolkit has the great icons, but I just need to not scale them down. I'll take a look at what the other apps do.
<iBelieve> om26er, the toolkit's icons are the right size.
<mhall119> Calculator team meeting is starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<ogra_> asac, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3052/camera-app-autopilot/
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> doanac, seemss to work :D
<doanac> ogra_: yeah. the mako webbrowser test seems to have some test cases that hang. I'm killing them by hand now, to get the test to continue
<ogra_> k
<asac> ogra_: you rock!
<ogra_> asac, well, doanac does all the work now :)
<asac> ogra_: but you are on it ... and that is worth gold
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ogra_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3001/
<asac> ogra_: that list is basically all the autopilts taht should run
<asac> so dont give in untless all those report something
<asac> once stuff starts to improve :)
<ogra_> indeed
<doanac> asac, ogra_: a couple of tests seemed to have gotten skipped for maguro. looked like adb didn't find the device at the time of the test
<doanac> i'm still trying to analyze it all though
<ogra_> sounds a bit racy
<asac> doanac: black box is next? :)
<asac> just setup once and kick off basically :)
<asac> for each boot
<asac> ok later
<doanac> ogra_: yeah. I think i need to put together some sort of retry logic in our jobs for adb
<om26er> how to check the build number ?
<om26er> from the phone
<stgraber> sergiusens: hey there, so how are things going? do you think you'll have the new --bootstrap-image code landed upstream by EOD today?
<rsalveti> doanac: adb usually works fine, but you shouldn't trust it 100% :-)
<stgraber> om26er: not sure on the current flipped but with the read-only images we're working on, you'll get /etc/ubuntu-build for that
<om26er> stgraber, thanks, just figured on flipped its /system/ubuntu_stamp
<stgraber> om26er: is that the version of the rootfs or the android bits? both are built separately so it's hard to really have a single version number for the device
<om26er> stgraber, right, not sure about that
<sergiusens> stgraber: yes I will
<sergiusens> stgraber: om26er ubuntu_stamp is going away
<sergiusens> om26er: stgraber /var/log/installer/media-info
<rsalveti> doanac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3052/
<om26er> cool
<rsalveti> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3053/
<DJJeff> does ubuntu touch REALLY need to be making HTTPS connections to productsearch.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> om26er, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130718)
<doanac> rsalveti: we need to sync the dashboard with jenkins. there's some more up-to-date results now
<rsalveti> doanac: why do we have different test cases there? mako seems to have more than maguro
<rsalveti> doanac: oh, cool
<doanac> rsalveti: the other thing - maguro had some tests fail (adb couldn't connect)
<doanac> i'm going to kick those off again
<sergiusens> doanac: ogra_ rsalveti at least it looks like we are finally on track again :-)
<rsalveti> doanac: do you have logs for one of those?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^ we already have that ... :) livecd-rootfs crates it, should i make it move to /etc/ubuntu-build ? (i thought usingg something standard that tools like apport already use would be cleverer when i implemented it)
<doanac> rsalveti:  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-mediaplayer-app-autopilot/8/console
<doanac> i *think* i may know what's happening there.
<doanac> i need to test, but sometimes "adb reboot" doesn't reboot fast enough, so wait-for-device comes back immediately
<sergiusens> doanac: yeah, that's why I have ugly sleeps in the phablet-tools code
<rsalveti> doanac: right, guess I had similar issues in the past as well
<sergiusens> doanac: can also fail right after an adb root too
<ogra_> sergiusens, adb root ?
<ogra_> on flipped ?
<doanac> sergiusens: i'll look at your sleeps and copy them to my jobs
<sergiusens> ogra_: in general
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> right, we don't need adb root anymore
<rsalveti> so it might be with adb reboot
<sergiusens> ogra_: if adb is restarted server side it creates havoc
<stgraber> ogra_: no, ubuntu-build is something entirely different, it's a build number for the whole image (so rootfs + android + firmware + customizations), the format is also slightly different as it's YYYYMMXX instead of YYYYMMDD.X
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, if we want to keep adb for release we should probably think about starting it unprivileged
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, true
<sergiusens> ogra_: although developer mode should enable adb and nothing else
<doanac> rsalveti: mako results are now up-to-date: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3053/
<stgraber> ogra_: so currently the latest system-image build number for mako is 20130714 which is made of 20130718 (rootfs) and 20130718 (android), but those two may differ if some bits aren't updated in an image
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, so thats magic you do when repacking images ? in fact the pan was to have all these bits from one build anyway
<ogra_> *plan
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, basically we generate a new version per device every time we import something, /etc/ubuntu-build is then applied ontop of that so it doesn't come from the rootfs and doesn't come from android
<stgraber> ogra_: if you look at an image in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/mako/index.json ubuntu-* is the rootfs <device>-* is system.img, boot.img, recovery.img, ... and version-* is /etc/ubuntu-build
<sergiusens> doanac: Jul 18 16:28:52 ubuntu-phablet utah: #012RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends#012X11: ImportError('No module named Xlib',)#012#012#012Ran 1 test in 6.313s#012FAILED (failures=1)
<sergiusens> wonder why that happened
<ogra_> stgraber, so wouldnt it be better  to use media-info and i leave a placeholder in ther that you can replace ?
<rsalveti> xlib?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, autopilot might be on _desktop_ mode
<ogra_> stgraber, just thinking about tools like apport that use this location by default already
<rsalveti> doanac: so use wait-for-device; sleep 3; wait-for-device again
<stgraber> ogra_: well, media-info is fine as it's as it'll give you the rootfs version which is what apport usually wants
<rsalveti> doanac: just to be sure
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, so we leve that part as is, ok
<doanac> rsalveti: okay.
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, they have different goals, there's definitely value in having the rootfs version being stored in a standard location on the fs
<ogra_> okay
<sergiusens> om26er: can you give this a go? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flipped_only/+merge/175625
<sergiusens> after that's in I want to do a daily-release
 * om26er looking
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why are you disabling support for unflipped?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we don't support it for daily anymore but people might still need them
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I already did it in the tests
<sergiusens> rsalveti: want it to stay for network?
<rsalveti> right, but I think phablet-network-setup is still useful for the tagged images
<rsalveti> remember we don't yet have any tagged image for flipped :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok :-/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I know it's a pain but we might still need to keep it a bit more
<rsalveti> at least until we have a tagged image for flipped
<ralsina> cjwatson: problem! For demo purposes we want it to work on the desktop because it's what we can hook to a projector :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, per asac definition once the dashboard is all gree we have a tagged image every day ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah yeah
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<ogra_> *grin*
<rsalveti> ogra_: I know they should all have enough quality, but it's still useful to tag once a month at least
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> we all love the automated tests, but that's not yet covering everything we need :-(
<asac> rsalveti: it is quite good if all the autopilots land
<rsalveti> asac: sure, but that's not yet covering everything we need
<asac> at least from a system perspective we have a bunch of building blocks then that are testing quite a lot
<asac> apps have to go deeper; we have to chek how we can carefully craft good integration tests that test our whole featureset etc. :)
<asac> so yeah ... once we go green we have another big batch of pilots and then platform testing etc. in the pipeline somewhere
<rsalveti> right
<pmcgowan> yeah be great to get tests hitting the platform apis
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the next big step
<asac> and once all is good we just go and ensure that our daily-release testing gives more accurate confidence about what happens on our real images
<sergiusens> rsalveti: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flipped_only/+merge/175625
<rsalveti> sergiusens: got approved already by om26er
<om26er> sergiusens, I was testing ;)
<sergiusens> om26er: thanks
<rsalveti> doanac: hm, a lot of RLIMIT_NICE not set in the camera app autotest, let me check that
<rsalveti> not an issue, but hard to track the logs with them there
<doanac> rsalveti: yeah. its been a little annoying
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, is the smoke dashboard up to date now or still in process?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it's for maguro and mako
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, so those are real failures now?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, investigating still if there's any infra related issue
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ok trying to test locally, takes a hile though
<pmcgowan> and om26er is as well
<pmcgowan> om26er, are you seeing the same failures as the smoke test?
<om26er> pmcgowan, gallery-app worked fine for me. more apps tests running
<pmcgowan> om26er, where does the output get logged, can I check it during the test?
<om26er> pmcgowan, they are running outside of any jenkins job so there won't be any output to look at
<DJJeff> NetworkManager[3566]: <warn> could not mark modem as powered: (null) The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<pmcgowan> om26er, so I ran gallery suite and got 22 fails out of 23
<pmcgowan> what am I doing wrong
<om26er> pmcgowan, how did you run ? phablet-test-run -n ?
<DJJeff> this error is cauing NetworkManager 100% CPU
<pmcgowan> om26er, yes phablet-test-run -n gallery_app
<pmcgowan> with latest from bzr
<pmcgowan> latest phablet-tools
<om26er> pmcgowan, run without -n 'phablet-test-run gallery_app' and before make sure you unlock the greeter
<pmcgowan> om26er, trying again
<doanac> pmcgowan: rsalveti: there's a couple of more maguro tests i'm re-running. the ones from 12:07 i think are bad
<rsalveti> doanac: indeed
<doanac> manta is in-flight. but the mediaplayer job is hung. i'm kicking that by hand
<pmcgowan> doanac, mako tests for notes-app all failed at 12:07 as well
<doanac> pmcgowan: okay. i'll kick that off by hand as well
<om26er> for camera-app 1 test failed
<om26er> (for me)
<pmcgowan> om26er, when the tests run, do you see the UI get events?
<pmcgowan> I just see it start and stop the app
<om26er> pmcgowan, that's bad, It runs fine for me. I you can see the live video as tests run
<pmcgowan> om26er, must be missing something here
<pmcgowan> om26er, did you initialize with the test-run -i?
<om26er> pmcgowan, make sure you have python-ubuntu-platform-api installed on the phone
<om26er> pmcgowan, I installed things manually
<pmcgowan> I suspected
<pmcgowan> om26er, I have that
<pmcgowan> om26er, same thing bfiller_afk was seeing
<pmcgowan> om26er, MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on AbstractButton.opacity failed: 0.35 is not < dbus.Double(0.0, variant_level=1)
<pmcgowan> they are all failing with mismatch cause nothing actually happened
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra_, popey: I'm going to try and reproduce this on .18 but I could the last few nights https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1202794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202794 in touch-preview-images "Maguro: Apps lens sometimes keeps scrolling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> not seen that
<popey> will try
<davmor2> popey: you just have to keep opening and closing apps and eventually it gets stuck or scroll
<popey> k
<ogra_> i havent been able to reproduce, i only had it on the completely broken shell
<rsalveti> ogra_: I'll add back 45-binder.conf so we don't pollute the syslog much when running the autopilot tests
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<rsalveti> we fixed the issue when running the apps with the shell, but without the shell the limits will not be set correctly
<rsalveti> not automatically
<rsalveti> so that message will show again
<ogra_> well, cant we set the limits in the session job ?
<rsalveti> we could fix in the jobs itself, but I'd prefer to just ignore it in the image by default
<ogra_> instead of the shell job
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that might indeed be better
<rsalveti> forgot we have a proper session now
<rsalveti> let me give that a try
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> ogra_: rsalveti: any ETA on when we'll have a working HUD again?
<mfisch> pmcgowan: who is working on or thinking about desktop backgrounds? I'm specifically curious if we have a way to change it currently
<popey> mfisch: hasn't Laney done something there...
<ogra_> mhall119, probably a question for ted
<pmcgowan> mfisch, I think thats in settings somewhere, seb128?
<ogra_> mhall119, i have never seen the HUD from the inside :)
<pmcgowan> unless its a gallery option
<mhall119> ogra_: hmm, looks like ted is out al week
<davmor2> pmcgowan, mfisch: there is something already added to settings but it is only demo by the look of it currently
<pmcgowan> I expect thats right
<mfisch> Yeah I'm planning on manipulating gsettings
<mfisch> my manipulations this far have not produced a change
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: bfiller_afk: which team manages the hud?
<rsalveti> I know ted works with it, but it's broken for ages
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, oh thought it was fixed?
<davmor2> n
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it was briefly, now it's broken again
<pmcgowan> how can that be?
<mhall119> I think it was working on the pre-flipped images
<mhall119> not sure if it was on the flipped or not, I can't remember
<rsalveti> don't we have autopilot tests for it?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I saw buttons a couple of weeks ago not seen them since ref hud
<kenvandine> mhall119, the background isn't changeable yet... but there is a MP in review that supports that
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> mfisch,
<kenvandine> :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: that's okay, I was interested in the answer too :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<mfisch> glad I'm not the only one who does that
<rsalveti> doanac: we run the utah autopilot tests as phablet user, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yep
<rsalveti> great
<cjwatson> ralsina: I already flagged in the call that that was going to be a problem.  But you can probably manage it if you temporarily install packagekit and remove aptdaemon.
<doanac> rsalveti: yes
<ralsina> cjwatson: ok
<mfisch> pmcgowan: interestingly I can set the wallpaper and the settings app shows it, but not the desktop
<pmcgowan> mfisch, makes sense, waiting on a shell fix prolly
<nik90> om26er: ping
<om26er> nik90, pong
<nik90> om26er: you were discussing previously with spencer from the file manager regarding the toolbar icons
<nik90> om26er: he scaled it to 16x16 which caused it to be blurry
<nik90> om26er: would 32x32 be okay?
<nik90> We plan on doing something similar for the clock app to use the official icons rather  than our own.
<om26er> I am not sure about that since things that would look fine on a 720p phone may look blurred on high res tablets like Nexus 10
<om26er> all in all its better than what we have
<nik90> om26er: the problem is that the official icons are in svg format. This does not render well with qml
<nik90> so we are forced to convert to svg.
<nik90> should I convert them to 64x64 just to make sure?
<om26er> png you mean ;)
<nik90> png yes
<om26er> 32x32 is fine I guess, till people develop a better solution
<nik90> om26er: okay. thnx. Just cautious before I commit to trunk
<om26er> does anyone know where are the sample videos that we have in phone images ?
<ogra_> om26er, dpkg -L demo-assets-videos
<ogra_> (on the phone obviously)
<mfisch> pmcgowan: sorry to bug you again, but who can tell me how those "launcher" icons get on the left hand side, how can I add one?
<seb128> mfisch, once https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958 merged you should be able to see the background change working
<mfisch> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mfisch, I just approved it again, it failed merging today, which seems to be due to the jenkins issues
<pmcgowan> mfisch, thats not in yet either afaik
<pmcgowan> mfisch, need to bug Saviq
<mfisch> seb128: perhaps you know, will the "launchers" (if that's what they're still called) be controlled by the old launcher gsettings key?
<seb128> mfisch, no idea about that, it's a question for Saviq I guess
<seb128> but seems like it should, no reason to break compat
<mfisch> seb128: merci, I'll ping him
<Saviq> mfisch, atm they're hardcoded, I'm afraid, we're getting closer and closer to actually reading the list from gsettings
<mfisch> oh hey Saviq
<ajalkane> Saviq: gsettings? No scanning of .desktop files as customary?
<mfisch> Saviq: that's all I need to know, just the mechanism, take your time ;)
<Saviq> ajalkane, not for launcher
<mfisch> ajalkane: we always use gsettings for launchers
<mfisch> ajalkane: you're thinking of the dash
<ajalkane> aah... right of course
<Saviq> ajalkane, "Installed" apps already use .desktop files - same app scope that on the desktop
<kentb> is there a way to add a new user to my nexus 10? All I've got right now is guest
<ajalkane> Saviq: that's great
<Saviq> seb128, sorry, unapproved as we never approved it ourselves :)
<Saviq> seb128, someone from our side needs to review
<seb128> Saviq, oh, sorry, I got confused by the jenkins crazyness
<seb128> Saviq, I saw that kenvandine comment approved it
<mhall119> wait a minute, do google contacts sync when using Online Accounts?
<seb128> Saviq, so I though it was approved and got bounced back due to broken panda boards
<mhall119> I didn't do anything, but all my contacts are in the address book
<seb128> mhall119, they don't "sync" but they are fetched online (afaik, I'm not sure but I think it's what kenvandine said)
<mhall119> that's cool, I wasn't expecting that to work
<mhall119> always nice to be pleasantly surprised like that
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<mhall119> Saviq: we also have the bug again where closing the first app thumbnail puts the next app into focus instead of staying on the Apps lens
<ajalkane> why does this happen:The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ubuntu-sdk
<ajalkane> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ajalkane> i can't run some apps, and perhaps it's because of this (raring if that makes difference)
<ogra_> because they want to add or remove another package
<ogra_> but you only run apt-get upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajalkane> ogra_: any good hint how to resolve this conundrum?
<Saviq> mhall119, TBH I don't know it ever landed
<Saviq> ricmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1178288 ?
<nhaines> Hooray for `apt-get dist-upgrade`!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Closing application in dash causes focus on another application" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> mhall119, ah, yeah it did, but is back
<Saviq> mhall119, let me reopen
<ajalkane> ogra_: i thought running dist-upgrade does more devious things
<ogra_> ajalkane, apt-get upgrade will never add or remove packages, only upgrade ... if a dependency changed it will hold the depending packages back
<ajalkane> i should run dist-upgrade? i thought that dist-upgrade would change from raring to whatever comes next
<ogra_> so in that case you want dist-upgrade which allows removals/additions
<ogra_> no
<ajalkane> and sorry about lack of capital i's, keyboard does not work
<ajalkane> ok i'll have a go
<ogra_> the dist-upgrade will not upgrade you to the next release, no worries
<ogra_> (unless you manually edit your sources.list to actually point to a new distro)
<Saviq> mhall119, actually, what I think happened, is I reverted that change...
<Saviq> or maybe that wasn't it...
<ajalkane> thanks, sounds safe :)
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1178288/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Closing application in dash causes focus on another application" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> ricmm, you remember bug #1178288 ?
<Saviq> ricmm, I think you had a fix, even
<ricmm> Saviq: I think I did, didnt I ?
<Saviq> ricmm, I think you did indeed
<ricmm> lemme check
<mfisch> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> sergiusens: hey I have some odd zip files on my phone, 2 copies of some zip files in /data/media. Is that normal?
<mfisch> sergiusens: saucy-preinstalled-touch x2 and 2 others
<mfisch> so not copies
<sergiusens> mfisch: might be flipped vs unflipped
<mfisch> sergiusens: ah these are dated June 19
<mfisch> I should probably do a bootstrap install ;)
<sergiusens> mfisch: one is touch and the other phablet perhaps
<mfisch> the new files are dated yestefday
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> so just from pre-flip
<Saviq> mfisch, btw, re: launcher, there's one tricky thing to keep in mind and solve at some point - if you dock your phone and get desktop experience, should changes to the launcher propagate between form factors? ;)
<mfisch> Saviq: interesting question
 * mhall119 is so happy to have working camera and audio :)
<mhall119> Saviq: why wouldn't it propagate?
<mfisch> Has anyone else noticed that the clock in the top area and the one on the main screen don't match? Mine are off by 1 min
<mfisch> with the screen one being 1 min slow
<Saviq> mhall119, because you use different things on your destkop than on your phone
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm not saying that or the other, I can see benefits to both
<Saviq> mhall119, and disadvantages to both as well
<Saviq> mhall119, and this is just one example
<Saviq> mhall119, but really every single setting needs some thinking: "will it at all be useful in situation a, b, c, d"
<Saviq> "should it be a per-device or per-screen setting"
<Saviq> I can think of many more questions like that, that we need to answer in time for convergence
<mhall119> Saviq: should you be able to use the same things on phone and desktop?
<Saviq> mhall119, well, that's convergence, isn't it?
<Saviq> mhall119, the apps should adapt, is all
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> that's what I meant
<mhall119> I suppose you could hide any Launcher items that done have X-Ubuntu-Touch=true
<Saviq> mhall119, sure, but that's not even that - you *can* use the same
<Saviq> mhall119, but you rarely do
<ryukafalz> Ubuntu Touch's messaging is based on Telepathy, right?
<ryukafalz> If so, you may want to watch out for this bug right here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47647
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 47647 in tp-qt "Tp-qt fails to remove temp avatar file" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ryukafalz> It's fixed, but not in a released version
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/add-to-empty-lvwhp/+merge/175682
<DJJeff> with ofonod stopped this error goes away https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1202787
<mhall119> Saviq: you rarely do right now, but we do hope to change that don't we :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202787 in touch-preview-images "[NetworkManager] High CPU Usage" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhall119, still, I can easily imagine people asking to have them separate
<Saviq> mhall119, like, say, an office suite
<Saviq> which is the obvious overused example
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks!
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd rather you move the check just before the call to .first(), though
<Saviq> to group logically, and in most cases not even reach the isEmpty()
<user82> is there a new whatsapp client in progress? or does someone resume whosthere work
<mhr3> Saviq, damn, you're demanding... :P pushed
<mhall119> user82: there was a whatsapp client being written, but the company behind whatsapp asked us to stop
<mhr3> crap
<Saviq> mhr3, crap what?
<mhr3> nothing :) pushed again :)
<Saviq> mhr3, k;)
<ajalkane> mhall119: there's an open source whatsapp client. Will whatsapp's asking to stop mean it can't be available in ubuntu phone store?
<ajalkane> i'm asking because BB got that app too, but pulled it out after initially supporting it after whatsapp complained
<popey> ajalkane: we're not promoting it
<Andy__> Hey can some one help me I erased my origibnal android 4.2.2 I installed the ubuntu touch it loaded but said error Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<Andy__> when I sid run abd my device didn't show
<Andy__> Then since it didn't work I tried restarting the phone and it sticks at the google logo
<Andy__> any solutions I just need my phoine back I don't care about the data I lost
<Andy__> any help here?
<user82> mhall119, what does that mean. is that legally valid?
<user82> without whatsapp any mobile os is missing a big target audience.
<mhall119> user82: the app was having to extract auth tokens that kept changing, without official support from WhatsApp it would have been a constant battle to keep it working
<user82> mhall119, sucks. what did they say? "we give you more paying customers and make a free client you can make profit of" "nah stop that stuff"?
<user82> i assume the fee they want could've been implementend, since it is for their service, and not their software?
<Saviq> mhr3, how about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5888875/ ?
<k1l> hmm, that whatsapp point is very tricky imho. my girlfriend got a webos palm device that doesnt have a whatsapp client and that is a big negative. she would not buy any device now that doesnt have whatsapp :/
<nhaines> Andy__: I suspect a first step would be to let us know what device you're running and what happens when you run 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' and then plug it in.
<Andy__> Well it's a android galaxy nexus
<mhr3> Saviq, oh the header tests don't actually test just the header?
<mhr3> anyway, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, header tests? there's one set of tests for a listview with section headers, another without section headers
<AlanBell> k1l: someone was telling me about whatsapp the other day (I hadn't heard of it) it is free SMS messages or something right?
<mhr3> :/ saucy kernel doesn't support bumblebee
<k1l> AlanBell: yes, its a messenger for Ios and android that works over the internet
<mhr3> Saviq, i read it as lvwph header test and lvwph section test
<Saviq> mhr3, got it
<AlanBell> why would I want that if I have thousands of texts a month and I send maybe 2/month?
<Saviq> mhr3, so that lets you bring back diffing?
<k1l> AlanBell: most people use that instead of sms now. because there is no fee per message but a very small fee per year for the app and most users already got a internet flat on their mobiles anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, no that makes unity not crash when you go from empty result set to some items :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, that too ;)
<mhall119> user82: they were most concerned about their brand and making sure any WhatsApp app looks like WhatsApp
<nhaines> mhall119: I'd be rather happy to have LibreOffice on my Ubuntu phone.  :)  Not sure it's a good idea, of course.
<k1l> AlanBell: that sms-flatrates are not that common.
<mhall119> nhaines: probably not LibreOffice, but Calligra could make a small-touch-screen interface
<AlanBell> huh, most contracts have 5000 texts/month or something like that now
<nhaines> mhall119: LibreOffice is already going to be installed anyway, so it makes sense to... erm... promote synergy.
<k1l> AlanBell: no in here :/
<k1l> *not
<k1l> AlanBell: most people i know swapped their sms-flat for a internet-flat
<AlanBell> so is it a walled garden, all users have to have it to use it?
<k1l> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> well that sucks
<k1l> same with the google hangouts
<user82> mhall119, okay. interesting. so a control issue, they feared what could happen with the client....no interest in a contract that they could influnce development?
<k1l> AlanBell: i dont like that, too. whatsapp was free in the first place (for android) and then raised a fee for it.
<user82> 99cents/year. for the service they provide that is quite ok. security issues aside
<k1l> AlanBell: but as i told you, people make their decision to buy a device (or more a mobile OS) on that fact. got it whatsapp?
<AlanBell> so it is icky closed then
 * AlanBell installs the thing anyway to have a look
<k1l> i know someone who got a no-touchscreen-nokia but that got whatsapp and facebook :/
<user82> AlanBell, wahtsapp itself is not that interesting. it's the social stuff that comes with it. everybody you know uses it->you need to have it to stay in touch
<user82> plus sending pics/location etc is sometimes handy
<AlanBell> heh, I had never heard of it until last week, I doubt I know anyone who has it
<user82> hahaha. talk to you later when whatsapp grabbed your contacts and scanned who has it
<user82> i'd say 30% at least
<mhall119> user82: they might have been interested in a contract if money was involved, but not to help an open source project no
<k1l> user82: yep, thought the same
<mhall119> user82: I've just been telling anybody interested in having a WhatsApp client for Ubuntu Touch to contact them and let them know, if they see enough user interest they will either work with us and open source developers or port their own
<user82> mhall119, allright. thanks for the information! i still think there would not have been a big deal with payment in the open source software, since it is for their service
<sergiusens> stgraber: I think I am almost done with the tool, just getting a slow download now
<AlanBell> user82: ok, so maybe I do know some people who have it, including my daughter!
<user82> mhall119, funyy. i did that 5 minutes ago. very polite email, just saying i plan on using it.
<mhall119> user82: I meant them getting paid, not them paying the developer
<k1l> AlanBell: your daughter will either use the facebook chat or whatsapp. or both :)
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool
<stgraber> sergiusens: I have a big transparent squid proxy here to deal with that kind of things ;)
<user82> mhall119, you could just have said "yearly fee will be charged as in android and 100% of it trasnferred to you". free client with paying customers. anyway do not want to keep you from anything...just wanted to have some information
<sergiusens> stgraber: probably need to set that up, but I rarely stay at one place for too long
<k1l> AlanBell: i would like to see some open (encrypted) messenger spread all around the world, too. but its not the case yet
<user82> AlanBell, so you do know some, see. It is kind of peer preasure, i know some people would not sms me for fees, even some better friends. (broke students...i understand kinda). or not that often
<user82> i restircted the location and call log access for them..do not really want then to know everything
<k1l> i only send sms to my mother who still doesnt have mobile internet. but all of the rest i send emails, hangout-chat or whatsapp.
<AlanBell> yeah, I know some people use texts quite a bit, I tend to use my phone for the browser, google maps and ssh/irssi for IRC
<AlanBell> I try to avoid talking to people (I turned off voicemail because it is annoying, and I often leave my phone off for days at a time)
<user82> ha even my parents started using hangouts and whatsapp...
<k1l> AlanBell: the problem behind that is: webos showed (besides their mad pricing plans) what a new mobile OS needs to grab users: apps!
<user82> either apps or apples
<AlanBell> I am quite looking forward to the Ubuntu touch stuff though, it probably does about all I need from a phoen
<k1l> nokia did pay alot to make their windows phones cheaper than the android ones to get any customers.
<AskUbuntu> Can I install Ubuntu desktop programs on my Nexus 4? | http://askubuntu.com/q/321640
<AlanBell> are there any details on the javascript APIs for phone services yet? like accessing the GPS position or making calls?
<Andy___> ho=i
<Andy___> hi*
<AlanBell> I assume that there will be extensions to the API that does the laucher/notification/indicator/hud integration at the moment for phone related stuff
<AlanBell> the documentation for which appears to have gone AWOL http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/javascript/uwapi-ref.html
<DJJeff> after that last "apt-get upgrade
<DJJeff> it crashes after joining the Wireless AP
<DJJeff> w00h00 progress!!!!!!
<Saviq> AlanBell, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/javascript/unity-webapps/
<Saviq> AlanBell, all of the current APIs should work on touch indeed
<Saviq> AlanBell, as for extensions - probable, nothing planned at the moment I think
<AlanBell> Saviq: cool, how did you find that link from http://developer.ubuntu.com?
<Saviq> AlanBell, tbh I just removed the last part of your link
<Saviq> AlanBell, but if it can't be found - mhall119 something for you maybe?
<mhall119> AlanBell: we're working on fixing the API links
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/12-10/ link busted on that page then
<mhall119> actually we're going to be doing some major renovations of developer.u.c to make it easier to find the right info
<Saviq> indeed
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> will I be able to create webapps with gu spacing and ubuntushape objects?
<AlanBell> it was mentioned that HTML5 apps would be first class citizens (and that is a *much* better thing for me to generate) so I am curious what I will be able to do
<mhall119> AlanBell: ideally yes, but there's not really any way to add grid units without making non-standard changes to our browser
<mhall119> in QML we use a javascript function that returns an actual pixel value at runtime
<DJJeff> WIFI only tablets need OFONO removed
<DJJeff> to work :)
<mhall119> but you can'd add Javascript function calls to CSS
<AlanBell> hmm, would need sass or less or something
<AlanBell> there is a calc() function in css that can do some stuff
<AlanBell> you can do width:calc(100% - 20px) for example
<mhall119> can you have variables in CSS?
<mhall119> if so, we can maybe do
<mhall119> width: calc(10 * gu)
<AlanBell> nope, not without sass or less as a preprocessor
<mhall119> hmmm
<AlanBell> less will run client side, so that could work
<AlanBell> http://www.lesscss.org/
<AlanBell> basically it would be nice to be able to have a framework of javascript and CSS that would make a simple web page look precisely like it fits with the native app, so titles, drag up footer thing, typography, spacing pixel perfect
<AlanBell> yeah, I think if you can put the size of a gu in the unity context object, so readable from javascript then the rest can be sorted out with less.js
<AlanBell> and the chameleon colour reference would be nice too :)
<AlanBell> presume that is a thing in Ubuntu Touch?
<AlanBell> oh and are the APIs for pushing data to the blob sizes on the home screen exposed yet/going to be web-app accessible?
<mfisch> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> mfisch: pong
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you seen the HTML5 theme work that daker did?  It has almost everything you just described
<mhall119> in terms of UI anyway
<mhall119> not APIs
<rsalveti> jjohansen: hey, question for you, the android image (and container) sets up the nice rlimit to 40 by default, but in ubuntu the default max nice priority is set to 0
<rsalveti> jjohansen: binder contains a logic which increases the nice value depending on the message, so it can have a higher scheduler priority
<rsalveti> jjohansen: in our case, if we don't set rlimit to something higher than 0, binder will work but complain that it could not set a custom nice value inside the binder driver
<rsalveti> printing 'RLIMIT_NICE not set'
<rsalveti> jjohansen: as we want our compat layer (which uses binder) to have the same rlimit as set by android, I added a 'limit nice 40 40' inside the ubuntu-touch-session upstart job
<rsalveti> so any app started by the session/shell would have a max priority compatible with binder's logic
<rsalveti> problem is that the same doesn't apply when you're connected via ssh, which is how we're running our autopilot tests
<rsalveti> you can see the amount of noise (errors) in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/9/consoleFull, for example
<rsalveti> so first question is if it's fine for us (from ubuntu's perspective) to also set rlimit nice to 40 40 by default (soft hard), at least for the touch session
<rsalveti> and second is if you know a way we can set a default limit for the 'phablet' user, or even generically for the system
<rsalveti> seems /etc/security/limits.conf is not actually working when connecting via ssh
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: maybe something you can help as well ^
<jjohansen> rsalveti: /etc/security/limits.conf
<jjohansen> rsalveti: oh hrmm, thats interesting
<rsalveti> maybe I'm missing something, let me try forcing it to '*'
<rsalveti> so it can be the default
<jjohansen> rsalveti: Added explicit 'UsePAM yes' to /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<jjohansen> as for defaulting to 40 40 I don't like that
<rsalveti> right, that's the default value used in android
<jjohansen> yes I get that, binders running in the container right?
<jjohansen> we could possibly default it for just the container
<rsalveti> we don't necessarily need to set default to 40, seems anything higher than 0 would already make binder "happy", as it'll then use whatever max value it can
<jjohansen> so android bits get 40 40
<rsalveti> right, but we have stuff running in ubuntu which uses binder
<jjohansen> so why is binder complaining if its 0, what is the logic to that?
<rsalveti> let me get the link to the code
<rsalveti> jjohansen: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=blob;f=drivers/staging/android/binder.c;h=85ed6cfd18038341ca607afe46e8c3a8b3cf8759;hb=refs/heads/mako
<rsalveti> line 516 is the function that sets up the nice values
<sergiusens> stgraber: just noticed if ubuntu_command has a typo we go into infinite loop
<sergiusens> reboot loop
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep, I noticed that :)
<annerajb> which repository is ubuntu_deploy.sh rsalveti ?
<rsalveti> jjohansen: so it tries to set up to a desired nice value (seems it can even be the priority used by the other end, which can come from android), if it fails, it then tries to set up a min_nice value
<stgraber> sergiusens: easy enough to fix, I'll just have the script moved the command file to ubuntu_command.applying as the first thing it does
<stgraber> sergiusens: will send you a patch in a minute
<jjohansen> rsalveti: so part of this seems to be the difference between user nice and knice values.  The knice value range from 40..1
<jjohansen> user nice is -20..19
<jjohansen> that is IIRC
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> rlimit's nice priority is from 1..40
<jjohansen> setting 40 for the system as a default is a no go
<jjohansen> setting binder to 40 by default is fine
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> in android 40 is default because any process can use binder
<rsalveti> and I don't think that this is exported to the java stack
<rsalveti> this I mean I don't think any app can take up to 40
<AlanBell> mhall119: nope, not seen the theme stuff from daker, got a link?
<thomi> hmm, running phablet-test-run this morning seems to hang and do nothing. I've re-flashed the device, and updated phablet-tools. Any other ideas?
<sergiusens> thomi: there's an unreleased update from today
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: kenvandine can you do a daily release for phablet-tools?
<thomi> sergiusens: I'm not sure what that means, sorry
<mhall119> AlanBell: not sure how up to date it is, but http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/
<thomi> oh, I see
<sergiusens> thomi: bzr branch lp:phablet-tools and use that ;-)
<thomi> phablet-tools won't work until something gets released
<mhall119> if you enable touch events in Chromium, you'll see more of how they work
<thomi> sergiusens: gotchya, thansk
<thomi> *thanks even
<thomi> sergiusens: I see you're joining us in Boston?
<stgraber> sergiusens: didn't test it, but looks right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5889077/
<rsalveti> jjohansen: 'phablet soft/hard nice -20' works in limits.conf (via ssh),
<daker> mhall119: it does also work with a mouse now, not perfect but it works
<rsalveti> jjohansen: but don't think we want that either
<mhall119> daker: ah, thanks, is the link I gave relatively up to date?
<jjohansen> rsalveti: nope
<mhall119> or is there somewhere better to point people
<AlanBell> that is *great*
<AlanBell> unfinished, but exactly what I was hoping for
<mhall119> AlanBell: that's part of the Ubuntu SDK now :)
<jjohansen> rsalveti: so are we seeing a 0 in the kernel code?
<rsalveti> jjohansen: yes
<daker> mhall119: i'll try to put the last update
<rsalveti> jjohansen: when debugging here 'binder_set_nice' had 0 and -8 as values
<daker> mhall119: there is a MR for suru-dark http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/examples/widgets/Toggles.html
<mhall119> daker: nice
<mhall119> daker: how about suru-gradient?
<mhall119> can we do that with css?
<daker> in the pipeline ;)
<mhall119> you rock man!
<jjohansen> okay, so the binder driver is broken and needs to be fixed
<jjohansen> rsalveti: 0 is how the kernel represents no limit
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/DJhD8jM.png
<rsalveti> jjohansen: don't know if there's any easy solution here, we could also just ignore the error message, as the rest of the system shold have a max limit of 0
<rsalveti> just the android container that has 40 by default (entire container)
<rsalveti> but I believe in the android model that was allowed so binder could have a higher priority than the rest of the system
<jjohansen> rsalveti: well its odd that we are seeing 0 as a nice value, we shouldn't, hrmm unless maybe realtime I am not sure how realtime priority is represented atm
<jjohansen> right binder wants to be highest priority
<jjohansen> but why are we seeing 0 else where
<rsalveti> jjohansen: but it seems 0 it's not 'no limit' here
<rsalveti> it calls set_user_nice with 0
<rsalveti> which can be from -20 to 19
<rsalveti> isn't 0 just the default we use?
<jjohansen> right, but 0 should be a value we see in kernel code
<sergiusens> thomi: seems so
<jjohansen> a 0 in userspace is 20 in the kernel
<sergiusens> stgraber: also, the checksum in the json index, is that sha256?
<rsalveti> jjohansen: right, just looking at http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/kernel/sched/core.c?a=mips#L3650
<rsalveti> and in our case rlim_cur is 0 by default, which will make the binder code to call set_user_nice with 20, which just makes it to return without changing anything
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep
<sergiusens> good :-)
<jjohansen> so, I see it as binder needs patched
<rsalveti> jjohansen: right, but what would you change there, just removing the error?
<rsalveti> otherwise we could change that logic to set up the nice anyway (adjusting the limits), but still not safe
<jjohansen> rsalveti: I don't see how why the error should happen
<jjohansen>    min_nice = 20 - current->signal->rlim[RLIMIT_NICE].rlim_cur;
<jjohansen> is converting for kpri to user pri, so from 1..40 to -20..19, we shouldn't get a value >= 20
<jjohansen> hrmm, no I guess actually do get 20
<rsalveti> jjohansen: rlim_cur is 40
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ops, 0 actually
<rsalveti> binder: nice value 0 not allowed use 20 instead
<jjohansen> rsalveti: what is 0? rlim_cur?
<rsalveti> right
<Noize> Does Ubuntu for Android have it's own channel? If so, could you direct me?
<jjohansen> ah no, that message is post conversion, thats the min_nice value
<popey> Noize: no, it doesnt
<rsalveti> yeah, but for it to be 20 rlim_cur needs to be 0
<Noize> popey, how do i contact devs for that? for like help and such?
<jjohansen> rsalveti: okay, right I was looking at the wrong value in the message.
<jjohansen> rsalveti: so I need to poke more as to the rlim values
<rsalveti> jjohansen: right
<rsalveti> jjohansen: want me to open a bug for you?
<jjohansen> rsalveti: sure
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: what are you setting the rlimit in limits.conf?
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: not setting yet, was just testing if that would work in our tests
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: nice at 1 or more should work
<rsalveti> yeah
<mdeslaur> so you need to set limits.conf to -20, for example to get the full range
<mdeslaur> the conversion is pretty stupid
<rsalveti> right, in our case -1 would already get rid of that error, but I also wanted to discuss what could be the proper solution
<rsalveti> :-)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: can you set an rlimit for a container?
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: the android one has 40 40 by default
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5889171/
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: the android container, or android itself?
<rsalveti> this is from android's init
<rsalveti> container
<mdeslaur> and you're still getting the error message?
<mdeslaur> that's odd
<stgraber> mdeslaur: it may be kept per pidns, if so, yes, but I'm really not sure. Pinging hallyn about it.
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: I'm getting that error because I'm using an app that needs binder from the ubuntu side
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: whats PID 337 in your example, is it binder?
<rsalveti> to talk with the service available in the android side
<rsalveti> tjat
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: oh, hrm
<rsalveti> that's android's init service
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: are we compiling our own binder in our images?
<rsalveti> bug 1202887
<ubot5> bug 1202887 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "'binder: RLIMIT_NICE not set' when using binder from the ubuntu side" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202887
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: *cough*killitwithfire*cough*
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: binder is a kernel driver, we just use it from the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> hahah
<sergiusens> stgraber: we certainly want that patch, even after a successful update the ubuntu_command just stays there
<rsalveti> jjohansen: the bug ^
<rsalveti> also added affects to all android kernels we use
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: binder is heavily used by android when you need to talk with most services
<rsalveti> most jni code uses binder in the end, to talk with a service done in c++, for example
<rsalveti> currently that's used by us to play any kind of media, use camera, communicate with the app manager and so on
<sergiusens> stgraber: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/image_updates/+merge/175708
<DJJeff> any fix for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888986/
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-19
<stgraber> sergiusens: looks good
<sergiusens> stgraber: I tested with manta and grouper, would need to test your patch now, or do an unlink in recovery.c
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I can test it with mako
<RobbyF> whats with "The line where / two surfaces meet" about
<stgraber> sergiusens: I prefer my patch because if something goes wrong during the update, we'll have the files to figure it out
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: yeah, I know what binder is, I was wondering if we were using a binary module, or if we can always patch it
<sergiusens> stgraber: oh, I'm going to apply it after testing
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: what apps will we have that will directly talk to binder?
<sergiusens> stgraber: I was thinking of an extra measure in case it never gets moved, which we can do later
<stgraber> sergiusens: well, it gets moved pretty much as the first thing, so should be safe
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: oh, I see your comment in the bug
<mdeslaur> hrm
<sergiusens> stgraber: good, building now
 * sergiusens notices it's nice when the laptop heats up building android during winter
<rsalveti> +1
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: yeah, it's heavily used by us atm
<ricmm> whats the issue with binder?
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: unsigned min_priority:8;
<rsalveti> ricmm: bug 1202887
<ubot5> bug 1202887 in linux-manta (Ubuntu) "'binder: RLIMIT_NICE not set' when using binder from the ubuntu side" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202887
<mdeslaur> so it's automatically trying to bump priority...hrm
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: right
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: sorry, I'm sure you poked at all this already, I'm just catching up and talking to myself :P
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: haha, I'm learning as well :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: + This acction wipes the system'''
<rsalveti> sergiusens: stgraber: hm, so we still need fastboot, right?
<rsalveti> you're using that to flash recovery and boot the system
<rsalveti> *boot recovery
<rsalveti> would be nice to try to remove the fastboot dependency later, if possible
<DJJeff> WIFI only tablets need OFONO removed
<rsalveti> so this could be use by some other devices
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: this is pretty odd: if (min_nice < 20)
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: I wonder if the intention was for if (min_nice <= 20), but it never got noticed because the rlimits are set high
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: that basically means that set_user_nice failed
<rsalveti> ops, didn't fail actually
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: it checks with the can_nice at the top, if that works it does the set_user_nice
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: set_user_nice fails in case you give 20
<rsalveti> it tries a minimum value
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: that's the code path that android always takes
<rsalveti> in case the max, as requested, is not allowed
<mdeslaur> so if it _can_t set the nice value, it then tries to determine what the min_nice could be
<mdeslaur> and then sets it
<rsalveti> exactly
<mdeslaur> but if it's 20 or over, it prints an error
<rsalveti> but in our case the min_nice is 0, so that's why it's complaining
<mdeslaur> but 20 is 0
<rsalveti> argh, default nice is 0
<rsalveti> my brain is fried already
<mdeslaur> so I'm guessing the intention was to print the error if it couldn't set the default nice
<mdeslaur> (which is 0)
<rsalveti> right
<mdeslaur> but it got < instead of <=
<mdeslaur> and nobody ever noticed because on android it always works
<rsalveti> well, the < is still fine
<rsalveti> as the code wants to warn the user that rlimit wasn't set at all
<rsalveti> and the min nice it got is the default, which is 0
<mdeslaur> 20 = 0, 19 = 1
<rsalveti> *as the
<mdeslaur> so if we _lower_ the max nice value, it will stop warning
<rsalveti> exactly
<mdeslaur> that doesn't really make sense
<rsalveti> that's just saying that it was able to set to a value different than the default, which means the user did set rlimit nice
<rsalveti> that's why it first tries a value, if it can't, try at least something != than the default
<rsalveti> so binder can have a higher priority than a "default" process
<mdeslaur> so if it's <20, which is _less_ priority, it doesn't warn?
<mdeslaur> I don,t understand that code at all
<rsalveti> that would make sense if rlim_cur could be from 1..40
<rsalveti> as it'd just invert that logic
<rsalveti> what I don't understand is why rlim_cur is 0
<mdeslaur> userspace is -20 to 19
<rsalveti> I'd expect it to be 20, which is 0 for nice
<mdeslaur> -20 being the highest priority
<rsalveti> right, that's the nice values
<mdeslaur> kernelspace inverts that by doing 20 - userspace
<rsalveti> rlimit nice goes from 1-40
<mdeslaur> so -20 userspace gets turned into 40
<mdeslaur> and 19 userspace gets turned into 1
<rsalveti> right
<mdeslaur> rlim_cur is userspace 0
<rsalveti> that's why I don't get why that's 0
<mdeslaur> so min_nice ends up being 20
<rsalveti> which is invalid
<rsalveti> guess it's 0 if not set at all
<rsalveti> which then it'd make sense
<mdeslaur> what's invalid?
<mdeslaur> 0 is the default for userspace apps
<rsalveti> rlim_cur can go from 1-40, right?
<mdeslaur> no, rlim_cur is the userspace value, it goes from -20 to 19
<rsalveti> are you sure?
<rsalveti> let check the set_user_nice code
<mdeslaur> yes, that's why it's doing min_nice = 20 -
<mdeslaur> 20 - is the conversion
<mdeslaur> set_user_nice has if (TASK_NICE(p) == nice || nice < -20 || nice > 19)
<rsalveti> right
<mdeslaur> oh, wait a sec
<mdeslaur> yeah
<rsalveti> so it only handles -20-19
<rsalveti> that's why rlim_cur needs to be the kernel one
<rsalveti> that's really confusing
<mdeslaur> but 20 - doesn't convert from kernel to userspace
<rsalveti> right
<mdeslaur> line 523 is completely wrong
<mdeslaur> FAIL
<rsalveti> that's why I think that this code would only make if rlim_cur == 0 means RLIMIT_NICE is not set at all
<mdeslaur> I'm pretty sure rlim_cur is a userspace value though
<rsalveti> because a real rlim_cur would only go from 1..40 :-)
<rsalveti> set via setrlimit, right?
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: gotta go, but that code is definitely wonky
<rsalveti> "The actual ceiling  for the  nice  value is calculated as 20 - rlim_cur.  (This strangeness occurs because negative  numbers  cannot  be  specified  as resourcelimit  values, since they typically have special meanings.  For example, RLIM_INFINITY typically is the same as -1.)"
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: right, will investigate a bit more just to be sure
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: so rlim_cur is the userspace value
<mdeslaur> which is then converted on line 523 to kernel value and put in min_nice
<rsalveti> that can't be
<mdeslaur> but then, by mistake, it's used with set_user_nice, which is expecting a userspace value
<rsalveti> right, I'll check what rlim_cur really is
<sergiusens> stgraber: patch works fine
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: oh, hrm, 20- works to convert both ways, that had not occured to me
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you fix line 20, there's a typo in there
<rsalveti> right
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: so if min_nice is userspace, and userspace is -20 to 19
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: how the heck can it not be < 20? :)
<rsalveti> only if rlim_cur is 0
<rsalveti> which is weird
<rsalveti> sergiusens: +from phabletutils import ubuntuimage
<rsalveti> where can I find that?
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: #define RLIMIT_NICE     13  /* max nice prio allowed to raise to
<rsalveti>                        0-39 for nice level 19 .. -20 */
<rsalveti> but still, 0 would be 19 there, which is wrong
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, we still use fastboot to get the new recovery in place, that could be replaced by some other way of doing it on other devices though
<stgraber> rsalveti: after that, the upgrader takes care of any updates from that point, so fastboot isn't needed afterwards
<rsalveti> stgraber: right
 * dejello meeps
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh, need to add ...
<treykindlinger> i'm trying to flash ubuntu on my nexus 7. followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, now it's bricked
<treykindlinger> can anyone help?
<stgraber> rsalveti: after that, the upgrader takes care of any updates from that point, so fastboot isn't needed afterwards
<stgraber> oops, sorry about that :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: fixed
<sergiusens> fastboot is just needed to flash recovery
<sergiusens> it would be a manual step on other devices
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<treykindlinger> can anyone help? i'm stuck
<treykindlinger> need some help. bricked a nexus 7 trying to download ubuntu touch
<nhaines> treykindlinger: paste the error messages at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and share the link here.
<treykindlinger> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found Unsupported device, autodetect fails device When working on flipped images, detection does not work and would require -d
<treykindlinger> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5889388/
<rsalveti> can you run phablet-flash -d grouper?
<sergiusens> stgraber: pushed your patch and going to launch a new android build in a bit
<sergiusens> hopefully it will make current
<rsalveti> sergiusens: were you able to create a job for phablet-saucy as well?
<treykindlinger> i'll try that rsalveti
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's fine, just checking :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: been doing J troubleshooting...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5889401/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the messages are quite confusing
<rsalveti> do we actually need stuff from both cdimage and system-image?
<rsalveti> maybe for recovery
<treykindlinger> running phablet-flash -d grouper...hopefully that works
<rsalveti> hm, system-image is quite slow for me here
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes we do
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it is slow
<rsalveti> /home/rsalveti/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/20130714/mako-20130718.full.tar.xz
<rsalveti> why such differences in the date?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's not the date, it's the version
<sergiusens> which coincidentally is a data
 * sergiusens reboots
<rsalveti> waaaaat
<sergiusens> *date
<rsalveti> right, but shouldn't be the same?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm not doing the scheming there
<rsalveti> stgraber: ^^?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's a q for barry or stgraber
<stgraber> rsalveti: the first isn't a date
<stgraber> rsalveti: 20130714 is the 15th image published in July
<rsalveti> oh, that's so confusing
<stgraber> you get used to it ;)
<rsalveti> can't we use some other id later on?
<stgraber> an image is made of various files which each may have been produced at a different time, so that's why we needed yet another thing :)
<rsalveti> I know for sure that people will get confused with this
<rsalveti> right, that's fine
<rsalveti> it's just the impression that this is a date that is confusing
<rsalveti> so we could have 20130745 for example
<stgraber> yep, typically on the "stable" channel we're planning to have YYYYDD00 be a scheduled build at the beginning of the month
<stgraber> then 01 be the first bugfix or security update
<stgraber> etc..., so 00 would be automatic and the others manually triggered when we think it's needed
<stgraber> technically the users won't ever see those file as it's all handled behind their back by the upgrader
<rsalveti> right
 * rsalveti looks at the mount output
<rsalveti> huge haha
<stgraber> the thing we'd need to export is something like <model>-<channel>-<our build number> which we can then use to figure out exactly which version of every bit they have on their system
<rsalveti> but it worked, which is cool
<rsalveti> right
<stgraber> rsalveti: haha, yeah, and I guess it'll become way longer pretty soon (as we need to add more and more persistent storage paths)
<stgraber> rsalveti: do you have a maguro? based on what sergiusens said earlier, I think we have this tested on mako, manta and grouper but it'd be nice to have a test on maguro too before I blog about it
<rsalveti> hm, why am I getting 'get_prop_batt_capacity: low battery charge = 7%' now in dmesg...
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, sure
<rsalveti> stgraber: let me flash that
<rsalveti> stgraber: how long does it take to flash grouper?
<rsalveti> maguro is taking quite a while
<rsalveti> but must be because of the cpu, not just disk
<sergiusens> rsalveti: manta was fast, grouper I don't recall
<rsalveti> manta doesn't count
<rsalveti> faster than my notebook
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> stgraber: [    8.076385] omap-rproc omap-rproc.1: rproc_loader_cont: failed to load ducati-m3.bin
<rsalveti> stgraber: that was happening when we had the firmware udev rule as part of the initramfs
<rsalveti> which we fixed last week I guess
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lol
<rsalveti> without it we can't open the camera with maguro
<rsalveti> hm, the firmware udev rule is not part of the initrd
<stgraber> rsalveti: right, the initrd is the same as you get on flipped, just a different code path on the mount side
<rsalveti> right, so it shouldn't be failing because of that
<rsalveti> it's basically failing to load the ducati firmware
<sergiusens> rsalveti: going to bed now, if you can happrove the MR later, that would be great (even if the images don't work) as the whole idea is a call for testing ;-)
<rsalveti> it's indeed loaded by android, but have no idea why it's failing
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, will happrove now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: great, thanks
<stgraber> rsalveti: did you grouper finally finish the unpacking? grouper is pretty quick here, the initial unpack taking maybe 5 minutes and then following updates taking just seconds
<stgraber> bug maguro is much slower than even grouper
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just happroved it
<stgraber> though it must be I/O related as unfortunately we don't have pxz on those devices so the unpacking uses a single thread anyway
<rsalveti> stgraber: yeah, wasn't using the entire cpu it seems
<annerajb> rsalveti: how do i open a bug in launchpad against ubuntu_deploy.sh script? Like how do I know it's opened to the correct project?
<sergiusens> annerajb: what is ubuntu_deploy.sh?
<rsalveti> yeah, wonder which script that is
<annerajb> the script inside raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rsalveti> annerajb: you can always open bugs against https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you created that script :P
<sergiusens> ah, forgot about that :-)
<annerajb> lol
<sergiusens> please log above and feel free to assign to me
<rsalveti> stgraber: should be good for your blog post
<rsalveti> maybe it'd just be good to wait phablet-flash to land in the archive & ppa
<vthompson> balloons, I changed the way I am testing playing of a track in music-app and got it working. I put you as the reviewer for the merge request. #test-all-the-things!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: stgraber yo actually want to wait for the next build to get the latest recovery since it avoids the infinite reboot loop
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, planning to post it tomorrow afternoon, I guess we should have new builds of the images and of phablet-flash by then
<rsalveti> yeah
<annerajb> rsalveti: which infinite reboot loop?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch - can I install on an Android phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/321739
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Phone Apps on Desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/321740
<fishcooker> welcome to the board, ubuntu-phone
<fishcooker> LoL
<Mingting> Is there a mailist to discuss porting ubuntu touch to a new device?
<danwelsh> hello
<danwelsh> can touch work on galaxy ace?
<veebers> Hi all, I flashed my galaxy nexus to the latest (saucy-43) but I appear to be having dbus issues. Running `qdbus` shows: Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-BJdADkQarU: Connection refused
<veebers> this is just after logging on, without restarting unity8/session and dbus session daemon is running
<ogra_> veebers, on the nexus devices unflipped images are dead since several weeks, dont use them we havent touched them in ages (they are just around for some ports that havent been moved to flipped)
<veebers> ogra_: oh, I thought that phablet-flash had been updated to flash flipped by default
<veebers> ogra_: what do I need to do to fix this? I.e. install flipped
<ogra_> yeaah, a while ago
<ogra_> being up to date with phablet-flash should be enough
<ogra_> by default it should pull the latest blessed image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ (whatever /current links to)
<veebers> ogra_: so I'm not sure I understand. I've used a recent (if not the most recent, just about to dist-upgrade in case) phablet-flash to install the image
<ogra_> if you want to help testing you can call phablet-flash --pending which will then pull the image behind the /pending link)
<popey> ogra_: is there a new image today?
<veebers> ogra_: I'm flashing purely for testing, being on the psqa team and all :-)
<jodh> ogra_: I'm having trouble getting the sources to build after a 'repo sync': gpg is FTBFS - known issue?
<ogra_> popey, there will surely be :) havent checked where in the builder queue it sits ...
<veebers> ogra_: thanks I'll flash pending and see how ti goes
<ogra_> veebers, phablet-tools 0.15+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1 should be recent
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Soyuz 14 Landing Day! :-D
<veebers> ogra_: ack, thanks
<ogra_> jodh, hmm, that was merged in by the system-image guys (ondra and stgraber ....  i thought we used a binary gpg as an interim solution, i'm surprised it gets attempted to be built
<ogra_> asac, all yellow on the dashboard \o/
<ogra_> now we can step by step move to green :)
<asac> ogra_: yeah thats good :)
<asac> push push
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> sounds like ogra_ is having a baby
<ogra_> haha
<rickspencer3> probably feels that way some days ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it was surely a painful process to squeeze that one out :)
<jodh> ogra_: here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890130/. Any suggestions apart from re-running phablet-dev-bootstrap in a fresh directory? Can I disable the external bits of the build without breaking other things? Just trying to set up an env to build a basic C program :|
<ogra_> jodh, hmm, that looks like a failure with your code, not with gpg, i only see warnings from it, no errors
<jodh> ogra_: gah - on 2nd look, I think you're right! ;)
<ogra_> someone should fix make to still log things in order when building in multipe threads :)
 * ogra_ thinks that since years
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: was able to reproduce that apps page issue on both maguro and grouper screenshots attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1202794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202794 in touch-preview-images "Maguro: Apps lens sometimes keeps scrolling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> sounds like Saviq might be intrested in it ^^^
<Saviq> ogra_, davmor2 thanks
<asac> ogra_: where is todays build?
<davmor2> Saviq: that was on 20130718 image
<asac> is it coming?
<ogra_> asac, in the press
<asac> ogra_: and yes, i always wantj more until it happens everyday
<ogra_> just checked the log, its half way through
<ogra_> give it another 30-45 min
 * popey gets coffee
 * ogra_ is excitedly waiting for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ to land in it .... we have the code that installls them since a while, but the packages are in place only since yesterday 
<ogra_> cjwatson, do we have any plan how to reflect click in the seeds for building btw ?
<davmor2> Saviq: it's really hard to explain how to reproduce it, it's basically opening using and closing a bunch of app, there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, it will just stop at some point.  I can scroll left and right and all the other lens scroll as expected, only way to get it back is to reboot
<cjwatson> ogra_: no
<cjwatson> ogra_: least of my worries right now :)
<ogra_> (or in a separate seed like thing)
<cjwatson> ogra_: (you know that those packages won't actually link desktop files in yet, right?)
<ogra_> yeah, i get the click_list will do for now
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i know that we seed most of them from the archive still
<cjwatson> ... what's the point in installing them as click packages as well then?
<ogra_> so they are just duplicates atm anyway
<ogra_> well, i think sergiusen plan was to unseed once he sees them land
<cjwatson> I've belatedly cronned click_copy.py in ~ubuntu-archive for 11 0,6,12,18 * * *
<ogra_> great ...
<ogra_> whats the eta for havinf .desktop files then
<ogra_> *having
<ogra_> i dont think they will actually run properly without --desktop_file_hint= being handed to the shell
<ogra_> (if thats far out i'd say we back them out again until that bit is there (as soon as we know they install fine at build time))
<cjwatson> ogra_: so, I'm currently working as hard as I can on the hook infrastructure so that it's possible at all
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> ogra_: I expect to get that done either today (time limits ...) or early next week, and for desktop file support to land shortly after that
<ogra_> well, lets see how much space they occupy ... i dont think it does harm to have them n parallel if they dont bloat the image to much (512M is our limit)
<ogra_> WHEE !
<ogra_> Setting up click packages
<ogra_> Setting up com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4_all.click
<ogra_> 2013-07-19 09:11:54 URL:http://archive-team.internal/click_packages/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4_all.click [74034/
<ogra_> dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied
<ogra_> Selecting previously unselected package com.ubuntu.calendar.
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> such a good friday :D
<davmor2> ogra_: no good friday was months back dude just before easter infact ;)
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> Guess I should fix that warning
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, it moves on doing what it should .... not an urgent matter i'd say
<cjwatson> no, not at all
 * davmor2 is trying to figure out what the tvoss_ scale is for his tvoss|benchmark_  is 1 tvoss good or bad, fast or slow, is 2 tvosses better than one ......
<popey> Zero to espresso.
<davmor2> popey: is that zero, instant, filtered, latte, cappuccino and espresso?
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, just seeing saucy-changes .... seems that all these daily built -app package enter the archive *right after* the image build every day, could we probably move that job 1-2h earlier ?
<didrocks> ogra_: they normally enters before
<ogra_> (mind you not urgent or anything, but i think it would make sense to have them in the daily image)
<didrocks> ogra_: but I pinged you about the cache issue
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> on lillypilly
<didrocks> ogra_: and most of the time, stuff don't get released automatically because of packaging changes
<didrocks> ogra_: and we need sil2100 to get to them/publish manually
<ogra_> yes, and i still dont know what thats about .... what do we cache there and why ?
<didrocks> ogra_: that why I asked you 2 weeks ago to move the clock of image building for one hour
<didrocks> ogra_: basically the launchpadlib cache for copying from the ppa to distro was busted
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, i must have missed that, do you want it 1h later ?
<ogra_> ah, that one :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I think by 9 UTC, sil2100 would have debunked most of the manual publishing
<ogra_> no prob i'll move it
<didrocks> so then, time to copy from proposed -> release pocket
<didrocks> ogra_: when it the image exactly building right now?
<ogra_> now that we have to wait for the dashboard (which takes some hours) our testing can run in parallel to it anyway
<didrocks> is*
<ogra_> didrocks, 8:32 UTC
<didrocks> yeah, seems +1h or 1h30 should be fine
<cjwatson> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-cdimage/view/head:/etc/crontab
<cjwatson> didrocks: ^-
<ogra_> (if there is nothing in front of it that makes it end up in the queue)
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, most of the times, things are ready when sil2100 starts his day
<ogra_> i'll move it ro 10:00 or some such
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, that would be excellent
<didrocks> ogra_: the only case we can miss the window is if the tests are failing or buildds are really busy
<didrocks> which isn't a day-to-day issue for most of the stuff we deliver
<ogra_> yeah, if we miss it one day a week thats still better than alll days i bet :)
<didrocks> (and if the tests failing, apart from urgent fixes, that can wait next image build I guess once they are fixed)
<ogra_> i just dont want the images to come out to late in the day so we can still see the dashboard finish at european wor hours
<asac> ogra_: pressing finished?
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed on the 9 UTC deadline to have everything we can publish done?
<ogra_> asac, not yet
<didrocks> sil2100: as you start between 7:30 to 8 UTC, this should be enough time I guess :)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, completely agree
<ogra_> asac, but should be publishing any minute
<didrocks> ogra_: if we didn't have packaging changes that much, we won't have this manual publishing so often :)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, most of the bits you are currently driving there are -app packages, they will all become click anyway
<didrocks> (it's a 2 minutes thing per stack, but needs something with upload rights to "ack")
<didrocks> we still have a lot of packaging changes in the platform itself
<didrocks> not only apps
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> but your stack will shrink as soon as they become all click
 * sil2100 calculates
<didrocks> sil2100: we are +2 FYI ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: then yes ;p
<ogra_> (date -u ... ) ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: not that much, we daily release 239 components as of today and 7 of them are becoming click packages
<ogra_> oh ? why only 7
<didrocks> ogra_: it's only the apps, right?
<ogra_> all things with -app in the name will be click
<didrocks> not indicators, platform libs
<ogra_> no, right
<didrocks> yeah, so 7 of them for what we daily release
<ogra_> but we have a lot more apps already
<didrocks> I think the others are not under dailies
<didrocks> like core apps aren't
<ogra_> oh, right, only 7 are seeded atm
<didrocks> ogra_: see, I still can count \o/
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> which is surprising at the end of this week TBH :p
<ogra_> yeah, that was an insane week
<didrocks> don't tell me…
<seb128> you should get used to it  ;-)
 * ogra_ actually slept 12h in a row today since i only had like 3 or 4 every other day of the week 
 * seb128 has a feeling it's not the last one
<ogra_> my body just grabbed what it needed tonight
<ogra_> seb128, i cant if i dont want to end up in hospital again i need to limit that to one week/month :)
<ogra_> asac, happy flashing :)
<seb128> yeah, don't kill yourself
<ogra_> i wont, no worries
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> but it's going to be busy cycles still... ;-)
 * ogra_ has learned his limits the hard way 
<ogra_> popey, 20130719 up ... in case you want to test
<popey> will do
<ogra_> no hurry, we have to wait for the dashboard in any case
<ogra_> but i'm confident we'll at least have a new /current today
<popey> I'm keen to have a good image for OSCON next week
<popey> heh, no hurry, it's already pushing the zip ☻
<ogra_> heh, you and your fast internet
<popey> yeah, sorry ☻
<ogra_> haha
 * didrocks will get 300Mb/s with fiber starting Monday
<popey> wowzers
<didrocks> that won't change the latency and overall normal page speed, should help for downloads though
<didrocks> and uploads :p
<didrocks> (no I won't sponsor libreoffice every times :p)
<cjwatson> hmm, all tests pass on my click new-hooks branch
<cjwatson> I wonder if that means anything of interest
<davmor2> cjwatson: well hell had to freeze over at some point, and I suppose the world is getting old and the sun is dying....Oh look 4 Men with wings on horse back
<popey> ogra_: do we have a bug filed for the sound indicator not appearing?
<ogra_> not appearing or not beeing filled ?
<davmor2> cjwatson: well that or it just worked,  I prefer the sound of the second option but hey :)
<ogra_> popey, bug 1181299
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<cjwatson> davmor2: Or my tests are incomplete. :)
<popey> ta
<ogra_> if it doesnt appaear at all that would be a new one
<popey> well, 15 mins later it hasn't appeared
<davmor2> cjwatson: but that's the obvious answer I was trying to avoid that :D
<ogra_> popey, you mean you have no speaker icon ?
<popey> i have a speaker icon, just no slider when i pull down
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: have the new images landed now?  Last I heard they were 30-45 minutes away :)
<ogra_> yeahm thats the same one then
<popey> davmor2: 20130719 has been on my device for ~15 mins
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, they did
<ogra_> about 30-45min ago
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: :)  thanks
<davmor2> popey: ta
<asac> ogra_: image good? dashboard kicking?
<asac> gema: i think new images came along... might need some hand holding so we get results in couple hours
<ogra_> asac, just dione with syncing, dashboard will take until evening
<asac> ogra_: i think if people would kick the retry button etc. it won't take that long really :)
<ogra_> asac, ?
<asac> if we always wait for hours then yes
<ogra_> well, the tests take their time
<asac> ogra_: all the tests - if they run through nicely ... will be done in 1.5h or so at max
<ogra_> and the test runs dont kick in immediately
<asac> if someone watches what goes on on jenkins closely
<gema> asac: on it
<ogra_> there is a cron job that triggers them
<asac> as i said
<asac> we can provide handholding
<asac> to see how fast we can get this through :)
<asac> i think you want those powers at some point  ogra_ :)
<ogra_> we could just have a script that monitors when /epednign changes
<ogra_> :P
<popey> ogra_: 20130719 is good here.
<asac> ogra_: what you can do is find the jobs... and then have the jenkins page open
<asac> and if you look every 5 minutes you will notice starvation early
<ogra_> asac, i dont want more buttons to press, i want automation :)
<asac> ogra_: thats not a valid answer :)
<ogra_> for the 1h dealy until the testing starts at all it surely is
<asac> right. valid requests
<didrocks> asac: FYI on desktop (so taking a little bit longer on phone) I guess, tests are taking:
<asac> we just can't afford to say until that happens we just keep stuff slow and don't click buttons :)
<didrocks> phone: 1min44
<ogra_> gema, do you have an idea what these quesrionmark entries are ?
<didrocks> hud: 10 min
<ogra_> *questionmark
<gema> ogra_: otp, one sec
<gema> ogra_: I do
<didrocks> apps: 15 min
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> media: 4min12s
<asac> didrocks: phone is unity8 autopilot?
<didrocks> friends: 1min50s
<asac> that one we dont run yet ... we only run stuff
<didrocks> asac: no, phone-app/services
<didrocks> sdk: 7min37s
<didrocks> and that's it for what we run
<asac> gema: can we maybe move the smem job to the end? or make it independent? that one seem to take lots of time and if we would run the autopilots first we would get better info sooner
<asac> (guess not short term as it requires jenkins shuffling)
<asac> didrocks: id dont think we have included the phone-app tests yet
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3053/
<asac> i feel all the autopilots there
<didrocks> asac: let me look ;)
<asac> can be crunched in like 10-12 minutes
<asac> especially because we only reboot between autopilot classes (e.g. shell tewam stuff will get a fresh boot, but all apps will just run in one shot)
<didrocks> asac: a little bit more I guess (but yeah, here it's the full snapshoting as well, not all running in the same instance) ^
<didrocks> asac: yeah, you don't run address-book-app-autopilot
<asac> didrocks: those are in the second batch that we haven't added because noone fixed the app tests :) and we had other issues
<didrocks> (I skipped unity/indicators/webapps that we run, that you can't on the phone)
<didrocks> asac: it's green here, but yeah, on desktop, not on phone ;)
<asac> we also have a bunch of core apps/community apps etc.
<asac> yeah. once we see progress we will add more tests
<gema> asac: we can change them for the next run, right now the devices are provisioning for all those other jobs and we may end up in weird states that takes until rfowler gets to the office if I stop them
<asac> we will not wait infinitely :)
<asac> gema: yeah. i think if we do that we should not do that outside of weekend
<gema> asac: ok
<gema> asac: we will look into that next week
<gema> ogra_: the ? appears when the dashboard takes a wild guess at the build number
<didrocks> asac: if you remove the snapshot, just running all the tests continuously (but again, not unity/indicators/mir/webapps), from what I see, we can estimate the run to 23 minutes (of pure autopilot) on desktop. As much of those are sleep() and waits(), I don't think you will see a big difference on phone
<gema> ogra_: the job didn't provide media_info for parsing
<gema> ogra_: those jobs are likely failing due to infrastructure
<ogra_> gema, wheer would media_info come from ?
<gema> ogra_: the images
<ogra_> anything i can help with so you have that ?
<ogra_> well, the only media-info we have lives inside the image
<gema> ogra_: that's the one
<ogra_> does the job look there ?
<ogra_> ah
<gema> ogra_: we extract that from the installed image
<gema> and dump it with the logs
<gema> ogra_: so no installed image -> no media info
<gema> ogra_: and it is likely to be infrastructure issues involved, we look at those
<gema> and retrigger/fix
<ogra_> gema, yeah, great, as long as is know what it is and that i can ingnore it, all is good
<gema> ogra_: you can ignore it
<ogra_> :)
<gema> ogra_: when plars is not on holidays he hides those after fixing them
<ogra_> heh
<gema> ogra_: so don't find strange that they disappear when they are fixed
<ogra_> yeah, i wont
<ogra_> LOL
<mardy> tvoss_, Saviq: hi! I was just chatting with greyback about the transient windows feature I'd like to have
<ogra_> the software licenses thing in system-settings is funny
<tvoss_> mardy, shoot
<ogra_> seb128, we really need some kind of scrollbar that can show you how far down you are
<mardy> tvoss_, Saviq: quick recap: it's about process A invoking process B and have the window created by process B appear on top of process A's window, just as if it where a single app
<tvoss_> mardy, I guess my point is: what means single app?
<mardy> tvoss_: that when you go to the task switcher, you don't see two different apps
<tvoss_> mardy, by default, on the phone, a surface is either maximized or fullscreen
<tvoss_> mardy, what do you see in the preview of app A then?
<mardy> tvoss_: in other words, while the window created by process B is visible, it should be impossible to the user to go back to the window created by process A
<mardy> tvoss_: you see the B window
<mardy> tvoss_: when you click the "back" button in window B, you go back to window A
<mardy> tvoss_: like http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtgui/qwindow.html#setTransientParent
<tvoss_> mardy, okay, back button in window B then has to terminate process B, right?
<mardy> tvoss_: yes, or at least to close its window
<tvoss_> mardy, nope, it really has to quit, otherwise the shell won't transfer focus
<tvoss_> mardy, but that's a detail
<mardy> tvoss_: agreed, we could make it die if needed
<tvoss_> mardy, for setTransientParent: is that wired up to the qpa somewhere?
<mardy> tvoss_: yes
<mardy> tvoss_: I'm quite familiar with this QPA code for XCB
<tvoss_> mardy, mind pinging me the link?
 * mardy hates gitorious, but will try :-)
<tvoss_> mardy, just to clarify: we are talking about session association here, not embed
<mardy> tvoss_: exactly, only association
<greyback> tvoss_:  shell can easily add if child surface disappears, shell will give focus to it's parent.
<tvoss_> greyback, sure, but what is the best way to model this in the mir client API?
<tvoss_> greyback, A would need to hand a token to B, B needs to create surface with token from A as parent
<mardy> tvoss_: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/blobs/stable/src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qxcbwindow.cpp#line638
<greyback> tvoss_: that is indeed the issue... I'm not sure how to deal with that
<tvoss_> greyback, the other thing is: A is most likely stopped while B is running
<mardy> tvoss_: here is how it would work in Qt: once process B has the token (winId), it does:
<mardy> QWindow *windowA = QWindow::fromWinId(handleOfWindowA);
<mardy> windowB->setTransientParent(windowA);
<mardy> tvoss_, Saviq ^
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, licenses is fun :p
<Saviq> tvoss_, well, since shell knows B is transient, it could not stop it
<Saviq> it == A
<Saviq> tvoss_, app manager not stop it, that is
<seb128> ogra_, the issue with the scrollbar is that you need to know the height of the list to do that and we don't have it, datas are loaded on demand when scrolling down
 * mardy is not sure why A needs to be running
<seb128> ogra_, I tried building the full list but that was blocking the UI for 5 seconds on opening
<ogra_> sounds like a bug :)
<ogra_> (with the scrollbar implementation)
<Saviq> mardy, I'd assume the two windows communicate somehow?
<ogra_> browsers manage as well to grow/shrink the bar on demand
<Saviq> mardy, wait, it's just one process, two windows?
<Saviq> mardy, ok, two processes
<mardy> Saviq: as far as my use-case is concerned, no. After B is done, it will store some info somewhere, and A will resume and read it
<mardy> Saviq: yep
<greyback> tvoss_: Saviq: app manager would need to know about both processes, and their connection. So if processA opened processB, then user switches to another app, both processes should be frozen
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<Saviq> greyback, and both should be running otherwise
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mardy, both need to run in case the transient one isn't fullscreen or is transparent
<Saviq> mardy, so that the background one can update
<Saviq> but that should be ok I think
<mardy> Saviq: right; though in my use-case, the window B should appear as a page on top of window A, so it should have exactly the same size
<mardy> Saviq: but in the general case, you are right
<Saviq> mardy, should the size be ensured by window management?
<Saviq> mardy, or is it ensured by process B in the general case?
<mardy> Saviq: good question. I don't see it as essential, I think that B can figure out itself
<Saviq> mardy, k
<flo__> hello
<mardy> Saviq, tvoss_: my understanding is that Mir needs to have a way to say that a surface is the child/parent of another, and expose it to the shell, who will do the decision making
<flo__> has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a motorola defy xt320?
<mardy> Saviq, tvoss_: so, the QPA plugin will set this information when setTransientParent is called
<Saviq> flo__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the most extensive list
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, sounds right
<greyback> mardy: Saviq: tvoss_: also each surface needs to identify the session that it belongs to.
<mardy> greyback: session? Maybe the shell can walk up the surface parent, and understand which one is the toplevel app
<greyback> mardy: sorry,  in Mir terminology, session=app. Right now, Mir doesn't easily let shell determine what session/app created a particular surface
<ogra_> gema, do you know how that percentage column is computed ? on maguro for todays image i see 11 tests passed out of 11 but it shows red and 50%
<greyback> mardy: (which is a request I put in a week or two ago)
<ogra_> (grouper mako and manta seem to do it right)
<gema> ogra_: that sounds like something I discussed with rickspencer and asac last week but didn't know some of it had landed
<gema> ogra_: there are more tests meant to run
<gema> ogra_: can you give me a link?
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> its just that maguro seems to behave different from the others
<ogra_> gema, well, i see it on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/ the detailed view would be http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3072/
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and klicking the latter it seems the sdk test isnt well on maguro
<ogra_>  scp -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -P52182 -r 'phablet@localhost:/home/phablet/workspace/results/*.yaml' .
<ogra_> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ogra_> seems there is a race or something
<gema> ogra_: yep, leave that with us for now
<ogra_> will do
<gema> ogra_: the device didn't get the network configuration properly
<gema> ogra_: we'll rerun
<ogra_> gema, thx
<Mahendra> hi
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, still the same failure http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/707/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/NotificationRendererTest__test_NotificationRenderer/
<davmor2> hey guys currently if you hang up on a call the user receives  there is a fault please hang up and try again  I don't know if it is meant to go through to answering machine instead which is what happens on android as far as I can tell
<davmor2> meh sorry decline a call rather than hang up
 * popey tries that
<popey> so dial from outside to my ubuntu phone, then hang up where? at what point?
<davmor2> popey: in the popup for the call click on decline
<popey> i dialled from my android phone to my ubuntu phone, and clicked "decline" on the ubuntu phone
<popey> it went to answerphone
<popey> however there's something not right with the indicatore
<asac> jcollado: ogra_: gema: jobs stuck?
 * jcollado checks
<popey> right.
<asac> please ensure all have run through by checking every other minute :)
<asac> people are awaiting results eagerly
<popey> davmor2: call your ubuntu phone, hit decline, phone it again. it diverts to answerphone. Once you decline a call you can't receive another call until you dial out
<popey> for a while anyway
<davmor2> popey: hmm odd it is working for me, however I'm not getting a notification for the declined call
<popey> hmm
<asac> jcollado: all spinning now?
<davmor2> popey: messaging menu and conversation windows aren't listing the declined call which would make it harder to call them back
<jcollado> asac: Many jobs for the applications seem to have failed. I can rerun them. Are you specially interested in any of them?
<asac> jcollado: all jobs for all iamges need to be poked until we have results
<jcollado> asac:Ok
<asac> the smem i am not interested in
<asac> avoiding those would probably speed up getting results as well
<jcollado> asac: Anyway, if you're not seeing any result at all, maybe is just that the dashboard hasn't pulled them from jenkins yet.
<asac> jcollado: they havent run
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/
<asac> -> sdk
<asac> -> apps
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-default/
<asac> -> apps
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/
<asac> -> apps
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-manta-smoke-default/
<asac> -> apps
<asac> jcollado: guess kick them all
<jcollado> asac: Done
<davmor2> popey: be on a call for more than a minute and try to end the call screensaver kicks in on top of the screen blank so you have to unlock the device then hit the end button sadtrombone.com :(
<ogra_> asac, i dont think anything is stuck, it always took between 30min and 1h before the app jobs start
<ogra_> after default, sdk and security have run
<pmcgowan> davmor2, theres nothing in the app framework yet to control that
<pmcgowan> I think
<ogra_> GRR
<ogra_> so after having a real hard time logging in to U1 on my maguro, clicking on "music" (i actually just wanted to pull some mp3's to the phone to test the music player) i end up with a network error that points to itunes
<ogra_> and there is no way to go back in the browser or anything, its just stuck there
<ogra_> asac, did you propose a new string fro the browser so it isnt always identified as IOS ?
 * ogra_ finds it pretty ironic that he cant use ubuntu services on a ubuntu phone
<seb128> cjwatson, should I be able to install click packages from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ on saucy (still having click 0.1.7 not the new one yet)?
<seb128> cjwatson, I get 'ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system' when I try to click install those
<cjwatson> $ sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=cjwatson com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4_all.click
<cjwatson> WFM
<cjwatson> You do need that --force-missing-framework option until the framework decl is in place
<cjwatson> The PK client currently passes that unconditionally
<seb128> cjwatson, great, that works thanks
<asac> ogra_: i did that
<asac> yes
<asac> i propose to find our own string like mozilla suggested in the bug
<asac> and then have per-site exceptions
<asac> for very important stuff
<seb128> cjwatson, do you have on opinion on making click have a sort of trigger that generate a xml (or json) "database" of the package installed with their name/installed size/icon infos?
<ogra_> asac, yeah, well, identifying as iphone definitely doesnt cut it
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm looking at how to best list the click packages from the system settings panel, loading an xml makes the job trivial from qml ... but I'm not sure it makes sense to generate a such .xml for only one user
<seb128> cjwatson, the alternative is to add some cpp code to wrap around "click list" on my side
<cjwatson> seb128: "click list --manifest" except that it doesn't have the extra installed-size/icon stuff yet
<cjwatson> but that's the interface I intend for this
<seb128> ok, I will add some cpp code and glue then
<seb128> having a xml just makes things trivial for the UI since you can just use it as a list model and have qml does all the work for you
<cjwatson> the icon info requirement is new to me.  what do you need there?
<cjwatson> yeah, but xml makes my toes itch
<cjwatson> can you tolerate json for this?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> cjwatson, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/storage.png
<seb128> cjwatson, the list of apps there, I need the icon/display name/size
<ogra_> gema, didnt you re-start the sdk test on maguro ? there are still no results
<gema> jcollado_afk: ^
<gema> ogra_: otp
<cjwatson> seb128: OK, added a WI for that to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-click-package - I'll try to sort it out next week
<seb128> cjwatson, though the size includes the datas so I'm going to have to "du" on the dirs
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> seb128: as in data owned by the app but not part of its unpack dir?
<jcollado_afk> ogra_, gema: Yes, I did
<cjwatson> if so, yeah, can't help you with that part of it, only with the stuff click actually owns
<seb128> cjwatson, well, that should be the space the app is using on disk, so including cached datas, etc
<seb128> so yeah, it's not going to be a static information and something the clicks can include
<asac> jcollado_afk: where can i see the jobs running?
<ogra_> jcollado_afk, oh
<ogra_> Download uri set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130716
<ogra_> Download directory set to /home/ubuntu/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130716
<ogra_> it doesnt pull from /pending
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-sdk/32/console
<ogra_> (that should be 20130719)
<ogra_> oh, fun, looking at the other logs shows the same
<timp> is there a full manual howto install the phone for daily usage, so not just development?
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> seems none of the tests ran agaunst /pending (at least for maguro)
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-flash is missing the --pending arg in that log
<timp> so 1. wipe all data, 2. install ubuntu touch, 3. references that explain how to get your contacts and data?
<ogra_> sergiusens, in all of them it seems
<popey> timp: not in one tidy place, needs to exist though
<sergiusens> ogra_: so image based updates depends on the recovery in pending to be in current :-/
<sergiusens> this may not be a happy day
<sergiusens> :-P
<timp> popey: the lack of that is the main reason I am not using it as my main phone now. I'd have to spend quit some time to find all the wiki pages and blog posts that tell me how to set it up
<ogra_> sergiusens, well,, we currently mostly care for utah still
<timp> just a collection of links would be nice to begin with
<cjwatson> Right.  Click hooks hopefully done, with any luck sbeattie will be able to get the apparmor hook working based on this, and if nobody else does then I'll attempt to sort out the desktop hook early next week in time for the demo
<ogra_> sergiusens, once image based updates are allowed in we will fix that bit :)
 * cjwatson finally manages to start on his half-day holiday
<popey> timp: ok, will do that
<timp> popey: thank you very much :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: enjoy!
<popey> np
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yikes
<kalikiana> popey, count me in as a guinepig if you start a site for that, although I'm doubtful I'd give it a try
<kalikiana> hm that sounds odd: I mean, I have doubts how well it'll fare for all I need, but I'd try it for a bit
<timp> kalikiana: how can you be a guineapig if you don't give it a try?
<timp> ah :)
<kalikiana> the wording was a bit strange, yeah :-D
<timp> I need to be able to make phone calls, and send sms
<timp> navigation and whatsapp would also be useful though :)
<timp> I think there is a python lib for whatsapp that runs on ubuntu, just needs a qml frontend :)
<sergiusens> timp: I've been using it as my main phone for 2-3 months
<sergiusens> timp: thing I miss the most is gps/maps
<sergiusens> and photo sync
<kalikiana> sergiusens, is it usable with mobile data?
<popey> kalikiana: just gonna put some notes together and make a very simple wiki page.
<asac> ogra_: it is odd
<kalikiana> popey, that'd be awesome!
<sergiusens> kalikiana: yes, but there's not much to do with just a browser
<sergiusens> as in, no youtube :-)
<asac> ogra_: we saw that yesterday
<asac> but the results get pushed with proper build id
<asac> and that is taken from the downloaded image afaik
<asac> but yeah
<asac> if thats the case its a mess
<asac> doanac: jcollado_afk: fginther: can you guys check that?
<asac> gema: ?
<asac> e.g. do we pull the right image... we still see the 16 image
<asac> are we really running phjablet-flash --pending?
<asac> do we have the right version?
<gema> asac: we do, we are
<sergiusens> asac: from the logs phablet-flash is missing the --pending arg
<kalikiana> sergiusens, I can live without videos. but I use it a lot to browse feeds and blogs in the train etc
<gema> asac: otherwise you wouldn't be seeing results for today
<asac> gema: how do we explain the odd log output that ogra_ saw?
<ogra_> asac, in the logs it definitely doesnt pull with --pending
<gema> (that comes from the image media-info
<asac> gema: check with ogra plz
<asac> I think he found something interesting that we should at least understand
<gema> asac: I will check with doanac
<asac> is he online?
<ogra_> gema, why does it download 20130716 then
<sergiusens> + flock /tmp/phablet-flash-lock phablet-flash -s 0149BD7E0A019003
<ogra_> could it be we see old logs but the tests are fine ?
<timp> kalikiana: dutch trains have wifi nowadays :)
<gema> ogra_: I saw that yesterday, then when you look at the logs it shows the right media-info
<gema> ogra_: something is wrong, but we are definitely testing the right image
<gema> ogra_: the dashboard doesn't make numbers up
<gema> ogra_: it parses them from the logs
<ogra_> ok
<gema> ogra_: the only made up are marked with a question mark
<sergiusens> gema: in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-sdk/32/console the phablet-flash cmd doesn't have --pending ... is that an old log?
<kalikiana> timp, what's the cost, though? I get unlimited data easily
<gema> sergiusens: where did you get that link from?
<ogra_> gema, clicking in the dashboard
<ogra_> the console log link points to it
<gema> ogra_: latest run?
<sergiusens> it says 20130719
<gema> sergiusens: look at the artifacts
<gema> media-info is there
<sergiusens> Jul 19, 2013 10:40:15 AM
<gema> that's the image that was installed
<ogra_> gema, yeah http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3072/
<ogra_> the sdk points to /32
<gema> ogra_: different jenkins jobs have different run numbers
<ogra_> err, yes
<gema> ogra_: the dashboard groups the ones that run on the same image
<asac> its anyway super odd
<asac> :)
<ogra_> yeah
<gema> asac: agreed
<asac> ogra_: have you checked that our 16 link is maybe pending by accident?
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe thats messed up on publisher side
<ogra_> it should just point to the latest one for this build
<asac> the webserver certainly does no redirect
<ogra_> asac, likely just a dashboard glitch
<asac> so its hard to say in which dir pending goes
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> the prob is that the colors and percentages are comuted from that
<gema> ogra_: yesterday doanac was fixing the infrastructure, taht was a cosmetic issue to me
<ogra_> *computed
<gema> ogra_: we'll look at that today
<asac> well... kin thi case phablet-flash says it downloads the 16
<asac> thats not a cosmetic bug :)
<timp> kalikiana: cost? wifi for free
<ogra_> no,. thats just strange
<gema> ogra_: agreed
<asac> it only can mean that that URL returns the real image... or that we dont see another download that happens elsewhere adn this one is not used
<ogra_> but it stamps the right id in the log at the end
<gema> asac: cosmetic if it actually downloads today's
<gema> :)
<asac> yay ... scaringly cosmetic
 * gema is being pragmatic
<kalikiana> timp, neat!
<gema> asac: indeed we'll look at it
<asac> well, if we dont see autopilot test results improve in todays run
<asac> we probably have to look closer
<asac> was told quite a few of those that failed yesterday should be fixed now
<asac> so ... lets see :)
<asac> where do we stand with results :)
<sergiusens> asac: gema ogra_ the stamp may be right because you are getting it from running rsync -l rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<sergiusens> grep pending
<pitti> boiko: Hey Gustavo, how are you?
<ogra_> oh, not from inside the image ?
<asac> so we might not even look at the right stamp :(
<asac> so it jmjight be a problem after all
<ogra_> it should parse /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> from inside the installed image
<pitti> boiko: gema told me you would be a good person to talk to wrt. automating ubuntu phone call/sms testing?
<ogra_> thats the most reliable source we have
<boiko> pitti: hello! I'm good thanks, and you?
<ogra_> but indeed that requires the image to be installed first
<pitti> boiko: quite fine, thanks!
<boiko> pitti: yep, me, or _salem, we both work on the phone-app
<pitti> boiko: should we perhaps have a hangout or mumble call in the next days, to sync up what we want to do, what I should teach umockdev, etc.? I think I have a reasonably clear idea now (I got a phone two days ago and did some investigations), but I'd rather like to agree on the requirements with you guys
<boiko> pitti: yes, I would just not invest too much time on autopilot tests for this as the phone-app is being splitted into three new apps and thus the UI is going to be changed a lot
<pitti> boiko: oh, I'm not writing autopilot tests
<boiko> pitti: that's fine then :)
<pitti> boiko: my task is to "virtualize" the underlying android phone stack
<pitti> boiko: so that we can record once what the phone app and ofono do to the android stack (rild mostly), and replay that in a testbed environment, so that you (1) don't need to have the hardware/sim, (2) don't generate costs, and (3) we can do that in the DC/Jenkins/CI
<boiko> pitti: nice!
<pitti> boiko: we are regularly doing that for things like cameras or USB media players, and I recently got it to work with ModemManager
<popey> timp: kalikiana https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DailyDriver - ping me if you want anything extra added or spot any errors (or fix them) :D
<pitti> boiko: but the android phone stack is quite a bit different
<pitti> boiko: but I'd still like to discuss what we actually want to do, etc. (preferrably in high-bandwidth communication)
<timp> popey: great, thanks
<boiko> pitti: ok, so you are trying to virtualize rild? maybe doing something at the ofono level would be simpler? (like taking ofono-phonesim and make it scriptable or respond to dbus commands?)
<boiko> pitti: in any case, would you mind scheduling a hangout and include me, _salem and probably Tony Espy to talk about that?
<pitti> boiko: we could do that, too, there's pros and cons about that
<pitti> boiko: yes, sounds good
<moxzie> hi
<stgraber> ogra_: I think ondra made gpg build from source now. The binary is built statically as we don't have a linker in the recovery partition though.
<pitti> boiko: so sometime in your morning/my afternoon? I'll try Monday or Tuesday
<ogra_> stgraber, yea, its all fine, the error wasnt in gpg
<stgraber> ok
<ogra_> it was a multijob compile .... just a messed up log output
 * ogra_ really hates that make does  ir that way 
<boiko> pitti: yep, sounds good
<asac> sergiusens: do you understand the jenkins tools a bit?
<sergiusens> asac: I understand jenkins but not utah itself
<sergiusens> asac: as in how everything is deployed
<asac> sergiusens: utah is just a small set of python scripts
<asac> the code should be reasonably easy to understand... given the current mess, I would feel much safer if someone from phonedations would become a bit versed in that
<asac> not sure if you agree :)
<didrocks> asac: is friends still failing?
<asac> otherwise we always talk and guess and stuff ... while we could just check and be happy
<didrocks> ogra_: you got the latest friends, right?
<sergiusens> asac: well I do see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L60 has the right stuff
<ogra_> didrocks, on the image ?
<sergiusens> asac: I have no issues with that, but I would need to have access to the servers
<didrocks> ogra_: yep ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm sure this one is fixed
<didrocks> ogra_: and kenvandine tested it on the device as well
<ogra_> didrocks, 0.2.0+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> what i see istalled
<didrocks> so it would be a good indication :)
<sergiusens> asac: I have no login in the jenkins instance where this runs
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, you need 0.2.0+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1 I guess
<didrocks> ogra_: friends-app
<asac> sergiusens: you cannot see the dashboard?
<asac> sergiusens: you hav eto get a QA VPN access
<asac> VPN
<ogra_> didrocks, well, then it didnt make it today
<didrocks> ogra_: apt-cache policy friends-app: 0.91.3+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> pitti: mind including me as well to such testing conversation?
<didrocks> humn, weird, I maybe didn't apt-get update
<didrocks> let me check
<sergiusens> asac: I can see the dashboard, I have VPN and know how to get there with ssh tunneling
<ogra_> didrocks, i think that was our timing issue (which we talked about above)
<ogra_> didrocks, todays image was already running when i pinged you about it
<rickyc> excuse me but when can we submit our apps to ubuntu phone?
<sergiusens> asac: each jenkins job has a setup, in order to best find the problem I need to see how that is constructed
<didrocks> ogra_: ah ok, I thought you rebuilt it after this
<rickyc> I have created an app that I wish to use
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, so you won't see that one fixed yet
<rickyc> submit rather
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, utah needs to be proven working first
<ogra_> rickyc, popey or mhall119 should be able to help you
<rickyc> I have written it in HTML5
<ogra_> didrocks, then i'll trigger a rebuild ... and for tomorrows job the cron will be changed
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent! :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, ^ see rickyc above
<didrocks> ogra_: I think it will be a good indicator if utah really takes the latest image or not
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: ok so i think we found it ... the autopilot jobs pull the latest: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro/15/console
<asac> however, default and sdk etc. have not been converted to --pending
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> e.g. not very nice, but doesnt mean we get wrong results on autopilot tests at least
<ogra_> thats pretty cleatr from the log
<sergiusens> ogra_: well that was what we were seeing from the logs
<sergiusens> asac: ^^
<sergiusens> not much more we can do after that without access
<ogra_> asac, what i dont see in the utah branch is the call that is actually executed for this
<asac> ogra_: which branch are you looking at?
<sergiusens> ogra_: might be this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L60
<ogra_> i would have an MP by now if i could find the responsible code
<ogra_> but that doesnt seem to be there at all
<asac> yeah. so seems that autopilot uses one code path
<ogra_> asac, lp:utah
<rsalveti> ogra_: so besides this issue you're discussing, anything else we need to fix right away or just waiting the results to be published? for all the test cases we have
<asac> and the other tests (runlist) dont use the same
<popey> hi rickyc join us in #ubuntu-app-devel please
<sergiusens> asac: so where do we see what you are mentioning?
<sergiusens> asac: the fact that one is updated and the other isn't, aside from the logs
<asac> i only see it in the logs so far
<asac> but i know that autopiulot is a big feature
<asac> and then they have something called dynamic runlists
<asac> thats what the security and sdk suites do
<asac> and most likely default
<asac> sergiusens: ^
<ogra_> asac, autopilot is executed by run_utah_phablet.py
<ogra_> asac, the broken code is the code that *calls* run_utah_phablet.py
<asac> ogra_: right. but there is something else?
<ogra_> and that doesnt seem to be in the branch anywhere
<asac> not autopilot
<ogra_> i dont think so
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ that is most likely in the jenkins configuration which we don't have access to
<asac> right
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ this is the runlist btw http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-runlists/touch-runlists/view/head:/runlists/touch-smoke-sdk.run
<pitti> rsalveti: sure
<ogra_> thats what i mean, a copy (or even the master) should eb shipped in the utah source tree
<asac> sergiusens: yaeh... maybe default is just super special?
<asac> can you see that?
<rsalveti> pitti: thanks
<sergiusens> asac: default might have been updated whilst the others haven't, if by default you mean the jenkins job that passes
<asac> sergiusens: there is a special job called "default"
<asac> that one is supposed to check if anything can work at all (e.g. console works, network works etc.)
<asac> anyway
<asac> not our issue
<asac> lets wait for results
<sergiusens> asac: well default isn't updated either if it's https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/55/console
<asac> default isnt ... i know
<sergiusens> asac: flock /tmp/phablet-flash-lock phablet-flash -s 0149BD7E0A019003
<asac> thats the one i looked at
<sergiusens> no --pending there
<asac> i didnt check security and sdk
<asac> i know that autopilots at lest have pending on maguro
<asac> you might want to check others :)
<sergiusens> and the build id is correct because it's being collected through a different path
<asac> could you confirm its colleced through a wget style approach?
<asac> in code i mean?
<asac> or do you suspect?
<pitti> rsalveti, boiko: tentatively added a meeting for Monday 1500 UTC, please feel free to move around
<ogra_> well, and whatever collects it also calls run_utah_phablet.py too ... without --pending (which seems to get handed over to phablet-flash)
<sergiusens> asac: it's collected using rsync -l uri|grep pending
<asac> sergiusens: you were able to confirm that for autopilot tests?
<asac> default etc. are known to be bogus
<asac> i didnt find an autopilot test that looked wrong
<ogra_> asac, again, autopilot us run as last step in that code chain
<ogra_> *is run
<asac> look at the log of an autopilot console
<ogra_> the problem is at the start of the chain
<ogra_> not at the end
<asac> no
<asac> the system is rebooted and reflashed for all autopilots
<ogra_> (there might be one too, but thats unrelated)
<sergiusens> asac: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro/17/console has = flashing device with cmd: phablet-flash -s 0149BD7E0A019003 --pending
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro/15/?'
<asac> thats the job for last maguro
<asac> that looks okaish
<ogra_> asac, no, ignore the questionmark bits
<sergiusens> asac: 17 is the last one
<ogra_> they are broken
<ogra_> i discussed that with gema already
<asac> sure but it downloads the correct one at least
<asac> 19
<ogra_> just ignore, dashboard wont show them anymore soon
<sergiusens> asac: the dashboard is for managers :-)
<sergiusens> asac: look at the end of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/55/console
<asac> i see it faile
<asac> d
<asac> but it downloaded the correct build
<asac> 19
<sergiusens> asac: those are the real jobs that are ran
<asac> right. seems it pulled a broken image once
<asac> needs to be removed from disk
<asac> guess was a temporary pull
<asac> because we dont move stuff atomically inplace on cdimage
<asac> or network is flaky
<sergiusens> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<asac> yeah
<asac> that most likely means the image changed under the URL afterwards or we have network server issues or or or
<asac> it deosnt mean it pulsl the 16th :)
<asac> anyway
<asac> i will not guess here
<sergiusens> asac: it pulled the correct one
<sergiusens> Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130719/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<asac> right. thats all i bothered about
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but the other tests arent
<sergiusens> ogra_: correct
<asac> sure. but first get the current job fdinished
<rsalveti> ppisati: we should have our daily meeting at 15utc, half hour earlier or later is better already
<ppisati> rsalveti: nice
<rsalveti> sorry dude :P
<rsalveti> pitti: you sent it for 14utc
<ppisati> rsalveti: was it for me or someone else? :)
<ppisati> LOL :)
<pitti> rsalveti: right, is that too early? I can't do later on Monday
<rsalveti> was for pitti
<rsalveti> pitti: 14 utc sounds about right :-)
<pitti> rsalveti: sorry, typoed in my irc message above
<boiko> pitti: I have a standup meeting every day at 14:00 UTC, can we do it on tuesday 15:00 UTC?
<asac> doanac: there yet?
<asac> doanac: seems the house needs you
<ogra_> heh
<pitti> boiko: WFM; rsalveti, Tue 15:00?
<rsalveti> haha, and we have our stand up at 15utc
<rsalveti> we = me + awe_
<pitti> 13:30?
<pitti> err, 14:30
<sergiusens> pitti: boiko rsalveti do 14:30 and make it 30'
<pitti> 30 mins ought to be enough, yes
<boiko> sergiusens: deal!
<rsalveti> yeah, 13 utc would be fine as well
<boiko> salem_: ^
<sergiusens> pitti: can you invite me please as well?
<asac> rsalveti: xcan you please decide to move the stand up to hangout? :)
<rsalveti> asac: why?
<rsalveti> asac: we don't want you there
<sergiusens> asac: doesn't work on ubntu arm
<rsalveti> asac: otherwise the meeting will take at least one hour
<sergiusens> lol
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> asac, nooooo
<ogra_> please no hangouts
<ogra_> we have a hard enough time to understand each other through our bad internet lines with mumble already
<rsalveti> yeah, mumble seems fine :-)
<asac> i want to hop in from time to time... otherwise you dont give everyone a fair chance to get to know me :)
<ogra_> hagouts just make the voice quality worse
<asac> and wee all know how much people miss
<pitti> rsalveti, sergiusens, boiko: changed to Tue 14:30 UTC
<ogra_> way to high bandwith usage and bad tone
<ogra_> asac, jump into mumble then :)
<asac> ... their lifes are basically useless without me :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I like the idea of asac on top of others instead of me from time to time :-)
<asac> everybody sees that in retrospect :-P
<asac> lol
<asac> lol
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> yeah... might divert some energy too
<rsalveti> friday's joy
<rsalveti> it's it beer'o clock already?
<ogra_> it is always beer o'clock on the interwebs !
<asac> i am thinkinga bout starting with whisky soon. had no time to buy new beer
<pitti> asac: as the QA overlord^H^H^H^Hseer, do you want to join the ubuntu phone-app testing meeting?
<pitti> asac: ah, I just sent you an invite; if you don't want to join or have no time, that's fine
<awe_> rsalveti, context?
<ogra_> awe_, lots of :P
<awe_> ogra_, summary? ;)
<ogra_> dunno, i dont have it :)
<ogra_> (its friday ... )
<rsalveti> that's a good start
<rsalveti> awe_: phone-app testing discussion
<awe_> ah cool
<asac> pitti: when is that>?
<asac> now
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: next Tuesday at 16:30
<asac> ah cool
<asac> ogra_: on todays image is the OSK keyboard usable?
<asac> e.g. nicely
<asac> when hitting search etc.?
<ogra_> it worked fine in the browser
<ogra_> let me check the hud
<ogra_> asac, yep sereems to work fine
<kryl> hi, will you support galaxy note 2? :)
<ogra_> kryl, i think the community does already, check the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | kryl
<ubot5> kryl: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kryl> apparently it's too bugged :)
<kryl> woops
<kryl> but thank you
<kryl> & good luck !
<asac> ogra_: if i get a bzImage or uImage ... how do i get that used for boot?
<asac> apw is giving me some binary ... guess we would like to know what form the binary should at best be
<asac> in
<ogra_> zImage works, neither of the others will
<asac> and how to install it (so i can fall back at best)
<asac> apw: so zImage it seems
<asac> ogra_: what do i do once i have it?
<ogra_> asac, flash-touch-kernel /path/to/zImage
<ogra_> on the debice
<ogra_> *device
<apw> ogra_, i thought we could install kernels now we have flipped
<asac> nice
<ogra_> if you cant boot, you have to take a boot.img and update it with abootimg and then flash it with fastboot in bootloader mode
<asac> apw: so i have now set mem=512m ... or shall i use mem=!512m or something?
<asac> ogra_: hmm... i gyuess i want to copy off my images before then
<apw> asac, with my patch mem=!512m, the ! prefix says zap any existing memory
<ogra_> asac, thats a bit more tricky: dd if=$(find /dev -name "*boot*"|grep disk| head -1) of=boot.img
<rsalveti> asac: remember that we usually don't have real 512m in a 512m based device :-)
<ogra_> that should make a backup of your boot.img on maguro
<asac> apw: nice
<asac> rsalveti:  i know
<rsalveti> afaik I had 380mb with galaxy s
<asac> i asked richard to guess me examples of 512m SoCs
<asac> so i can check what real GPU values we have
<asac> i jst wanbt to see what happens with real 512m :)
<asac> then with 386 or sometihng
<asac> or 450'ish for 64m GPU
<asac> man my typing needs serious fix :)
<apw> asac, i doubt very much we will find a real system with less that 512 thees days
<apw> achiang, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/maguro-saucy/linux-image-3.0.0-3-maguro_3.0.0-3.11~maguro201307191525_armhf.deb should contain the kernle image you wanted
<apw> if you dpkg-deb -x that you shoudl find it in /
<apw> if you dpkg-deb -x that you shoudl find it in /boot
<asac> yeah thanks
<asac> oh thats not my kernel?
<asac> apw: did you mean achiang ? or <tab> typo?
<ogra_> asac, file a bug that initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch should ship a kerne/postinst,d snippet that calls flash-touch-kernel .... i'll get to it then
<apw> i meant asac
<nicenslow> can u pleasse redo your conversation ...i just joined  :D
<asac> :-P
<ogra_> that way dpkg should just work
<ogra_> (we dont use debs at all for kernels, so i didnt find that to important)
<nicenslow> ....and i got an N4 ,, yey ! ! ! ! !
<asac> ogra_: so i just copy boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-3-maguro over? run flash-touch-kernel and then set the mem=! argument?
<ogra_> asac, grab andys deb and install it, via adb (we ship wget on the image)
<ogra_> then just flash-touch-kernel /boot/vmlinuz.....
<ogra_> (with the full filename indeed)
<asac> apw: ogra_: so i have this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890968/
<asac> that looks good?
<ogra_> nicenslow, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/19/%23ubuntu-touch.txt ;)
<asac> ogra_: i just copied the vmlinuz over and used your command to flash
<asac> flash-touch-kernel /tmp/vml*
<nicenslow> tnx!!
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> asac, if andys patch works i'd say thats right :)
<asac> ogra_: how can i turn off swap?
<ogra_> remove it from fstab
<ogra_> just comment the line
<asac> just remove from fastab?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok :)
 * ogra_ is curious, expects that to completely break 
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ok lets see :)
<asac> i have low hopes
<nicenslow> hmmm interesting...
<nicenslow> so does anyone want to learn anything new today..or shall i go to a different room then ?
<nicenslow> Good
<nicenslow> I like discipline
<nicenslow> im here to learn too ....
<nicenslow> who's teachin n what
<nicenslow> ?
<mhr3> lool, did you have a chance to draft the spec?
<nicenslow> o.0
<nicenslow> bugger ...
<popey> nicenslow: people are working here, what's up?
<asac> apw: i hav:
<asac> console=ttyFIQ0 androidboot.console=ttyFIQ0 mem=1G vmalloc=768M omap_wdt.timer_margin=30 no_console_suspend mem=!768m androidboot.serialno=0146B06319004015 androidboot.bootloader=PRIMELC03 androidboot.baseband=I9250XXLJ1 lcd_bootfb=0xbea70000 mms_ts.panel_id=18 androidboot.macaddr=
<asac> apw: and see even more than before in free
<asac> like 711m now
<asac> odd
<nicenslow> okey..sorry guys ... :)    but All the Best! Uall'r doing a great job.. :) Bye.
<asac> apw: i have:
<asac> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.0.0-3-maguro #11~maguro201307191525 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 19 14:25:39 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<asac> not sure if thats correct
<apw> looks believeable
<apw> as i say i don't have the h/w to test it myself
<asac> apw: that build id looks like yours?
<doanac> asac: looks like all the jobs held up this morning because phablet-flash hit an error downloading the image. I had to delete the file it tried by hand to get things to recover
<asac> ok let me tune it further down
 * ogra_ curses ... the dash just hung my chromebook
<apw> asac, yes that build id is mine
<doanac> is there any sort of publishing timing related issue that could cause that?
<asac> doanac: yeah that was my reading from the log
<asac> doanac: people just dont trust me'
<sergiusens> asac: doanac butt he other jobs aren't using --pending
<ogra_> and i cant reboot it bceause i will loose my livebuilder test setup :(
<asac> apw: ok let me go further down... can i also tune vmalloc? or are you sure it has nothing to do with what i see in free?
<apw> vmalloc has nothing to do with memory
<asac> doanac: right. your  jobs are not using --pending ... only the autopilots (default doesnt()
<apw> it has everything to do with space for mappings
<apw> asac, i will put some debug in this thing and make sure it has seen your command line right
<doanac> asac: right. the original smoke jobs paul did need "--pending"
<doanac> i've got to figure out how to update his stuff today
<asac> apw: right. thanks... botting with 512m lets see
<asac> doanac: yeah not big trouble. we just want good results for autopilots for now
<asac> good and true
<asac> apw: it works
<apw> it works ?
<doanac> asac: we are starting to bring things to life. mako is stuck in jenkins and we are trying to figure out how to get a new job running for it
<asac> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891001/
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> ncie
<asac> and the ui is even usable
<ogra_> start an app
<asac> sure :)
<apw> achiang, ok good
<asac> all we need is that each app alone can run
<asac> because second aps will be killed by lifecycle under memory pressure
<asac> thats were tvoss comes in to make that fast and furious
<ogra_> asac, so start with the worst and take a picture
<ogra_> the camera app needs the most ram afaik
<asac> ogra_: works just great
<asac> nice and snappy
<ogra_> nice !
<ogra_> and pretty unbelivable
<asac> wow its 250m in buffer still
<asac> we have lots of space
<asac> let me go for 386m
<asac> thats probably the real goal for 512m SoCs anyway
<ogra_> lets ship postgres then !
<asac> OOO
<asac> will come
<ogra_> :)
<asac> will come
<asac> :)
<asac> strongly
<ogra_> lol
<popey> how do I get rid of sample content from the phone easily?
<popey> i.e. all the video/music icons
<asac> it will be epic
<asac> i start now with 386m
<ogra_> popey, uninstall the demo-assets packages ?
<popey> ta
<asac> let me reboot :)
 * ogra_ never tried 
<asac> cross your fingers
<asac> if so we just mke lifecycle work, make compressed mem
<asac> and then we are great
<ogra_> compressed mem ?
<asac> i assume gallery will be tricky and needs to be made memory smart
<asac> like with ashmem
<asac> tvoss_: ^^
<asac> shell is up
<ogra_> asac, that will eat performance
<asac> wow with 145m buffer still
<asac> we have lots of space
<asac> and qt is alreadyu in mem
<ogra_> asac, dont forget we're losing ~10% performance soon
<tvoss_> asac, I would actually not use ashmem for that, but a pinned memory pool that we grant to the foreground app
<lool> mhr3: sorry, no, but I'm on it  :-)
<asac> tvoss_: well the concept of volatile mem i refer to
<asac> whatever is easiest to get
<tvoss_> asac, fair :)
<mhr3> lool, np, could you just ping me and mfisch when it's up
<lool> mhr3: yeah
<mhr3> or you know... send a mail :)
<ogra_> just keep an eye on performance, really :) the next architecture switch we do will be costly in that regard
<asac> with camera on 386m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891012/
<mfisch> mhall119: sorry when what's up?
<lool> mhr3: I'll just fax it to you
<mfisch> err, mhr3 ^^^
<asac> i think we should really shoot for 200m :)... otherwise we run out of goals
<mhr3> lool, awesome, and beep my pager when you fax it :P
<asac> apw: do you think free could lie to me?
<asac> and that we use memory not seen there? i guess not :)
<mhr3> mfisch, the spec i mentioned 5minutes ago
<asac> apw: can we land that fix so i can get devices that run 386m in the lab?
<asac> :)
<nicenslow> _|_
<asac> apw: not super urgent, we probably would have to buy devices anyway first
<asac> jsut wonder how hacky you did it
<asac> and if we could even ship this in our real kernel to avoid having duplicated binaries
<apw> asac, it is a small patch and applied to 3.0 and 3.4
<nicenslow> Code this onto welcome screen " _|_"
<apw> asac, can you file a bug against linux-maguro for this pls (i'll add the other tasks) so i have somethign track it with, ta
<ogra_> asac, our minimal target is 512 though, why go below with the tests ?
<asac> apw: can you guess whether PVR allocates its memory from the memory pool that i see in free?
<asac> ogra_: i thought that a 512m SoC ... has 128m GPU and that eats from mem
<asac> so i think i should run with mem=386m
<asac> let me know if thats incorrect :)
<ogra_> asac, but it will still do that when you use mem=512m
<asac> ogra_: no ... if i start like that i get a free 510+ M
<asac> so you say the GPU will be part of what i see there?
<asac> then yes, weshould start with 512m
<ogra_> so nopw you set 386-$(whatever the kernel decides to calim for gpu)
<asac> lets wait for rsalveti, i think he knows the details and variants from a GPU driver dev pov
<ogra_> well i would expect that to happen
<asac> i guess might even be driver specific
<asac> lets wait
<ogra_> i.e. ducati on omap (maguro) lives in a memory hole
<asac> so one indication that it takes the memory from what i use in mem=...
<asac> is that i now with very low mem i see stuff like:
<ogra_> if your max limit goes below that the hole wont move
<asac> [  819.913970] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Pages in pool after scan: 356
<asac> [  819.945068] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Number to scan: 128
<asac> [  819.945129] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Pages in pool before scan: 356
<asac> [  819.945495] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Pages in pool after scan: 228
<asac> [  819.987945] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Number to scan: 128
<asac> [  819.987976] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Pages in pool before scan: 228
<asac> [  819.988220] PVR: ShrinkPagePool: Pages in pool after scan: 100
<asac> and stuff gets slower - without an oops
<asac> err oom
<asac> ogra_: i see
<ogra_> at least if you test on maguro you would have to move the mem hole alongside
<asac> still doesnt tell me what to set mem=512m to if i want to mimic a typical 512 SoC
<ogra_> does video playback work ?
<asac> guess its not easy :)
<asac> atm its super slow ... browser made PVR resize all mem it seems
<asac>  :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> no surprise :)
<asac> that supports the theory that pvr takes out of the main mem
<asac> robclark is not here :)
<ogra_> it does, but that shouldnt do harm ... ducati will be broken i guess so video playback might get confused
<ogra_> no, he is fedora now
<asac> is there a video to watch on the device?
<ogra_> and i doubt he still touched omap much :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> try sintel
<ogra_> the first one in the video lens
<sergiusens> asac: yes, the three frist ones on the video lens
<sergiusens> *first
<asac> ogra_: video works like a charm with 386m
<asac> and doesnt eat much
<ogra_> ok
<asac> so seems that s outside
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> or just not that big of a buffer
<ogra_> i would suspect it even ignores mem
<asac> browser was the only app that went bazuka
<ogra_> *mem= that is
<ogra_> since it has a fixed memory space assigned
<ogra_> in the binary driver
<asac> ok ... so what does dashboard say?
<asac> any news?
<asac> no news == good news?
<asac> its getting late :)
<ogra_> the logs still show it runs without --pending
<apw> ogra_, mem is cumulative before my patching so it doesn't work 'before' for sure, asac's testing shows it does limit kernel use of the memory, pvr who knows
<ogra_> so i dont expect something to change
<asac> pvr might also be just super buggy and do unreasonable things :)
<asac> like not living in main memory, but tryuing scale based on main memory pressure
<ogra_> apw, right, on pandas we needed to keep a memory hole because ducati (the media blob) had a fixed area of the ram assigned
<ogra_> and iirc on pandas that starts at 512M
<ogra_> (the hole)
<ogra_> the maguro is pretty much a panda ... except that it isnt :)
<cyphermox_> how can I modify init.tuna.rc for the android container from the phone?
<cyphermox_> if I modify it, it gets back to the original on reboot or whatever
<ogra_> cyphermox, did you read my mail about the container flip ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: which one?
<ogra_> it has detailed instructions for all such stuff
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'll look
<ogra_> went to -phone as well as -devel
<ogra_> ("Ubuntu runs on top of android")
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: are you devices registering a charge?  Mines been on charge for an hour and still say 29%  maguro that is
<apw> asac, did i miss that bug number ?
<ogra_> davmor2, i didnt check today, it usually does
<asac> apw: sorry. wanted to say that i was trying to get this on your list through first finding consent amongst management that we should adjust the way we plan to go about memory budgeting
<popey> davmor2: i log my battery state with a script
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: nevermind it's upto 30 now I switched it to the plugged in charger instead of the one in the pc
<popey> davmor2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891060/
<asac> apw: and hoped that this process will trigger this coming back :) ...
<popey> you can see how fast/slow it charges there
<popey> well, you can't because it's full :D
<apw> asac, given we have already done the owrk, it seems strange to now be asking if we can do the work
<stgraber> sergiusens: can we get the new phablet-tools into the archive?
<sergiusens> stgraber: certainly, didrocks, can you trigger a daily-release for phablet-tools?
<didrocks> sergiusens: sure, any urgency on that one? :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: ask stgraber ... but I'm guessing eh wants to publish his blog post on image based updates
<didrocks> stgraber: I hope you didn't break it before the week-end!
<stgraber> didrocks: I didn't touch the code myself, so no ;)
<stgraber> didrocks: anyway, I'm supposed to blog about the --download-image stuff in a couple of hours so it'd be nice if the option actually existed by then ;)
<didrocks> stgraber: sergiusens: building
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: maguro uses a fixed memory location and size for gpu/ducati
<ogra_> yeah, i suspected so
<rsalveti> so we should indeed use something like 380m to "simulate" a 512mb hardware
<ogra_> so the 512M might be completely moot
<ogra_> even 380M might :)
<ogra_> if ducato/gpu can just allocate another 500
<ogra_> *ducati
<ogra_> (outside of that space)
<rsalveti> right, but should already give us an idea of how broken we might be
<ogra_> i guess mako testing might be cleverer
<rsalveti> ogra_: like manta, has 2gb, but only 1.2gb for userspace
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> as allocating a 2kx2k texture is not cheap at all
<ogra_> we really need to find an arch that doesnt do that if we want to do such tests
<ogra_> i know tegra doesnt
<ogra_> but no media playback on grouper kind of makes that moot
<rsalveti> yeah, will look on that soon
<ogra_> tegra actually works pretty similar to intel here
<ogra_> it will snip off from available ram
<cyphermox> awe_: I was looking at the wikipedia pages, the Nexus 4 and Galaxy Nexus mention at least Bluetooth 3.0, and possibly 4.0 compatibility (for the gnexus)
<cyphermox> Nexus 7 just mentions Bluetooth 3.0
<cyphermox> I know wikipedia is a doubtful source, but it's encouraging at least ;)
<awe_> cyphermox, yea just looking at the page too.  The big thing is that we currently only support BT3.0, not BT3.0+HS
<awe_> I'm not sure if Android supports BT3.0+HS either...
<cyphermox> awe_: bluez has +hs
<awe_> bluez will route data over wi-fi?
<cyphermox> awe_: I have no idea I never tried
<w-flo> asac et al, just scanned the backlog.. my 512m device shows about 380m in free, so at least for my device, the GPU mem is not even visible to linux i guess
<awe_> cyphermox, I think we should figure that out then.  ;)-
<w-flo> 362MiB even
<mfisch> lool: I'm going to merge my notes in with your doc
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: either of you have a prebuilt copy of brcm_patchram_plus for android?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup, got the one built for grouper
<rsalveti> would that be fine?
<ogra_> did we ever remove it from the archive ?
<ogra_> should still be in universe, no ?
<ogra_> oh, wait, for android
<ogra_> ignore me :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: if so, http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/brcm_patchram_plus
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, that would be great
<cyphermox> rsalveti: thanks, looks good
<ogra_> cyphermox, if you want to use it, put a  line that copies it in place in the pre-start script of the container (one level up from the override dir where you need to put your init.rc change)
<cyphermox> ogra_: nah it's good, I just drop it in /system/bin
<ogra_> wont work
<ogra_> oh, system might actually
<ogra_> matter of luck
<cyphermox> yeah, it works
<ogra_> great
<cyphermox> I just remount it rw
<didrocks> sergiusens: stgraber: built and copied to proposed!
<ogra_> yup
<stgraber> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<topscrets> the UT is working on i9100 ?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! :) Is it possible to make a special bazaar serie for the poppler-qml-plugin ? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<mhall119> Chocanto: sure
<Chocanto> mhall119: thank you :)
<mhall119> Chocanto: if you have a branch already, can you push it to lp:~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/poppler-qml-plugin
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes I just created this branch ^^
<mhall119> thanks, set that as the series' development focus
<asac> tvoss_: you think you got the osk stuff under control?
<Chocanto> mhall119: who ? Me ?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Oh and the RC version of poppler is out... maybe they will make an RC package.. maybe...
<mhall119> Chocanto: I've asked tsdgeos to make us a .deb package of either 0.23.3 or 0.23.4
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes, by mail ?
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<stgraber> sergiusens: hey, did you say you tested that recovery change from last night?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'm not sure how it ever worked ;)
<stgraber> sergiusens: anyway, can you commit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891515/
<sergiusens> stgraber: I did, I could go to recovery without dying, but didn't do too much testing afterwards, stuck in the _can't release anything_ loop
<stgraber> COMMAND_FILE was wrong with the previous commit, so the upgrader is essentially broken in the current recovery images, so we need that fixed before I can get anyone to really use this (as the current recovery is broken people won't be able to update to the fixed one...)
<stgraber> lool: ^
<sergiusens> stgraber: hmmm,from your patch it seems I tested it wrong
<stgraber> lool: I'll have to delay the blog post until we have that fix landed and new images published as anyone who updated to today's image will need to manually reflash the recovery partition :(
<sergiusens> stgraber: there is no today's image
<sergiusens> stgraber: we are stuck on a current from 5 days ago
<lool> stgraber: oh wow
<stgraber> sergiusens: we don't use current for system-image (yet)
<lool> stgraber: that's kind of the worst bug possible
<sergiusens> stgraber: recovery is also using system image updates?
<stgraber> sergiusens: yeah, as soon as you trigger the recovery, it'll flash the latest android build which includes the broken recovery image :(
<lool> stgraber: I'm a bit worried that we wont have you long enough next week to send the blog post out
<stgraber> lool: well, if we hurry we can still do it today
<lool> sergiusens: so we have no problem building a new image and leaving it as /pending?
<lool> stgraber: yeah exactly
<lool> stgraber: did you upload the fix
<stgraber> lool: I just need sergiusens to review that change, land it, build android (takes around an hour), then rebuild an image on nusakan and have that publish to system-image
<lool> ah sorry saw the paste
<stgraber> should take 2-3 hours in total
<canurabus> Hey all. I just bought a Nexus 4 and wanted to run Ubuntu Touch along side Android... (I'm interested in developing apps for Touch). I don't see a way to do though... is it possible?
<sergiusens> stgraber: but the phablet-flash tool flashes from recovery from current
<sergiusens> stgraber: do you overwrite that afterwards?
<stgraber> lool, sergiusens: FWIW, I'm planning to change my cdimage importer to only import tested ("current") images but I need at least one of those to bootstrap the process and as you pointed out, the last 5 days have been bad ;)
<stgraber> sergiusens: yes
<stgraber> sergiusens: the mako-* file contains a recovery image which is flashed by the upgrader
<stgraber> so the initial bootstrap works, any update after that doesn't
<lool> stgraber: why did my upgrade work?
<sergiusens> stgraber: ah, so anything I would of done would of been incomplete without an updated image... or I need to figure out how to create those images to test properly
<stgraber> lool: you were upgradeing from 20130714 (working upgrader) to 20130715 (broken upgrader), so you're now stuck
<sergiusens> lool: because the first recovery used is from cdimage perhaps?
<lool> yeah maybe
<lool> well no
<lool> I rebooted into the new system, then download an update today
<lool> ok
<lool> Kind of a big regression, damn
<lool> sergiusens: Could you commit + launch a build of the android images now?  I'm afraid stgraber goes on leave tonight and is the only one able to confirm 100% sure that it's fixed
<stgraber> sergiusens: oh and once we get the new recovery images, I'm going to promote those to current (just the recovery images, nothing else) so that we do the bootstrap with the latest version, as the current one really sucks (doesn't clean after itself, doesn't do GPG, ...)
<asac> stgraber: hey... did you check infrastructure impact for system image updates?
<asac> and talk to infra folks what it takes to easily enable developer mode?
<asac> btw, is there a command to enable dev mode (e.g. bring back apt etc.)?
<sergiusens> stgraber: android build will take 10' this time
<lool> asac: we have this on the TODO, but it's not critical for today
<sergiusens> asac: doanac and I are going to discuss on Tuesday
<sergiusens> asac: as well as click
<asac> lool: yeah. just wanted to check if he did it anyway because my brain wants facts to continue thinking :)
<lool> sergiusens: would you invite me?
<asac> sergiusens: sounds good. so seems you are on top on what stgraber did
<asac> good
<sergiusens> lool: as soon as I get the invite, if you are not there, I will forward <- doanac
<stgraber> asac: I found a few issues that sergiusens fixed which should get me past the first failure I got on Wednesday, after that, I should just have to add a "touch /userdata/.developer_mode && reboot" to the test tool which should bring us to something similar to current flipped where the tests should work
<doanac> sergiusens: ah - i'll create an invite. sorry
<doanac> lool: i'll add  you as well
<asac> stgraber: that sounds good... we should make a very simple command line soon through, so we dont end up with many places with diverging code how to do that :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: I'm sure we want to be able to test the image without leaving developer mode in some way
<stgraber> asac: yeah, it's expected to get into system-image-cli at some point but it's not very high on barry's todolist
<lool> asac: touch path seems pretty simple?  :)
<asac> sergiusens: thast later
<asac> we start with what we have
<asac> land without breakage with dev mode etc.
<stgraber> sergiusens: yeah, we do, any test done in developer mode will be pretty much meaningless but apparently having Jenkins be all green is more urgent than having that mean something ;)
<sergiusens> asac: yeah, we are meeting to discuss the strategy, I like progressing in iterations and not one big sweep :)
<asac> stgraber: if its easy we should do that first and quick.... its lots of follow up costs at stake if we start coding manual hackery on how to do that in our various infrastructure issues...
<asac> anyway... not short term
<asac> just REMEMBER :)
<asac> or shortterm
<asac> lool: then we could ship a wrapper to just do that and that can be improved..
<sergiusens> stgraber: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/51/
<stgraber> sergiusens: thanks!
<asac> lool: means we need to at least touch infra one time less >:)
<sergiusens> stgraber: I can kick off a cdimage build (I now have privs) once that's done
<asac> anyway .. wont disturb more on friday
<asac> otherwise we will work on sunday still
<asac> (and i have to do slides at some point)
<sergiusens> asac: slides are for sunday evenings ;-)
<stgraber> sergiusens: nah, I'll do it, I have to hack the symlinks and system-image on nusakan anyway
<lool> haha
<sergiusens> stgraber: ack
<sergiusens> stgraber: so far so good From git://phablet.ubuntu.com:9419/CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery
<sergiusens>    160b342..c6622e0  phablet-10.1 -> phablet/phablet-10.1
<sergiusens> c6622e0 is the hash for the commit btw
<stgraber> sergiusens: wow, that thing really builds quickly now!
<sergiusens> stgraber: I did a no clobber
<sergiusens> stgraber: I do it when I know there will be no issues
<stgraber> cool. Anyway, tested on mako and it works, so triggering a touch build now
<om26er> wow what the... http://www.ubuntu.com/ is back to the charm thing :O
<lool> stgraber: \o/
<Chocanto> om26er: Yes, I saw it... why ? x)
<rtg_> rsalveti, re: bug #1202887. Is that really a bug ? It seems to me that the container is correctly restricting the thread's ability to change caps.
<ubot5> bug 1202887 in linux-manta (Ubuntu) "'binder: RLIMIT_NICE not set' when using binder from the ubuntu side" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202887
<rsalveti> rtg: the inside the container gets desired caps, as android's limit is 40 40 by default, the issue is just when we're starting something from ubuntu, which talks to the container
<rsalveti> rtg: then binders tries to increase it's priority, and fail
<rsalveti> because in ubuntu we're just using 0 0 (20 20) by default
<rsalveti> that's why this connects with whatever we want to allow and do regarding binder
<nhaines> Does anyone know how Ubuntu Touch is going to be branded, on the phone for example?  Are we going with just "Ubuntu Touch", "Ubuntu for Phones", etc?  I presume we'll have Ubuntu Phone 13.10 and so on.
<pmcgowan> I think for the distro we stay with Ubuntu Touch, and yes there will be 13.10 version
<linuxperia> Hi. I am a big Fan of Ubuntu Linux and a Long Year user/coder/developer since "Ubuntu Warty Warthog". I buyed recently the Android 2.2 Smart Watch Phone "Z1"
<linuxperia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stRX0URpSkw and want now to port Ubuntu Linux to this Smart Watch Phone as i use on all my other Devices Ubuntu too.
<linuxperia> Would like to ask if anybody with experience is willing to assist, advice and help with Porting Ubuntu Linux to this great Mobile Smart Watch Phone. I have experience with porting Linux OPIE to Sony Ericsson Xperia Mobile Phones including Cross Compiling the Linux Kernel.
<linuxperia>  
<ZDmitry> balloons, ping
<balloons> ZDmitry, pong
<ZDmitry> balloons, latest changes in UbuntuSDK API broke autopilot tests for the terminal. I fixed that. But pushed fixes to the same branch which is on hold.
<ZDmitry> Branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings/+merge/172287
<balloons> ZDmitry, what do you mean on hold? ahh let me look
<balloons> ZDmitry, it looks good now.. everything pases
<balloons> are the tests all working locally?
<davmor2> popey: on todays image if you open the terminal can you get the esc bar up from the options menu at the bottom?
<davmor2> popey: panels is the word I'm after
<ZDmitry> balloons, all the tests locally works fine except one: 'test_color_scheme_changes'. But I can't find failure reason. The 'test_font_size_changes' test is similar and uses database too but it is passes with 'OK'. This is bit strange.
<ZDmitry> balloons, about remote test. Seems there were missing dependencies, but that was fixed today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1202351
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202351 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Initial run of autopilot tests in jenkins has failures" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balloons> ZDmitry, awesome for fixing the dependencyu
<balloons> ZDmitry, let me try running the tests locally to see what you mena
<balloons> ZDmitry, I got one error.. MismatchError: 'Linux' != u'BlackOnLightYellow'
<ZDmitry> balloons, yes.
<ZDmitry> ballons, I'll try the same test manually, with fetching records from local storage using sqlite3.
<chris123> is there not a daily anymore?  i have only got an update every few days now when i do "phablet-flash"
<popey> yes, there is
<popey> but we haven't put out one for a couple of days while some fixes are being done
<chris123> ok.  glad that the phablet-tools update didnt break me or something silly like that
<balloons> ZDmitry, ok, I'll hold off for a minute then
<cyphermox> rsalveti: hey, did you look at my code for brcm_patchram_plus?
<cyphermox> I tried to add the binary on my phone on the android container and run the old service definition from there, but even that doesn't work :(
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sorry, not yet, in firefighing mode still
<rsalveti> will try to take a look later today
<asac> bfiller: the results that came out of dashboard look worse
<asac> fginther: ^^
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3073/
<asac> on mako
<asac> doanac is also checking on his side, but i think more perspectives might help here
<asac> (as there were passed tests,...)
<bfiller> asac: working on browser tests failures
<doanac> asac: sorry i started the question in #phablet
<asac> ah ok
<doanac> i'll copy/paste to here
<doanac> <doanac> bfiller: starting to triage mako test results. the notes-app went from 18/19 yesterday to 4/19. Trying to see if something obvious went wrong:
<doanac> <doanac> todays: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/14/consoleFull
<doanac> <doanac> yesterdays: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/13/consoleFull
<bfiller> doanac: nothing has changed in the code between yesterday and today, so don't know
<bfiller> doanac: I'll run latest and try
<fginther> doanac, do you know where I can find the actual results from the autopilot tests?
<doanac> fginther: we currently just show them in that console log
<doanac> i know that sucks
<doanac> its just the best i could get
<fginther> doanac, no worries, just wanted to check
<ZDmitry> balloons, self.autopilot.pointing_device.click_object()  preform click in centre of selected item or in nearest pixel? I have feeling that emulator preform click in wrong area.
<balloons> ZDmitry, should be the center of the object.. you feel like there is a bug?
<ZDmitry> balloons, I prefer that it'll be only my feeling. So until anybody else get this bug I should search for mismatch in my tests.
<balloons> ZDmitry, which testcase is causing it?
<balloons> ZDmitry, I've seen a weird issue with the back button
<ZDmitry> balloons, starting from line 492, def test_color_scheme_changes(self):
<ZDmitry> balloons, line 507, self.main_window.click_value_selector_item("liSchemes",scheme) - expanding of list and click on value
<balloons> ZDmitry, ok, let me try running just that one
<balloons> ZDmitry, well it ran ok
<balloons> heh.. doesn't it for you?
<ZDmitry>  strange... just some time ago you got error on this test. And I can't pass it.
<stgraber> sergiusens: we have a problem... now that we have an up to date recovery which actually checks what's passed to it, I'm getting:
<stgraber> Skipping missing file: image-master.tar.xz
<stgraber> Unknown command: image-master.tar.xz.asc
<stgraber> Skipping missing file: image-signing.tar.xz
<stgraber> Unknown command: image-signing.tar.xz.asc
<stgraber> looks like the 4 keyring files aren't being copied by phablet-flash
<sergiusens> stgraber: can you give me the logs? I did a replica from your pastebin, but I can double check
<sergiusens> stgraber: by logs I mean the output from phablet-flash to stdout
<stgraber> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5892041/
<stgraber> sergiusens: you're missing push for image-master.tar.xz, image-master.tar.xz.asc, image-signing.tar.xz and image-signing.tar.xz.asc
<stgraber> which makes the recovery fail immediately as all files after that point are considered as untrusted :)
<stgraber> lool: ^ sounds like we'll have to delay that blog post some more... I'll publish tomorrow if we can get a fixed phablet-flash by then
<sergiusens> stgraber: where do I get those from?
<stgraber> sergiusens: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/
<stgraber> sergiusens: I had code for that in the python script I gave you
<sergiusens> stgraber: must of missed it, I see it now  # Grab the latest keyrings
<sergiusens> stgraber: let me fix that and get it into the archives asap
<stgraber> sergiusens: at least it should be easy to test now as the current recovery images will completely fail without the keyrings ;)
<stgraber> unfortunately the version we had until then didn't care about GPG so it went unnoticed (and I didn't see the missing code in the merge request...)
<lool> stgraber: it's ok, better to find these now
<ZDmitry> balloons, I reverted to previous revision of tests and got 'test_color_scheme_changes' results. Now I can definitely say that something broken with latest updates.
<balloons> the sdk updates or?
<ZDmitry> yes
<ZDmitry> balloons, first of, I got broken toolbar, so I changed deprecated items with new. Then I got broken test for font size changing, which was caused by changed name of thumb item of Slider. I fixed it. But seems this is not the last broken thing.
<balloons> ZDmitry, you can keep the old version of the emulator, you don't have to update.. that said, elopio has been diligently working on getting an official version into the sdk.. It comes with tests, so it's proven out, unlike my hackery ;l-)
<balloons> ZDmitry, so if my hackery isn't working for you, don't stress about using it.. it seems to run on my box, so I'm not sure what your seeing that I'm not
<lool> sergiusens: going off, happy to test new phablet-flash to unbrick  :-)  have a good WE
<ZDmitry> balloons, so what to do with broken testcase ('test_color_scheme_changes')? Can we remove (or comment out) it to approve other changes so we can add it late.
<ZDmitry> s/./?
<balloons> ZDmitry, you can comment out the broken parts, or even the test if you wish
<balloons> I would agree let's get it merged ;)
<nhaines> balloons: ooh, do you have Ubuntu Touch running on the Android emulator or QEMU?  I'm interested in hearing more.
<balloons> nhaines, who gave you that idea?!
<ZDmitry> balloons, ok, I'll comment out
<nhaines> balloons: the word "emulator" and pious hope.
<balloons> nhaines, :-p some folks have found some success.. check the ubuntu phone mailing list
<nhaines> balloons: I'm subscribed, but haven't seen much in the way of actual progress.  Just one user complaining.  I might trace back the thread, though.
<balloons> nhaines, last I looked no gui, but it booted
<nhaines> Hmm.  If I had more compiling practice I'd probably be of some use, but the last programs I compiled were for MS-DOS and now I program in Python.  :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok, I got it in, testing to see if I'm getting the right stuff and will have it proposed soon
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool
<ZDmitry> balloons, done.
<balloons> ZDmitry, approved mate
<ZDmitry> balloons, thanks
<AskUbuntu> Different toolbar icons depending on active tab | http://askubuntu.com/q/322039
<AskUbuntu> Can I develop apps for Ubuntu mobile on Lubuntu? If yes, how do I set up my pc for doing it from terminal? | http://askubuntu.com/q/322040
<sergiusens> stgraber: barry does the upadte server not support resuming?
<barry> sergiusens: update server?  the server is just a dumb http/https server.  the client does not support pause/resume yet, but it will when i integrate the download service
<sergiusens> barry: ok, so that may explain this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5892272/
<barry> sergiusens: that looks like a question for stgraber
<stgraber> barry: odd, I'm not sure how the server was setup, it should be a standard http/https server similar to cdimage/archive
<stgraber> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> stgraber: is it lucid?
<stgraber> sergiusens: I assumed it was precise but I don't know for sure, it's supposed to be a newly installed server
<stgraber> sergiusens: all I can do on my side is rsync stuff to it from nusakan, I don't have ssh access to that machine
<dejello> hello all
<nhaines> dejello: _o/
<dejello> Forgot I signed in here :P
<sergiusens> stgraber: so now I'm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5892371/
<stgraber> sergiusens: that looks good
<sergiusens> stgraber: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/image_updates/+merge/175960
<sergiusens> only tested on manta
<stgraber> sergiusens: looks good, +1ed the MP
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok, it's merging then
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool, can you do the whole pushing to the archive thing too?
<sergiusens> daily release is in 3, should we wait for it or do you want it now?
<sergiusens> stgraber: I can't trigger, we need someone from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+members
<stgraber> ah, I can wait 3 hours, no problem, was planning on posting the blog post tomorrow morning anyway
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok, great... I'll try and be online in the morning
 * sergiusens goes back to testing
<AmEv> Hey
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-20
<Ilya_> Hello everybody, does anyone know, will ubuntu touch works on Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 ?
<AskUbuntu> Will ubuntu-touch works on Samsung galaxy tab 8.9 | http://askubuntu.com/q/322083
<stgraber> sergiusens: ping
<stgraber> sergiusens: we still have a problem I'm affraid
<stgraber> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5892761/
<stgraber> sergiusens: not the load_keyring line being one two lines
<stgraber> *note
<stgraber> sergiusens: that's not preventing the bootstrapping as the second argument is only used for cleanup but it's clobbering the cache partition so should ideally be fixed because I issue the call for testing
<stgraber> (as otherwise they may end up with too little cache space for the next update)
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'll send an MP to fix this, the fix is trivial
<stgraber> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/phablet-tools/fix-load_keyring/+merge/175976
<stgraber> lool: some extra delay, sorry...
<stgraber> sergiusens: if you could review, merge and upload that fix ASAP, it'd be really appreciated, thanks!
<fat> can ubuntu touch run apk files
<annerajb> hello
<annerajb> sergiusens: hey which repository contains the ubuntu_deploy.sh (i am trying to do the changes myself but wanna build using the makefile instead of manually extracting the zip and remaking it.
<devslash> i need help ssh'ing into ubuntu. I am able to get into ubuntu via adb but when i do sh - phablet as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#SshAccess i get an error that phablet user doesnt exist
<devslash> is anyone here ?
<devslash> has anyone managed to successfully ssh into ubuntu touch
<devslash> is anyone here ?
<devslash> anyone here ???
<miltonh26> anyone familar with QT and being able run QT generated programs in a web browser? Sorry if this off topic.
<jo-erlend> It is warned that installing Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 7 can potentially brick your device. What are the real chances of that?
<jo-erlend> I'm trying to flash my Nexus 7 and I'm following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install, but I'm stuck on "Sending system".
<jo-erlend> any ideas?
<jo-erlend> I'm no longer able to see my device in adb devices. Is that normal?
<Mahen> Hey i want to put saucy image on my videocon tab
<Mahen> can some on ehelp me
<popey> Mahen: i dont think we have an image for that device
<popey> jo-erlend: try adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<popey> then adb-devices
<jo-erlend> popey, yes, it shows now. I flashed system, boot and recovery manually. However, I don't seem able to actually boot it.
<linuxperia> hi. i am trying to follow this buggy ubuntu porting howto here => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<linuxperia> at the moment i am stuck with extracting the blob files by using "extract-files.sh". It say allways "extract-files.sh" can not be found. can anybody tell me where this file is located when following the official build howto here => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building ?
<popey> jo-erlend: what happens when you try to boot it? what image did you use?
<jo-erlend> popey, it says Google and at the top, "Ubuntu Touch b
<jo-erlend> "Ubuntu Touch B, even.
<popey> eh? What's "Ubuntu Touch B"?
<jo-erlend> I have no idea, it's what it says.
<popey> what guide did you follow to install it?
<popey> and which image did you flash?
<jo-erlend> first, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install. But that halted, so I used http://askubuntu.com/a/314346/19779
<jo-erlend> I flashed saucy current.
<popey> yeah, what version?
<popey> it will have been downloaded into ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch I believe
<popey> should be a YYYYMMDD folder name
<popey> oh, it's just current/ now
<popey> hm
<jo-erlend> right.
<popey> ok, so that's 20130719.1 i think
<popey> yesterdays image
 * popey is flashing his nexus 7 now with that
<popey> so we'll see
<jo-erlend> great.
<popey> gimme 5 mins
<jo-erlend> well, not great for you if it's broken, but :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> jo-erlend: mine flashed fine
<popey> jo-erlend: maybe start from scratch and pastebin the output of the commands?
<jo-erlend> popey, ok, how exactly do I start from scratch?
<linuxperia> Coul it be that the Official How To Build Website => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building is total Outdated? I can not find anywhere "extract-files.sh" in the downloaded Sources!
<popey> linuxperia: yeah, it may need updating
<jo-erlend> popey, adb devices should list my device when I attempt to flash the images?
<popey> linuxperia: things have been moving fast over the last week and the team have all been madly busy actually making it work
<popey> jo-erlend: yes
<popey> does it not?
<linuxperia> jo-erlend: yes it did on my side just a few moments ago
<popey> jo-erlend: boot into recovery mode and push the zips from there as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<jo-erlend> annoying that these commands doesn't provide any feedback as they're working.
<linuxperia> popey: sound like waste of time with total outdated non working Official Docs ...
<popey> linuxperia: what can I say?
<popey> there's only so many hours in the day and the focus recently has been making sure the platform is stable and usable.
<jo-erlend> Seems to work. When I reboot to recovery after pushing the zip, there is a progressbar moving very slowly. Is this normal boot time, or is it performing recovery? ;)
<popey> I'll certainly let the guys know that the build docs need updating
<popey> jo-erlend: is there a green android on his back?
<jo-erlend> popey, there's a green android with some machinery in his belly.
<popey> right, its flashing
<popey> the nexus 7 is slow to flash, it's got pretty terrible io performance
<jo-erlend> I've noticed.
<popey> jo-erlend: finished?
<jo-erlend> popey, yes, it's up and running! Thanks :)
<popey> great
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DailyDriver may be useful for additional things you can install
<jo-erlend> heh. It really is quite buggy though, isn't it? :)
<jo-erlend> heh, logging onto Gmail.com, I'm asked if I want to get the mobile app. I'm guessing there's no mobile app for gmail on Ubuntu Touch yet? :)
<popey> That's because the user agent is currently an iphone one
<jo-erlend> aha.
<popey> so we get the mobile version of sites
<popey> otherwise you get the desktop version and that's way worse
<jo-erlend> popey, any good reason why I should use the adb shell instead of openssh-server?
<popey> jo-erlend: well, ssh server isnt installed by default, which is one good reason
<jo-erlend> popey, hehe, that's true. But there's no good reason not to install it?
<popey> and if you do install ssh server just be aware that there is a default user/password of phablet and that user has sudo access
<jo-erlend> popey, ah! That's what I wanted to ask. I wasn't prompted for anything when I first started it. Perhaps the first thing I want to do is to add a new user for myself?
<popey> i wouldn't
<popey> I'd just change the password for the phablet user
<popey> you can of course move ssh to another port or add other things to protect it
<jo-erlend> oops: screen begins to blink and then turns blue and then nothing?
<jo-erlend> and now it won't boot. Hope I just run out of power.
<jo-erlend> no response at all now. :(
<jo-erlend> ah. It came back :)
<jo-erlend> *phew*
<jo-erlend> nice... There are 1337 members of the Ubuntu Phone team. I thought about joining, but now I think I'll have to wait until someone joins or leaves :>
<rigved> hi everyone
<jo-erlend> hello rigved :)
<popey> hah
<rigved> is there any incomplete feature or open bug that needs RESTful python APIs?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch "Saucy" or other no boot exclude "Quantal" | http://askubuntu.com/q/322226
<jo-erlend> you know, I really love the Python language, but the more I think of it, the more convinced I become that it shouldn't be used for apps and stuff. What I'd _really_ want to see, was the use of Vala for app development, but that'd probably not going to happen.
<jo-erlend> Would've loved to see Vala as a primary language for scopes and stuff though.
<rigved> I was hoping that there might be some server-side stuff needed to be done for some core app.
<jo-erlend> rigved, I've just started to catch up on all this, so don't listen to me. :)
<rigved> jo-erlend: No problem. Thanks! I'll come back later in the week when there are more people online. :)
<jo-erlend> it used to be that you could ask me pretty much anything about new stuff in Ubuntu, and I would be able to provide some kind of answer, but then stuff happened in my life and I had to prioritize differently. After being away for almost a year, it really is quite a bit to catch up to. :)
<jo-erlend> rigved, might I suggest #ubuntu-app-devel?
<jo-erlend> oh, you're already there. I wasn't :>
<w-flo> I think Qt/qml is nice for mobile apps. Not sure about what vala has to offer for mobile app development
<jo-erlend> It's more about C++/Vala than it is about Qt/QML. QML seems quite nice.
<jo-erlend> C++ vs Vala, I meant.
<w-flo> ah, so we can use vala with qt? that's nice
<seb__> any one able to help with Error: Unknown connection:
<seb__> when setting up 3g
<seb__> on nexus 4
<seb__> ?
<rigved> jo-erlend: yes, I checked #ubuntu-app-devel but it seems that there are more people active on this channel currently.
<rigved> anyways, I'll come back later! :)
<jo-erlend> w-flo, don't think we can, but I wish we could. :)
<jo-erlend> or even just support GTK+, but I understand there's reason why that's not happening either.
<AskUbuntu> Error: Unknown connection: when setting up 3g connection | http://askubuntu.com/q/322232
<seb__> bump
<export> hi is ubuntu touch the same as ubuntu for android?
<popey> no
<export> where do you find this?
<popey> I work on it.
<export> thank you very much sir :)
<popey> np
<mickstep> Hi, I am thinking of flashing my Nexus 4, is the image in a "completely usable as a phone" state at the moment?
<seb__> Im getting this error
<seb__> Error: Connection activation failed: The connection was not supported by oFono.
<seb__> any ideas?
<mickstep> I can't seem to create a contact, or just dial a number. How on earth are you supposed to create a contact on this thing?
<jo-erlend> Add on the contacts toolbar?
<mickstep> where is the contacts toolbar?
<w-flo> mickstep, the toolbar is always at the bottom of the screen
<w-flo> swipe in from the bottom edge to make it visible
<stgraber> sergiusens: thanks for testing the fix. What's needed to get that into the trunk branch and get a release tagged?
<sergiusens> stgraber: the workflow for merging is in progress
<mickstep> w-flo: Thanks
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> kenvandine: you around?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, sort of :)
<kenvandine> sergiusens, what's up?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can we trigger a daily release for phablet-tools
<sergiusens> kenvandine: not going to torture you on a Sat ;-)
<kenvandine> sergiusens, sure, one sec
<kenvandine> sergiusens, started
<sergiusens> thanks a bunch
<kenvandine> np
<ptl> how do I configure the feeds for the rssreader application?
<n4cht> since the d2att (at&t sgs3) ubuntu touch port listed on the devices page has been abandoned, has anyone else expressed plans to start a new attempt? if not, I think I'm going to try.
<stgraber> sergiusens, lool: blog post published
<stgraber> sergiusens: thanks a bunch for the help!
<AskUbuntu> Swipe edge for workspace change? | http://askubuntu.com/q/322300
<quakes> Does Ubuntu Touch support OpengL already or do I have to use GLES?
<sergiusens> stgraber: feels as if your site/blog is down
<sergiusens> but it's nice that it's out in the open now :-)
<dargad> hi guys, is there any mechanism for internationalizing *.js files (an equivalent of i18n.tr form *.qml)?
<w-flo> the stgraber blog works for me at this time :) looking forward to testing this on my device if/when I succeed at porting
<wojox> system-image-cli FTW !!!
<wojox> just flashed my nexus 7. works good
<sergiusens> oh, I can flash, just can
<sergiusens> t access :-)
<w-flo> strange :o
<stgraber> the site appears to work from here
<stgraber> anyway, great to hear that it's working for everyone so far
<wojox> site works here as well
<tassadar_> hi, are updates by "apt-get dist-upgrade" supposed to work?
<w-flo> tassadar_, currently yes, but probably not in the future
<w-flo> tassadar_, well, I don't know if they are *supposed* to work, but I can say that they do work for me :)
<tassadar_> ah, cool, at least I don't have to care about them
<w-flo> don't they work for you?
<tassadar_> I'm multi-booting it, and well, update-initramfs flashes boot partition during some updates, which is not really what I want
<sergiusens> stgraber: might be having a DNS issue, I'll solve it later
<sergiusens> on my side
<w-flo> tassadar_, this is supposed to do updates and is now available for testing: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/07/20/introducing-the-ubuntu-touch-image-based-upgrader/
<tassadar_> ah, nice
<tassadar_> thanks, I'll look into it later
<tassadar_> hm, Ondrej Kubik, that sounds like Czech name
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch connecting to 3G The connection was not supported by oFono | http://askubuntu.com/q/322337
<quakes> Is there an ubuntu touch forum or sub forum?
<popey> quakes: not that I'm aware of
<quakes> Dang.
<popey> Not that it helps right now as the forums are down ☻
<RobertBColton> he yguys
<RobertBColton> anybody here been working on the Craig electronics touch device?
<RobertBColton> i got one for 40$ at a yard sale, they cost 100$ brand new
<RobertBColton> im trying to get root and install ubuntu touch
<vthompson> Does anyone have a phone that suports 1080?
<vthompson> An HTC One is one example... I'm unsure of any others that support that high of a resolution
<genii> vthompson: My Droid3 is busted now but it did 1080 no probs.
<vthompson> genii, did you port it to Ubuntu Touch?
<genii> vthompson: No, but one of the xda people did, Hashcode ( and another who's name eludes me at the moment)
<vthompson> genii, So I take it they'd be active only on the xda forums? I guess I'll just try harder to port my HTC One...
<genii> vthompson: I see him in here occasionally. I think he's working more on droid4 and others now, the droid3 had limited ram to work with
<popey> I'd love to see Ubuntu touch on the Oppo Find 5.. that's a 1080p screen iirc
<vthompson> genii, k thanks.
<vthompson> popey, if I have enough spare cycles and *cough* *cough* a new porting guide comes out---I've have some 1080 screens (using your script :))
<popey> heh
<Kalimdor> need help: resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg.conf saves data
<Kalimdor> any solution?
<popey> Kalimdor: you may be in the wrong channel
<Kalimdor> popey: support channel?
<popey> #ubuntu is the main support channel
<Kalimdor> ok
<Kalimdor> sorry
<vic> Hi folks - i am trying to boot my compiled kernel on Tuna(Maguro)
<vic> Is there some info how to combine the zImage + ubuntu-ramdisk.img for the Galaxy Nexus (Tuna/maguro) ?
<vthompson> vic: Don't mind me--but you have an awesome name!
<vic> lol - thanks
<vthompson> vic: have you read the news about the new images that came out today or yesterday?  I don't know if that will help or not
<vic> where is the news posted?
<vthompson> (I dont have a supported device, so I tend to ignore news)
<Kalimdor> hey guys
<vic> I have a device and yesterday for first time i was able to flash and bootup touch
<Kalimdor> how do you link users on chats?
<vthompson> vic: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/07/20/introducing-the-ubuntu-touch-image-based-upgrader/ I guess It might not help you... but worth a read
<vic> vthompson: link is good but not relevant to my need :(
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-21
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: reloged
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: loging point didnt get a change
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: everytime i relog/reboot, nvdia x servers rests to 1024x768 :'(
<touchtouch> hi does ubuntu touch launch normal programs like gimp?
<popey> nope
<touchtouch> does it change the layout when docked to a monitor?
<popey> current implementation doesn't support external displays
<touchtouch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk
<touchtouch> so this doesnt exist?
<popey> That's not Ubuntu Touch
<popey> That's Ubuntu for Android
<touchtouch> does this exist?
<popey> Sure, you just saw a video of it ☻
<popey> Not currently available for download yet though.
<touchtouch> hmm damn them :P
<touchtouch> did they give any reason why its not avaible?
<popey> Don't think so.
<micah2> @touchtouch, my understanding is that Ubuntu Touch will eventually do the same kind of thing.
<touchtouch> meh
<touchtouch> can u think of any alternative to you use your phone as computer?
<micah2> I think Motorola came out with a phone that had that capability, but it still only runs android
<micah2> and I think that was a year or so ago and it didn't catch on
<popey> The motorola atrix..
<touchtouch> hmmm
<touchtouch> but the development of touch is going slow isnt it
<touchtouch> ive seen this 2 years ago
<popey> We only announced Ubuntu Touch in January
<popey> ~6 months ago
 * popey wanders of to bed
<touchtouch> the ubuntu for android
<touchtouch> read about it in 2011
<joubin> Has anyone attempted to load ubuntu touch onto a nexus 4 yet
<RobertBColton> hey
<RobertBColton> anybody here got this working on a Craig Electronics device that comes with android? :P
<Kaz_> hello
<dejello> Hello
<houseofbean> I flashed  it on my Nexus 4 and it's beautiful!   Thank you to all the Ubuntu  Touch community.
<annerajb> rsalveti: hello!
<annerajb> Anybody know where this .so comes from? Vendor? Rootfs? bootstrap?
<annerajb> Forgot the name of the so -_-    >>>> E/linker  ( 1546): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library 'libOpenVG.so' not found
<canthelp> annerajb, did you figure it out
<canthelp> i have it in a pakcage called libopenvg1-mesa
<canthelp> its in /usr/lib somewher
<canthelp> if that is any help
<hemangpatel> Hi where is ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/countdown-appears-on-ubuntu-website
<fat_> i type this code in the terminal: "phablet-flash -b" and i get an error."Device detected as GT-I9100 Unsupported device, autodetect fails device". ITs samsung galaxy s2
<fat_> its a supported devices
<fat_> IS there afix for calls in samsung galaxy s2
<fat_> anyone here
<aspidites> how long does initial boot take after flashing ubuntu touch (for nexus 4/mako)?
<aspidites> seem to be stuck on the google splash screen, even after reflashing
<lotuspsychje> any news yet for legit ubuntu tablets commin out?
<noskcaj> lotuspsychje, one australia based one, in october
<lotuspsychje> noskcaj: you got an url on that?
<noskcaj> one sec
<noskcaj> http://www.intermatrix.com.au/linuxtablet/
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<fat_> i installed ubuntu touch, on galaxy s2, but my hardware buttons, like home, and back, arn't working.
<fat_> what do i do
<Guest5021> Acer Iconia B1 Is it possible to install ubuntu touch on this device?
<Guest5021> anybody here?
<Guest5021> hellllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest5021> hello
<Guest5021> anybody here?
<xqee> hello is it possible to install ubuntu on huawei mediapad 7 lite ?
<michael_____> hello
<michael_____> is ubuntu toch coming to the samsung galaxy s4?
<annerajb> hello
<annerajb> Is this section the one that explains how to build the rootfs .zip???? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Ubuntu_pieces
<w-flo> annerajb, I think it explains how to build a single deb package (like the calculator app or qtubuntu-media).. Not sure how to build rootfs zip files, there is some code in https://code.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<annerajb> thanks w-flo
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> anyone knows if is there any email app with gnupg support?
<asterismo> is there a list of available apps available for ubuntu touch?
<asterismo> anyone?
<w-flo> asterismo, not sure if there is an email app yet
<w-flo> so probably no gpg yet, but encryption was heavily discussed on the mailing list recently, so..
<w-flo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily those are probably most of the apps currently available (to the general public)
<asterismo> w-flo, thanks. I was planning to flash my galaxy tab 2 p3113 with ubuntu touch since it seemes every thing is working thou
<asterismo> but dunno if there is gonna be enough apps for everyday use
<asterismo> can the SD card be encrypted in ubuntu touch? because in CyanogenMod it cannot be
<asterismo> w-flo, and do u know if ubuntu touch users can be configured? or it is just a guest user only? like with preview content...
<w-flo> asterismo, I think the sd card is not accessible at all with the current development state[citation needed], and afaik right now it's a single-user environment
<w-flo> there's a lot of development going on, the OS has only very basic features right now
<AskUbuntu> Trouble installing Ubuntu on Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110 | http://askubuntu.com/q/322673
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! :D You still don't have news from tsdgeos ? :)
<Bas> Hello, I am looking for tech support. I assume this is the place to find it? I am stuck and don't know what to do.
<Bas> Normal boot gives me a black screen. With volume down I can get the bootloader. But recovery also gives me a black screen.
<Bas> My phone is a LG nexus 4
<Noskcaj> Bas, I no one answers, send a mail to the mailing list or try askubuntu. I sounds like your phone might be broken though
<Bas> Thank you for the answer. Not the answer I want to hear, the broken bit especially.
<tassadar_> as long as you can get to the bootloader, it can be fixed
<Bas> tassadar, thank you very much for your answer. Posting my question on askubuntu. Installed Ubuntu Touch last week and it was a breeze.
<timp> Bas: you could try to re-install
<timp> Bas: perhaps Unity is not starting up correctly
<timp> Bas: I think if you ask here tomorrow, there will be more people to help
<timp> Bas: if you have the phone connected to an ubuntu PC/laptop via an USB cable, you can use adb to see if you can connect to it, even if the screen is black
<Bas> timp, I dont know how. Because the [adb devices] does turn up empty in bootloader. Let my try on normal boot. Thank you
<timp> yes I meant with the normal boot
<timp> perhaps the system boots, except for the graphical front-end.
<Bas> Nope... No devices connected.
<timp> you could update your packages, and then run phablet-flash -b to re-flash the device
<timp> I guess there are smarter ways to try to fix it, but the experts on that are not here right nwo
<timp> *now
<timp> so my advice is to ask here tomorrow, I'm quite sure someone can help you
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 fails to boot | http://askubuntu.com/q/322728
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch core apps | database version mismatch | http://askubuntu.com/q/322749
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-14
<lotuspsychje> morning
<bzoltan> ogra_: rsalveti: pong
<bzoltan> ogra_: rsalveti: I mean ping (why on Earth the i is next to o)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Shark Awareness Day! :-D
<matv1> I want to report a (minor) bug in the osk but it is not general. Its app related. against what should I report it?
<cwayne> huh, latest devel-proposed just shows me a blank screen
<mandel> ogra_, you, that are wiser, any idea how to know if my phone is charging or just dead??
<mandel> ogra_, I think I manage to screw the hw by compiling too much :-/
<cwayne> mandel: i once had to leave my n4 plugged into the wall for 2 days until it powered back on
<mandel> cwayne, really?? lord.. and hw people complain about us!
<mandel> at least my software can be restarted!
<cwayne> i know right?! :)
<cwayne> it was funny, i'd even gotten the replacement from google all set up
<cwayne> and it finally turned back on like nothing happened
<cwayne> lol
<mandel> cwayne, well.. is going to be hard testing things today :-/
<ogra_> mandel, what are the symptoms ?
<mandel> ogra_, I was compiling then I got disconnected (I was using phablet-shell). I have plug it to the wall and I see no led no nothing, if I try to turn it on nothing happens
<mandel> ogra_, it was really hot while compiling
<mandel> and I've tried diff sockets and diff usb cables
<ogra_> try holding the power button for a really long time
<ogra_> (and use the wall plug indeed)
<mandel> ogra_, any adaptor recommended?
<mandel> ogra_, I have a 5V one, is that good?
<ogra_> mandel, well, 5V and as many amps as you can get
 * ogra_ uses a 2.5A one here 
<mandel> ogra_, I have a 2A I think, the ones from the old nexus 7
<ogra_> sounds good
<cwayne> 129 seems super broken, get a busted welcome wizard on boot, anyone else seen this?
<ogra_> busted ?
<cwayne> ogra_: completely blank
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> we had hangs and broken OSK with it ... thats a new one
<cwayne> on a fresh flash
<cwayne> i believe john-mcaleely saw it as well ^
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, I did indeed ogra_
<john-mcaleely> clean flashed device
<cwayne> ogra_: btw any chance of landing that lightdm override today?  Figured I should ask while you're happy :D
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> cwayne, i thought you are a lander now
<matv1> is failing mms a known bug? i cant really tell on LP? and isnt mentioned in the last landing mails
<ogra_> matv1, theoretically it should work ... sergiusens might know if there are open bugs
<cwayne> ogra_: oh yeah.. but i didn't wanna get in anyone elses way (I know you'd been doing work on ubuntu-touch-session earlier)
<matv1> ok thnx
<matv1> i also have a small osk bug but it is limited to one app afaiks. to what should i report that? the app in question?
<ogra_> matv1, depends on the app ... is it a native app ?
<matv1> as oposed to html5 you mean?
<matv1> its google maps
<matv1> so no
<ogra_> then file it against the webbrowser-app (with mentioning webapp-container in the description)
<matv1> will do
<bzoltan> mvo_: hi, do you know if installing .click on the desktop is expected to work?
<popey> bzoltan: it works in that it installs to /opt, but with no confinement
<bzoltan> popey:  how to do that?
<mvo_> bzoltan: sort of, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1406-click-ftd for the status
<mvo_> bzoltan: what package are you trying to install? I assume latest utopic?
<bzoltan> mvo_: any kind of package, a simple qml app for example. yes, on utopic
<mhr3_> mardy, where can i see some online accounts logs? having trouble adding u1 account
<mvo_> bzoltan: just give it a go with "pkcon install-local foo.click"
<bzoltan> mvo_:  that fails with "Failed to contact PackageKit: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PackageKit: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out"
<mvo_> bzoltan: ok, give me a sec to check the status
<mvo_> bzoltan: could you please install packagekit-plugin-click for a start?
<bzoltan> mvo_: ok
<mvo_> bzoltan: and remove python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat please
<mvo_> bzoltan: or actually, please install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mvo_> bzoltan: that should have the dependencies you need
<bzoltan> mvo_:  it removes the packagekit-tools python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat unity-scope-click packages
<bzoltan> mvo_:  if that messes up my desktop I will buy you a flight ticket to Helsinki and you come over to fix my desktop :D
<mvo_> bzoltan: haha, I guess ssh will be enough
<mvo_> bzoltan: but you could simply try it in a container/vm first :P
<mvo_> (less expensive :)
<bzoltan> mvo_: should I have the packagekit-tools installed?
<mvo_> bzoltan: once you install the real packagekit (instead of the pkcompat stuff) you can simply reinstall them again
<bzoltan> mvo_:  all right... now I can install .click packages
<bzoltan> mvo_: i wonder what happens with my env after the next reboot
<mvo_> bzoltan: if you are uncertain, please mail me you /var/log/apt/history.log (or the latest few sections )
<mvo_> bzoltan: but it should not harm if you just replaced the pkcompat with pacakgekit and installed the click plugin
<bzoltan> mvo_: no harm :) thanks
<bzoltan> mvo_: i was asking this because dholbach filed this request -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1255521
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255521 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Offer option to install the project as click package locally" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bzoltan> mvo_: it does make sense, but I do not think it will be possible to backport to Trusty
 * mvo_ nods
<bzoltan> mvo_:  At some point we will need the .click installation on the LTS super desperately. The lTS is here for 5 years. The day will come when I can not backport Qt, QtCreator or anything what is needed for the latest SDK... so delivering the whole SDK in a confined ubuntu-sdk.click package is something what will be required.
<bzoltan> mvo_:  i know it sounds crazy :)
<popey> bzoltan: we're backporting sdk to 14.04 now?
<popey> I have heard yes/no/yes/no/yes/no over the last month or two
<popey> would be nice to have a final commitment
<mvo_> bzoltan: I understand, I don't think its cazy at all. we can always use debs in the same way as clicks if needed, i.e. just bundle it all in one huge ubuntu-sdk deb (I'm hand-waving a bit here as there are some details to work out how the sdk find its own private qt instead of the system qt etc). but its approximatly what would have to be done for a click sdk as well :)
<bzoltan> popey: :) I think many people are confused with the term "SDK" ... The tools, so the QtCreator and its plugins with the click and phablet-tools are continously backported to Trusty. i spend significant part of my time on backporting and testing the SDK tools for Trusty. What we do not backport to Trusty is the API set. The last UITK package for example was release on 22nd of May and I will not ever push a new UITK package to the SDK PPA,
<bzoltan> popey:  so tools we backport, runtimes not.
<sergiusens> ogra_: he left?
<ogra_> sergiusens, look like
<popey> why bother backporting the tools if you can't run the apps you create, because you're missing the libs?
<ogra_> *looks
<bzoltan> mvo_: the SDK can find its own private Qt if it is built against a private one... not a big deal. I have started to work with the Qt5.0 pre-alpha and back then I created packages what installed under the /opt/ that worked out pretty well. All it requires a full rebuild of the whole SDK stack. Takes few days of hacking the packages.
<sergiusens> ogra_: fwiw, sending doesn't work as uploads don't work ;-)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought tha was fixed
<sergiusens> ogra_: I wish
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> popey: good question... As much as the  LTS is target for application developer we have APIs and the apps do work. But the developers should not expect APIs released in 14.10 to be available in 14.04
<bzoltan> popey: That is a very fundamental issue... i have discussed it with many people. We have a horizontal convergence story for form factors, but not vertical for different releases.
<bzoltan> popey:  So if we have a super cool and new API what is based on a service what is available in 16.04 than this API will not be available in 14.04. Simple because the service can not be backported.
<ogra_> bzoltan, use lxc conatiners to run the apps then
<bzoltan> ogra_:  something like that
<popey> fun.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  what I would expect is actually a real emulator ... like the phone emulator
<ogra_> that will be a lot overhead
<bzoltan> popey: I know it sounds provocative :)  but you do not expect an android app to  run on a windows desktop just because the android SDK is running on windows. From this point the diff between 14.04 and 18.04 could be as much.
<bzoltan> ogra_: I mean from the point of UI ... the dev opens the IDE, creates and app and chooses the target framework. All the devices supporting that fw should be available as emulators. For scopes development it is pretty serious topic right now.
<t1mp> bzoltan: latest UITK still works fine on trusty
<bzoltan> t1mp: I know ... but i am not allowed to push it to the SDK PPA
<t1mp> oh.. ok :s
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, it will be slow and have much overhead to use a full VM ... vs just a container
<bzoltan> t1mp: but anybody is free to set up a community PPA with the backports of the APIs.
<t1mp> well it works, doesn't mean it cannot suddenly stop working if we need to use a new feature of qt53 or something that is only available in utopic
<bzoltan> ogra_:  a container is fine as long it looks and works the same as the real OS. Like full blown shell with indicators and services...
<bzoltan> t1mp: yeps... it is not about technical challenges, but more about commitment to to real support.
<ogra_> what makes oyu think an emulator will work like the real device :)
<ogra_> you might be able to fake the resolution ... but thats something you can do with a container too
<bzoltan> ogra_: :D well... i know very well that it will not as it does not do it right now
<t1mp> ogra_: what makes you think that a desktop with 14.04 will work like a real device?
<ogra_> t1mp, nothing ... thats my point, only a real device will behave like one ... if you emulate anyway take the less demanding emulation
<t1mp> ogra_: as soon as we start using a qt5.3-specific feature, everything will break on 14.04
<t1mp> it is all a matter of how we want to use our resources.. I'm glad I don't have to make the decisions ;)
<ogra_> t1mp, thats why you use a 14.10 container to run your stuff ;)
<ogra_> or rather a "$framework container" :)
<t1mp> they are all just different (levels of) VMs for me, I don't know what's better in this case
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am happy with any container as long 1) it is possible  to set up with a single click 2) it looks like a real OS and simulates as much service as technically possible and 3) it is possible to deploy apps and scopes and other development projects we promise to support.
<ogra_> a container just uses your system HW while a VM emulates an actual machine
<cyphermox_> slangasek: sounds like something that again should have been "fixed", or at least made much more unlikely to happen with the last urfkill upload, so starting with image 123 in devel-proposed IIRC
<ogra_> cyphermox_, well, there was a user reporting connection issues afrer upgrading to #128 (witho both, WWAN and WLAN)
<cyphermox_> ogra_: which bug?
<ogra_> (teh last urfkill landed in 127)
<cyphermox_> without a bug, and logs, it could be anything really
<ogra_> cyphermox_, no bug, just a feedback mail on the ML
<cyphermox_> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> and no further answers to the mail ... might be a red herring but still something to keep an eye open for
<cyphermox_> ogra_: yeah
<phillip> hi, would be great if someone can help me finding "Nach Netzwerken wird gesucht..." on the phone. I would like to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1327318 but I dont know where to change it, thanks.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327318 in Ubuntu Translations "[German][indicator-network] Nach Netzwerken wird gesucht..." [Medium,New]
<ogra_> Wellark, can you help phillip ?
<alecu> boiko: ping. I've been asked by design about renaming the icon title of the Dialer app to "Phone"
<alecu> boiko: I'll fwd you the mails
<boiko> alecu: you mean the name that appears on launcher and lens?
<alecu> boiko: exactly that, yes.
<boiko> alecu: are you going to work on that or do you want me to change that?
<alecu> boiko: I don't know anything about how you guys release that app, so I'd prefer if you do it :-)
<boiko> alecu: that's fine. would you mind reporting a bug requesting that?
<alecu> boiko: sure
<boiko> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1341570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341570 in dialer-app "Dialer app should be titled "Phone" according to designs" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> alecu: btw, saw the 6 pinned apps in latest devel-proposed.. guess it's time for me to customize :)
<alecu> cwayne: yay! Let me know if you need any info for that, and please let me know how I can try one of your customized images.
<cwayne> alecu: i think the only info I'd need is whats the dconf key that's used
<cwayne> although Im sure i could find it pretty easily
<cwayne> as for how to try it:  ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-customized :)
<alecu> yay
<alecu> cwayne: the dconf key is shown in this MP, around line 100: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/header-apps/+merge/225844
<cwayne> alecu: perfect, and then its a list of "application:///app-name"?
<alecu> cwayne: actually, it's a list of click package names, or in the case of non-click packaged apps, it's the .desktop file name (without the .desktop extension). The default list is on line 237 of the MP
<cwayne> ah, perfect, thanks :)
<alecu> cwayne: though, re-reading this gives me some pause. Let me check with pstolowski if we should be using packagename_appid instead of just packagename
<cwayne> alecu: ack
<alecu> pstolowski: let's discuss that ^ on our standup
<pstolowski> alecu, ok
<rickspencer3> popey, on the bus this morning I noticed that songs weren't advancing in the music player when the screen was locked
<rickspencer3> is this a known regression, shall I log a bug?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Any official hardware for sale yet?
<popey> rickspencer3: yes please!
<rickspencer3> dang it :)
<popey> Aki-Thinkpad: you'll know when it is
<rickspencer3> popey, what's the best way to log the bug? $ubuntu-bug music-app from a shell?
<popey> ya
<Aki-Thinkpad> popey, got the inside scoop?
<popey> Aki-Thinkpad: yeah, don't tell anyone, but there will be two phones available later in the year...
<popey> rickspencer3: we landed a new music app in the store today, so maybe try with that too..
<Aki-Thinkpad> popey, Oh go make another driving video.
<popey> OK!
 * Aki-Thinkpad grumbles
 * rickspencer3 updates apps
<rickspencer3> popey, so, I tested it with the new music app
<rickspencer3> it advanced but was choppy
<rickspencer3> I'll log that bug
<Wellark> phillip: where are you seeing this string and on what device?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, should I see something on the services screen? its blank for me
<pmcgowan> phone>services
<kenvandine> you should
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you have a sim in?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes
<pmcgowan> ATT
<kenvandine> with my t-mobile SIM, i see "411 & more", "Customer Care" and "Voice Mail"
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, one sec
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, near the end, you should see org.ofono.SimManager
<kenvandine> which includes ServiceNumbers
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yep, none there
<kenvandine> ok, so the code works :)
<kenvandine> not sure if there's an ofono problem...
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> or if your sim really has none set
<pmcgowan> seems odd
<pmcgowan> I will poke around a file a bug if need be
<kenvandine> ok, file it against ofono
<kenvandine> but, maybe we need to improve setting stoo
<kenvandine> s/stoo/too
<kenvandine> so make it affect uss also
<kenvandine> we should provide something other than an empty page :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and maybe ask awe if there is a way to confirm if your SIM really has none
 * kenvandine knows nothing about that stuff
<jgdx> piiramar, could you try reproducing this bug #1334802 using the new details? It seems it's only reproducable using 'any'.
<ubot5> bug 1334802 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono tech pref 'any' does not persist" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334802
 * jgdx appends syslog
<om26er> Is there a way to force device to deep sleep with usb cable connected ?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<om26er> thought so :/
<nik90_> charles: hey, I wanted to bring another bug regarding the alarm snap decision to your attention. Bug 1324580
<ubot5> bug 1324580 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "alarm will only ring for a minute and stop whether or not the user interacted with it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324580
<nik90_> charles: please raise its priority since it is rather important that the alarm doesn't stop ringing after a minute and also is dismissed on pressing the button in the snap decision
<charles> nik90_, in  meeting now, will look atfer the meeting
<pmcgowan> om26er, only if you lose the usb connection, cause thats whats keeping it awake
<nik90_> charles: np
<pmcgowan> awe_,  hey, I am not getting any ServiceNumbers reported, is there a way to check if thats correct at ofono layer?
<awe_> pmcgowan, I'm in a mtg; get back to you in a bit
<om26er> pmcgowan, heh yes :) we kind of needed that the other way to automate a user experience to be run in the lab.
<jgdx> pmcgowan, also seeing blank "phone" page
<pmcgowan> jgdx, MP in process to fix
<anpok> hm camera on nexus4 stopped working today.. using devel-proposed from tue/wed last week, showing only black background with controls on top. After some days of working.
<captainskyhawk> Hey, everyone -- flashed by Nexus 7 2013 with the command "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap", but instead of rebooting into Ubuntu, it just goes back to the recovery
<anpok> are there any logs I could look for errors?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, ack
<captainskyhawk> After rebooting, it just sits on the screen that says "Google" with the unlock icon
<captainskyhawk> Tried searching on google, couldn't find much for the 2013 nexus 7
<awe_> pmcgowan, service-number should work fine at the ofono layer.  'list-modems' can be used to examine them.
<awe_> pmcgowan, that said, we have no mechanism to make them visible to the user
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1337189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337189 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "No access to Service Numbers on SIM" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, it is the new field, its looking for serial number
<pmcgowan> awe_, we do now
<pmcgowan> awe_, I see none in list-modems, so its safe to assume none are defined? that seems odd but who knows
<awe_> which is?
<pmcgowan> sim services on the phone page in system settings
<kenvandine> awe_,  ServiceNumbers in org.ofono.SimManager is empty
<kenvandine> for pmcgowan
<awe_> if you see none from list-modems, it's safe to assume none are defined
<kenvandine> works for me
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> i figured, didn't know if maybe it was an ofono bug
<captainskyhawk> That's cool, I can hook up my nexus 7 and do a "adb shell" to it, and access some sort of filesystem, but it's not doing anything else with Ubuntu touch
<awe_> can one of you guys comment on the above bug and/or more it to ubuntu-system-settings package?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, perhaps we should explicitly say "None defined" or something
<kenvandine> yeah
<Stskeeps>  /g bijjal
<pmcgowan> awe_, which bug?
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> nm
<balloons> t1mp, quick question on the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa for trusty; will  ubuntu-ui-toolkit be updated?
<popey> balloons: I asked bzoltan1 that earlier...
<balloons> popey, heh, I keep forgetting to ask because it's been out of date for some time, and I'm curious why. I believe you can just install the deb (which fixes my needs for testing)
<popey> balloons: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/14/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t11:46
<popey> balloons: specifically http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/14/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t12:24
<bzoltan1> balloons: no, the UITK will not be released anymore to the SDK PPA
<balloons> bzoltan1, ahh, no to runtimes :-)
<balloons> ok, thank you for the clarity
<bzoltan1> balloons: no probs
<slangasek> cyphermox_: ok, thanks for confirming that my "Flight mode" bug is probably-fixed; I'll let you know if it recurs
<cyphermox_> slangasek: well, let me know if it looks fine once you're running an image > 127 or so
<slangasek> ack
<slangasek> as soon as I see that this is promoted :
<slangasek> :)
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> any time now ;)
<kenvandine> Laney, sil2100: FYI i submitted my libqofono patch upstream
<Laney> thanks ♥
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> :)
<barry> mandel: ping
<mterry> slangasek, any luck with bug 1323732?
<ubot5> bug 1323732 in adduser (Ubuntu) "adduser should support managing additional password/shadow/group files from libnss-extrausers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323732
<mterry> ogra_, how ready is the image for a no-password phablet user?
<slangasek> mterry: getting back into it today
<mterry> slangasek, awesome, thanks
<mterry> ogra_, I'd appreciate a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560 and a comment on whether this will interfere with your adb shell work
<daker> the new fligh mode checkbox broke my wifi workflow :(
<mterry> Laney, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/locking-hash/+merge/224346 when you get a chance?  Or if not you, who should I be bugging about USS these days?
<pmcgowan> yay one event alarm!
<mterry> tedg, how ready are indicators for locked-user mode?
<frecel> popey: is the clock updating properly for you on the home screen on r129?
<popey> hello frecel
<popey> yes
<frecel> I caught it twice today being a few minutes behind the actual time
<tedg> mterry, Not too ready, haven't had time to do anything special yet. So they're likely to be largely "session-ish"
<popey> frecel: interesting, will keep an eye out
<popey> frecel: caught it!
<frecel> popey: is there a wiki page with all the core apps?
<popey> frecel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<mhall119> popey: I added an updated answer to an old AU questions of yours: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts/497752#497752
<mhall119> now sure if you can change the accepted answer or not, I would hope so
<daker> mhall119: is that icon correct ?
<kenvandine> elopio, i've updated my content-hub/testability branch to include some test images for picture transfers
<mhall119> daker: huh, I don't think it is, weird it seems to be a mix of the contacts app and the dialer app iccons
<mhall119> kenvandine: ^^
<mhall119> daker: it's what was on my screen though
<kenvandine> dunno
<popey> mhall119: get more people to upvote it ☻
<kenvandine> you mean the icon in the notification?
<daker> mhall119: i have seen it a lot of times, i tought it was some caching issue
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> looks crazy :)
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^ see that?
 * kenvandine wonders if it's possible to set two icons and notify-osd stacks them
<renatu> kenvandine, yes I saw sometimes two icons in the notification
<mhall119> daker: do we have up to date docs anywhere for debugging HTML5 apps using the chrome console?
<mhall119> all I could fine is http://daker.me/2013/11/web-apps-remote-debugging-on-ubuntu-touch.html but that's from last year so I don't know if it still works
<daker> mhall119: i am not really sure, the app needs to run with --inspector
<daker> but looking at QTC script it's not the case anymore
<daker> zbenjamin: anyidea why we don't run HTML5 apps with --inspector anymore ?
<mhall119> bzoltan2: alex_abreu: ^^
<daker> it was their but at some point it was removed https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/135#share/qtcreator/ubuntu/menu.json
<daker> removed here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/167
<alex_abreu> mhall119, mmmh no idea why it was removed ...
<alex_abreu> it shouldn't have been
<daker> see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/167
<alex_abreu> yeah I saw
<daker> i have to go, breaking the fast in few minutes
<mhall119> daker: enjoy :)
<mhall119> and thanks for find this
<mhall119> finding
<daker> thanks
<frecel> is there a way of testing the keyboard on the desktop?
<bzoltan2> alex_abreu: mhall119: no idea why it was removed, I will check it with zbenjamin tomorrow
<pmcgowan> jgdx, kenvandine with the latest I am getting a binding loop detected on the cellular page which seems related to the tech selection stuff, did you see that?
<rickspencer3> hey, if I side installed, like this, how do I uninstall?
<rickspencer3> pkcon -p install-local com.ubuntu.developer.ralsina.hello_0.2_all.click
<mhall119> rickspencer3: IIRC, you sudo click unregister --all-users com.ubuntu.developer.ralsina.hello
<rickspencer3> oh
 * rickspencer3 tries
<elopio> kenvandine: thanks a lot. Richard and I will work on the address book tests that use it this week.
<kenvandine> elopio, cool, let me know how it goes
<elopio> sure. We'll soon show you the branch.
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I saw it on the flickable. Is that what you're seeing?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, could be something that's dependent on a value that isn't set yet
<pmcgowan> jgdx, kenvandine yes ad yes
<pmcgowan> not sure how it will manifest
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^ you mentioned something about a hack re: the flickable? :)
<kenvandine> ok, that stuff is common, not sure we can really do anything with it
<kenvandine> well is it causing a problem?
<kenvandine> the hack on the flickable shouldn't be related
<kenvandine> and actually that page doesn't have the hack, i don't think
<jgdx> ok
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the concern would be depending on values the display may not be correct
<pmcgowan> but it may never do anything
<kenvandine> yeah, we can look at it
<kenvandine> got a line #?
<mhall119> ralsina: ping
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, no line number, just the flickable
<ralsina> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> ralsina: hey, what are you using for your push notifications docs? I'd like to make sure we're ready to pull them into the developer portal as soon as they're ready
<ralsina> mhall119: it's docutils but I can convert to anything in a hurry
<mhall119> ok
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone seen an issue where the 'phone number' in system-settings is not your actual phone number?
<popey> ahayzen: i didnt know we had such a field, where do you see that?
<ahayzen> popey, System Settings app... then 'about this phone' at the bottom... then the first line is 'phone number'
<ahayzen> popey, it is displaying what i believe was my temporary number before my real one was transferred to the sim
<popey> i dont get that
<popey> i see no phone number field
<ahayzen> popey, hmm do you have a sim card in the phone?
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> popey, which image you on? i'm on #130 now
<popey> me too
<ahayzen> popey, magic!
<popey> ahayzen: screenshot?
<ahayzen> popey, gimme a sec...
<ahayzen> popey, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMbE56TDNqVDFhenc
<ahayzen> popey, the top one says 'Phone Number' and starts with 075...my actual number starts 077 ;)
<ahayzen> popey, so why doesn't yours show you the phone number?...and why is mine incorrect lol
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, popey we are getting that info from ofono
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-14-223935.png
<popey> my phone
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, it is showing my temporary number that came with the sim... not my real number which was transferred a few days later
<ahayzen> popey, hah... who is your network operator?
<popey> giffgaff
<popey> pmcgowan: shall i file a bug in ofono?
<ahayzen> they use o2 right? ...and i'm on o2
<ahayzen> ...and should i file a bug for my issue as well?
<pmcgowan> popey, if no number is returned we dont show the field
<popey> yes, o2
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, and if multiple numbers are returned, we show the first one
<pmcgowan> seems bugs are in order
<pmcgowan> then we can get some command line info
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, hmm is there anyway i can check what it is returning?
<popey> wonder if ofono-scripts has something
<pmcgowan> yeah do a list-modems and check subscribernumbers in the simmanager
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, popey ^^
<pmcgowan> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<popey> no number listed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7795545/
<pmcgowan> popey, thats the entire output?
<popey> yes
<popey> also, i need to file a bug about airplane mode
<popey> stab the airplane switch a few times and you can break it
<pmcgowan> popey, by contrast, my att sim output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7795555/
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, 'SubscriberNumbers' has 1 number... the incorrect number...
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, interesting, then please file a bug, need to figure out where that new number is provisioned
<pmcgowan> that will be common
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, ok i'll ping you the bug in a bit...
<popey> woah
<pmcgowan> popey, I cant understand why ofono is getting no data for you, something not right there
<popey> lemme try the other phone
<pmcgowan> you have no interfaces defined
<popey> vother phone gives way more info
<popey> ok, other (main) phone has loads of data
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7795562/
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, add the output from the list command to the bug, maybe there will be a clue
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, will do
<popey> probably because one of my phones has run out of tarriff
<popey> or because i pressed airline button lots
<pmcgowan> popey, lol
<pmcgowan> maybe the modem is off, et me look again
<pmcgowan> yeah its off
<pmcgowan> popey, turn the modem on
 * beuno watches pmcgowan troll popey by covertly asking "have you turned it off and on again?"
<popey> pmcgowan: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-14-225307.png
<popey> what do I press?
<pmcgowan> popey, flight mode ;)
<popey> flight mode is off
<pmcgowan> popey,  or do enable-modem script
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-14-225353.png
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1341805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341805 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono displays old number after a new number has been provisioned" [Undecided,New]
<popey>    /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, enable-modem not working?
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-modem
<popey> Connecting modem /ril_0...
<popey> pmcgowan: no
<popey> but this almost certainly is that I ran out of credit on this sim
<popey> so lets not worry till I add more credit
<pmcgowan> ok lets see if thats it, I have a sim like that as well
<popey> pmcgowan: cant make emergency calls... is that implemented yet?
<pmcgowan> popey, dont htink Ui is in yet
<popey> ok
<popey> hmm, says I have credit
<popey> wonder if this is as a result of me mucking about with airplane mode
<ahayzen> popey, hmmm but i duck in a out of airplane mode as i use it for 'silent' mode ;)
<ahayzen> popey, even in flight mode it still shows the phone number
<popey> hmm
<popey> will play more
<jarreed01>  So I have an idea for the Ubuntu Touch OS. It is something I use everyday on my android. It is a tilt control setting were if my phone tilts enough to be placed in my pocket or if my android is set face down the screen will lock. If I would like this specifically and other tilt controlls, like turning auto-tilt on and off, to be implemented into the Ubuntu Touch OS how would I go about making a setting page on the status 
<jarreed01>  lled "Tilt Controls" were I can implement these controls and other ones. Also by doing so will it have to be an app for some one to install or who would I contact to get it intergrated into the system so its built into everyones Ubuntu Touch phone. I posted this idea on the xda forums. I was told that it was an interesting idea and to try posting this here and on #ubuntu-devel
<nik90_> jarreed0: post it on the ubuntu touch mailing list. Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<jarreed0> nik90_: ok thanks. will do
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-15
<daker> popey: i am also seeing the same issue(ofono) on the screenshots
<daker> mhall119: bug 1341893
<ubot5> bug 1341893 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "[regression] HTML5 apps needs to run with --inspector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341893
<sergiusens> cjwatson: do we have a stable interface for figuring out if a click package is installed or removed (by poll/queries and/or events)?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: usually hooks are suitable
<cjwatson> sergiusens: you're meant to catch up with the current state of the system, rather than trying to track individual events
<mhall119> daker: thanks, can you send that to dbarth and/or bzoltan2
<Kohelet> out of curiosity, how much of ubuntu touch is reliant on android? Is it just the kernel or is it more than that?
<Kohelet> I'm trying to port UT to the Xperia Z Ultra and I figure it should be easy since the kernel source for the Z Ultra is all open source
<mhall119> Kohelet: it uses the android kernel patches and some drivers to run on Android hardware, that's about it these days
<mhall119> Kohelet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has information to help you with porting
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I guess hooks are the proper way now that you mention it
<Kohelet> mhall119: thanks, I've seen the porting guide and it's not quite clear
<Kohelet> once I get a working build I'm hoping to make a better one to share with people who want to build for other devices
<sergiusens> cjwatson: hooks can be a bit overboard though; I just want something like an API to do APP_ID.isInstalled() and a dbus signal or similar to catch them
<cjwatson> sergiusens: You can check for the current state using libclick, but I don't expect to add dbus signals for installation.  I think most such things are going to need to make sure to catch up later anyway, with the exception of the scope that's actually doing the installation and that seems to work already ...
<crocket> Will ubuntu phone be released this year?
<crocket> hello?
<sarnold> crocket: both meizu and bq are hoping to release ubuntu-touch based phones this year
<crocket> meizu and bq?
<crocket> sarnold, Are they telecome companies?
<crocket> sarnold, I hope to purchase an empty ubuntu phone.
<crocket> like nexus 5.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: thanks
 * sergiusens reads libclick's hdr
<sarnold> crocket: meizu and bq are handset makers -- see http://www.bqreaders.com/ and http://en.meizu.com/
<crocket> sarnold, good
<crocket> sarnold, Will ubuntu phones come with mobile p2p network capabilities?
<sarnold> crocket: I don't know what that is
<crocket> sarnold, Now, smartphones can directly connect among themselves.
<crocket> sarnold, Now, smartphones can't directly connect among themselves.
<crocket> can't
<ryukafalz> ...bluetooth? :P
<crocket> Smartphones don't establish network routes based on availability of nearby smartphones.
<ryukafalz> ah, okay, that's a bit more ambitious
<crocket> Smartphones should be able to route packets via nearby smartphones.
<crocket> A routing protocol should adapt to availability of nearby smartphones.
<crocket> It's a wireless mesh network.
<sarnold> crocket: it's ubuntu; you can apt-get install batmand if you want. it probably won't get you cellular data services (sms or phone) but ought to work for data things..
<ryukafalz> mesh networking is not something that is currently in ubuntu touch by default, but that's likely mostly because nobody's currently working on it
<crocket> sarnold, Can I install batmand without rooting it?
<ryukafalz> I don't know about future released phones, but currently... you have root
<crocket> huh
<crocket> fuck
<crocket> If I have to root, that's not going to help much.
<sarnold> crocket: we're trying to change the world :) think less "phone" and more "converged computing device"
<crocket> sarnold, Mesh network is not just about phones.
<sarnold> crocket: exactly
<ryukafalz> I mean, I hope manufacturers will be smart enough to not lock down their ubuntu phones, but I can't tell what they're going to do months down the line
<ryukafalz> crocket: You might be interested in cjdns and project meshnet
<sarnold> ryukafalz: indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if some third-party DRM service gets in a fit if you've got the ability to use sudo, but we're all aware that a "converged computing device" without administrative privileges is just not that interesting.
<crocket> BATMAN will hopefully kill joker(telecome).
<crocket> sarnold, It's more about social status.
<ryukafalz> sarnold: Yep. I'm sure someone will try it though, and the average consumer might not even care D:
<crocket> If manufacturers disregard peons, they'll lock down ubuntu phones.
<ryukafalz> I mean, look at most people now... "Admin access to my own phone? Why would I need that?"
<crocket> ryukafalz, With mesh network, we can make things like location-based twitter.
<crocket> Location-based communications.
<ryukafalz> crocket: You're preaching to the choir here buddy :P
<crocket> ryukafalz, meaning?
<ryukafalz> Meaning I already have thought about and agree with everything you're saying ;)
<crocket> ryukafalz, ok
<ryukafalz> and am somewhat active in local mesh networking projects
<ryukafalz> (though they've kinda died down lately =/)
<crocket> ryukafalz, Why don't you make an ubuntu phone with mesh network capabilities?
<ryukafalz> Cell phone mesh networks tend to require a critical mass of phones that support it, else your message never makes it to its destination
<crocket> duh
<sarnold> ryukafalz: heh, would you just use uucp for hop-based message passing? :)
<ryukafalz> The problem is getting there... :P
<ryukafalz> sarnold: Hmm, hadn't thought of using UUCP, that's an interesting idea
<ryukafalz> Return of the newsgroups!
<sarnold> hehe
<ryukafalz> In any case, I'm more active in the Sailfish and Nemo communities than Ubuntu, this conversation just caught my eye :P
 * ryukafalz will definitely be trying out various meshnet things on Linux-based phones though
<jarreed0> I have a idea for a Ubuntu Touch software. I have already been told by a few people that is something they would like to have built into their Ubuntu Smartphones. This is my first project and it is something I want to seen get down. I do not think I can do this by myself. So I was hoping some developers will check out my repo, https://github.com/jarreed0/UbuntuTiltControls, and help contribute with it. The software is to lo
<crocket> ryukafalz, Without mesh network, it's difficult to have fun.
<crocket> because of state intervention.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gummi Worm Day! :-D
<asac> ogra: where are our seed branches again?
<ogra_> asac, lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/
<popey> happy birthday Saviq
<Saviq> o/
<jgdx> brendand, are we going to use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.14.10/view/head:/tests/autopilot/indicator_network/tests/test_unlock_sim.py#L65 for tests in systems ettings?
<jgdx> i.e. PhonesimManager
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: hey, on the latest image I seem to be getting an out of memory when navigating to m.lavoz.com.ar http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798090/
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: is that a known issue? was working fine on yesterday's image; this is a fresh boot btw
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, not an known issue, let me check
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: only happens on that site so far
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, can you reproduce reliably?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: pretty much; type the address and it starts to load and render and then crashes
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: not sure if my history has anything to do with this
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: but I go there every morning :)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, it shouldn’t, but you never know… I’m testing here on N7 and I’m not seeing this
 * sergiusens tries to clean up history (saving it in the process)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, would you mind filing a bug so that someone else with a N4 can take a look?
<sergiusens> sure
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: after doing mv ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app . it works again
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: so it may not be site related but history related
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I'll upload my database and mark the bug private
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, perfect, thanks, I’ll take a look as soon as you send me the bug report
<brendand> jgdx, yeah for dual sim testing
<jgdx> brendand, is anyone on your team/you able to set that up?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: my local webbroser dir is 82MB compressed so it might take a bit :)
<brendand> jgdx, i guess i can have a look at it
<jgdx> brendand, thanks
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, that’s a lot, I’m curious to see what takes up that much space
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, why is nuntium running in devices without any GSM or 3G ... we should make it depend on a running ofono
<sergiusens> ogra_: complicated; I had that and steve told me it had potentials for races
<sergiusens> ogra_: I guess we can make the upstart job depend on the property just like ofono
<sergiusens> ogra_: problem is, being a session service; I can miss out on signals thrown by the system
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1342077
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1342077 not found
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, it’s too private :) I can’t access it
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: let me try and subscribe you, I guess you haven't been added as  a triager for webbrowser app
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: see if you can access now
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, yup, thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: how's adb push/pull going to work with adb as phablet?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: great!
<nik90_> charles: I am adding Bug 1337917 to indicator-datetime. The alarm volume (which you exposed via dbus) should be independant of the phone's global volume
<ubot5> bug 1337917 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm does not ring when phone is muted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337917
<nik90_> charles: As a default, may be we should set the alarm volume to a reasonable value which will then be picked up by the clock app
<nik90_> charles: this way, at no times will the alarm be muted unless the user explicitly set the alarm volume really low.
<brendand> jgdx, which panel is the dual-sim stuff being implemented in - is it Phone?
<brendand> jgdx, or Cellular?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the same way as before ...
<ogra_> (abd push/pull)
<jgdx> brendand, cellular at least
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, with one minor differentce ... it defaults to ~ ... so adb pull foo.sh will pull /home/phablet/foo.sh
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, how am I supposed to push to /cache/recovery?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I guess this can bring in the requirement that you need to be in recovery; but let's come do that as a last option
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, there seems to be a group for that (2001) ... i giess we need to add the pahblet user
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, these solvable answers sound good :-)
<ogra_> well, i have to check what that group id stands for ... i hope it isnt "shell" i tried to avoid that one
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i think a (security) look over https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560 would be good
<ogra_> i wonder if "passwd -l" wouldnt be nicer ...
<mterry> ogra_, passwd -d is what AccountsService does/expects when you use their API for setting no-password
<Saviq> rsalveti, hmm, how did it happen that https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/qtubuntu-gles/utopic is outdated vs. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-gles ?
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, but empty means you can echo some crypted empty string to sudo and get access
<ogra_> mterry, see the casper code ...
<mterry> ogra_, or call passwd and set a new password then sudo, yeah
<ogra_> mterry, -l will completely block passwords
<mdeslaur> if -l works, I'd probably prefer that
<Saviq> rsalveti, another thing I was thinking... couldn't -gles be packaging-only branches?
<rsalveti> Saviq: importer probably failed to import the latest package
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure how that would impact the phone though
<rsalveti> Saviq: this is an auto-importer branch
<mdeslaur> oh, wait "Users with a locked password are not allowed to change their password."
<ogra_> mdeslaur, it shouldnt
<mterry> ogra_, mdeslaur: I'm not sure how well that would work on the phone.  We'd need sudo rights to unlock, right?
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure, if you want to create bzr branches, just a packaging one should be enough
<mterry> ogra_, mdeslaur: which means we'd need to patch AccountsService to do the unlocking for us
<mdeslaur> meh, no good.... -d it is
<mterry> ogra_, mdeslaur: much like it does "passwd -d" for us today
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah I know, but just for maintenance reasons... it's really weird to do what we're doing with those -gles....
<ogra_> mterry, sudo rights for unlocking ?
<ogra_> mterry, why would that be ...
<mterry> ogra_, like, root would need to unlock the user again, right?
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<rsalveti> Saviq: I can create branches for all of them if you prefer that way
<ogra_> right, if you cant set the passwd -l isnt good
<Saviq> rsalveti, can we do anything for the auto-imported branch?
<rsalveti> if it makes easier when landing stuff
<ogra_> otoh empty isnt so great either
<rsalveti> let's just create a packaging branch then, and should work better
<mterry> ogra_, I thought we'd talked about this on the ML.  I thought the plan was to lock down adb rather than passwords on the device
<rsalveti> is there any package you want the branch to be created first?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: it's not ideal, but it reflects reality on the device for now
<Saviq> rsalveti, qtubuntu, yeah
<mdeslaur> we definitely need to think of a strategy for the future
<rsalveti> Saviq: ok
<frecel> popey:  I cought my phone do the clock thing a few more times yesterday on r130
<ogra_> mterry, adb checks for "password matches username", "password empty" and "password locked"  ... it will refuse to start if either of these is true
<mterry> ogra_, cool
<frecel> popey: It seems like sometimes when you turn the screen on it doesn't actually refresh anything for some seconds  or until you touch it
<mdeslaur> ogra_: sounds good enough
<mdeslaur> no password isn't worse than hard coding it to "phablet"
<mterry> heh, right
<ogra_> yeah
<mdeslaur> the only thing accessible is adb and ssh, if adb checks for no password, and ssh is forced to use keys, I think we're fine
<ogra_> what does sudo do if it is empty ?
<mterry> ogra_, it won't let you sudo
<ogra_> good
 * ogra_ wasnt sure
 * mdeslaur wasn't sure either
<mterry> ogra_, but again... you can just call passwd and set one
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and you actually have to for having adb access ... i doubt anyone will script much via the terminal app :=
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ogra_, while I have you here, does germinate look at proposed pocket, too?
<mterry> yeah, and they can just passwd for now if they want it.  The UI for setting a password is coming
<Saviq> ogra_, just wondering about how we'll need to order / depend
<ogra_> mdeslaur, ssh isnat accessible without being able to "sudo start ssh" or "sudo setprop ... "
<ogra_> Saviq, i dont think it looks at proposed, not sure ... ask cjwatson
<mdeslaur> ogra_: good
<cjwatson> Saviq: that depends how germinate is run
<cjwatson> Saviq: what exactly are you talking about?
<ogra_> cjwatson, i guess at meta package generation
<Saviq> cjwatson, yes, that
<cjwatson> only the release pocket
<Saviq> cjwatson, we'll be NEWing qtmir soon, and we'll need it seeded in ubuntu-touch, just trying to find out about the order
<mterry> ogra_, so are we OK with landing that branch then?
<Saviq> ok, that should be fine
<cjwatson> though of course you can hack it
<Saviq> nah that's fine
<Saviq> cjwatson, ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> Saviq, i usualyl do a direct upload of my NEW packages ... once they (and their deps if there are any) are reviwed and approved i seed them
<cjwatson> "dists: utopic utopic-proposed" if you need that
<cjwatson> (in update.cfg)
<ogra_> mterry, i'm trying to thonk of things that will break, did you dicauss with the CI team about the lab devices etc ?
<cjwatson> But right, usually you wouldn't add something to the metapackage until after it's landed
<ogra_> s/thonk/think/
<cjwatson> Might get more complicated if it's taking over something from another source
<ogra_> i dont think it is that complex here ... just a simple new package we want seeded later
<ogra_> we just dont have any process to reflect NEWing easily in the train
<mterry> ogra_, about CI, yeah they mentioned it was all "adb shell" calls and then sudoing to reduce privileges, not adb shelling and then trying to use sudo to raise privileges.  Right, fginther?
<ogra_> mterry, then we should be fine ... (only once my stuff lands the world will fall apart then :P )
<mterry> ogra_, right  :)  I want to get my stuff in before then so I don't get associated with that fallout  ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mterry, btw, that change deserves a lot of noise on the ML, wiki etc ... to make people aware they cant use phablet phablet anymore as documented
<mterry> ogra_, yes, if this lands, I will respond to my original email to the ML about the change, saying it happened
<mterry> ogra_, wiki is interesting.  I wonder how many places we talk about the default password
<ogra_> heh, no idea
<ogra_> but it is mentioned once at least ... i know i got the info from there back when i started :)
<ogra_> i guess a fulltext search for "phablet" wont help much :P
<mterry> right...
<mterry> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ogra_> yeah, i think thats authoritative
<mterry> But that's for 13.10, not 14.04
<ogra_> yep, nobody took care for it since first creation
<mterry> ogra_, but I'm wondering if we want to update it now or wait for 14.04
<ogra_> we should update it with RTM
<ogra_> so that it matches the devices that get sold
<mterry> ogra_, right, that's what I was mentally thinking with 14.04
 * mterry isn't use to out-of-cycle releases
<ogra_> well, it is 14.10 ... 0.5 ...
<ogra_> or so
<mterry> ogra_, oh man!
<mterry> ogra_, what year is it even
<mterry> I forgot we released 14.04
<ogra_> 14.10/2
<ogra_> :)
<fginther> mterry, that actually sounds backwards.  AIUI, all adb access will enter as the phablet user and there fore using sudo to raise to root
<mterry> fginther, that's a future change, but yes
<mterry> fginther, I was more interested in how it works today in order to land this one change that removes sudo by default for the phablet user
<mterry> fginther, we can adjust as needed once adb changes too
<fginther> mterry, right, today adb enters as root
<mterry> fginther, right.  And more importantly, CI never does any weird 'adb shell, sudo as phablet, then sudo as root' stuff?
<piggz> hi ... ive just built my first ubuntu rom, and as predicted it doesnt work ... i used cm10.1 sources and built  boot.img and system.img ... i had to strip out adb and libcrypto from boot.img as the boot partition is only 4mb.  With them it was >5mb, now its 2.4mb
<piggz> i flashed the boot and system using adb, and have a lovely boot loop
<piggz> any way of debugging?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: alexabreu: can we get this bug escalated so it can be fixed soon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1341893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341893 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "[regression] HTML5 apps needs to run with --inspector" [Undecided,New]
<alexabreu> bzoltan1, ^ do you know if Bejamin worked on it?
<alexabreu> Benjamin
<bzoltan1> alexabreu: mhall119: the real remote run configuration for HTML5 project is work in progress. We plan to land it tomorrow. The local run configuration has this --inspector. I will check with zbenjamin for the same in the remote mode
 * zbenjamin is here
 * bzoltan1 unleashes zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: mhall119: the --inspector switch is only used on the phone when its in your desktop file
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: mhall119: since we now package and install the click package we cannot just add switches to the exec line
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, whats the plan for debugging apps?
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: for debugging apps there is a debug helper script that enabled qml and c++ debugging if its selected in the run configuration in QtC
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: the click package then is packaged in a special way
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, any plans to add html5 support, why was it left out?
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: because html5 had no run configuration UI in QtCreator, it was just executed with the Ctrl+F12 shortcut
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: we would need a extra setting for that also in the Runconfigs, so the user can check/uncheck it
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: also we have no debugger support build in QtC for that and tbh i didn't even know about that switch :/
<mhall119> is there any reason we would ever want to launch an app from QtCreator without debug support?
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, what about launching on the desktop? ... we should at least hav ethe --inspector there
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: yeah i can add that
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: it is already there it seems
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: i get that when running a html5 project locally: Inspector server started successfully. Try pointing a WebKit browser to http://192.168.178.20:9221
<zbenjamin> mhall119: if we always start with debugging enabled , we can just add the --inspector switch to the desktop file
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, mhall119 which I think is acceptable for now ....
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, do you want a mr?
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: as long as you only change the desktop file in the template we should be fine, i have a MR pending which touched a lot of code :)
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, thats the idea yes, just the template for now
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: then go for it if you have time :)
<alexabreu> I dont but its not the hardest mr in the world so
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: you never know ;)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, I can’t reproduce the crash on my N7, even with your cache :/
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/add-html5-inspector-flag-to-desktop/+merge/226858
<zbenjamin> alexabreu: thx, do we need that for HTML5 as well?
<alexabreu> zbenjamin, sorry yes too fast on this
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: that's a bummer :-/
<sil2100> boiko: how's the branch review going? :)
<jhodapp> boiko: do you have a package built for the telephony-service fix?
<jhodapp> boiko: for armhf
<ogra_> jhodapp, there should be a silo soon, once the code got reviewed and happroved
<jhodapp> ogra_: yeah, I'd just like it right now so that I am not waiting a lot for my audio recording task
<jhodapp> ogra_: it failed to run the tests when doing a debuild locally
<ogra_> i guess you will have to build yourself
<ogra_> but once your package is done there might also be a silo ready :)
<jhodapp> hopefully
<piggz> zbenjamin: hi, where do i know you from?
<zbenjamin> piggz: the #qt channel probably?
<boiko_> sil2100: sorry, I was out for lunch, finishing the testplan now.
<boiko_> jhodapp: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/telephony-service-utopic-armhf-ci/76/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<sil2100> boiko: thanks!
<jhodapp> boiko: that works great, thanks
<boiko> jhodapp: nice! :)
<jhodapp> ogra_: the fix works well
<ogra_> yay
<jhodapp> ogra_: bootup is fast again, and camera-app comes right up
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> SHIP IT!
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> boiko: could you prepare a landing for it?
<boiko> sil2100: yep, I'll do right now
<mterry> ogra_, in addition to that no-password branch, I'm going to add libnss-extrausers to seed and look into enabling that
<frecel> will ubuntu touch execute anyhing that the desktop file points at or are there restrictions?
<frecel> mhall119: ^^
<ogra_> mterry, was on my list anyway, but dont hold back ... note that we need slangasek's adduser fix first though
<mterry> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> if you cant change the password we cant land that (yet)
<mhall119> frecel: it will only execute what it's apparmor policy allows
 * slangasek puts his hands on his head and walks in a circle
<ogra_> lol
<mterry> ogra_, what do you mean about changing the password?
<ogra_> mterry, /etc/shadow is readonly
<mterry> right
<ogra_> passwd wont work on it
<mterry> sure, ok
<frecel> mhall119: I see, I'm just looking into building Ubuntu Touch apps with Ecere SDK
<ogra_> which is why we can land *any* of these password related bits only after we have the ability to use adduser on libnss-extrausers
<ogra_> the phablet user account needs to go into that instead of /etc/passwd|group|shadow
<ogra_> (at build time)
<mterry> ogra_, if worse came to worse, couldn't we just hack up having the phablet user be added in libnss-extrausers space even without proper adduser support?  Surely we can work some sed magic or something
<ogra_> mterry, and what do the devs do then ? you need to be able to use passwd and adduser to change the PW or groups
<concord> Any ideas on Ubuntu Phone?
<mterry> ogra_, I assumed libnss-extrausers hooked into PAM such that passwd worked.  I don't actually know how it does its magic
<concord> Will it be available in 2014?
<ogra_> mterry, passwd goes through PAM to set your password ? that would be news to me
<ogra_> concord, thats the plan ... on two devices
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, that's how I'm used to it working
<ogra_> mterry, passwd somply operates on /etc/passwd ... shadow hooks in here and intercepts when you set your password and the shadow db is enabled, i dont think pam is anywhere in that picture
<mterry> ogra_, but your point about group membership is true.  we'd still need that to work
<ogra_> right
<mterry> ogra_, I think you're wrong about PAM/passwd
<mterry> ogra_, changing PAM stack configuration like I do in the no-password branch to change minlen=4 or remove obscure will affect passwd
<mterry> ogra_, there is a /etc/pam.d/passwd file that passwd uses to configure its pam stack
<ogra_> sure ...
<ogra_> but in the end it still needs to write to the right files
<mterry> ogra_, right...  I guess I had assumed it did that via a PAM module, but maybe it just directly does it after authenticating via PAM.  In which case not only the adduser package, but the shadow package need updating
<ogra_> lets just get all bits and pieces into place proper first ...
<slangasek> what about the shadow package?
<mterry> Right...  That's what we're talking about  :)
<slangasek> 'passwd' from the shadow package uses PAM to write out passwords
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so it would end up in the right file if pam is properly configured ?
<slangasek> other bits of the shadow suite, that manipulate things like e.g. account expiry, write directly to /etc/shadow; but I assume those are not at issue here
<slangasek> ogra_: yes
<mterry> ogra_, ok, well I'll go back to fixing up last nits in the UI layer  :)
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, libnss-extrausers can wait a sec
<ogra_> well, we might need it for other stuff too
<ogra_> slangasek, there is quite some flaw in the system-image idea WRT system users ... we will need to address that too somehow ... (UID/GID on two system images can differ for any daemon users since they are created dynamically at install time of the package)
<ogra_> an upgrade could overwrite /etc/passwd|group with the new IDs and break the whole system
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ do you already know about this issue?
<ogra_> there is a bug somewhere that i cant find anymore
<ogra_> lool, do you remember ^^^^ ?
<stgraber> slangasek: it's been mentioned as a potential problem, though I don't beieve I've seen a bug reporting a breakage yet (might have missed it). The way to resolve this for good isn't obvious either...
<ogra_> stgraber, no, it is a bug describing the potential problem ... there is no breakage yet
<slangasek> stgraber: if /etc/passwd or /etc/group is in the update list, back it up, diff it, and recursively chown/chmod?
<ogra_> at least none i know of
<stgraber> I guess the best workaround at the moment would be to ship boot hooks which chown/chgrp the relevant writable paths to the new value on first boot after update
<ogra_> slangasek, wow ... that could get heavy
<slangasek> stgraber: (FSVO "recursively chmod" that is resistant to ordering bugs if you have overlapping uid changes)
<slangasek> ogra_: it's a small filesystem
<ogra_> on a slow disk :)
<stgraber> ogra_: not really, since only paths on the writable partition would be affected by such a change, so not very many files at the moment
<slangasek> stgraber: oh?  "only paths on the writable partition"> because anything in the read-only image gets the uid/gid update on unpack?
<ogra_> would they ? do we carry fs permissions over on the redonal one ?
<stgraber> slangasek: correct
<ogra_> *readonly
<slangasek> stgraber, ogra_: alternative solution: grab the list of all known dynamically-allocated uids/gids; prepopulate them in the livefs build hook so that they're always the same; fail the build if there are any new entries added at build time
<stgraber> any file where the stat struct doesn't match ends up in the delta tarball, so a change of uid/gid will trigger the inclusion of the file
<ogra_> ah, that makes it all look a lot more trivial
<ogra_> i think we're fine with a book hook then
<stgraber> slangasek: I like that alternative solution, that'd avoid any delay on the client side, minimize delta size and makes sure we don't miss anything when we're adding packages (as a new user is usually an indication we need to setup a writable path too)
 * ogra_ doesnt like that it is more work ... beyond that it sounds better, yeah :) )
<slangasek> yes, also a legitimate addition of a system user is going to be an infrequent event... whereas there's a risk that an added system user coming in might actually be a sign of a wrong dependency
<slangasek> since system user ~= daemon, and we don't want more daemons sneaking onto the phone
<concord> ogra_: any idea which devices, from whom?
<ogra_> concord, BQ and Meizu
<concord> ogra_: thanks, I'll google it
 * sil2100 looks at boiko from the corner
<sil2100> (no pressure on silo 009!)
<boiko> sil2100: :D
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Really, no pressure, just wanted to poke how it's going ;p
<sil2100> boiko: oh, I meant silo 002!
 * sil2100 has problems with silo numbers today
<boiko> sil2100: there you go :)
<sil2100> YAAAY!
<sil2100> :>
<mhall119> frecel: you can build Ubuntu apps in any editor or IDE you choose, though obviously we recommend QtCreator as that's where we've put all of our effort
 * ogra_ uses vi :)
<frecel> I actually use vim or qtcreator for developing apps for UT but I'm in Ottawa for Linux Symposium now and I just sat on a talk about ecere SDK and wondered how hard would it be to get ecere applications to run on ubuntu touch
<jgdx> what are the recurring local system-settings ci failures? Any details on that?
<dobey> frecel: ecore? like Enlightenment?
<dobey> or what is ecere?
<frecel> dobey: http://ecere.org/
<seb128> pmcgowan, you can downgrade packages/install the old debs to get a backtrace
<pmcgowan> seb128, how? I have the package that crashed but not the symbols
<frecel> dobey: the eC language compiles to C so now I'm trying to compile C for armhf and run it on touch
<seb128> pmcgowan, get the ddeb from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-system-settings/
<pmcgowan> seb128, I am told its not there and only see the latest version
<dobey> frecel: well i guess if it supported Mir as a display back-end, and GLES for the 3D, i guess you could use it, sure
<seb128> pmcgowan, using apt?
<pmcgowan> yes
<seb128> pmcgowan, the apt index lists only currently, click on the url and see that there is more
<pmcgowan> seb128, oh!
<pmcgowan> that was my question esrlier
<seb128> pmcgowan, you can wget & dpkg -i ddebs from there
<pmcgowan> indeed
<dobey> the screenshots on that web page seem very 90s-ish though
<dobey> hmm
<frecel> dobey: I know, but that is what happens when the dev team consists of just developers and no designers :D
<dobey> not always
<pmcgowan> seb128, thanks, efforting that now
 * dobey needs to write a book or something perhaps
<lotuspsychje> any sign of the meizu touch yet?
<seb128> pmcgowan, yw!
<lotuspsychje> they showed off that meizu phone with touch on asia expo recently
<frecel> dobey: I just found out about it's existence today and I think it has some sane solutions for developing games to run on multiple platforms so I figured let's check if I can make it work with UT
<dobey> frecel: SDL might be a better option
<dobey> frecel: SDL 2.0 already has Mir support, and it's supported in the Steam kit as well, i think
<lool> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1332538 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332538 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^
<lool> slangasek, stgraber: ^
<slangasek> lool: ok
<lool> there's discussion of a solution
<frecel> dobey: I know, I'm not even doing it because I want to develop games with it, I just feel like hacking on something
<pmcgowan> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7799686/
<lotuspsychje> anywhere i can edit a file to keep brightness 100% in touch?
<pmcgowan> not helpful
<Guest92339> Hello, can anyone compile this Qt app for ununtu touch? it is a multi-encrypting messenger optimized for mobile: http://sourceforge.net/projects/goldbug/files/goldbug-im_WIN_0.9.07/
<Guest92339> would be nice to have a secure instant messenger on the touch.
<Guest92339> 0.9.07 is a new release of this and maybe someone can compile it for the ubutu touch ?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: hey, I'm looking at writing some click-reviewers-tools tests for the content-hub hook
<jdstrand> kenvandine: is there any more that can be in the content-hub json than what I see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799853/
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ie, a dictionary, with "source" and "destination" as keys, each containing a list of arbitrary strings to define the uri
<jdstrand> kenvandine: if the content-hub hook is defined in a spec somewhere, feel free to point me at it
<kenvandine> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799869/
<kenvandine> there's also share
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mterry> ogra_, have you actually tested libnss-extrausers?  I'm trying now and I can login, but not passwd due to "pam_unix(passwd:chauthtok): user "phablet" does not exist in /etc/passwd"
<mterry> ogra_, slangasek: hm, yup.  In pam_unix_passwd.c's pam_sm_chauthtok(), it only supports files(i.e. compat) and nis sources for passwd
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> my understanding was that we would be stacking with a different PAM module
<slangasek> is that not the case?
<mterry> slangasek, uh..  not sure.  libnss-extrausers doesn't seem to ship a pam module for use with it.  Maybe such a module exists in a different package...
<slangasek> mterry: ok; I assumed whoever had designed this had understood that there would be some PAM finagling required, sorry :)
<mterry> slangasek, well I'm fine with PAM finagling.  I had just been under the impression that module existed
<mterry> Or at least that libnss-extrausers hooked into the system in a way that PAM used
<mterry> slangasek, also... are you aware of how group lookups work with /etc/nsswitch.conf?    Like if a group foobar has entries in both /etc/group and /var/lib../group, do they merge?
<slangasek> mterry: I don't recall; infinity might know
 * mterry is worried that libnss-extrausers isn't going to be sufficient
<ogra_> slangasek, only nss config changes are required afaik ...
<mterry> ogra_, I'm getting less sure
<ogra_> mterry, dont worry :)
<Guest92339> Orga, do you know when the MX 3 will be out ?
<ogra_> slangasek, we shouldnt have to fiddle with anything in pam, it shuld all just work, the only issue was adduser
<slangasek> ogra_: no, that's not true at all
<ogra_> slangasek, ??
<slangasek> so if you thought this was just going to work on the PAM side, then I'm afraid you've gravely misunderstood
<ogra_> Guest92339, well, some time after september i would guess
<Guest92339> this means before chrsitmas ?
<ogra_> probably
<Guest92339> very late
<ogra_> "second half of the year" is all i know
<Guest92339> could be since 14 days
<ogra_> no ... :)
<Guest92339> will there be a pre-order page ?
<ogra_> that indeed assumes the OS is done ;)
<popey> Guest92339: that's up to the manufacturer, out of our control
<mterry> ogra_, well we need (a) the user to exist (b) to be able to use passwd to change password and (c) the ability to add/remove user from groups, notably nopasswdlogin.  libnss-extrausers might only be getting us (1)
<ogra_> so between "day the OS is done" and end of the year
<Guest92339> ok.
<mterry> "only be getting us (a)" rather
<Guest92339> who can compile an Qt app for ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> mterry, adduser gives us group control too
<popey> Guest92339: get the sdk, you can
<ogra_> passwd should work fine
<popey> Guest92339: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ - #ubuntu-app-devel is where app devs hang out
<mterry> ogra_, well I'm not 100% on the details there.  It gives us a group file.  But only for group ids above 500 I think?  And so I'm not sure if it can merges group entries from /etc/group and its own file
<ogra_> mterry, dont worry, the setup we will use is used on all debian servers atm ;)
<mterry> ogra_, passwd goes through pam_unix, which does not work with libnss-extrausers
<Guest92339> i think this app should be on the touch: http://sourceforge.net/projects/goldbug/files/goldbug-im_WIN_0.9.07/
<popey> Guest92339: feel free to port it
<Guest92339> it compiles for ubuntu
<mterry> I wonder if passwd can be configured differently
<ogra_> slangasek, not sure if we need pam tinkering, i understood infinity and stgraber that we wouldn't
<ajalkane_> Guest92339: You will need to port the UI to use QML. QtWidgets don't really work well with small screens
<ajalkane_> I see... as far as my quick glance reveals it's not a Qt application at all?
<ajalkane_> Ah it is... but indeed seems to be QWidget code. Porting to Qt's QML, and especially to Ubuntu Touch's QML components is needed
<Guest92339> no the widgets work as well for touch an mobile and they have been optimized  all processes can be reaced over rhe widgets QML is not needed  it has been tested as well on a windows tablet or mobile device.
<mterry> ogra_, well you seem pretty confident due to this pattern being used in debian servers, but I guess I'm not sure how to get it configured like we want
<ajalkane_> I'm not aware that QWidgets are supported on Ubuntu Touch...
<Guest92339> uh? it is Qt !
<ogra_> mterry, my plan was to work with stgraber and infinity on that next after i have the developer mode UI bits ready
<ogra_> mterry, feel free to approach them ahead of me ;)
<ogra_> i know they both are familiar with that setup and are running machines with it
<mterry> stgraber, infinity: consider yourselves poked next time you're around, grab me or ogra_  :)
<ajalkane> QWidgets are in Qt in "supported" but not actively anymore developed status. It seems mostly not supported in mobile devices and QML is the preferred approach
<Guest92339> uh? some say so some say so, QML has as well some negative feedback
 * sergiusens thinks every API, toolkit or language has "negatives"; doesn't stop them from getting the job done
<ajalkane> Well, having QWidgets working on mobile devices would need some platform specific code. Like it has for Linux Desktops, Windows, OS X. I don't think any of the Qt using mobile platforms (N9 MeeGo, Ubuntu Touch, BB 10, Sailfish) provide any QWidget compatibility. It's QML.
<ajalkane> Qt project has outlined QML is the future and I guess that's where the focus is regardless if there's some drawbacks in some scenarios compared to QWidgets
<slangasek> ogra_: as the PAM maintainer, I am telling you that you will need PAM changes :P
<ogra_> slangasek, heh, ok ... i guess i belive you then :)
<slangasek> pam_unix does not support writing to any other shadow files than /etc/shadow
<slangasek> so there must be some other pam module to handle this
<ogra_> i thought nsswitch hooks in there somewhere
<jdstrand> kenvandine: are there any constraints on the value of destination, source and share? ie, a regex I could apply?
<matv1> sergiusens i was told you might know more about mms support status. its not working right now. last bug on LP suggests there for a fix for that.
<sergiusens> matv1: which bug?
<matv1> But I'm not sure that has landed yet. Do you know?
<matv1> oh hang on i have to find it again
<sergiusens> matv1: sending doesn't work; that's known and being worked on; recv should work and if it doesn't, feel free to report a bug
<matv1> i see.
<matv1> sergiusens i was thinking of this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1325009
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325009 in messaging-app "support sending MMS for photos and vcards" [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> matv1: that's on salem_ 's turf
<matv1> sergiusens ok salem_ is hereby poked :)
<salem_> matv1, hey
<sergiusens> matv1: just wait for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1342270 to be fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342270 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "mms Content-Id and Content-Location mismatch with smil contents" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> it's not the only bug
<sergiusens> but it should be the last one in the chain
<salem_> salem_, status report is broken indeed, this is next on my todo list.
<salem_> matv1, ^
<matv1> salem_  I understand. so I dont need to do any bug rep.
<matv1> salem_ thnx
<renat__> pmcgowan, who is working on system settings language selector, sebastian has marked this bug #1342326, as duplicated of bug #1332584, and I do not think this is duplicated
<ubot5> bug 1342326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Language list not sorted alphabetically " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342326
<ubot5> bug 1332584 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Language selection isn't quite alphabetical" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332584
<renat__> pmcgowan, the language list has empty items and the language names does not follow a standard, some languages start with lowercase chars other with uppercase chars
<pmcgowan> renat__, I will take a look
<pmcgowan> renat__, add comments if you want
<matv1> _salem sergiussens so receiving should work?  i mean that wont involve the smil content bug right?
<matv1> because i just checked and it doesnt :(
<matv1> sergiusens ^
<sergiusens> matv1: it should if you are not in the US and not on t-mobile (we don't support ipv6)
<sergiusens> rephrasing; t-mobile in the US uses ipv6 and we do't support that
<matv1> sergiusens i am neither
<sergiusens> then log a bug like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1336146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336146 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "Cannot receive MMS from some devices" [High,Fix released]
<sergiusens> matv1: a new bug; don't piggyback on that one
<matv1> sergiusens  okay . but against nuntium right?
<sergiusens> matv1: yes ubuntu-bug nuntium from the device
<matv1> sergiusens sure  i will do that. thnx for the help.
<Noskcaj> Could someone please patch ubuntu-system-settings to work with upower 0.99? We're hoping to have the new upower in ubuntu this cycle
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-16
<lotuspsychje> morning touch devs :p
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apollo 11 Day! :-D
<jamesh> mardy: ping? I have a few questions about online-accounts
<Ron__> hello, i only want to know if the ubuntu tablet of meizu or bq will have got pen-digitalizator to write in the screen
<Ron__> i saw the scecs but i didn't found, just 10 points of touch
<Ron__> and sorry for my "engrish"
<mhr3> seb128, did you ever see my question about the pkg/abi stuff?
<seb128> mhr3, no
<seb128> when?
<mhr3> couple of days ago
<mhr3> let me find it in logs
<mhr3> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802578/
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, just get it added to the ubuntu-touch seed
<mhr3> seb128, isn't it a problem that the old version would no longer be buildable? ie the src pkg would be building newer ver?
<seb128> yeah, if you do that you need to keep different sources in the archive
<seb128> or build old/new abi from the same source
<mhr3> eh, option #3?
<seb128> mhr3, no option 3
<Laney> "don't break abi" :)
<mhr3> seb128, not what i wanted to hear :/
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, what Laney said is option 3
<seb128> stop changing your interfaces all the time
 * mhr3 looks at libmirserver22 and doesn't feel guilty despite whatever seb128 says
<seb128> lol
<seb128> at least they don't have clients to support/they transition those with them
<seb128> seems it's not your case
<mhr3> yea, lucky them
<mhr3> seb128, so what would happen if we added it to the seed and it was no longer buildable?
<seb128> mhr3, your new version would stay stucked in utopic-proposed and never reach an image because britney wouldn't let you do that
<mhr3> seb128, time to migrate to rebecca, britney seems old
<seb128> lol
<nik90_> anybody here familiar with QDbusInterface. The clock app needs to make a call to com.canonical.indicator.datetime and retrieve some properties. However I am having trouble connecting to the dbus interface.
<nik90_> Here is a code snippet and error output I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802826/
<mhr3> seb128, can't we at least have src pkg based based on different series?
<nik90_> dednick: ping (QDBus help)
<mhr3> seb128, like lp:foo/abiX
<dednick> nik90_: hey. what's up?
<nik90_> dednick: hey, I am not sure if you remember, but I started writing the custom class for the clock app to get dbus properties from indicator datetime.
<nik90_> dednick: however I am facing some errors that I am unable to solve, mind giving me a hand if you have time now?
<dednick> yup
<nik90_> dednick: so I have this code at the moment http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803025/
<nik90_> dednick: I can confirm that it is able to read the Dbus session bus since I fixed the cmake stuff. However when I run I get the error Service Unknown
<nik90_> dednick: I verified with d-feet if the interface, path and service names given were correct
<nik90_> dednick: the entire code is at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-alarm-settings/view/head:/backend/modules/Alarm/Settings/alarmsettings.cpp
<nik90_> dednick: I get QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties was not provided by any .service files")
<dednick> nik90_: firstly, is there a indicator branch that goes with this?
<nik90_> dednick: I believe charles told me that this has already landed in the indicator side of things.
<nik90_> dednick: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-export-properties-to-dbus/view/head:/data/com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties.xml
<nik90_> dednick: MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-export-properties-to-dbus/+merge/224743
<mhr3> nik90_, your service name is wrong
<dednick> nik90_: hang on, i need to update
<mhr3> that's what the error is saying
<nik90_> dednick: sure
<nik90_> mhr3: yeah, but I cross checked the service name
<mhr3> nik90_, it's without the .Alarm...
<dednick> nik90_: yeah, mhr3 is correct.
<dednick> "com.canonical.indicator.datetime" is the service name
<nik90_> what about the object path? Is that still /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/AlarmProperties
<mhr3> yes
<dednick> nik90_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803044/
<t1mp> I'm confused with the new network settings
<nik90_> dednick, mhr3: ah thnx
<t1mp> I have my network listed in "Previous networks", but I don't see a switch to enable it
<nik90_> dednick, mhr3: that worked :)
<seb128> mhr3, well, that's "different source package", and yes you can do that
<dednick> mhr3: stop poaching my fixes! ;)
<seb128> mhr3, like have lensesv6 and lensesv9
<mhr3> seb128, \o/ at least that
<mhr3> dednick, blame seb128, it took him ages to reply :P
<seb128> mhr3, but those can't build any identific binaries, so you need to version the lib/bin/common/etc
<mhr3> oh ffs
<t1mp> oh.. disableing and then enabling wifi helped
<mhr3> seb128, not even if we made sure that the newer ones are always higher version?
<seb128> mhr3, no, it doesn't work that way, a binary can only belong to one source
<mhr3> grrr
<mhr3> hmm, maybe we could just disable all the other pkgs before releasing new abi?
<mhr3> nah i guess that wouldn't work
<seb128> mhr3, you could stop changing interfaces, rly ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, tell that to c++ and gcc
<cwayne> huh getting weird apparmor denials on my scope
<cwayne> jdstrand: any idea why I'm getting this denial? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803133/
<cwayne> using template ubuntu-scope-network
<ogra_> sergiusens, fyi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.223
<syano> Hi... recently learned about ubuntu touch...   Has ubuntu released an image that will run in any x86 device?
<ogra_> there is the experimental desktop-next image ... that uses the UI (but none of the backend features a real touch install has)
<jdstrand> cwayne: you aren't declaring something correctly somewhere. the items in the zmq directory should be named <"name" from click manifiest>_<"key name under hooks" from scope manifest>
<jdstrand> cwayne: you appear to only have the part after the underscore
<cwayne> jdstrand: I got it, yep I'd named stuff wrong
<jdstrand> s/scope mainfest/click manifest/
<jdstrand> ok cool
<ogra_> mterry, yo
<mterry> ogra_, hello!
<ogra_> mterry, is there any dbus-ish way too find out if the user is capable to  lock the screen ?
<mterry> what's the word?
<mterry> ogra_, capable?
<mterry> who isn't allowed to lock the screen?
<ogra_> i need that for the dev-mode UI (needs to be greyed out until the user is able to lock)
<ogra_> mterry, i would expect  anyone who doesnt have a pw set (or where it is locked)
<mterry> ogra_, oh you mean whether a password is required to get into the session?
<ogra_> i need to know if the user can actually unlock the screen and only then allow that dev mode can be enabled
<mterry> ogra_, we do have an EntryIsLocked property
<mterry> ogra_, that's false if the user has swipe-to-unlock on and/or an empty password.
<cwayne> popey: thanks for the quick review :)
<ogra_> mterry, cool, thanks ... looks like what i need
<mterry> ogra_, or true if there is a prompt they have to answer associated with the account
<ogra_> right
<mterry> ogra_, so that's on dest=com.canonical.UnityGreeter, obj=/list, interface=com.canonical.UnityGreeter.List
<popey> cwayne: np
<ogra_> mterry, cool, thx
<mterry> ogra_, you also mentioned not wanting to allow adb if the greeter is currently up?
<ogra_> for RTM only being able to unlock is the req.
<mterry> ok
<mterry> Well we have a property for that too
<ogra_> mdeslaur would like to see adb being stopped on locked state
<mdeslaur> no
<mdeslaur> i want it to not start if the screen is locked
<ogra_> but that will break all our testing atm ... so this is post RTM stuff (where we will likely solve it differently by using a key exchange on machine basisi instead)
<mdeslaur> if the screen locks while it is connected, that's fine
<ogra_> right ... i still think we should rather go with a key db and have a key exchange instead ...
<ogra_> basing on locked/unlocked will cause lots of testing issues
<mdeslaur> sure
<popey> cyphermox_: dunno if you've seen but my phone seems to have the radio wedged off.. no matter how I fiddle the airplane switch bug 1342602
<ubot5> bug 1342602 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Cannot make or receive calls on #133 (and possibly before) mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342602
<renat__> Saviq, why the last version of shell has two sections with apps? What the first sections mean?
<sil2100> AlbertA: hello! :)
<sil2100> AlbertA: I heard that you're working on the unity-system-compositor fix for the breakage caused by the recent landing
<sil2100> AlbertA: what's the ETA for a fix? Since if it's not a trivial thing, we would most probably consider a revert
<AlbertA> sil2100: so I think we've identified
<AlbertA> the root cause
<AlbertA> sil2100: I think in about an hour I'll have a fix
<AlbertA> sil2100: basically, we are blocking the QT thread that handles DBus incoming signals/requests
<sil2100> Excellent
<cyphermox_> popey: is that an upgrade or a new install?
<popey> cyphermox_: upgrade, i think it broke when i repeatedly stabbed the flight mode button, but can't be certain
<frecel> popey: should I file a bug showing up on home screen against unity or some other project?
<popey> frecel: whats the bug?
<frecel> popey: sometimes the home screen doesnt actually update until you touch it, as in if you turn the screen off wait a minute and then turn the screen back on it will be a minute behind and then when you touch it it will refresh and show the correct time
<popey> frecel: i have noticed this also, i believe its a known bug
<popey> sil2100: is the bug frecel is talking about the one you just discussed with AlbertA ?
<AlbertA> popey: no that sounds different
<ogra_> popey, i think thats rather the one we discussed in several morning meetings now
<popey> yeah, did we file a bug for it?
<ogra_> where Mirv was checkking if the event blocker is back
<ogra_> (which doesnt seem the case)
<popey> ok, so new bug?
<popey> balls.
<ogra_> popey, yeah, i guess so ... and i dont think it is filed yet+
<popey> what would you file that on?
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> popey, ogra_: yeah... I guess it's the old bug we've been seeing ;/
<ogra_> popey, no idea ... it might go even down into the android stack or hybris ... or it might be a simple unity8 thing ... really hard to judge
<popey> ugh.
<popey> this is easily reproducable
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> but hard to find the component at fault
<frecel> would it be easier to find the person at fault? :D
<popey> bug 1342742
<ubot5> bug 1342742 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn't update till you touch it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342742
<popey> there you go, confirm that ☻
<mhall119> bzoltan1: mhr3: I'm trying once again to write a scope from Trusty
<mhall119> I have an i386 emulator with utopic and the associated kit
<mhall119> but when I switch to that kit, the only build target I get is "simpletest"
<mhall119> bzoltan1: also, I think there's a bug in the QtC emulator management
<bzoltan1> mhall119: what the bug is about
<bzoltan1> mhall119: I think I should backport the latest QtC from Utopic to the PPA. We have fixed tons of things related to the scopes. We have brand new templates and project wizard.
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I created an emulator called 'utopic-devel', but it shows in QtC as only 'utopic' and it won't start
<mhall119> running "ubuntu-emulator run utopic-devel" works fine
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  that could be a real bug
<mhall119> bzoltan1: wasn't the plan to continuously backport qtc to Trusty?
<jhodapp> popey: are you going to fix the mediaplayer-app icon hide MR?
<mhall119> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mhall119: pong
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  for the Trusty I apply massive testing and dogfooding ... it takes time
<mhall119> cwayne: hey man, how have you been developing scopes, are you running topic on your desktop?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  i will release a new trusty QtC tomorrow
<mhall119> ok, thanks bzoltan1
<cwayne> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> cwayne: ok
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I do not  take risks... I got burned too many times
<cwayne> mhall119: although it sucks that I have to.. it'd be so much better to be able to do it from trusty
<mhall119> bzoltan1: do we have enough automated testing around qtc and our plugins?
<mhall119> cwayne: I agree, which is why I'm sticking to trusty until we get it sorted
<popey> jhodapp: do we have the right incantation?
<cwayne> mhall119++
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  absolutely no... autopilot was not up to the task in the last two years. Now i am testing the latest autopilot from the lp:autopilot and it seems to have major improvements. It can introspect object what it did not see before
<jhodapp> popey: I thought so...we can copy what other .desktop files do in /usr/share/applications/
<jhodapp> popey: like this: "NoDisplay=true"
<jhodapp> popey: sync-monitor-calendar.desktop uses that
<popey> jhodapp: so remove OnlyShowIn=neverShow and add NoDisplay=true ?
<jhodapp> popey: yes
<popey> ok, 2 min
<jhodapp> great thanks
<popey> jhodapp: updated branch, pushed
<cyphermox_> popey: all I can suggest right now is to run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/online-modem to get it back online
<jhodapp> popey: awesome
<jhodapp> popey: testing it
<mhr3> mhall119, tbh never tried the emulator, let me know how that goes
<mhall119> mhr3: so far it's not
 * mhr3 has to live on bleeding edge
<popey> cyphermox_: that did it, thanks
<mhall119> I'm going to try re-creating an i386 emulator without hypens in the name to see if I can get further
<jhodapp> popey: yep it's not visible
<cwayne> i got some of my scopes working in the i386 emulator, so it should work
<popey> sweet jhodapp !
<jhodapp> popey: added us to the CI sheet
<popey> \o/
<jhodapp> popey: it's building...will land right after
<mterry> seb128, heyo!  Did you have time to look at the locking-hash branch?
<popey> will keep an eye out jhodapp
<jhodapp> cool
<mterry> ogra_, you mentioned we can't bindmount writable files individually?  I see on my device that /etc/init/ssh.override is in my mount output.  Am I misreading that?
<ogra_> mterry, we cant delete bind mounted files ...
<mterry> ogra_, but I'm thinking for /etc/shadow and whatnot
<ogra_> mterry, why do you want to fiddle with that file ?
<mterry> ogra_, for the same reason we want libnss-extrausers!
<mterry> ogra_, we can avoid the need for that altogether
<ogra_> but do we want to ? note that this was discussed at the sprint ...
<ogra_> and the nss-extrausers solution was deemed to be safest
<mterry> ogra_, my memory from the sprint was ya'll saying that we couldn't do individual files
<ogra_> we can
<mterry> well..   geeze.  Just do that
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Do we not trust the existing protections for those files?
<ogra_> not sure we want that ...
<mterry> What's the argument against it?
<mterry> mdeslaur, would there be security concerns about making /etc/shadow, /etc/group, /etc/passwd writable?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, I was sort of waiting for the security team to do a review ;-)
<seb128> mterry, but sure, let me do one from the settings side
<mterry> seb128, I'm worried about timing so the more we can front-load the better :)
<mdeslaur> mterry: writable by who?
<mterry> mdeslaur, bindmounted from the writable filesystem instead of the RO one
<mterry> mdeslaur, normal file permissions and such
 * ogra_ sighs
<mdeslaur> mterry: I believe all the tools write a temp file beside them and then rename them in place...so I'm not sure you can bind mount those
<mterry> ogra_, why am I bumming you out?  Am I retreading ground we've already discussed?  I don't remember this being seriously considered at the spinrt
<mterry> mdeslaur, interesting
<mdeslaur> isn't that part of the reason why there was discussion about an different file using nss?
<ogra_> mterry, it was discusssed at the foundations table in the great ballroom for a bit ... feel free to implement it or not ... just going back and forth in that discussion wont get us forward iirc there were valid reasons to not make the files writable
<ogra_> mdeslaur, right
<ogra_> mdeslaur, the prob is that we need the tools to work with nss-extrausers ... passwd, adduser namely ...
<mdeslaur> there was also the upgrade scenario, but my memory is a bit fuzzy on that one
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  There must have been some discussions I wasn't a part of, I thought I was there for those meetings
<mdeslaur> ah right, if the groups get changed in the ro image, they won't be represented in the rw version
<cyphermox_> popey: np. I'm working on a more permanent fix but it seems there is some disagreeing on how to correct fix it
<ogra_> mterry, it wasnt actualyl a meeting
<popey> cyphermox_: supply a sledgehammer with every phone
<mterry> ogra_, well regardless.  I'm caught up
<ogra_> mdeslaur, yeah, thats handled by stgraber by chowning stuff (or by some implementation to phardcode UID/GID values at build time)
<jarreed0> does the Ubuntu touch support an accelerometer driver, such as lis3lv02d
<cyphermox_> popey: too costly
<mdeslaur> ogra_: no, I mean if a group gets added to /etc/group in a package update, the rw image's /etc/group won't get it
<mterry> ogra_, did you ever get a hold of stgraber/infinity to discuss how they manage their extrausers setup?
<mdeslaur> unless someone writes some merge logic
<ogra_> mdeslaur, debs arent supported :)
<ogra_> if you use them you are on your own
 * mterry is just nervous that we are a day away from freeze and we don't seem to understand the details of how to enable extrausers like we need to
<mdeslaur> ogra_: so you're telling me the ro images aren't generated by canonical from debs?
 * ogra_ is nervous that we are a day away from freeze and he doesnt get dev mode done because he discusses already planned features over and over 
<mterry> ogra_, ok, sorry man
<ogra_> mdeslaur, they are and for changes at build time stgraber works on a solution
<mdeslaur> ogra_: and how would you merge that back into the rw /etc/group file?
<mdeslaur> which is on the device and not in the image
<ogra_> mdeslaur, we dont, we dont have a rw file
<mterry> mdeslaur, well that's why we probably aren't planning to do rw
<mterry> mdeslaur, that was my what-if question
<mterry> mdeslaur, not a current plan
<stgraber> mdeslaur: the idea is that /etc/group is read-only, /etc/writable/group is writable and we use nss-extrausers to look at both files and merge the output at the nss layer
<mdeslaur> stgraber: right, which is why we can't just make /etc/group writable like mterry wants
<mterry> Right, among other reasons apparently
<ogra_> mdeslaur, exactly
<ogra_> stgraber, any idea what we do with "passwd" ? it operates through pam and wont update the /etc/writable/shadow file
<ogra_> in case you want to set a passwd
<stgraber> ogra_: I suspect this may be more of a slangasek question seeing how he maintains and contributes to pam upstream :)
<stgraber> ogra_: there's however a rather ugly but working alternative we could use
<stgraber> ogra_: basically mount /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow to /etc/readonly/<filename> and then mount /etc/writable/<filename> over /etc/<filename>
<stgraber> ogra_: which then makes it so that /etc/passwd contains your local writable entries and /etc/readonly/passwd contains the rest
<stgraber> making any tool that directly changes /etc/passwd /etc/shadow ... "just work"
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm and leaving extrausers for the ro files ?
<mterry> stgraber, we were just talking about that -- apparently tools that modify them do it by writing new file in /etc then moving it, which makes that plan tough
<stgraber> ogra_: right
<jhodapp> popey: MR is landing
<nik90_> charles: ping
<charles> nik90_, pong
<stgraber> mterry: ah yeah, that's always a bit annoying, we've had the same problem with systemd and ended up having to patch it... as we can't make /etc itself writable for obvious reasons and anything short of doing that just fails
<nik90_> charles: I got reading the alarm settings from the dbus working :)
<stgraber> mterry: I suspect the best way there would be to patch pam (or whatever does the edit) to attempt to create the temp file, if that fails, attempt an in-place edit instead
<nik90_> charles: I wanted to talk to you about the alarm volume though. Is it dependant on the phone volume?
<mterry> mdeslaur, ^ how feasible is that from a security pov?
<charles> nik90_, \o/
<nik90_> charles: Would setting alarm volume 50 while the phone volume is 0 (silent) still ring the alarm with the alarm volume?
<nik90_> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1337917
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337917 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm does not ring when phone is muted" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> nik90_, brb
<nik90_> charles: ok
<jcastro> is excessive battery drain on nexus4's a known issue?
<jcastro> I left it on my Qi charging pad last night and woke up to 50% battery
<popey> i haven't seen that for a while, but it can depend whats open
<ogra_> jcastro, my mako survives a day of moderate usage
<mdeslaur> stgraber, mterry: in-place edits on those files is a disaster waiting to happen. Can't we make passwd use the rw files?
<ogra_> and i charge it via Qi on my nightstand
<mdeslaur> as an option
<ogra_> mdeslaur, thats what we'll do
<jcastro> popey, ok I had some stuff open, will try it again
<ogra_> mdeslaur, see stgraber's explanation above
<ogra_> mdeslaur, but even with the rw files passwd wants to back the original up
<ogra_> before editing
<mterry> stgraber, separately, how does nsswitch handle merging the different databases?  Like, if I wanted to add phablet to a group also defined in /etc/group, can I have lines for that group in both and they get merged?
<stgraber> mterry: I don't know
<mterry> stgraber, ok.  That's actually not 100% necessary -- we can function without adding phablet to nopasswdlogin
<stgraber> my guess would be that nss will go through the databases in order and return the first matching entry
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> which would only be a problem if you had a group in the read-only file which contained members and to which you want to add extra members but IIRC we don't have any of those in our default install (just empty groups)
<mterry> stgraber, I also suspect that.  Would be nice (for this use case) if those lines were indexed by user instead of group
<ogra_> thats most likely why the order of entries in nsswitch.conf matters
<mterry> stgraber, well we do have that -- nopasswdlogin -- but we can survive without it by setting the user's password to blank
<mterry> So yeah, that means that the only big question for libnss-extrausers is how to handle passwd changing the password
<ogra_> by flipping the files
<mterry> ogra_, and making passwd edit in-place, but mdeslaur seemed to hate that
<ogra_> mterry, well, or work around the temp file creation differently
<mdeslaur> of course, you'll hit a race and corrupt the file and the user will no longer be able to log in
<ogra_> mdeslaur, yeah ... /me not liking
<mterry> mdeslaur, we can presumably create the files in a folder besides /etc if we do some patching?
<ogra_> yeah, that would be my suggestion
<ogra_> have a dedicated writable dir for the tempfile creation
<mdeslaur> needs to be on the same partition if you want to mv it into place
<mdeslaur> so you can't bind mount it
<mterry> mdeslaur, stop being difficult!  ;)
 * mterry needs lunch brain food
<mdeslaur> lol
<mterry> mdeslaur, can we just go back to storing a crypt hash of the password in ~/.unity8-greeter-demo?  so much easier  :)
<mdeslaur> sure, phablet/phablet was awesome
<ogra_> lets just drop all that user crap ... make everything rw and the user being root
<mterry> mdeslaur, well to be fair, a password hash in the home directory isn't nearly as bad as phablet:phablet
<ogra_> a user readable shadow file ?
 * ogra_ guesses that is just as bad :)
<charles> nik90_, I don't know how the alarms' sound setting will interact with the overall volume level -- rsalveti just landed (or is landing?) the PulseAudio code so that different roles (e.g. "alarm") can have different volumes
<charles> nik90_, iiuc, for example that's so an alarm can go off at the right volume even if the phone is in silent mode
<nik90_> charles: iiuc?
<charles> rsalveti, is that correct?
<charles> nik90_, (if I understand correctly)
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> charles: ok
<charles> rsalveti, also while we're on the topic, what does indicator-datetime need to change to set the "alarm" role for the sounds it's playing?
<nik90_> rsalveti: is there somewhere this is being tracked?
<mterry> ogra_, only for the user's own password
<mterry> ogra_, which admittedly isn't great, but for Touch apps shouldn't be able to read it
<ogra_> true
<jhodapp> charles: how is indicator-datetime playing the sounds...does it use a Qt object?
<charles> jhodapp, it's using gstreamer
<jhodapp> charles: right, ok...so yeah it'll be using pulsesink then
<nik90_> charles: at the moment, I can read/write to the alarm volume, duration. Is there anything else I need to do? For instance should I also use PropertiesChanged signal that you provided? At the moment only the clock app can change these settings.
<charles> nik90_, listening for PropertiesChanged & updating clock-app's state accordingly would be The Right Thing if you've got time to do it
<nik90_> charles: alrite I will do that as well then.
<charles> nik90_, I agree it's not a hard goal for RTM but if we don't do it now it'll be a bug ticket later as soon as another app starts poking with the alarms :-)
<nik90_> charles: :-)
<nik90_> charles: the clock app should be exclusive :P
<charles> jhodapp, ok. Do you know what properties datetime should set there for the alarms, or is that an rsalveti question?
<jhodapp> charles: it's rsalveti since it's dealing with pulse...I'm not exactly sure how you'll get the gstreamer pulsesink to select which output stream to be on
<charles> jhodapp, np; thanks for the info
<jhodapp> charles: looking at the pulsesink docs on freedesktop.org, it does look like there is a stream-properties property for the sink
<jhodapp> charles: that might possibly allow you to select your stream
<jhodapp> charles: I assume you're using playbin to play the alarm sound?
<charles> jhodapp, right
<kenvandine> Laney, i see you have a uss MP related to autopilot tests and updates, do you think that would fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804110/
<Laney> kenvandine: nope, those tests are buggy
<jhodapp> charles: yeah, take a look at the pulsesink source code to see what types of properties it'll take in that GstStructure...because you should be able to get a pointer to the pulsesink and set that property then from your code
<Laney> wait
<Laney> misread
<Laney> kenvandine: umm I've not seen that one
<Laney> did you look at what this test does?
<kenvandine> i'm sure that failure isn't related to my branch
<Laney> it's surprising that it fails
<kenvandine> not yet, it wasn't in anything i touched... so looked to see if it was known
<kenvandine> and saw your branches
<Laney> hmm actually I did fix some bugs with 'self.about_page'
<Laney> maybe just pre-req on my branch and see if it works after that :)
<kenvandine> I'll see if it fails in CI first
<kenvandine> it fails on my device
<Laney> haven't had a CI run on that one yet though so it could be terrible in itself
<Laney> the problem was that a recent change was making AP sometimes miss clicking on the about button
<Laney> if an update notification comes in and moves it down so that the coordinates change after AP has decided it knows what they are
<jdstrand> nik90_: did that apparmor rule help?
<dpm> pitti, I've got someone translating the phone into Korean and he's finding that there is no Korean available for selection in system settings, which is probably because Korean didn't make the cut. I seem to remember that the packages are still on the archive, just not preinstalled
<nik90_> jdstrand: yeah it did :)
<jdstrand> ok, I'll update the policy
<dpm> pitti, so he should be able to just go into RW mode and install the Korean touch langpack, right?
<nik90_> jdstrand: thnx
<nik90_> dednick: hey, I am able to now read/write into the dbus. Thnx for your help. Do you have any sample code where I can track the dbus signal to know when the property has changed in dbus?
<nik90_> dednick: would I need to use connect() as shown in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Powerd/Powerd.cpp ?
<pitti> dpm: no, we don't build them at all, and include all available packs on the phone
<dpm> pitti, oh, but it seems I saw a language-pack-touch-ko package on the archive. Perhaps it's indeed preinstalled already? Let me check if I see Korean myself on system settings...
<dednick> nik90_: yep, thats the one
<nik90_> dednick: will give it a try
<pitti> dpm: oh, wait -- I think inclusion of new ones requires rebuilding ubuntu-touch-meta
<pitti> dpm: so yes, apt-get installing it is fine for testing
<pitti> dpm: I can rebuild -meta now, hten the next image will have it
<dpm> pitti, that'd be cool, Korean is one of the languages we'd like to have good coverage for, and we've got enthusiastic translators wanting to contribute :-)
<nik90_> charles: is there a way to change the value in d-feet so that I can check if the clock app correctly updates its state?
<charles> nik90_, you could do it that way, even easier would be using dconf-editor and editing /com/canonical/indicator/datetime
<nik90_> charles: ah sweet
<charles> nik90_, open up dconf-editor, navigate down the tree on the left-hand-side to indicator-datetime, and then click on the property on the right-hand-side that you want to change
<nik90_> thnx
<pitti> dpm: hm, it was rebuilt three days ago
<pitti> dpm: and language-pack-touch-ko is on it
<pitti> dpm: then I suppose we just didn't promote an image recently
<jdstrand> ogra_: hey, I know we've talked about this before and istr you saying it was basically solved, but how are we handling /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/*.d/* files?
<jdstrand> ogra_: (going forward)
<jdstrand> ogra_: I have this lingering bug to move what apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu currently ships in there to somewhere else
<ogra_> jdstrand, shipping them per device in the device tarball and bind mount them on boot
<ogra_> (with generic names)
<jdstrand> ogra_: is that work being tracked somewhere?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> there was a blueprint ... but nobody uses bliueprints nowadays :P
 * jdstrand still does
<jdstrand> which is why this bug keeps lingering
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> or rather, why I keep getting reminded about it
<dpm> pitti, so I've just looked at the languages available in system settings, and while I cannot read Korean, for the little knowledge I know, Korean is not in one of the selectable languages there. Unless it's the last one on the list, for which there are no fonts to display its characters
<dpm> pitti, however, it seems language-pack-touch-ko is indeed installed on my phone
<mhall119> yay, r133 is promoted!
<mhall119> bzoltan1: are the UITK API docs in a separate -doc package?
<bzoltan1> mhall119: yes, it is in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan1
<renat__> popey, I can not change the priority of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1336880, can you add the permissions for me?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336880 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "In Event Days repeat not functioning properly " [Undecided,New]
<mterry> slangasek, so given the various options for writing to /etc/shadow (or similar), I'm thinking the easiest (and also useful elsewhere) thing would be to add support for libnss-extrausers locations to pam.  Mostly because the other options have probles atomically editing /etc/shadow.   How difficult / (un)recommended would adding that support be, do you think?
<popey> renat__: hmm, dunno why you can't and I can, and what perms I could give
<popey> renat__: what do you want me to set it to?
<slangasek> mterry: I don't want it in pam_unix; please branch pam_unix for this purpose and add it as a separate module in the stack
<slangasek> mterry: to be precise, I don't want it in pam_unix without it going upstream first
<mhall119> bzoltan1: how about the upstream QML API docs, is there a package for them?
<renat__> popey, importance = high
<renat__> popey, could you do a triage on eds-bugs, and set the correct importance
<renat__> this way I would be able to know which bugs I should fix first
<popey> ok
<bzoltan1> mhall119: there is a qt5-doc what pulls several other -doc packages
<rsalveti> nik90_: charles: jhodapp: yeah, once the stream is using the right properties, pulse should do the right thing
<rsalveti> but that is still in progress, didn't land yet
<rsalveti> and I need to put a bit more work on it to be useful, so hopefully I should know more next week
<mhall119> bzoltan1: qtdeclarative5-doc only seems to have qch docs, are qdoc-generated HTML docs in a package somwhere?
<mhall119> ah,found qtdeclarative5-doc-html
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  yes qt5-doc-html
 * bzoltan1 is slow :)
<nik90_> rsalveti: thnx
<renat__> popey, I can not mark this bug as wont fix: bug #1336880
<ubot5> bug 1336880 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "In Event Days repeat not functioning properly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336880
<mhall119> renat__: isn't that the one you wanted marked as high importance 15 minutes ago?
<popey> no
<renat__> mhall119, :D, yes but I just figure out this is not a valid bug
<mhall119> heh
<popey> oh
<popey> i thought it was different
<popey> bah
<taiebot> Waouh superb update guys i love r133 for the moment.
<taiebot> Are you able to see your phone services in system settings on r133 i reported this bug a while back. Really need this when i go abroad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<renat__> charles, I think this bug is related with that one that we discussed some time ago. could you confirm? bug #1320914
<ubot5> bug 1320914 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Timezone adjustments are not honoured by eds" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320914
<renat__> changing the system timezone does not update the datetime indicator
<charles> renat__, yep I think we have another ticket for that already
<charles> renat__, found it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1332095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332095 in Indicator Date and Time "alarms don't update their times when the timezone changes" [High,Triaged]
<renat__> charles, tanks
<renat__> thanks
<charles> I'll close 1332095 as a dupe
<frecel> is there an equivalent of intent from android in ut?
<awe_> pmcgowan, what image did SIM services land in?
<pmcgowan> awe_, not sure, over a week ago
<awe_> where is it?  I didn't see it under Cellular Settings?
<awe_> I'm running #132
<mterry> mdeslaur, so I'm thinking of forking pam_unix into a pam_extrausers version that supports writing to extrausers locations.  That seems like something you might have thoughts on
<awe_> pmcgowan, got
<awe_> it's under System:Phone
<pmcgowan> right
<awe_> pmcgowan, also... the tech pref seems odd
<awe_> 2G or 2G|3G|4G
<pmcgowan> awe_, isnt that right?
<awe_> we've discussed hw capabilities in the past, but never moved on implementing them
<awe_> pmcgowan, well...does mako support 4G?
<pmcgowan> oh, well UI doesnt know
<awe_> seems odd that 4G should be presented to the user
<pmcgowan> hence the |
<awe_> pmcgowan, yea...that was my point about hw capabilities
<awe_> or lack thereof
<pmcgowan> right
<awe_> so 1) a mako shouldn't mention 4G
<awe_> and 2) on a phone that does support LTE
<awe_> it should have three choices
<awe_> 1) 2G ( super battery saver )
<mdeslaur> mterry: slangasek is the one you should talk to before doing something like that
<awe_> 2) 2G | 3G ( save battery )
<pmcgowan> awe_,  UI is currently just generic not literal
<awe_> 3) 4G ( super-fast )
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> add a bug?
<awe_> sure
<pmcgowan> I will mark wishlist ;)
<awe_> haha, I'll wait for one of our OEMs to report the same thing then
<awe_> ;D
<mterry> mdeslaur, he recommended a fork over patching pam_unix to support extrausers since he didn't feel comfortable with such a change unless it went upstream first
<ogra_> forks are modern and fashionable
<ogra_> :)
<mdeslaur> mterry: ok, if that's what he suggested, that sounds good to me
<nik90_> charles: could you review the c++ part of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-alarm-settings/+merge/227068
<nik90_> charles: it is for the dbus calls
<charles> nik90_, sure
<charles> nik90_, Jenkins needs some convincing
<nik90_> charles: no jenkins is broken for the clock app reboot branch
<nik90_> charles: it requires debian packaging which hasn't landed. until then it will keep reporting it as failed
<mhall119> popey: file manager works as a generic file picker via content-hub now! \o/
<popey> BOOM!
<mhall119> does it do generic file imports too?
<mhall119> doesn't seem to
<mhall119> still, we can update document-viewer now to be useful!
<frecel> mhall119:  popey: is there some equivalent of intent from android on ut?
<mhall119> frecel: no
<mhall119> frecel: the closest is the Page component, but Ubuntu works very differently than Android so even that is quite different
<mhall119> frecel: if you want to duplicate Android-style navigation, use a PageStack in your MainView and push/pop Page items to it
<frecel> mhall119: I don't think you understood my question. I meant intent as in this : http://developer.android.com/reference/android/content/Intent.html
<mhall119> oh, right, I'm thinking of Activities not Intents
<mhall119> so then no, there's no real equivalent of intents
<mhall119> Content Hub offers some of the functionality you might use Intents for
<frecel> mhall119: I was just hoping that if an rss link would be clicked in browser a popup could show up asking if you want to send it right to a podcatcher or an rss reader
<mhall119> Green Mahjong *almost* works now
<frecel> mhall119: otherwise you have to go through the hassle of copying and pasting it yourself manually
<mhall119> kenvandine: for the usecase above ^^ would that be content-hub or url-dispatcher?
<mhall119> I'm not sure which is best to use for mime-type based links
<kenvandine> mhall119, not sure, you could use the content-hub with an "open with" type thing
<kenvandine> exporting the link to the app
<kenvandine> but it wouldn't be automatic
<kenvandine> you'd have to long press on the link in the browser or whatever
<frecel> kenvandine: can I say something in my manifest file that is basically "this app can handle this type of content"?
<kenvandine> you would need to use the content-hub hook
<kenvandine> to say it can be a destination for links
<kenvandine> and your app would need to listen for the transfer, which would contain the link
<frecel> how would I go about only getting links to rss and atom feeds?
<kenvandine> the browser would need to add an export handler to know it can export those
<kenvandine> export would be like "open with"
<kenvandine> the browser already does this for sharing
<kenvandine> frecel, so your app would get a signal that it has an incoming transfer, which would contain the link
<kenvandine> and you could do what you want with the link
<frecel> so basically you're telling me that I need to bother oxide people until they add an export handler for my case
<kenvandine> not oxide, webbrowser-app
<dobey> well you'd probably want it to work in apps that embed a web view too
<frecel> dobey: well it makes sense to keep export handlers away from oxide and then have seperate widgets for oxide and the browser with export handling functionality, the browser would need the ability to run without the toolbar enabled
<tedg> alexabreu, Commented in bug 1342129, that's fine. We don't need you to register a well-known name, just have a well-known path for the object.
<ubot5> bug 1342129 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[webapps] should enable access to dbus org.freedesktop.Application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342129
<alexabreu> tedg, ok thx
<jdstrand> alexabreu: note, the ubuntu-webapp template is missing something that the ubuntu-sdk has, so there may still be some policy updating for me to do. please feel free to comment in the bug if you have a denial after doing what tedg suggests
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, any reason why system-settings would be unable to play audio you can think of?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: perhaps media-hub doesn't have the right access? what does 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' say?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I got one for camera-app but thats it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: was camera-app /dev/fb0?
<pmcgowan> yes
<jdstrand> ok, that can be ignored
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: yeah, I don't know otoh
<pmcgowan> ok
<hollooo> hello. I didn't find the TERMINAL app in the emulator. in a search engine/ on project page no binary too. anyone can help?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I can't send or recieve MMS still on r133
<sergiusens> mhall119: are you on tmobile?
<mhall119> nuntium.log says something about "Cannot activate ofono context: No mms contexts found"
<mhall119> sergiusens: no, AT&T go-phone
<sergiusens> mhall119:  oh; that's most likely a provisioning error; not sure if apn editing landed yet; but awe_ should be able to help with the right context data
<sergiusens> mhall119: sending is in the process of being fixed; it actually landed broken
<mhall119> ok
<nik90> hollooo: I think I may know why you dont see terminal in the emulator
<awe_> mhall119, sergiusens, APN UI is still a ways off
<nik90> hollooo: the emulator is i386, and I think the click package in the daily images are armhf. So the architecture difference could be the cause of it
<nik90> hollooo: do you see the file manager?
<awe_> mhall119, that said, if this doesn't work for you, can you open an ofono bug, and I'll check it out/move it, if need be
<awe_> mhall119, one very important bit, is to include the following line from your syslog: Provisioning for MCC 310, MNC XXX...
<awe_> just run 'grep ofono /var/log/syslog' and look for that line
<dpm> sergiusens, someone was asking me of instructions on how to build the emulator from source. Do we have these anywhere? And are the sources in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/files all he'd need to build it, or does it depend on some remote android git repo or something... ?
<taiebot> Hi all. Are you still receiving one ring on phone calls on r133? Will miss less phone calls anyway due to haptic feedback \o/
<sergiusens> dpm: the emulator runtime proper or the "manager"?
<sergiusens> dpm: for the manager it's just setup a go env and then "go get launchpad.net/goget-ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-emulator"
<mhall119> awe_: will do, do you want my nuntium.log file too?
<sergiusens> mhall119: shouldn't be needed
<sergiusens> it's failing at a prior step
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I'll grab that syslog stuff when I get to a USB cable
<awe_> mhall119, definitely not
<awe_> nuntium.* --> sergiusens
<sergiusens> mhall119: the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts can be useful
<awe_> ;D
<dpm> sergiusens, both, i.e. anything you need to produce an emulator that can run after building the sources. Is the runtime somewhere else?
<mhall119> can I ssh into my device over wifi?
<sergiusens> awe_: I suspect mhall119 is seeing that issue you told me either bill or michael had with at&t and how it was provisioned
<awe_> sergiusens, knowing the mnc/mcc/imsi/gid from the Provisioning line mentioned above is all I need
<mhall119> dpm: is the emulator source not in the package source?
<awe_> then I can look at the apn-db directly
<awe_> sergiusens, yea probably
<sergiusens> awe_: but mhall119 might have never ever reflashed ;)
<awe_> mbpi is going away this week
<awe_> sergiusens, did you point him at the bug
<sergiusens> nope
<awe_> bfiller posted very clear instructions for the workaround
<awe_> one sec
<hollooo> nik90: I found some files now and I thought about a file manager too now. at the moment the emu is off because of other things to do the next 1-2 hours but i cannot remember to have seen a file manager out of the lenses. and the arm image is really slowmotion but there are apps on i386 and I saw binarys of terminal here: https://code.launchpad.net/~luksi.reiku/+recipe/ubuntu-terminal-app-daily but I have to inform how to insta
<dpm> mhall119, Sergio is mentioning there are two things: the manager and the runtime. I'm not sure both are in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/files
<awe_> mhall119, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324157 in ofono (Ubuntu) "cannot receive MMS using AT+T" [High,Triaged]
<sergiusens> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Building_from_scratch
<awe_> and more specifically bfiller's instructions at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157/comments/6
<awe_> if you still can't get it to work, then please file a new bug and get me the "Provisioning line...", if that's not there, then just grab the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
 * awe_ notes this would be much easier with an open bug
<dpm> sergiusens, oh, that's exactly what I needed, awesome. Do the instructions apply to both trusty and utopic?
<sergiusens> dpm: yeah, awe_ and myself work from trusty while rsalveti does the same from utopic
<sergiusens> dpm: only difference is the use of the gcc provided by ubuntu and the one provided in the android tree; just use the onein the android tree and you would be fine (selection is based on the ubuntu one being installed or not)
<awe_> dev releases + native apple hw aren't always a pleasant experience
<sergiusens> I run utopic on my devices only :-)
<dpm> sergiusens, but I guess the build script does all the work, right? I can just point that person to the wiki page and these are all the instructions he needs? I'm guessing those build the "manager" part as well?
<sergiusens> dpm: not the manager part; those are the two lines I sent before
<sergiusens> we could probably add that there...
<dpm> sergiusens, happy to add it. Something along these lines? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator?action=diff&rev2=59&rev1=58 I'm not sure what's needed to set up a go env, though. Could you clarify and I'll update the wiki?
<sergiusens> dpm: sudo apt-get install golang-go
<sergiusens> export GOPATH=$HOME/go
<sergiusens> mkdir $GOPATH
<sergiusens> export PATH=$PATH:$GOPATH/bin
<sergiusens> that;s it
<sergiusens> ah, you don't need to mkdir $GOPATH even I think
<dpm> sergiusens, cool. Does that look ok to you now? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Building_from_scratch
<sergiusens> dpm: it's fine
 * sergiusens will bbl
<dpm> cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> Laney, do we need to fix this one soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1330037
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330037 in mutter (Ubuntu) "upower 0.99 transition" [Undecided,In progress]
<mterry> slangasek, you still around by any chance?  I was able to make a pam_extrausers, which works for normal passwd usage.  But I found out that "passwd -d USER" does *not* go through PAM but directly edits a hardcoded /etc/shadow path.  :(   Any recommendations there?
<slangasek> mterry: so... do you have a spec somewhere for what all needs to be supported?  Maybe it's best if I have a look at the whole thing
<slangasek> mterry: and then I can tell you what pieces will need changing to support it
<mterry> slangasek, we want to support using passwd to change your user password and calling the AccountsService call that changes the "password mode" to none (and back) which ends up meaning being able to call "passwd -d USER" and optionally adding/removing from the nopasswdlogin group
<slangasek> mterry: "using passwd" - please don't specify mechanics? :)
<mterry> slangasek, well the end result is that I want to be able to change the user's password.  I believe the recommended way is via passwd.  That's what other pieces of our UI do that interact with changing user password
<mterry> slangasek, i.e. using passwd with no arguments
<slangasek> well, the recommended way is to implement pam calls directly
<slangasek> but setting a null password is a special case, that's outside of pam
<slangasek> (this is a detail of the shadow suite, not of pam)
<mterry> slangasek, yeah, but that requires root access I believe.  Which is why most UI pieces go through passwd
<slangasek> er, s/null/disabled/
<slangasek> does 'passwd -d' work as a non-root user?  hmm
<mterry> slangasek, no
<mterry> slangasek, I was talking above about using pam calls directly to change password
<mterry> slangasek, but users can call "passwd -d" via AccountsService, which will call it on their behalf
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> mterry: regardless, I don't believe your IRC one-liner could be the complete spec... and I don't know anything about AccountsService.  I'd like to know fully what the high-level requirements have been defined as
<slangasek> separately from the interfaces that are currently used
<mterry> slangasek, OK...  Well the highest-level requirement is "make https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone work"
<slangasek> thanks, that's what I had in mind :)
<mterry> slangasek, security team would like that to be done via real PAM password storage, as you can imagine.  :)
<slangasek> well, I'm not sure why
<mterry> slangasek, are you being sarcastic or sincere?
<slangasek> sincere
<slangasek> it's not configurable on a read-only phone image; and shares no code with the existing PAM modules
<slangasek> so we should be careful not to require PAM if it's not actually a fit
<mterry> slangasek, we originally had a demo version storing their password in plaintext in the user's home directory.  Then we were thinking of storing in that same file as a hash instead of plaintext as a further stop-gap, but security requested to use PAM
<slangasek> (due to not being pluggable)
<slangasek> ok
<mterry> slangasek, eventually we do want Touch to be able to do multi-user goodness and all that
<slangasek> so, "don't reimplement your own security-sensitive code from scratch" is a good guideline :)
<slangasek> but in practice there's a lot that has to be reimplemented anyway, so it's possible PAM will help more than hinder
<slangasek> anyway, let me have a look at this doc
<mterry> slangasek, design (mpt) has requested that the no-password case is sincere (i.e. not just adding user to nopasswdlogin but then having them have to remember a password for further access) -- and security wanted to to disable adb / sudo in that case I believe.  So using "passwd -d" (which was already how AccountsService set "no password" mode anyway) seemed like a natural fit
<mhall119> awe_: sergiusens: the only gprs file I found has this content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806270/
<mhall119> from /var/lib/ofono/310410624173777/gprs
<awe_> mhall119, that means that provisioning failed
<awe_> you have an empty gprs context defined
<mhall119> so you need that syslog line?
<awe_> mhall119, did you open a bug?
<awe_> mhall119, yes..
<mhall119> awe_: not yet, sergiusens pointed me at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324157 in ofono (Ubuntu) "cannot receive MMS using AT+T" [High,Triaged]
<awe_> so did I
<awe_> specifically bfiller's comment
<awe_> but it seems you've had a much earlier failuer
<awe_> so there are no APNs provisioned at all
<awe_> I mentioned in IRC earlier that the "Provisioning..." line from syslog would be extremely helpful, but if provisioning happened a long time ago, the syslog message could be gone
<awe_> if so, then the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems will tell us what country code and network code are programmed for your SIM
<mhall119> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806297/ is from /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806296/ is grepping for ofono in syslog
<mhall119> mako, r133
<awe_> so the line isn't present in syslog, which means your phone tried to provision awhile ago, and the log messages are gone
<awe_> list-context just dumps what's in the gprs file
<awe_> I need 'list-modems'
<mhall119> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806303/ is from list-modems
<awe_> mhall119, so you're registered to the same AT&T network as I am
<awe_> so the only way to recover right now is to:
<awe_> 1) stop ofono
<awe_> 2) delete the empty context in the gprs file
<awe_> 3) start ofono
<awe_> it should try to re-provision your phone, and you should the "Provisioning ... " log message
<mhall119> awe_: I'm not sure if it matters, but I have 2 directorys in /var/lib/ofono
<mhall119> 310410624173777  310410624173777-3
<mhall119> -3 only has one file named version
<awe_> nope, that's by design
<mhall119> ok
<awe_> sorry this is such a pain in the ass, but I've been asking for the APN settings UI since Jan
<awe_> it's finally being worked on, and progress is being made
<awe_> but until then, hand-editing is all we've got when things go bad
<mhall119> ok, so delete the [context] section of the gprs file?
<mhall119> [context1] I mean
<awe_> exactly
<awe_> as it's an empty placeholder created when provisioning fails
<mhall119> I didn't see any "Provisioning..." message
<mhall119> but I do have more contexts in the gprs file now
<awe_> did you stop ofono first before editing, and then restart it?
<mhall119> yes
<awe_> can you do a pastebin of "grep ofono /var/log/syslog" again?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806333/
<awe_> Jul 16 19:55:23 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[5683]: Provisioning for MCC 310, MNC 410, SPN '(null)', IMSI '310410624173777', GID1 'FFFF'
<awe_> looks like it worked this time around...   You should have the right APNs for Internet, however you may still need to follow the manual instructions for AT&T MMS per bfiller's instructions
<mhall119> ok, I'll get somebody to try sending me an MMS first
<mhall119> thanks awe_
<awe_> yw
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-17
<cwayne> hmm, what actually calls system upstart on boot?
<rsalveti> cwayne: initrd
<cwayne> rsalveti: so if i needed to modify it (to look in /custom for jobs), what would I need to change?
<cwayne> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch?
<rsalveti> cwayne: what kind of jobs?
<rsalveti> initrd only mounts everything up, including bind-mounts, and start upstart
<cwayne> rsalveti: basically trying to do this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1315060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315060 in The Savilerow project "Allow --confdir to look for system jobs in more than one directory" [Undecided,In progress]
<rsalveti> hm, didn't even know we wanted such things :-)
<rsalveti> but makes sense
<cwayne> rsalveti: yeah, also its good to have the option in case we need it :)
<cwayne> but yeah, I'm not 100% clear on what changes we'd actually need to make to get it hooked up in the image
<rsalveti> cwayne: initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> but in your case you actually want to change init
<rsalveti> check the ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd deb, you'll have a init script in there
<rsalveti> there's where the magic happen
<rsalveti> trying to remember who provides that, maybe initramfs-tools
<rsalveti> because basically it gets the touch script from initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch and generates a standard initrd
<rsalveti> yeah, initramfs-tools, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
<rsalveti> but it's probably better to support such additional arguments by changing kernel cmdline
<rsalveti> bbl, dinner
<cwayne> hmm okay, i'll take a look and then probably bother you tomorrow with more questions :)
<liuxg> when I am trying to chroot in sdk, I get the error like: E: Invalid Release signature (key id 40976EAF437D05B5). the detailed descript is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1343039. Does anyone have any clue on this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343039 in android (Ubuntu) "Cannot install chroot" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> liuxg: I wonder if you need to run click chroot create ... by hand?
<liuxg> sarnold, thanks! how can I do that? it is really troublesome.  I have been struggling it for a while.
<sarnold> liuxg: I'd try something like: click chroot create -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<liuxg> sarnold, thanks. I will have a try very quickly
<liuxg> sarnold,  click chroot create -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10  AND click chroot create -a armhf -f click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf both give me errors.
<sarnold> liuxg: can you pastebin them?
<liuxg> sarnold, https://pastebin.canonical.com/113672/
<sarnold> liuxg: aha. okay. looks like -a expects i386 or amd64
<liuxg> sarnold, which one is supported so far? i386 seems the one.
<liuxg> sarnold, https://pastebin.canonical.com/113673/ same error
<sarnold> liuxg: darn, sorry. :( I don't know what to try next.
<liuxg> sarnold, anyway, thank you for your reply.
<lotuspsychje> morning
<JoshStrobl> popey: just got my Ubuntu Pioneer t-shirt. Gonna have the wife take a pic.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Peach Ice Cream Day! :-D
<popey> JoshStrobl: yay!
<JoshStrobl> popey: uploaded it to my G+
<JoshStrobl> https://plus.google.com/108419594942248098225/posts/c8r9QGLkTQZ
<popey> \o/
<mandel> seb128, morning! one question, where do I file a bug for ubuntu system settings (the upgrade page does not do the rotation correctly => http://youtu.be/Q0X3YJTp1iE)
<mandel> popey, ^^
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<mandel> The credentials not found string is placed on top of the download progress bar
<seb128> mandel, what popey said
<seb128> we have a bug open about inconsistant rotation between panel, but none about that specific issue I think
<mandel> seb128, I'll ping gatox about it, he should be the one taking care of it
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<popey> seb128: I'm getting bug 1337200 every morning, and Pat asked for a trace, do you have any specific instructions because the ones on the wiki seem to be more related to crashing processes
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "U-S-S sluggish after some hours, high CPU" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<popey> ooh, we have strace in the image, that does seem better.
<popey> mvo_: thanks for the strace tip ☻
<mvo_> popey: your welcome! I hope it helps finding the issue :)
<seb128> popey, where did he ask for a trace?
<seb128> on the bug he asked for a gdb backtrace
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already_running_programs
<mvo_> seb128: I suggested that
<mvo_> seb128: to get a first hint what is going on
<seb128> mvo_, k
<popey> as I said, the wiki is more detailing info about crashing programs
<popey> this isnt crashing
<seb128> popey, no, it's not, see that wikipage
<popey> i did, and am
<seb128> "If the program hangs but doesn't crash you can press ctrl+c in gdb while the program is frozen and then continue with the next step. "
<seb128> that applies to normal run as well
<seb128> you can ctrl-c, do a bt to see where it's stopped, what's doing
<seb128> then "continue"
<popey> it doesnt hang
<seb128> then ctrl-C again
<popey> or crash
<seb128> well
<seb128> it doesn't need to
<popey> hence me dismissing that bit ☻
<seb128> the bt tell you what it was doing when you pressed ctrl-C
<popey> ok, will try that.
<seb128> if you take a few bt you can see if it's always in the same code
<popey> surprised I seem to be the only person seeing this.
<popey> happens every day.
<seb128> popey, you are probably the only person sitting on u-s-s open ;-)
<popey> i guess
<mandel> popey, what about this bug where when you tap the lock screen you get a bouncy dock => http://youtu.be/qT_1Ehq8Ssw
 * mandel is trying to work but keeps findings little bugs that annoy him
<popey> mandel: i thought that was intenional
<JoshStrobl> popey: yea that seemed intention to me too
<mandel> popey, really? 'cause I though that if you tap on the lock screen you can change the info it displays, messages, images etc..
<popey> it looks to me like a hint
<mandel> so if you tab to see diff info and that bounces..
<popey> to let you know where the launcher is
<popey> ---> design
<mandel> popey, I can always double check with thm
<mhr3> popey, ping? is there an official test plan for the clock app?
<popey> mhr3: which clock app, the old one or the new one?
<mhr3> popey, the old one is still the default, right?
<popey> currently yes, but it will be replaced by the new one
<popey> which is currently in the store as "Clock Reboot"
<Transfusion> hi, i'm following the porting guide and two questions... isn't android 4.4.2 supposed to be based on CM11?? and I'm getting fatal: remote github not defined in ...manifest.xml. I tried adding a <remote /> there, but after a repo sync I don't see my vendor/ or device/[codename] tree anywhere
<mhr3> popey, we just want to make sure that our change to u1db doesn't break everything
<mhr3> popey, so if there's a test plan for it, would be useful
<popey> i dont think we do have one, other than running the AP tests.
<popey> jdstrand: latest click reviewers tools branch now broken because lxml is needed? installed python-lxml and it still complains.
<Transfusion> where can I see a sample manifest and roomservice.xml ?
<Transfusion> i must be doing something wrong if i can't get repo sync to clone the kernel repo into the root directory
<Transfusion> is ubuntu touch based on AOSP or CM or a mix of both? why do I fetch the aosp code and then use the CM device tree
<asac> alecu: hey. browser activity seems to have no site previews/surfaces
<asac> alecu: known issue?
<asac> the entries there are just grey boxes on #133
<asac> davmor2: any idea?
<asac> alecu: also, how am i supposed to add a bookmark? seems there is no star UI element etc.
<asac> alecu: ok found the star feature inside activities... very hard to spot imo
<asac> is that the final design we are shooting for here?
<JoshStrobl> Transfusion: I imagine it is because CM is based on AOSP.
<Transfusion> ahh, that somehow never occured to me.
<Transfusion> i forgot ubout ubuntu touch not using most of the java portions of CM
<JoshStrobl> Transfusion: We can all be thankful for that :D
 * rickspencer3 updates phone
<rickspencer3> messaging indicator is a bell now?
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<popey> rickspencer3: yeah
<Laney> it makes me think there's an alarm set
<Laney> "huh, the menu is empty"
<cwayne> and it turns green now instead of blue
<popey> \o/
<cwayne> but the LED flashes blue
<cwayne> lol
<rickspencer3> popey, any idea what the bell represents?
<popey> notifications
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so, not just messages anymore
<popey> "Ding a ling" your dinner is ready
<rickspencer3> or "There's an Update" :)
<rickspencer3> ?
<popey> dunno, i only see sms in there
<popey> rickspencer3: matches the bell in G+
 * rickspencer3 nods
<rickspencer3> interesting
<dpm> ogra_, pitti, I was talking to a Korean translator yesterday, and it seems that while we're including Korean translations in the image, they cannot be displayed because of missing Korean fonts. Installing the 'fonts-nanum' package fixes it. I'm not sure if there is any other language dependency required, but I tested it myself and only that package was needed. Could we add it to the touch seeds?
<ogra_> dpm, hmm, shouldnt essential fonts be part of the langpack deps ?
<Laney> I think the seeds are better, langpacks shouldn't be enforcing choices like that
<dpm> ogra_, I'm not sure, that's why I pinged pitti too. I know they used to be installed as part of language-support-* packages, but we dropped them a while ago in favour of language selector doing the installation IIRC
<jdstrand> popey: you need python3-lxml
<pitti> no, langpacks don't depend on fonts, as we want the fonts without the langpacks
<pitti> so syncing the seeds with the desktop (i. e. include the missing ko font) is right
<jdstrand> that should've been in debian/control
<pitti> dpm: ^
<popey> jdstrand: ah, doh! thanks
<dpm> ok, thanks pitti. So ogra_, do you need me to file a bug or something to get the 'fonts-nanum' included in the seeds? ^
<jdstrand> popey: so, we got so behind on hook checks that I implemented a check to warn if there is an unrecognized hook
<ogra_> dpm, yeah, assign it to me so i dont forget
<Laney> dpm: is korean the last entry in the u-s-s language list?
<jdstrand> popey: that should help us stay up to date
<Laney> I was just wondering what that one is - see #ubuntu-desktop ;)
<popey> cool
<dpm> Laney, indeed, it's _that_ unreadable one :)
<Laney> grand
 * jdstrand was shocked to see so many new hooks the other day
<Laney> dpm: I'll just seed it, don't bother with a bug
<dpm> ogra_, cool, which project should I file the bug against?
<jdstrand> I guess they weren't that new, but without the check telling me they were, I never saw them :)
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-meta
<Laney> but it would be ubuntu-touch-meta
 * Laney peers at ogra_ 
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> are you giong to review achiang's branch?
<ogra_> Laney, if i ever find the time ...
 * ogra_ is fighting with system-settings 
<Laney> ...
<Laney> you what
<ogra_> i try to implement the Develeoper Mode Ui
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/devmode/
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> is it designed?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#developer-mode
<Laney> k cool
<ogra_> the QML is done ... just need toget it to talk to dbus ...
<Laney> many examples of that in u-s-s already
<ogra_> yeah, i try to get around having to write cpp though :)
<Laney> good luck with that ...
<ogra_> well, QDbusActionGroup looks promising :)
<dpm> ah, thanks Laney, I hadn't seen your comment re: the seeds update for Korean. Ok, then I won't bother with the bug and I'll leave it in your hands
<Laney> ogra_: only if you're trying to poke a menu model
<ogra_> oh, i thought i could get states too :(
 * ogra_ just needs to query a boolean from dbus
<Laney> not in general, states of GMenuModel actions exposed over dbus yes
<Laney> e.g. the indicators do this
<sergiusens> ogra_: just create the properties as I showed you and fill the value with the query to the bus
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, thats what i will do ... i was just hoping there was a way to do that directly from QML without having to hack up cpp backends
<Laney> the about panel already has a backend so you won't have to start from scratch in any event
<dpm> Elleo, are you the best person to ask questions about the OSK? A Korean translator was asking how to get a Korean keyboard layout in Ubuntu, and I'm wondering if there is any documentation about adding new keyboard layouts to ubuntu-keyboard
<pngo_> why location detection and GPS features activate by itself? how can I disable it permanently?
<Elleo> dpm: iirc there's not really any documentation at the moment; but the process is relatively simple in that the keyboard layouts are just QML
<dpm> Elleo, ok, thanks. Do you have perhaps a MP I can point him to, that shows how a layout was added in the past, and which files are required?
<Elleo> dpm: basically they'd just need to copy one of the existing keyboards from plugins/$langid and change the characters, then add it to the list in language menu and keyboardcontainer
<ogra_> pngo_, known bug,, you cant yet ...
<Elleo> dpm: plus some change to let system settings know about it (I'm not familiar with that side of things though)
<Elleo> dpm: but if they can put together the layouts I'm happy to handle any of the other stuff involved
<pngo_> ogra_: thnx
<Elleo> dpm: the layouts are basically like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/plugins/en/qml/Keyboard_en.qml
<Elleo> dpm: oh, unless Korean requires something special like pinyin, where characters are created out of multiple key presses, then things get a lot more complicated
<dpm> Elleo, it will need an input method too, yes
<alecu> asac: pong. You asked me a few hours ago about the browser activity, but I've never worked on that. Perhaps you were thinking of somebody else?
<Elleo> dpm: pinyin is are only example of that sort of thing at the moment, so that'd probably be the best starting point: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/files/head:/plugins/pinyin/
<dpm> but I was trying to find out if first the basic layout could be created, as I know input methods are rather complex
<Elleo> yeah, well for just the basic layout if they make a Korean version of all the QML files here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/plugins/en/qml/ I can put everything else together for them and at least get them a skeleton for producing predictions (they'll need to implement the actual korean side though, or point to a lib that can do it for us like libpinyin)
<rickspencer3> loving the in call indicator
<nik90> dednick: ping
<dednick> nik90: yo
<nik90> dednick: hey I was trying out the dbus connect() to listen for property changes in dbus, here is what I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7808936/
<nik90> dednick: I don't see my onSettingsChanged() function called even after I changed the property using dconf-editorp
<dednick> nik90: i don't see any PropertiesChanged signal on the Alarmproperties interface
<dednick> nik90: there is one on the org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties interface though.
<nik90> dednick: it is in the org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties interface which is in the AlarmProperties
<nik90> dednick: ah so I should use that interface
<dednick> connection.connect(service, path, interface)
<dednick> nik90: ^
<nik90> dednick: but is my declaration of the onSettingsChanged(QVariantMap) correspond correctly to the signal definition.
<nik90> dednick: I got that from https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/libtelephonyservice/callmanager.cpp
<dednick> nik90: no
<dednick> nik90: onPropertiesChanged(QString, QVariantMap, QStringList)
<nik90> dednick: the signal definition doesn't tell me what these arguments correspond to..
<dednick> nik90: onPropertiesChanged(const QString& interface, const QVariantMap& changed, const QStringList& invalid)
<dednick> nik90: dfeet does. PropertiesChanged(String, Dict of {String, Variant }, Array of [String])
<nik90> dednick: yeah I meant like does String in the dfeet point at the PropertyName?
<nik90> dednick: I compared it to the GetAll() function and there it makes sense
<dednick> nik90: right. well i just told you them above :)
<nik90> dednick: yeah :)
<dednick> dbus interface, changed properties, and invalid properties
<dednick> nik90: you should get a interface="com.canonical.datetime.AlarmProperties" when the DefaultVolume, etc properties change.
<dednick> need to test incase there are other properties with the same name on other interfaces
<nik90> ok
<cwayne> rsalveti: heya, so how would I go about changing the kernel cmdline?
<rsalveti> cwayne: was just thinking here that we might not necessarily be able to change kernel cmdline for a few devices
<rsalveti> I think manta is one that basically ignores what we add in the build
<rsalveti> ogra_: cwayne needs to add an option to upstart so it can look for a different directory for system related jobs
<rsalveti> and that option needs to come from the initrd if I understood correctly
<rsalveti> so we might need to change the init script logic in the initrd, which is fine as this change can be generic enough to work on any ubuntu image
<cwayne> that'd be preferable i think
<rsalveti> ogra_: I thought initially that adding the additional flags via kernel cmdline would be enough, but I just remembered that some devices ignore that
<ogra_> rsalveti, how would you do that ? upstart resets the env when switching to /sbin/init ... and the system upstart doesnt allow settings vars via initctl
<ogra_> *setting
<cwayne> we need to change the actual call to sbin/init
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> ou would have to patch /sbin/init to allow this ... the call wont help
<cwayne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1315060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315060 in The Savilerow project "Allow --confdir to look for system jobs in more than one directory" [Undecided,In progress]
<cwayne> already done
<rsalveti> the patch is already there
<rsalveti> would basically call init with special arguments
<rsalveti> --configdir or something like that
<ogra_> hmm, not sure that will work with run-init ... but you can try indeed :)
<nik90> dednick: hey it works :) ..I need a quick advice, when I tell it to output what's changed it returns QMap(("DefaultVolume", QVariant(int, 80) ) ). How do I check which property has changed programmatically and assign it to my local variable?
<nik90> dednick: I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809087/ and that fails because the unchanged properties is assumed 0. So it changes one correctly and the other is given an incorrect value of 0.
<nik90> dednick: sry, I am terrible at this
<dednick> nik90: if (properties.contains("DefaultVolume"))
<nik90> dednick: ah..perfect. thnx
<cwayne> ogra_: rsalveti: so I'd need to change run-init in ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd?
<ogra_> cwayne, well ...
<ogra_> cwayne, we explicitly do use the upstream /init script in initramfs tools ...
<ogra_> you would have to hack up initramfs-tools itself
<ogra_> (run-init is the last call in /init)
<ogra_> (this is pretty intrusive)
<ogra_> jodh, hey ... so with the fix of bug 1315060 ... how do you imagine that this option gets appended to the /sbin/init execution ? we would have to hack up the run-init call in initramfs-tools, no ?
<ubot5> bug 1315060 in The Savilerow project "Allow --confdir to look for system jobs in more than one directory" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315060
<jodh> ogra_: we implemented what was requested. I would have thought the simplest option might be to tweak /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init since that already passes a custom option to upstart for recovery mode?
<ogra_> ah, so the same thing but with the new options ?
<jodh> ogra_: yes, minimally, you could now add '--prepend-confdir=/foo/oem' to the last line of that script next to the '${recovery:+--startup-event=recovery}' bit.
<ogra_> yeah
<jodh> ogra_: which would cause upstart to read configuration from /foo/oem (and any subdirectories) *before* it read jobs from /etc/init/.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> alternatively --append-confdir ...
<jodh> I guess you might also want to modify /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session along similar lines for OEM Session Init customisations.
<ogra_> yep
<jodh> ogra_: well there is discussion on both those options on the MP - depends if you want the OEM customisations to take priority over the default.
<ogra_> thats up to cwayne
<jodh> ogra_: one thing to look out for - whatever directory or directories you explicitly specify with --prepend-confdir / --append-confdir must exist before Upstart starts; if they get created later, too bad as they will be ignored (inotify limitation).
<rickspencer3> ogra_,  ?? http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/07/barack-obama-schenkt-angela-merkel-zum.html
<ogra_> jodh, yeah, i guess we'll pre-create the dirs at image build time for touch
<rickspencer3> (ftr, I get that it's a joke )
<jodh> ogra_: perfect.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, the best german satire page :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, ooooh !
<ogra_> thats cool !
<rickspencer3> the penny drops :)
<alecu> Hi all, I need some pointers for this: the click scope needs to run a binary when the image is being built, to create a database of departments for the preinstalled apps. We have the binary ready, and we'd like to know how to run it in the image build process, and who to ping about this.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, yeah :D
<ogra_> haha
<jgdx> brendand, hey, can you give me a quick introduction to using phonesim?
<jgdx> brendand, e.g. pastebin the magic you displayed in the hangout? :)
<brendand> jgdx, in a meeting right now - glad to later on
<jgdx> brendand, ack, thanks
<jgdx> Laney, kenvandine, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 in seb's absence?
 * jgdx quickly checks for conflicts vs trunk
<Laney> he should be around
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'd rather seb128 since he's been reviewing it already, but if he can't I will
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<jgdx> Laney, ack
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine: that one looks good to land to me
<seb128> kenvandine, want to do the landing ?
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
<achiang> ogra_: if you don't mind sooner rather than later... the seed branch is highly contended so the longer it waits, the more likely it is i'll get Yet Another Merge Conflict
<cwayne> jodh: ogra_: so if the /custom/init or whatever doesn't exist but it's added to --append-confdir, will upstart die? or just not load stuff from there
<kenvandine> seb128, let me try to finish up my call forwarding branch and we can land them together, i'm close :)
<ogra_> cwayne, it will ignore it
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<cwayne> ogra_: perfect
<ogra_> cwayne, but we can make sure it always exists on touch images
<ogra_> by creating it at build time
<cwayne> we shouldn't do that thought
<cwayne> because we want only the custom tarball to touch /custom
<ogra_> well you want it writable, dont you ?
<cwayne> no
<ogra_> ah, k
<cwayne> it'll be populated with the custom tarball, then be r/o
<ogra_> (for that it would have had to exist)
<ogra_> achiang, im super busy finishing developer mode this week
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<achiang> ogra_: sad panda
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<ogra_> achiang, i'll try my best, but no promises ... any core-dev can merge that though
<mhall119> kenvandine: is there a package for the C++ api docs for OnlineAccounts?
<zeebok> this has probably been asked a dozen times, but is there any future plans of integrating Online Account IMing into messaging-app?
<achiang> ogra_: no one seems to be jumping up and down to do it though. :)
<awe_> cyphermox_, do you have a pull request for the code referenced in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1339794/comments/3?
<achiang> ogra_: i understand your priorities, thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339794 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "When toggling flight mode rapidly, cellular state gets stuck" [High,In progress]
<awe_> cyphermox_, if so, could you add the pull request to the bug?
<cyphermox_> I did not, I'd like it to be tested before
<kenvandine> mhall119,  you probably want libaccounts-qt-doc
<mhall119> is that qt specific, or can it be used by scopes?
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping I have this crash bug in indicator-network can you triage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mhall119, not sure if that can be used by scopes
<kenvandine> there's also the glib api, libaccounts-glib-doc
<mhall119> cwayne: mhr3: ^^ which docs should I publish to the Scopes APIs section of developer.u.c?
<mhall119> libaccounts-qt-doc or libaccounts-glib-doc?
<mhr3> mhall119, ehm... no idea
<mhr3> doesn't have much to do with scopes, does it?
<mhall119> -qt is C++, but also uses things like QString
<mhall119> -glib is C
<cwayne> ssweeny: kyleN ^
<mhall119> and uses things like gchar
<mhr3> mhall119, you're basically asking me what's the recommended library for online accounts
<ssweeny> i would imagine -qt for scopes right?
<mhall119> mhr3: from scopes code, yes
<ssweeny> i've used the -qt api from a scope before. i can't imagine trying to use glib
<mhall119> I already know and have the recommended library for accessing it via apps
<mhall119> ssweeny: ok, thanks
<mhr3> mhall119, qt is pain to use from a scope, and c is pain to use from c++... your pick :)
<nik90> charles: hey, So I implemented listening to PropertiesChanged() signal so that clock app dynamically updates its state when changes are made to the dbus property. I have a MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/20-alarm-settings/+merge/227194, it is quite small (<80 lines of code). Can you check to make sure I have implemented all the
<nik90> necessary precautions for it work properly.
<mhall119> mhr3: if ssweeny says the -qt API is usable and has been used already, I'll go with that
<Chipaca> i'm just going to leave this here: http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/07/barack-obama-schenkt-angela-merkel-zum.html
<mterry> slangasek, morning!  Did you get a chance to noodle about passwd -d and all that jazz?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, got an audio issue, can we discuss?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: yeah
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, playback of ringtones in system settings stopped working...
<pmcgowan> so I made a simple app that just makes a QML Audio object and plays a file
<pmcgowan> works on desktop not on phone
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1342321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342321 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Sound -> Ringtone does not play the songs" [High,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: can you check syslog for apparmor DENIED messages?
<pmcgowan> I checked no DEN there
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: is there a log that we can get from system-settings?
<pmcgowan> everything else seems to work, music, ringer, camera shutter etc
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, that bug has the only weird output I see
<jhodapp> ok let me take a look at the bug
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, about video texture
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: that's normal
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, why would setting an audio url cause a video texture warning?
<pmcgowan> if you say so
<rickspencer3> phone really turned Green
<nik90> jhodapp, pmcgowan: Just a note, this issue has been there at least since #120. It was first detected by the music app dev.
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: it's just the way qtubuntu-media works right now
<pmcgowan> nik90, say more as music works
<pmcgowan> 120 sounds about right
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: I can reproduce, let me see if media-hub-server is seeing it request to play that
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: I see the problem
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: invalid appamor security context...something with apparmor changed
<jdstrand> ?
<jdstrand> oh, the libapparmor api is returning something different?
<jhodapp> jdstrand: media-hub-server is giving me this message: "Client denied access since it's an invalid apparmor security context"
<jdstrand> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yeah I'm assuming so
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you assist jhodapp with that ^
<jhodapp> jdstrand: it's bad that many clients try to play sounds but don't check if there was an error in doing so
<jdstrand> tyhicks: is there a new rule we have to add to the media-hub policy to allow it to query the connecting process' label or something?
<tyhicks> jhodapp: can you strace the media-hub-server process and then trigger the error?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: no
<jhodapp> tyhicks: sure, something I can grep for?
<jdstrand> ok (I didn't remember seeing that)
<jhodapp> tyhicks: it'll spit out a ton of lines
<tyhicks> jhodapp: yeah, just give me all of those lines in a pastebin
<jhodapp> tyhicks: I'll have to gzip and email you...won't fit in a pastebin
<tyhicks> jhodapp: oh wait... is media-hub-server getting the apparmor context from dbus or from libapparmor?
<jhodapp> tyhicks: should be from libapparmor, let me double check that
<popey> jdstrand: click-reviewers-tools barfs on the calculator app.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809755/
<tyhicks> jhodapp: a pointer to the media-hub-server code that generates the error would be helpful, too
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I dont think there was an error at QML level
<jhodapp> tyhicks: actually no, it's from dbus
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: yeah, we need to change that to make our clients more robust
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I'l look to see if there is a signal to watch
<tyhicks> jhodapp: ok, so an strace wouldn't be of any help
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste the .desktop file?
<jhodapp> tyhicks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/core/media/player_skeleton.cpp#L135
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: ok
<jhodapp> tyhicks: jdstrand: oh it might be the naive check on line 167/168
<jhodapp> jdstrand: remember we thought this might come back to bite us
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> this is system-settings?
<jhodapp> yes
<jdstrand> I know what the problem is
<ogra_> nik90, are you sure about 120 or could it be 130 :) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/130.changes
<jdstrand> yes, the check is naive, but there was a change to system-settings
<jdstrand> we should revert that
<ogra_> pmcgowan, check if system-settings didnt use libcanberra ... that was dropped in 130 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/130.changes
<jhodapp> jdstrand: was the change in it's apparmor policy file?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: nm, I know the problem
<pmcgowan> ogra_, no it wouldnt its all qml
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if it did use that it needs to be ported to use plain gstreamer
<nik90> ogra_: no pretty sure this issue was there for some time now...130 was like 2 days ago..I would remember :P
<pmcgowan> indicator had that issue but it was not qt
<tyhicks> jdstrand: whew... I'm glad bc I couldn't think of any recent changes that would cause that
<ogra_> pmcgowan, QML doesnt provide audio playback, there must be some backend
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809782/ is com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator.desktop
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the change was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/767
<pmcgowan> ogra_, qtmm to mediahub
<ogra_> ah
<jdstrand> jhodapp: ie, it ships an apparmor profile
<jhodapp> ah ok
<jdstrand> jhodapp: and that profile name doesn't have a '_'
<jhodapp> jdstrand: there we go :)
<jdstrand> but we don't need that profile now
<jhodapp> jdstrand: can we make it have one?
<jdstrand> seb128: hey, can we revert http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/767?
<popey> jdstrand: so, arabic in line two
<jdstrand> seb128: we aren't going to be implementing bug #1296415 after all
<ubot5> bug 1296415 in ofono (Ubuntu Utopic) "[security] please use apparmor to restrict access to ofono to approved services" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296415
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: so there we go, that's the issue
<jdstrand> seb128: and there is a side-effect that it is preventing system-settings from playing sound files
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: I'll mark the bug as invalid
<jdstrand> jhodapp: can you add an ubuntu-system-settings task?
<jhodapp> jdstrand: task?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: actually no, I won't do that since it's part of ubuntu-system-settings
<jdstrand> jhodapp: 'also affects?' I think it is called
<jhodapp> jdstrand: actually we're all good since the bug was filed there and not media-hub
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, great that was an easy one
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: yep, I like those :)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I checked the error signal but its not triggered
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: ok...that's most likely qtubuntu-media not signaling it then
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: would you mind filing a bug for me to signal an error when playback doesn't work for whatever reason?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan: for qtubuntu-media
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ok
<jhodapp> thanks
<Laney> you think reverting this apparmor is going to fix sound?
<jdstrand> yes
<Laney> 1 line explanation?
<jdstrand> for the changelog?
<Laney> mainly for my brain
<jdstrand> jhodapp: what is the bug number?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1342321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342321 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Sound -> Ringtone does not play the songs" [High,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> jdstrand: bug 1342321
<Laney> building a test pkg to check this
<jdstrand> * revert lenient AppArmor profile since we won't be limiting access to ofono in this manner. Furthermore, due to a naive check in media-hub-server for the connecting process' profile name, this allows system-settings to playback files via media-hub-server again (LP: #1342321)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1342321 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Sound -> Ringtone does not play the songs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342321
<jdstrand> Laney: ^
<Laney> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> Laney: basically, media-hub-server does a very simple check for the connecting process. the label used for the lenient profile failed this check. we don't need the lenient profile anymore, so just get rid of it
<Laney> no profile still passes this check then?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> that is "unconfined"
<jdstrand> jhodapp, Laney: you can easily verify this by doing "sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.system-settings"
<jdstrand> that removes the profile from the kernel, setting it back to "unconfined"
<jhodapp> jdstrand: sure
<jhodapp> jdstrand: verified
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yep that fixes it
<jdstrand> cool
<Laney> How come there's no message in dmesg in this case?
<jdstrand> Laney: it isn't an apparmor denial
<jdstrand> Laney: it is media-hub-server making a call via libapparmor to see the connecting process' profile name, and making a decision based on the name
<jdstrand> Laney: the decision in this case is to not play the file
<jdstrand> s/is/was/
<jdstrand> ('was', assuming the change is reverted)
<jdstrand> :)
<Laney> oh right, and this call doesn't create a log entry either
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/revert-apparmor/+merge/227225
<Laney> you might recognise the changelog msg
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> Laney: thanks!
<jdstrand> popey: does './bin/click-check-desktop <path to click>' work?
<popey> jdstrand: yes
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809863/
<jdstrand> popey: ok good, can you put the click somewhere?
<popey> ya
<jdstrand> this means it is just click-show-files
<popey> jdstrand: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.291_all.click
<jdstrand> oh, interesting
<jdstrand> popey: are you running that on utopic?
<popey> jdstrand: yes
<popey> in a utopic chroot
<jdstrand> it works here on trusty
<popey> hmm
<jdstrand> popey: I wonder if it is your locale settings in the chroot?
<popey> could well be, yes
<popey> balls, sorry
<popey> yes, locale, posix
<popey> well, thats good news ☻
<jdstrand> :)
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, I'm off for tonight/tomorrow but can have a look on monday if nobody beats me to it
<mterry> slangasek, so... one solution would be to add support to passwd for falling back to the extrausers locations.  I took a look at how hard it would be -- looks not super difficult, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809993/  (untested, checking now how it works in practice).  On a scale of 1-10, how acceptable would such a thing be?  :)
<PreSSion> excuse me, somebody know if the screen of the ubuntu tablet will have got digitalize/capacitive screen or something like that to write in the tablet like in the samsung galaxy note 10.1 (sorry for my "engrish")
<popey> jdstrand: getting errors with url-dispatcher now for a number of apps - have you tightened those tests?
<popey> ERROR: url-dispatcher json unparseable: com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts.url-dispatcher (Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)):
<popey> for example
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan 0 Jun 16 21:53 com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts.url-dispatcher
<sarnold> PreSSion: so far as I know there are no planned tablets from any manufacturers; bq and meizu are both building ubuntu phones ATM...
<jdstrand> popey: I added a bunch of tests, yes
<popey> bugger ☻
<jdstrand> can you give me the click?
<jdstrand> no, that is a good thing :)
<popey> not when I'm trying to get apps which previously passed into the store ☹
<jdstrand> this sounds like a legitimate failure, but let me see the click
<jdstrand> popey: right, but if the json fails to parse, ir probably wasn't working right
<popey> its a zero byte file
<jdstrand> even though we let it pass
<popey> so yeah, it will fail to parse as json
<jdstrand> ah, well, they should remove it
<jdstrand> and remove "urls" from the click manifest
<popey> I'll file a bug for it and get it fixed
<PreSSion> sarnold: i am sorry, but i am sure to understand you, are you saying bq and meizu only are building the phones and not the tablets?
<jdstrand> they are declaring a url-dispatcher but not providing the necessary configuration
<popey> jdstrand: indeed, I'll fix it, thanks
<popey> PreSSion: bq and meizu are making phones yes, thats the focus for the moment
<popey> tablets will come later
<jdstrand> popey: speaking of shorts-- do you use it regularly? it stopped updating feeds for me some time ago
<popey> oh, not seen that happen
<PreSSion> ok! thanks
<popey> will check
<jdstrand> I haven't been able to figure out why yet
 * popey goes to make burgers, will fix these later
<jdstrand> eg, I click 'refresh', but I have only ancient stuff and the ancient stuff doesn't update anymore
<jdstrand> I haven't filed a bug yet
<jdstrand> pfft
<jdstrand> popey: of course, I tried it just now and it worked
<jdstrand> but it had been weeks
<jdstrand> weird
<sarnold> ah, the good old "show someone else" debugging trick :)
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> :)
<mterry> slangasek, OK, that patch seems to function.  I'm curios for your opinion. That plus the pam_extrausers patch seem to be all we need for RTM
<ogra_> mterry, and the adduser fix
<mterry> ogra_, again, I think that while we need that down the road when we want to allow creating users, for now we can just move the phablet entries into their own files manually right after creating the user
<ogra_> mterry, that will be a weeks work to change the image build scripts then :P
<slangasek> mterry: hey, so for this piece I'd punt back to mdeslaur for review :)
<mterry> ogra_, ?  in livecd-rootfs we can just do some sed work
<ogra_> since they create the user and add it to a gazillion groups ... using adduser
<ogra_> mterry, well, i'd prefer that we use the safe and proven tools here instead of adding such awful hackery
<mterry> ogra_, adding an extrausers user to a group in /etc/group works fine with existing adduser
<mterry> ogra_, sure, I'd prefer it to be already done too.  I'm just saying, it doesn't seem that hard to move one line from passwd and shadow to a different file
<mterry> slangasek, understood.  :)  mdeslaur, can you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809993/ when you get a chance?  It's a patch to shadow's passwd to support falling back to extrausers locations for shadow/passwd file modifications (like passwd -d USER)
 * mdeslaur looks
<slangasek> mterry: "adding an extrausers user to a group in /etc/group" - you mean setting the user's primary group to an existing group?  or something else?
<mterry> slangasek, I didn't test with primary group, just a random group
<mterry> specifically, nopasswdlogin as a test
<mterry> Not something that will work on a RO image of course
<slangasek> right, that's what I was wondering
<slangasek> :)
<mterry> But should be sufficient for our build scripts that add / remove groups
<slangasek> which brings you back to the question of whether /etc/nsswitch.conf will merge group information from extrausers+files
<mterry> slangasek, for production, we don't *need* to be able to add / remove groups to users on the fly
<slangasek> mterry: surely we do for nopasswdlogin
<ogra_> long term we do ... and i would really really appreciate if we could do this right from the beginning
<mterry> *for RTM rather
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> so that's phase 2?
<ogra_> instead of rush it in this week
<slangasek> when does the requirement for the nopasswdlogin group come into play?
<ogra_> (with hacks and sed'ing of files at build time and whatnot)
<ogra_> i thought nopasswdlogin was only a split greeter thing
<mterry> slangasek, actually we don't *need* nopasswdlogin since we are deleting the user's password
<mterry> slangasek, so they get to login for free anyway
<mterry> ogra_, it's an 'anything-that-logs-in-via-PAM' thing
<slangasek> not really
<slangasek> nopasswdlogin is only used by lightdm
<slangasek> $ grep nopass /etc/pam.d/lightdm
<slangasek> auth    sufficient      pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup nopasswdlogin
<mterry> slangasek, fair.  An "anything-that-logs-in-via-lightdm's-PAM-stack" which is unity8, unity7, and any actual lightdm greeter
<VivisClone> IS there any intention of making this compatible with SGS5?
<mterry> slangasek, point being that since the phone's 'no-password' mode is a REAL no password mode, users log in fine without being in that group
<ogra_> VivisClone, if someone wants to ... its all open srouce
<ogra_> *source
<renat__> popey, I have add comments on the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355
<renat__> popey, looks like the problem is in the way that Kunal Parmar is using the filter
<mterry> slangasek, long term, I'm not sure what we want to do for dynamically adding/removing from a system group.  We could list extrausers first in nsswitch.conf and then have their entry live there... but that has its own issues
<VivisClone> How would I go about compiling this for the samsung galaxy s5?
<mdeslaur> mterry: hrm, you're going to face difficulties with locking there...I think it's using glibc to create the lock file and that's hardcoded to /etc
<ogra_> VivisClone, see the channel topic ... there is a (very outdated and not really complete) porting guide
<mterry> mdeslaur, hmm, darn hardcoded everything
 * mterry makes his phone RO to check
<ogra_> yeah, thats not really FHS compliant :P
<mdeslaur> mterry: yeah, this is turning into a can of worms isn't it :)
<ogra_> we should just set up a local ldap server :P
<PreSSion> somebody here will buy the ubuntu phone in autoumm?
 * ogra_ will buy 5 
<ogra_> (at least)
<mdeslaur> or perhaps pam_userdb
<VivisClone> (Boost mobile)
<VivisClone> I'd like one but my sevice provider probably won't work on it
<mdeslaur> mterry: your also won't support when the user runs passwd on the command line, as when that happens, it uses pam instead of setting it directly
<mdeslaur> mterry: or are you _also_ modifying pam_unix?
<mterry> mdeslaur, I have a fork of pam_unix called pam_extrausers
<mterry> :-/
<mdeslaur> ah, ok, cool
<mterry> mdeslaur, I originally thought that was all I'd need, but was surprised to learn about passwd -d being shadow-specific
<mdeslaur> huh, that's weird
<mdeslaur> mterry: what happens if you just change to a blank password instead of using -d?
 * mdeslaur tries
<sarnold> good luck there
<sarnold> passwd throws a royal fit
<mdeslaur> passwd doesn't care, pam_unix is what's rejecting the blank password
<mterry> ogra_, you mentioned hacks.  I know you don't like the sed'ing, do you have other concerns?
<ogra_> nope, as long as the tools we use work (so that we get the defaultgroups as in normal ubuntu etc)
<mterry> ogra_, we should have them, yeah.  Adding/removing from groups is a bit of an open question right now but should be solvable
<mterry> (I mean post install)
<ogra_> the only thing that scares me is the possibility that we have to migrate something on the fly for existing users out there ... thats why i want that planned and thought through properly before RTM
<ogra_> even if it takes a week more to do that ...
<mterry> ogra_, you mean migrating passwords for users testing with development images and such?
<ogra_> mterry, no, i mean releasing RTM with a certain setup and a month later recovering that we cant migrate the RTM users to the proper solution we will implement post RTM
<ogra_> what we do here needs to be upgrade safe
<mterry> ogra_, I get ya.  Well I feel like our options are relatively constrained.  Security want PAM.  The RO image requires that we not use /etc.  So extrausers it is.  And the last time we had a think about it (the sprint), we figured on extrausers too.  We just realized how poorly our tooling supports that
<mterry> ogra_, although maybe there are other exotic PAM modules that we could use?
<mdeslaur> pam_userdb
<mdeslaur> but you'll have to re-tool anyway
<mterry> mdeslaur, do you happen to know if that has nsswitch support too?
<mdeslaur> sorry, don't know
<mdeslaur> right, that needs to be supported too
<mterry> mdeslaur, there doesn't seem to be anything even close to a turnkey solution for our needs here
<mterry> And forking pam_unix into pam_extrausers is probably easier to maintain than a new nsswitch, maybe.  Well, especially since I already did it
<mterry> And tooling would be harder to adjust for a database file than just pointing at a different shadow path
<mdeslaur> mterry: if you kill the null check in pam_extrausers, you can simply change to an empty password instead of requiring -d and then handling it all manually
<mterry> mdeslaur, interesting...  as a matter of policy, passwd -d requires root, but that method wouldn't
<mterry> mdeslaur, not sure if you have feelings on that matter
<mdeslaur> well, we're certainly allowing our users on the phone to set a blank password if they want
<mdeslaur> and yeah, we need to discuss all of this after rtm
<mterry> mdeslaur, do you feel squicky about going forward with this now for rtm?
<mdeslaur> I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of users having accounts with no passwords, but I don't have a better suggestion, or a better idea
<mdeslaur> requiring that users have _2_ passwords, one on boot, and one to unlock isn't a good solution either
<mdeslaur> while the phone has a limited attack surface, a converged device in the future will approach the desktop
<mdeslaur> at which point having users set blank passwords is risk
<mdeslaur> risky
<ogra_> we could just set it to "password" ... thats at least well known to everyone :P
<mdeslaur> ogra_: right...having it blank is no worse than shipping a device with "phablet".
<mterry> ogra_, what if a user wants to use the password "password"?  :)
<mdeslaur> at least the user gets to decide
<ogra_> mterry, then he needs to use windows phone :P
 * mterry is currently tracking down where something is breaking with a RO image
<mdeslaur> mterry: so, if you do disable the null password check in pam_extrausers, you probably want to tie it into "nullok"
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure why pam_unix has 'nullok', but it doesn't work for password
<mdeslaur> oh, nullok is for validating the old password
<mdeslaur> I guess
<mdeslaur> anyway, off
<mdeslaur> s/off/odd/
<mterry> I'm getting a LOT of apparmor failures in syslog where mediascanner is trying to read /var/lib/extrausers/passwd
<mterry> Why would it read that?
<jdstrand> probably getent() type stuff
<jdstrand> I imagine apparmor will need to have an update to /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nameservice
<mterry> jdstrand, would it be acceptable to add extrausers locations to that?
<jdstrand> I think so
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you add that to your list of things to add to the apparmor upload? ^
<mterry> tyhicks, /var/lib/extrausers/{shadow,passwd,group}
<jdstrand> note, I meant "*I* think so", not "I *think* so" ;)
<mterry> :)
<jdstrand> well, not shadow
<jdstrand> passwd and group
<jdstrand> mterry: is mediascanner2 trying to access /var/lib/extrausers/shadow too?
<mterry> jdstrand, right
<mterry> jdstrand, no
<jdstrand> ok, good
<mterry> jdstrand, i.e. is mediascanner2 suddenly malicious?  :)
<jdstrand> mterry: no, but it processes untrusted input
<jdstrand> granted, DAC should prevent the shadow access, but still, the nameservice abstraction only allows /etc/passwd and /etc/group now, and that is all any application should need unless it is performing authentication or updating it
<mterry> right
<tyhicks> jdstrand, mterry: ack - I've added a todo to allow access to extrausers passwd and group when I do the upcoming apparmor upload
<mterry> tyhicks, thanks!
<tyhicks> np
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks!
<pmcgowan> Laney, any idea on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1343553
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343553 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing icons reported in suru theme" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> are those icons needed or out of date?
<awe_> pmcgowan, do you know why the cellular data switch went from a toggle to a checkmark???
<awe_> -1
<awe_> sergiusens, hey went to test the mms silo, but am confused what needs to be installed?
<awe_> is golan-udm-dev required?
<awe_> sorry, goland-udm-dev?
<sergiusens> awe_: nope
<awe_> ok, so just nuntium + udm
<awe_> thanks
<sergiusens> awe_: what's easiest is to install the citrain package on desktop and do citrain device-upgrade 13
<mterry> mdeslaur, you mentioned removing the blank password check in pam_extrausers rather than patching shadow's passwd.  I think I'd prefer to patch passwd anyway because that way we are slightly more converged (don't rely on pam_extrausers behavior, can use ubuntu-system-settings to set your desktop password state)
<sergiusens> awe_: can you please run sudo tcpdump -w mms.pcap -i rmnet_usbX where X corresponds to the one associated to the MMS context
 * sergiusens adds that to the test plan
<awe_> sure
 * awe_ goes to checkout the test plan
<sergiusens> awe_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/nuntium sort of updated
<awe_> sergiusens, ack
<awe_> sergiusens, gonna let the ofono silo testing continue into tomorrow... and we can land tomorrow
<sergiusens> ok
<brunogirin> popey: are you trying the redirect from #ubuntu-phone?
<popey> i was ☻
<popeytest> and it worked \o/
<brunogirin> \o/
<mhall119> awe_: sergiusens: just wanted to give you guys an update, the stop ofono/clear gprs context1/start ofono was enough to allow me to receive MMS
<sergiusens> great
<awe_> mhall119, cool
<thomi_> tedg: you around? Got a second?
<thomi_> tedg: does upstart / libUAL install a qt message handler to produce the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/ or does it just read stdout / stderr and redirect?
<mhr3> thomi_, redirect
<mhr3> we wouldn't want upstart to only work with qt apps :)
<thomi_> mhr3: hmmm - so I 'd like to add timestamps to those log messages, which I think means adding a message handler in Qt. I'd like to write that code once and have it work everywhere. Any idea where I can do that?
<thomi_> I could distro-patch the qt libs, but I was hoping to avoid that
<mhr3> hmm, not sure
<awe_> sergiusens, MMS never received by T-Mobile/Android phone...  do you want the nuntium log, or should I look for anything in particular?
<mhr3> some apps are already adding a timestamp, you'd be duplicating it
<awe_> sergiusens, also noticed that photos weren't appearing in the gallery right away either
<thomi_> mhr3: which ones?
<brunogirin> popey: it looks like re-flashing to stable and then back to devel fixed my off button problem: interesting...
<awe_> ...and that the camera icon for mms is mis-leading, as you can only pick existing photos
<popey> shouldn't have needed stable brunogirin, stable is v olde
<brunogirin> popey: yes I noticed but by doing that I effectively re-flashed the device so that may have fixed it
<popey> just going to devel should have done it
<mhr3> thomi_, dont have a phone connected, but i think i saw some... but maybe i'm wrong
<thomi_> mhr3: ok, I haven't seen any, and none of the AP clients I have on my HDD install a mesage handler - they might do it some other way, which is why I  was curious :)
<thomi_> mhr3: I'll keep asking around, thanks
<mhr3> thomi_, i suppose you could install a qt msg handler in the platform plugin, but not sure that's a great idea
<thomi_> mhr3: why's that?
<thomi_> rm -rf *
<thomi_> oops :)
<mhr3> thomi_, feels quite invasive to do that
<thomi_> I agree
<thomi_> ahh well, maybe I'll just patch each app separately
<sergiusens> awe_: the pcap file if it was sent from ubuntu touch
<sergiusens> awe_: photos don't appear in the gallery; you need to import them through the content hub
<sergiusens> awe_: I do agree about the camera icon; but that is a _salem issue :-)
<awe_> sergiusens, ?  the photo *did* show up in the gallery, it just too awhile to propagate
<awe_> sergiusens, where do I find the pcap file?
<sergiusens> awe_: hmm, ui might of changed; we had to import it before
<sergiusens> awe_: pcap is from running tcpdump :-)
<sergiusens> awe_: nuntium.log is fine if you don't have that
<awe_> sergiusens, got it, let me try again and grab the pcap file...hadn't read the test plan thoroughly enough
<awe_> sergiusens, ever thought of adding raw io tracing directly to nuntium ( ie. kinda like OFONO_RIL_TRACE or OFONO_RIL_HEX_TRACE )?
<sergiusens> awe_: well I don't deal with the upload or download; that's the download manager; it's more of dealing with files
<awe_> sergiusens, ack
<awe_> sergiusens, where do I find the nuntium log again?
<sergiusens> awe_: ~/.cache/upstart/nuntium.log
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-18
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the new touch update
<lotuspsychje> tankdriver: hello
<liuxg> how to make a full screen size QML application?
<lotuspsychje> note sure nyone awake liuxg
<RAOF> I believe there's a fullscreen bit you can twiddle, but I don't know..
<lotuspsychje> just added a bug about brightness, hope it gets fixxed
<liuxg> RAOF, it seems that adding --fullscreen  in the desktop can do the trick.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mandela Day! :-D
<jgdx> pitti, thanks for solving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-dbusmock/+bug/1340590
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340590 in python-dbusmock (Ubuntu) "ofono template: cannot add second modem" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jgdx> pitti, also https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/merge_requests/3
<mardy> charles: ping
<citherock> hello!!
<mterry> sarnold, thanks for the reviews!
<mterry> slangasek, mdeslaur: here's an updated shadow patch to support extrausers (which now avoids calls to lckpwdf() which hardcodes /etc lock files).  Seems to work for me.  Thoughts?
<mterry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814319/
<mdeslaur> mterry: ok, since it does create the new file in the same directory, and then atomically renames it in place, the lock is only so you don't get your mods overwritten by someone else doing an operation at the very same time
<mdeslaur> now, since this is a single user device and the main accounts are in the main files, this is probably ok
<mdeslaur> but, we'll have to think of putting locking back in somehow at some point
<mterry> mdeslaur, what other protections does lckpwdf give?
<mterry> mdeslaur, because this code does have fallback locking
<mterry> with a little .lock file
<mdeslaur> let me think about that a sec...now I'm wondering what happens if the two temp files collide, since they are both named identically
<mdeslaur> oh, I see, let me check
<pmcgowan> jgdx, do you know whats wrong with jenkins on your backgrounds branch?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is preparing a silo, be nice to get that in
<kenvandine> jgdx, one test failed, ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_background.BackgroundTestCase.test_change_background
<brunogirin> Noobie question: if I want to write touch apps that target the devel channel, do I need to run 14.10 or can I do that on 14.04? (SDK installed from PPA)
<popey> brunogirin: try in #ubuntu-app-devel - where sdk and app devs people hang out
<brunogirin> thanks popey
<mdeslaur> mterry: ok, I guess the fall back to the .lock file is ok
<jgdx> pmcgowan, looking
<mterry> mdeslaur, oh good
<derek-g> we want ubuntu phone. plz. speed up the development.
<derek-g> !!!
<mterry> mdeslaur, OK, then I'll upload this and the pam_extrausers fork and we should be able to support basic extrausers password needs
<mdeslaur> mterry: hrm, the pam_extrausers fork is also going to hit the lckpwdf() issue
<mterry> mdeslaur, naw, pam_unix has optional support for lckpwdf or its own fallback code again.  In pam_extrausers, I just alway suse the fallback
<mdeslaur> mterry: this fallback? :)
<mdeslaur> lock_pwdf(void)
<mdeslaur> {
<mdeslaur> 	return PAM_SUCCESS;
<mdeslaur> }
<mterry> mdeslaur, hah, no, the one in lckpwdf.-c
<derek-g> question - what language would I use to write apps for Ubuntu  phone?
<mdeslaur> ah, oh...huh, # include "./lckpwdf.-c"
<mdeslaur> that's...weird :)
<derek-g> is it python or javascript?
<mterry> mdeslaur, I was also a little surprised, but I guess they wanted to avoid the conditional in their makefile..?
<mdeslaur> mterry: how do you handle #define LOCKFILE "/etc/.pwd.lock"?
<mterry> mdeslaur, it's a fork remember.  I copy pam_unix into a pam_extrausers directory and did a little modification -- change all hardcode paths etc. I document which things I changed in a README so hopefully it won't be hellish to update
<ogra_> derek-g, QML, javascript C++
<mdeslaur> mterry: ah, I see, cool
<derek-g> ogra_, awesome. awesome to the max.
<mterry> mdeslaur, plus I wouldn't want to touch pam_unix too much for fear of breaking Ubuntu  :)
<derek-g> when is Ubuntu phone gonna come out? im super exhausted from waiting....
<mdeslaur> mterry: yeah, not a good thing. Want me to reserve a CVE number in your name, just in case? :)
<mterry> mdeslaur, heh
<mdeslaur> :P
<derek-g> ogra_, why would i use both js and cpp though? im pretty good with js, but not so much cpp....
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems there has been some ninja changes to the autopilot setup. Pushed fix.
<jgdx> pmcgowan, ^
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ninja changes?
<mterry> mdeslaur, I'm actually more worried about the integrated greeter having some security hole.  /me crosses fingers
<mterry> (vs split greeter)
<popey> derek-g: later
 * mdeslaur reserves a second CVE number
<mdeslaur> ;)
<derek-g> popey, i dont like later
<mterry> mdeslaur, just carve me out a /16 block like they're ipv4 addresses
<popey> derek-g: get used to it ☻
<jgdx> pmcgowan, refactors that I did not account for when I merged in the latest trunk some days ago. :) So my fault entirely.
<pmcgowan> oke doke
<mdeslaur> mterry: lol :)
<minsikcho> Hi. I'm Korean translator for Ubuntu Touch. We are working hard from this week to localize the project. However, it doesn't yet have keyboard layout for Korean. I've filed bug in launchpad (#1342981). I think there should be Dubeolsik keyboard and Dan-moeun keyboard for Korean. Judging from the fact that Korea is home of multinational phone makers (Samsung & LG), impressive environment for Korean would give a boost for the pro
<awe_> sergiusens, here's the output from udm, when I try to send an mms
<awe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7814738/
<awe_> it's getting a 302 error
<sergiusens> mandel: ^
<sergiusens> probably need to follow it
 * ogra_ curses system-settings
<awe_> do you need the pcap or dbus traces?
<sergiusens> awe_: would be good to know where to :-) pcap might give us more data
<sergiusens> awe_: if it's a 302, would it be a good idea to update the proxy for the context?
<awe_> sergiusens, here's the dbus-monitor trace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7814750/
<awe_> I'll upload ptrace to chinstrap next...
<awe_> sergiusens, not sure what you mean by update the proxy for the context?
<sergiusens> awe_: nvm, error 302 in udm is probably not permanently moved :-)
<ogra_> mterry, hmm, achiang wont be happy that you just uploaded -meta :P
<mterry> ogra_, oh no, what's the issue?
<achiang> mterry: ogra_: i've abdicated to lool
<ogra_> mterry, he has a breanch waiting that completely re-organizes the seeds
<mterry> achiang, oh sorry
<ogra_> i wanted to look at it later today ... but now it needs adjustment
<achiang> that's a bit of over-exaggeration... :P
<mandel> awe_, sergiusens oh, nice 302 -> QNetworkReply::ProtocolInvalidOperationError
<mandel> awe_, sergiusens that is going to be fun to debug
<awe_> ;D
<mandel> sergiusens, found the issue for your problem, fixing it
<mandel> awe_, carrier?
<awe_> sending: AT&T receiving: T-Mobile
<mterry> ogra_, do you have a pending lxc-android-config upload?  I wanted to add extrausers to the writable paths
<ogra_> mterry, go ahead
<lool> achiang: it's good, will merge in a few  :-)
<mterry> ogra_, thx!
<achiang> lool: sounds like there will be conflicts. :-/
<lool> achiang: no change requried
<ogra_> mterry, any idea how to work in the config changes in a sane way ?
<mterry> ogra_, I'm still working on that last piece
<ogra_> mterry, we need to make sure that even if the system is writable and an insane person upgrades some package nothing gets reverted
<ogra_> (so if you hack it into the build process, make sure to use diversions or so)
<mterry> ogra_, right now i'm planning on just changes to the livecd-rootfs script, so I'd avoid that problem at least
<ogra_> mterry, how would that avoid it ?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> where does nsswitch.conf actually come from ?
<lool> achiang: merged and pushed (after fixing the conflict)
<ogra_> ah, base-files
<achiang> lool: awesome, thanks!
<ogra_> and the postinst copies it over the existring one
<mterry> ogra_, well the code wouldn't be run on package upgrades.  And most of the changes are in conffiles, which package upgrades handle
<lool> achiang: is there something, a bug perhaps, tracking the meta debdiff?
<lool> achiang: will ask for a silo to land this too
<achiang> lool: hm, no... i did not have a bug or anything else to track that one
<ogra_> mterry, thats true for the pam bits ... nsswitch.conf looks a bit different
<lool> achiang: ok; thanks
<ogra_> mterry, that seems to bilndly do a cp -p
<ogra_> oh, i'm wrong, only if the target doesnt exist
<mterry> ogra_, ah...  odd.  That's meant to be editable by system admins, right?
<ogra_> so ignore me :P
<mterry> ogra_, phew
 * ogra_ looked at the wrong copy fiunction
<asac> slangasek: can you help mterry on his adduser problem? think its discussion above related
<asac> slangasek: bug 1323732
<ubot5> bug 1323732 in adduser (Ubuntu) "adduser should support managing additional password/shadow/group files from libnss-extrausers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323732
<mterry> slangasek, I don't think we *need* that immediately.  Depends how much we are satisfied with just sed'ing the users data over to /var/lib/extrausers for now.   It'd be cleaner for sure if we had it, but we can live without if you are pressed on time
<mterry> And we'll need it for multi-user
<lool> mterry: hmm isn't this a src:shadow issue?
<lool> adduser just wraps useradd, passwd etc. which are from src:shadow
<mterry> lool, oh maybe then, as long as it didn't have its own assumptions, yeah
<ogra_> mterry, i'm not "satisfied" at all with sed'ing passwd/shadow/group
<ogra_> lets please get that fixed properly
<ogra_> mterry, though you last shadow upload might have actually fixed bits of it already ...
<mterry> lool, ^ well see there are different opinions on how hacky we want to be  :)
<mterry> ogra_, that was only for passwd, not useradd
<ogra_> *bits* ;)
<lool> mterry: so I'm not sure you heard we have a second use case for something quite similar
<mterry> It did fix bits yeah  :)
<lool> mterry: we also need to use a shared static passwd/group etc. file at image build time (probably stored in a package) because otherwise system UIDs might get renumbered across rootfs rebuilds
<lool> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1332538
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332538 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [Undecided,New]
<lool> mterry: which also calls for moving pw entries around
<ogra_> lool, that is being handled by stgraber already
<lool> ogra_: ah, do you have pointers on this?
<ogra_> lool, he will add functions to chown tha files needing that (as discussed here eartlier this week)
<lool> ok, missed this
<ogra_> lool, there was a discussion between slangasek stgraber mterry and me
<lool> hmm it seems rather hard to chown stuff around
<ogra_> lool, only writable bits are actually affected
<ogra_> the ro image will have the matching UIDs automatically
<lool> ogra_: yes; so the original vision was that we ought to trigger something on the first boot to fix the UIDs, but that seems rather fragile
<ogra_> so it wont be much
<ogra_> i think stephane wanted to trigger it on every upgrade
<ogra_> the alternative was to have a fixed UID mapping we hand over at build time ...
<lool> so he keeps a map of old UIDs and new UIDs and scans all files in writable areas to remap the UIDs?
<ogra_> that would make it faster but puts some maintenance burden on us
<lool> it also seemed more robust
<lool> (this is what the bug above recommended)
<ogra_> well, ask stgraber, afaik it is on his TODO
<ogra_> (for implementation details)
<lool> mterry: so I guess ignore my comment about another use case for this then  :-)
<mterry> lool, OK :)
<lool> mterry: so passwd (not adduser or useradd) seems to have a repository option that might perhaps help?
<lool> Hmm I guess this is a shadow thing
<sergiusens> does anyone else the the poweroff request on totally random resumes?
<pmcgowan> not so far
<slangasek> mterry: shadow patch looks reasonable to me, but I think mdeslaur's review is the more important
<slangasek> asac, mterry: yes, have been working on the adduser side
<mterry> slangasek, good
<Laney> lool: you handling achiang's seed split?
<pete-woods> tvoss: hi, I seem to be having trouble with the location service, if I create an instance of the main service class twice, it dies with a google logging init error
<tvoss> pete-woods, why would you instantiate two instances?
<pete-woods> tvoss: this was in a test
<pete-woods> I destructed it once, then make another one
<achiang> Laney: it was already merged
<pete-woods> *made
<tvoss> pete-woods, ah okay, let me note it down
<Laney> achiang: oh cool, so it's done?
<Laney> was about to look ;-)
<ogra_> looks like
<achiang> Laney: branch merged, not sure about the metapackage yet but lool is taking that on too
<ogra_> will need an upload to test that everything still works
<Laney> kay cool
<tvoss> pete-woods, will likely not get to it before Monday or Tuesday, though
<ogra_> but i assume lool will take care of that
<pete-woods> tvoss: I think I can fix it myself by the looks of things
<pete-woods> it's in stub.cpp
<pete-woods> hopefully there's some standard pattern for handling it
<tvoss> pete-woods, ah yeah ... I have a fix queued up for that
<pete-woods> oh, okay
<tvoss> pete-woods, are you working against trunk?
<tvoss> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/switch-to-json-c/+merge/226448 landed yesterday, fixing the issue
<pete-woods> tvoss: will update, only updated probably early yesterday :p
<derek-g> when is Ubuntu tablet gonna come out?
<ogra_> no date for tablets ...
<ogra_> you can use the nexus7 (2013 edition) today though
<derek-g> ogra_, how about 10 inch?
<ogra_> well, there are images for the N10 ...
<ogra_> but it is not in main focus atm so it will have more bugs than the other devices
<pete-woods> tvoss|dinner: thanks for info, problem resolved :)
<Laney> kenvandine: want to do a u-s-s landing?
<derek-g> apes together strooong
<kenvandine> Laney, i do, i was looking for seb128 to walk me through it
<Laney> kenvandine: oh, not done one before?
<kenvandine> nope
<Laney> oh FUN!
<pmcgowan> Laney, fresh meat!
<Laney> seb's away today
<kenvandine> seb128 had volunteered the help me... but now he's ignoring me :-D
<kenvandine> ah
<Laney> so my secret motive was to ask you to review my two test fix branches
<kenvandine> haha
<Laney> but I can give you a quick tutorial too if you want
<kenvandine> please do :)
<kenvandine> we have 6 branches approved here
<kenvandine> and my call forwarding branch is driving me bananas :-D
<kenvandine> happy to look at something else for a few
<Laney> go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain and fill in a new row, should be self explanatory
<Laney> you list the merge proposals separated by new lines or spaces
<Laney> (copy the formulas down from the previous row)
<Laney> after that I'd ask the train vanguard (topic in #ubuntu-ci-eng) to assign you a silo, then you can click build on that tab, wait for it to build, grab the package from the ppa & test it on your device, then publish if it works (this uploads it to distro), then when it's migrated to the release pocket you click "merge and clean" to merge to trunk and give back the silo
<Laney> robru will help you I'm sure since I'm off in 35 mins ;-)
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<robru> who and the what now?
<Laney> helping kenvandine do his first landing of u-s-s
<robru> sure
<Laney> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings is testplan btw
<Laney> also I approved attente's branch just now ;-)
<Laney> this is going to be a nice little upload
<Laney> the ~laney branches are particularly mind blowing
<ogra_> did you port it to some sane language ?
<Laney> yep it's now gtk+glib
<ogra_> ++
<Laney> or... haskell?
<kenvandine> Laney, oh, do the branches need to be links to the MPs? or can they be lp references?
<ogra_> i dont mind the QML though ... just the C++
<kenvandine> nevermind, robru just answered in the other channel :)
<Laney> ogra_: takes a bit of adjustment
<Laney> just get in and get out ;-)
<ogra_> Laney, its not the language, its the time it takes to build that whole thing to test etc ...
<ogra_> just painful
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> ccache means only the first one is bad
<kenvandine> i really wish we could run uss from a checkout...
<Laney> you and everyone else :(
<Laney> friday labs: technical debt fixup hour
<kenvandine> hour...
<Laney> btw I saw you've been going climbing ;-)
<Laney> next sprint you can join the CCC which is currently just me and attente :P
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> the kids are addicted now... which is awesome
<kenvandine> i prefer bouldering, but they seem to prefer climbing much higher :)
<Laney> yeah bouldering for me too
<kenvandine> wow... membership of 3 :)
<Laney> it's an elite club
<Laney> only top athletes need apply
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> top athlete, that's me!
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> speaking of bouldering, I'm off to the centre now
<Laney> tata
<ogra_> kenvandine, well, in case you re-consider, there is always canonical-smokers
<kenvandine> Laney, have fun!
<kenvandine> ogra_, can i join if i don't smoke?
<ogra_> heh, you can try :)
 * kenvandine likes to hangout ;-p
<Laney> smokin' hot
<kenvandine> that's me!
<kenvandine> haha
<ogra_> haha
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<awe_> sergiusens, I want to make one last minute change to the ofono landing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7815502/
<awe_> I haven't pushed it yet
<awe_> this adds a few more env hooks to make testing much easier
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 failed, but this time due to about tests. Not sure if that is because of flakyness or what.
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, i triggered a rebuild
<kenvandine> to see
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, your branch passed this time :)
<kenvandine> love having reliable tests :-D
<mterry> mdeslaur, if the pam_extrausers auth module is marked with nullok instead of nullok_secure, is that a problem?
<mdeslaur> mterry: no
<mterry> ok, cool
<brunogirin> Hi, is data over 3G supposed to work on Nexus 4 or is it WIP?
<popey> yes
<popey> i use 3g on nexus 4 all the time
<kenvandine> brunogirin, always worked for me, my n4 has been my primary phone since august... nearly a year now :)
 * kenvandine can't believe it's been that long!
<brunogirin> kenvandine: OK, how can I check what's going wrong? the same SIM card works fine in a different phone
<kenvandine> can you ssh in?
<kenvandine> or get a shell anyway you want
<kenvandine> and run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<kenvandine> and pastebin that
<kenvandine> in fact, i think pastebinit is in the default image
<kenvandine>  /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems | pastebinit
<kenvandine> assuming it's on wifi at least
<brunogirin> trying now
<brunogirin> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815968/
<kenvandine> brunogirin, so do you get any data?
<kenvandine> just not 3g?
<brunogirin> kenvandine: I get data over wi-fi fine but otherwise not at all: if I try to open the browser when I'm on the cellular network, it tells me I don't have a network
<kenvandine> looks like you should though..
<brunogirin> could it be because when I originally flashed the phone I didn't have a SIM in it and it didn't get initialised properly?
<kenvandine> doubt it
<brunogirin> are there any logs I can look at that would provide a hint as to why it fails?
<kenvandine> awe_, any ideas ^^
<awe_> brunogirin, two ways to check...
<awe_> 1) run the script ( as root ) /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<awe_> or cat the file /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs
<awe_> most likely provisioning failed for your phone
<brunogirin> awe_: the first one gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816028/
<brunogirin> awe_, and the second one gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816032/
<awe_> sure, they should both match
<lotuspsychje> on wich devices you all testing touch?
<brunogirin> awe_ it looks like they match but what do they tell me? provisioning failed?
<awe_> give me a few minutes...
<awe_> can you also pastebin the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems?
<brunogirin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815968/
<brunogirin> One thing that is slightly confusing is the reference to asdamobile.co.uk considering this is a Vodafone SIM
<mterry> seb128, heyo!  if you have time today, could you re-look at the USS locking-hash branch?
<mterry> seb128, you were having a problem with the interface as I recall
<awe_> brunogirin, so this is caused by our current provisioning scheme in which we query two separate APN dbs to determine your settings automatically.  In some cases, this leads to bad results
<awe_> like your case
<awe_> so you have a few options
<brunogirin> awe_ good I like options :)
<awe_> first... you could test the new version of ofono in silo 15
<awe_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015
<awe_> or, you could just hand-edit the gprs file and fix the settings manually
<awe_> unfortunately the UI to do this is still in-progress and hasn't landed
<awe_> either way, in order to force ofono to re-provision your phone
<awe_> you need to stop it
<awe_> via
<awe_> "stop ofono"
<awe_> ( as root )
<awe_> next you need to edit the gprs file
<awe_> and remove everything below [context1]
<brunogirin> OK, is there any documentation that tells me what I should edit the file to?
<awe_> no, not really, but I should be able to guide you
<awe_> one sec..lemme pastebin something
<brunogirin> OK, no problem
<awe_> here are the settings for basic vodafone and vodafone pre-pay: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7816098/
<brunogirin> if I'm on contract, is it the top part I'm interested in?
<awe_> yes
<awe_> let me prep another pastebin on what you should put into the file
<awe_> that's probably the easiest thing to do here
<awe_> brunogirin, is your image write-able?
<brunogirin> awe_ no idea, it's the devel image installed last night, how do I check?
<mterry> ogra_, I re-marked https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560 as ready for review.    It now also sets up libnss-extrausers, though it does manually move the phablet user from /etc/shadow to /var/lib/extrausers, which I know you're not a fan of.
<awe_> well... you would have had to do make it so via a phablet-tools command
<brunogirin> OK so the answer is no then
<awe_> let's stick with the manual approach then
<brunogirin> ok, sounds good to me
<awe_> brunogirin, try pasting the following into your gprs file *after* stopping ofono
<awe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7816123/
<awe_> then once you've done so, re-start ofono via "start ofono"
<brunogirin> if ofono says "ofono stop/waiting", does it mean it's now stopped?
<brunogirin> awe_ all done
<awe_> and?
<awe_> do you have network now?
<brunogirin> let me check
<brunogirin> awe_ it looks like I do! (assuming I properly disabled wifi) I'll go outside and check
<awe_> cool
<brunogirin> awe_ outside test works too, brilliant, thanks for the help!
<awe_> brunogirin, your welcome
<awe_> enjoy!
<brunogirin> awe_ will do!
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome. I think the about test case is flakey because of the dbus mock.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-19
<spec4d> I have a dumb(ish) question. How hard would it be port Ubunt-Touch to run on a OnePlus One (runs Cyanagenmod as it's stock OS) for a 1/2 decent computer engineer. Would this be like a 40hr thing or a 4 month thing? I'm just curious.
<WebVisitor-3> hi -- i have a hopefully quick question... is there any way with 14.04 to get a general scroll gesture working with a multi-touch-screen?
<WebVisitor-3> this is for ubuntu-desktop on a samsung ativ tab 7 700t1c.  unfortunately the trackpad isn't recognized correctly so there's no scroll gesture possible that way either.
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<taiebot> Can we expect any progress on app start up time before rtm?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-20
<tomdp> Hey everyone. I'm having an issue running both i386 and ARM instances of ubuntu-emulator on both of my Xubuntu Trusty machines. The display is usually black, sometimes picking up garbage from other parts of my screen, sometimes garbage from ubuntu touch's GUI, and divided into misaligned horizontal rectangles. This happens on machines with different GPU drivers.
<tomdp> I have not yet tested it on Trusty with Unity yet.
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> hello to all
<chomwitt> i'm considering buying a nexus 7 for family use as tablet with ubuntu touch. Will canonical support the device or the upcoming mx3, bq will change its course?
<genii> chomwitt: The meizu, etc will be manufacturer supported and not affect any plans for Nexus line
<chomwitt> thats ok
<chomwitt> is there a place where i can found user tests and reviews of latest install in nexus devices?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | chomwitt
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<chomwitt> ?
<chomwitt> !devices
<chomwitt> ?devices
<chomwitt> !devices | chomwitt
<faLUCE_> hello. does ubuntu touch support this tablet?  http://www.amazon.it/Archos-Pollici-Tablet-PC-Android-bianco/dp/B00BZQBFR0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405852898&sr=8-1&keywords=archos+tablet
<faLUCE_> hello. does ubuntu touch support this tablet?  Archos Xenon 20,3 cm (8 inches) Tablet-PC (Quad Core, 1,2GHz, 1GB RAM, 4GB HDD, Android)
<faLUCE> Hello, does ubuntu-touch support    Archos Xenon 20,3 cm (8 Pollici) Tablet-PC (Quad Core, 1,2GHz, 1GB RAM, 4GB HDD, Android)
<faLUCE> Hello, does ubuntu-touch support    Archos Xenon 20,3 cm (8 INCHES) Tablet-PC (Quad Core, 1,2GHz, 1GB RAM, 4GB HDD, Android)
<asac> rsalveti: is phablet.ubuntu.com our git?
<asac> dont get a gitview there
<asac> times out
<asac> rsalveti: ok cloned the tree i wanted. still woonder if we have a gitview
<asac> rsalveti: remotes/origin/phablet-4.4.2_r1 on recovery is where we have our code, right?
<jfelchner> Will the Ubuntu phones be rooted out of the box?
<jfelchner> Or will there (hopefully) be no concept of "rooting" since it will be effectively a desktop computer as well?
<vthompson> Does anybody know if there are currently issues with the  Ubuntu Software Center for Touch/click apps? I submitted updates to 2 apps yesterday but never got an email that they are awaiting feedback like I have in the past. Is the email notification system down?
<meek_geek> can I flash ubuntu touch on an intel phone ?
<ogra_> asac, https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-13
<Isotop7> how am i able to set static ip on my arale? i tried editing the network profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but changes have not been applied....
<dholbach> good morning
<Isotop7> how can i sign a static ip to my arale? i tried editing the network profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but changes were not applied....
<ogra_> you need to make network manager reload the config ... there is an nmcli command for that
<abeato> Laney, morning, the packages in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww are not built for arm, is it possible to enable arm builds in that PPA?
<VincentInPC> hello, I just figured that my Market and Update no longer works, any idea?
<pragomer> can I run ubuntu-touch on my "htc one x endeavoru" almost stable?
<Laney> hi abeato, I guess so
<pragomer> ok, I see... state of things..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/endeavoru
<Laney> but you can test (at least the build) on i386
<pragomer> so I think NO.. :-(
<abeato> Laney, well, I can build, but not test :)
<Laney> abeato: have you got it building yet? i.e. is this urgent?
<abeato> Laney, not yet, so not extremely urget
<abeato> *urgent
<abeato> but would be nice to get it built for arm too
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I'll file a question
<Laney> vs. pinging someone
<abeato> Laney, ok, thanks
<VincentInPC> My Ubuntu Market is empty, why?
<VincentInPC> I can't find any solution )(
<VincentInPC> =(
<davmor2> VincentInPC: which device?
<VincentInPC> Aquaris E4.5
<davmor2> VincentInPC: are you connected to the web?  Open a browser  and navigate to ubuntu.com
<VincentInPC> yes I can use any other app (twitter e.g)
<davmor2> VincentInPC: have you modified the system at all, made it writeable etc?
<VincentInPC> yes :) I've sync my calendar and address book
<VincentInPC> so I used a command to mount /dev/loop0
<davmor2> VincentInPC: is that from own cloud or something?
<VincentInPC> yes absolutly
<VincentInPC> I've wrote a tutorial in french (but you should be able to read the comman lines) http://influence-pc.fr/03-07-2015-synchroniser-ses-contacts-et-calendrier-dubuntu-phone-via-owncloud-cosy-cloud
<VincentInPC> davmor2: is it a known problem?
<davmor2> VincentInPC: I don't think there is anything there that would entirely kill the store, you maybe best off having a word with dobey later today
<davmor2> VincentInPC: he is in an american timezone so won't be on till this afternoon
<VincentInPC> thank you davmor2 =)
<VincentInPC> davmor2: could you tell dobey to contact me through my contact form in case I'm away/disconnected? http://influence-pc.fr/contact
<VincentInPC> I'm not familiar with IRC
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Embrace Your Geekness Day! 😃
<olli> dbarth, mardy... seeing a weird issue on r58/arale
<olli> want to install an app, not logged into u1 account, going to accounts, adding the account, then being prompted for 2fa, added, account shows in list
<olli> then back to store, attempting to install, "not logged in to u1", and see.. the account disappeared
<ogra_> someone else had issues above with the store today
<dbarth> olli: hi
<dbarth> olli: do you have somethign in syslog?
<dbarth> olli: or in, unity8/scopes logs that would look suspicious
<olli> dbarth, mom, got issues getting onto the device
<olli> .oO(where is the terminal app when you need it;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> som eproject manager asked for its removal once :P
<olli> we need push install from the store
<ogra_> heh, you just need to turn ssh on and have your key on the device
<ogra_> (especially on arale with its awful USB )
<dbarth> ogra_: especially on arale
<ogra_> yeah
<olli> ogra_, that'd require to know your ip
<olli> hm, I suppose it'd work if I am not on wifi though
<ogra_> true ... now *that* should be shown in system-settings somewhere
<dbarth> olli: can you reproduce 100%?
<olli> dbarth, I could
<olli> but... as you see ... flaky device
<dbarth> i know
<olli> let me try to get on it and dig through logs
<davmor2> olli: ip address on wifi is easy to find, enter system settings, wifi, tap on the arrow box of the connection, not sure about 3g though
<olli> davmor2 to the rescue
<olli> thx
<mardy> olli: in some cases, when the U1 libraries detect an error on the account, they just silently remove the account
 * ogra_ wonders if the new 2fa policy might actually break phone usage for all canonicalers 
<mardy> olli: dobey should know better when this can happen, and how to debug it
<olli> ogra_, same suspicion here
<olli> beuno, ^
<dbarth> hmm, then that should be reproducible on all phones
<ogra_> perhaps only with new acocunts ?
<dbarth> and that could be that infamous problem with the SF integration at the end of the signup process
<ogra_> i could imagine as long as the device token is valid you wont run into issues ...
<dbarth> i just removed my u1 account; wish me luck
<ogra_> only when re-authing the account or newly creating one on the phone
<ogra_> (but i'm only speculating wildly )
<dbarth> hmm, no; i was already with 2fa for a long time
<olli> allowing to uninstall an app while not being logged into U1 also seems like an interesting approach
<dbarth> well, at least i can re-create an u1 account on mako/r249
<davmor2> dbarth: olli dobey reproduced on my ota4 dogfood phone that has lots of apps installed from before the change but now I get kicked each time I try and install something new, the only change is the 2fa
<olli> davmor2, kicked as in not being able to add a u1 account?
<beuno> olli, ogra_, why would it break?  the phone supports 2fa
<ogra_> beuno, with a fixed device token, right ?
<davmor2> olli: as in I tap on install, I'm told my account is bad, tap on sign in, go back to install the app and the app is takes me back to there is a problem with your account
<beuno> ogra_, what's a fixed device token?
<ogra_> beuno, because all of SSO was changed to alway require 2fa for canonicalers ...
<olli> beuno, fact is it doesn't work for me and davmor2
<ogra_> beuno, i thought there is a token on the device that doesnt change for a while
<olli> beuno, trying to figure out why
<beuno> olli, as in, it stopped working?
<beuno> the token might have gotten invalidated today as part of the password resets
<davmor2> beuno: as in I can't install anything it keeps removing my account
<beuno> the device should cope with invalid oauth tokens, I filed a bug a year ago and it's marked as fixed
<olli> beuno, I deleted an app, added a U1 account (saw it pop up on list), then trying to reinstall app, store tells me there is no u1 accoutn, and la voila, accounts doesn't show the account anymore
<beuno> oh
<beuno> hm
<ogra_> just install the deb
 * ogra_ hides
 * olli snaps at ogra
<davmor2> beuno: yes it tells me there is a problem with my account, removes the old one and asks me to sign in again, hence the loop
<beuno> davmor2, so we need someone to debug that on the client, let us know what the error is
<beuno> nothing I can think of in our changes should cause this
<olli> davmor2, aren't you on vacation (warning, favor to file bug is coming along)
<olli> beuno, it'd have shown in your testing right ;)
<davmor2> olli: no I'm in but lunch is called I can deal with it after that
<beuno> olli, well, 2fa has been on for a week now
 * olli can't even grasp how to test such a roll out
<olli> davmor2, thx
<beuno> olli, we make the changes, point phones against staging first
<davmor2> olli: but only if you spell favour correctly for ever more :P
<olli> davmor2, I can't get onot the device, otherwise I'd file myself
<beuno> perform basic operations
<beuno> deploy to prod
<ogra_> olli, are you sure your account still works at all ?
 * olli checks employment status
<ogra_> might have fallen under the new password policy
<davmor2> beuno: I'll give you a ping after lunch to see what you need
<olli> ogra_, logging out & into one.u.c works just fine
<beuno> maybe the new password length is being enforced and the client can't deal with it
<beuno> ah
<beuno> there goes that
<ogra_> k
<dbarth> sounds plausible
<olli> but, considering that I can log in in the browser just fine I don't think that's the issue, is it?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> if it was a pw lenght issue or some such the browser would have asked you to re-new it
<beuno> right
<seb128> just as a piece of info, my u1 account auth was invalidated (which the updates panel doesn't deal with btw) but trying to install something from the store prompted me for email/password/2fa and that worked, I managed to install mastermind and update some clicks
<beuno> olli, ogra_, we are seeing tracebacks from prod due to slow network
<beuno> that might be the issue as well
<ogra_> ah
<olli> beuno, in general or on my account?
<beuno> olli, in general
<olli> seb128, that is good to know!
<beuno> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=82894
<ogra_> i obviously dont have any issues with my existing account on either of my phones
<olli> alrighty, /me calls in davmor2's favour to add some more color to the issue
 * ogra_ just installed something, worked just fine
<olli> oki
<beuno> er
<beuno> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=82850
<beuno> is the RT
<beuno> dbarth, it'd be good to see some client logs
<beuno> so we can understand what the client sees
<beuno> why it's in a loop
<jgdx> seb128, hey, I have a flickable mr [1]. Currently running tests, but wanna take a look? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1470782/+merge/264551
<seb128> jgdx, hey, sure
<dbarth> olli: i'm still not on r53, but you can enable some debug logs for OA so we can see what goes wrong
<olli> beuno, ironically ... https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg14106.html
<jgdx> seb128, quite a lot of pages were missing flickables, which will just spawn more of these bugs. :) Let me know if you know of more affected pages.
<dbarth> olli:  echo "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf and reboot
<seb128> jgdx, right
<dbarth> then send us your syslog
<dbarth> (on canonical's pastebin, since it may have some sensitive data in it)
<olli> dbarth, thx, I'll lean on davmor2 humor to add more color to the favour I asked and in all honor.. I think davmor2 will get the right infourmation into a bug
<olli> trolololo
<jgdx> olli, dbarth, seems a non-Canonical user is affected? From reading the mailing list
<dbarth> uh :/
<dbarth> let me check
<jgdx> Elleo, hi :) How can I resolve this [1] error when running system settings on the desktop? I remember the MR, just not the details. :) [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11872317/
<davmor2> olli: you favour right it's a step in the right direction :D
<davmor2> you got even
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning
<davmor2> beuno, dobey, dbarth: I guess you guys are the ones I need to ping for testing and logs etc to grab right,  what do you need from my ota 4 device, I can also check on the ota5 image too for you in 1 moment
<kenvandine> seb128, did you get a chance to look at those new packages?
<beuno> davmor2, can you try again now?
<beuno> there were some... changes
<davmor2> beuno: sure one second
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, yeah they look fine
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> seb128, the last 2 are in a silo ppa
<davmor2> beuno: yes installing now
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-034
<beuno> davmor2, so, works?
<kenvandine> seb128, please check out buteo-sync-plugins-contacts and buteo-syncfw-qml
<seb128> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> seb128, thx :)
<davmor2> beuno: just checking on the account
<seb128> uw!
<seb128> yw!
<dbarth> davmor2: do the:  echo "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf and reboot
<davmor2> beuno: yes account is still in place \o/  let me try another app now to be sure it doesn't get removed and wind up in the loop again
<davmor2> beuno: second application installed no issues \o/ oh happy day, oh happy day
<davmor2> olli: ^
<davmor2> dbarth: ^
<dbarth> davmor2: then things go into syslog (watch out, it will /spam/ your syslog; so better rm that conf file afterwards)
<seb128> kenvandine, buteo-syncfw-qml debian/control line 11 has trailing spaces that would be nice to clean out
<davmor2> dbarth: the changes beuno made fixed it by the look of it
<seb128> kenvandine, also why do you have "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes", seems there is no i18n or po dir
<beuno> well, there was a service down (not SSO) that I was unaware
<beuno> that seemed to break things somewhere in the auth chain from phonws
<kenvandine> 13 as well
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> fixed
<davmor2> VincentInPC: try and login to the store now it might be fixed for you too
<seb128> kenvandine, "buteo" is not really an expressive/nice name btw, but I guess that's not going to change? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, no...
<seb128> though so :-)
<kenvandine> we didn't name it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, buteo-syncfw-qml seems fine to me
<davmor2> beuno: so has it been added to check that it is up on releases?
<davmor2> beuno: so we don't have this again? :)
<kenvandine> seb128, thx, i'm proposing a branch fixing those issues
<seb128> kenvandine, shouldn't buteo-syncfw be in that ppa as well?
<kenvandine> it is now
<seb128> kenvandine, buteo-sync-plugins-contacts is depwaiting
<davmor2> seb128: esperanto for hawk,  I guess the hawk-eyed will find something to sync no matter what or where ;)
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> it isn't from bzr, so i didn't want to upload it until we knew it was good
<kenvandine> didn't want to do the ubuntu revision dance :)
<beuno> davmor2, what what?
<beuno> davmor2, a live service went down
<beuno> what do you want us to check?
<beuno> there were nagios alerts, etc when it was down (during a deployment)
<davmor2> beuno: ah I thought it was something that was torn down as part of the roll out and not brought back up, me misreading :)
<beuno> I just didn't know about it when we started the conversation
<beuno> we might find a way for the error to be more obvious next time though
<dobey> sso died?
<seb128> kenvandine, buteo-sync-plugins-contacts ... COPYING is GPL-2 but sources are LGPL, also why making debian/ GPL and not using the same license as the source?
<kenvandine> renatu, i proposed a branch with some final packaging tweaks, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/buteo-syncfw-qml/packaging_fixes/+merge/264559
<jgdx> seb128, updated mr and test pass locally.
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, i added that to the landing already
<davmor2> beuno: no worries I thought it was something just missed off the check list for the bring up, in which case I was checking it was added, but being as it was a live service not a lot to do about that really :(
<seb128> kenvandine, that mr has a depends->recommends change/rename which is not mentioned in the commit msg
<kenvandine> oh... forgot to prereq the other branch
<dbarth> davmor2, beuno: ok, all good; back to normal
<beuno> davmor2, more live, less death!
<davmor2> olli: can you confirm you can login now too please :)
<dbarth> thanks for testing / reporting the issue
<dobey> oh i guess updown maybe if not sso
<davmor2> beuno: :D
<olli> davmor2, otp, 5min
<VincentInPC> re davmor2 :)
<VincentInPC> hello dobey
<dobey> hi
<kenvandine> renatu, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/buteo-syncfw-qml/packaging_fixes/+merge/264560
<davmor2> VincentInPC: there was an issue with a service that has now been fixed you should be able to get update but you may have to log into ubuntuone again first
<seb128> kenvandine, better ;-)
<renatu> kenvandine, nice thanks
<VincentInPC> ...okay ! Do you plan to warn all ubuntu touch users in any way ?
<VincentInPC> 'cause I think this issue will create a big problem in the community :o
<kenvandine> seb128, looking at the license
<VincentInPC> davmor2: do you know how I can logoff ?
<davmor2> VincentInPC: it should just be fixed and we will ping the thread on the mailing list
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll fix the COPYING file, but i still don't like LGPL for packaging
<VincentInPC> but it's a global problem to all users or just those how hack their phones with sync and/or mounting their /dev/loop0 ?
<jgdx> davmor2, I was affected as well, arale #61. Fixed for me.
<seb128> kenvandine, why? we usually just use the same license as the project, easier
<kenvandine> i know...
<olli> davmor2, did you need me to just retry or do anything in prep upfront?
<kenvandine> we still need a separate section for debian/* in the copyright
<davmor2> olli: just re-try
<kenvandine> so not really easier
<dobey> VincentInPC: it's not a global problem, because it's confined to people who tried to install something from the store or install updates, within a short time frame
<davmor2> olli: live service died which stopped login on phones
<dobey> VincentInPC: anyone whom did not already encounter the problem, will not now encounter it, as it's been fixed already
<VincentInPC> dobey: I think I have this problem since last week
<VincentInPC> okai :)
<davmor2> VincentInPC: in that case your issue might be different talk with dobey and he might get you to file a bug for it
<davmor2> VincentInPC: can you see the store at all?
<dobey> what problem?
<olli> beuno, davmor2... working
 * olli is installing telegram
<davmor2> olli: \o/
<beuno> olli, thanks. We
<beuno> we're following up with an incident report
<olli> beuno, so the cause was a dead service?
<seb128> kenvandine, buteo-sync-plugins-contacts looks ok otherwise
<kenvandine> great
<beuno> olli, yeah, a deployment broken mid-deploy and had some knock-on effects
<davmor2> olli: I think that is politically incorrect they call them funerals nowadays ;)
<dobey> VincentInPC: if you are unable to view the store contents at all, then it is a separate issue likely limited to your own device or something. i can see the store just fine on my device
<dobey> davmor2: groan
<VincentInPC> dobey: davmor2 I'm trying to login again to the Ubuntu One account I deleted on my phone, but I get a "Network error - please retry"
<davmor2> dobey: VincentInPC http://influence-pc.fr/03-07-2015-synchroniser-ses-contacts-et-calendrier-dubuntu-phone-via-owncloud-cosy-cloud did this to get owncloud sync in place I don't know if the crt's might have an adverse effect but I wouldn't of thought so right ;)
<kenvandine> renatu, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/license_fix/+merge/264568
<VincentInPC> dobey: i had same problem before deleting the account on my phone, while trying to update
<davmor2> VincentInPC: that sounds like you have no route
<seb128> kenvandine, +1
<davmor2> dobey: oh come on it was good for a quick fire pun :)
<dobey> VincentInPC: so it seems like there is a network connectivity issue
<VincentInPC> but I can browse the great internet without any problem is Web App or in twitter
<olli> davmor2, lol @ funeral
<kenvandine> renatu, i also added that to the landing
<kenvandine> and reconfigured
<VincentInPC> I can read the message ;) It's not a network issue
<VincentInPC> I can garantee that
<kenvandine> renatu, don't rebuild the silo yet though
<olli> beuno, good, glad it's nothing more severe
<olli> "more"
<kenvandine> renatu, i'm getting all the depends built in the silo first
<VincentInPC> dobey: any track I can follow ?
<dobey> mardy: what was the command to get the online accounts UI to run in a console to get the debug messages?
<dobey> davmor2: well, those instructions are wrong, but i don't see anything there which would directly break the store
<dobey> VincentInPC: can you see the contents of the store at all? (you don't need to be logged in to see what's available, only to purchase/install things)
<VincentInPC> dobey: no, it's blank
<dobey> VincentInPC: you can check the "
<dobey> doh
<VincentInPC> dobey: the small horizontal and orange bar go from left to right (and right to left) during some seconds and nothing appear
<davmor2> dobey: that's what I assumed when I read through it but I pointed you out as being the guy to talk to for this issue as it seemed way more than a small issue.  But I asked all the questions I could think of including did you modify your system so that was the obvious start place then :)
<dobey> VincentInPC: you can check the ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log file for logged errors when trying to brows the store
<VincentInPC> dobey: I got this :
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:15,944 - WARNING - WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:16,260 - WARNING - Signing reuested but no credentials found. Using unsigned URL.
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:16,582 - WARNING - Network error: "SSL handshake failed (6)"
<VincentInPC>  ""
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:16,583 - WARNING - Network error getting purchases.
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:18,277 - WARNING - Network error: "SSL handshake failed (6)"
<VincentInPC>  ""
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:18,278 - WARNING - departments call failed due to network error
<VincentInPC> 2015-07-13 15:47:18,280 - WARNING - bootstrap request failed
<dobey> VincentInPC: are you behind a transparent proxy or something?
<dobey> apparently it is breaking ssl
<VincentInPC> not at all
<seb128> VincentInPC, http://paste.ubuntu.com is a new website, you should use it ;-)
<seb128> new->nice
<dobey> seb128: s/new// :)
<dobey> heh
<seb128> :p
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<VincentInPC> dobey:  I just added my self signed certificate to /usr/share/ca-certificates and call sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<VincentInPC> seb128: ok
<dobey> VincentInPC: can you open https://login.ubuntu.com/ in the browser app?
<VincentInPC> yes
<dobey> VincentInPC: if you view the cert info by tapping the lock, what does it say? can you take a screenshot and share it?
<VincentInPC> I'm sorry but the interface doesn't let me tap the lock
<VincentInPC> it always fire the "earth" on its left or the url bar
<VincentInPC> the lock is grey
<dobey> does it not pop up a thing saying "you are connected to: ..." when you tap on the lock?
<VincentInPC> yes
<dobey> that is the pop-up for the lock. what does it say you are connected to?
<VincentInPC> login.ubuntu.com
<VincentInPC> as it
<dobey> hmm, it shows a globe and not the u1 logo? can you take a screenshot please?
<VincentInPC> seb128:  I can't paste my screenshot to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<dobey> you can paste it on any image sharing site, or twitter, or whatever
<VincentInPC> dobey: here is my french "whatever" :P  http://dl.free.fr/o0pkM7L5a
<dobey> hmm
<mardy> dobey: OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service
<dobey> ah thanks mardy
<dobey> VincentInPC: how are you connected to the internet right now?
<VincentInPC> through wifi
<dobey> VincentInPC: do you see the favicon for any web sites connected on https in the browser?
<VincentInPC> =o =o =o
<VincentInPC> dobey: no!
<VincentInPC> mhh
<dobey> VincentInPC: so it seems very much like there is a transparent proxy between your device and the internet, and it is breaking ssl :)
<VincentInPC> it seems that yes on wikipedia
<VincentInPC> I'm at home, I'm pretty sure to don't have any proxy
<VincentInPC> I've the favicon on https/wikipedia
<dobey> VincentInPC: your router could have a transparent proxy without your knowledge, or your isp could be using one.
<dobey> hmm
<VincentInPC> mh
<dobey> well on login.ubuntu.com you should see the orange U1 logo icon in the bar
<VincentInPC> perhaps I had no problem on wikipedia 'cause it's a frequently visited website
<VincentInPC> on Amazon i haven't the favicon on https
<VincentInPC> and I can see it on my laptop
<VincentInPC> idem for https://login.ubuntu.com/
<VincentInPC> .
<VincentInPC> it's not the connexion it's the phone :p
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> VincentInPC: can you disable wifi, reboot, and try to access the store on 3g?
<VincentInPC> already done, same problem =/
<VincentInPC> (I'm retrying)
<VincentInPC> dobey: yes same problem
<VincentInPC> dobey: OK I've a good news: it works again
<VincentInPC> I think the solution will interest you
<VincentInPC> davmor2: dobey: when i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates it only ticked the first item, my self signed certificate, and no one of the others
<VincentInPC> I guessed it was normal, 'cause it would be sooo looong to check all the other boxes. But that's the point: i had to check again ALL certificates (more than one hundred)
<dobey> ah ok
<VincentInPC> I'll suggest to sync with the certificate in parameter to syncevolution commands instead
<dobey> i'd suggest doing the owncloud stuff in a chroot/container instead
<VincentInPC> it's too much just to sync a phone!
<ogra_> it will come neatly packed in a snap package one day :)
<dobey> not really. you're adding a complex configuration that uses a cron job, by modifying the read-only partition
<dobey> so as it is now, you will lose some of that at some point during a system image upgrade
<VincentInPC> 'cause there is no GUI to do the things already available with a Google Account, it's not designed to be a definitive solution =]
<VincentInPC> I'll figure out how to handle this at next upgrade, thanks for warning :)
<dobey> well, if you do it within a container then the container will be preserved, you can install lots of other standard ubuntu tools within the container very easily, and it won't totally break the host system if you do certain things in it (like trying to add a self signed cert to ca-certificates)
<VincentInPC> well it's the only tricky thing I've done, and I'm reverting it
<kenvandine> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1472505/+merge/264299
<kenvandine> jgdx, when you have a chance
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking
<jgdx> kenvandine, workes well and all icons reflect what's in nm-applet. Thanks!
<kenvandine> woot
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: thanks again for the work :) and execellent communication on the forums.
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, are you lining up some new landings with the approved reviews?
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1460752
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, silo 34
<jgdx> seb128, as soon as the gates open
<jgdx> oh
<jgdx> :p
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx: thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... right
<kenvandine> i was thinking the buteo stuff :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> gates should be open today, and have them close doesn't prevent lining up landings
<seb128> they should be open by the time we build/test things
<ogra_> seb128, seems they dont open yet since there is an issue with auto-locking the screen
<seb128> ogra_, right, which is why I wrote "today" and not "already" ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> renatu, http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Announcing-session-migration-now-in-ubuntu
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: so it doesn't run at package update time but at the next session start
<renatu> kenvandine, this will be enough for a update from OTA5 to OTA6 :D
<popey> Elleo: has the kb changed in recent rc proposed?
<popey> getting lots of spurious chars inserted
<kenvandine> renatu, yeah, should be good
<VincentInPC> dobey: just for information, I had to tick again all the boxes in the conf, 'cause giving the cert to syncevolution in a parameter doesn't work
<VincentInPC> it's the way to go
<VincentInPC> I hope no problem will happen in the future
<dobey> VincentInPC: i'm not sure what syncevolution is expecting exactly, but it might be enough to just put the cert in /etc/ssl/certs/
<VincentInPC> I can't see what a chroot or LXC container could bring to this situation
<dobey> well, you breaking the ssl cert storage in the container won't affect the host
<dobey> and it won't be destroyed on certain image upgrades
<dobey> and you don't have to modify the read-only part of the system to use it
<VincentInPC> but the goal is to make it available in the syncevolution app
<dobey> you can bind mount the home directory within the container, and then run syncevolution within the container
<VincentInPC> :o
<dobey> and it will result in the data being synced within the host
<dobey> that's what containers are for
<VincentInPC> without never had to mount the system in write mode ?
<dobey> indeed
<VincentInPC> complicated for me :/
<dobey> VincentInPC: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<VincentInPC> thank you dobey I add this in my tutorial ;)
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1460752
<JJX> Hi everybody, im Using 15.10 on my Aquaris 4.5 but like to flash to a more stable channel. Could anyone tell me the right channel?
<tathhu> ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en ?
<tathhu> (i guess it's the rtm channel)
<conyoo> hm.. net split.. wb
<JJX> ok thanks im gonna try that one
<peat-psuwit> Is this bug fully fixed or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1442962
<peat-psuwit> My phone seems to still have it's symptom.
<ogra_> the milestone says it landed in ota4
<JJX> thats the bug why Im going back to stable
<JJX> it is not fixed in 15.10 / 140
<seb128> it should, if you still have the issue report a new bug
<JJX> i consider that
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I forget to mention that I use devel-proposed channel already.
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: image revision 253
<ogra_> well, thats broken anyway regarding mobile i think
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I don't understand.
<ogra_> wily is broken
<ogra_> (wily = devel-proposed)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: How?
<ogra_> afaik there ie more broken in the mobile stack in wily
<ogra_> and since the focus is on vivid it might take a bit til it gets fully fixed there
<ogra_> (wily is not supposed to land on any phones)
<ogra_> i wouldnt recommend it if you actually regulary use the phone
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I do a port on LG L90 Dual. So, I probably can't use any other channel.
<ogra_> why not ?
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I actually have my custom patch for droid module in Pulseaudio bundled in device tarball. That's built to a specific version of Pulseaudio.
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, well, that will need fixing anyway :)
<ogra_> device and rootfs tarballs should work distinct from each other ... (except for libhybris)
 * tathhu 's bq is now on denmark :o finland is next? :D
<ogra_> tathhu, zimbabwe, then finnland :P
<tathhu> ogra_: okay.jpg :(
<tathhu> ogra_: still, in finland by tomorrow? :P
 * tathhu hopes so #cantwait
<ogra_> sssuuuure :)
<tathhu> :--(
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: BTW, what's wrong with wily mobile stack?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, no idea, i just see people complain ...
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, generally wily can break at any time and might only get fixed on slow pace thouh
<ogra_> as i said, wily is not supposed to ever land on any product
<tathhu> why :(
<ogra_> becaue all development happens on vivid currently
<ogra_> wily will switch the underlying plumbing layer to snappy at some point
<ogra_> (which might cause total havoc on system-image based phones)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Seems like I have to change the way to build device tarball in the future?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, not til 16.04 starts as long as you use vivid
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Ok. Seems like I have to tell people using my port to switch channel.
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<ogra_> yeah, if you want some stability, you shuld use rc-proposed
<ogra_> (or rc)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<Isotop7> sturmflut: i testet 4g on my arale...only get hspa whereas galaxy s6 connects with 4g at the exact same place...
<Isotop7> sturmflut: *tested
<dobey> Isotop77: what country?
<Isotop77> germany...
<Isotop77> dobey: provider is vodafone
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> ok yeah
<dobey> the click review tools does fail the sherlock package
<dobey> so definitely not critical since nobody can actually upload such a broken package to the store
<dobey> well, they can upload, but it will fail automated review
<Isotop77> i remember that there was a spreadsheet for the progress of implementing system functions...is this still available? furthermore: do i need to do something to take a look at my submitted bug? filed it last week but it wasn reviewed till now nor did it change at all...
<taiebot> Question for unity8 team ? are we ever going to see this land? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1413791
<greyback_> taiebot: it will, it is part of silo 48, is in a queue to be landed
<taiebot> greyback_ cool thanks I suppose it will land in OTA-6
<greyback_> taiebot: that's the goal, yes
<Robert_Zenz> Since the latest update the recent messages are not displayed anymore in the Today scope on my bq Aquaris 4.5.Is somebody seeing the same?
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, working fine here, vivid or wily?
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, Vivid/15.04.
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, do you see the section but no data? and if so can you refresh the scope?
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, the section is completely missing, refreshing does nothing.
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, but now that you say it, if I disable the recent messages in the settings, the whole scope stops working, as in doesn't display anything. :/
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, can you do click list | grep dashboard to get the version it should be 1.8.7
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, sorry are you on stable or proposed
<pmcgowan> kyleN, maybe you can advise us
<taiebot> i confirm Robert_zenz behaviour i do not see any messages
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, gives me 1.7.16.
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, I am testing proposed so maybe there was an issue in the last update
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, could be, could be.
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, taiebot, in that case I'll simply file a bug.
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, that part of the scope got rewritten so I am pretty sure it will be fine this next update
 * kyleN back
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, oh, well, what timespan are we talking, roughly speaking?
<pmcgowan> soon, this week I hope
<pmcgowan> kyleN, was there a bug with recent messages that got fixed?
<pmcgowan> in today scope
<kyleN> recent message handling did change, but no bug
<kyleN> previously calls had a category, messages had category
<kyleN> in which you saw a recent call/message
<kyleN> and telegram had a category
<kyleN> now,there is a "Recent" cateegory that includes one of calls, messages, telegram
<kyleN> for that to work you need the latest today  scope AND the latest child scopes: calls, messages. and telegram
<kyleN> which were included in the custom tarball I believe
<kyleN> these changes originated in design/product mgmt I beleive
<kyleN> </done>
<pmcgowan> kyleN, are the updated scopes all in the store now?
<pmcgowan> kyleN, both of these folks are seeing a bug in ota 4
<kyleN> penk owns pushing to store. I am not 100% sure
<pmcgowan> but it does seem fine here in ota 5
<pmcgowan> I cna check that
<kyleN> all I said is ota 5
<pmcgowan> sure
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, if there is an update about to be pushed, then it doesn't make sense to file a bug.
<pmcgowan> right
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, I'll keep the eye open what the next update brings, thank you very much.
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, np thank you
<ogra_> hmm, the german translation in the new today scope is a little weird ...
 * ogra_ hasnt actually noticed before 
<ogra_> seems there is something chopped off from the "Last Messages" caption ...
<ogra_> just says "Letzt" in german ... (where it likely should say "Letzte Nachrichten" or some such)
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ was "today" one of the manually merged translations ?
<dobey> ogra_: today scope is a click package so should have the translations in its packaging afaik
<pmcgowan> kyleN, ^^
<kyleN> yes, translations are in click pkg
<dobey> ogra_: is the untranslated string there just "Recent" btw? might be mistranslated due to that?
<kyleN> translations are done publicly here: https://translations.launchpad.net/today-scope/
<ogra_> dobey, it would be "Recen" in that case then
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> yeah, so the actual translation is "Letzt" there ...
<dobey> ogra_: well it should probably have the context added still, but yeah  "last" is specially weird by itself
<ogra_> *all* suggestions underneath the string are better than that :)
<dobey> haha
<ogra_> it suggests "Kürzlich" ... that sounds best and is generic enough
<ogra_> (and has an umlaut, yay :) )
<tathhu> Äyh, finnish translations..
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Ping
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, pong
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: I finally sat down and got my SDL2 template working, but am running into problems with rotation on OTA-5. Apparently the window always starts in portrait mode and is then eventually rotated to landscape, but looks like SDL never gets that information. SDL_GetCurrentDisplayMode always returns the size of the window in portrait and I never get an SDL_WINDOWEVENT regarding the size change.
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hmm im not sure if i hook up to those events
<bschaefer> IIRC
<bschaefer> as they werent really around when i was doing the port :)
<bschaefer> i think the only events i really get are mouse/keyboard/touch events
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: I suspected that :)
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, sooo ideally, in the main SDL_mirevents.c
<bschaefer> theres a main function
<bschaefer> that accepts ALL events from the buffer/surface
<bschaefer> i only do things on the keyboard/mouse/touch, soo if you want other events i need to expand that
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, which i can soon! Mir is under a pretty heavy ABI change atm and im waiting for that dust to settle
<bschaefer> so i can go back and create a new branch for that (with the new mir 2.0 event system)
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Yeah, this also has to be fixed in Unity8 and QtMir. Will open a couple of bugs tomorrow, just wanted to make sure I get the SDL2 details right
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, awesome thanks!
<pixel> greyback__: it worked!!! :d
<pixel> hehehe
<Guest86882> DISPLAY=:2 gsettings bla bla
<conyoo> bug #1231231
<greyback__> conyoo: glad to hear it. Note the DISPLAY env var isn't a good thing to rely on, you should try to fetch and set the value of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS that unity8 has
<conyoo> greyback__: thanks :D
<conyoo> greyback__: hm.. the keyrepeat rate seems to be 0
<greyback__> conyoo: yep, known issue
<conyoo> omg.. how do i take a screenshot?
<conyoo> hm.. i can use mirscreencast and take a frame and then covert?
<conyoo> that would be silly
<conyoo> lol i have volume keys on the keyboard.. let's see
<conyoo> nope
<ahayzen> conyoo, if you have $ phablet-screenshot installed have a look at what that files does i guess? there is a screenshot_mir() function in it
<greyback__> yeah that should work. That's a feature we need to add
<greyback__> easy screenshotting the desktop
<conyoo> :> it does exactly that :P runs mirscreencast bla bla -n1 (saves a frame) and then convert
<greyback__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1474149
<conyoo> let's see if i can copy paste from the terminal in chrome (Xmir)
<ahayzen> greyback__, surely the Prt Sc button should be mapped to screenshot instead of Vol up+down ? ;-)
<greyback__> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> :-)
<greyback__> but there are those without Prt Sc buttons...
<greyback__> poor unfortunate mac users
<greyback__> so it'll need to be a configurable global keyboard shortcut
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> we'll need a keyboard shortcuts thing in u-s-s i guess, like unity7
<conyoo> greyback__: status confirmed
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-14
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys
<Dragonkeeper> possible to change themes ? or add support to do so ? only reason i ask is because id like dark/white themes for different times of the day
<Elleo> popey: nope, keyboard hasn't changed recently other than some autopilot changes a couple of weeks back
<Elleo> popey: have you tried wiping the screen? I've found the arale can sometimes give bad touch events if there's a bit of grease or something on the screen
<tathhu> Dragonkeeper: indeed, dark(er) theme would be cool..
<Dragonkeeper> white during day and black at night would be nice
<Dragonkeeper> black and orange would be better :')
<Elleo> jgdx: you just need a newer version of ubuntu-keyboard than ships in standard (non-overlay) vivid
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need a document for install ubuntu touch on Meizu MX4 .
<Knightwork> morning everyone
<Knightwork> hi everyone
<Knightwork> do any of you know if there is a good podcast client for Ubuntu Phone ?
<svij> Knightwork: Podbird
<Knightwork> svij: does it support subscribing and downloading ?
<svij> Knightwork: yep
<Knightwork> Cool. :) Gonna give it a try later on tonight.
<Knightwork> now all I need is a good audio recorder and i'm set :)
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Morning!
<dholbach> hi sturmflut2
<Knightwork> anyone know if there is a voice recording app on ubuntu touch ?
<jgdx> Elleo, got it- thanks
<popey> Elleo: possible
<popey> Elleo: filed bug with video anyway
<davmor2> popey: have we got to kick you off irc to make you have a holiday? ;)
<sturmflut2> Looks like we have to
<popey> pffft
<popey> holiday is temporary
<popey> irc is forever
<davmor2> popey: yes so enjoy the temporary thing while it is there, then come back to the forever thing :)
<Tm_T> what is "holiday?"
<popey> its the place away from home and work that you connect to irc from
<davmor2> popey: irc is work :P
<Tm_T> popey: I call that "commute"
<davmor2> popey: and you filed bugs that's work too :P
<popey> nah
<popey> i filed bugs and sat on irc before this job
<Tm_T> popey: I thought you just had paid hobby
<sturmflut2> I hate OpenGL ES so much
<sturmflut2> and SDL
<sturmflut2> actually, I've never seen a decent graphics API
<davmor2> sturmflut2: I don't believe you, I think you love it really ;)
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Ha! Your reverse psychology shenanigans don't work on me!
<jgdx> use dom and css transitions.. there, fixed
<sturmflut2> jgdx: In plain C?
<sturmflut2> At, the "C" in "CSS" stands for "C"
<davmor2> sturmflut2: Look it could be worse, you could be using Windows to develop on those apis ;)
<jgdx> sturmflut2, oh, maybe you have to import webkit.
<sturmflut2> jgdx: It might be faster to write some kind of C-to-JavaScript compiler
<jgdx> actually, I think the C is for Crazy
<sturmflut2> Oh wait, people have done that
<jgdx> sturmflut2, lol yeah maybe
<sturmflut2> "C" actually stands for "Portable Assembler"
<jgdx> Portable Assembler Style Sheets?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pandemonium Day! 😃
<davmor2> JamesTait: don't tell sturmflut2 it is Panda-monium day
<sturmflut2> davmor2: The panda hype is over, mzanetti released a new game and stole all the spotlight
<JamesTait> Crisis averted!
<davmor2> sturmflut2: if ever there was a day to hype it up though ;)
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, but you're not special there... I frequently do that to myself too
<t1mp> tim@C720:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --developer-mode --password 0000 --wipe
<t1mp> WARNING --developer-mode and --password are dangerous as they remove security features from your device
<t1mp> Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json: x509: certificate has expired or is not yet valid
<t1mp> what's causing that certificate issue?
<sturmflut2> t1mp: Hm, the certificate seems valid
<ogra_> transparentl proxy ?
<ogra_> -l
<t1mp> ogra_, sturmflut2: somehow my latest dist-upgrade completely messed up the clock for my laptop
<t1mp> I guess that's causing the cert issue
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that would do it
<t1mp> hmm.. and I cannot fix the clock :s it all the time goes back to the year 2050
<t1mp> and setting the timezone doesn't work
<t1mp> yikes
<ogra_> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> try that
<ogra_> (though probably the delta is to big)
<t1mp> 5 Jan 20:07:44 ntpdate[3164]: Can't adjust the time of day: Invalid argument
<ogra_> well, i guess your best option is the BIOS then
<morphis> ogra_: do you know when /data/.last_update should be updated, only when OTA is applied or also on userdata format?
<ogra_> morphis, only on OTA
<morphis> ogra_: then, recovery is buggy here too
<morphis> ogra_: as right now it touches it everytime the system-image-upgrader runs regardless if really updating or not
<ogra_> well, the upgrader only gets triggered when an OTA sits in /cache
<ogra_> it shouldnt run unconditional
<morphis> ogra_: that is not true, it only gets triggered when you reset the device
<ogra_> well, it should only run if there is any upgrade to apply
<ogra_> else it shoudl no-op
<morphis> that is true when the command file passed in as argument doesn't exist
<morphis> then it depends on which commands are in that file
<ogra_> well, there shouldnt be any commands file usually and a normal "reboot recovery" should always only get you into recovery mode
<morphis> right
<ogra_> while ... if the file exists, it should run the upgrader and reboot at the end
<morphis> but when the user wants to reset his device the system write a command file with "format data" and nothing else
<ogra_> the file should only exist when s-i-client did put it in place though
<ogra_> ah, indeed
<ogra_> but the command file cant exist unconditionally (usually) its either s-i or the reset function
<morphis> right
<ogra_> the point is that the reset function actually only triggers a reset
<morphis> but I doubt that the .last_update file should be touch in that case, right?
<ogra_> if there is any code that creates dirs and the like, i doubt it will run
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that fine should only be touched on actual upgardes
<ogra_> *file
<ogra_> btw, i added some commentss to your spreadsheet
<morphis> ogra_: yeah thanks! saw them
<morphis> ogra_: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877151/
<ogra_> i think we should consider keeping the files that make the device HW identifyable
<ogra_> looks good on first glance :)
<morphis> yeah added them already
<morphis> still testing if that works and we can now easily extend the list as we go
<morphis> however the variable might get bigger and bigger over time
<morphis> maybe worth to put those into a file later
<ogra_> you should delete the tmpdir at the end
<morphis> ah right
<ogra_> you should also ask the android guys if there is any data that needs to be preserved in the android writable space (IMEI or such) ... i doubt it ... but just to be sure
<morphis> yeah good point
<sturmflut2> 385 panda lovers served ;) But one bad review :(
<davmor2> sturmflut2: get used to it someone will always complain :(
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Yeah, people are the worst
<sturmflut2> But I got SDL2 and OpenGL ES 2.0 working in the meantime!
<sturmflut2> On both the desktop and the phone
<davmor2> sturmflut2:
<sturmflut2> Now that was cryptic
<davmor2> that was interesting how did that happen
<davmor2> ah hit enter instead of delete sorry :)
<sturmflut2> Ah, popey finally went to have a beer at the pool ;) https://plus.google.com/+AlanPope/posts/T12JqiJK4qm
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Any chances that the emulator is fixed soon? We have an event coming up and a working emulator will be necessary
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ^
<FrankZappa> Hi there
<davmor2> sturmflut2: I only break things not really the person to ask if they will be fixed ;)
<FrankZappa> could someone point me to a link explaining how to fully backup my ubuntu phone ()
<FrankZappa> aquaris 4.5
<davmor2> FrankZappa: there is no official backup process
<FrankZappa> Ok, so i can stop making me crazy in searching and start developing my own soluzion ;-}
<FrankZappa> see ya
<john-mcaleely> sturmflut2, davmor2 I'll be honest, I don't have anyone assigned to that. the list above it is long
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: Okay, then we at least have to find out what's the most recent image that still works, hopefully it's up topar with at least OTA-4
<sturmflut2> up to par
<davmor2> sturmflut2: rtm last image
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, sorry I got disconnected, whats the issue with the emulator?
<john-mcaleely> yeah, sorry
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it doesn't boot
<pmcgowan> davmor2, since vivid?
<pmcgowan> I feel like I missed a memo
<pmcgowan> davmor2, got a bug?
<sturmflut2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1467865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1467865 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Emulator is not working image 157+" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1458694
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1458689 in mir (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1458694 [vivid-overlay] Servers can't start - input-stub.so fails to load on i386" [Critical,Confirmed]
<davmor2> pmcgowan: latter one is the actual cause iirc from rsalveti
<pmcgowan> yep seems to be some confusion if a fix was made or not
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I tried emulator in the testing on friday it was still broken then
<pmcgowan> anpok_, any knowledge of that one ^^
<anpok_> pmcgowan: hmm
 * tathhu f5 on usp's tracking page, rip.
<anpok_> i think input-stub being there and not being upgraded is not the cause..
 * tathhu usp, usp every time. Too much counter-strike :(
<anpok_> pmcgowan: that message means i tried to load the input-stub.so which is a testing utility (lacking a mirclient dependency) as a graphics module, after that it loads the right graphics module and continues..
<anpok_> .. at least afairc
<pmcgowan> anpok_, can you comment in the bug and recommend next steps
<davmor2> sturmflut2: you can of course use snappy desktop which would at least give a phone-esque demo ability maybe?
<jgdx> tathhu, silenced or not silenced
<tathhu> jgdx: silenced ofc
<tathhu> jgdx: or p2000 :P
<jgdx> :)
<jgdx> tathhu, I used to play without because I liked the 1.6 sound
<seb128> jgdx, do you know if bug #1464466 has to do with settings or not?
<ubot5> bug 1464466 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "messaging-app SIM preference ignored for MMS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464466
<jgdx> seb128, if the setting is correct for sms it has nothing to do with Settings.
<jgdx> unless there's a need for an MMS setting
<tathhu> jgdx: usp too op w/o helmet :(
<seb128> jgdx, k, so the current setting doesn't command mms? maybe it should?
<jgdx> seb128, maybe? This isn't even in the spec. Hidden in a gdoc somewhere :| I'll add ubuntu-ux to the bug.
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<abeato> Laney, it looks like arm builds are enabled for some packages in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww, but it is failing at it
<tathhu> (telegram under ddos again? :()
<Laney> abeato: perhaps it fails in the virtualised builders
<Laney> do you need to try it now?
<abeato> Laney, I'd like too as I already have the patch compiling for x86
<Laney> abeato: ok, do you have access to the ppa:canonical-arm-dev/ppa?
 * abeato checking
<Laney> I can try to build it there
<abeato> Laney, no I don't think I have access there
 * Laney summons ogra_
<abeato> Laney, ah, I'm actually a member
<abeato> I guess I can dput there then
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7651608
<Laney> probably want that to finish first
<Laney> and base too?
<ogra_> yeah, abeato is member
<Laney> k
<ogra_> nothing to do for me
<Laney> sorry for the false summoning
<Laney> but nice to see you
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> all good :)
<abeato> haha
<abeato> Laney, yeah base too
<matv1> Telegram now down completely. Who is doing this again?
<sturmflut2> matv1: Shouldn't it just affect Asia and the Pacific?
<matv1> sturmflut2 thats what I was hearing but my service has been hit and miss for last few days. And as of this afternoon none at all
<tathhu> Not working in Finalnd :(
<matv1> you're still okay sturmflut2 ?
<balloons> ping zyga
<sturmflut2> matv1: I've been using Telegram Web across Europe for the last two weeks, sometimes it takes a bit to send a message or very seldomly disconnects for a couple of minutes, but overall it still works great
<mariogrip> telegram is very slow today...
<mariogrip> in norway
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks :D
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> I see you got sound working fully
<jgdx> Elleo, nicely done :)
<Elleo> jgdx: thanks, I'm not entirely sure what I've done well, but I'll accept the praise anyway ;)
<Elleo> oh, the keyboard bug thing?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i've confirmed the failure in changing SIM names isn't related to libqofono, it's bug 1474444
<ubot5> bug 1474444 in ubuntu-keyboard "OSK does not appear during autopilot tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474444
<kenvandine> it's actually not raising the OSK
<Elleo> kenvandine, jgdx: I seem to remember the being an autopilot bug mentioned the other week, where autopilot's fake keyboard stuff causes unity to think there's a physical keyboard (and so the OSK gets supressed)
<Elleo> that might be related
<kenvandine> Elleo, sounds probable
<kenvandine> rhuddie, ^^
<Elleo> I think I saw it mentioned in a mailinglist post, just trying to find it
<Elleo> ah, no maybe that was about mouse pointers
<Elleo> at least that's the only post I can see that's related
<Elleo> kenvandine, jgdx, rhuddie: maybe try checking 'gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit stay-hidden', if that's set to true it means the keyboard is being told to stay hidden because unity thinks there's a physical keyboard attached
<Elleo> (probably need to check whilst the autopilot tests are running)
<rhuddie> Elleo, interesting, I'll check
<rhuddie> Elleo, kenvandine, jgdx, yes. when the test is running, that returns true. when the test is finished it returns false.
<kenvandine> so what's setting that?
<Elleo> unity will be setting it I think
<Elleo> and it does it based on a check for physical keyboards
<kenvandine> so the fake keyboard triggers it
<Elleo> and presumably something autopilot does makes it think there's a physical keyboard
<Elleo> yeah
<rhuddie> Elleo, kenvandine, this sounds similar to the problem where unity launched in windowed mode because autopilot exposed a fake mouse
<kenvandine> yup
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> hmmm
<kenvandine> the restart dialog isn't showing up when pressing the power button on wily
<kenvandine> anyone on wily willing to try to reproduce?
<jgdx> Elleo, I was commending you on the mallit crash troubleshooting :)
<Elleo> jgdx: ah, right; thanks :)
<Isotop7> anyone else got problems with not launching keyboard after a while of usage on arale? it happened to me several times without having a pattern...only reboot helps...
<TonyBoston> hi
<TonyBoston> what are you guys using as email app?
<dobey> there is Dekko in the store
<dobey> or you can use a webapp for verious webmail services
<tathhu> dekko seemed to load forever with fastmail :(
<tathhu> gotta try again when i get my e5 :P
<TonyBoston> thing is, I have an exchange account
<dobey> oh
<TonyBoston> so I'd like to have calendars, contacts, notes and mail
<dobey> i don't think there are any apps that can do exchange
<TonyBoston> too bad
<praxy> maybe something like Mailpile could work
<praxy> haven't tried it yet
<dobey> well, mailpile would only do mail even if it supported exchange, i guess
<praxy> sorry didn't mean specifically for exchange :)
<dobey> well, TonyBoston is specifically asking about exchange :)
<TonyBoston> could be something that is able to use ews
<TonyBoston> exchange web access
<praxy> might be missing something, but how does the copy/paste work from the browser?
<praxy> e.g. how to copy the password here https://duckduckgo.com/?q=password+strong+40
<anpok_> praxy: long press over the password string and with some luck the copy rectangle hits just the password string..
<anpok_> then just select copy and go to the destination app...
<anpok_> hmm when I tried it here it also copied " password 20 characters - high strength"
<praxy> anpok_: thanks got it to work
<praxy> it's weird it didn't align properly over the text, but it still copied fine
<praxy> Seems like my E5 HD crashed
<praxy> now stuck on bq logo
<praxy> factory reset I guess ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-15
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I have some exciting news :D I seems to have find the issue with rild (telephone) after lots of digging in logs.
<ahoneybun> OMG
<mariogrip>  error: /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<ahoneybun> that is big
<mariogrip> yes!
<ahoneybun> I guess that is the wrong device?
<mariogrip> qmuxd should use smdcntl0, so that is correct.
<ahoneybun> so just BT and camera then video decode
<ahoneybun> PLUS this is BIG news for sailfish as well
<ahoneybun> since they were stuck on that as well
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> any builds tonight mariogrip?
<mariogrip> I need to find out how to fix the "No such device" first, i just found i 5 mins ago.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> still lots of progress
<mariogrip> I don't expect it to be long until i release a new ota with rild working. but other issues might pop up
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> I still just have Touch on my Nexus 4 and use the OnePlus One as my daily driver
<mariogrip> and i'm also working on this:I don't expect it to be long until i release a new ota with rild working.
<ahoneybun> ?
<mariogrip> oh, copy paste error
<mariogrip> https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/
<mariogrip> sorry
<cwayne_> tedg, hiya, should url-dispatcher be able handle file://blah.html URIs?
<mariogrip> *ignore my spelling errors* it's just a test site yet
<tedg> cwayne_, Nope, not really. Content is a content hub problem.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: a request site?
<tedg> cwayne_, I believe that kenvandine was adding a content URL for scopes that want to share content though.
<cwayne_> tedg, it's not about sharing, i want it to launch browser to view the local html file..
<tedg> cwayne_, Might only be for text right now (I don't remember)
<tedg> cwayne_, The browser can't read your HTML file, as it's not in the browser's confinement.
<ahoneybun> Vote Devices, Progress Devices, Active Devices maybe mariogrip?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yes, where users can vote on what they want to get ported first + donate devices
<ahoneybun> donate devices or money?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah, that sound good
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: both, (money will be used to buy the device)
<ahoneybun> once you have the device the money will then pay for your time right?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: after devices and my 4 servers :)
<ahoneybun> yea damn
<ahoneybun> those cost money
<ahoneybun> Voting, Inprogress, Active
<mariogrip> Yeah, web, ci, ota and personal build servers :D
<mariogrip> i also manage to break my bq today :( https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HFzo5j8L/IMG_20150715_031514.jpg
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> I guess that was your daily driver?
<mariogrip> yes. i loved it
<ahoneybun> out of a phone now then?
<mariogrip> but now the screen does not work at all
<mariogrip> well, i have an old mako i can use
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<mariogrip> or, my samsung s3, but i does not have ubuntu :P
<ahoneybun> yea
<mariogrip> I edited the site
<ahoneybun> Voting, Inprogress, Active mariogrip
<ahoneybun> ?
<cwayne_> tedg, isn't browser unconfined?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Inprogress devices or just Inprogress?
<tedg> cwayne_, I don't believe so.
<tedg> It sure shouldn't be :-)
<tedg> I think we even confine Firefox on the desktop.
<cwayne_> well, it's a .deb, so i think it is unconfined...
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: Voting, Ongoing, Active maybe mariogrip
<tedg> It can still be confined as a deb
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> Active would be similar to Ongoing
<mariogrip> yeah, Inprogress sounds better i guess
<ahoneybun> I'm looking for beer terms to use mariogrip :)
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> it's 03:30 AM here :P oh, well, it's summer.
<ahoneybun> Mash Tun = Inprogress
<ahoneybun> Keg = Done
<ahoneybun> :)
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> Voting, Fermenting, Packaged
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewing
<mariogrip> hehehe, i can make a language that named Brewing
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> :P
<nhaines> I'm digging the core apps PPA today!
<nhaines> The only thing missing is Telegram.
<nhaines> Dekko's a fun thing to have on the desktop, though.
<ahoneybun> something is up with the Music app though
<nhaines> Aww, I didn't get around to trying that one yet.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://archives.starbulletin.com/2008/06/29/special/microbrew_large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://archives.starbulletin.com/2008/06/29/special/story06.html&h=419&w=788&tbnid=uK9dIoM6_AybuM:&docid=1JZoUwujnD4qWM&ei=zrilVcfRGo_boAT86LKgDA&tbm=isch&client=ubuntu&ved=0CCsQMygOMA5qFQoTCMfwr7n_28YCFY8tiAodfLQMxA
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> http://archives.starbulletin.com/2008/06/29/special/microbrew_large.jpg
<ahoneybun> Milling, Fermenting, Packaged
<ahoneybun> ;D
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: my status on the forums: waiting for the awesome @mariogrip to get Ubuntu Touch working on our awesome OPO.
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/brewing
<mariogrip> awesome ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> its cool
<ahoneybun> super
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> looks cool
<mariogrip> what i need to add now is the vote function, donate function and a page for each device.
<ahoneybun> have a pretty paypal button :)
<mariogrip> and bitcoin :D
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun can't find his wallet
<ahoneybun> got it
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> go to sleep mariogrip
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> hehehe, I'm running linux, i don't need sleep :=)
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> i'm on my way, so cya :)
<ahoneybun> night
<Isotop7> my arale often has problems with launching the keyboard when pointing into a text entry area. this problem occurs without pattern after different time of usage. Only a reboot helps arale to get it right. Any ideas or is a bug filed?
<sturmflut2> Isotop7: IIRC there are several OSK-related bugs open
<sturmflut2> Good Morning!
<anpok> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach.  Oh, and sturmflut2!  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> I'm trying to figure out how to run Unity 8 without breaking everything.  :)
<TonyBoston> is there any reference for getting in touch with making apps for ubuntu touch?
<seb128> TonyBoston, hey, what do you mean "getting in touch with making apps"?
<TonyBoston> seb128 I mean I'd like to learn how to program apps/scopes for ubuntu touch
<seb128> TonyBoston, you probably want to start with https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<TonyBoston> thanks seb128
<seb128> TonyBoston, yw!
<Matthias_> hey guys i wanna know how the root system works in ubuntu touch
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gummi Worm Day! 😃
<Isotop7> sturmflut2: okay...so i just keep calm...
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: Now that's a day I can really relate too!
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, a lot of my favourite days seem to involve food.
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, in our team we have a weekly progress call, and everybody has to start their slot with "good news", followed by what they've worked on for the last week, any challenges and what's next. The good news there involves food a lot of the time, too.
<nhaines> Like guacamole.
<sturmflut2> I have Telegram Web, Twitter, G+ and a TitanPad open and Firefox is at 1.2 GB of RAM (PSS). Incredible.
<sturmflut2> Like this it wouldn't even run on krillin/vegetahd, not enough memory
<JamesTait> I usually have that problem with Chromium. FF tends to cane the CPU instead.
<sturmflut2> Yeah, and FireFox tends to spend the CPU time in routines that can't be explained, like e.g. hanging around in the VP9 decoder when you have never watched a video during the entire session
<nhaines> sturmflut2: better safe than sorry.
<sturmflut2> nhaines: But what does it decode? Hidden cat videos?
<JamesTait> Busted!
<sturmflut2> If it's cat videos, I at least want to see them
<JamesTait> Yeah, not sharing just isn't right.
<sturmflut2> If possible, I would like to change that hidden background video to the one where the Chinchilla teaches the Cat a lesson
<svij> sturmflut2: cat videos? You mean panda videos!
<sturmflut2> svij: Well, we all know that the ultimate overlord of earth's fauna is the Chinchilla.
<sturmflut2> I would have built "Chinchilla Love", but a Chinchilla knows no love. Only mercilessness.
<jgdx> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/3PdtdwkJ8uQ/hqdefault.jpg
<jgdx> hm, maybe I've watched that movie too many times
<sturmflut2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQLBwNTGRpc
<JamesTait> I miss our chinnies. :(
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: Mine are getting really old :(
<zubozrout> Hello, can anyone please confirm Music app not playing anything on today's release of devel-proposed? Also, Neverball stopped working for me whil Neverputt still works (Nexus 7) Thank you
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, hey, what would be the right component for bug #1474356?
<ubot5> bug 1474356 in gallery-app "Facebook integration broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474356
 * mardy reads
<robjh> Hey. Is xmir working on the mx4 out of the box?
<mardy> seb128: I'd say webapps-core
<seb128> mardy, thanks, do we have a wiki page or standard "how to get more info" for that component?
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, seems indeed to not be working :-/
<mardy> seb128: TBH I don't know much about this sharing implementation in the FB webapp
<seb128> mardy, do you know who does? dbarth?
<mardy> seb128: alex-abreu, and maybe dbarth too
 * tathhu will get E5 today ^___^ Finally!! :D:D
<zubozrout> Hello, can anyone please confirm Music app not playing anything on today's release of devel-proposed? Also, Neverball stopped working for me whil Neverputt still works (Nexus 7) Thank you
<jgdx> !ask | zubozrout
<ubot5> zubozrout: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mariogrip>  /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device] (qmuxd) ogra_ help me plz? :)
<tathhu> https://twitter.com/tathhu/status/621301221316521984
<tathhu> \o/
<ogra_> congrats !!
<tathhu> aand now over 9000 ota updates ? :o
<Matthias_> oh thats a lot :/  im also waiting for upuntuphne :) mx4
<Matthias_> *ubuntuphone
<tathhu> Ok no idea how many
<tathhu> Installing ota 3 now
<Matthias_> k
<Matthias_> gl
<tathhu> :P ty
<jei3> for user questions, is this channel good or should I use askubuntu.com?
<ogra_> jei3, this channel is fine ... if you cant get an answer, resort to the mailing-list or askubuntu
<jei3> ok. is there an official email application or do I need to download dekko?
<ogra_> i supposed some day dekko might become the official app ... currently the "official" one is the gemail webapp i think
<ogra_> *gmail
<jei3> I suppose there is no way yet to use dekko with gnupg or s/mime?
<tathhu> Ah, ota 3 is latest
<ogra_> jei3, not yet ... i think DanChapman would appreciate patches though (the code is public and opensource)
<DanChapman> patches always welcome :-)
<jei3> that's good to hear
<Matthias_> DanChapman: true
<tathhu> quick question before i even try, can i import contacts from .vcf?
<jei3> is there any way to input japanese?
<ogra_> tathhu, there is a way to do it via commandline, no UI yet afaik
<jei3> do I need to run ubuntu to develop for ubuntu touch or would any gnu/linux distribution do?
<tathhu> ogra_: shieet
 * tathhu is lazy
<tathhu> "Install Dekko email client on Ubuntu Phone, email the *.vcf file to your account, and open this file in Dekko. Import will start automatically."
<tathhu> w00t
<tathhu> :D
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: Regarding that "preserve files on /userdata across device resets" discussion, I completely agree with you. Critical system files should never be stored on an user-writeable partition.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, system writeable ...
<ogra_> (they are different subdirs in the same partition)
<ogra_> we only have a single writable partition on the device
<john-mcaleely> I trust 'the system' less than ogra :-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> sturmflut2, and while some of these files are not actually critical, it makes sense to keep them ... i.e. the dbus machine-id so the device is still recognized under the same device id
<rvr> mvo_: ping
<ogra_> and the whoopsie system-id too ... they are bnoth tied to the actual HW
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: ogra IS 'the system". It's all Snappy Skynet in the end, and he lives inside of it.
<john-mcaleely> yeah. it's probably worth considering if those id's should be derived (perhaps one-way) from IMEI
<john-mcaleely> I stand by my comment sturmflut2 ;-)
<mvo_> rvr: pong
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, only if the reading parets can handle that format
<rvr> mvo_: I'm testing silo 45
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I'd assume 'magic maths' would make the format the same as what's there now
<ogra_> ah, yeah, then yes, indeed
<rvr> mvo_: There, a dependency for framework "ubuntu-core-15.04" is removed. Is that harmless?
<mvo_> rvr: I can check in some minutes, in a call right now
<cwayne_> can webbrowser-app not open local html files at all?
<ogra_> used to work with file:/// for me in the past
<cwayne_> ogra_, with url-dispatcher by any chance?
<ogra_> cwayne_, no, by typing it into the url bar
<ogra_> i just learned something though
<ogra_> echo .quit | sqlite3 -batch -csv -cmd "select urls.protocol, urls.domainsuffix, configfiles.name from urls, configfiles where urls.sourcefile = configfiles.rowid;" ~/.cache/url-dispatcher/urls-1.db
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> perhaps if you register a "file" handler with it :)
<seb128> boiko, hey, seems like the dialer-app template doesn't got updated when https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/dialer-app/dialog-flight-mode/+merge/258274 landed, can you commit an update?
<boiko> seb128: sure, just a sec
<seb128> boiko, thanks
<boiko> seb128: I forgot to do that, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> having to update those template manually is really suboptimal :-/
<Matthias_> i love QT so now i LOVE ubuntu as well !!! does anyone know if arcrack-ng supports the wifi chip of meizu mx4 ?????
<Matthias_> that would be so coool
<boiko> seb128: yeah, I have brought the discussion before: updating in the MR itself is also bad, as we cannot land multiple MRs at once (there is always a conflict), there should be a way for it to get auto-updated
<jei3> is it possible to synchronize contacts with carddav?
<seb128> boiko, yeah, I know, in system-settings we changed to use the template from the ubuntu package which is updated at package build time, that works fine, unsure why we don't the same for other sources
<seb128> we discussed it in the past with dpm, I don't recall the details now though
<boiko> seb128: oh, didn't know that was possible, can you please point me to how it was done?
<seb128> boiko, basically we did https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/build-translations-template/+merge/240696 and have "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" in debian/control and I'm unsure if some launchpad project config change was needed
<seb128> dpm might remember
<boiko> dpm: do you remember that?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, infinity just asked me in another channel ... we dont have any phones with pre-3.4 kernelas anymore, right ?
<ogra_> *kernels
<john-mcaleely> I can only speak for the production ones. none of those have such a beast
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^
<ogra_> should be fine
<infinity> john-mcaleely: Kay.  And I assume we don't care deeply about $random_community_member trying to port to some ancient device with an ancient kernel?
<ogra_> not pre-3.4 for sure
<infinity> john-mcaleely: I'm looking to bump glibc MIN_KVER to 3.2.0, which would mean it would flat out refuse to run on older for >= wily.
<ogra_> wily wont go onto phones ... so the earliest you actually would have to care would be the 16.04 cycle ...
<ogra_> in which we hopefully wouldnt have any 3.2 or older kernels at all anymore :)
<infinity> ogra_: Well, sure, but this change for wily implies it would also be for 16.04. :)
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> just saying ... you got 6 months anyway :)
<ogra_> unril it bites anyone
<ogra_> *until
<infinity> ogra_: 3.2 is my cutoff in non-phone distro-land because it's what ships with precise and wheezy.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> Some people who insist on running Debian and Ubuntu chroots on ancient RHEL versions while whine, but they can run a real OS, I don't care.
<ogra_> we require at least android 4.4 ... most of these trees should use a 3.4 kernel
<infinity> s/while/will/
<infinity> ogra_: So, wait, there's no plan to base a touch release on wily, just a massive 12-month jump from vivid to xenophobic?
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> Mmkay.
<ogra_> vivid+overlay PPA til then
<infinity> I mean, I'd be happy if they were only based on LTSes, so no complaint here.
<ogra_> and the big jump will also be a snappy one
<infinity> But vivid+overlay might either get a bit stale of have a huge overlay that looks a lot like wily. :P
<infinity> s/of have/or have/
<ogra_> yeah, kind of :)
<ogra_> and wily is already falling apart :)
<john-mcaleely> requiring 3.4+ seems fair enough to me
<ogra_> yeah
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I have a nexus4 with ubuntu that shows up in the launcher when I connect it to my laptop, but nothing actually gets mounted, and 'adb shell' tells me 'error: device not found'
<t1mp> any ideas what may be wrong?
<t1mp> developer mode is enabled, and I tried rebooting the device as well
<ogra_> wrong adb package on your host ?
<t1mp> 1.0.31 is wrong?
<ogra_> (ours ships a udev rull to allow you access as non root to the adb device)
<ogra_> (you can find it in the phablet-tools PPA)
<ogra_> *rule
<ogra_> alternatively: adb kill-server; sudo adb devices
<ogra_> that restarts adb on the PC with root rights
<ogra_> and indeed, make sure the screen is unlocked, else it wont let you in
<ogra_> (same is true for mtp)
<t1mp> ogra_: thanks. Turns out my adb was in a weird state. Couldn't even kill it. Rebooting host fixed it :s
<t1mp> that laptop some times has network problems after standby. Very annoying.
<ogra_> ouch
<dpm> seb128, boiko, that and just a heads up to me or someone from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+members#active to approve the template the first time, once the package containing the changes has been uploaded
<seb128> dpm, thanks, do you think it's a good idea to use that scheme?
<GAM002> is ubuntu available for android one?
<GAM002> ?
<GAM002> is there any version of ubuntu for android one phones?
<ogra_> GAM002, i doubt that ...
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> GAM002, see that wiki page ^^^^
<GAM002> ok thanks
<GAM002> its not a idevice
<ogra_> there is a porting guide
<GAM002> its android
<ogra_> (but thats rather an advanced thing, you need to know both systems well for this)
<GAM002> well i think its the phone which is available in large quantity and all of them same spec ( probably same hardware tOo)
<cwayne_> tedg, hey, can the domain-suffix bit of a url-dispatcher definition be used with wildcards?
<GAM002> i checked that site it didnt mention android one
<tedg> cwayne_, No, it is only a suffix.
<cwayne_> for example, could i have protocol file, domain-suffix *.html as a url-dispatcher definition for webbrowser-app
<cwayne_> ah
<tedg> cwayne_, And more to point, it's only the domain, so it doesn't look at the path.
<cwayne_> ah, i see
<tedg> For content, it's a kenvandine problem :-)
<cwayne_> well for context, in checkbox-touch, we run all these tests and at the end, generate an html report, and I want a button to launch that report in browser
<cwayne_> is that a content-hub thing?
<kenvandine> is checkbox-touch confined?
<cwayne_> nope
<kenvandine> and does webbrowser-app handle file:/// urls?
<kenvandine> not handle... support
<cwayne_> nope
<cwayne_> well, if you put it into the url bar it works
<cwayne_> but you can't launch it from a url
<kenvandine> with url-dispatcher :)
<cwayne_> i played around with adding a file protocol to webbrowser-app's url-dispatcher thingy, and it worked, but then it would try to launch *any* file:// url, which could be wrong
<kenvandine> maybe you could have a little wrapper in checkbox-touch
<kenvandine> that opens the browser with UAL with the url
<tedg> Or just used the QML plugin for Oxide to display it.
<kenvandine> ah
<tedg> No reason it needs to be in the browser.
<kenvandine> even better :)
<cwayne_> surely webbrowser-app should support launching local html files..
<cwayne_> we could do an webview sure, but i don't see why our browser shouldn't be able to launch local html files,
<kenvandine> cwayne_, no... because the browser isn't confined
<kenvandine> and it could end up opening a file that could be evil
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: what is your time?
<rvr> mvo_: re-ping
<mvo_> rvr: meh, different meeting(s)
<mvo_> sorry
<rvr> mvo_: Silo approval is waiting for your feedback :)
<mvo_> rvr: removal of 15.04-core is harmless, yes, sorry for the delay
<mvo_> rvr: any bugreport or other thing I should respond in addition to irc?
<rvr> mvo_: Nope
<rvr> mvo_: Just wanted to confirm that, thanks
<mvo_> thanks!
<mvo_> and sorry for the delay
<seb128> jhodapp, hey, are you the one looking a media-player issues? I've a few videos on my phone coming from the camera-app that seem to create issue (gallery fails to thumbnail them, media-player to read them (they have a black screen and act like playing never starts, also length is 0)
<jhodapp> seb128, no, bfiller's team is in charge of that
<seb128> bfiller, ^ :-)
<jhodapp> seb128, oh, that's not mediaplayer-app's fault
<jhodapp> seb128, that'd be media-hub/qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> qtubuntu-camera...yes that's me
<jhodapp> seb128, can you share the videos with me, I can try to play them locally quickly to get a quick idea of what's going on
<tedg> jdstrand, As a curiosity, why isn't the webbrowser confined? Seems it should be, no?
<jdstrand> tedg: there is an open bug on it
<dednick> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> dednick, pong
<jdstrand> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1356516
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356516 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "consider shipping apparmor profile for webbrowser-app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dednick> jhodapp: hey. just started testing the video player again. seems like the media-hub is still crashing when i have multiple videos in dash and swiping & playing between them
<dednick> jhodapp: all camera vids
<jhodapp> dednick, you're probably getting the crash that tsdgeos was getting the other day
<dednick> jhodapp: and camera is working again thanks :)
<jhodapp> dednick, good :)
<jhodapp> dednick, can you get a bt on media-hub for me just so we can confirm it's the same as the one tsdgeos is seeing?
<dednick> jhodapp: it's nothing usefull, although i didnt have the dbgsyms installed.
<dednick> ?? () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6
<dednick> raise () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6
<dednick> abort () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6
<dednick> ?? ()
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah, please install debug symbols
<kenvandine> jgdx, libqofono is building for wily in silo 22
<kenvandine> we have to land in wily first, then sync to vivid overlay
<kenvandine> citrain doesn't support dual landings for regular packages
<dednick> jhodapp: which symbols should i get?
<dednick> media-hub?
<jhodapp> dednick, media-hub and libc6-dbg
<tedg> jdstrand, Cool, ship it! :-)
<seb128> jhodapp, seems like it's not as easy, playing them from mediaplayer on a command line works :-/
<jhodapp> seb128, weird...seems like possibly a confinement issue then
<seb128> jhodapp, yeah, or a random issue not happening all the time (worked now from gallery after a retry), the thumbnail are still missing though but I guess that's because those are not retried
<dednick> jhodapp: mmm. still not usefull. one thing i do notice, is that the second video that plays doesnt render correctly. it's as if one pixel of the video is stretched over the video output area
<dednick> seemed to go in glib now.
<jhodapp> dednick, the crash is in glib?
<dednick> jhodapp: i think so. getting symbols
<dednick> although it's probably just the raise
<dednick> and dash is still crashing too.. :/
<dednick> probably because the media-hub did though
<jhodapp> dednick, if you see a g_hook_free() or something then it's the same or similar to tsdgeos' crash
<dednick> jhodapp: yeah, that was it
<dednick> #0  0xffffffff in  ()
<dednick> #1  0xffffffff in g_hook_free (hook_list=0xa1805b10, hook=0xf10390) at /build/glib2.0-w3DiQY/glib2.0-2.45.3/./glib/ghook.c:302
<dednick>         __FUNCTION__ = "g_hook_free"
<dednick> #2  0xffffffff in g_hook_next_valid (hook_list=0xa1805b10, hook=0xaa002c50, may_be_in_call=<optimized out>) at /build/glib2.0-w3DiQY/glib2.0-2.45.3/./glib/ghook.c:751
<dednick>         ohook = 0xf10390
<dednick> #3  0xffffffff in g_hook_list_marshal (hook_list=0xa1805b10, may_recurse=1, marshaller=0xb6e5a371, data=0xab1fe68c) at /build/glib2.0-w3DiQY/glib2.0-2.45.3/./glib/ghook.c:6
<dednick> 76
<dednick>         was_in_call = <optimized out>
<dednick>         hook = 0xf10390
<dednick>         __FUNCTION__ = "g_hook_list_marshal"
<jhodapp> dednick, yep, we're working on that one...that's a difficult one to track down as it's a thread context issue
<dednick> #4  0xffffffff in  () at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstreamer-1.0.so.0
<dednick> jhodapp: ^ sorry, pastebin not working
<peat-psuwit> Where is make.ext4fs program in android tree? It seems like it's not in final recovery image.
<jhodapp> dednick, just keep going as best as you can and probably abeato will be taking a look at this soon (morphis is on holiday now)
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, where is make.ext4fs program in android tree? It seems like it's not in final recovery image.
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, where is make.ext4fs program in android tree? It seems like it's not in final recovery image.
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: Arent's the ext4 filesystems created via Fastboot? Or something like that
<SturmFlut> s/Arent's/Aren't/
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Fastboot may be able to do that too, but it must can be done from recovery as well.
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: make.ext4fs is referenced by system-image-upgrader
<SturmFlut> Let's see
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: Hm, the recovery image initrd only seems to contain /sbin/mkfs.ext2
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: That's strange. There's /sbin/mke2fs, though.
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Then, why system-image-upgrader use make.ext4fs?
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: Ah! I'm an idiot, I looked for "mkfs" and not "make"
<SturmFlut> There actually is an /sbin/make.ext4fs
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Which device's recovery? I can't find one in my built from source one.
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: I took one of the device tarballs for arale rc-proposed
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Do you have any idea where's it's device repo?
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: No, sorry.
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Could you examine recovery for e.g. mako please?
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: I'll show you how to do it :)
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: If you look at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/mako/index.json , the last entry at the bottom that has the string "device" in its name is /pool/device-62e6cb43ab375213838c613fa66c73224920700ff1b2887b617a0c2b53ce00f2.tar.xz
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: That means you can directly download it from http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/device-62e6cb43ab375213838c613fa66c73224920700ff1b2887b617a0c2b53ce00f2.tar.xz
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: Unpack it, it contains a file "partitions/recovery.img" that you can extract with "abootimg -x partitions/recovery.img"
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: Which results in three files, among them "initrd.img"
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: and that one can finally be unpacked with "cat initrd.img | gunzip | cpio -i"
<SturmFlut> Hm, it has a /sbin/make_ext4fs , note the underscore
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Thanks about instruction.
<SturmFlut> Teach a man to how to fish etc. ;)
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: So, there isn't make.ext4fs in this one. It's only in official device?
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: I can't say. Would have to look at more devices, e.g. krillin
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: I can't extract initrd.img from krillin and vegetahd, saying not a gzip file.
<peat-psuwit> Examining manta's recovery, there's no make.ext4fs.
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: The MediaTek recovery images have a 512 byte header at the beginning, don't know why. You can extract them with "dd if=/initrd.img bs=512 skip=1 | gunzip | cpio -i"
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: Ok, krillin's recovery has make.ext4fs, while manta's doesn't have one.
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: krillin's doesn't have make_ext4fs.
<SturmFlut> Uh oh, looks like I created a project that reliably segfaults ubuntu-sdk on two different machines
<SturmFlut> When I press on "Run"
<tathhu> Morning
<tathhu> ... eh, good night
<tathhu> E5 is indeed nice handset.t :D
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> please view this paste : http://pastebin.com/5SDudi0c
<mah454> I want to install ubuntu touch on meizu MX4 , but can not found image from channels ....
<ahoneybun> what language do you need mah454?
<mah454> English
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash query --device=meizu --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --show-image
<ahoneybun> or
<mah454> receive this output :
<mah454> Device meizu not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<mah454> for example this command work : $ ubuntu-device-flash query --device=krillin --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en --show-image
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash query --device=arale --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --show-image
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> use the codename arale
<OerHeks> mah454 --device=mx4 <> --device=meizu
<OerHeks> ?
<ahoneybun> goes by codenames
<ahoneybun> mako = Nexus 5
<ahoneybun> krillin = BQ E4.5
<ahoneybun> arale = Meizu MX4
<OerHeks> ahh noted, thnx.
<mah454> okey , view this : http://pastebin.com/6St5iCSt
<mah454> can use ?
<ahoneybun> yep good old stable
<mah454> ahoneybun: old stable ???
<kenvandine> awe_, cyphermox: is there a known problem with network-manager and mobile data in wily?
<kenvandine> Jul 15 14:58:27 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[2018]: <info> (ril_0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'modem-busy') [40 120 23]
<ahoneybun> I'm saying that is is good stable
<ahoneybun> it is old against rc-proposed or devel-proposed
<kenvandine> awe_, cyphermox: that's mako
<mah454> ahoneybun: this is last stable version ?
<ahoneybun> but always use stable unlsess you develop
<ahoneybun> its a new device
<awe_> kenvandine, yes, only on mako
<kenvandine> damn
<ahoneybun> so it just got 2 OTA's so far
<kenvandine> ok
<awe_> kenvandine, see the recent thread on the mailing list
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<awe_> the USB renaming change broke rild
<kenvandine> i was just silo testing and noticed it
<kenvandine> not my daily driver anymore
<mah454> ahoneybun: How can download only images ?
<ahoneybun> don't want to flash it?
<kenvandine> awe_, oh, the fix for it is in a silo?
<mah454> yes yes , I want to download and use on another device .
<mah454> How can do that ?
<cyphermox> awe_: is there a fix for that in the stuff I need to review?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --download-only
<ahoneybun> well
<awe_> cyphermox, no
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash touch --device=aralen --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --download-only
<ahoneybun> should work mah454^
<awe_> we merely quirked (well disabled) the USB naming change for rmnet_usb* devices
<mah454> ahoneybun: receive this : unknown flag `download-only'
<kenvandine> ah, lxc-android-config
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --download-only mah454
<ahoneybun> maybe
<mah454> not work :unknown flag `download-only'
<mah454> why  ???? !!!!!
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<mah454> Okey I think this command : ubuntu-device-flash --download-only touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<mah454> I have a another question :
<davmor2> mah454: ubuntu-device-flash --download-only touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<davmor2> the download only bit is a command option so needs to be first
<mah454> at this time : my device (Meizu MX4) run with android . I use this command for create backup : "adb backup -apk -shared -all" , so How can create backup image from installed android on device ?
<mah454> I mean create system backup image ...
<davmor2> mah454: there is no guarantee that you can unlock the bootloader on an android MX4
<davmor2> mah454: that would prevent you putting ubuntu on it anyway
<mah454> and ?
<davmor2> mah454: why are you downloading an image you might not be able to flash in the first place?  As for android backup look up android back up in the play store there are plenty of options
<mah454> wait ...
<dobey> davmor2: also the device has to be partitioned differently for ubuntu, no?
<davmor2> dobey: I wasn't even getting that low down the tech stack lets see if it is flashable before we tinker any further :)
<Danock> Are there any ssh or enc clients available for ubuntu phone?
<Danock> vnc
<Danock> plus does anyone know when potshots on Ubuntu phone. Will be implemented
<davmor2> Danock: there is SSH no vnc as they are all X based and Unity8 uses mir, no idea what potshots is so at a guess when the developer ports it
<Jordy_> Just tried to install the unbuntu SDK on Kubuntu 15. Created Kits, created Emulators but the Emulators don't do anything. Just a black screen. Anone an idea what to try?
<Jordy_> Just tried to install the unbuntu SDK on Kubuntu 15. Created Kits, created Emulators but the Emulators don't do anything. Just a black screen. Anyone an idea what to try?
<dobey> renato___: eh? how are you receiving updates for scopes that aren't on the phone?
<davmor2> Jordy_: emulator is currently broken, people are looking into it should be fixed sometime soon hopefully
<kenvandine> davmor2, have a bug number handy for that?
<davmor2> kenvandine: there are several one second
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1458694 I think this is the favourite iirc
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1458694 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[vivid-overlay] unity8 fails to start on the emulator" [Critical,Triaged]
<kenvandine> davmor2, thx
<tathhu> DanChapman: dekko doesn't load any messags when using fastmail :/
<dobey> tathhu: there is a #dekko too where others might be able to help. ;)
<davmor2> tathhu: report a bug, make sure you include the dekko log from .cache/upstart
<tathhu> dobey: oh, thanks. :D didn't knew about that
<tathhu> davmor2: will do when I get to proper pc :o
<renato___> dobey, I am not sure if they are not in the phone. Because they appear on my update list
<renato___> I have the euronews on my list right now
<renato___> dobey, I believe scopes are packages like any other app
<dobey> renato___: not all scopes are on the phone. euronews wasn't one in the OP's list
<dobey> renato___: things packaged in clicks can generally be removed. i don't know of anything that has the removable flag set to false at the moment. you do have to find scopes in the store and uninstall them from there though. there's no way to uninstall a scope from within the manage scopes view
<K1773R> # click unregister
<tathhu>  Omg this file manager
<davmor2> tathhu: what's wrong with it?
<renato___> dobey, yes I was able to remove euronews using your trick. But there is a few others that are not useful in my location that and I can not remove
<dobey> renato___: amazon, ebay, 7d?
<dobey> renato___: if you can't remove them, they are either debs (only core system aggregators and the click scope are), or they are remote scopes on the server and do not exist on the device at all
<renato___> dobey, yes, i imagine that.
<jei3> is there any way to input japanese? I can't write with my friends :p
<tathhu> davmor2: nothing, everything is new after sailfish :P
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: cest (+2)
<ahoneybun> not much use to me mariogrip lol
<ahoneybun> its 6:30pm here
<mariogrip> 12:30 am
<ahoneybun> so 6 hours ahead of me
<mariogrip> Yeah
<ahoneybun> hows the brewing mariogrip?
<mariogrip> http://localhost:3000/#/bacon i got some nice pages (still under development)
<mariogrip> wait, localhost is not working for u lol
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<K1773R> RoR?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/brewing
<ahoneybun>  :)
<mariogrip> https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/#/bacon here
<mariogrip> haven't applied brewing lang yet :P
<ahoneybun> still cool
<mariogrip> this page give you an idea on what i want this pages to be
<ahoneybun> "The device is not yet bought, so no deveopment cannot be done." = "The device is not yet bought, so no deveopment can be done."
<mariogrip> Yeah, just rushed down some text, i will edit them now
<ahoneybun> oh of course
<mariogrip> im working on the back-end, the service that will handle votes, ranking and payment
<ahoneybun> col
<ahoneybun> *cool
<mariogrip> did you see the device name i set for OnePlus two? https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/#/
<ahoneybun> nop
<ahoneybun> egg lol
<mariogrip> and, the oneplus one name is?
<ahoneybun> bacon
<mariogrip> xD
<ahoneybun> lettuce
<ahoneybun> BLT
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> lol
<cwayne_> mariogrip, how's the rild stuff comin?  i just broke my mx4, so I need a new ubuntu phone :D
<mariogrip> cwayne_: going nicely, i have fount the issue (might pop up others). the issue is with the mux (qmuxd).
<mariogrip> Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<cwayne_> ah, progress is cool :D
<mariogrip> :D
<k1l> Emexican: ubuntu touch is using MIR.
<Emexican> Thanks k1l. Do you know if MIR on the desktop supports displaylink devices?
<k1l> on the desktop?
<Emexican> That is correct
<k1l> i dont know how much support for that sort of stuff is there. i know there is some android hardware layer on the smartphones to use the android drivers for the hardware.
<Emexican> I am asking because I want to try and get the displaylink USB monitor that I have to work on the Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition phone I just received. I have also been running into trouble when searching for any sort of information on the Meizu.
<Emexican> I have been able to find some verification that Ubuntu Touch devices can output a video signal to HDMI from a MHL to HDMI dongle.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: said he did that with the Nexus 4 if I remember right
<Emexican> I have had luck with a keyboard and flash drive connected to the Meizu through a powered USB 3 hub/USB OTG adapter.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I used a slimport adapter on my Nexus 4, I don't know if displayport is supported or not
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> Emexican: so it's basically possible, and it almost kind of works on the Nexus 4 with a slimport adapter, but I have no idea if the MX4 can do the same or what adapters it needs
<k1l> Emexican: seems like you on the first front to test all that :)
<Emexican> It seems so. I have had a heck of a time trying to find anything out for the MX4. I have barely found BQ support, and it is lacking comparatively.
<Emexican> Oh that reminds me! How do I add more details to the APN? When I try to edit the APN through the GUI, all I get is a Username and Password field.
<mhall119> Emexican: you have to manually edit a file, AFAIK
 * mhall119 can't remember where it's located though
<ahoneybun> mhall119: /usr/share/ofono/scripts?
<Emexican> XD This is my first run through with UT if you can't tell. I never had a device that could run it.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sounds promising :)
<mhall119> I remember tweaking something in there anyway
<Emexican> I dont see any APN sounding names in /usr/share/ofono/scripts. The closest thing I see is test-network-registration and it does what it sounds like.
<mhall119> Emexican: I think you need to edit /var/lib/ofono/<something>/gprs
<ahoneybun> that
<mhall119> but you need to stop ofono first, IIRC
<ahoneybun> sounds right
<ahoneybun> what the heck
<ahoneybun> cd command not found just when I'm trying to go into that dir
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-16
<Emexican> Mhall119: I will check that out right meow.
<Emexican> Heh, I got the same error as ahoneybun... I did not kill ofono. Working on killing that now
<Emexican> I can't kill the /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono
<ahoneybun> Emexican: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1463574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1463574 in nuntium (Ubuntu RTM) "Using MMS will cause Data to stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Emexican> After I run "sudo kill PID#" and run ps aux to check, it is still running
<ahoneybun> just has some examples
<Emexican> Thanks, I am going to read that. brb
<Emexican> The file I am looking for is /var/lib/ofono/*/gprs
<Emexican> I still cannot get access to the * portion of that dir. I get permission denied.
<Emexican> I am in the process of spinning up a vm to connect to the phone through.
<ahoneybun> if you use sudo Emexican it will say cd command not found for me'
<ahoneybun> might have to be writable
<Emexican> I did try to sudo cd into that dir, and I received the same error as you ahoneybun.
<Emexican> After reading this bug, it seems like the APN is set correctly for TmobileUSA. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1360403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360403 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,In progress]
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can unlock bootloader in Meizu MX4 ?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I have a problem
<mah454> How can unlock meizu mx4 boot loader ?
<mah454> I want to install ubuntu touch on it ...
<anpok_> tedg: could you take a look, and TA https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/ubuntu-app-launch/mir-release-0.14.0/+merge/262987
<seb128> anpok_, that's an empty commit it seems?
<anpok_> yes.. we only need to rebuild it in the mir-0.14 silo
<seb128> anpok_, why? the commit message could mention it so people like me don't wonder
<seb128> like "rebuild for libmirclient abi change"
<seb128> or whatever is the reason
<seb128> we usually don't rebuild things just because
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Morning!
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<anpok_> seb128: ok, added more info to the MP commit message
<seb128> anpok_, thanks
<seb128> anpok_, I approved it, seems obvious I don't think we need to wait for tedg to wake up for that one ;-)
<anpok_> thx!
<seb128> yw!
<anpok_> I expected him to have irc alarm.. and wake up midnight just to TA MPs
<seb128> yeah, he should!
<seb128> slacker
<tsdgeos> seb128: you assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471581 to unity8, but there's no Delete string in there
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471581 in Ubuntu UX ""Delete" string in the messaging indicator is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> tsdgeos, right, it's just using the deprecated uitk listitem widget with its "delete:" action which does that
<seb128> tsdgeos, it might be in unity-settings-component though
<tsdgeos> seb128: right
<seb128> tsdgeos, note that it's more of a design thing, getting ride of the string wouldn't solve the confusion issue
<tsdgeos> seb128: sure, it's not getting ride of the string
<tsdgeos> it's fixing it
<seb128> tsdgeos, well, it would give the red trash icon that other apps have I guess
<seb128> but that still has the confusion the user is complaining about
<tsdgeos> seb128: the problem with ListItems.Empty is that you can't even change the string afaics
<seb128> delete acting on the notification vs the message
<tsdgeos> yeah the [x] icon is better for that
<tsdgeos> it's more closing than deleting
<tsdgeos> so it's like "yeah go away"
<seb128> tsdgeos, bug #1449942 is somewhat similar
<ubot5> bug 1449942 in Ubuntu UX "[notifications] Slide to remove doesn't follow overall design" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449942
<seb128> or at least adressing one would solve the other
<tsdgeos> i guess so yes
<seb128> commented on the bug to say that
<seb128> dednick, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-settings-components/dpr/+merge/253944 (and maybe some of the other pending mrs on this component)
<seb128> mzanetti, doing a landing for u-s-c is still on your todolist?
<mzanetti> seb128, yep. actually in half an hour I have an appointment with dednick to train him to be a lander
<mzanetti> and those are the branches to start with
<seb128> mzanetti, great
<seb128> bug #1396058 would be nice to see landing
<ubot5> bug 1396058 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "[Messaging Menu] Using "enter" in the messaging menu entry looks like it sends the reply when it doesn't" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396058
<dednick> seb128: sure
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<dednick> mzanetti: is there a bug related to that mp?
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I hate the "no adb when locked", I screwed a change in unity-settings-component and have a blank screen now, bricked device
<seb128> and I can't get in to edit the file
<seb128> I guess unity8 fails to start due some syntax error
<tsdgeos> seb128: first thing i do is disable that :D
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> anything I can do now to fix it?
<tsdgeos> seb128: reboot into recovery mode?
<tsdgeos> i think you can adb when you're there
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Corn Fritters Day! 😃
<seb128> doesn't seem to work :-/
<seb128> ogra_, ^ do you know if there is any way out?
<ogra_> seb128, touch /userdata/.adb_onlock
<ogra_> (and reboot)
<seb128> ogra_, that's for next time, but now I've a bricked phone
<seb128> unity8 fais to load
<seb128> so I can't unlock
<ogra_> oh, you can do the same from recovery
<seb128> so I can't adb
<ogra_> it mounts under /data there though
<seb128> adb is disabled in recovery no?
<ogra_> flash a recovery with adb
<seb128> can't adb
<ogra_> flash a recovery with adb
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> if adb is locked, how can I do something with adb?
<ogra_> reboot in bootloader mode ... get the recovery.img with adb inside ... then use fastboot to flash the recovery (or to boot directly from the img)
<ogra_> then use adb to mount /data and touch the file
<seb128> "bootloader mode"?
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> is that the menu you get with up?
<seb128> or the recovery or fastboot mode?
<ogra_> no, i think it has no menu
<ogra_> fastboot mode :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<ogra_> its a bit of effort ... but you dont loose your data and can debug at least
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<ogra_> is that aralle or krillin ?
<ogra_> -l
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, I thought wpa-ep would be disabled in the wizard? :) bug 1475023
<ubot5> bug 1475023 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wifi for Enterprise APs cause the welcome wizard to exit into the main system" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475023
<ogra_> seb128, if arale: wget http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/recovery.img ...
<seb128> ogra_, it's a bq
<ogra_> ah
<pete-woods> jgdx: you are, indeed, correct. will have to fix that up
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm syncing hotspot bindings with trunk
<pete-woods> jgdx: awesome, thanks
<ogra_> seb128, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5/602037#602037 has the links to the respective recovery.img's
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> (we should really have a central wiki page with these three links)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_, seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash
<ogra_> davmor2, hah, well hidden :P
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ignore ogra_ he just likes to stir things up
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> ogra_, k, I'm in a recovery with adb
<seb128> what partition has the standard booted system /usr ?
<ogra_> it is spread across two
<ogra_> the writable bits are in the userdata partition that recovery mounts as /data
<ogra_> readonly is in /system
<ogra_> (iirc)
<seb128> k, system was not mounted
<seb128> is now
<seb128> danke ;-)
<seb128> wooot, back to a working phone
<seb128> ogra_ beers counts += 3
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, davmor2 maybe a bot to reply instead of ogra_ ?
<ogra_> stirbot ?
<john-mcaleely> maybe I need to be a bot, when you ping me
<john-mcaleely> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5/602037#602037
<jgdx> pete-woods, synced. Anything you need from me here?
<john-mcaleely> every time
<ogra_> stirbot vs johnbot
<ogra_> !
<jgdx> pete-woods, you said you were working on something preliminary.. :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: well I'm hoping to test it out as soon as I can build uss after I pull your changes
<john-mcaleely> stirbot vs johnbot deathmatch: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebrity_Deathmatch
<pete-woods> my internet is being particularly crap today, and I'm struggling to pull, though
 * davmor2 starts the pool, with Johnbot just ahead on sarcasm
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay. btw, we don't want to land this immediately. When there's a silo, we want a call for testing.
<jgdx> to get an idea of what carriers block hotspots and if there's something to do about it
<jgdx> (I think, but let me check)
<pete-woods> jgdx: definitely. I don't want to screw this important stuff up
<jgdx> abeato, I thought you confirmed bug 1466095 ?
<ubot5> bug 1466095 in ofono (Ubuntu) "When setting VoiceUnconditional, change events for unset properties (e.g. VoiceBusy) are not reported" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466095
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, not really, I have not checked it
<jgdx> abeato, got it. I'll check this on the phone.
<abeato> jgdx, however I think this can depend a lot of the operator... it can happen that when you set VoiceUnconditional the operator only changes part of the forwarding settings
<pete-woods> jgdx: buikding in silo 46
<jgdx> pete-woods, cool, thanks.
<pete-woods> jgdx: this should *hopefully* also include the wakelock
<pete-woods> though this is the first build I will be able to actually try out if any of this actually works
<jgdx> abeato, okay. The UI deals with the situation right now, I just want to make sure that if this is really a bug, that a fix for it won't mess up the ui :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, that sounds scary. No local testing possible? :)
<abeato> jgdx, ok, anyway I need to look this into more detail, it's been a while
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, going to test it on my arale, but this is the first build that the silo will prodice
<pete-woods> as before it was complaining that the branches were out of date
<pete-woods> jgdx: :O it looks like it actually works
<pete-woods> at least I have a hotspot showing on my arale with silo 46
 * pete-woods checks for the wakelock
<pete-woods> hmmm, maybe spoke too soon, seems to have broken on the second press :(
<pete-woods> the dbus interface to the system settings appears to be working
<pete-woods> must be in the internals of the hotspot enablement
<pete-woods> changing the password and toggling made it work again
<pete-woods> must be something slightly broken in the internals then
<jgdx> pete-woods, second press?
<pete-woods> jgdx: as in turning it off and on again
<jgdx> pete-woods, how did it break?
<pete-woods> jgdx: the hotspot just didn't seem to activate
<pete-woods> jgdx: indeed, leaving the thing running and the hotspot has gone off..
<pete-woods> obviously further work is required on the back end
<pete-woods> jgdx: ohh, have some actual errors now
<jgdx> pete-woods, obv. But I remember this working when it was in system settings :p Is there a system connection file for the hotspot?
<pete-woods> investigating
<pete-woods> jgdx: I'm not blaming you. this must be during my absorption of hte code
<jgdx> and what device?
<jgdx> blame is good, solves problems
<pete-woods> ha!
<pete-woods> blame just leads to denial :p
<pete-woods> this is on an arale
<jgdx> what are the errors?
<pete-woods> jgdx: it was the dbus signal for password update that failed to be emitted
<pete-woods> back to USS, that is
<pete-woods> so it didn't break anything as such
<pete-woods> but obviously needs to be fixed
<pete-woods> and I know why it broke
<jgdx> nice!
<davmor2> pete-woods, jgdx: you are both wrong blame is a big stick that QA beat developers with ;)
<jgdx> davmor2, i just looked it up and you are actually right
<pete-woods> jgdx: sadly this will only fix that signal problem
<pete-woods> jgdx: will add some further debugging to indicator-network
<pete-woods> to see what's going wrong with the hotspot enablement
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm trying to think of issues that you might hit. I'll install the silo as soon as I'm done testing silo 22
<pete-woods> jgdx: it's probably something stupid in there. will see what happens when adding more debug logging
<jgdx> pete-woods, you're going to have a couple of wtf moments.
<pete-woods> jgdx: probably :) at any rate the NetworkManager config seems to have been generated correctly in /etc/NetworkMangager
<jgdx> pete-woods, with autoconnect=true? We rely on that piece of magic
<pete-woods> jgdx: will check
<pete-woods> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887185/
<pete-woods> apparently now
<pete-woods> not
<jgdx> right, that might fumble things up.
<zzarr> hello! is it possible to use a C++ enum in QML some how?
<pete-woods> jgdx: where would I expect that property to be set?
<pete-woods> zzarr: afaik that's what the Q_ENUMS macros are about
<zzarr> is there a tutorial showing how to use it?
<jgdx> pete-woods, the binding defaults to autoconnect=true.
<jgdx> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/hotspot-management/+merge/264431#diff-line-994
<jgdx> pete-woods, does the indicator use libqfono?
<pete-woods> jgdx: it uses the same lib as USS, if I remember correctly
<pete-woods> yeah, libqofono
<jgdx> right
<jgdx> we're trying to upgrade to 0.79 in silo 22, and I think I've spotted a regression in the indicator
 * jgdx has screenshot
 * pete-woods rebuilding silo 46 with logging and simple signal fix
<jgdx> pete-woods, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211806335/screenshot20150716_132611547.png
<jgdx> or maybe that's intended?
<jgdx> I have no network, so the top icon is correct
<pete-woods> jgdx: I doubt that ofono can cause that
<pete-woods> the icons at the top are reported more or less directly from network manager
<pete-woods> but I don't quite trust that code
<pete-woods> I've not got over it thoroughly yet
<jgdx> pete-woods, but the icon besides [Carrier] [Signal strenght] is just reporting the technology?
<jgdx> not whether or not there's a network connection
<pete-woods> jgdx: it reports the bearer from ofono
<jgdx> got it, thanks
<pete-woods> via ConnectionManager
<seb128> dpm, there to discuss launchpad translations (again)?
<jgdx> pete-woods, did the silo build fail?
<zzarr> can I forward declare an enum?
<cybrNaut> does the ubuntuphone come rooted?
<cybrNaut> i don't find mention of this on ubuntu.com.. perhaps it's well buried
<Tm_T> cybrNaut: you can manually set the root to be writable
<Tm_T> but no, they're not writable OOTB
<Tm_T> you do have root rights from the get-go anyway
<cybrNaut> Tm_T: i'm confused by what you mean by writable.  So there is no root account?  is hacking needed to get a root account?
<Tm_T> cybrNaut: the root partition is mounted read-only but you do have sudo (root) rights
<peat-psuwit> cybrNaut: You can use sudo, like desktop Ubuntu system.
<peat-psuwit> cybrNaut: Your screen passcode will also be your password for sudo.
<cybrNaut> okay, good, that was main question.  so users get full control without needing to hack or break warranties, right?
<cybrNaut> with sudo, one could make the root partition writable, so the maker doesn't seem to really be nannying users
<cybrNaut> Android users discover shitty apps like Facebook polluting their phone, and then they are blocked from removing them
<cybrNaut> then hacking, breaking the warranty is necessary to remove facebook from the phone
<cybrNaut> i find this unacceptable
<lotuspsychje> cybrNaut: +1
<dobey> cybrNaut: you don't need root to remove apps from the ubuntu phone.
<cybrNaut> the ubuntu phone docs say that ubuntu gives more freedom to their partners than google does with Android.  That's scares me, because google gives too much freedom to the vendors - the vendors abuse the freedom by delivering a jailed product
<cybrNaut> vendor freedom works against consumer freedom
<cybrNaut> dobey: that sounds somewhat bizarre, because couldn't a user with unprivileged access remove something important?
<hectortrope> hello guys how can I install ubuntu in android?
<dobey> cybrNaut: there is only one user on the phone platform at the moment. and no, core system components can't be removed. facebook app isn't a core system component though
<dobey> hectortrope: if you mean the "ubuntu 4 android" thing, you can't
<dobey> cybrNaut: making the root partition writable and installing or removing debs is a generally bad idea. the only things which are installed on the readonly partition though, are pretty much only debs which are from the ubuntu archive. most all of the actual apps and scopes on the phone are either click packages, or do not exist on the phone (some scopes only exist remotely on a server)
<kenvandine> jgdx, your ~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1470779 branch no longer merges cleanly with trunk, can you fix it please?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<lotuspsychje> !devices | hectortrope
<ubot5> hectortrope: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kenvandine> jgdx, and thanks for testing 22 and 31
<jgdx> np
<hectortrope> dobey: no on my phone wan't to install os
<hectortrope> lotuspsychje:  i have different phone than in list
<dobey> hectortrope: then you will need to port an image to your phone if it has not already been done
<dednick> seb128: does the phone have tpo be in a specific state for the AP tests to pass?
<jgdx> kenvandine, that was the worst merge attempt I've ever seen.
<jgdx> you're drunk merge
<seb128> dednick, shouldn't, why?
<dednick> seb128: got 28 failures
<kenvandine> jgdx, ?
<seb128> dednick, on which component?
<jgdx> kenvandine, bzr did weird things. :)
<lotuspsychje> hectortrope: you could try existing projects @ XDA forums, maybe someone ported it?
<hectortrope> No one did
<hectortrope> if I want to do how can I
<hectortrope> celkon ar 40 is my phone
<lotuspsychje> hectortrope: read the porting guide :p
<hectortrope> where is it?
<hectortrope> send me link
<dednick> seb128: hm. there were a bunch, but can't find the results now. let me run them again...
<lotuspsychje> hectortrope: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<dednick> sigh... you know, i really wish autopilot would output pass/fail results as it processed them.
<balloons> zyga, ping
<zyga> balloons: hey
<zyga> balloons: ho can I help you :-)
<zyga> ho
<zyga> how
 * zyga needs a new kb
<zyga> sigh
<balloons> zyga, howdy. I'm curious about plainbox releasing on the desktop? I hear rumors of a qml desktop client?
<zyga> balloons: ha, I was just working on the last bit, we need to upload a package for one qml module
<zyga> balloons: and we're ready
<zyga> balloons: can you help us with that?
<zyga> balloons: (and the new version is infinitely better than the old one)
<zyga> balloons: (with tons of fixes and new features)
<balloons> zyga, uploading a package into the archive? I don't have magic powers for that one. But I'm sure we both know some folks who do
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx, silo 49 is building now
<zyga> balloons: yep, we want to apply for per-package upload rights
<zyga> balloons: to keep the stack fresh at all times (apps, libs, tests)
<zyga> balloons: the sync from debian cannot cover bits that depend on sdk components)
<balloons> ahh right
<zyga> spineau: balloons just asked about the desktop version of checkbox :)
<zyga> spineau: the one we're working on packaging now
<zyga> balloons: so why are you interested, do you want to look at using it?
<seb128> renatu, hey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1364452 ... what channel do you use? where in settings? my contact settings only have "import from google/sim" and no numbers
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364452 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "People's own phone number isn't where they expect to find it" [High,Triaged]
<ogra_> seb128, i want it on a sticker at the back of the phone please :P
<pete-woods> jgdx: failed on wily for strange reasons about python..
<seb128> ogra_, :-)
<ogra_> :)
<zyga> spineau: ok, let me upload my package
<zyga> spineau: without git, just the raw files
<hectortrope> thanks lotuspsychje
<spineau> zyga: where?
<zyga> spineau: btw, I noticed that the QChartGallery.* files are present
<zyga> spineau: they are more of a demo than real package
<zyga> spineau: perhaps we can remove them?
<renatu> seb128, if you sim card export the numbers it will appear on the top of the list
<spineau> zyga: QChart.* instead of QChart9 in the .pro file should be enough
<renatu> seb128, some sim cards does not export the numbers
<spineau> zyga: I meant QChart.* instead of QChart*
<seb128> renatu, I guess it doesn't then, is there a bug about SIMs that don't?
<renatu> seb128, what do you mean?
<seb128> renatu, well, seems my cards don't export the numbers, since they are not displayed there ... is there a known bug about not being able to see the number in this case?
<spineau> zyga: that's also mean an update the the pull request we sent upstream
<zyga> spineau: let's see
<zyga> spineau: yep
<renatu> seb128, yeah maybe we should display a messaging saying that no phone number available.
<renatu> kemmko, ^^
<kemmko> renatu:  pong
<renatu> kemmko, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1364452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364452 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "People's own phone number isn't where they expect to find it" [High,Triaged]
<kemmko> renatu:  yes?
<renatu> keithzg, seb128 got confuse because his sim card does not export the number and he did not find anything on address-book-app settings page
<renatu> kemmko, ^^
<renatu> kemmko, What I did is. If the sime export the number I show the number on the list otherwise nothing is displayed
<kemmko> renatu:  on what list?
<renatu> kemmko, "address-book-app" settings
<commander_>  hello i am packing a Qt webkit based application am confused what should i put as dependencies my app executable ldd output is here in pastebin http://pastebin.com/mfgdrEtz
<kemmko> renatu:  ok, that sounds plausible
<kemmko> renatu:  It is described in the telephony doc
<renatu> kemmko, do you have the link?
<dednick> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11887966/
<dednick> seb128: oh, it looks like it's actually autopilot failing
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine: ^ do you know about those issues?
<seb128> dednick, yeah, could be framework flackyness...
<dednick> seb128: testing individually seems to work
<jgdx> seb128, some of them are known
<jgdx> keyboard not on screen is bug 1468029
<ubot5> bug 1468029 in Canonical System Image "focus issues breaking autopilot tests entering text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468029
<jgdx> yeah, most of those seems keyboard related
<kenvandine> seb128, yes... there are multiple issues in that area
<kenvandine> the initial bug is  a mir bug, fixed in 0.15
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> with the change to autopilot using the osk now, should be a good thing
<kenvandine> but that had another issue :)
<kenvandine> unity8 detects the fake keyboard added and suppresses the osk
<kenvandine> it's being worked on
<kenvandine> Elleo, any ideas about this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11888168/
<kenvandine> deleting /home/phablet/.presage.bak fixes it
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, yeah; that happens if autopilot died without cleaning up
<kenvandine> but i've hit it twice this morning
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yay for more flakyness
<Elleo> kenvandine: should really make that a bit more tolerant
<sauraedron> hi , need help following this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<sauraedron> when i type fastboot devices the device doesnt show up
<Isotop7> is arale otg-capable?
<Isotop7> and furthermore: is ut?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: which device do you have? do you rebooted into the bootloader?
<pmcgowan> Isotop7, client mode no
<sauraedron> its yureka(you probably wont know)
<sauraedron> i went into fastboot mode still it wont show
<Isotop7> sauraedron: do you use an usb3 port? sometimes connection fails because of these simple things...
<sauraedron> ah no
<sauraedron> my laptop doesnt have usb3 port
<sauraedron> Isotop7, is it not possible without usb3 port ?
<Isotop7> pmcgowan: so im not able to hook up a keyboard via otg...daaaamn :D
<Isotop7> sauraedron: no no..it is possible without :D it often failed for me on usb3 ports, but worked on usb2. did you try another port? what does "lsusb" on the command line show?
<pmcgowan> Isotop7, that should work
<pmcgowan> thats host mode
<pmcgowan> not sure its automatic today
<Isotop7> pmcgowan: for gods sake...i need to revise that :D that sounds good! thank you :)
<sauraedron> Isotop7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11888344/
<sauraedron> it should be line 9 if i am not wrong
<sauraedron> i will try another port :D
<Isotop7> sauraedron: well it should at least give a description...adb works?
<sauraedron> yeah adb works
<Isotop7> can you do a lsusb of adb mode?
<Isotop7> i mean when you are connected via adb
<seb128> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/revision/75.2.23 ... do you have an example of "colorizing framed theme icons"?
<sauraedron> Isotop7, Bus 002 Device 013: ID 05c6:9039 Qualcomm, Inc.
<Isotop7> sauraedron: mh...troubleshooting fastboot mode is not my thing...did you run fastboot devices via sudo? did you install all adb drivers?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: did you enter the bootloader via adb reboot-bootloader?
<dednick> seb128: um. let me try remember :/
<sauraedron> Isotop7, yeah i did sudo .. but still wont work, as for "all adb drivers" i followed the guideline there
<sauraedron> or is there other way to install all adb drivers?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: if you followed the guide and installed phablet-tools everything should be good to go...
<sauraedron> i tried entering boot loader both ways
<sauraedron> Isotop7, do you know anyplace where i can get help ?
<dednick> seb128: message notifications in the indicators icons are framed
<dednick> and i'm guessing the transfer ones are as well
<seb128> dednick, "framed" = ubuntushaped?
<dednick> seb128: ya
<Isotop7> sauraedron: well i guess here...sorry that i cant assisst more...and your sure fastboot mode is activated? on mako it shows a label.
<seb128> dednick, but why just not using an image in an ubuntushape?
<dednick> seb128: because you can't colorize an image
<seb128> dednick, "colorize"?
<dednick> seb128: key
<sauraedron> Isotop7, sorry but what is mako? on my phone it shows fastboot mode
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: you should hope into #sailfishos-porters I'm sure they could use help with the ofono problems
<seb128> dednick, what is the ShaderEffectSource for?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: mako = lg nexus 4. you could try adding a udev rule for the id of your phone in adb mode!
<seb128> dednick, sorry if the questions are stupid, it just feels like that code could be simpler :-)
<seb128> dednick, also the note refers to an uitk fixed bug, I wonder if those tricks are still needed with the new ubuntushape component
<sauraedron> Isotop7, already did that
<dednick> seb128: the code is actually from u8 i think.
<dednick> seb128: it's so that we can use an icon with ubuntushape
<dednick> i think
<Isotop7> sauraedron: like here (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/UDEV)?
<sauraedron> Isotop7, is there other way to install ubuntu touch, like using a image
<sauraedron> Isotop7, yeah
<dednick> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1089595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1089595 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[shape] UbuntuShape should shape more general Item-based components" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<dednick> seb128: i think it's been fixed
<seb128> dednick, right, that's the fixed bug I was refering to
<dednick> seb128: yes, so it can probably be removed now, which i guess your question was :)
<seb128> dednick, right
<Isotop7> sauraedron: your device is not officially supported so you must have built your own image, am i right?
<seb128> dednick, why was the ShaderEffectSource needed for, do you remember?
<sauraedron> Isotop7, :D, no how do i build one ?
<dednick> seb128: oh. it's not fixed.
<sauraedron> i thought installing was using the channesl given
<dednick> seb128: it's actually a "wont fix" because there is a set way to do it. ie. using a shadereffect
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah, i need to find out how to fix it
<ogra_> sauraedron, that only works for devices where the drivers have been ported
<dednick> seb128: see the last comment in bug
<sauraedron> ogra_, you mean the channels stuff ?
<dednick> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1089595
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: no one will fix it if they don't know where the problem is :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1089595 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[shape] UbuntuShape should shape more general Item-based components" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ahoneybun> you all could brainstorm
<Isotop7> sauraedron: oh boy...first: the ubuntu-device-flash method is not applicable since your device is not supported. second: go here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ or google if someone else has aworking image maybe in xda.
<ogra_> sauraedron, no, all the drivers that manage your phone hardware
<sauraedron> dang
<mariogrip> yeah, Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<mariogrip> ogra_ ^ :D
<ogra_> mariogrip, sorry, no idea what that is
<Isotop7> sauraedron: imho porting is very difficult...tried my luck on jfltexx and failed miserably...sorry :/
<seb128> dednick, k
<mariogrip> qmuxd
<dednick> so sorry, no better way yet :/
<sauraedron> Isotop7, oh.. :|
<sauraedron> thanks btw :)
<sauraedron> both Isotop7 and ogra_ :)
<Isotop7> sauraedron: yw!
<ogra_> yes, porting to a new device is a rather advanced task
<mariogrip> (the qcom version of cmux)
<dednick> seb128: you just come across that randomly, or have you seen an issue?
<seb128> dednick, no worry, I'm back at trying to find a solution to the icon ratio issue in that widget :-)
<seb128> dednick, ^
<dednick> ah
<sauraedron> ogra_, what knowledge is needed for porting ?
<seb128> the icons don't fill the shape
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: but, the sailfish can call, cannot it?
<mariogrip> if yes, they do not have this issue
<dednick> seb128: maybe talk to tsdgeos. i think he was working on some aspect issues in u8 recently.
<dednick> *u8 icons
<ogra_> sauraedron, well, you need to know the android build for your device pretty well (how it builds, what you need to remove to only keep the driver layer etc) and you need to know a little bot about how ubuntu works, though on that part you can easily get help in this channel
<seb128> dednick, I tried to set "        sourceFillMode: UbuntuShape.PreserveAspectCrop" but that's not enough
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<Isotop7> sauraedron: its far more easy if you get your hands on a working cm tree...the rest is patching/building/testing!
<sauraedron> Isotop7, the trees are quite large for cm :|
<sauraedron> with the speed that i have i will be dead by the time the tree has cloned
<mariogrip> also, i tried to install core apps on my desktop, but "touch-coreapps" cannot be found.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: one call, thats it
<tsdgeos> seb128: what's the problem?
<ahoneybun> then it brakes
<Isotop7> sauraedron: :D i understand that...thats why i rent a server with a 1gbit connection...but believe me: downloading speed of the tree is the smallest amount of frustration :D
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Then this issue is probobly not applying to them, without mux the rild cannot connect to the radio (as what i understand of it)
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> but still does not hurt to talk to another project
<ahoneybun> working on the same device, same QML language
<ahoneybun> both with ofono
<sauraedron> Isotop7, do you have cm tree ?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: but fair enough, my hacking/patching/bulding skills are rather poor, easier said not existent :D
<sauraedron> :D how big is it ?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yeah
<Isotop7> sauraedron: i used to have it for jfltexx. just look in xda...you'll find a tree for your device...then read the porting guide and try it out!
<sauraedron> ah okay , :)
<Isotop7> sauraedron: i dont know exactly but i guess approx 1,2 gb with dependencies i guess?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: i mean base tree...while building is used like 20 gig of space...
<sauraedron> i thought it was close to 15GB. .?
<sauraedron> f*** 20 gig :(
<Isotop7> sauraedron: i could test it if you want to know it exactly?
<sauraedron> Isotop7, thats fine.. is there any other way to get source code where in i could pause ?
<Isotop7> sauraedron: sorry...i dont understand your question.
<sauraedron> how did you get your source code ?
<sauraedron> git right ?
<Isotop7> yes
<sauraedron> like is there a zip file available or something else..
<sauraedron> one cannot pause git clone right ?
<sauraedron> or is it possible ?
<Isotop7> you can download the tree in a zip file yes
<sauraedron> Isotop7, where ?
<Isotop7> im not sure...think if you pause it, the git cache is deleted
<Isotop7> sauraedron: http://imgur.com/c34lG2D
<Isotop7> sauraedron: its the same for each repo...
<sauraedron> hmm but i think it wont resume
<sauraedron> tried it earlier may be a year or two  ago
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: what if OnePlus two (4gb ram, snapdragon 810, 100+GB memory, usb type c and hdml) + Ubuntu touch + convergence :D
<ahoneybun> oh boy lol
<ahoneybun> 100+ memory?
<mariogrip> jup
<mariogrip> they said more than the oneplus one black (64GB) so i assume 128GB
<Isotop7> well...if the system itself is still laggy and buggy it doesnt matter if you run it on asupercomputer :D
<Isotop7> sauraedron: me neither!
<sauraedron> may be shallow clone should do
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I will atleast try my best to get it working with ubuntu touch as fast as i can, only limitation i have is buying the device
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> under 450 they said
<Isotop7> i would recommend using a rent server or something like that :D
<mariogrip> under 450, that's awesome!
<ahoneybun> I saw the CEO send that out
<mariogrip> cool
<sauraedron> Isotop7, thanks a lot and gn :)
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: once you get the OPO working I'm sure no one will have problems helping you get the OP2/OPT
<seb128> kemmko, hey, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1396615 should it be "Phone" or "PHONE"?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1396615 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "[phone-app] The word "Keypad" still shows in header" [Low,New]
<kemmko> seb128:  It should be "phone"
<seb128> kemmko, without a cap for the P?
<kemmko> seb128:  I mean "Phone"
<seb128> k
<seb128> kemmko, thanks :-)
<kemmko> seb128:  no problem
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: That is one if the reason im setting up the device status page
<Tm_T> I see new OTA downloading, exciting times
<ahoneybun> the pages are pretty mariogrip
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Angular + bootstrap :D
<mariogrip> + nodejs
<ahoneybun> don't know about Angular
<ahoneybun> I kinda know bootstrap
 * ahoneybun watches Robocop 2015
<mariogrip> anguar is pretty awesome! angular.io
<mariogrip> (https://angularjs.org/)
<ahoneybun> javascript :)
<mariogrip> Jup
<GAM002> does ubuntu support any tablet?
<GAM002> or does it have models which support like smart phones?
<ahoneybun> Nexus 7 and 10
<GAM002> only those two tablets support ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GAM002> i am planning on testing how ubuntu works so wondering if it support any very cheap tabs or phones
<GAM002> tabs no phones
<ahoneybun> the Nexus 7 is a great tablet
<GAM002> too costly
<GAM002> thanks though
<GAM002> for the info
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: OnePlus just tweeted about their "2016 Flagship killer"
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: 2016?
<ahoneybun> thats what the post said
<mariogrip> oh, okay. just saw it
<mariogrip> cool
<Isotop7> rc channel is for official otas on arale?
<alin_> anyone interested in a ubuntu mx4 invite pm me in the next 15 min
<dobey> Isotop77: rc-proposed is for proposed updates. official OTA update releases are on the stable channel
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: How does it look now? https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com/#/bacon
<ahoneybun> very cool mariogrip
<mariogrip> Thanks :D
<ahoneybun> :D
<ahoneybun> spelled Development wrong XD
<mariogrip> hehehe, sorry :P
<ahoneybun> and developer
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> sorry
<mariogrip> there is probably lots of spelling error there yet
<ahoneybun> getting a great template together I see
<mariogrip> I will correct them before i release, this is just for debugin
<Isotop77> the defintion of active devices should be plural, i guess :)
<Isotop77> dobey: thanks :)
<mariogrip> Isotop77: Just for some months i hope :P
<Isotop77> u need translation help? where are you from? i would guess italy!
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: *fixed the spelling error locally*
<ahoneybun> nice
<mariogrip> Isotop77: Norway :D
<mariogrip> Yeah, if you want to
<Isotop77> well...my norwegian is pretty bad...we rather should call it not existent :D
<Isotop77> dobey: shouldnt there be a newer release than r2?
<mariogrip> haha, så du snakker ikke norsk alså :)
<dobey> Isotop77: for arale? no
<Isotop77> dobey: and what is rc then?
<mariogrip> Isotop77: I just saw that "plural" means the opposite of what I thought... xP
<dobey> release candidate i would image
<Isotop77> dobey: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/meizu.en/arale/ there is activity there :O
<Isotop77> so rc is promoted to stable?
<dobey> i guess whatever image in question will be promoted when it is deemed ready, yes
<dobey> i guess things go rc-proposed -> rc -> stable
<Isotop77> okay...so stable is the way to go?
<dobey> stable is the most stable
<dobey> it gets fewer updates, because it is more stable :)
<Isotop77> lol :D
<Isotop77> so ill stick with rc-proposed and hope that libqtelegram 2.0 is a block buster and i can finally switch to ut...thank you :)
<mariogrip> I run rc-proposed, and there have only been minor issues.
<Isotop77> mariogrip: Jeg kan ikke norsk
<mariogrip> #GoogleTranslate
<Isotop77> mariogrip: it sounds like wookie in translate
<mariogrip> lol
<Isotop77> mariogrip: i also run rc-proposed but i have lagging and telegram loses messages, cant send them or doesnt even show them...
<mariogrip> Isotop77: I had that on stable too with my bq
<Isotop77> mariogrip: yeah, its obviously a libqtelegram problem...dont know...wish i could really on that :D
<mariogrip> Isotop77: have you tried a ppa of libqtelegram?
<mariogrip> or of telegram?
<SturmFlut> It's a problem with both the Ubuntu Telegram client and Telegram itself. I'm using the Ubuntu client and Telegram Web at the same time, Telegram Web also has problems to send messages.
<mariogrip> try this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<Isotop77> activate read/write i guess?
<mariogrip> mount -o rw,remount /
<mariogrip> ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<mariogrip> apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily *
<mariogrip> apt-get update
<mariogrip> oh, wait, telegram is not in coreapps?
<mariogrip> Isotop77: Yeah as SturmFlut  said, telegram has huge ddos attacks atm, so things might be slow
<SturmFlut> mariogrip: But it was only communicated that the Asia-Pacific cluster is under attack, and I can chat normally with most people, just in some conversations the message delivery process seems to stall
<mariogrip> oh, okay.
<Isotop77> most of the time i suffer the reported bugs for example messages dont get send when you have bad network and theres no retry...
<Isotop77> dont these pkgs get overriden when i install a new base image?
<dobey> yeah you probably don't want to install apps from debs
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Updated the page, now with (probably) correct grammer
 * mariogrip spelled "grammar".... lol
<ahoneybun> getting niceer
<ahoneybun> XD
<SturmFlut> Oh no, all the UbuContest secrets spilled ;) http://ubuntupodcast.org/2015/07/16/s08e19-the-creeping-terror/
<SturmFlut> But we are running a day late :(
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: How about an subscribe to get updates notification on email (for the device you like, or all of them)? :D
<ahoneybun> that would be cool, I'm subscribed to the forum on OP
<tathhu> Uh oh, My E5 have freezed couple of times
<tathhu> Lock-unlock works but can't swipe and it goes straight to whatever was open at the time
<mariogrip> cwayne: thanks! :D
<cwayne> mariogrip: no thank you :)
<mariogrip> :D
<cwayne> and keep up the good work :)
<andygraybeal> is there a solid tablet or similiar device that i can use ubuntu touch with?  i ultimately want to use a gis app, gps and the camera for roaming my land and identifying landmarks and mapping them
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-17
 * conyoo good morning o_O
<Isotop7> what do i have to in order to get my submitted bug reviewed...its staying at new/undecided for two weeks...
<conyoo> Isotop7, report a bug against launchpad :> triage/reviews takes too long (then post the bug rep here, so we can increase the bug heat)
<jgdx> Isotop7, what's the bug?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Yellow Pig Day! 😃
<Saviq> cyphermox, hey, I noticed recently that the GSM signal level as communicated to my car kit is always at 1 bar, even when the phone says 5 bars, is that know? if not, where should I file a bug?
<Saviq> anyone can confirm / disprove bug #1475577 please?
<ubot5> bug 1475577 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Music playing through speakers even though headset plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475577
<davmor2> Saviq: it's not sent I think, mine is empty constantly, known issue
<Saviq> davmor2, ok, any idea if there's a bug yet?
<davmor2> Saviq: probably
<Saviq> bug #1447761
<ubot5> bug 1447761 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Car bluetooth shows no signal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447761
<Saviq> that was easy
<davmor2> Saviq: you beat me to it :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: pretty sure I've broken the codepath for enabling the hotspot when there's an existing connection
<pete-woods> (lp:~pete-woods/indicator-network/wakelock-on-hotspot-active)
<pete-woods> ^ branch to look at
<pete-woods> jgdx: I don
<pete-woods> 't see a path to set enabled = true when you go that way
<pete-woods> we do destroy -> onRemoved
<pete-woods> but then enabled is never set to true
<jgdx> pete-woods, I am just going to grab something to eat and then take a look
<SturmFlut> UbuContest is going live! Give us ten minutes to update all the websites :)
<SturmFlut> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest
<pete-woods> jgdx: awesome, thanks
<pete-woods> have totally peppered the code with debug statements now
<pete-woods> jgdx: you can debug without the USS UI with the following, btw:
<pete-woods>  gdbus call -e -d com.ubuntu.connectivity1 -o /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/Private -m com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private.SetHotspotEnabled true
<pete-woods>  / false
<pete-woods> while tailing ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log
<nhaines> SturmFlut: congrats!  :)
<SturmFlut> nhaines: \o/
<SturmFlut> nhaines: Looks like there already are some people who want to register. Technically I would be allow to participate too, but I might win back my own phone ;)
<nhaines> lol
<svij> SturmFlut: your apps are crap anyway, no chance that I would give you my jury points ;)
<cwayne> too bad you can't win by volume
<cwayne> id just go on a scopes tear and write like 12 again
<cwayne> :)
<SturmFlut> svij: Oh my, you're already drunk on your jury powers. Didn't expect it to happen so fast
<SturmFlut> svij: I mean, it was bound to happen, but after ten minutes?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I want to flash meizu mx4 to install ubuntu touch .
<mah454> I read this document : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<SturmFlut> mah454: You most likely can't, you have to get the Ubuntu Edition.
<svij> SturmFlut: :)
<mah454> SturmFlut: so why can not do that ?
<mah454> why can not ?
<SturmFlut> mah454: You need the right version of the phone (unlocked bootloader), a special tool and the right files to flash it.
<mah454> SturmFlut: Meizu MX4 is not unlocked bootloader ?
<SturmFlut> mah454: Only the international version, and even there we're not sure
<k1l> are there any known differences between android and ubuntu version of mx4?
<popey> ours is unlocked for sure i believe
<SturmFlut> k1l: Not hardware-wise, but Meizu flashes different bootloaders. Apparently somebody managed to flash a specific version of Flyme on his Ubuntu Edition device, but I've never really seen it the other way round.
<k1l> so the ubuntu one got a open bootloader? and the android one not?
<mah454> MX4 android use fastboot .
<k1l> mah454: that is not related to the bootloader beeing able to load other OS(kernels)
<mah454> on this command : fastboot oem unlock  receive this message : FAILED (remote: unknown command)
<SturmFlut> k1l: The Ubuntu one has an open one, yes, the Android one depends on if it's the chinese or international version, and we're not sure if every international version device is unlocked. Not enough people around with enough expertise to really tell us. And I refuse to check it, flashing Ubuntu to Android or Android to Ubuntu is just going to cause great amounts of pain.
<SturmFlut> mah454: "fastboot oem unlock" only works on Google Nexus devices.
<k1l> SturmFlut: ah, ok
<mah454> SturmFlut: Opss ......
<mah454> SturmFlut: So what can i do ?
<popey> buy an mx4 ubuntu edition? :)
<SturmFlut> mah454: Basically nothing. Buy the Ubuntu Edition.
<mah454> I think must have a way :)
<popey> you are not the first to say that :)
<ogra_> k1l, the partitioning is different to the android versions on all devices but nexus ones
<mah454> popey: We Iranians have a saying that says: If I am a camel driver know where I Shtrrv
<mah454> I found a way ....
<mah454> bye ...
<popey> o/
<k1l> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61236952&postcount=110
<k1l> seems like all chinese mx4 android(flyme) are locked. the international seem to be random. but there isnt even a mx4 subforum on xda so it seems there is not that much hope to get anything working on the android mx4
<popey> i am fine with this
<ogra_> well, and you need the vendor flash tool to re-partition before you can even install ubuntu
<k1l> bq did offer that to flash ubuntu onto the android-shipped ones, iirc
<ogra_> yep, meizu doesnt (yet ?) though
<jgdx> pete-woods, did silo 46 build ok?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I think so
<pete-woods> I think I have a fix for the wily build in there, now
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, looks like it worked
<jgdx> pete-woods, thanks
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm still looking, but if that code becomes problematic, one solution is not to destroy it and re-create it, but instead ask NM to re-activate it.
<pete-woods> jgdx: well the bit that worries me, is that the actual variable m_enabled doesn't seem toget set
<jgdx> pete-woods, the handler onNewConnection does set it
<pete-woods> jgdx: ah! that makes more sense now :)
<jgdx> but only if the new connection in NM is the hotspot path
<pete-woods> yeah, understand what I'm looking at now
<jgdx> great, sorry for the lag
<pete-woods> I'm going to wolverhampton now
<pete-woods> to return davmor2's laptop I borrowed
<pete-woods> so will continue this possibly tonight / monday
<jgdx> okay
<pete-woods> jgdx: thanks for any effort you put into this
<pete-woods> :)
<jgdx> thanks+quit is murder for polite people
<SturmFlut> Does anybody know which future OTA is supposed to make the switch to Mir >= 0.13?
<SturmFlut> A couple of third-party things I wanted to compile yesterday already require it
<nhaines> SturmFlut: apt-cache policy libmirclient8 on an OTA-5ish image returns "Installed: 0.13.3+.04.2150617-0ubuntu1"
<SturmFlut> nhaines: Hmmm, that brings me to the question: At which point will the 15.04 chroot pull this in? Never? When enough people have updated to OTA-5?
<nhaines> SturmFlut: we live in a world of mystery. :)
<SturmFlut> By the way, Canonical employees cannot submit apps or scopes for UbuContest, but you can nominate community members for prizes...
<nhaines> Certainly sounds like a good idea.
<nhaines> Doesn't affect me though!
<Elleo> SturmFlut: is there a limit on the number of people you can nominate?
<SturmFlut> Elleo: The form is anonymous and we don't set cookies or track IP addresses... ;)
<Elleo> SturmFlut: okay
<nhaines> Clearly a missed opportunity for Ubuntu phone ads.
<Elleo> SturmFlut: the achievements field is a bit limiting, any chance of a longer input limit? Can't list all the things the guy I want to nominate has done :P
<SturmFlut> Elleo: Oh, how long is it?
<SturmFlut> Hm, 128 characters I see
<SturmFlut> svij: Any chance to increase that?
<svij> SturmFlut: let me check
<svij> SturmFlut: Elleo: it's a textarea (instead of a textfield) now
<Elleo> svij: great, thanks :)
<svij> Elleo: ping me if you submitted your nomination, I just want to make sure, that everything works fine with real data ;)
<Elleo> svij: just submitted
<svij> Elleo: arrived, thanks. Seems thats everything working fine. :)
<Elleo> svij: great
<apol_> Is policykit supposed to work on ubuntu touch?
<jgdx> kenvandine, silo51 on vivid? Or were you seeing those failures on wily?
<kenvandine> wily only
<jgdx> aah ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, pete's indicator-network branch isn't linked to bug 1458046
<ubot5> bug 1458046 in Canonical System Image "[touch] NetworkManager needs to inhibit sleep if hotspot is active" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458046
<kenvandine> he's not online, when you talk to him again can you ask him to tag that?
<seb128> tedg, is the backend side for https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-messages-setting/+merge/236608 landed/working?
<tedg> seb128, I believe so, but I haven't tested recently.
<seb128> tedg, easiest way to test is to enable the ui and use that I guess :-)
 * seb128 does that
<tedg> seb128, The last test case here tells how to generate a push message to test with: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-messages
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure thang
<seb128> tedg, ok, I doesn't work :-(
<seb128> tedg, the indicator menu still list the messaging including title/content
<seb128> tedg, do we have code in the indicator to respect that setting?
<tedg> seb128, I'm pretty sure we did, I wonder if it's not using the greeter menu or something.
<tedg> seb128, We export both menus, one on the greeter path and one on the desktop path.
<tedg> seb128, I think that setting might have been no replies though.
<seb128> no replies?
<tedg> seb128, You can see the message in the greeter, but you can't reply to it without unlocking.
<tedg> seb128, No, it should hide the body: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.15.10/view/head:/src/im-phone-menu.c#L194
<seb128> tedg, seems it doesn't work then :-/
 * tathhu wonders why even a simple timer isn't integrated in to clock-app
<tedg> seb128, A quick look through the code makes it look OK. If you want to debug, my guess would be that the greeter isn't using the greeter profile from the indicator. You can see if the greeter profile has the body in it.
<seb128> tedg, do you have the command handy to dump the menus structures?
<tedg> seb128, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.messages --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/messages/phone_greeter --method org.gtk.Menus.Start "[0,1,2]"
<tedg> dbus-send is a little easier to read, but it doesn't tab complete :-)
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892981/
<seb128> so it seems the phone_greeter profile doesn't have the "hello"
<seb128> so unity8 is not loading the right profile
<tedg> Yeah, that'd be my guess. I thought that dednick fixed that a while back though.
<tedg> Wonder if that branch never landed.
<seb128> tedg, the settings branch points to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155 which is marked as merged
<seb128> tedg, though https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155/comments/616476
<seb128> mterry, hey, what happened to ^? also is there an easy way to change the behaviour for testing?
<mterry> seb128, can I help?
<seb128> mterry, yes ;-)
<seb128> see ^
<mterry> seb128, right now unity8 never uses the 'greeter' profile
<seb128> mterry, phone_greeter?
<mterry> seb128, right.  At least, I don't think it does.  :)  Last I checked
<seb128> mterry, right, on that mp/bug you wrote "I'm waiting on the design for System Settings before flipping the switch inside to start using it."
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  Sorry, what's the question then ?  :)
<seb128> mterry, well first
<seb128> - did you ever hear back from design?
<mterry> no
<seb128> or I guess "do you know if it's still being tracked and where/by who"
<seb128> I guess that's also a "dunno/nobody"
<mterry> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1358340/comments/32 is the last word I have
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358340 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Indicators] Complete greeter profiles" [High,In progress]
<mterry> seb128, I thought it would be tracked in that bug, but I see that ubuntu-ux task is fix released, and there's a lot of other junk there too, proably better for a new bug
<seb128> right, what is the request about exactly? what do they need to review?
<mterry> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1358340/comments/30 was the last proposal from olga
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358340 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Indicators] Complete greeter profiles" [High,In progress]
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, but needed more work/agreement in design
<mterry> seb128, that bug in general has the history of this issue (plus some other junk)
<seb128> k, need to read that
<seb128> mterry, other question for you "can I hack some qml to active the feature"?
<mterry> seb128, yeah...?  let me see
<seb128> you didn't put an obvious #TODO: change to true to activate" in that code change :p
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, no I didn't  :)
<mterry> seb128, the code is self-documenting!   :)  It's obvious where to toggle it
 * mterry hunts for toggle, swearing under breath
<seb128> lol
<tedg> TODO: Add TODO for toggle
<mterry> seb128, in qml/Shell.qml, search for 'profile' (around line 561)
<mterry> seb128, I bet you can make that line:
<mterry>                     profile: shell.usageScenario === "desktop" ? "desktop" : (greeter.locked ? "phone_greeter" : "phone")
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, did not try that at all :)
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<jgdx> how do I disable windowed mode on wily? Just flashed and everything is windowed.. :s
<seb128> mterry, that works, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, don't connect a pointing device
<mterry> seb128, nice!  glad it's not bit-rotten   :)
<jgdx> seb128, that didn't disable it
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the help, I'm done annoying you for today ;-)
 * mterry settles back, opens beer
<seb128> jgdx, unsure then, check with #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> mterry, heh, it's beer'o'clock somewhere ... especially with that weather (at least in Europe, unsure how it is for you)
<greyback> jgdx: "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Staged" maybe
<mterry> seb128, it's nice and warm here
<jgdx> greyback, thanks, trying
<jgdx> greyback, worked. I wonder what triggered the desktop mode
<greyback> jgdx: I've no idea. Someting set that setting
<jgdx> it was 'Automatic'
<seb128> jgdx, automatic depends on the input connected, you don't have any bt device?
<seb128> could be autopilot adding a device as well
<jgdx> no to the former, and the second sounds plausible.
<jgdx> keyboard something keyboard
<TonyBoston> anyone using ownCloud with Contacts and Calendar sync?
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<BOHverkill> TonyBoston: not owncloud but baikal (which is the same)
<TonyBoston> BOHverkill right, a colleague just said that
<tathhu> Aand E5 froze again, any logs I should get? (if they even be there afte rreboot)
<BOHverkill> TonyBoston: if your searching for a tutorial -> http://mitchellreese.id.au/owncloud-sync-on-ubuntu-touch/
<TonyBoston> BOHverkill I'd better try out Baikal I guess since I do not really need file sync
<TonyBoston> so CardDav and CalDav would be just fine
<tathhu> Argh
<BOHverkill> thelionroars: k :)
<BOHverkill> so srry
<BOHverkill> TonyBoston:
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<xmox> Hey Guys, I have a MeizuMX4, is there a Ubuntu-Touch Image for testing purposes? :)
<brunch875> ever since this morning's update, telegram displays completely blank on the rc-proposed channel for BQ
<brunch875> clearing cache doesn't work
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: looking good now don't it? https://ubports-devices.herokuapp.com
<peat-psuwit> Does system-image-cli currently pick up custom archive-master keyring?
<Z3> Hi ! It's going to be possible to customize Ubuntu phone to look like Android so you have a "classic" desktop ?
<Z3> In ubuntu desktop you can install gnome classic desktop if don't like Unity, but what about the phone?
<OerHeks> android skin on ubuntu phone, blasfemie!
<tathhu> Lxde on phone, yes"
<tathhu> !
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: got rid of the beer talk?
<Z3> whatever, but a classic desktop please
<Z3> some people like me doesn't like modern desktops like Unity
<Z3> just a classic desktop
<tathhu> On a 5 inch phone?
<Z3> is what we want
<Z3> tathhu just like Android do
<Z3> the idea is very simple
<Z3> and its already working
<Z3> some people are not going to switch to the ubuntu phone just for that reason
<tathhu> I woulnd't go with "classic desktop" after using Sailfish and Ubuntu :P
<Z3> I use Ubuntu as my only operating system from years ago
<tathhu> On a phone, desktop is different thing
<Z3> I don't understand why a desktop like Android is not possible
<tathhu> It is, on Android
<tathhu> :3
<Z3> and why not in Ubuntu?
<Z3> just buttons and desktops, it's already invented
<Z3> and a bar on top and/or bottom, like Android
<tathhu> Press x to do something, argh
<Z3> yea
<Z3> that
<Z3> I like press, not swipe
<Z3> and lot of users too
<tathhu> I hate my Nexus 7 after I've used 1+ years Sailfish and now Ubuntu
<tathhu> Yeah
<Z3> if we couldnt install a classic desktop in Ubuntu desktop, lot of users would have left ubuntu time ago
<Z3> if we don't have a way in the phone ...
<Z3> :-(
<Isotop7> is there a channel for app developers?
<ahoneybun> Isotop7: #ubuntu-app-devel
<Z3> Isotop7 #ubuntu-app-devel
<Isotop7> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np :)
<Z3> :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Working on it atm, I might need some help from rsalveti
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I just thought your dropped the naming system
 * ahoneybun sets up a VM for some Ubuntu Touch developing
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> what?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: ah, yeah, the brewing naming system
<ahoneybun> :)
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> i could think of another if you like
<mariogrip> i did read you message correcly xP when you said rid my brain assumed rild lol xP
<mariogrip> ssooo, what i answered on was "got rild working after the beer talk?"
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> xP
<ahoneybun> too much rild talk
<ahoneybun> need some real beer
<mariogrip> yeah lol :P
<mariogrip> so, rsalveti: Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<mariogrip> any ides?
<mariogrip> ideas*
<Guest23951> sera a tutti
<Guest23951> ho un problema durante l'installazione, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dragonkeeper> new ubuntu desktop 15.10 enviroment sucks .. hope thats not what ubuntu phone is planning to have when they get hdmi working fully
<ahoneybun> Dragonkeeper: are you talking about Unity 8?
<Dragonkeeper> i dont know .. what ever the ubuntu-desktop-next   is
<ahoneybun> the next Desktop is Unity 8 which is running on the Phone and Tablet
<tathhu> And it's IMO alpha or something on desktop
<tathhu> HAven't tried but I've watched videos :D
<Dragonkeeper> yeah its great for phone  but on desktop or big screen with no touch support it sucks ///
<tathhu> I think it should be like unity 7 when it's done but better :o
<tathhu> Dunno
<Dragonkeeper> didnt realise it was standard on the iso
<tathhu> Is it :o
<Dragonkeeper> it is on 15.10  dev iso
<tathhu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ isn't this with 7?
<tathhu> And desktop next with 8
<Dragonkeeper> the iso i grabbed was called  wily-desktop-amd64.iso  from one of the main sites..  cant remember which i downloaded it on phone this morning intended for chromebook wipe
<Dragonkeeper> had emmc problems regardless of ubuntu version tho so had to opt to do a gentoo build and see what i can do with this thing
<Dragonkeeper> (would now be getting way off topic to continue the train of thought)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I just found out that my mako does not boot xP do you have an mako? so you can provide some logs to me :D
<ahoneybun> I do have a mako mariogrip
<mariogrip> awesome!
<ahoneybun> it is
<mariogrip>  logcat logs
<ahoneybun> que?
<mariogrip>  /system/bin/logcat
<ahoneybun> ok a bin
<mariogrip> I just gonna compare it with the oneplus since they both have qcom modems
<ahoneybun> so /system/bin/logcat logs
<ahoneybun> what do you need me to do? call with it?
<mariogrip>  just do adb shell, then sudo /system/bin/logcat
<mariogrip> and copy the output to pastebin or something
<ahoneybun> phablet-shell works the same right?
<mariogrip> yes
<ahoneybun> that just keeps running
<ahoneybun> never neds
<ahoneybun> *ends
<mariogrip> crtl + c
<mariogrip> ctrl*
<ahoneybun> working on it
<ahoneybun> the laptop I use for dev is slow as heck
<SturmFlut> awe_: Ping
<awe_> SturmFlut, hey
<ahoneybun> how do I get the file from the phone
<ahoneybun> I put it in a txt file mariogrip
<mariogrip> just copy paste the output
<ahoneybun> soooo much though
<mariogrip> and copy it to paste.ubuntu.com or something
<SturmFlut> awe_: Regarding the last comment on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1449990 , National Data Roaming
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449990 in ofono (Ubuntu) "National Data Roaming" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mariogrip> or you can /system/bin/logcat > log.txt
<awe_> SturmFlut, yes?
<ahoneybun> I did that but it is on  phonethe
<mariogrip> adb pull log.txt
<SturmFlut> awe_: The operator could only fix this if he sends all users a new Dual-IMSI-Card, which to my knowledge not a single operator in Germany does. People who have called O2 because their device does not automatically handle National Data Roaming are apparently being told to just enable Data Roaming.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I hope this works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11895251/
<SturmFlut> awe_: So asking for a new SIM will not change anything, and this most likely also applies to other markets with National Roaming.
<awe_> SturmFlut, I was under the impression that there such roaming arrangements an be dealt with via special SIM files
<awe_> I don't think it needs to be a dual-ISMI card
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks,
<ahoneybun> of course mariogrip :)
<awe_> SturmFlut, I'll review with abeato next week, but I know we've dealt with other similar situations.  Maybe it's not possible ( or O2 doesn't want to do more work )
<mariogrip> awe_: I found the issue with ofono having "radio not available", it was in the android hal, the mux (qmuxd) has some errors...   Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: though I only see refer to the msm_sdcc which I think is the board
<awe_> That said, if you haven't, please raise the issue with BQ; and as I mentioned I'll make sur this gets reviewed by the product team
<awe_> mariogrip, ugh
<SturmFlut> awe_: Both networks in the National Roaming zone still broadcast their original MCC and MNC, and a normal SIM card has only one IMSI, which contains the MCC and MNC of the "home" network. So AFAIK you can't be at home in both networks at the same time without a Dual-IMSI-card.
<awe_> mariogrip, are you basing your port on 15.04 or 15.10?
<awe_> SturmFlut, sure, but there are special files that can be used when carries have roaming arrangements
<awe_> they basically say, treat any operators in this list the same as home
<mariogrip> both, i have a system server that have both rc and devel so.
<awe_> now again, maybe this isn't possible... but I'm pretty sure it is.  That said, if O2 doesn't want to program the cards, it's a moot point
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I think I might need to put a SIM in and call then check the log
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: maybe, reboot, because what i want is at boot
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> so reboot, then run logcat?
<mariogrip> yeah,
<ahoneybun> ok give me a min
<ahoneybun> I cracked the back of my mako today mariogrip :(
<mariogrip> awww
<SturmFlut> awe_: The roaming agreements are not stored on the card, they are fully handled by the base stations, and your device will never accept a base station that broadcasts a different MCC/MNC combination that the one encoded in the IMSI as a "home" network. Because this situation was not expected in the standards. O2 could solve it by either issuing Dual-ISMI cards to all customers, which is not practicable, or switch over all base
<SturmFlut> stations to their own MCC/MNC, which would cut half of their customers off and also doesn't seem possible because the equipment is from different manufacturers. So they rely on Android and iOS doing the right thing, automatically enable National Roaming when the MCC is the same as the one of the home network, and all edge cases are resolved by manually enabling Data Roaming.
<SturmFlut> awe_: Android kinda sets the "standard" for this, so they can be lazy...
<mariogrip> I need more SSDs I have probably 200 gb just for different AOSP trees
<SturmFlut> mariogrip: Haha
<SturmFlut> The whole Roaming story is only getting much worse when the EU finally abolishes Roaming fees
<SturmFlut> And because bq sells Dual-SIM phones
<awe_> SturmFlut, listen I don't want to argue the point with you.  If you'd like to discuss in more depth when abeato is around next week, please do so
<awe_> the best I can do right now is get this on our product release team's radar
<awe_> but again, have you contacted BQ directly about this???
<awe_> SturmFlut, fyi... this is what abeato was referring to: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11895335/
<awe_> in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1449990/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449990 in ofono (Ubuntu) "National Data Roaming" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<awe_> again, feel free to comment in the bug, and let's discuss more in-depth next week
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11895340/
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks, I got what i needed now
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I wish I knew what you did need lol
<SturmFlut> awe_: Ack. I didn't want to argue, I just misinterpreted your role in this case. Sorry.
<awe_> np
<awe_> I can certainly influence this, but can't just start working in implementing national roaming without some consensus
<mariogrip> awe_: linux_qmi_qmux_io.c: Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device] any ideas?
<awe_> and again, I think we need to follow-up on abeato's comment before we do so as well
<awe_> mariogrip, does the device exist?
<mariogrip> yes
<SturmFlut> awe_: I wasn't expecting you to :)
<mariogrip> and it has the correct permissions
<awe_> mariogrip, is that code part of rild on the phone?  Where are you seeing that error messages again?
<mariogrip> logcat
<awe_> radio log?
<awe_> ( -b radio )
<mariogrip> no
<mariogrip> (qmuxd)
<awe_> have you tried looking at the radio buffer?
<awe_> as well
<mariogrip> yes
<awe_> it sounds like qmuxd isn't able to access the device from within the container
<mariogrip> but, the rild cannot communicate with the radio without mux right?
<awe_> that's device dependent
<awe_> rild is really treated as a black box
<awe_> ( which sucks, but is what it is )
<mariogrip> tried to remove qmuxd from android and i got the same "radio_unavailable" message from the radio buffer
<awe_> I haven't done any poking around in the container for a long time now...  but it sounds like somethings configured wrong on the android side
<mariogrip> (in android)
<awe_> well, if it's required by rild, removing it's probably not a good idea
<awe_> )-
<mariogrip> remove/disable just to test
<mariogrip> also, in android (not in lxc)
<mariogrip> does not mako use qmuxd?
<awe_> right, have you take a look at the android init scripts in the container?
<mariogrip> yes
<awe_> mariogrip, it might... but again, that's really invisible to us
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> damn the VM does not see the mako
<awe_> it sounds to me like something's broken in your lxc container
<awe_> unfortunately, I'm not the right person to help with that.  I'd see if you can get some cycles from ogra
<mariogrip> i tried, but he had no idea
<mariogrip> but, i does access the file, but it is something wrong with smdcntl0
<awe_> I know there are tools in which you can run commands inside the container
<awe_> but again, I haven't done this in a long time
<mariogrip> like lxc-console -nandroid
<mariogrip> and lxc-attach
<awe_> yea...
<mariogrip> I have used them alot
<awe_> if qmuxd is running in the container, you need to debug why it can't open that device
 * awe_ pokes at his mako
<mariogrip> awe_:  yeah, Thanks!
<mariogrip> I will see what i can find
<tathhu> Cool, E5 froze again :/
<mariogrip> awe_: btw, who is creating the devices?
<mariogrip> example the smdcntl0
<tathhu> So annoying
<mariogrip> is it in the init? in ramdisk?
<mariogrip> tathhu: what channel are you running?
<awe_> mariogrip, not something I can answer off the top-of-my-head
<mariogrip> awe_: ok
<tathhu> mariogrip: whatever it's out of the box, stable?
<mariogrip> Thanks, Anyway
<mariogrip> tathhu: Ah, okay. OTA5 comes on monday, that might fix your issues :D
<tathhu> might :-(
<mariogrip> I run rc-proposed it has not froze yet.
<mariogrip> on my E4.5
<tathhu> Oh
<tathhu> It just happens randomly, no spesific reason :/
<mariogrip> humm, if you want, really you can try rc-proposed and maybe switch back when ota5 is out (or just stay)
<ahoneybun> rc has all the things that OTA-5 will have
<mariogrip> Jup
<mariogrip> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mariogrip> tathhu: ^
<awe_> mariogrip, qmuxd is started by init.mako.rc; I would check the init script for your device, and ensure that the qmuxd is started with the right user/group ( radio, radio )
<tathhu> Do i still need to flash that recovery/whatever it was to support idf?
<awe_> also have you checke the kernel log?
<ahoneybun> I'm sorry rc-proposed
<awe_> mariogrip, don't really have much else to offer...  if you want to catch me early next week, when ogra_ is around, we can try some continued brainstorming
<awe_> but I need to drop now...  dinner ( and the weekend ) calls
<mariogrip> awe_: Yeah, that sound good
<mariogrip> tathhu: idf?
<tathhu> *udf
<tathhu> ubuntu-device-flash
 * tathhu read something at tha internets
<mariogrip> nope, i shoud include it since this is an ubuntu device
<mariogrip> or it does include it, that's how it update, it uses the same method
<mariogrip> but, you need to enable developer mode btw
<mariogrip> settings -> about device -> developer mode
<mariogrip> tathhu: ^
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Awww, I'm daydreaming about the OnePlus Two running ubuntu and convergence <3
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> That would be sooooo coool!
<mariogrip> And i can be like, now is a phone *puts in doc* and now it's a desktop :D
<mariogrip> dock*
<ahoneybun> yep
<mariogrip> or the OnePlus one for that matter, it's pretty powerful that too
<tathhu> mariogrip: thanks
<tathhu> now it's doing.. something :D
<mariogrip> :D downloading right?
<tathhu> yes
<tathhu> not dd'ing it :D
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Why did you need an VM for connection to your phone?
<mariogrip> btw https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/H346aB0R/Screenshot%20from%202015-06-07%2001%3A52%3A35.png
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: development
<mariogrip> ah, okay, but there is how you can connect it in a vm
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: might be beause I have VB 5.0
<ahoneybun> and I know how to do it
<mariogrip> and, you need be in the correct group (try to start VB with sudo)
<mariogrip> (usergroup)
<ahoneybun> and then I have no VMs
<tathhu> missing guest additions?
<tathhu> if running on vbox
<mariogrip> oh yeah, the it uses the root folder
<ahoneybun> nope
<mariogrip> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers
<mariogrip> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers [user]
<mariogrip> the log off and in
<tathhu> 2015/07/18 02:32:50 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<tathhu> BOOM
<tathhu> :D
<mariogrip> tathhu: awesome :D
<tathhu> Uh, gummia whatever case sucks with e5, just wondering if that another one woulv'ce beena ny better..
<mariogrip> tathhu: the next progress is gonna take a while, so don't force reboot it...
<mariogrip> the scipt is gonna exit, and the phone is gonna keep working,
<mariogrip> (script on the pc also)
<tathhu> 2015/07/18 02:32:50 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<tathhu> Failed to enter Recovery
<mariogrip> did your device reboot?
<tathhu> and still taht ubuntu-circle and progress animation is going on
<tathhu> yes
<mariogrip> yeah, then it's working.
<mariogrip> just leave it for a little while, and it should reboot by it self
<tathhu> yes
<tathhu> done
<mariogrip> that was fast
<tathhu> that "powered by ubuntu" feels so amazing :D
<mariogrip> well, 5mins i guess
<mariogrip> yeah :D
<mariogrip> are you running rc now?
<tathhu> omg these new icons on notification bar
<mariogrip> Yeah, they are awesome looking :D
<ahoneybun> they are super cool
<mariogrip> :D
<tathhu> old "notification icon" was better :/
<mariogrip> everyone have different taste
<ahoneybun> I like the new one
<mariogrip> me too
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: any luck getting rild off your mind? lol
<mariogrip> nope, rild is stuck to my mind i guess xP
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-18
<OhYash> Is this channel dead?
<OhYash> I think yes
<svij> indeed, everybody dead here. :D
<aG-pest> good morning m8s
<aG-pest> can i ask something about coding a webapp?
<jrbt> plop
<hasan> hello!
<hasan> i have an issue...
<hasan> i receive my ubuntu phone next days but it was not connected to the internet that receive older OTA updates before OTA-5. older OTA updates should be installed? and how to install before OTA-5?
<conyoo> you can update the phone any time
<conyoo> go to the settings
<hasan> so old OTA updates will be received with OTA-5 on my phone?
<tathhu> mariogrip: oh, silly me. Was on IRC all night and still forgot telegram doesn't work (yet..) :D
<rachelfish> Hi #ubuntu-touch !
<rachelfish> When can I get one in the US?
<rachelfish> :)
<tathhu> Now? Get a Nexus 4/5 and flash Ubuntu on it, or wait. (AFAIK)
<ahoneybun> tathhu: rachelfish the BQ and Meizu devices work on some carriers in the US but you'll be stuck to 2G/3G I think so the Nexus4/5 is  best
<rachelfish> ahoneybun: So if I buy a nexus I can install ubuntu touch on it?
<rachelfish> With my existing cell provider?
<ahoneybun> rachelfish: Nexus 4 or 5
<ahoneybun> who is your carrier?
<rachelfish> verizon
<ahoneybun> well the Nexus 4 and 5 do not work on Verizon
<rachelfish> oh
<ahoneybun> yes
<tathhu> Meh, back to stable
<tathhu> I need telegram xD
<popey> yeah, frustrating that it broke :(
<popey> tathhu: you could go back a couple of images, and stay on rc proposed
<popey> just update once it's fixed
<tathhu> udf --channel=blaa --revision= xy?
<tathhu> what if.. i'd just try it .:D
 * tathhu rtfm's
<ahoneybun> popey: your back I see
<tathhu> unknown flag :-(
<popey> ahoneybun: Ya!
<popey> tathhu: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=foo --revision=NN
<tathhu> popey: unknown flag :/
<peat-psuwit> When camera-app wake from suspend, why CameraClient is destroyed and re-created?
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> ubuntu touch looks promising. I'm even thinking about getting Aquaris E5 with it. But Firefox OS looked promising too. And it was an epic fail. What is different between these two platforms that will prevent Ubuntu touch from failing?
<lionrouge> i'm afraid QT/QML is not fast enough (at work i sit just behind a guy who's now making a GUI app on QT5. It's shit i should say)
<lionrouge> i myself tried to make a simple calculator on Qt5 and it was laggy as hell on a machine with Atom N-series. Written in HTML+JS and run in FF it worked pretty smoothly
<lionrouge> the other thing that makes me doubt is this belief that relying on "web" is enough. "Web" is not a magic. Noone will create apps for Ubuntu phone as much as for Android and iOS. Using mobile versions of sites? Or even complete ones? On 5'' displays? Firefox OS guys were web-hoping too - look at them now. The market is full of crap
<tathhu> "gnome 2 -phone would be awesome" ok reddit, I'm out.
<tathhu> Phone without a gui would be better awesome ":D"
<K1773R> tathhu: but not the regression ;)
<Guest46374> hello
<tathhu> that was fast
<brobostigon> yep, some people have no petience.
<Ciccios> \nick ^Ciccios^
<carif_> i updated a nexus 10/manta device to r257 using ubuntu-device-flash. now the device keeps trying to restart in a continuous cycle, all I see is the "Google" splash screen.
<carif_> How do I fix this?
<barney_> hello all
<carif_> I've tried 'ubuntu-device-flash --verbose touch --serial=<serial> --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu --bootstrap' after wiping the device using the ubuntu recovery but that doesn't help
<carif_> nice spinning logo however
<carif_> I can revert back to r2 on manta, are any more recent images working?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-19
<awoserra> hai
<awoserra> ermmm... so, i've been trying to google this for an hour now, but, is ubuntu touch a full network OS with repo support?
<awoserra> like, it has the kernel and all the libraries other ubuntu distro's has?
<awoserra> have* ><
<awoserra> it would be nice to hear it's a full desktop OS, with a phone app.
<ahoneybun> network as in ssh awoserra ?
<awoserra> i just mean, it's got a full linux backend?
<awoserra> i can install tcpdump on it for example?
<ahoneybun> not though apt-get
<ahoneybun> not sure what that package is tbh
<ahoneybun> it has a full linux kernel
<awoserra> so, if i install it to an armv6 device, it has armv6 repo support?
<ahoneybun> repo?
<awoserra> repository
<ahoneybun> you can't just a ppa to it or something like thata
<awoserra> no? how come?
<ahoneybun> first all software is handled with click packages not debs
<awoserra> does it have a compiler for source code?
<awoserra> can i install a compiler on it?
<ahoneybun> not sure about that
<awoserra> so it's a ubuntu branded busybox/dropbear?
<awoserra> cuz... i dislike that strongly.
<awoserra> hahhaha
<ahoneybun> there might be things I don't know awoserra but I can say for sure it has much more features then busybox
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, how video recording works in Ubuntu touch?
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: You can switch to video recoding in the camera app
<peat-psuwit> SturmFlut: No, I mean how underlying things work.
<SturmFlut> peat-psuwit: It uses the QtMultimedia.Camera and QtMultimedia.CameraRecorder QML components, which then do all the hard work. The camera itself is probably accessed through some Android driver bits in /android/system/lib/
<vikas_> Hi
<vikas_> I have installed ubuntu touch on oneplus one
<vikas_> but for some reason its not recognizing the SIM
<vikas_> can anyone please help me here?
<ogra_> i dont think that part works on the oneplusone yet
<vikas_> ok
<vikas_> thanks
<vikas_> is there a wiki page to help me learn developing ubuntu touch?
<popey> vikas_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/
<popey> etc
<vikas_> thanks @popey
<popey> np
<Cloud51> hello
<carif_> i can't push a phone image to a nexus-10/manta for revision above 2, is this a known problem?
<tathhu> Image-sharing in to twitter is broken on rc-proposed r63? :o (vegetahd)
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, how video recording works in Ubuntu touch?
<tathhu> 14:58   SturmFlut| peat-psuwit: It uses the QtMultimedia.Camera and  QtMultimedia.CameraRecorder QML components, which then do  all the hard work. The camera itself is probably accessed  through some Android driver bits in /android/system/lib/
<tathhu> Äh, rc-proposed didn't fixed freezes, log time maybe
<peat-psuwit> tathhu: Thank you for re-posting the message. My IRC client disconnected me just a few minutes before SturmFlut says that.
<peat-psuwit> Unfortunately, that isn't what I'm looking for. I'm trying to debug why video recording doesn't work on my port on LG L90 Dual.
<tathhu> :C
<tathhu> Oh, why one can't change mobile data mode from notification/whatevertahtis bar
<faenil> tathhu: I think there's a feature request for that somewhere on launchpad :)
<faenil> (not from notifications bar though)
<faenil> maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1373463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373463 in Ubuntu UX "[indicators] Impossible to disable cellular data from indicator" [Medium,Triaged]
<tathhu> faenil: indicators = those thing on that bar? :(
<tathhu> it's still notification bar for me
<tathhu> I don't care, i just want to use phone whic hdoesn't freeze all the time randomly ~
<ogra_> tathhu, freeze ??
<tathhu> ogra_: do something -> ui freezes, can't swipe and stuff. If i lock and unlock screen it goes straigt to whatever was open, no lockscreen/passcode :(
<ogra_> what device and what channel are you running ?
<tathhu> vegetahd on stable
<tathhu> tried rc-proposed and happens there too
<ogra_> weird ... did you make iit writable or tinker with it in any way ?
<tathhu> Nope
<ogra_> definitely not typical behavior
<tathhu> I'm not sure if this happens only on wifi..
<ogra_> very unllikely that the network has anything to do with UI lockups
<ogra_> check /var/carsh for crash files ...
<ogra_> */var/crash
<mrdigerati> Hi! Running Ubuntu-Touch v20 on mako (N4). Would you help me setup Gtalk/Hangouts?
<ahoneybun> mrdigerati: I'm not aware of that working
<mrdigerati> ahoneybun: Ok! How about Telegram? It keeps asking me to login again and again. Any fix available?
<mrdigerati> also, on Telegram I am unable to add a contact from the Contacts as it keeps getting logout.
<ahoneybun> mrdigerati: I've heard issues with it getting DDoS attack and other posts about there is a fix in the next update
<mrdigerati> ahoneybun: thanks! That was helpful.
<tathhu> ogra_: oh, just did a factory reset. :D Will do if still happens
<faenil> tathhu: I had reaaaaly annoying slowdowns on my bq until 2 weeks ago
<faenil> now it gets stuck from time to time, but much less than what it did during that week
<faenil> ogra_: there's occasional multiseconds slowdown
<faenil> iirc it's NM doing something on dbus
<faenil> but I have to check again..
<tathhu> There should be tutorial how to answer when someone calls you :(
 * tathhu woops
<mariogrip> ondra: Does your "phablet-5.0.2_r3" work? or still wip
<tathhu> Aaand wth is that slider doing there :-/
<mariogrip> tathhu: Have you tried a complete reinstall?
<mariogrip> This will reinstall everything (including kernel and recovery) "ubuntu-device-flash touch --wipe --bootstrap --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en" (NOTE this will delete all you data, this will wipe everything on your phone!!!!)
<mariogrip> and, you need to run that command in the bootloader, to reboot to bootloader do "adb reboot bootloader"
<tathhu> I'll give it a try
<tathhu> mariogrip: my data is still there so it didn't do anything..? :D
<mariogrip> humm, what did it output?
<tathhu> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11905677/ thought I saw ubuntu logo before it booted
<mariogrip> it didn't seem like it did anything... did you run it when your device was in bootloader/fastboot mode?
<tathhu> yes
<mariogrip> can you try to run it again with -v so we get more output
<mariogrip> like this: ubuntu-device-flash -v touch --wipe --bootstrap --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en (might also try with sudo)
<tathhu> this is interesting
<tathhu> 2015/07/19 22:49:27 Flashing version 3 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device vegetahd
<tathhu> Failed to enter Recovery
<mariogrip> humm, something is wrong, are you using the ppa for the tool?
<tathhu> yep
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: so we use HTML5 and QML for the UI and C++ and JavaScript for the backend?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: wut?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I'm making a slideshow about Ubuntu Touch and I'm need to write what languages we have
<mariogrip> yes, that is correct.
<mariogrip> css for style (html5)
<ahoneybun> cool
<mariogrip> tathhu: did you try sudo, i cannot find any other reason for it to not enter recovery
<mariogrip> i guess it does enter, but adb fails
<tathhu> mariogrip: yep
<tathhu> asdfg. :D
<mariogrip> you can try some risky stuff like format the data partition, but do not do this if you don't know what the risks can be.
<mariogrip> and then run the command without bootstrap
<mariogrip> and wipe
<mariogrip> that will pretty much do the same thing, but you need to know how to unbrick a bricked phone
<tathhu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5 hm
<mariogrip> oh, :D
<mariogrip> try that
<tathhu> now it pushes stuff to device :P
<mariogrip> awesome :D
<tathhu> rebooting into recovery ~
<mariogrip> now the recovery should do the rest
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: downloading the lolipop tree, i will try to base the oneplus one on that to see if that works better or not
<mariogrip> I will need lolipop for the oneplus two anyway
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: core Ubuntu Touch works on Kitkat no?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: super cool either way
<mariogrip> I does now, all devices are running kitkat after trusty i think
<ahoneybun> so still kitkat...
<mariogrip> it runs kitkat now, but im currenty trying out lolipop
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> its been like forever since I saw ahayzen online lol
 * ahayzen waves o/ 
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: do you need me to update the oneplus forum page?
 * ahoneybun waves o/
<mariogrip> about lolipop?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: no in general
<mariogrip> yeah, that would be awesome
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> not sure how to get access to it
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: on the oneplus forum?
<mariogrip> Umeaboy: Hey
<ahoneybun> yea
<Umeaboy> I can't reg a new user account on the Miezu website to get the preinstalled Phone.
<Umeaboy> http://ubuntu.meizumart.com/
<tathhu> Anyone from finland online?
<Umeaboy> Is there something wrong with the page code or what?
<ahoneybun> I know from other forums that more then one person can have access
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: searching for an option, but i cannot seem to find any
<Umeaboy> I try to enter the full emailadress and the last part can't be included for some reason.
<ahoneybun> darn
<Umeaboy> Don't know why.
<ahoneybun> Umeaboy: looks like it is for making a username
<tathhu> Nearby-scope is useless in winland :/
<ahoneybun> not putting in a email
<Umeaboy> It says Emailadress.
<ahoneybun> so the user id is like "aaronhoneycutt"
<ahoneybun> and the email would be "@ubuntu.com"
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: looks like someone would need to log in to your account to do it
<tathhu> spaaaaaaaaaaaamn
<mariogrip> tathhu: I live in norway, and the nearby-scope does not work as great here too
<tathhu> It might be useful if one lives in Helsinki..
<Umeaboy> ahoneybun: And nickname?
<Umeaboy> It stil won't work for me.
<ahoneybun> I guess if they have forums
<ahoneybun> I  do not know how there systems are
<Umeaboy> It's complaining about Nickname and Email Address
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I cannot find any options, so i guess im the only one that can do it.
<mariogrip> well, i want to move to the ubports forums anyway
<mariogrip> so i can make you an mod there
<ahoneybun> sweet lol
<tathhu> :D
<mariogrip> https://forums.ubports.com/member.php?action=profile&uid=40
<mariogrip> lolipop is killing my internet... 15gb to download xP
<Umeaboy> Why use original Lolipop when you can have CM? :)
<mariogrip> im building images for ubuntu touch :D to the oneplus one
<mariogrip> a port
<mariogrip> Umeaboy: I just registered on meizumart and it worked for me
<Umeaboy> When I used a shorter emailadress it worked.
<Umeaboy> Woooooah! Uuuuuuuhm. I think I've seen my first security leak.
<Umeaboy> Trying to login gives me a MySQL Query Error.
<mariogrip> Ha, that was easy: "Lucky you! You've been invited to buy a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition!"
<Umeaboy> With all my credentials visible.
<tathhu> mariogrip: and you'll buy one for me? <3
<Umeaboy> I wish the Z3 Compact Tablet had such image.
<Umeaboy> The LTE-version.
<mariogrip> tathhu: xP aww, i only have one invite
<tathhu> mariogrip: i have no invite and no money.
<mariogrip> awwww
<Umeaboy> tathhu: Use Kickstarter and lie about what it's for. I bet many people do that.
<Umeaboy> There are many idiots out there.
<mariogrip> too many
<mariogrip> *cough* Microsoft *cough*
 * tathhu gotta disable touchpad #ribs
<tathhu> :D
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Just, Just, OnePlus Two and convergence = Awesome!!!!
<tathhu> I'd like to see something like Apples cont.. whatitis
<mariogrip> well, apple is just apple, they exist to steal ideas from other and sue if someone steals from them xP
<ahoneybun> ohhh super mod lol
<mariogrip> Jup
<ahoneybun> never been a mod before
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: do you want to have a place like this: https://forums.oneplus.net/forums/introduce-yourself/ ?
<tathhu> what is happening
<tathhu> free mods?
 * tathhu is in
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: nah, i dont think it need it
<ahoneybun> I've change a few Thread names and added some Mailing List and IRC info to the Development thread
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: is this all up to date:https://forums.ubports.com/showthread.php?tid=3 ?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Awesome! :D
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I also use the irc #ubports
<ahoneybun> did not know about that
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://forums.ubports.com/showthread.php?tid=3&pid=3#pid3
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Cool, btw it's device.ubports.com :D
<ahoneybun> oh
<mariogrip> *devices.ubports.com ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> fixed
<mariogrip> Thanks, Awesome :D
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: are you still working with that person about the Moto G port?
<mariogrip> downloading lolipop is taking 4 ever xP i wish i had fast internet speed
<mariogrip> yeah, he have been away for a while, but yeah
<mariogrip> I wish we had more developers on board on the ubports train. that would make the train go faster
<mariogrip> rn is me and the Moto G porter, but he is away so, only me
<mariogrip> I know porting ubuntu touch is super hard! that's why i started ubports
<mariogrip> and my policy is More devices = more deveopers = more apps = more users
<ahoneybun> my app just hit 1500 downloads but that is global
<mariogrip> Awesome!
<ahoneybun> ye
<ahoneybun> 105 downloads from the US
<ahoneybun> without a offical devices
<ahoneybun> *device
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LcqHPEuw/
<ahoneybun> 765,000 visits?
<mariogrip> jup, including downloads
<ahoneybun> nice!
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2ZGF6aW41UE5FcDg/view?usp=sharing
<mariogrip> Awesome! :D
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> made that for a quick talk
<ahoneybun> I did not make the theme
<mariogrip> quick talk, what's that?
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=lightening+talk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#channel=fs&q=lightning+talk
<mariogrip> oh yeah, we call that something else here in norway
<mariogrip> I would love to work at canonical. :)
<mariogrip> that is one of my dreams btw
<ahoneybun> can't say it is mine
<mariogrip> why?
<ahoneybun> recent events
<ahoneybun> damn I want to use Ubuntu but can't with this Nexus 4 after the awesome OPO
<mariogrip> :O
<ahoneybun> damn telegram is still down on Ubuntu.
<mariogrip> ddos?
<mariogrip> it works for me *on ubuntu* running rc
<nhaines> I'm logging into telegram now.
<nhaines> Works for me perfectly.
<nhaines> On what's basically OTA-4.
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I'm on rc-proposed
<mariogrip> works on my opo, with rc
<mariogrip> porposed
 * mariogrip cannot spell...
<mariogrip> proposed
<ahoneybun> you have your opo loaded up with Ubuntu?
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> working calling?
<mariogrip> not yet, im still downloading lolipop if you was wondering, i have kitkat on it now
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/czur3quw/
<ahoneybun> I'm downloading zombi-pop
<mariogrip> on UT
<mariogrip> or desktop
<ahoneybun> that is AOSP?
<mariogrip> ah, sounded like a game xP sorry
<ahoneybun> zombi-pop is omni
<mariogrip> oh, okay
<ahoneybun> which is very close to aokp
<ahoneybun> *aosp
<mariogrip> I hope rild works on lolipop
<mariogrip> as base
<ahoneybun> I hope lollipop works at all
<ahoneybun> I have a feeling lollipop will be a bit of work to even boot
<mariogrip> i found this: personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.0.2_r3
<ahoneybun> seems someone started it
<mariogrip> jup
<mariogrip> i donno if it will work, but ill try
<ahoneybun> I mean opo had 4.4.4
<ahoneybun> so the driver should work
<ahoneybun> maybe permissions or some wrong device
<mariogrip> yes, i know, but it's fun to try, im debugging at the same time
<mariogrip> I set all devices to 777 xP
<ahoneybun> would be cool to have latest android
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: the error was device not found right?
<mariogrip> yeah, lolipop is more flexible as if my understanding
 * mariogrip cannot spell again
<ahoneybun> more about grammar then spelling
<mariogrip> xP
<ahoneybun> but I get what your trying to say
<mariogrip> it was no such device
<mariogrip> that means that the device is there, but there is something wrong
<ahoneybun> it would make since if naming is off no?
<mariogrip> got this now
<mariogrip> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0ij7hXqD/
<mariogrip> I hate qmuxd because it close source so i cannot see how it works......
<mariogrip> that's why this is soooo hard
<mariogrip> so the errors i get might be wrong....
<ahoneybun>  linux_qmi_qmux_if_configure_port_timeout: failed to open HSIC timeout config=/sys/devices/virtual/hsicctl/hsicctl0/modem_wait errno [2:No such file or directory]  ?
<mariogrip> im ignoring that, HSIC is bt
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> sadly I'm not much help
<mariogrip> that's fine, i will get in touch with developers tomorrow
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I found this though a google search http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/98062/1/common/qmuxd.te
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> .te is selinux rules
<mariogrip> *policy
<mariogrip> I have disabled selinux so
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-the-first-ubucontest-event-with-ubuntu-phones-as-prizes-487279.shtml
<mariogrip> oh, thats cool
<mariogrip> is it only for apps, or can i join
<mariogrip> like with ubports
<mariogrip> but, i have work tomarrow, summer is over for me, so i need to get some sleep
<ahoneybun> night mariogrip
<ahoneybun> seems to be apps
<mariogrip> Ah, okey. night
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-18
<luxpir> hi!
<k1l_> hi
<luxpir> anyone else had phone interface issues during calls?
<davmor2> luxpir: nope
<davmor2> luxpir: can you be a bit more specific and also let us know what channel you are on too please
<luxpir> having to swipe onto another running process, tap back into the call to be able to hangup or touch dial
<davmor2> nope never seen that but I think someone else said they had a while back
<mterry> chrisccoulson, what's the story with oxide-qt-arm64 in the overlay?  Why does it exist there and only for xenial?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, it's causing problems for unity8, because it means that webbrowser-app/xenial/arm64 builds, which means unity8/xenial/arm64 tries to build, but only that version.  And we get build failures there, which we're trying to figure out best way forward with
<robinhero> Hi guys! I think I've found a really serious bug in OTA-12. Could somebody try to reproduce it? I had a call and tried to answer it with swipe, but unforunately I swiped the whole notification bubble. After that the phone was still ringing, but I couldn't do anything :)
<peat-psuwit> robinhero: That's a known bug.
<robinhero> peat-psuwit, could you link me the bug report? I can't find it
<peat-psuwit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1512430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1512430 in Canonical System Image "[phone] Shouldn't be able to swipe away incoming call notification" [High,Confirmed]
<peat-psuwit> robinhero: ^
<robinhero> peat-psuwit, thanks
<Guest_84747> Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<davmor2> Guest_84747: please stop
<Guest_84747> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<davmor2> popey: ^
<Guest_84747> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<davmor2> anyone else an admin
<Guest_84747> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_84747> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_84747> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_84747> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84747> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_84747> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_84747> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<dobey> k1l, popey, someone: ^^
<dobey> this insanity again
<dobey> thanks
<davmor2> thanks
<dobey> ops are not doing, chanserv is doing
<mcphail> ha!
<dobey> (pretty sure that was a bot)
<davmor2> dobey: too evenly spaced to not be
<dobey> so allah must be a script kiddie, because allah is doing
<davmor2> dobey: no allah is just the name of the bot
<davmor2> dobey: at least it proves there is one constant in the world, there will always be prats
<ahayzen> sil2100, o/ davmor2 said to ask you about the state of (a)gps on mako, before the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en used to include the HERE parts? Should this still work for mako, or has this been changed/broken?
<altker128> Is there a way to download Touch scopes/apps without having a phone?  I.e. through web browser?
<sil2100> ahayzen: hey! It basically should work, but I do not have the means to test that (no mako currently)
<ahayzen> sil2100, ok, thanks :-)
<sil2100> ahayzen: the custom tarball is shipping the HERE binaries there not sure if everything there works as it should
<ahayzen> yeah it used to lock within seconds, now it takes a bit longer
<sil2100> It's being updated from the click-package side, but the HERE binaries basically are the same as they were a year ago ;p
<altker128> Does the latest HERE app work completely offline like the Android/iOS versions?
<mhall119> mariogrip: do you mind if we postpone our call until tomorrow?
<altker128> Is there a PC/desktop client to the click store that will let me download apps without having the phone connected to the Ubuntu Touch Click App store?
<altker128> I need to some times install apps offline
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, sure :)
<dobey> altker128: unity8
<dobey> altker128: but no, there isn't anything which will just download only
<altker128> dobey: What about using the SDK/Emulator?
<dobey> altker128: what about it? there is no client which only downloads the packages.
<altker128> dobey: I'm asking if I could use the SDK/emulator to install arm click/touch apps
<dobey> of course you can install apps in the emulator
<dobey> you can't use the sdk to install apps from the store into some device, if that's what you're asking
<altker128> Why's that?
<dobey> because it doesn't make sense, really
<altker128> If I understand correctly, the emulator emulates the entire device, so I could use the click store and install apps
<altker128> I could then copy those apps off the emulator and install them into my device via command-line, right?
<dobey> yes. as i said, you can install apps in the emulator
<dobey> why wouldn't you just connect the device to wifi and install on the device?
<dobey> running an arm emulator is unbeaerably slow though, and i'm not sure how well it works right now
<altker128> I work in environments where there is no wifi or 3G/4G connectivity.
<altker128> Kinda silly one can't download the apps WITHOUT the app store.  As limiting as Apple.
<mhall119> you can install apps without the store
<mhall119> if you have a .click you can copy it to your phone and install it from the commandline
<altker128> mhall119: I'd like to install click apps but "sideload" them, like you can with Android or a jailbroken iPhone
<altker128> mhall119: The issue is how do you download the .click from the Ubuntu click store?
<mhall119> there's a URL you get from the store API
<altker128> So, I can use uappexplorer.com to find apps, but I'm not sure how to wget them from the store
<mhall119> you need to login to get the download url
<altker128> mhall119: OK,  So can I do all of that from a desktop computer, rather than the phone?
<mhall119> yeah, you just need to know the API make the right calls
<altker128> mhall119: Is this documented anywhere I can take a look at?
<mhall119> it's not going to be simple, for simplicity we made the store scope that does all of htis for you
<mhall119> altker128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex
<altker128> mhall119: Is there a way (besides the slow emulator) to run the Click Store Scope on a Ubuntu Desktop to download the apps?
<mhall119> you can run Unity 8, it's part of that
<altker128> mhall119: So, if I have an x86 Ubuntu desktop running Unity 8, I could (with a valid login) download armhf click binaries?
<mhall119> well, no, the store will only look for apps that you can run on your arch
<mhall119> so really, you need to just use the API
<mhall119> there you can specify armhf even if you're on x86
<dobey> you can't just wget the url for the click from the store
<dobey> you can make the store scope show a different arch than your device is
<mhall119> you can once you get teh URL, which requires querying from the API
<dobey> but it doesn't just download apps
<altker128> mhall119: Are there any plans to enable offline downloading that doesn't need the API?  I know it might sound strange but there are lots of environments where phone/network connectivity isn't possible or is blocked.
<dobey> the store downloads and installs, and then the downloaded .click file gets deleted
<altker128> Wow, so even if you have a physical device and install apps, you can't copy them off as an "app bundle" ?
<dobey> altker128: no, there are no plans to enable that
<altker128> Well, to whom would I pose the request to then?
<dobey> you can't install armhf packages on x86, because the architecture doesn't match
<altker128> This is as restrictive as Apple's universe, which is pretty terrible
<altker128> dobey: I want to DOWNLOAD using x86, install to armhf
<dobey> then write a simple python script to download things and copy them to your device
<altker128> Really, I don't get the hositility here.
<altker128> This isn't an absurd request.
<dobey> what hostility?
<dobey> you asked how to do something, and i told you exactly how to do it
<altker128> Your answer is, here's a bunch of parts, go build the solution.  I'm asking for the existing solution to be modified slightly to support more general use cases, which I think are important, and I think others want/need it too.
<dobey> my answer is, there are no plans to provide a supported solution which makes it trivial to steal paid apps from the app store
<altker128> I have ZERO desire to steal anything.
<dobey> well, perhaps you are one of the honest ones. and that's fine.
<altker128> There are dozens of free apps (open source) that users might want to install
<mhall119> altker128: be fair now, you're intentionally avoiding the easy way that we worked to provide, so of course it's going to be more difficult
<dobey> but don't come in here complaining and asking for things, and complain about me being hostile, simply because my answer is that there is no such solution, there are no plans to implement a supported solution for this, and giving you the exact method of how to do it
<altker128> mhall119: The issue is unfortunately there are environments where either WiFI is block/non-working or cellular network connectivity isn't possible
<mhall119> altker128: understood, but that's an edge case
<dobey> you are literally the only person whom has ever asked for this.
<mhall119> it's not impossible to do what you want, but it's not something we're going to put a lot of effort into making easy, because there aren't enough people who want it
<dobey> and making it easy makes a lot of other things much harder
<mhall119> sideloading apps on Ubuntu phones is easy
<mhall119> accessing the Ubuntu store from a device that you don't want to use those apps on is not
<mhall119> and it's not a use case many people are going you have
<dobey> even so, the solution we would imlpement for accessing the store from another device, would be a web site, and enabling remote installation from the server; which would still require connectivity on the target device
<altker128> Here's another person who wants this
<altker128> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763892/ubuntu-touch-and-installing-click-packages-outside-of-ubuntu-app-store
<altker128> For example
<altker128> In Android land there's fdroid which has APKs that you can easily sideload into your device.  And, there's a LOT of people who do that for various reasons
<dobey> that's not the same thing
<mhall119> altker128: the API is there do do what you want, you build whatever scripts or services on top of that that you want to make it easier on you
<dobey> sideloading apps once you have the click is very easy
<dobey> anyway, i need to eat something
<altker128> Can I backup a click from a real device?
<altker128> i.e. use app store to install
<mhall119> altker128: if you or somebody else wants to standup an http server to host click packages, then you can download them with wget
<mhall119> altker128: you don't, clicks are unpacked and then the original package file is deleted (just like .debs are on the desktop)
<altker128> I think there's some momentum already: https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<mhall119> that's just how the install process works
<davmor2> altker128: what is your problem with a store out of interest?
<mhall119> altker128: the motivation behind the open store was more to work around confinement requirements from the primary store, not your specific use case
<altker128> davmor2: I work with, and deploy devices in very locked down environments.  The ability to get a device going quickly (i.e. install these ten apps from one command-line) is very important.
<mhall119> altker128: once you have those 10 apps, you can install them very easily
<mhall119> you can get them either from the original author, or via the store API
<altker128> mhall119: Yeah, the key here is being able to get those clicks, which looks like scripting is in order.
<davmor2> altker128: actually the open store is just there as a way to circumvent some of the security features that are in play they are basically apps that are not allowed in the store as they break the security
<davmor2> altker128: a lot of those apps in the open store have elevated permissions which would mean they could read from folder not created by the app for example
<altker128> davmor2: I see, thanks for clarifying.
<mhall119> that goes for any sideloaded app, in fact, since without the store's checks there's no guarantee that they will be run safely confined
<mhall119> so be sure you trust what you run
<altker128> mhall119: I follow you.
<davmor2> altker128: being as there is only one user if all the devices are the same you could effectively copy the user section and copy it to all the devices over adb with a minimal script
<altker128> davmor2: Same device == armhf , or same device == nexus 4, meizu pro 5, etc ?
<davmor2> altker128: device not arch
<davmor2> altker128: if they were all nexus4 then you could copy the user directory off a master save it as a tarball and copy it onto all the others over adb
<mhall119> user partition, not directory, right?
<altker128> davmor2: Yeah, potentially supported mixed environments, but same arch (armhf), so the ideal is to get that .click and then distribute via CLI.
<altker128> davmor2: FYI, I can do something similar in iOS / iPhone land, can use the Apple tools to load in a bunch of IPAs (signed, not stolen, etc, etc)
<davmor2> altker128: yeap just offering up another suggestion that was all :)
<altker128> davmor2: Gotcha, thanks for that.
<altker128> davmor2: Where/who in the installation process actually deletes the .click file upon successful installation ?
<davmor2> altker128: as you know in the Linux world there are always a million way to do the say job :)
<altker128> dumb question:  Is the source for the Touch Store app available somewhere?  I can found the core apps and community apps
<mhall119> altker128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/head:/scope/clickstore/
<altker128> mhall119: Thanks!
<Guest90006> quit
<dobey> omg
<dobey> yeah, the store isn't an app it's a scope
<jonas_toth> hello guyes
<jonas_toth> i have a question related to porting to a new device. is this the right place or shall i go to another channel?
<dobey> this is the right place, but don't expect that anyone who may be able to answer you question will necessarily be here :)
<dobey> many ghosts hang around :)
<jonas_toth> haha ok :D
<jonas_toth> basically what iam trying is to port to the nexus 9
<jonas_toth> i never did a port, i followed tutorials to build cm and so
<jonas_toth> but no real experience.
<jonas_toth> what iam now questioning, is what git repos shall i add to my phablet directory, mentioned in the tutorial?
<jonas_toth> and since mario grip has started a port as well, iam confused. he has a repo on github, which doesnt match the pattern described in the tutorial.
<jonas_toth> can give me someone a little tipp?
<dobey> you probabl want to talk to mariogrip :)
<jonas_toth> yeah ;D
<jonas_toth> i try it :)
<jonas_toth> ty :)
<dobey> to be fair, the tutorial is a bit dated, and mariogrip has been working on some things to make porting easier
<dobey> so probably best to follow what he's doing there
<jonas_toth> alright. so most likely its using his repo, and try to build from it?
<jonas_toth> and how do the kernel repo and the device repo relate? are they built completly independent?
<dobey> beyond my knowledge at the moment :)
<jonas_toth> alright. thank you for the help :)
<jonas_toth> lets see what mario says.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ota 12 delaye untill next week, whys that?
<ahoneybun> SebthreeBQM10HD: the email gives some detail into it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, link or something,I amnot on a mailing list
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe I should join for ubuntu touch
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ahoneybun> this is the mailing list
<ahoneybun> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg21640.html
<ahoneybun> msg talking about the delay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, the on screen keyboard updte was coming in tht one I thought
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no longer needing bluetooth for libertine ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, wanted to show that to some people at my LUG on Saturday
<ahoneybun> the OSK works no?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I thought that was in OTA 12?
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so woudn't need bluetooth anymore for libertine
<ahoneybun> rc-proposed might have it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or usb
<ahoneybun> also might have the wireless display
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, how do you  get rc propsed anyway,  and is there any point really in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or how stble etc
<ahoneybun> it's a hit or miss sometime
<ahoneybun> use the ubuntu-flash-device command with the rc-proposed channel picked
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, if I enable it once I keep on getting?
<ahoneybun> updates are almost everyday
<ahoneybun> other then weekends
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as for the wirelessdisplay that's intersitng,but I don't have a  Microsoft display adapter yet
<ahoneybun> what is the code name for the M10?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=
<ahoneybun> will list all channels
<ahoneybun> just need the codename of the device
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=
<ahoneybun> put the channel in there and your off
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, yeah I read etc that most of the action happens in rc proposed, and the stuff that isn't to well dev
 * ahoneybun returns to Mr.Robot
<ahoneybun> yea dev stuff
<ahoneybun> you can move back and forth
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparnatly there's an actsual dev channel to, like for a 16.04 version for example, but not much happens there
<ahoneybun> easiily
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, I can take what I Want from rc propsed early, and then just go back to stable updates ?
<ahoneybun> but once you do read and write is where it goes off board
<ahoneybun> well it redoes the system
<ahoneybun> but the apps stay
<ahoneybun> without the --wipe option
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, are you one of the ubuntu touch devs?
<ahoneybun> not the core
<ahoneybun> I'm kinda working on one app
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which app?
<ahoneybun> well uBeginner is in the store now
<ahoneybun> uCycle is a WIP and not listed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what's that?
<ahoneybun> uCycle is for biking/motorcycles
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh right
<ahoneybun> tells the weather if you should bike or drive
<ahoneybun> or it will at some point
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<ahoneybun> just need to learn a bit more about JSON
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, yeah some interesitng stuff is on it's ay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, want to do an event again in the city around here in October for LINUX presentaiton day
<SebthreeBQM10HD> similar to soething that did before, but bigger  hopefully etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and a bit more general etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, could show some Ubuntu Touch in that even :D
<ahoneybun> SebthreeBQM10HD: go for it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, event would be aimed at general public
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, want some creative commons stuff in thre to etc
<ahoneybun> general public like tech too
<ahoneybun> they might like free software too
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-19
<mardy> jamesh: hi! Would you like to add https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/online-accounts-api/timeout-1603706/+merge/300416 to your silo?
 * jamesh looks
<jamesh> mardy: we've generally disabled "exit on inactivity" behaviour for tests.  Wouldn't that make more sense?
<mardy> jamesh: it's something that we actually want to test :-)
<jamesh> mardy: sure, but you only need to test that in the "does the daemon exit on inactivity?" test
<mardy> jamesh: well, I also want to catch any regressions where the daemon exits when it shouldn't
<mardy> jamesh: I agree this could be restricted to a couple of tests, though, and not to the full suite
<jamesh> mardy: that would probably be the best option.   For thumbnailer-service, we used an environment variable to override the inactivity timeout: had timeouts disabled entirely for most tests, and a fairly short timeout for the test that checks it actually exits.
<jamesh> mardy: anyway.  The silo is now rebuilding with your branch added.
<mardy> jamesh: excellent, please let me know if you see some failures, then I'll have no choice than following your advice
<jamesh> well, the it didn't consistently fail before, and your changes will probably make them less likely.
<mardy> dbarth: looks like the fix for bug 1593805 is working fine, can you approve silo 14?
<ubot5> bug 1593805 in libsignon-glib (Ubuntu) "libsignon-glib fail to authenticate account" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593805
<dbarth> mardy: ah cool; yup
<brunch875> Can krillin run in desktop mode / libertine?
<bregma> brunch875, yes, technically it can but realistically it's a little under-powered and short of storage, and does not have a way to connect an external display device making classic GUIs difficult to use
<bregma> you can, of course, always remote connect in using ssh or similar, if you're comfortable using only the command line
<matv1> any news on that meizu mx6 release yet? that was suposed to be today right?
<tuttle955i> the keyboard has last word syndrome
<tuttle955i> syndrome
<jamesh> mardy: there were two build failures in the silo after adding the new MP, so it looks like the race condition is still present.  I've left some details onhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/online-accounts-api/+bug/1603706
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603706 in online-accounts-api (Ubuntu) "Possible races in tst_daemon tests." [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> jamesh: argh! Ok, thanks
<jamesh> mardy: it's the end of my work day, but if you want to try more builds, feel free to kick off more builds from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681
<mardy> jamesh: ok!
<mardy> jamesh: btw, do you know what this error means? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/273906836/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.account-polld_0.1+16.04.20160627-0ubuntu5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<matv1> what is the world coming to when 2 germans dont even get each others sense of humor :/
<matv1> --no-australia-mode
<ogra_> yeah
<matv1> dont worry ogra_ in holland we did laugh about that
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> would be funny if oSoMoN now implemented it secretly and made it say something funny then though
<matv1> that would be AWSUM!
<ogra_> :)
<matv1> but i guess even at Canonical there must be a rule about eastereggs :(
 * oSoMoN puts it in his list, schedules it for Easter 2017
<ogra_> haha
<matv1> lol :)
<matv1> I guess you could make the full shell rotation switch listen to --no-australia-mode
<dobey> mardy: that means "go install" failed, and go tools are really bad at reporting what the problem is
<mardy> dobey: thanks! Will investigate
<david89> Hello. Has anyone had any success using the
<david89> Ubuntu SDK outside of Ubuntu? Am I mistaken in believing that it is only a QtCreator plugin?
<ogra_> there is work going on to make the SDK a snap package ... then you should be able to just install it everywhere
<david89> ogra_: any links I can look at?
<ogra_> no idea ... once it is there you should be able to just "sudo snap install <however the name of teh snap will be>"
<dobey> once you install snap on a distro where it works :)
<david89> yea I was about to ask..
<ogra_> it works on all distros
<ogra_> well, except RHEL i guess
<dobey> except ones with old kernels?
<ogra_> you just need to install snapd on your distro
<david89> just checked Arch has snapd in community
<ogra_> it defaults to devmode install on all distros that dont have the necessary bits
<dobey> oh yeah, arch should be "ok"
<david89> I need to read up on these new 'packages'
<ogra_> zbenjamin, ^^ do you know where the SDK snap stands ?
<ogra_> (asking across the table via IRC :) )
<david89> ogra_: hahaha, thanks
<zbenjamin> ogra_: what do you mean? The IDE? Or the ui toolkit?
<david89> IDe
<ogra_> i thought there are plans to package the whole Ubuntu SDK as snap (i guess that would need both if you want to produce something useful with it)
<david89> I mean, without being able to use the ui toolkit the IDe is poretty useless
<ogra_> right
<zbenjamin> so, the next public release of the SDK will always use containers to build. SO in theory everywhere where you can have lxd containers the IDE should be useable
<ogra_> well, david89 is asking about running the IDE (and sdk) on arch
<zbenjamin> we had a basic snappy version of the IDE before but it did lack all the work on interfaces. So i'm looking into whats required atm
<ogra_> ah, cool
<zbenjamin> yes, so arch should be doable
<david89> pretty much this ^. I tried out ubuntu in a vm but was having problems with QML and opengl
<zbenjamin> i will need to work on making sure to include all the required tools. So i think that could still take a while until we have something useable here
<ogra_> it will likely not be small either :)
<ogra_> but the ability to run it on all distros will compensate for that
<zbenjamin> no :D, the non working version of it i just snapped is 80Mb :D
<david89> not sure where you guys work or what ubuntu plans are, but I think getting the IDE available to everyone should be a top priority
<ogra_> oh, thats tiny !
<zbenjamin> for now, without any tools
<ogra_> i would have expected it to rather be in the several 100s
<zbenjamin> lets see when i'm done ;)
<ogra_> :D
<zbenjamin> david89: just next to providing a way to build snaps FROM the IDE right ;)
<zbenjamin> david89: lots of top priority tasks atm
<david89> for me thats the 'i' in IDe ;)
<zbenjamin> david89: right now we have only click packaging support
<david89> well I'm pretty excited
<david89> keep up the good work!
<grasstype> hello
<david89> Hi
<grasstype> It seems like finding manuals for things shouldn't be this hard
<grasstype> cpp has a couple of websites dedicated to it. But official and complete ncurses documentation seems to be a little wonky
<grasstype> tldp I guess is the place to go
<grasstype> ah! got id
<grasstype> :D
<david89> grasstype: share!
<grasstype> apt-install ncurses-doc
<grasstype> bam, man page
<grasstype> which already changes how I've been using it from tutorials - using #include <curses.h> instead of #include <ncurses.h>
<david89> what are you working on?
<grasstype> sorry about that. Playing with c++ and roguelikes
<grasstype> For some reason every now and then keys stop working in this app - can't delete, press enter, etc
<grasstype> Damn you OTA 11! or... whatever causes that. Reload fixes the problem though
<grasstype> But yeah, the problem with tutorials is there is there always seems to be a point where something isn't explained and doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<grasstype> even with the good ones
<grasstype> There was one by Solarian Programmer that I liked, but it refactored all the code into classes, sometimes without any clear benefit, and all without explaining implementation - I had to download his source code to figure that out
<grasstype> Which, btw, was fun. Started a couple days of delving into classes and whys and hows
<grasstype> funny thing is btw I chose my name before pokemon go came out, and now I feel prophetic
<Guest90180> Does anyone know if there is a version of linux that will allow you to use a touch screen on a laptop i.e. Lenovo Flex 3
<k1l> Guest90180: this is the ubuntu-touch (phone) channel. for ubuntu (and touchscreen) issue ask in #ubuntu . for general linux help ask in ##linux
<altker128> Random observation:  Using "interactive" as the CPU governor on N4 has made the responsiveness better and has not (to my observation) negatively affected battery life
<k1l> uh, the governour topic is a very controversial one on android too. there are lots of custom kernels tweaking the governours
<mhall119> mariogrip: will be there in 2 minutes
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<altker128> k1l: Yeah, I looked at some of the actual code and kernel commits.  I think Intel did a study on this and showed it's better to ratchet the CPU to 100%, finish the workload and drop to idle than jump between states.  Once you launch an app, after all the dynamic stuff, the CPU utilization should drop to near 0.
<mhall119> mariogrip: bah, hangouts aren't working, give me a minute
<mariogrip> mhall119: no problem
<ahoneybun> what's going on
<ahoneybun> what is ubuntu-pd and staging?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: is this the patreon hangout?
<ahayzen> Hi, i've noted weird stuff happening recently on my mako (updates not working and claiming i need to sign in, the hotspot option being available! the system-settings app reporting that i'm on revision 1) ... Now while reporting unrelated another bug and trying to get the device version, i ran $ system-image-cli -i   and got "ImportError: Entry point ('console_scripts', 'system-image-cli') not found" ... is this a known issue with todays
<ahayzen> image or should i just reflash ?
<ahoneybun> that's odd ahayzen
<ahoneybun> I'm on stable so can't say for sure
<ahoneybun> also made it writable lol
<ahayzen> yeah i'm on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<ahayzen> and mine has been writable for a few years now :-) .. but i only reflashed it this morning!
<ahoneybun> any reason why there is a krillen image for flo?
<ahayzen> you used to get the here stuff if you used krillin for mako, dunno if still the case
<ahoneybun> moving to rc-proposed/ubuntu for flo
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: no, it's the weekly call with mhall119
<dobey> ahoneybun: you probably broke it, making it writable
<padhu> anybody using moto E gen 1
<embrik> Sorry to say, but I want to install android on my ubuntu phone Aquaris 4.5. I've tried to follow a how-to, but it stops on the first step, trying to start a flash-tool
<k1l> there is a tool from bq to flash android on it. be aware to put your device into fastboot mode.
<embrik> k1l, Ok, thanks I'll search there then
<hellslinger> hi guys, I have an aquarius m10, and I did an apt dist-upgrade yesterday with the root partition remounted read/write and now the screen won't turn off and the power button does nothing, any ideas?
<dobey> ...
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-20
<hellslinger_> where can I download the system images for my aquaris m10 FHD? mine won't boot anymore and cache reset won't do the trick
<mardy> jamesh: hi! Do you have any idea about this error? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274063910/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.account-polld_0.1+16.04.20160627-0ubuntu6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mardy> jamesh: I get the same error locally, if I build with dpkg-buildpackage; however, pdebuild works -- I'm clueless
<jamesh> I haven't touched account-polld since the very early days.  Looking though.
<mardy> jamesh: it's not about the code, must be some dependency thingie
<jamesh> mardy: it looks like a Go package that was provided by older versions of golang-ubuntu-push-dev but not the latest release
<jamesh> mardy: yep.  Looking at the debdiff for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/0.68+16.10.20160718.4-0ubuntu1 the cblacklist package has been removed.
<jamesh> that landed yesterday
<mardy> jamesh: thanks a lot! I'll see if this package can be removed, or I'll file a bug
<mardy> jamesh: ah, actually it was fixed on trunk already, silly me :-)
<mardy> jamesh: do you have a project where you tear down and restart libqtdbus{test,mock} at every test, which I can use as an example? I can't seem to get it working, it crashes when I call startServices()
<jamesh> mardy: we do in the thumbnailer test suite.
<jamesh> mardy: e.g. this test suite does it in SetUp/TearDown: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk/view/head:/tests/dbus/dbus_test.cpp#L68
<jamesh> mardy: the actual logic is wrapped up in a DBusServer helper class: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk/view/head:/tests/utils/dbusserver.cpp
<mardy> jamesh: thanks!
<sergiusens> oSoMoN https://support.google.com/recaptcha/?hl=en#6223828
<jamesh> mardy: if you are adapting that code, the Shutdown() bit in the DBusServer destructor was there to help with coverage checking
<jamesh> mardy: we found that killing the subprocess resulted in incomplete coverage data, while asking the subprocess to exit itself ensured the counters were updated
<mardy> jamesh: OK, now I'm struggling with a much more basic issue, with startServices() crashing. Still debugging it...
<mardy> jamesh: you are not using libqtdbusmock in that project, are you?
<jamesh> mardy: no.  We were just using libqtdbustest to set up the private message bus and manage an instance of the server process
<oSoMoN> ogra, seen bug #1604611 ?
<ubot5> bug 1604611 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] Undocumented command line option --no-australia-mode" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604611
<ogra> oSoMoN, yes, mzanetti just pinged me a second before you
<ogra> (in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra> )
<mzanetti> yeah, sorry, not sure why I picked that channel...
<mzanetti> wanted to hit app-devel, missed :D
<ogra> heh, quite so
<OhYash> hey
 * ogra wonders if he should now click "this bug affects me" ... it kind of starts to ... :P
<ogra> (waiting for the news article relating to that ... "Canonical employee lies to developer about app commandline options")
<OhYash> wut
<ogra> OhYash, a joke i made kind of went out of proportion due to the person i made it to not understanding it is a joke ... https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg21542.html
<ogra> bug 160461
<ubot5> bug 160461 in Kildenett "The wizard doesn't support attachments with særnorske letters" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160461
<ogra> oops
<ogra> bug 1604611
<ubot5> bug 1604611 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] Undocumented command line option --no-australia-mode" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604611
<OhYash> haha
<ogra> :)
<OhYash> Will surely try that argument once I get ubuntu touch ;)
<ogra> heh
<OhYash> Um, I got a question.
<ogra> ask away
<OhYash> I've never ported android/cm to any device before and now Ubuntu touch is here and its amazing. I, sadly cant buy one now and dont have any device it supports. So, the option left is porting myself. I read the porting guide, it's old (I guess same from 2013), does it still work? What all guides do I need to follow to get my first port, also where do I start? Thanks
<popey> OhYash: start on ubuports from mariogrip
<OhYash> popey: They got a guide? or do I chat with them?
<ogra> both ...
<popey> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Home
<ogra> there is a wiki and forum on ubports
<popey> but there seem to be broken links
<popey> mariogrip: ping!
<popey> ^
<ogra> and mariogrip is usually around here
<OhYash> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Porting-to-new-device gives me 404. Useful wiki :D
<ogra> i guess that is what popey meant with broken links
<mariogrip> popey: i had some problems with the forum, working on getting it up and running again
<mariogrip> Wiki**
<OhYash> mariogrip: Thanks, *waits*. I thought I'd have to poke the devs time to time.
<mardy> pete-woods: hi! I wonder if you have seen something like this before? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/online-accounts-api/+bug/1603706/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603706 in online-accounts-api (Ubuntu) "Possible races in tst_daemon tests." [High,Confirmed]
<dondel0> hi all, how do you install an app in the puritine container on the phone?
<dondel0> libertine-container-manager install-package --id puritine --package geany (tells me i need to be root, and i run with sudo it tells me NOT TO USE SUDO)
<dondel0> Please do not run libertine-container-manager using sudo
<mardy> jamesh: 'morning (for when you are back) :-) Do you mind adding this to your silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/online-accounts-api/daemon-coverage/+merge/300593
<mardy> jamesh: about the Shutdown method, I think we don't need it, since we have this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/online-accounts-api/trunk/view/head:/src/lib/OnlineAccountsDaemon/manager.cpp#L599
<lars_> Hey, someone achieved installing the ubuntu-sdk on a non-ubuntu machine? I wanted to install it on arch, created an ubuntu chroot, but at the very end I couldn't create any kits with ubuntu-sdk...
<ogra_> lars_, there is some work going on to provide the SDK as a snap package, but that is far from ready i think
<ogra_> (that would allow you to run it on any distro)
<popey> I've run it under docker
<popey> on arch
<popey> but yes, the click chroot parts fails
<dondel0> ogra_, welp :( can't install geany in the puritine container on the phone
<dondel0> ogra_, libertine-container-manager install-package --id puritine --package geany (tells me i need to be root, and i run with sudo it tells me NOT TO USE SUDO)
<ogra_> dondel0, well, file a bug and attach all info yu have
<dondel0> maybe it's not a bug, maybe i'm doing something stupid :D
<dondel0> i was trying to first check if i'm just stupid :P
<lars_> ogra_, popey, with the click chroot part failing,I don't have possibility to build it, have I?
<popey> lars_: to build an armhf binary app?
<popey> no, you wont be able to
<popey> i dont know a solution
<dondel0> ogra_,   Yes, you cannot add any additional packages in the Puritine container.  You'll need to create a new container and then install packages in it.
<dondel0> so looks like i need to make a new vivid chroot, yay thanks all!
<dondel0> bye
<ogra_> dondel0, i dont actually use the purtine container ...
<dondel0> oh
<dondel0> but how?
<dondel0> never mind
<ogra_> i just created one
<dondel0> you are level 1000+
<ogra_> nah
<dondel0> i'm just level 3 at linux :d
<dondel0> oh :d i have puritine preinstalled
<ogra_> libertine-container-manager create is your friend
<dondel0> yep
<ogra_> yeah, me too
<ogra_> i just ignore it
<dondel0> i'll make a new one called unicorn
<ogra_> :)
<dondel0> oh, sorry i red that you _use_ the puritine contaier :D
<lars_> popey, ok bit sad :P let's see what to do, maybe install alongside arch on a small partition, no idea
<ogra_> snappy will fix that (one day) :)
<dondel0> and cancer :D
<dondel0> probably
<lars_> popey, in case you might know, can I easily install ubuntu after already having installed arch? like, I would like to create a new partition of my extented partion, like, split a piece of it apart
<ecsi> Hi!
<ecsi> OTA 12 release date?
<davmor2> ecsi: soon
<ecsi> when?
<ecsi> today?
<davmor2> ecsi: soon and not today
<ecsi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-12-to-land-next-wednesday-ota-13-brings-libertine-improvements-506215.shtml
<ogra_> talk to softpedia ;)
<ogra_> there will be an announcement on the mailing list once it goes out
<ogra_> thats probbly the better source for getting reliable infos
<mimecar> good evening
<NeKit> Hello. https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono has code for MTK Helio X20 ("Midori" device) as "MTK2" plugin
<NeKit> any idea if Helio X10 is more similar to MTK or MTK2?
<altker128> Anyone here using the Nokia HERE app for Ubuntu Touch?
<altker128> davmor2: Just curious, will OTA-12 have any day-to-day performance improvements, or it mostly libertine, etc?
<Acou_Bass> im curious about ota-12 too but im wondering if itll bring miracast to other devices like my nexus 4? :D
<davmor2> altker128: there are a whole bunch of bugs fixed
<altker128> davmor2: OK, cool.  About to ship some test Nexus4s that have OTA-11, I'll wait for OTA-12 .
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: no it's kernel is too old and doesn't support aethercast
<Acou_Bass> ahh shame
<Acou_Bass> could that feasably be fixed or are we looking at too much work?
<altker128> Acou_Bass: I'm guessing that part of the challenge is Miracast/Ethercast benefits from real-time compression of the display, which is done by the power hungry H.264 CODEC.  I think newer SoCs have H.264 encoders in HW
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: we don't control the kernels that was done by Google for the nexus4 so we are stuck
<davmor2> altker128: no it is mostly just driver support in theory we could right one if the hardware supported it but mako is 4 years old and just doesn't
<altker128> davmor2: Have you used the Ubuntu Nokia HERE app?  Is it a web-app, or like iOS/Android, can it store maps offline?
<davmor2> altker128: it is a web app, unav can download maps but they are now greyscale due to licensing on the services side but it works well
<davmor2> altker128: also it gives turn by turn nav
<altker128> davmor2: uNav I think can't do offline routing, even though the map storage is offline
<davmor2> altker128: here maps will store preferred route online
<dobey> Acou_Bass: it could be fixed if the nexus4 image switched to android 5 base, but there are no plans to do so, afaik
<davmor2> altker128: pass on that one of the devs might be on here to confirm though
<altker128> davmor2: Do you know if there's a non-webapp planed for HERE ?  It's overall a great app, but offline navigation is key
<davmor2> altker128: that would be up to nokia
<dobey> or maybe nexus4 just doesn't have the hardware, not sure
<dobey> i thought HERE was a mix between native app, with an embedded web view for the map itself
<dobey> unav should still be able to do color maps
<davmor2> dobey: might be I thought it was just a webapp
<dobey> just can't use the mapquest ones any more without paying $$$$$
<davmor2> dobey: yes unfortunately most of the other tiles are crap so they went with the best mapping experience they could find
<davmor2> dobey: the devs I think are still looking but less of a priority now they have a solution :)
<dobey> there are some decent ones
<dobey> the ones from uni-heidelberg.de are pretty nice, actually
<dobey> stock osm isn't too bad either, but can seem a bit "dense"
<altker128> I think the issues are maps (which OSM provides), geocoding (address to lat/long) and routing/re-routing
<altker128> Maybe someone could port OSMAND or use that as a starting point since it does all three offline
<altker128> (and is open-source)
<dobey> actually, OSM has bits for all three
<altker128> One would hope the unav dev could then make use of all of that.  Caching/using tiles rather than rendering locally from vector database isn't so scalable :/
<altker128> Would love to contribute $$ for the development of that.
<dobey> rendering locally from vector database?
<altker128> dobey: uNav getting features that HERE for iOS and Android has which are : 100% offline routing, 100% offline navigation, rendering map data locally, dynamic re-routing, etc.
<dobey> ok, well i've never used HERE on any platform really, so i don't know what HERE may or may not do.
<altker128> dobey: I don't know if you have a spare Android or iOS device lying around, but it's really worth taking a look.  I've worked on and used GPS nav apps for > 15 yrs, and HERE gets most of it right.  It's only missing on-the-fly re-routing to a gas station, and multi-point routes.  Other than that, it's quite superb.  Even supports offline routing on mass transit systems across the world!
<NeKit> where can I find device-specific ofono configs?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-21
<swalladge> My M10 won't output to HDMI... Any ideas?
<swalladge> Tested with two different cables, a computer monitor, and a tv
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: hey, do you need anything?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, THAT
<SebthreeBQM10HD> W
<SebthreeBQM10HD> was yestetday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but converg
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: I know...but I didn't see the msg yesterday ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> e is looking betteer now going by videos and maybe I will buy a Microsoft display adapter soon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, what is a good bluetooh mouse to get?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the ones I have seen all have looked a bit uh, I bough a cheap one even that didn' seem to work
<bitanarchy> Do I need twrp to install ubuntu touch on an android meizu pro 5?
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: mmm I don't know, we have a few standard bluetooth mice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, we as in?
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: Design Team at Canonical. I am an engineer in that team
<faenil> (I know, it sounds weird :D )
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bitanarchy, what's twrp?
<bitanarchy> it's a boot recovery image
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, oh your actsaully from the design team interesting
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah, but I'm not a designer :)
<bitanarchy> something like clockworkmod
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, enginner in a desing eam though, what does that mean ?
<faenil> bitanarchy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, I should get a mouse that works with hte m10.  I bought a cheap toner one from Amazon  but that didn't seem to work
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: I do prototypes for designers to test their ideas. Plus I work on the UI Toolkti
<faenil> Toolkit*
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you see diffent mouses in different videos etc to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> want a cheap one that works really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Logitech can be expensive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's a mouse!
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: I could tell you the one I have here, I think it's just a standard bt mouse, nothing fancy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> this k480 is nice :). I seen three Logitech ones, but the look he colours I don't seem to like much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which mouse is that?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is thinking of doing another order on Amazon soon ( I don't have Prime), for the wirees display adapter, and another blue tooth mouse that hopefulliy works this time another trackpad, and even the white colour of the k480 as well I got the black
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's a nice keyboard dock thing with a stand for sure
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: http://ijetech.com/0884/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> links don't work on Ubuntu touch yet, but soon it seems I Mean in Libertine
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: and Logitech K480 as keyboards
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is that where you bought from as well, or just a page about it
<faenil> just a pge
<faenil> don't know where it was bought from
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, yep I got the black k480 as well and been using :),  going to buy the white one as well
<faenil> but I have never had a non-working mouse honestly
<faenil> the ones I tried all worked
<faenil> (I haven't tried that many)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well thata TONER ONE hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think more for Windows or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, in other news I wanted to organise an event for Linux Presentation Day in October really
<faenil> oh cool :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which would mean only about three months to acusally organise
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if can get a venue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, we had one with my LUG in 2014, but it idnd't quite get the peope they wanted, got someone else who would be interested now in organisng/helping,  unforunatly still no reply from the venue I wanted hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no venue, no event
<faenil> right...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, ideally I wanted to be abl eto go to my LUG on Saturday and be like, oh you kinow that idea popped up last week on the list, but I already got a venue if going to do it
<faenil> heh :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there will be certain  people there who would be reluctant to doing anything when it comes to another event who helped out last time, or one guy in particular I am thinking
<SebthreeBQM10HD> espeically with much less time as well to orgnaise something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, but yah can then do some Desktop LInux stuff, but also mobile even :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> show like Ubuntu convergence :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and things like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even
<faenil> yeah, that would be nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and have Creative COMMONS stuff in there to :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, I want something a bit bigger than last time to, but yes venue hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus there's currently no sponsership or funding to actsually rent something as well!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that would be difficult to try and ge I expect as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, if you look at http://linux-presentation-day nice idea and all, but I don't think they help at all with funding for these events,  they can mybe help find a venue though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> http://linux-presentation-day.org
<bitanarchy> Is ubuntu-device-flash only available on ununtu?
<bitanarchy> * ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, menions maybe just having like a smalll event with a few computers even it seems, but still got to have some where to go to even that, and someone a bit more proper i gusss than just a pub
<faenil> bitanarchy: I think so, at the moment. You could try building the source though, or maybe just running the binary on your distro is enough, as long as you have the deps. Not sure though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for even that, and somewher a bit more proper correcting
<faenil> bitanarchy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/files
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah...no idea
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faenil, so what do you do in the design team, but not as a designer? have you done any events as well in general ?
<faenil> SebthreeBQM10HD: as I said above, I do prototypes for designers, so that they can see how their designs look like. Plus I work on the Ubuntu UI Toolkit, the UI components that you use to develop applications
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what kind of prototypes ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what you mean by that really?
<faenil> like, say they want to add a feature to...I don't know, scopes
<bregma> hey SebthreeBQM10HD you can always consider https://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<faenil> a new view that shows new stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, you mean with Ubuntu/Canonical helping to fund an event ?
<bregma> well, it's the Ubuntu Community, but yeah
<faenil> then I implement that as quickly as possible, a prototype, a rough version to give them an idea of how it actually would be
<bregma> there's a process, and no guarantee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I was actually vaguelly thinking maybe Ubuntu/Canonical could help fund a bit or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, it woudn't have to be all Ubuntu though ?
<faenil> then it goes through to the engineering teams owning that project to be refined and rewritten/completed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, could still have some other distros in there to for example ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, I don't know, apply and see, nothing to lose at any rate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I would be trying to get a load of 16.04 Dvd'S THOUGH
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for free
<faenil> lp
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, last time I applied  for stuff, and jono sent me a load of stuf for free :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or got ir arranged I MEAN
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: talk to popey or mhall119 they should be able to point you in the general direction of anything community related
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DVD's, pens, usb rings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I mean key rings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, yeah indeed
<popey> go through the community donations process
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the link bregma gave ?
<davmor2> see knew they'd know
<popey> think so
<popey> am mbile atm
<popey> and on holiday
<bregma> if you highlight their names three times they appear in you mirror
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, davmor2 bregma faenil ok thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma,  h eh
 * popey doesnt like mirrors
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and you say that just as I uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> did that high light hting of all names :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just before I
<popey> davmor2: do you know unav status? i submitted for qa
<popey> while i am here
<davmor2> popey: haven't a clue I'm on desktop for 16.04.1
<popey> ok
<popey> jibel: ? ^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh isn't o;en source great, for events as well, can get people from else whre to help in certain ways :)
<davmor2> popey: looking at it, it is second in the queue so should be done today or tomorrow
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and for the software itself, Ubuntu touch or smething else, amazing really how it's made, people from differnet places getting together etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thanks Internet :D
<faenil> :)
<popey> davmor2: thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, for the Wireless Display adaptar, is it just the standard Microsoft v2 one? yeah I guess so, thinking of buying that quite soon since convergence looks like will be quite interesting with the tablet etc
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: if you can get v1 that is the one that most people are working with so it is more stable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, more stable how so?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Amazon seemed to have both versions
 * SebthreeBQM10HD will buy from Amazon again some things, even though doesn't have prime
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: more people using it so more people testing it and reporting bugs against it etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I see yeah, and indeed newer isn't always better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or depending on for what going to do
 * SebthreeBQM10HD might buy both versions, but probably only really need one :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with ota 12 expected next week in the stable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and after seeing a video or two as well,  I guess it's basically time to buy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, the thing itself, you just connect it to the back of a tv or monitor? but it needs a hdmi port ?
<davmor2> the MS dongle uses a usb and hdmi port on the tv/monitor
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, you plug it in to the TV's HDMI port and it gets powered off the TV's USB port
<bregma> I was surprised to discover my TV had a USB port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmmm not  sure if our newer samsung tv has a usb port, I think it might
<bregma> evidently it's a power-only port for just this purpose
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with a monitor though that would need a usb port as well the monitor ?
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: most do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rather old tv's won't have usb ports though
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: the dongle always need usb for power and hdim for display
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: most flat panels with 1080p displays will have usb and hdmi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, bregma as dev's of  Ubuntu touch, but personally :D,  even if not quite ready properly for say general public type pople, do you think things like convergence for example and I guess libertine things even and things like that, would all be interesting to show as part of an event in October? an event that's meant to get people intersted in Linux and Creative Commons even. hopfully I can organise a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nd have such an event hmm
<davmor2> it's always a fun demo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, yeah that's what I am thinking, things really have changed since 2014, I have more interesgting tech now :D
 * SebthreeBQM10HD waits for nex dock that will be good at an event as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, have you got the ms adapater "?
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: I do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and a device for thaI gues then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well of course you got devices or would think so, your a dev :D
<t-ask> Hi, I have some issues with my Ubuntu Phone. I can't playback most of imported videos, even if codecs seem to be installed. And if the file is on the external SD card the mediaplayer seem to copy the file to the local drive.
<davmor2> I'm not a dev, I'm QA I test the stuff before it kills kittens ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, yeah QA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, h eh wasn't it devmor2 who has to mainly accept a lot of your code for libertine etc, before it gets in there?
<t-ask> I can't even playback camaera recorded videos (2GB), too. How can I fix those issues?
<davmor2> t-ask: works fine here
<davmor2> t-ask: hmm wonder if there is a size limit most of mine are smaller than 2Gb
<t-ask> If I donwload Youtube videos with youtube-dl eg., copy them over, Mediaplayer or Galery doesn't start it
<t-ask> Even if thumbs of the viedos ar shown, really strange
<davmor2> t-ask: yeah that is most like in the wrong format
<t-ask> is mp4 not mp4?
<davmor2> t-ask: hmm mp4 should be fine it's what mine are
<t-ask> And why does the medaiplayer seem to copy the file over to local drive, before playback... I guess here, because it take minutes before a workking video works
<davmor2> t-ask: what version of touch are you on?
<davmor2> t-ask: I think that was a bug that got fixed
<t-ask> OTA-11
<t-ask> auto-download for updates seem not to work for apps
<t-ask> I had to check for updates right now
<t-ask> Wifi is on and option is checked too
<t-ask> But my main issue is vidoe playback and memory consumprion
<t-ask> latest update: 01/06/2016
<davmor2> t-ask: yeah ota-12 I think will address some of your issues that should be out soon
<t-ask> That would be really nice.
<t-ask> Opening videos is just ab bit odd. Really slow that way and I don't understand why Gallery is even provided as alternative playback option.
 * SebthreeBQM10HD waits for clickable links in libertine stuff in uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the on screen keyboard working will be nice :)
<t-ask> Would be nice of opening a mp4 eg just opens the mediaplayer whichout asking for other options
<t-ask> OTA release cycle is 6 weeks or?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, yes every six weeks or so, sometimes delayed a bit so
<t-ask> sure, ok, then I hope this will be fixed then. I really enjoy that phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, for example ota 12 was going to be released yeserday, but i think afer already being pushed back a bit anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which phone?
<t-ask> Will it be possible to speed up the loading time of the phone, system settings, too?
<t-ask> QG Aquaris 4.5 I think (the small one)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh the first phone
<t-ask> right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bq 4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I got one but it stays on a old version now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or for now as in a long time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sine I got he mx 4  and tablet as well so
<t-ask> you don't have OTA-11 then?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, it's stil a verion fro some time lst year before July on the 4.5, since I thought I had lost that phone, turned up earlier this yaer in this room so :d
<t-ask> SebthreeBQM10HD: maybe you could test playback of big videos got via youtube-dl from youtube (on SD)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, I bought the Meizu MX 4 last year as well, so that became my phone :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, nah the version on my 4.5 is just to old to help you with that, since it's still a version based on Ubuntu 14.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pluss i have no big videos on there
<t-ask> hehe, it was more to confirm my issues,.. but if those issues will be fixed with OTA-12 I will be happe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, got a big video on my mx 4 though, which meaning to take off haven't yet,  not updated that phone since like decmeber 2015, no october or os even, didn't want to llose data maybe so. yeah I need to sort that out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, my tablet is reasoanbly up to date  though. ota 10, meaning to update to 0ta 11 this week, and then i'll do 12 very soon next week :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or if I got  the wireless display adapater before then I Guess or whatever :D
<t-ask> OK, then I will just wait for OTA12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, yes it's impressive stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it improves eveyry six weeks or so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well in dev in that time, but then the imporements come as stable updates every six weeks or so :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> new featurse get added in here and there as well etc proper ones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, have you seen the wireless convergnece videos?
<t-ask> Then I have other questions regarding the tablet. I want to buy it if I could run Thunderbird in Desktop mode. Is this possible and/or where can I check which Ubuntu packages I can install with the tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, and no the 4.5  won't be able to do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, there's no thunderbird by default on the tablet,  however there's all the native programs, and then the demo of Libertine stuff, so Firefox, Gimp, Gedit,  Libre Office
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, there is a like way to hack it or kind of thing to add in other programs such as Thunderbird, however the native email client dekko is actsaully rather good on Ubuntu touch anyway so :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in the future it will be much easier to install and more offically other ARM based programs so THunderbird, vlc, and what not, but that won't be for at least another few months or so I expect
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, I thought I wanted Thunderbird on the tablet myself, but been using this dekko for about three months now, and yes it's good :)
<t-ask> The thing is, the person I want to buy the tablet for, works with Gnome desktop and LOffice, Thunderbird and UTox chat quite often. So I had the idea to help that person making the current workplace mobile with the tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, you can add in more programs, but to like edit the libertine container etc, to do that at the moment
<t-ask> you can encrypt emails, with the build in one too?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no don't think dekko has encryption
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ony or passwords sure, but not emails them selves
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, just buy one, or for yourself anyway at first, trust me it's a nice device the tablet :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> worth the buy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if you like the 4.5
<t-ask> so the apps are runnning in LXC containers?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well that's a much nicer device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, yeah bregma for example can tell you lots more about that if he's around
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, in fact the tablet is so nice that
<t-ask> no need, I just need to know if I could run that tablet like a "normal" ubuntu distro
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, as planned I bought the cheaper tablet first the cheaper version of the two,  partly since the price differnet when buying as well etc, and money what had and not had, but ys going to buy the full hd one as well later on in the year that's the plan
<SebthreeBQM10HD> very nice device :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more so with a logitech k480 bluetooh keyboard with it's stand thing for hte tablet, connected to it for example :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, can you use the tablet like an Ubuntu desktop, well sure and that's where things are heading in certain was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ways
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so convergence and also this libertine thing for example
<t-ask> I need remote access to that tablet then and I want to run Thunderbird + Syncthing
<t-ask> if that is currently "too hacky" I better wait
<t-ask> That person is not around. I have to do all staps remotely and I doubt. that this person is able to "hack" into anything
<t-ask> So, my plan was to buy it, then install syncthing, thunderbird and maybe utox, then send it to that person. Then remotely apt-get update the tablet if needed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, however tablets have battires and mine ran out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but back now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, it does have a good battery  life
<t-ask> you disconnected?
<t-ask> as I wrote something about my plan
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, you can probaly remote connect using ssh via the termial and things like that, sure,  but davmor2 etc can probably help you better with details
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't know much about that one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I got stuf to do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, nearly kept it off, but  nah wanted to come back and say the above :d. you are in the right channel though :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, maybe there's another question I can help with quick though
<t-ask> ok, so I assume. I better wait with my plan buying it for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, no in many ways it is like an Ubuntu desktop just a little differnet
<t-ask> Does it sync automatically a home directory on another linux desktop system?
<t-ask> liek syncthing does
<bregma> t-ask, Thunderbird runs OK under Libertine on the tablet, I don't know about the other software you mentioned
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, there's a terminal app that you can install from the app store, and with that, you  should be able to do most of the things or kind of things you can do on a normal ubuntu desktop in the terminal,  from using ssh and what not
<bregma> I use ssh to do most work on the tablet except touching the screen (because I have a really good wired keyboard on my workstation), so it's definitely a supported way of remotely supporting someone
<t-ask> https://syncthing.net/ is a really convenient sync tool to sync folders between several devices.. runs so well, I would recommend having this on the tablet by default
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<t-ask> I synced five devices, even with windows for months now. It is really perfect
<t-ask> I ish, Syncthing would run in my phone too
 * SebthreeBQM10HD goes away
<SebthreeBQM10HD> afk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask, good luck  and trust me buy the tablet you'll find it nice and not regret it :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for yourself that is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and possibly your friend to yes
<t-ask> anyways. Thunderbird with encryption + Syncthing and any Tox cleint would be nice to have for the tablet. Then I could recommendh the tablet to several friends, even the windows guys
<t-ask> I assume, then I have nothing to maintainance anymore. As I tested Syncthing with desktop and notebook devices before. If the Tablet then just syncs itself with the person's desktop - perfect
<bregma> t-ask, syncthing is not available for Ubuntu Touch (it's available in Ubuntu "yakkety yak", which will become 16.10)
<bregma> but if you package it as a click, you can upload it to the store and it will be available on the tablet
<t-ask> bregma: I think, I can't because I'm not a dev
<bregma> well, that can be fixed ;)
<bregma> or maybe you can bribe someone
<t-ask> Well, life doesn't allow me any oth those, currently
<bregma> looking at it, there's no technical reason it wouldn't run on the tablet, someone just has to package it up
<t-ask> would it then run on the phone, too?
<bregma> it's all the same software
<t-ask> I remeber asking the syncthing devs some weeks ago, but none of them had a Ubuntu Phone
<bregma> phone, tablet, desktop....  that's convergence
<t-ask> The beauty with syncthing is, painless and no file conflicts anymore. Syncthing does it al itself. That's why it would be perfect for syncing certain folders around desktop, notebooks, tablets and phone.
<t-ask> anyways, I would need a better introduction to do packaging myself in person. It is for me too difficult to learn all this by reading just a howto. I have too many questions around that, I assume. But finding a dev around my place, who would spend time helping me learning that stuff is almost zero :(
<t-ask> Maybe there is an option to lend a ubuntu phone to devs who are able to repackage their software?!
<swalladge> Syncthing already works fine on ubunt touch
<swalladge> Wouldn't be any good as an 'app' at the moment though, because they lose network connection as soon as you switch apps
<t-ask> That means it wouldn't be possible to install a syncthing daemon via app installment
<t-ask> Is there any good read on how to iinstall syncthing on the tablet then?
<t-ask> I mean, I'm familiar with the 'old' apt-get process, but is it the same for click packages?
<dobey> no it's not the same, and installing packages with apt on the phone into the root partition is strongly discouraged
<swalladge> t-ask: https://swalladge.id.au/posts/2016-07-11-syncthing-ubuntu-touch.html <-- i actually wrote a short tutorial on how to install it
<swalladge> and yeah, using apt-get to install things system wide ends badly with ubuntu-touch...
<swalladge> anything installed in writable places (such as your home directory) works fine though
<swalladge> (i'm not that familiar with click or snappy packages either...)
<dobey> well, you could install it as a click package through the open store i guess, and have the daemon bits work as expected; but then you're installing unsigned packages which don't conform entirely to the security model of ubuntu, too
<dobey> (also, i really dislike that it's called the "open" store, mzanetti :)
<matv1> dobey what would you call it?
<t-ask> swalladge: that looks interesting. Can I try this with my Aquarius 4.5, too?
<dobey> matv1: i don't know. alternate. sidecart. something more clever, and which doesn't imply the main store is somehow "closed"
<swalladge> don't see why not - it's the same system :) As long as you download syncthing for the correct arch
<swalladge> (arm64 or 32)
<t-ask> dobey: sure, I would prefer installing an official app. Even better, becasue then I can give other persons just the advice installing the syncthing app and they are fine
<mzanetti> dobey, do you :)
<dobey> mzanetti: yes, calling it "open" implies the main store is somehow not at all open.
<mzanetti> dobey, is that wrong?
<mzanetti> that seems quite matching to me
<mzanetti> dobey, it's an app store where apps are rejected at canonical's liking, where there is no link between binary and code...
<mzanetti> it's still great we have it, but open is totally not the word for it
<t-ask> could call it staging-store ;)
<dobey> mzanetti: i think that's an incorrect statement
<dobey> t-ask: no, we have staging already :)
<dobey> this isn't for staging/testing. it's for side loading apps from a different server which do not conform to Ubuntu's phone/tablet security policies
<t-ask> is it camparable to f-droid ?
<mzanetti> somewhat
<matv1> dobey an app not being able to background proces, has nothing to do with security
<swalladge> ^ hopefully background process support will be added - i mean you currently can't even be notified of new emails without opening the email app for example
<swalladge> *added soon, that is
<matv1> but maybe we shouldnt get into all that one again ;)
<dobey> matv1: yes it does
<mzanetti> no :)
<matv1> omg here we go again :D me and my big mouth
<dobey> pretty sure DoS is a security concern :)
<matv1> the internet is a security concern
<dobey> yes
<mzanetti> in any case, t-ask, swalladge, I'd welcome a syncthing app in openstore
<swalladge> mzanetti: openstore?
<mzanetti> there's the owncloud sync one already which does pretty much the same, could be used as a template
<mzanetti> swalladge, https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<matv1> dobey lets let people look up the relevant threads on the mailing list for the positions in this discussion ok ;)
<t-ask> mzanetti: I would like to seee it as an official app, as it is working really nice and everyone I recomemnd buying an Ubuntu Touch device would be able to install it themselfs.
<dobey> matv1: don't need to.
<dobey> t-ask: we would all like to see a great many things as official apps :)
<t-ask> mzanetti: I don't know of owncloud sync. I assume it is not easy to install on Windows or android. not sure.
<matv1> dobey i know you dont. I was saying others interested may feel so inclined
<swalladge> mzanetti: oh that looks pretty neat :) kind of looks like an f-droid for ubuntu
<t-ask> dobey: a well working and secure file-sync would be something essential. While I defnitely know what you mean with your remark
<mzanetti> t-ask, not really sure how windows or android matter in this discussion
<dobey> mzanetti: presumably because one would want to sync them as well
<swalladge> is it possible to program for ubuntu touch on another linux system (other than ubuntu)?
<mzanetti> oh, sure, there are clients for all of them
<dobey> swalladge: sure
<swalladge> how about archlinux? I've found a couple of relevant bits on the aur, but can't work out how to get the sdk installed
<dobey> sure
<dobey> install the sdk snap
<dobey> or use an ubuntu vm or chroot to install/run the sdk
<mzanetti> you don't really need the sdk anyways, but the further you go away from the official guidance, the more you are expected to be able to solve things yourself
<mzanetti> yeah, if you're not a total linux expert, I'd really recommend an ubuntu VM
<dobey> or yeah, just don't use the sdk
<swalladge> ah ok
 * dobey uses emacs/shell
<swalladge> i'd still need the libraries and stuff to create clicks, etc. though right?
<mzanetti> here's a howto I wrote before the SDK existed: http://notyetthere.org/on-manually-creating-click-packages/
<mzanetti> you need "click", yes
<mzanetti> I can't find click in aur.archlinux.org
<dobey> swalladge: you just need the click tool to create clicks, and the click-reviewers-tool or whatever it's called, to ensure your click passes the validation
<mzanetti> however, worst case, you could copy the compiled binaries to a ubuntu phone, and package it up on the phone, as click is installed there
<dobey> you need all the runtime stuff of course, if you want to run the thing on your PC
<swalladge> aha nice thanks :D
<swalladge> is there a snap for click?
<dobey> there is work on a snap for the sdk which should include everything needed to develop apps
<swalladge> ok
<t-ask> maybe docker image?
<mterry>  ogra_, pitti: (sorry for duplicate notice maybe, I'm having IRC problems): I'm noticing that Touch images don't support ACLs?  Like, udev devices don't let you setfacl them, and the ext4 mounts don't have the usual default mount option of 'acl' -- do you know why / where that's normally determined?
<mterry>  I'm most interested in udev, but will take any pointers
<ogra_> mterry, hmm, not sure, but dont you need kernel support for that ?
<mterry> ogra_, probably -- are the Touch kernels that old?  I didn't think ACL was a new thing
<pitti> mterry: right, I suppose no ACL support on the fs you are trying to use it on, with that kernel
<ogra_> the kernels are old and their config is derived from an original android config ... so it could well be that ACL support is missing if android didnt originally use it
<mterry> ogra_, pitti: Ah right...  the kernel could support it, but we don't turn it on when building
<ogra_> the filesystems should just be ext4
<pitti> mterry: you said udev, so I suppose you want/need those on /dev, i. e. devtmpfs?
<ogra_> (either as loop mounted img files or as real ext4 partitions)
<mterry> ogra_, yeah.  I could remount the filesystems with acl flag maybe, but it's missing from the default mount options (set presumably when the filesystem is created -- normal desktop filesystems have default flags for acl, but Touch doesn't)
<mterry> pitti, right
<pitti> mterry: try something like "sudo setfacl -m u:www-data:w /dev/zero" and see if that fails?
<mterry> pitti, it does
<ogra_> that would be something you need to fix in the initrd
<mterry> pitti, operation not supported
<pitti> devtmpfs without acl, yay
<ogra_> we generate fstab during boot in the initrd
<ogra_> so any generic  mount options need to go into that code
<mterry> ogra_, ok.  I may leave that alone for now (I'm more worried about no acl in devtmpfs), but when / if I need acl for ext4 too, that's where I'll start.  Thanks  :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch is the package that carries the code
<mterry> pitti, I assume devtmpfs is all in-kernel? And that ACL support is not super configurable (i.e. if the kernel had it, it would turn it on)
<mterry> ogra_, ah cool, another package I'll squirrel away in my notes  :)
<pitti> mterry: yes, /dev has been populated by the kernel (devtmpfs) for many years
<pitti> I don't see a CONFIG_*_ACL for it
<pitti> oh, could be CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y
<pitti> as devtmpfs is a "magic" tmpfs
<ogra_> i guess the kernel team would know the exact option you need
<pitti> mterry: there's a high chance that this is off?
<pitti> or even CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
<mterry> pitti, yeah doc for that flag indicates it affects /dev
<ogra_> in general i think we should just copy all ACL options from the generic kernel though
<ogra_> to have similar behaviour in the end
<mterry> pitti, ogra_: Agreed.  OK.  I'll go talk to kernel folks then
 * mterry looks up who manages the touch kernel
<pitti> do we even have this option to change the config?
<ogra_> we build the kernel, so indeed we have the ability :)
<pitti> I thought on many devices we'd use the kernel as-is
<pitti> (from android)
<ogra_> (we also patch apparmor in)
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> not as is ...
<ogra_> it is pretty ubuntuized
<ogra_> but options are missing if nobody uses a feature and complains
<ogra_> (i guess nobody has simply played with ACLs on the phones yet, so it went unnoticed)
<mterry> ogra_, I think early configs may have just given phablet user whatever groups/permissions they wanted.  Early configs didn't even use logind as I recall, so its auto-ACLs wouldn't have even helped.  So no one noticed until I want to use a lightdm user  :)
<t-ask> is the Aquarius M 4.5 32bit?
<ogra_> t-ask, yes
<t-ask> I tried uname -a but no success .)
<Ota12> When will i be released ?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> Ota12, nobody told you that you were delayed by a week ?
<ogra_> poor thing
<ogra_> t-ask, uname -a should spit our armv7l or some such
<Ota12> Ouch no one told me ;(
 * ogra_ thinks all OTAs should better subscribe to the mailing list then ... and read sil2100's landing team emails regulary
<dobey> well uname -a prints out a lot. uname -m would print armv7l
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but -a spits that out alongside too
<Ota12> ogra_: thanks! Now i know i will be sitting waiting for another week.
<dobey> yes
<t-ask> ogra_: it does arm7, while that didn't tell my the arch. nevermind, just didn't find the string I was searhcing for :)
<dobey> ogra_: i wasn't stating that for *your* benefit ;)
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> you never state things for my benefit ... so mean
<dobey> lol
<ogra_> :)
<s`> is there any equivalent app to iOS Wallet?
<dobey> s`: you mean apple pay?
<mimecar> good evening
<mimecar> I'll start programming for Ubuntu touch and have some doubts. Can I ask them in the channel or is there a more specific channel?
<k1l> start here mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<k1l> if its more specific for another channel people can direct you
<mimecar> Is it easier to start with a scope and then move to a native application or does not matter?
<k1l> i dont know about that. but iirc there is a beginners development guide somewhere on the website for the scope and the native apps.
<mimecar> I am checking ubuntu developer portal
<mimecar> there are some broken links on scope tutorials
<mimecar> it is strange, links are working now
<mimecar> server was not redirecting the link
<dobey> i wouldn't say it's easier to start with a scope
<dobey> #ubuntu-app-devel would be the "specific channel" for app devel questions though
<mimecar> you can not access user data if network connection is used on scopes
<mimecar> i am going to check that channel, thanks dobey
<dobey> you can't access user data from scopes
<dobey> well, you can't access user data for other apps
<dobey> if you have an app and a scope in the same package, they can share data
<mimecar> then I should use content hubs, should not?
<dobey> likewise, apps don't have direct access to the data of other apps, either
<dobey> no, you wouldn't really use content-hub in a scope. you can use it in app, to get data from other apps which allow sharing their data via content-hub
<mimecar> then scope or apps should get their data by themselves
<JanC> hm, my phone forgot my U1 login today or yesterday?
<dobey> ?
<mimecar> JanC, can you login with your account again?
<JanC> yeah, could log in again, just strange that it would forget
<dobey> it didn't "forget" it
<JanC> so what happened then?
<dobey> i don't know exactly, because i don't know what you were doing that triggered it. but due to the way the accounts system works, if the server replies that it thinks the token is invalid, then we have to delete it and rquire reauthentication, in order to provide the designed UI interaction in various places
<JanC> I did nothing, I guess; just checked for updates today & it asked for email & password again, while that still worked fine somewhere 1-2 days ago...
<JanC> nothing unusual, I mean
<dobey> sure, i don't mean it's that you were doing something unusual, just that there are several things which use the u1 account, and stating exactly what happened is difficult without knowing what you were doing at the time
<JanC> could a network issue trigger this somehow?
<dobey> yes
<Paddy_NI> Has anyone here been able to get the bq Flash tool to work on Ubuntu?
<dobey> Paddy_NI: you mean the mtk tool?
<Paddy_NI> It never worked for me on 15.10 and it is still not working on 16.04.
<Paddy_NI> Yes the MTK tool
<dobey> i used it once a long time ago, but that was likely when i was on 14.04
<dobey> what's the issue?
<Paddy_NI> It does appear to detect the phone
<Paddy_NI> Does not
<Paddy_NI> rather
<Paddy_NI> Sorry
<dobey> oh no idea. maybe try different usb cables/ports
<Paddy_NI> Did all that
<Paddy_NI> Was the first thing I did
<mimecar> do the phone appears on log then you connnect it to the computer? (with the phone turned off)
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Not that I am aware of, which log file should I check?
<dobey> dmesg
<Paddy_NI> Is there any way I can actively monitor that file whilst I plug the device in?
<Paddy_NI> Will there be any undesirable consequences if I remove "modemmanager"?
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if this is why http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, How do I check?
<mimecar> modem manager for 14.04 and 14.10
<mimecar> i'm checking how can you read the log on your version of ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> Yeah I read that
<Paddy_NI> So far as I can see "modemmanager" is still present and I am unaware if the compatibility issue has been resolved
<dobey> do you have a modem to manage?
<Paddy_NI> Nope
<Paddy_NI> Just using this ThinkPad
<Paddy_NI> Wifi and occasional ethernet
<mimecar> Paddy_NI, can you check if this command works for you?
<dobey> should be ok to purge modemmanager
<mimecar> tail -f /var/log/message
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Cool
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, About to try it, shall I run that first then plug in the phone?
<Paddy_NI> It is switched off as you mentioned
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, tail: cannot open '/var/log/message' for reading: No such file or directory
<Paddy_NI> tail: cannot open '/var/log/message' for reading: No such file or directory
<Paddy_NI> woops
<mimecar> ok
<dobey> it should be syslog not messages
<mimecar> then Ubuntu should use another file
<dobey> or just plug the phone in and run "dmseg|tail -10"
<mimecar> test it...
<dobey> mimecar: "/var/log/message" is wrong on any version of linux. it used to be "/var/log/messages" but now it's /var/log/syslog, for the system log
<Paddy_NI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20345777/
<Paddy_NI> It appears to be detected
<mimecar> dobey, do you get the same content on syslog?
<dobey> mimecar: "messages" is just what an older syslog used. rsyslog uses /var/log/syslog
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> dobey, are you  using a bq device? idVendor does not match
<mimecar> sorry
<mimecar> Paddy_NI, the last sentence is  for you
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Yes it's a bq E4.5
<Paddy_NI> That explains why it always says that "krillin" has not been found when trying to use ubuntu device flash
<mimecar> can you switch on your phone and use lsusb ?
<mimecar> check if idVendor is 2a47
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, just a sec
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Oddly I get this "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 2a47:201d"
<Paddy_NI> Everything else has extra information listed alongside it
<Paddy_NI> Not that though
<mimecar> that's the correct idVendor
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/20346626/
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, I originally used the MTK tool on a windows system to flash the official Android version on to the bq e4.5
<Paddy_NI> Months ago and it worked beautifully, however ever since I have not been able to switch it back to Ubuntu Touch
<mimecar> Did you used Firmware upgrade  / Download options on SPFlash  Tool?
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Yes as the other options would have resulted in the imei needing fixing
<Paddy_NI> I did thorough research before I flashed
<mimecar> yes
<Paddy_NI> I actually contacted bq and received very exacting information
<Paddy_NI> However when contacted about putting Ubuntu back on they become incredibly vague
<Paddy_NI> It's basically just a canned response
<Paddy_NI> You and a few others on this channel have been most helpful
<Paddy_NI> As always
<mimecar> can you flash ubuntu firmware with windows?
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Windows fails to get the stupid vcom driver
<dobey> maybe, if you run the bash on ubuntu on windows 10 thing
<dobey> but generally, no
<mimecar> then, you installed drivers on windows, flashed Android
<mimecar> and you can not flash again ubuntu on the same computer, is that correct?
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Yes on an old since gone installation of windows 7
<Paddy_NI> I removed it months ago
<Paddy_NI> I decided a VM was better
<dobey> well, flashing ubuntu would probably be fine; but it requires different partitioning on the phone, which is what the mtk tool is required when going from android to ubuntu on the bq devices
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Exactly
<Paddy_NI> I just wish that the tool would detect the phone
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if the modemmanager was the problem
<Paddy_NI> I also googled "usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=2000"
<mimecar> I don't think the problem is with modem manager
<Paddy_NI> A number of interesting results show up
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, Ok
<mimecar> SPFlash Tool should work on windows
<Paddy_NI> Yes it SHOULD!
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if I need a bare metal install of windows
<mimecar> do a new device appears on windows when you connect the phone turned off?
<Paddy_NI> I set the usb filters in vbox correctly yet it does not get detected whilst switched off
<dobey> it shoudl work on ubuntu too
<Paddy_NI> It does not detect it when switched off in windows
<Paddy_NI> The device manager does not even blink
<mimecar> Paddy_NI, can you check it on a native windows installation?
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, hmm... That might be a problem
<mimecar> it should work on ubuntu as dobey said
<Paddy_NI> "Should"
<Paddy_NI> Being the operative word
<mimecar> i think there's some problem with idVendor with the phone switched off
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> Yes me too
<mimecar> then, system can not detect your phone
<dobey> Paddy_NI: are you running the windows spflash tool in a vm, or the linux version natively?
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> dobey, I have tried both
<dobey> oh
<Paddy_NI> I shall return to this
<Paddy_NI> You are both awesome
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<dobey> i think your phone needs to be at the bootlaoder screen to use the tool
<dobey> not off, and not in the OS
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps, although I have tried so many variations
<Paddy_NI> The hidden recovery menu, fastboot, bootloader, off, on
<Paddy_NI> I even wore a tinfoil hat once or twice
<mimecar> if you can not flash ubuntu again
<mimecar> would be posible sent the phone to bq?
<Paddy_NI> I may have to create a shrine to popey and start praying
<Paddy_NI> mimecar, That might be problematic given that it was a gift from a developer friend of mine
<Paddy_NI> He gets this stull all the time
<Paddy_NI> He does not use anything other than a windows toolchain now so just gave me this boxed unopened at the time
<Paddy_NI> I might ask him to send it back actually
<Paddy_NI> *stuff not *stull
<Paddy_NI> I am curious as to what stull is though
<mimecar> if you can not use ubuntu neither windows virtualized
<mimecar> you should look for a native windows
<Paddy_NI> I will perhaps install windows on an old box and see if it still misbehaves
<Paddy_NI> FIngers crossed
<Paddy_NI> Thanks for the help any way guys, I do appreciate it
<Paddy_NI> Later, bye :-)
<mimecar> bye Paddy_NI
<deobs> hi all! does the samsung galaxy mega works with ubuntu
<deobs> touch ?
<dobey> !devices | deobs
<ubot5> deobs: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<deobs> thanks
<hellslinger> hey guys, I'm wondering how I can install things like gcc on my m10?
<philipp> Hi, I have a problem with my MX4. It does not connect to my wifi anymore. Can anyone help?
<dobey> hellslinger: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<swalladge> philipp, can you still see your wifi network listed?
<swalladge> I'm having a problem with my M10 - it wont output to hdmi. doesnt even seem to noticewhen i plug it in
<pmcgowan> swalladge, is this a setup that worked before
<swalladge> no, first time i've tried it
<pmcgowan> are you using some sort of adapter and does it need separate power?
<swalladge> nope
<swalladge> direct microHDMI-HDMI cable - tried with two different cables and a tv and a computer monitor
<pmcgowan> there are some reported issues with certain monitors
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1574635
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574635 in Mir "Sometimes, the HDMI in Samsung and other monitors/TV is not working when connected to the M10" [Undecided,Expired]
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1576039
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576039 in Canonical System Image "frieza fails to negotiate with some hdmi monitors" [Medium,Incomplete]
<pmcgowan> swalladge, hmm you tried multiple monitors
<swalladge> yes - two
<swalladge> thanks i'll check out. those bug reports
<pmcgowan> swalladge, good and add your logs if it looks similar
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-22
<swalladge> is the click command/package tied to ubuntu/debian based systems? I'm trying to build it on arch and running into all sorts of problems
<swalladge> now i'm getting no module named debain.debfile when running ./run-click
<navdeepsingh13> hi
<navdeepsingh13> anybody know how to download docs from zotero on ubuntu-touch and read in night mode
<navdeepsingh13> ??
<matv1> how far along are we wrt multiple os users?
<matv1> I am aware of thsi  article https://unity.ubuntu.com/2015/09/22/unity8-greeter-on-the-desktop-split-greeter/
<matv1> justwondering where we are now?
<matv1> in general terms i mean? is there any kind of timne frame?
<matv1> am i assuming correctly that providing /home ecryption is the bottleneck?
<davmor2> matv1: no is the short answer, the long answer is if we plan to have unity8 on desktop for this release as an install option we will need it for that if nothing else so it might get more traction this release.
<matv1> davmor2 allright thanks. But the basic design as outlined in that article is still valid today?
<zone42314> hi all
<zone42314> help, what is ubuntu-app-launch?
 * ogra_ finds the name rather descriptive ... 
<ogra_> (it is the security wrapper that launches apps)
<zone42314> ogra i'm trying to launch gnome-calendar on unity8-desktop from the terminal app but i get this error
<zone42314> * (process:11753): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'gnome-calendar'
<ogra_> i thik it wants you to point to its .desktop file ...
<zone42314> gedit launches fine
<zone42314> oh i see, the uri?
<zone42314> Usage: ubuntu-app-launch <app id> [uris]
<zone42314> this is all the info from ubuntu-app-launch
<zone42314> --help doesn't work
<dobey> zone42314: how does gedit work? what command are you using to launch it?
<Paddy_NI> dobey, I got it!
<dobey> Paddy_NI: great!
<zone42314> dobey: ubuntu-app-launch gedit
<zone42314> dobey: works okish.. the menu placement are wrong and some other bugs
<dobey> zone42314: do you have a libertine container set up or something?
<bregma> zone42314, in answer to your question, ubuntu-app-launch takes a .desktop file and uses it to determine how to launch an application (native, snappy, libertine) and then launches it with the appropriate containment infrastructure in place
<bregma> the Mir server in Unity 8 will not accept connections from an inappropriately confined application
<zone42314> bregma: thanks, it's a bit clear now, i was just reading the ual source code
<zone42314> dobey: yep
<zone42314> bregma: ual doesn't give much help, --help
<bregma> zone42314, yes, and no man page
<zone42314> ** (process:12762): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application '--help'
 * bregma shakes his fist at tedg for not providing required docs
<zone42314> hehe :D
<dobey> zone42314: did you install gnome-calendar in the container, or just gedit?
<tedg> bregma: I bet you want man pages too! :-)
<dobey> tedg: nah, info will do
<zone42314> dobey: i have both installed in the container, why?
<dobey> zone42314: because i don't understand how ual actually works, either
<zone42314> dobey: yeah :D and without man --help the only way is to read the source code
<zone42314> but i'll let that part to a rainy day
<DPA> Hi, I tried to compile the kernel of my Meizu Pro 5 from https://github.com/meizuosc/m576 using the compiler from https://android.googlesource.com/platform/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/aarch64/aarch64-linux-android-4.9. I compiled the kernel using "make ARCH=arm64 CROSS_COMPILE=aarch64-linux-gnu- pro5_defconfig" and "make ARCH=arm64 CROSS_COMPILE=aarch64-linux-gnu-". Then, I made a copy of the bootimg
<DPA> partition of my phone and replaced the kernel using the abootimg tool, but when I flash the Image, my phone freezes on the meizu splash screen which the bootloader displays when I start the phone. Am I doing something wrong?
<pmcgowan> ondra, or morphis ^^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<willer> hi hi hi
<sen_> is it possible to install ubuntu in any mobile ?
<sen_> of android
<sen_> whois sen
<NeKit> sen_, https://ubports.com/
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> one people online
<dobey> one?
<horuxan> ?
<horuxan> yes ..
<horuxan> man
<dobey> i see 276
<horuxan> auhhuahua
<horuxan> sorry
<horuxan> bad expression
<horuxan> i have one moto g 2014 titan
<horuxan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnS19EPnezo
<horuxan> in this video
<horuxan> funcition for me ?
<dobey> that is an old video, wow
<horuxan> run in my phone ?
<horuxan> follow this tutorial ?
<dobey> i don't expect instructions in that video work for much of anyone any more :)
<dobey> !devices | horuxan
<ubot5> horuxan: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<horuxan> !devices
<horuxan> mans ...
<dobey> i don't think there is a port for your phone
<horuxan> moto g falcon, this not me
<horuxan> project abandoned
<horuxan> this video run ?
<horuxan> not ?
<dobey> no, galaxy nexus hasn't been supported for a long time now
<dobey> that video is extremely old
<horuxan> https://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF
<horuxan> in this repository
<horuxan> have moto g titan
<horuxan> my model
<dobey> ok
<horuxan> have idea to make ?
<dobey> follow the porting guide
<dobey> i don't know anything about that repo myself
<dobey> (and very little about porting, at that)
<horuxan> ok, thanks
<horuxan> other people ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<horuxan> hello
<horuxan> have idea to compile
<horuxan> ubuntu touch
<horuxan> for
<horuxan> https://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<tsimonq2>  
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-23
<mimecar> good morning
<Umeaboy> rpadovani: You here?
<Umeaboy> I just got a hold of Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE (GT-i9505) and I want to try Ubuntu Touch, but it seems that you have abandoned the development of Ubuntu Touch to that phone.
<Umeaboy> Right?
<florian__> Good Evening
<florian__> Someone could help me with the emulator from the SDK
<florian__> I cannot unlock it with the mouse
<florian__> I can swipe away the lock screen, but then trying to enter the passphrase is unsuccessful
<florian__> after typing the first character it returns to the lock screen
<illegalprime> Hi all, I'm wondering if someone can help me find the new ubuntu phone? It is sold out in the provided link.
<illegalprime> any word on the availability of the Meizu Pro 5 (Ubuntu)?
<talonz> illegalprime, the new meizu 6 will be out soon better off waiting for that ... i dont think the pro 5 will be re stocked
<illegalprime> noo.... but the 6 will have Ubuntu on it?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-24
<Qwertie> Hi o/
<DosTuMai> o/
<DosTuMai> Stupid question time! Is the Meizu MX5 Ubuntu touch compatible?
<OerHeks> DosTuMai, yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GarettM> Is it be or porting this is kinda a bitch
<OerHeks> GarettMcCarty, ask mariogrip, it is not that easy indeed
<GarettMcCarty> I should probably learn more about android before i attempt again loll i thought it'd be as simple as grabbing the CyanogenMod source code and running lunch but i was painfully mistaken
<GarettM> Is anyone else porting? Or trying loll
<GarettM> Whoot kernel build failure for LG H811 :D progress people!
<GarettM> Is ubuntu touch 32-bit?!
<JanC> on the phones it is
<GarettM> Thats lame
<JanC> but it runs on 64-bit desktops too
<JanC> well, the phones all have 32-bit SoCs, I think  :)
<JanC> the officially supported ones
<JanC> IIRC the M10 tablet has 64-bit kernel + 32-bit userspace (but I would have to look up to be sure)
<GarettM> I dont think its the SoC i believe its the android base there using bro it doesnt have the 64-bit config files seen in the newer android versions or maybe i am wrong but thats why building for LG G4 is being difficult xD
<GarettM> Thats what i am doing 64-bit kernel and 32-bit userspace
<JanC> is the Android kernel for that LG 64-bit?
<GarettM> Yeah everything is 64bit for the LG G4 i believe
<JanC> on weekdays (especially European business hours) there will probably be more people around with porting experience
<GarettM> I wish i could be on durring those hours but i gotta work Monday-Saturday
<JanC> or maybe earlier in the evening (it's around midnight now)  ;)
<GarettM> It is? Dang loll
<JanC> not sure where you live
<GarettM> Portland, OR, USA :P
<JanC> it's about 00h30 here (CEST = continental Europe) and 23h30 in London now
<GarettM> Well Gresham, OR USA
<GarettM> Niceeee do you got ubuntu touch?
<JanC> I have a bq Aquaris E4.5 phone
<JanC> so yeah
<GarettM> Nice is ubuntu touch okay for a daily driver yet? I understand i am giving up google maps, google music :'( hulu crunchyroll and netflix right?
<JanC> well, you get uNav (based on OSM) or HERE maps instead
<JanC> and Cloud Music
<JanC> no Netflix though
<JanC> AFAIK
<willer> does whatapp work?
<JanC> willer: not AFAIK
<JanC> willer: maybe their website
<JanC> (never used Whatsapp)
<GarettM> What is whatsapp?
<JanC> it has Telegram
<GarettM> Ohh
<helpzonline> hi
<JanC> and about "daily driver", that really depends on your needs
<helpzonline> can any one help me with linux touch installation
<GarettM> I need to text and make phone calls occasionally open a private tab to watch porn bro
<JanC> e.g. calendar app doesn't support iCal/CalDAV yet unfortunately, but I think that's being worked on
<helpzonline> Linux touch???
<JanC> texting & phone calls work fine  :)
<GarettM> Okay awesome and helpzonline does your phone have a port?
<helpzonline> port means???
<helpzonline> model???
<helpzonline> xperia z1
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices says there is a non-official port
<GarettM> Have you read the instructions on ubuntu touch devices?
<helpzonline> yes
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/minato
<helpzonline> ya tried tht...
<JanC> noit fully functional yet, it seems
<JanC> not *
<helpzonline> i hav ubuntu 16.04
<helpzonline> oohh ok...
<JanC> but someone is working on a port
<JanC> most likely in their free time though...
<helpzonline> i got a honami img suitable for experia z1
<helpzonline> am not so familiar with ubuntu
<helpzonline> i got the boot.img and ubuntu.img
<helpzonline> for the phone
<helpzonline> bit confused with the flashing process... from desktop ubuntu... 16.04
<GarettM> I wouldn't advise you trying to put it on your phone if you dont know what your doing you could end up with a broken phone. But if you got the balls i believe you would just get the phablet-tools package and use phablet-flash community --device minato
<helpzonline> hmmm
<helpzonline> ok...
<JanC> probably same advice I gave to GarettM: try asking during daytime in Europe on weekdays; more likely that somebody with more experience is around then  :)
<helpzonline> i am not tring it my using phone...its a spare phone
<GarettM> Then try it bro is fastboot available and the bootloader unlocked? I believe those are the other requirements
<helpzonline> tried cynogenmod miui and want to try linux also please giv me some idea...
<GarettM> Yeah just flash it then bro
<helpzonline> ya its unlocked
<helpzonline> fastboot i tied in windows
<helpzonline> i mean tried
<helpzonline> in linux is it different
<jobot> Linux kernel is part of all of those isnt it?
<GarettM> Dude i have no clue what your saying
<helpzonline> hmmm
<helpzonline> i am new to linux
<helpzonline> i used command prompt to do the flashing in windows using sdk manager
<helpzonline> the command was fastboot flash boot boot.img( the folder contained boot.img & fastboot.exe
<helpzonline> can u help me with process in ubuntu
<GarettM> That seems sketchy why not use phablet-flash?
<helpzonline> phablet flash ok
<JanC> see the documentation on the Ubuntu wiki/site
<GarettM> In ubuntu fallow the porting guide all the way until mkdir phablet dont run that command stop there
<helpzonline> ya read that...
<GarettM> You need those packages
<helpzonline> ok
<GarettM> Then run phablet-flash community --device minato while your phone is in fastboot mode
<helpzonline> ok
<helpzonline> will the porting wok if am using cynogenmod 12.1 on the phone
<helpzonline> i mean work
<GarettM> The whole phone should be formated by that command
<helpzonline> ok
<GarettM> Any progress?
<helpzonline> am looking into phablet-flash
<GarettM> Okay
<helpzonline> am new to this terminal in ubuntu
<GarettM> It gives you the commands to enter in the porting guide xD
<helpzonline> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install phablet-tools
<helpzonline> is this the one
<GarettM> Yes
<helpzonline> this is the first step
<helpzonline> ???
<GarettM> Yeah to get the phablet-flash package thats all you need to flash it
<helpzonline> ok thanks
<helpzonline> Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories is it needed in 16.04
<GarettM> Okay
<GarettM> Again be careful i know nothing about this
<helpzonline> ok
<helpzonline> sorry
<GarettM> It looks like the LG G4 T-Mobile will have ubuntu touch soon ;)
<helpzonline> can i ask where ur from...
<GarettM> Gresham, Oregon, United States of America
<helpzonline> ok...
<OerHeks> ohh, that is just 4,980 miles from Haarlem, netherlands
<GarettM> Only 4,980 that isnt much
<OerHeks> the other way 'round is al little more :-D
 * OerHeks now keeps quiet and watches the porting 
<helpzonline> am from Kerala, India... and i dont know how much miles...:)
<GarettM> Idk either bro
<GarettM> Oerheks what you porting
<OerHeks> that would be closer, 4849 miles .. i am not porting, watching you guys
<GarettM> Oh i think i am the only one porting right know
<helpzonline> i got this one right : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<helpzonline> error came when tried: sudo apt-get update
<helpzonline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<helpzonline> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<helpzonline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<helpzonline> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<helpzonline> some thing else needed to be done
<OerHeks> run: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update
<helpzonline> ok
<OerHeks> or do you have softwarecenter open too ?
<helpzonline> ys i think... update is running
<OerHeks> :-)
<helpzonline> tht was the reason???
<OerHeks> it happens sometimes, mostly for unknow reason.
<OerHeks> could be softwarecenter open too, or updates pending..
<helpzonline> i tried sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update
<helpzonline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<helpzonline> same error
<GarettM> Reboot
<helpzonline> ok...
<OerHeks> you could try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<GarettM> Well rebooting would be his best bet without really screwing something up
<OerHeks> that would be the windows method :-(
<helpzonline> ok...:)
<helpzonline> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock'?
<helpzonline> i already entered the command
<OerHeks> yes
<helpzonline> so
<helpzonline> will it work now
<OerHeks> if not, do this larger removal:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<helpzonline> rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': Permission denied
<helpzonline> done
<helpzonline> its worked...!!!
<OerHeks> :-)
<GarettM> Nice loll
<helpzonline> am am getting an idea...thankx
<helpzonline> now
<OerHeks> there are tons of possible commands here, but the ones i showed are my experience with apt. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<helpzonline> hmmm
<OerHeks> it all depends on the exact error, you know
<helpzonline> its downloading i think...now
<helpzonline> ok
<helpzonline> some error came at last
<helpzonline> if reboot,,, is it possible to chat with u guys again???
<GarettM> Yeah just join #ubuntu-touch on freenode again
<helpzonline_> hi
<helpzonline_> not rebooted yet ... I just tried it from my phone...
<helpzonline_> so that I won't loose u guys
<GarettM> Okay loll
<helpzonline_> OK my bad
<helpzonline_> for the time being can I ask you some thing about the Ubuntu.IMG and boot.IMG
<helpzonline_> I downloaded for z1
<helpzonline_> I mean I downloaded it for xperia z1
<GarettM> I wouldn't use them id use the flash tool it will download and flash them for you
<helpzonline_> should I copy it to SD card
<helpzonline_> ok
<GarettM> Boot into fastboot mode then run "phablet-flash community --device minato"
<helpzonline_> and should I have to download a drive for z1
<GarettM> A drive?
<helpzonline_> in windows... I have to get a drive file ...
<helpzonline_> for fastboot
<GarettM> Dude your not using windows ... apt-get install android-tools-{fastboot,adb}
<helpzonline_> OK...
<GarettM> Lmfao xD i am retarded just stopped the build because i wanted to copy something and clicked ctl c xD
<helpzonline_> ok
<helpzonline_> I will try
